# What did you do to your Fox today?



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Several other forums have a thread like this and it can be fun to read what other have done to theirs on a day to day basis expecially in a small community like ours. It can also be a way to







in regards to your Fox. It's a little out of hand in the MKII forums and the Quantum and Dasher version I created is not suprisingly quite slow. I think we have the right amount of people to keep this one fun and interesting.



_Modified by DubbinChris at 1:16 PM 8-16-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

I'll start.....
Today I put this...
http://store.blackforestindust....html
into my Fox...


----------



## NARDO (Aug 26, 2005)

Today I FINALLY fixed my exhaust. Thank god! Now I can stop driving my moms Honda.
The TT downpipe rusted apart right at the rear flange. My "test pipe" also was rusted out at the front flange. So I called around and found a "resonator" 17" long, Cut the rear flange off the tt downpipe, installed a split flange on the rear of the new resonator, and installed into space previously taken up by straigt pipe. 
Then came the test drive. WOW! Quiet as a mouse, and I swear it feels like I got tons more low end torque. I don't know if its just cause its so quiet, or if I actually gained a little by installing the resonator. 
Want to go out and drive her more now...


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I changed the oil...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Wired up this


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

Today I dropped in my rebuilt motor. 
I will have pictures of it soon.


----------



## FreshVR6 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (InfernoFox)*

Today I began to change the valve cover gasket, but the two rear studs on the pass. side didn't want to come out yet. Interestingly, the oil leaking out made it possible to take all the others out no prob., but not enough oil leaked onto these two to allow them to turn.
O well.
A slight drenching in PB over the next couple days and some vice-grips?, and maybe they'll budge.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Wired up this 









That's a pretty cool place for it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

cleaned out the backseat and trunk. added a good spare tire to the trunk.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ziddey)*

did this








Now playing with


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

I'm cleaning a set of Snowflakes for when I upgrade to 14'' rims.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (FreshVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreshVR6* »_Today I began to change the valve cover gasket, but the two rear studs on the pass. side didn't want to come out yet.

Did you strip them? Normally you don't have to remove the studs to get the VCG off, it should only be 10mm nuts holding it on. 
But anyways, this is where I'm at now on my engine rebuild (installing the new motor).

and the 5 speed upgrade to go with it



_Modified by InfernoFox at 3:04 PM 8-16-2009_


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

Let me help this thread going on:
Today, 
I got in, fired up the engine and arrived to work with no issues-YEAH!







, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## SugarFree (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

i upholstered my own rear hatch door cover. it honestly looks like it could have came out car stock! i impressed myself lol


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (FreshVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreshVR6* »_Today I began to change the valve cover gasket, but the two rear studs on the pass. side didn't want to come out yet. Interestingly, the oil leaking out made it possible to take all the others out no prob., but not enough oil leaked onto these two to allow them to turn.
O well.
A slight drenching in PB over the next couple days and some vice-grips?, and maybe they'll budge.
You need a hammer.
I didn't believe it the first time I did the VCG. Ended up paying someone on craigslist $40 to use a hammer. The second time I did it, I just whacked and whacked. And as it turns out, when you whack it enough, you can just use your fingers to unscrew the stud.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_
Today, 
I got in, fired up the engine and arrived to work with no issues-YEAH!







, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 

Too funny...I just did that an hour ago.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

Um. I checked the fluids on both...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (reddfoxx)*

Bought some Cloth Power Recaros for it.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (voxwagen88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voxwagen88* »_Bought some Cloth Power Recaros for it.

Do want!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

Put Rear window in...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DasBaldGuy)*

Ooohhhh....tinted! Very nice!


----------



## NARDO (Aug 26, 2005)

Who gets kicked in the head for the broken taillight?

Oh and this morning I contemplated a max mph run on the way to work this morning. I swear it feels like a completely different car with my cheapo resonator install. Anyone know for sure if it changes much, or have I just suffered hondaitis ( you know, driving a slushbox car with power steering, cruise controll, and everything else that causes you to want to fall asleep while driving) from two weeks of the parents accord.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

I installed my new (used) 5 speed trans today.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

How do you guys upload these images?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (InfernoFox)*

Most of us have created a photo bucket account to upload photos to.
Once up loaded you cut and paste the "img code" link that will appear under each photo in you account.
Give it whirl and let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

that is...
http://www.photobucket.com 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ian! (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

I looked at it a few times as I turned the light outside my garage on and off


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (Ian!)*

Bought these for the Wagon (ProCar Elite Seats by Scat)








And bought this for the Coupe;


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (doppelfaust)*

Cool seats. Do you know how you're going to mount them yet?


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

That is the fun part and yet to be seen







!


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 8:30 AM 8-18-2009_


----------



## BLUE 88 FOX 1.8L (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (VWFOX407)*

brought my red one to get inspected, blew a brake line out driving to the station. and drove home with no brakes (luckily i didn't get pulled over!!) 
my blue one i changed the temp gauge sender, the old one was faulty, new one is great


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

I looked under it and found a small puddle of coolant consistent with yet _another_ heater hose leak...
F!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

so far 80miles..


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

I am going to put on a new ignition switch, and detail the interior







.


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 12:39 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (doppelfaust)*

How much did you pay for these seats? They look nice and cushy! How's the installation process going on?


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 4:27 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Contemplated the differences between the 4 speed and the 5 speed whilst driving der wagen to work...
Aw, poo. Ownage. Well, here's a pic of the wagen at my office, just to prove it actually did happen...


















_Modified by kerensky at 9:40 AM 8-19-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (doppelfaust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doppelfaust* »_Bought these for the Wagon (ProCar Elite Seats by Scat)









Cool nice seats
I still have to install mine. (Corrado seats)


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (Banned wagon)*



Banned wagon said:


> Cool nice seats
> I still have to install mine...(Corrado seats)
> 
> Ok, one more item that goes to my wish list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> ...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Contemplated the differences between the 4 speed and the 5 speed whilst driving der wagen to work...
Aw, poo. Ownage. Well, here's a pic of the wagen at my office, just to prove it actually did happen...

















_Modified by kerensky at 9:40 AM 8-19-2009_


Good to see a picture of it. Nice rack too. I actually had the same basket on top of mine when my Fox and the one in your hands met last...


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

It wasn't today but yesterday, but... 
The diesel in the Fox is no more. Yesterday I pulled the 1.5L engine and the PW 4-speed and put the Fox out to pasture. In a box beside my desk is the wiring harness and a blown up copy of the wiring diagram all on one sheet. 
Crimpers should get here in a week, and then the creation of a new, sleek harness shall begin!
Probably going to leave off all engine connections, as there may be a TDI in her future...








The 1.5L and transmission are being sold to a coworker to get the Dasher I'm selling him in good running condition, to replace his aging, 11mpg truck.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Kerensky, 
What is the length of your roof rack bars? Yakima, right? I think this is the size that would best fit my Fox, not too long-not too short.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_Kerensky, What is the length of your roof rack bars? Yakima, right? I think this is the size that would best fit my Fox, not too long-not too short.
Not sure, when I bought the rack it had this car attached to it...







DubbinChris or 89fuchswagen might know, bt I'll try and figure it out. I'll measure the bars tonite and let you know how long they are.
EDIT: Didn't get time to measure them, but it is definitely a Yakima rack. All the bolts and screws are pretty rusty, so I think I may take it off and replace them eventually.


_Modified by kerensky at 6:40 AM 8-20-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*

Just found a decent size crack in my intake boot about 20 min ago. Replaced it promptly with one I had on the shelf and readjusted my idle a little.
Ordered a few things from GAP...wish they were closer...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I drove my Fox to work. I need to raise the idle and check the timing.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*

I am watching a few auctions for Yakima A1 raingutter towers on ebaY and still not sure if going for 48" or 58" crossbars to start off. Dubbin has 66",
but don't like how they stretch, too far out...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_I am watching a few auctions for Yakima A1 raingutter towers on ebaY and still not sure if going for 48" or 58" crossbars to start off. Dubbin has 66", but don't like how they stretch, too far out...
The crossbars on my wagon are the 58", so 4" shorter each side than Chris'. Still long enough to bang your head on.







I think the 48" might barely be long enough to connect the towers together...


_Modified by kerensky at 12:16 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

I got my bars just a bit long and cut them down to the perfect size.


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Yesterday when I pulled in to work I smelled gas. Got out, looked under the car and found a puddle under the main pump. The stretched-out, C-shaped hose between the pump and accumulator had burst at the clamp. 
I left work early that evening, got her home and pulled the whole pump/filter/bracket assembly off and did some measuring. 
Today I stopped at the dealer and ordered a new hose (hopefully the correct one, as the dealer lists 2 part numbers for 88 coupes). This is the hose that's got two different end sizes. It'll be in on Monday.
In the meantime, I stopped at my FLAPS and got some of the smaller size fuel tubing, then went to Lowe's and got some bigger size tubing and a brass fitting to step down between the two, plus some clamps. Jury-rigged the whole thing together in about 1.5 hours and drove to work. 
I like it when a plan for solving a problem actually works out.








Does anyone know why the hose has two different end sizes? My accumulator fitting is 3/8" OD and the pump outlet is 9/16" OD?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (twarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twarch* »_Does anyone know why the hose has two different end sizes? My accumulator fitting is 3/8" OD and the pump outlet is 9/16" OD? 


The only reason I can think of is to force us to go to the dealer to buy parts. The more times we walk around the place, the more chances they have to try and rope you into buying a new car?
They should know better. Seriously, if someone is there to pick up repair parts for a Fox, the odds that the have either the interest in or the funds to pick up a new car are near zero. Duh.


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (snowfox)*

"with a little modification..."








I go to the dealer parts counter as little as possible. Even so, the parts manager knows who I am because every time I come in he's going to face a challenge finding what I need!








I sort of like keeping him on his toes!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (twarch)*

Tried to take off the big tb from my digifox. Got 3 allen bolts off. 4th is completely rounded. $%&^$&^%&%$ I gave em all lots of pb blaster beforehand and made sure to whack the allen bit in as much as possible. It felt like it broke free like all the others, but nope. Then I tried to rotate the TB to get the bolt free. Wasn't paying attention and bent the arm of the big butterfly a bit when it hit the intake manifold. Whoops. Hope no damage is done. Now to figure out how the hell to get it off.. Or if I see a fox2 at a picknpull, I might just get it from there.
Was going to put in the 268 cam, but spirits are too low now. Heh

Friend just went to the sacramento picknpull and saw this:








heading up there tomorrow anyway. will have to check it out. hopefully will also meet the titleholder who will sign the lien satisfied. and maybe i'll go knock on the seller's door and demand a bill of sale


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (twarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twarch* »_ The stretched-out, C-shaped hose between the pump and accumulator had burst at the clamp. 


This hose? I asked the dealer when I picked a one a wile ago the parts counter monkey told me the size difference in the hose was engineered to increase flow while reducing back pressure (He said it in such a way i could see him sitting in a lab in 1985 in Brazil testing this hose surrounded by engineers ) too funny

















any way it was like $15 bucks (kinda figure two different stops to find three parts to make it work was worth the money)
Edit: for what i did for my fox's today? i got some vintage 80's style. (holy crap these are heavy) brand new Potenza S-03 Pole Positions too.










































_Modified by Banned wagon at 4:35 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

You are pushing it Ban, wonder how these went under your cc billing statement!














!
Hey, looking at the photo of that hose-can't picture how it can fit.
My 89 Fox has a hard plastic hose, instead of rubber, and don't
think its this long either...







.


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*



Banned wagon said:


> This hose?
> 
> 
> Banned wagon said:
> ...


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_You are pushing it Ban, wonder how these went under your cc billing statement!














!
Hey, looking at the photo of that hose-can't picture how it can fit.
My 89 Fox has a hard plastic hose, instead of rubber, and don't
think its this long either...







.

There are 2 hard, clear plastic hoses in the system as well, but this piece (of crap!) goes from the outlet of the pump (not the banjo-style fitting) to the accumulator that sits higher than the other parts mounted on the bracket. In fact, I think the accumulator mounts on top of the pump, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_You are pushing it Ban

Thanks

_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_Y wonder how these went under your cc billing statement!

Cash is king baby.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I love me some Quasars. I have a set of my own..just not so nice. I plan to get them redone at some point. I sadly only have two center caps.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_ I sadly only have two center caps.

You know how often i hear that. makes me think that making a mold of them and repopng them, some how would be a profitable business for someone.I did some aluminum casting back in high school long long ago..


_Modified by Banned wagon at 6:47 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (twarch)*

I am looking at Bentley ilustration on fuel system-gasoline chapter, page 9 - and still can't get how this hose is going to fit...







.
Oh, ok...this hose actually connects from the fuel pump to the fuel reservoir-not the accumuator







!


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*



Banned wagon
Cash is king baby.[/QUOTE said:


> Let me put it this way, so I am more clear, stashed cash works wonders... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> 
> 
> _Modified by VWFOX407 at 10:39 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments on the seats. I picked them up from another local VW enthusiast for $100 for the pair.








Not sure on how I will mount them yet, they came with some mounting hardware but it was meant for a Datsun pickup. Might just use the bases from some stock seats and build a new platform that will bolt to the new seats.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
You know how often i hear that. makes me think that making a mold of them and repopng them, some how would be a profitable business for someone.I did some aluminum casting back in high school long long ago..

_Modified by Banned wagon at 6:47 PM 8-20-2009_

Very seldom do they show up in the classifieds....and everytime I miss out.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Late night project. 
Went from this....









To this...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Just found a decent size crack in my intake boot about 20 min ago. Replaced it promptly with one I had on the shelf and readjusted my idle a little..
You know, eventually the supply of those boots will be exhausted. I wonder if you could clean one and dip it in that rubber stuff they use on tool handles to seal it up? I might have to try that...


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yesterday I drove the Fox over 200 miles round-trip for work in 90 degree humid weather. No problems at all. Wish my AC worked a little better but it does work. Got home gave it a wash and went to a local GTG.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_You know, eventually the supply of those boots will be exhausted. I wonder if you could clean one and dip it in that rubber stuff they use on tool handles to seal it up? I might have to try that...

Yes they will no longer be around, this is why any time I see one in the JY I grab it!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Got the bases separated from the power Recaros.
They measure about 18 3/4 inches from tab to tab.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_Yesterday I drove the Fox over 200 miles round-trip for work in 90 degree humid weather. No problems at all. Wish my AC worked a little better but it does work. Got home gave it a wash and went to a local GTG.

Are you using r12 or r134a?
I got a bunch of cans of hc12a that I'll someday put in my fox. Should be much cooler and put less load on the engine. If the results are good, I've got some extra cans to sell. I guess even if they don't, I've got extra cans to sell, but who would want it then


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_Are you using r12 or r134a?
I got a bunch of cans of hc12a that I'll someday put in my fox. Should be much cooler and put less load on the engine. If the results are good, I've got some extra cans to sell. I guess even if they don't, I've got extra cans to sell, but who would want it then

I've doing a lot of AC reading lately. From what I've read you prob wont have much luck with it.
_Even though there are replacement blends on the market that will supposedly replace R-12 with minimal retrofitting, Mainstream is not aware of any automotive manufacturer to this date that has approved a refrigerant blend for an R-12 system. R-134a is recognized as the refrigerant of choice for new mobile air conditioning systems. There has also not been any single refrigerant or blend that is a direct drop-in for R-12 in automotive air conditioning systems. There is always the need for some retrofitting of the system. Finally, most blends and their lubricants are not compatible with the existing R-12 system and will require separate service equipment. Recharging a blend is also quite different, you must always recharge as a liquid._
Also it sounds like it's flammable from what I've read...
_Substitutes (Name Used in Federal Register)_
_All flammable refrigerants, including OZ-12 (Hydrocarbon Blend A) and HC-12a (Hydrocarbon Blend B), except for HFC-152a in new MVAC equipment_

_Reason_
_lack of adequate risk assessment that characterizes incremental flammability risk_



_Modified by DubbinChris at 11:32 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

yes the hc in hc12a is hydrocarbon. but freon with the oils is no less flammable. gasoline is flammable








when I got my fox, I had vacuum pulled to remove residual r12 and oils. Then dumped in r134a with pag oil and whatever leak sealer that swells o-rings. it's been 3 months and charge is still full.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

How well does it cool? I've been reading a bunch about AC b/c I'm actually in the process of installing a brand new system into my Fox. I've been weighing the pros and cons of R12 vs changing it to the 134a. It looks like I'm going with the R12. I was advised against converting it to the 134 b/c apparently these Fox systems were fairly marginal when they were new and 134 would leave me pretty unhappy with it's performance. I've been posting and reading on specific auto ac forums.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

Today, 

I installed a Red blinking LED light on the console upper corner -just left of ashtray, in hopes of deterring thieves from breaking a glass to lurk inside... (Nah!, just wanted a COOL blinking light flashing 24/7 lol!). 
Oh, and put on a dome light from a Fox wagon. It is much brighter than a Fox stock, and comes with a little light that swivels- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
_Modified by VWFOX407 at 6:25 PM 8-22-2009_


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 6:26 PM 8-22-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (VWFOX407)*

VHT epoxy satin paint is a really close match to stock.
























paint was still a little wet so the shine will be less. and the flash didn't help too


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_I've been reading a bunch about AC b/c I'm actually in the process of installing a brand new system into my Fox.
Hey Chris, I was pulling parts from a Fox in Pull-a-Part here (got a nice door to replace the damaged one on the sedan) and noticed that it had the A/C retrofit kit on it. I snagged the Instrument Pod switch from it just for curiosity's sake. Are there any parts from it you might need?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_I installed a Red blinking LED light on the console upper corner -just left of ashtray, in hopes of deterring thieves from breaking a glass to lurk inside...
Heh, I just leave my windows rolled down. Nothing in my car is worth more than the glass.









_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_Oh, and put on a dome light from a Fox wagon. It is much brighter than a Fox stock, and comes with a little light that swivels.
Those were on all GL models. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I reorganized and cleaned up the luggage compartment on the wagon. Started on the sedan trunk, but gave up.







Also used some über-mold-killing stuff on the wagon - sitting in the north Georgia mountains it's got some growing in a few places.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Went to the local Pull-A-Part and snagged a driver's front corner marker and a passenger rear sidemarker. (mine were both cracked) Also picked up MKII mirror knobs and wiper/turn signal stalks to change the ones in the wagon. Lastly, I cut up my stock air box to allow for even more airflow.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Changed out my rear view mirror today for a fully functional one. The old one was trying to pop out of the housing and the night glare lever was out of whack. I also washed it again - that mold-kill stuff worked quite well, all the nastiness just blasted right off. The first wash before using it didn't even faze the stuff.


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Your car is looking very nice!
What did I do to/with my Fox today? I wished I had a camera to record the look on a man's face when his Mustang is passed by a Fox with the front wheels spinning in second gear...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (T3_Raposa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T3_Raposa* »_ passed by a Fox with the front wheels spinning in second gear... 



_Quote, originally posted by *T3_Raposa* »_LOTS of tuning left to do... so for now I am just taking it easy until all the bugs are out. 

I'm just sayin'








Anyway, my Fox today (well yesterday) made a lovely 160 mile round trip to a mountain bike race. It was a brutal 19 miles, but only one crash.
Last evening I then tried to repair the headlight bucket that was broken in my recent fender bender....moderate sucess. I did get my H4's installed though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by DubbinChris at 9:33 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

I don't always behave like I should... But that was after a couple hours of tuning. Sometimes you can't resist!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_I looked under it and found a small puddle of coolant consistent with yet _another_ heater hose leak...
F!

I tracked down my leak.
It's the heater core dripping out of the A/C condensate line through the firewall.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_I tracked down my leak.
It's the heater core dripping out of the A/C condensate line through the firewall.








Bleargh. Just bypass the heater for awhile - not like you have any cold weather out there anyway.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Bleargh. Just bypass the heater for awhile - not like you have any cold weather out there anyway.

Not for a few months yet... Unless global warming helps me out a bit, I can expect several mornings in the mid to high 20's Jan-Feb.
I drove a bug with a merged header (and consequently, no heater boxes) for several years in my 'youth'. I don't miss the winter drives...
Look for another thread on the heater core & bypass recall later today...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Not for a few months yet... Unless global warming helps me out a bit, I can expect several mornings in the mid to high 20's Jan-Feb.
Well, you could certainly bypass it for a month or two until you get time to swap the core. You can actually do it a bit at a time - bypass it one weekend, then the next clean out glove box and remove the back end, next weekend remove the hoses, next weekend cut out the end of the box and swap the core, then a weekend to put it all back together, etc.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Got pulled over for doing 63mph in a 55 zone at 5am on my way to work, no ticket. what 8 over gee sorry.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_









=


----------



## jakub_bretz (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*








:] did the hood


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (jakub_bretz)*

hey jodi


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

I installed the taurus cup holders in my console cubby hole,and one of our guys in clubveedub found me a Fox hood scoop ,painted it up and got it installed,coool!!! I don't know how to do pics but E.O.S.<airriders end of summer show>is this week-end so hopefully someone will post pics


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (fox guy)*

Sign up for a free account visiting http://www.photobucket.com, upload your photos to their site from your computer and then copy and paste a link they will provide you, here at the forum so we can all see them. If you find this complex (like I once did), then e-mail me the photos: [email protected] and I can do this for you. I want to see that hood scoop on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 10:29 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_Sign up for a free account visiting http://www.photobucket.com

x2 
or


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I cried a little inside, methinks my oil pump decided it no longer wants to pump. Loud ticking in the head, got my 2.0 bottom end completed but I need a new head before I can do the swap. I also stared at my Audi 2P 5 speed, 5 speed linkage setup and new clutch and tried to use the Jedi Mind trick to get them to install themselves in my car, no progress yet. Maybe it doesn't work on inanimate objects? I think I saw the clutch move though...


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Added Side protectors to the Bed, put side view mirrors back on....updated my SAV build thread.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*











_Modified by Banned wagon at 3:08 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Power windows?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
Chad, you need to follow some of Ric's _other_ threads. He doesn't restrict himself to the Fox forum on the 'Tex....








Every time he posts something up in here, it's a clue to go to the pic-whore-DIY-thread for the project in the other forum.
Dude, I waste more than enough time on here without following *every* pic-ho thread!








I don't think it's too much to ask to get a clue...







Besides, I have no idea what forums he's hanging out in.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Shhh!!


_Modified by snowfox at 2:17 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Ah, OK. Well, that's a good spot for the switches.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*

I put my motor and tranny in the other day. look in my build thread for pics.
I also need to paint my a-arms and sub frame. looks great, that paint is not cheap though, it's like $8 a can here. (i work at an FAPS).


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I gave my wagon a bath and now I am waiting for it to cool to see if getting some wax on it will help the finish at all.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

who hates armor all
I sure do
but every once in a while...


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_









Sooo functional power windows or are you just using those switches for something else?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

looks more like power shifters if you ask me
dual nos tanks!!!!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Sooo functional power windows or are you just using those switches for something else?

Go to his build thread in the air suspension forum.








Well, I waxed the wagon. I guess I waited too long, it was dark by the time I was taking the wax off. We'll see how she looks in the morning, I have a feeling I will be doing 'clean up.'


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

I seam welded a subframe, bead blasted it and painted it.
Greg W.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (90quattrocoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90quattrocoupe* »_I seam welded a subframe, bead blasted it and painted it.
Greg W.

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (voxwagen88)*

today nothing yet (still at work) but i made this


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doppelfaust* »_
Go to his build thread in the air suspension forum.










Lame....and double lame that the image of B3 power window switches mounted to the back of the Fox Shift console is a red x now.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_
Lame....and double lame that the image of B3 power window switches mounted to the back of the Fox Shift console is a red x now. 

sorry i moved the the picture to a different folder. 









workin on this now 










_Modified by Banned wagon at 3:12 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

I pulled a pair of door card side pockets from a 1988 Vw Fox Wagon at my local JY, and installed them on my Fox http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 








Next- I will try to pull a Houdini, to fit a 1997-98 GTI console with cupholders in the Fox







!












_Modified by VWFOX407 at 7:13 PM 8-28-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_
Next- I will try to pull a Houdini, to fit a 1997-98 GTI console with cupholders in the Fox







!


DIY when you're done.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (voxwagen88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voxwagen88* »_









This is promising. That Eurospec head has been begging for something better than the stock 9:1 Fox bottom end.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_











What kind of aluminum is that Banned Wagon? Will it not flex?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (iluvfastcarz)*

3/8" 304 stainless


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_3/8" 304 stainless

Tha'ts some mighty fine aluminum then.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (iluvfastcarz)*

Washed'em all and swapped some wheels around 









wow got to love the stock Fox suspension! 












_Modified by Banned wagon at 1:10 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## Ian! (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (Banned wagon)*

Removed the antenna from the fender, and ripped the paint off under the rubber gasket.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Managed to strip down the donor driver's door I scored at the junkyard.
Oh, man, love that black wagon.


_Modified by kerensky at 8:03 AM 9-1-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Did a little mock up...for measuring purposes...


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Replaced my spark plugs and most of the vacuum lines. Also re-routed the air intake hose to the front lower bumper grill.
What kind of intake setups are possible with the CIS?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_
What kind of intake setups are possible with the CIS?

You've done pretty much all you can. Although I think some volvo cis and rabbit lower housing will fit onto the airbox to add a theoretical CAI.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Bought this for my Wagon, Procar steering wheel by Scat. Should go nicely with my Procar Elite seats. My interior theme is black and grey so the white should look fine and its a little more unique then just black.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doppelfaust* »_









wow that is cool. I am afraid my grubby paws would have that thing a nice gray color in a day or so..


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
wow that is cool. I am afraid my grubby paws would have that thing a nice gray color in a day or so..

x2. Happens when you work with diesels all day.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (Banned wagon)*

Nice Fleet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I tested most of the sensors in the engine bay. The engine has a small hiccup at higher RPMs. 
I think I might have a bad O2 sensor because the signal does not flucuate much at all. With the test harness I don't get much of a mA signal. Bt, it runs well at the same time, so I think there is something wrong, somewhere.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (mike in SC)*

you're talking about a dpr test harness?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
wow that is cool. I am afraid my grubby paws would have that thing a nice gray color in a day or so..

I fully intend on keeping Scrubs-In-A-Bucket in the car once I install it.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_you're talking about a dpr test harness?


Yes. Something seems not right with the numbers.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Melted my distributors Rotor on the way to work this morning!








Sorry for the blurry cell phone pic.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

how did you do that ?
looks like i get to lower the crib mattress too..


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'm not quite sure why it melted like that. Any ideas or reasons that could happen?
I was driving like I always do (a little hard), and then it felt like it ran out of gas and stalled. After putting gas in it and it still not starting I decided to open the Dist Cap and low and behold I found that!
How old is the little one? Cute picture!


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

All fixed! New rotor and it started right up!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

that's some fancy wood


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VWFOX407)*

I got beat down by a *CAR* because at the to; of second, the dumps fuel, or cuts out, or something. At least the Chev driver was nice about my humiliating defeat. The good thing? The gentleman







who is tuning my car was there when it happened. Like that will do me any good...
Chris: this may be (probably is) a noob question, but is your turbo going to be clocked like that when it's all said and done? I wouldn't have thought so, but I have been wrong before.








_Edited Due to Embarrassing Admission _










_Modified by T3_Raposa at 10:32 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (T3_Raposa)*

BTW, BW, that is a beautiful baby!
We are going to have (another) one in March....


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (T3_Raposa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T3_Raposa* »_Chris: this may be (probably is) a noob question, but is your turbo going to be clocked like that when it's all said and done? I wouldn't have thought so, but I have been wrong before.

No, it will be clocked in whatever position works best for the intercooler. I just didin't do it for the photos.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (T3_Raposa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T3_Raposa* »_BTW, BW, that is a beautiful baby!
We are going to have (another) one in March....

congrats!










_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:17 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

Blasted and painted a few odds and ends.








also worked on my other project








got some new tires


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

Changed the oil... and the distributor. (Thanks Jonathan and Lido!)


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (reddfoxx)*

Decided to try and fix the stuck rear seat belt. Anyone care for an 'exploded view'?
















Needless to say, prying the end cover off was not one of my brightest ideas. Well, I might be stymied there, but I did manage to get something done. 
























Center belt I pulled from an Audi 5000 at Pull-a-Part yesterday. This one actually has a retractable belt, an improvement over the Audi 4000 center belt I used on Sly. So I'm back up to four functional belts. Since I have three kids, that's a necessity. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_Changed the oil... and the distributor. (Thanks Jonathan and Lido!)


Wish I knew everyone was hanging out at the shop tonight....I would have much rather helped out there, than working on my MKII


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Wish I knew everyone was hanging out at the shop tonight....I would have much rather helped out there, than working on my MKII

No hang-out involved. Mark and I met to change the distributor. Mark thanked Lido because he had supplied the distributor several months ago. 
I did get some interesting work done on the Audi Fox Saturday, but all I did to the VW Fox was back it out of the shop to clear space for Mark's, then pull it back in. Still need to get pics of it lowered with the wheels.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm working to improve the shifter. I had a heim joint welded onto the shift rod ( closest to the bushing end). I drilled out the nub end of one of the shifter "halves" so the heim joint can be bolted into place. Later I filed some of the metal down so the two won't bind.
I'm anxious to see if there is any improvment.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Changed the oil yesterday and did a little compounding/polishing today!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

painted the silly chrome rim on my gauges satin black.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Those are awesome looking gauges! What brand are those?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I drove my fox over a hundred miles today, because the Bay Bridge was closed. Went to see this 86 BMW 325e. The car made my fox seem like a veyron


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

Went to the yard today wow going back tomorrow with more tools 
















































pulled this


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Is the york-branded part an AC compressor?
Thanks for the pictures. I want a Dasher with two doors.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

whoa cool. i saw a dasher up at one of the sacramento picknpulls
if there's a good driver's mirror at one of the places, let me know. i think oakland should have one. will check tomorrow


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I hate you Cali people and your junkyards with actual VWs. I'm lucky if the Pull-a-Part here has one at a time.
I did see an interesting non-VW junkyard find today...








And for what I've done to the Fox...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

pulled the exhaust manifolds


----------



## Ignite_VW (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

Gave her a good vacuuming for the first time since ownership. $3.00 later at a gas station with a vacuum and she looks like a 1000 bucks!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ignite_VW)*

Parked it for the day. Actually drove the MKII. I figured I should drive it (MKII) for a few days to make sure it's still a viable car for when I tear into the Fox. I spent several days on the MKII doing the exhaust and shifter rebuild crap.







It really made me hate the VW transverse motor all over again.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ignite_VW)*

Wish we had yards like the ones in CA and OK. That Lear Fan is extremely rare... but then so are the VWs...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_Wish we had yards like the ones in CA and OK. That Lear Fan is extremely rare... but then so are the VWs...
Well, this was at the FAA center in OKC, nto a junkyard. I gather it was used for research purposes...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

went to the oakland pnp today. didn't see the blue fox for some reason. it had good mirrors I wanted. did see a mint 1990 white fox gl 4dr with only 68k on it. not sure why it's in there. interior is great, exterior is great. both mirrors were busted though. cluster looks great. has two sets of keys to it in the trunk keyhole. even had the same aftermarket wheel covers as on mine. practically identical except it's a california model


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

Added a square meter of RAAM mat behind the rear passenger side speaker.... and fixed up the speaker connections.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (voxwagen88)*

RAAM? I know RAM as radar absorbing material...
Changed license plate bulb and put red tape on 3rd brake light... per NAPD.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

More DPR fun....I replaced the JY DPR with the original part. It runs much better AND I read some mA current too!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_ 










Any chance this had the Alternator Bracket on the other side?
Any chance you'd like to pull it for me?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (voxwagen88)*

if i get back to the yard soon i will check. they only let them sit for a short time before crushing


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

Dropped this off for a rebuild.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (voxwagen88)*

R&Red some rusty wiper arms 
got some of these 








get one of these








see all better 
















A little cleaning then for some good paint.


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

I did things I shouldn't have with my manual boost controller... Why does the increase in boost from 6 to 10 pounds feel so disproportionately... Fun?















OK. Back to 6, just to be safe...








I also got a really groovy Fox sticker from Brazil.










_Modified by T3_Raposa at 6:48 PM 9-28-2009_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Yesterday, I used a squeegee to wipe all the condensation from the side windows while the wagon was taking a moment to have a little warm-up idle in preparation for the commute to work. Then I broke the door handle when I tried to get it and go... Nothing like a Monday morning where you have to break into your car with a coat hanger while it's idling at the curb. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Yesterday, I used a squeegee to wipe all the condensation from the side windows while the wagon was taking a moment to have a little warm-up idle in preparation for the commute to work. Then I broke the door handle when I tried to get it and go... Nothing like a Monday morning where you have to break into your car with a coat hanger while it's idling at the curb. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

What a bummer, I always carry a spare key inside my wallet, and bought a set of door handles from eBay that have held on well for the last 3 years http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Yesterday, I used a squeegee to wipe all the condensation from the side windows while the wagon was taking a moment to have a little warm-up idle in preparation for the commute to work. Then I broke the door handle when I tried to get it and go... Nothing like a Monday morning where you have to break into your car with a coat hanger while it's idling at the curb. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
See, Damon, if you lived here you could just leave your doors unlocked. Broken door handles are less of an issue when the other door is already unlocked.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_... if you lived here you could just leave your doors unlocked...

Yeah, I suppose I _could_... but I _wouldn't_...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Yeah, I suppose I _could_... but I _wouldn't_...
I haven't locked the doors in about a decade. Well, unless I'm someplace 'high risk' like a mall or something. Of course, I don't have anything worth stealing inside the car.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Put side panels in the Bed....finished cutting Dodge Dakota Truck Bed liner to fit...


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Left it at home and drove the Emm Kayy tooooooz for workin' commuter stylz.
Suck.
I hate the MkII.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Left it at home and drove the Emm Kayy tooooooz for workin' commuter stylz.
Suck.
I hate the MkII.

I hate the MKIV


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (DasBaldGuy)*

i love my mk2. so much so i'm keeping it in its problem state. want to stall when i clutch in? fine by me, do as you please. want to have crazy electrical problems that won't switch the fan on when the car gets too hot? fine. want to have ignition switch problems and have the buzzer go off randomly until i jiggle the key position? fine! turn on the headlights and have my instrument cluster die? cool!
power windows, manual sunroof, central locking on 3 of the doors. what a luxury!!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (ziddey)*

85 GLI. Yeah, I'd probably like that a lot better. 89 WE? Not so much. Digi hell with the handling of 78 El Dorado FTL...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*

nada nothing zip..
went to the beach


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

What a cutey patootie!
My fox is now being driven by my wife for the first time.








Her primary vehicular unit, a 2003 Saturn Vue decided to blow up it's crappy VTI transmission, a CVT unit with widely known issues (check the Saturn forums for the lawsuit filed against GM on these units!)
Of course we've exceeded the extended GM warranty period by about 6000 miles, so we're screwed. The Saturn dealership (which will soon be closing if I read the latest news correctly) wants $5700 to replace it with another ticking time bomb just like it. 
So I now own a fine example of extinct "old" GM statuary that is not rusting it's plastic body panels off in my driveway.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Left it at home and drove the Emm Kayy tooooooz for workin' commuter stylz.
Suck.
I hate the MkII.

I like mine well enough. I like it for when the fox is down receiving mods. Just replaced both fuel pumps and now it's running worse than before when it only had one working pump.


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (twarch)*

^^^^
Holy Crap! Out of Warranty by 6k? Come to UT and we will *Acquire* a Saturn trans for you...


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (T3_Raposa)*

Would that include the "five-finger" discount?


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (twarch)*

Er... *Something* like that...








Also, I re-installed my sway bar... 
What a difference a sway makes...
Har har har. 
*Ahem*


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Awww...She's a cute baby, Aloha!







. Yesterday, I put on a new front wheel bearing, filled a boot with grease, and re-strapped it with a better quality clamp. This time I feel confident it won't come loose again








.


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 8:18 AM 10-3-2009_


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (twarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twarch* »_
So I now own a fine example of extinct "old" GM statuary that is not rusting it's plastic body panels off in my driveway.










"You people just want everything don't you. You complained that they were rusting away really quickly, well we solved that problem! Now you want it to actually _run_, too?! And _drive_?! Quit being so demanding!"


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

today moved some wheels around.
















still need one more of the correct audi center cap. oh well i painted a extra VW cap for the meantime


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

dont worry about getting another audi cap, thats how you "keep it real"


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (Fusor2)*

Isn't the Fox 3/4 Audi anyway? I thought that's why the "Dubbers" were always so unpleasant toward us... We are their superiors by pedigree...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (T3_Raposa)*

went and got some pumpkins too


----------



## broken041 (Apr 22, 2008)

I worked on my fox today. Yesterday my shifter bushings arrived from MD, courtesy of my Ebay buy. But it was cold and raining. Today it was warm but windy. So after work I pulled onto the ramps, turned the TV on, and went to work. What's better than one Gear Wrench? Two Gear wrenches. So equipped, I slid under and removed the shifter linkage. The bushing listed as #32 was shot. The rest still had life and were in reasonable condition. I half heartedly poked and prodded at the old bushings. Rather than spend much time with them, I hot wrenched them out. The new ones went it with the help of the vise and a couple shots of WD-40. For lube, I used some syla glide. Installed it all, and I am back in action. All done while hoping that Washington beat Notre Dame. But that didn't happen.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (broken041)*

Took it to the junkyard today with my big green wagon in the back.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*



DubbinChris said:


> Several other forums have a thread like this...It can also be a way to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (broken041)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broken041* »_I worked on my fox today. Yesterday my shifter bushings arrived from MD, courtesy of my Ebay buy. 

What kind of difference did the new bushing make? Was it difficult to take apart and reassemble?


----------



## broken041 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (T3_Raposa)*

My problems were related to 5th gear. I couldn't get into 5th gear unless I was going faster than 70mph. When the shifter was in 3rd, I had a ton of slop. The new bushings allowed me to have a better feel for the gear selection, and I can select 5th gear at my leisure. Taking it off of the car was a snap. It took longer to drive onto the ramps than it did to remove from the car. It might not take long to get the old bushings out, but I used a torch because I was lazy. Got the bushing on fire and nice and gooey. Removal is very easy. For assembly, it was a cinch. I used a Vise, some WD-40, a blunt tip pick, and a socket for a spacer. Oh and Syla glide for lubricant. I would rate this a 1 on a scale of 1 to 10 with proper tools to help install the bushings. Even a pair of vise grips, channel locks, or even a large C Clamp. Those would things I would try if I did not have a vise.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I charged the battery so the car would start.
I also test fit two le castelletes with 195/60/14 tires. There is a difference with handling.


----------



## Dan-'83 Rabbit GTI (Aug 11, 2000)

*Re: (mike in SC)*

Well over the last few days I have been working very hard to get Wagner (my wagon) ready for the trip to Phish Festival 8 over Halloween weekend. 
I swapped wheels with my GTI because they have new tires- the snowflakes look so good on the Fox!
Replaced the heater hoses, heater valve, heater pipe, bypass valve, temp. sensor, and the heater hose flange on the head. Most of that metal stuff was completely rusty and corroded- I saw rust collecting in the bottom of the reservoir!
Today I am completely stiff and sore but so happy the work is done!
Anyone else headed to Indio for 8??


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Dan-'83 Rabbit GTI)*

Changed gear oil


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Started it for the first time in 3 months. It smoked a huge cloud of blue smoke, probably burned off a liter of oil and it ticked like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## hot pocket (Apr 21, 2009)

Changed the oil, rotated the tires, and last night, fixed the same fuel line leak as earlier in this thread


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (hot pocket)*

BW, please let us know how the Royal Purple works! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (T3_Raposa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T3_Raposa* »_BW, please let us know how the Royal Purple works! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it works good i have used it in all of my foxs in the past


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Changed gear oil 
...[/img]

This is something, I gotta do. Any special tools required?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*

17mm allen wrench
Make sure you take the fill plug out before you drain it. It sucks to try and fill a trans through the drain hole when you later discover that the fill plug is seized...


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_17mm allen wrench
Make sure you take the fill plug out before you drain it. It sucks to try and fill a trans through the drain hole when you later discover that the fill plug is seized...

(Y)
If you can't find/spend the money on an allen you can use a lug bolt, lock two nuts against each other on it, and works fine.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (alaincopter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alaincopter* »_
(Y)
If you can't find/spend the money on an allen you can use a lug bolt, lock two nuts against each other on it, and works fine.
My local NAPA carried the specific tool. Was around $6 I think. IIRC, I had to use a pipe on it to get it going. Whoever did touched the plugs last gorilla tightened them.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Make sure you take the fill plug out before you drain it. It sucks to try and fill a trans through the drain hole when you later discover that the fill plug is seized...

I had the drain plug seize on a 2P I pulled from a yard--after I pulled it, of course. It still sits at the shop, awaiting welding, about five years later.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I charged the battery yesterday night. I drove the fox to work too. The car has been sitting for a few weeks because I was too busy to buy a battery charger.
In the next week I need to:
Change the oil
Replace the shifter rod (the one that attaches to the transmission, you know, the one with the bushing end) with a heim joint on one end, and metal spacers on the other.
Install oil pressure gauge from a JY rabbit convertible.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_My local NAPA carried the specific tool. Was around $6 I think. IIRC, I had to use a pipe on it to get it going. Whoever did touched the plugs last gorilla tightened them.








, I have nice pipe 2 feet long and heavy that gets me out of trouble with tough bolts quite often http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## jason08 (Dec 1, 2007)

Changed my annoying buzzing in tank fuel pump, much better







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Several other forums have a thread like this and it can be fun to read what other have done to theirs on a day to day basis expecially in a small community like ours...

My rear end was smashed in pretty bad after the accident, today it was the day too bang it out! I grabbed a sledgehammer and went nuts, bang! bang! bang! The tail light is not sideways anymore, bumper looks fairly square http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,







.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_
My rear end was smashed in pretty bad after the accident, today it was the day too bang it out! I grabbed a sledgehammer and went nuts, bang! bang! bang! The tail light is not sideways anymore, bumper looks fairly square http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,







.


Before and after pics?


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

Techtonics exhaust. Got "G" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (SugarFree)*

Drove it to work cursing my butter like BBS wheels the whole way.


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

fixed my driver side marker light... still looking for a right tail lamp though...


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_

Before and after pics?

Is nothing to show off about, metal sheet still looks awful but "squared" - just writing what I had done for the day on the Fox







.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (VWFOX407)*

Push started it at 130am...


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

Nothing too exciting like push starting it, stranded or trouble shooting an electrical Gremlin







, just replacing the other front wheel bearing and brake caliper hydraulic hose







.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (VWFOX407)*

Drove mine and did some heater trouble shooting now that its actually in my driveway instead of my friends.


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_Push started it at 130am...


Mark, please tell us it's not the turbo wagon...


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (twarch)*

Don't tell me he forgot to turn the turbo off and it drained the battery!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (twarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twarch* »_
Mark, please tell us it's not the turbo wagon...

Prob not. I don't think he commutes to work with the turbo.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

No, it's the 2-door. No noise but the fuel pump, so maybe it's the solenoid. Started the next day.
I'll probably be driving the wagon to work for a few days, at least till the weekend. I'll be sure to switch it off while it sits...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (reddfoxx)*


----------



## 90Parati (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (voxwagen88)*

Now Regan, that 2.0 didn't look like that when I sold it to you a month ago. It had a nice aged look from sitting around collecting dust and spiders. I really need to get my other one done so it can keep up with you. Looks good!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (90Parati)*

Jonathan and I fiddled with the 2-door; it starts better for now... He pulled the AC compressor (for potential starter access and because it's dead weight) and fixed a connector on the starter, but we're waiting to see how it goes for the next few days before moving ahead.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Replaced the driver\s side mirror, which broke a few days ago. It's nice having spares.


----------



## meteoroGTS (Aug 31, 2007)

take some pics, before vw meeting.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (meteoroGTS)*

Nice car! The pix, though... wow. A little smaller would be nice-I'm not looking at them on a 52" screen. (When it took so long to load a bunch of pix, I'll admit I thought "This must be a post from Banned Wagon...







)


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_ I thought "This must be a post from Banned Wagon...







)


I lol'd


----------



## olson23849 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

well i picked up my 1993 fox coupe this past friday... needs some TLC, took out all of the seats and started cleaning like crazy, next to getting the stains out of the seats...







besides that im real excited to start finding new things to do!


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

I worked on my 88 wagon a little bit. I pulled off the old complete set-up and installed mine from my 93. Cut Brazil springs 10.1 brakes new bears and hubs. I also put on my wheels.


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

i got in it started it up and drove it 50miles to work just like i do every day for the past 3months.. love this car


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (hondahater1989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondahater1989* »_i got in it started it up and drove it 50miles to work just like i do every day for the past 3months.. love this car


We are glad you are enjoying it, now knock on wood before something catches on fire or t pump dies etc...







.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_I worked on my 88 wagon a little bit. I pulled off the old complete set-up and installed mine from my 93. Cut Brazil springs 10.1 brakes new bears and hubs. I also put on my wheels. 

This wagon is coming along very well, How much did you cut off the Brazil spring if you recall? I was considering buying Brazil Springs in the future and cut them a coil or two- for a moderate drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . You gotta tell us how it drives.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_
This wagon is coming along very well, How much did you cut off the Brazil spring if you recall? I was considering buying Brazil Springs in the future and cut them a coil or two- for a moderate drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . You gotta tell us how it drives.


I cut one full coil off. With stock struts it does not ride the best but it is very livable. The improvement over stock is leaps and bounds but I think any spring with more rate with any drop can do that. When I get it moving under it's own power you should come over to the beach and drive it for yourself. Orlando is only 1 hour away from Melbourne / Palm bay. 
Once it is moving I have a friend from work that is going to help me paint it. I also have a deal with Longi so I can get some modded strut housings to drop 2 more inches. 
Oh just form info the vacuum dizzy rotor is different then the EFI dizzy rotor. I ordered a new one.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (88vwFox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *88vwFox* »_...You should come over to the beach and drive it for yourself. Orlando is only 1 hour away from Melbourne / Palm bay... 

That would be really cool, let me know when is riding to coordinate. I also have my Fox grounded at the time waiting on a main fuel pump







.


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 2:22 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*

I threw some plates on my wolfie. filled her up with premium, some fuel injector cleaner, and a bottle of seafoam in the oil... gonna change the oil tomorrow and go get her inspected. Then on to some new snow tires since these 185/70R13 tires are way too big and make the car crazy hard to steer and very bouncing. Hopefully I'll finish the heat and get the part for the wiper motor.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

Dropped the car off here. 
For them to put in this.









Where can I get a "This car uses PREMIUM FUEL ONLY" sticker ?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*

I can point you to places for "100LL" and "Jet Fuel"


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Today, I replaced the valve cover gaskets and did some engine bay cleaning. Still needs a battery, oil change, exaust, and more cleaning.
I just bought this Fox, an 88 Wagon for $400. I've owned 4-dr and 2-dr Foxes before, but always wanted a wagon! 
The gaskets I replaced were not old, but the dumkopf







who owned it last put in the cork rubber upside down, punched new holes in it to fit the studs, then forgot the rubber half circle in the back of the head entirely. He couldn't understand why his battery was covered in oil! 
Now I just need to find some new gas struts to hold up the hatch. Any sources?


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

haha sounds like my day yesterday, changed the oil, valve cover gasket, wired up a switch and a relay to the blower motor and now I have heat!! enjoyed it all day yesterday and now I'm wondering why I have a brake light on the dash. Its a real nice car tho. I enjoy driving it more than my mk4... cuz its not really fast like my golf but its quick and easy to drive.


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

I discovered that a the vacuum leaks on my car were from the injector seals. Got a new set and installed them this morning. It took about 1.5 hours (the back one is a real bear to get to!). 
The old seals were literally rock hard. Instead of prying them off, I just grabbed them with a pair of pliers and they broke into little pieces!
What a difference! The engine idles a lot better, doesn't stutter on accelerating and just generally runs way better than before. Wish I'd done this a lot sooner. We'll see if it affects the mileage on the way down to Columbus.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (twarch)*

Drove it to work this evening...happy that I have removed the 16" wheels.
Edit: Page 8 owned!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

88 wagon resurrection project
Seafoam treatment, and dumped the leftover in the tank to stabilize the 2yr+ old fuel. New battery, heat shrink-wrapped some tired looking wires and connections. 
Started her up, drove around a dirt lot for a while. Had fun blowing that HUGE white cloud from the seafoam! 21 yr old Blaupunkt headunit won't even turn on, maybe was un-wired to keep from draining the batt? 
Oh and discovered the heat doesn't work, right on the cusp winter. Joy. If I have to take the whole dash apart I'll probably replace the speakers, gauge cluster, steering wheel, center console and add some DIN gauges all at once, so- no biggie. Was going to drain and refill the coolant anyway, so might as well swap the heater core now if I have to.
Registration next week, exaust after that... Does anyone know where to find a 4-2 Dasher exaust manifold or a street header that fits?
pics forthcoming


_Modified by JGWarner at 2:08 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## flt_blk_tdi (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

what i did today was get a lil closer to getting a 88 fox 2dr...
its not running but the guy that owns said it was a daily driver then it sat so he thinks the fuel system needs some freshening up. i know the in tank pump needs to be replaced. wat else should i look into doing to get it up and running?


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (flt_blk_tdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flt_blk_tdi* »_what i did today was get a lil closer to getting a 88 fox 2dr...
its not running but the guy that owns said it was a daily driver then it sat so he thinks the fuel system needs some freshening up. i know the in tank pump needs to be replaced. wat else should i look into doing to get it up and running?


Make sure to order a new fuel tank sender seal, or else when you re-install the sender it won't sit tight on the tank aperture. This will lead to gas leaking (a potential fire hazard), or reek the interior of your Fox with gasoline vapors. You should order a fuel filter as well...I would drain the gas tank if it was sitting for a while- to flush sediments. 
In addition it won't hurt if you learn and practice some Yoga, Tai Chi exercises or any other form of meditation to deal with the stress that's coming ahead







. 


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 8:32 AM 10-26-2009_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWFOX407)*

I took pictures of my fox today


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_I took pictures of my fox today

At what point should any of us act surprised....


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
At what point should any of us act surprised....









.......................Now when I don't post a single one of them


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
.......................Now when I don't post a single one of them









Ok, you got me there!


----------



## flt_blk_tdi (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_

Make sure to order a new fuel tank sender seal, or else when you re-install the sender it won't sit tight on the tank aperture. This will lead to gas leaking (a potential fire hazard), or reek the interior of your Fox with gasoline vapors. You should order a fuel filter as well...I would drain the gas tank if it was sitting for a while- to flush sediments. 
In addition it won't hurt if you learn and practive some Yoga, Tai Chi exercises or any other form of meditation to deal with the stress that's coming ahead







. 


Thank you sir do appreciate the help and advice. im sure my wife has yoga video around here somewhere... lol


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

88 Fox GL Wagon resurrection project
Changed the oil, filter, air filter. Installed a magnetic drain plug (had one of these on my first Fox, it worked wonders!) Finally took some blurry cell phone pics:
















Gettin' registered this week, it'll be her first time on the road in over 4 years. I think I'll also drain the tank and replace the fuel filter...


_Modified by JGWarner at 7:25 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (flt_blk_tdi)*

I got pulled over for not having license plate lights... due to the fact that the entire assemblies fell apart when I took them out. Thankfully on my lunch break I had picked up some universal plate lights and had them sitting on the passenger seat when the cop walked up I was like... Ya I know, I'm going home to put them in now... this was 30 minutes after my work truck ran out of gas on a back road going to the bank... thank god this random kid I went to high school with lives across the street from where it broke down


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Brightgolf)*

I got pulled over in my driveway for that a few weeks ago. He also said my third brake light was white (it's faded to pink.) When I went to replace the license bulbs, both my assemblies were crap too.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_I got pulled over in my driveway for that a few weeks ago. He also said my third brake light was white (it's faded to pink.) When I went to replace the license bulbs, both my assemblies were crap too.


During my second year in college I was pulled over in Blacksburg, SC for having a plate light out. It was trumped up pull over because you have to go through that small town. Anyhow, I had the bulb ready to instal in the glovebox.
I replaced the gear shifter with a good unit. The old one had NO bushing. No wonder it had vauge shifting for so many years. Next is to replace the support rod with the heim joint ended unit I had made.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mike in SC)*

put my license plate lights in... and found that my speedo cable was making such a racket so I pushed it under the coolant bubble and it stopped.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Did some more work on the 88 wagon, should be registered this week (can't wait much longer! ARG!)
3 new wipers (winter type), cleaned the exterior glass some, gave the dash a good cleaning and used armor-all on it. All I had time for today. Dug out my my old 13/16ths spark plug socket, will probably get to that next week.
All this talk about plate lights, I keep fogetting to check those...


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Added some Lucas oil and some fuel injector cleaner and drove it around the block twice. It stopped ticking but it needs front brakes cause it's been sitting too long.
Does anyone know if any other VW has the same style breather on the rear of the valve cover? I have a 92 Fox so the CIS valve covers are different and thus no breather.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (efritsch)*

I wired up my alpine ipod deck in my car and locked my ipod touch in the glovebox :-D Getting a new deck for the mk4 in the spring so now the fox has brand new alpine type s speakers and my deck in it. Its so nice to finally have a stereo and not have to listen to the speedo make noise, brakes make noise, suspension, wheel bearings and heat shields... In the spring I'm redoing the suspension, engine mounts, and putting snowflakes on her.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_Added some Lucas oil and some fuel injector cleaner and drove it around the block twice. It stopped ticking but it needs front brakes cause it's been sitting too long.
Does anyone know if any other VW has the same style breather on the rear of the valve cover? I have a 92 Fox so the CIS valve covers are different and thus no breather.
all digifants use that type breather. should be tons of mk2 digis at your local junkyard. the hose is different though


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ziddey)*

trying to find a new horn button for my vintage formuling steering wheel


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Picked a set of these for it....








Sorry for the crappy cell picture...will get better in the daylight once mounted on the car.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

oh yeah, there's a fox gl sport at the oakland picknpull. has two tarantulas (if those are tarantulas) that are in good condition but dirty.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Bought a new battery.
Trying to turn over 10:1 compression did in the 7 year old one.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*

New L/F wheel bearing need replaced after only a few months. Make sure those axles nuts are tight!


----------



## olson23849 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

well today im trying to replace my master cylinder. i need some info on bleeding the brake lines..any help???


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_New L/F wheel bearing need replaced after only a few months. Make sure those axles nuts are tight!









over tight will also cause premature failure. yea I have a bit of a heavy hand some times


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_









Borbet Type E Wheels

















VW "Tarantula"


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Just changed the cam oil seal 2 seconds ago... Doing the real drums and wheel bearings and shoes... I pounded all the races in already so it'll be a quick thing when I actually am able to get the caps off the axle nuts. I had an unfortunate failure of my hood latch when I slammed on the brakes to avoid hitting a dog... the hood then flew up and smacked the windshield but didnt break it... it did however break the hood brackets which I've already grinded down and welded back together... too lazy to put the hood back on so I've been driving it around looking at how cool everything looks when you have no hood on the car


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

Cam oil seal, gotta change this too!...bleeds oil down to oil pan, then to tranny-messy. Difficult to install, any special tool required?


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*

Simple as pie, pull off the grille, take off the cam cover. Then you wanna loosen up the timing belt tensioner and pull your belt off the cam sprocket. Then loosen up the cam sprocket bolt, Grab a handy dandy small piece of wood and put it behind the sprocket and hit it with a hammer, continue hitting it and loosening the bolt more and more. When you ge the sprocket off pull the woodroff key out or leave it in as I did. (Woodroff key is a small half moon piece of metal that slides into the cam and ensures that you line up the cam sprocket on exactly the right spot and keeps the sprocket from spinning.) You will see the seal right there... The bentely says that you should use special tools but its not needed. I used a pick set to get in behind it and pull it out. Your gonna want to find a socket thats similar in size to the new oil seal. Put some oil on the new seal and then slide her in, put the socket over and it pound gently with a rubber mallet or put the piece of wood used earlier between the socket and the hammer. bam its done... put her all back together and retighten the tensioner.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

I have been postponing this task thinking that a special tool was needed. I'm glad there is a way to work this around. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 2:48 PM 11-1-2009_


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*

Swapped in a good passenger-side mirror (thanks Lindsay,) and good turn-signal switch (thanks Chris.) Pretty straighforward; only frustrations were with trim on both.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Rolled through 200,000 miles! Still running good and getting me back and forth to work including 200 mile round trip visits to clients a couple of times a week.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

I got some door handles off an 84 rabbit I've got at our family junkyard... now I don't have only 2 handles that work... and I got the chrome inserts with the handles instead of the stupid grey plastic ones!! I welded the hood hinges back together... and for some reason I can't get them to close again?? I made sure to use both the washers when I bolted them back up to the car... they hit the cowl now? any ideas guys..


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

Congrats!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I readjusted the shifter and cleaned out all of the accumulated junk I had sitting in it.
I filled the tank with 100% gasoline ( no E10) too.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (mike in SC)*

thanks banned. so there's two of those in good shape at the oakland pnp.
got a driver's side view mirror.
drove behind my fox and noticed the ridiculous reverse rake (stock front springs, neuspeed rear). also noticed that with the lights on, the brake lights are on full time. stepping on the brakes changes nothing. the 3rd brake light is out. and with the lights off, stepping on the brakes turns on the lights-on taillights. fun fun. can't believe i haven't been rear ended yet


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
Borbet Type E Wheels


Yup!
Anyway took mine on a day trip to Canada yesterday.
Got all sorts of harassed by Canadian customs for the wheels I had in the back. Details later.
Decided my Fox really likes the 80-90 mph range. The motor really sings at those RPM's. Still gets 28-29 mpg at that speed.


_Modified by DubbinChris at 1:01 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## olson23849 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

i cleaned almost all the grease off of my engine bay, looks like a million bucks! im pretty sure i did the exact oposite of what you should do but it worked! however when i started again later that night it back fired and my exhaust fell off lol. no i really need to replace it!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

The 88 wagon is registered! I drove to and from work without incident (about 60 miles) and sorely missed having a stereo...
Also forgot how crappy the 4 speed is. Microscopic 1st, tall 2nd, tall 3rd, useless 4th. The 5 speed in my 93 wolfsburg isn't much better, but it doesn't leave you roaring on the freeway like the 4. My 92 coupe had a 4 speed but it seemed to be geared differently?
Other than that, my new blower motor resister harness arrived today. Thanks G60ING! Now I (probably) won't freeze this winter! 
Also working on a rear cargo cover, of my own design and manufacture. Details and pics soon...










_Modified by JGWarner at 12:12 AM 11-3-2009_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (JGWarner)*

4th doesn't seem that bad at all. Not too much worse than the 5sp. 1-2 does take a while to get used to though. But afterwards, a normal 5sp will feel funny. I was working on a fellow vwvortexer's mk2 with a normal ratio 5sp and I kept going into 2nd gear at way too low an rpm. Didn't help that I had to double clutch to not grind in.
If you think 4th is bad, try a close ratio mk2. 5th gear and you'll be doing easily 4.5k on the highway.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (ziddey)*

Yeah I had a '84 Jaguar xj6. It was a 3 speed! Meaning highway driving was all over 5-6k, all the time. S'ok though, that's where all the horses in the 4.2L DOHC straight six lived


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (JGWarner)*

When I left OSCR in Columbus, I topped off the tank just north of town in Delaware and reset the trip odometer. Drove all the way home and back and forth to work and around home for about a week. Finished the tank with 370 miles on the trip odometer. I topped off the tank again with 10.494 gallons, which gives me a whopping 35.25 mpg. 
Best I've seen yet on my car!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (twarch)*

370 to the tank....wow.
I start looking after 325 max and then I'm nervous.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

I'm usually shocked if I make it to 300 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (ziddey)*

I have found it wise to never go past 300 for the longevity of your in tank fuel pump.
the pump motor is cooled with the fuel in the tank when the fuel level is low all the time the pump wears out faster.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (ziddey)*

Nervous at 325?!? Shocked at 300?!? Seriously, guys? I commute in moderate traffic and routinely go about two weeks between fillups - 360-375 miles on a tank. Of course, I've used a bit more than 10-1/2 gallons by then... I'm usually at just over 31 mpg with the 2L.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (snowfox)*

I usually do 280 miles to 12 gallons


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (ziddey)*

I wish I knew but my cluster hasn't worked since day 1

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








And now it turns over but won't start... all did was not run it for a day


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I spent a good 5 hours messing with the wagon. Wiggled alot of connections hunting down a starting problem. Turned out the be the coolant temp sensor. (more details under the "karma hates me" thread).
I finally finished replacing the blower motor resistor harness, and the fan still doesn't run... ugh. Maybe it's the switch next to the control head? 
Also finished my wagon's cargo cover (painted the underside, pics coming) and glued down some loose door trim. Whee!


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (JGWarner)*

i revived my build thread today... does that count as something done to the fox?? lol


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (JGWarner)*

I drove her around hoodless today.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (Brightgolf)*

Snapped some photos of the up and coming spring time bling....
























































Hmmm.....I feel a little bit like Ric with all these pictures.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice wheels! new to you ?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Nice wheels! new to you ? 

Yes new to me, and pretty much NIB as well. They have about 20kms on them. I also have another set of Quasars that are in pretty sorry shape, that I hope to refinish sometime. Of course I don't have all the center caps for that set.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

what are the specs on your new set? look big? what bolt pattern?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

4x100
15x7
ET 27
I was playing around with camera angles and what not, trying to make the dish/lips look big.










_Modified by DubbinChris at 1:57 AM 11-5-2009_


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Quasars are HOT!
I put the insurance decal on the car before it expired.
Not like last year or the year before.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

replaced passenger side axle, tried to take it out without loosening the ball joint for a few hours.
Then the usps delivered my 12 dollar bentley...

I finished in 20 minutes.


----------



## jason08 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (themagellan)*

I turned the key, and it didn't start







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Well, after like 5 minutes it did... it happened last week at the gas station too, after fueling up, turned the key, nothing, just a click. couple minutes later i tried again and it fired up... 
Other than that, been noticing the idle is getting worse, sometimes it'll kinda choke upon acceleration, or feel like its hesitating, this all used to happen pretty unfrequently when I first got the fox, now its like everyday.








I've changed the in tank fuel pump, bought a new fuel filter, just waiting till the weather gets better , Really dont want to be in a puddle under the car










_Modified by jason08 at 3:38 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_I have found it wise to never go past 300 for the longevity of your in tank fuel pump.
the pump motor is cooled with the fuel in the tank when the fuel level is low all the time the pump wears out faster.


If I had known better, had to replace my pump not long ago...just a few weeks short from running out of warranty







... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .
I will keep the tank half full at the bare minimum from now on.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: (jason08)*

Did it click when you tried to start it?

Check all your grounds(all 5 millions) 
Sounds like something electrical


_Modified by themagellan at 7:52 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## jason08 (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah it just makes a click, doesn't turn over or anything. I'll check over the electrical connections tomorrow.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (jason08)*

chris... those wheels made my pants tight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i installed my rear window, tinted the quarter glass, sprayed the tail and parking lights (vht night shades) put the rear bumper back on. comin together yo. might take pics tomorrow. gotta make some money first tho.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (lilgreydentwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilgreydentwagen* »_chris... those wheels made my pants tight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Glad you like them. Maybe you should keep your pants out of the dryer for a while.








Anyway I love Quasars too...here is my other set...


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (ziddey)*

i took some pictars! lookin mighty fine.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (lilgreydentwagen)*

Put it up on a hoist today. Floor looked rough so I pulled the carpet up to look. I shouldn't have. I can see inside the frame members. Looks like another one is going to bite the dust.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_Put it up on a hoist today. Floor looked rough so I pulled the carpet up to look. I shouldn't have. I can see inside the frame members. Looks like another one is going to bite the dust.

that's what did one of mine in. just drive it.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_that's what did one of mine in. just drive it.

It needs to be re-smoged as well as a couple of other things. Its been sitting since March. I'm thinking about a second car as a back-up vehicle as I know the Syncro needs some work.


----------



## mw8830 (Nov 7, 2009)

Detailed the interior, getting it ready for my first VW club meeting. 
Wash and wax tomorrow, makes the metallic paint shine!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I ordered some new shocks, so I can finally install my Corrado springs.
I'm also pressing new wheel bearings (I have an extra set if shock housings.) Are new hubs recommended at the same time?
I also need to get my ass in gear and track down an electrical gremlin (fun) because my speakers cut out when I go over a small bump but power does not get interrupted to the deck. My car also decided it was going to lose its gauge cluster lights, and my tach is fluttering like mad. Help!


_Modified by doppelfaust at 10:01 PM 11-9-2009_


----------



## mw8830 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

haha sounds like you have the same problem I do. My spedometer fluxuates up to 20 mph!
Although Ive got it down to:
Need replacing my Speedometer cable, and the headlight switch needs to be replaced. Something in the headlight switch is loose and shuts off all of my interior lights (not my head or taillights, thank god).


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (mw8830)*

went out back to see that someone shot up the rear window to my old fox.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_went out back to see that someone shot up the rear window to my old fox.









i hate people.
i installed my quarter windows. startin to look more like a car. lookin awesome!


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (lilgreydentwagen)*

I got a chance to work on my fox. I changed the drivers side strut for the one with 10.1" brakes and cut lowering springs.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, last night at work I found that the coolant temp sensor itself is on the fritz, not just the connection. The system reads the resistance off the sensor. So a broken connection=infinite resistance= system thinks it's frozen solid and floods the engine. 
So I picked up 40 cents worth of 1k ohm resistors and wound them together into a chain. With a test harness made of two alligator clips and two small flat male connectors in the CTS connector, I was able to start the car cold at 3k ohms, and let it warm up while decreasing the resistance. At full operating temp I just jumped the connector to itself (no resistance) and drove home. FUN!








I'm waiting for a new CTS and other goodies from autohausAZ.


_Modified by JGWarner at 1:01 AM 11-13-2009_


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

I adjusted the A/F ratio for the very first time!
I had never used the amperage setting on my multimeter before.
Didn't own a 3 mm hex key until last week. 
But I was so disappointed with the throttle response on the new motor.
The fellas at the shop had tried to adjust it with a vacuum leak, I was quite certain is was sluggish below 3K cause it was drowning. I was driven to doing it myself. 
Now I have much better throttle response!
And quite likely a letter of complaint from a neighbour and a fine from strata council.
Priceless.
Can't wait to see if it starts tomorrow morning.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*

started hearing new sounds from my main fuel pump a few weeks ago. today felt the first shudder of a fuel starving. so looks like i will soon be replacing the transfer pump. i should do it sooner to save ware and tare on the main pump. its all good just part of normal fox ownership.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Went out to the fox this morning to run an errand (still getting her to start by jumping the CTS, until the new sensor arrives) and found that some %&*#[email protected] stole my front licence plate! At least they left the nice plastic frame...
I'm waiting for a cop to show up right now and give me the report, so when I get pulled over I have something to keep me from getting my car impounded. In Connecticut, driving a car without both plates is a capital offense...
*edit, later* 
The cop came, and apparently its worse than I thought. I need a new pair of plates from the DMV (my personal hell). And though with the police report number they'll give me free standard plates, they won't replace my specialty plates, which I just paid $50 extra for, only 2 weeks ago.
%[email protected]#*!!!!
To add insult to injury, the cops said if I get pulled over with this plate (now marked as stolen) they may put cuffs on me before they even ask questions. Fun. Now I'm out $50 and at least a weeks worth of drivability, thanks to some %$&*@#!
If you see someone driving a non-fox car around with a CT "preserve the sound" plate # 595-LEJ feel free to call the cops, and kick his sorry @$$.



_Modified by JGWarner at 2:26 PM 11-14-2009_


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_...just part of normal fox ownership. 

I really liked your advice of not running with less than half full ever, to prolong the life of your transfer pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I have changed mine twice.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

I had been ignoring a bothersome dull noise coming from the rear left tire area for some time, well today it was time to change my rear wheel bearings. The fox now glides smooth, and quietly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Picked up 4 of these for $75:








I always wanted these particular wheels, and I never knew why. Finally I realised they reminded me of my childhood dream car:








Delorean!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I had a set of those vane-type on my old jetta. They seem to look good on a fox too.


----------



## T3_Raposa (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (mike in SC)*

I got a set of Thule roof rack/load bars, locks and all, for $7.98 + tax... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Picked up 4 of these for $75:








I always wanted these particular wheels, and I never knew why. Finally I realised they reminded me of my childhood dream car:









Good score! I rock them as winter wheels....









Delorean!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

Whoa, my wagon is the exact same color. Now I can really imagine what these'll look like!








Though now that I'm looking, your wheels are actually the 14" Audi 16 spoke from a 4000 or sumsuch, wheras I believe mine are 13" VW 24 spoke type usually found on Quantums... but the look is essentially the same. Delorean. 
Gotta love that 80's euro styling. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (JGWarner)*

Got my hood back on and broke more stuff as usual.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (Brightgolf)*

my drivers door handle broke off in my hand this morning. oh well just one of the normal fox things. i had a spare in the trunk. swapped the lock cylinders at my desk at work


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Whoa, my wagon is the exact same color. Now I can really imagine what these'll look like!








Though now that I'm looking, your wheels are actually the 14" Audi 16 spoke from a 4000 or sumsuch, wheras I believe mine are 13" VW 24 spoke type usually found on Quantums... but the look is essentially the same. Delorean. 
Gotta love that 80's euro styling. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oops I didn't notice that at first but you are 100% right. Mine are the Audi 4k wheels. I have a set of those Quantum wheels as well.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_my drivers door handle broke off in my hand this morning. oh well just one of the normal fox things. i had a spare in the trunk. swapped the lock cylinders at my desk at work








nice. that's happened to me a bunch of times.
the latest is a bit of a pain. one of the rear door handles broke and jammed the door. now there's no lever on the outside, and the inside lever is jammed. pfft


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (ziddey)*

That sort of happened on my 84 rabbit... since its just a parts car and I wanted the handles to swap to the fox I kicked the crap out of the door from the inside till it bowed out and then I used a pry bar from the inside to open it... too bad you actually need that door. sorry I'm no help


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_nice. that's happened to me a bunch of times.
the latest is a bit of a pain. one of the rear door handles broke and jammed the door. now there's no lever on the outside, and the inside lever is jammed. pfft
I had this happen once and managed to get it all open without destroying the door. I don't remember exactly *how*, but I do recall taking all the inside stuff off of the door and jacking with it for about an hour.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (Brightgolf)*

fought with my rear hatch for 3 hours, key wouldn't turn so i had to keep climbing inside to release the latch. so i took it all apart graphite lubed and rebuilt the lock cylinder then realized i had the release lever in backwards. works great now! also started figuring out the wiring. i'm actually considering getting a stock ecu back in there, i put the ke jetronic with the knock box in and i have a butt load of wires with nowhere to plug in. good thing i have bentleys for both the ecu/harness donor (gli) and the fox eh?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I lowered it... last Saturday. Also did front wheel bearings, new shocks on all four corners. At least I am lower temporarily until I do my coilovers.


----------



## Ian! (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

I removed the side markers & light sockets from the quarter panels for a project on my Mazda.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Got my new plates (the front one was stolen last week) and bolted those on with TWO different kinds of security bolts! I just drilled out the plastic clips to fit the larger bolts, and nixed the nuts that came with them. Let's see someone steal these plates now! I dare you!
I wrestled with the cooling system today. Replaced coolant temp sensor, upper rad hose, and flushed the system after I got it all back together. Also had to jump start it, since I left a #%$&* light on overnight. Drove around agressively for an hour to re-charge.
Jeez why did they wedge that stupid hose (the one that's a different size at the bottom end) in such a tight spot? I couldn't get the damn thing off without cutting it and I didn't have a replacement handy. Also some PO crushed the upper rad fitting, no doubt trying to get a stubborn hose off without cutting it. The new hose can't seat properly now, so I'll probably need a new radiator. I doubt a new fitting can be welded on in-situ...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Had my first real problem with the 'new' wagon - it's stuck in 4th gear - so jumpstarted the sedan and drove it to work for the first time in 4 months. Aside from not wanting to idle at all, it ran OK. But that cloud of oil smoke on startup - that was gnarly, dude.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (kerensky)*

After replacing the funny shaped fuel hose and fuel reservoir, I was driving the car to the gas station to fill her up. It out about a mile away from the house... so I got it to a parking lot and parked... I got a gas can and put some in and drove to the gas station. I filled it up and started driving it and it drove fine. Then I went to return the gas can and it decided to stall out like crazy and it wouldn't idle so I had to keep it revved and it would buck and then stall out. The coolant was hot but not bubbling and it wasn't overheating... I got it to drive back home after it sat for a half hour. Now it idles high so I'm going to turn the distributor a lil to adjust the timing to lower the idle just a tad. Maybe the cooling system is airbound? Maybe there was air in the fuel lines? I dunno... I just know I have to figure it out.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

dont tamper with the timing to "fix" a problem. sounds like you've got mixture problems.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_dont tamper with the timing to "fix" a problem. sounds like you've got mixture problems.

Seconded. Sounds like your mixture is too rich, getting flooded due to a faulty coolant temp sensor, corrosion on it's connector or an air pocket at the sensor. The last one is common, in fact the correct air bleeding process for the cooling system calls for removing the thermotime switch, which sits right above the CTS. Or you could have a faulty computer, but that is rare. More corrosion maybe? Corroded terminals on anything = intermitant symptoms.
Don't mess with your timing to adjust idle speed http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif More likely you just have a vac leak. Even if your only problem was a high idle there are other ways to adjust the idle as per Bentley. 


_Modified by JGWarner at 10:59 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Drove the Fox on a quick errand tonight and the wipers (front and back, this is a GL wagon) all crapped out at once, and no, it isn't the fuse.







Hoping its just a corroded column switch...


_Modified by JGWarner at 11:09 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

My stop lights would not come on, when depressing the brake pedal. I used a wire to bypass the break pedal swith, and they came on- went to my local flap, which to my surprise had this switch for $10.99 + tax. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. I had a Sherrif on my tail following me a few blocks ,when visiting a friend here in the city of Celebration the other night, for no particular reason! He didn't stopped me, which I now find awkward







- so I guess he overlooked or switch was working intermittently. 
_Modified by VWFOX407 at 11:42 PM 11-24-2009_


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 11:46 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Drove the Fox on a quick errand tonight and the wipers (front and back, this is a GL wagon) all crapped out at once, and no, it isn't the fuse.







Hoping its just a corroded column switch...
It could also be the wiper relay and/or the connection on the board.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (kerensky)*

well the timing is off which is why I'd adjust it. when I changed the cam seal the intermediate shaft decided to turn and then I had to spin the distributor 90 degrees to get it to run at all... the cam marks and the flywheel marks all matched up so I thought that just turning the distributor would fix the timing issue and it did. it jus has to have some air in the lines I guess cuz its idling outside fine right now.


----------



## Roow (Nov 14, 2009)

*Today I changed the rear lights of my car, because the previous were resting and without shine...
*


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (Roow)*

Lubed up the door handles.
Seems like a new car.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (voxwagen88)*

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## mw8830 (Nov 7, 2009)

Took out the front ashtray, and made a cell / PMP bay. Will post photos when I "upholster" it!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (mw8830)*

New Wiper Blades.
Bosch Icons.
Quiet , efficient with a bloodless install.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voxwagen88* »_New Wiper Blades.
Bosch Icons.
Quiet , efficient with a bloodless install.

i have been running them for a few months now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voxwagen88* »_Quiet , efficient with a bloodless install.
Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
i have been running them for a few months now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ditto....love em.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I was on electrical component/connection de-corrosion detail this morning. Must have hit something good cuz she ran unusually great after that.
Jammed a peice of rubber (ripped up pedal cover) into the driver side mirror to keep it in a useable position. Stylin'...


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

I vacuumed a bunch of water out of my driver's side floor. :-(
I also took the soggy carpet out of my trunk. I'm going to use it to make a trunk floor out of plywood.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Jammed a peice of rubber (ripped up pedal cover) into the driver side mirror to keep it in a useable position. Stylin'...









I've been running those for years. Random bits stuffed under the mirrors to wedge them into place. Replaced one with a good mirror last month. Two (of four) to go...
Took the passenger door handle off to wiggle out the broken end of my key...











_Modified by reddfoxx at 7:02 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I *FINALLY* replaced the restrictive exhaust gasket with the new improved one. I also got rid of the passenger mirror (swapped the mirror onto the coupe). I removed my "Fox" mud flaps to refurbish them AND I finally put on a hood release handle, no more ghetto piece of wood for me! Oh yeah, I also got my speakers working again, the rear seat had pinched the insulation on one of my rear speakers exposing wire and it had grounded to the chassis, DER!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

tossed a new style 12v outlet in, new alternator belt, and a new rubber exhaust hanger donut in to stop the exhaust rattle.


----------



## poysinfre (Jun 14, 2006)

plugs and wires. mellow maintenance day.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

The Fox Strikes Back, now is what appears to be the clutch- after 2 years of replacing it







. It won't engage in any gear when depressing the pedal (engine running), so with engine off I engaged it on 2nd gear- cranked the engine, and kept it going...What a great opportunity to put my skill of shifting gears without depressing the clutch pedal at work







, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 1:24 AM 12-2-2009_


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

Today, I am debating on whether SHOULD burn it on FLAMES to let it rest and enjoy a perpetual mutual PEACE







, or just get the tranny down and replace the clutch







...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (VWFOX407)*

Lubed up the Driver Side Window Regulator.
Now it is almost like a power window.


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (VWFOX407)*

post a diy on the clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (midnightsun)*

It is time consuming, and a pita if you come across bolts that are rusted. I will come back and input my 0.02 cents later on...for now still working on it.


----------



## Roow (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today*

*Today I installed the Xenon bulbs in headlight















H4 Bi-Xenon 6000K







*


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today (Roow)*

Got paid to drive it.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today (DubbinChris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_Got paid to drive it.

Always nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today (turbinepowered)*

romped on her a lil bit. my girl was behind me in the mk5 and my fox is a piece of **** so everytime she tried to get close I'd drop a gear and speed ahead... my speedo doesn't work right but she said at one point she was doing 90 and I was pulling away still. pretty dece for a piece of junk


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Always nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup...43 cents per mile.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinChris* »_
Yup...43 cents per mile.










Nice....I've bene getting .585 cents per mile. Made $750 in the past 2 months!! all for about 4 tanks of gas!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_
Nice....I've bene getting .585 cents per mile. Made $750 in the past 2 months!! all for about 4 tanks of gas!


Wow I'm geting ripped off. Although I can't complain really. They pay me well per hour on top of the mileage...


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

Wait ... wut?
How is 43 cents getting ripped off? You're 42.415 cents ahead of mr. ramsey... Although 43 cents is still less than the federal mileage allowance for personal vehicle use.
Y'all gotta be careful with decimal points.


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*

^^^^ hahahaha














i had to read all of that a couple times...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Wait ... wut?
How is 43 cents getting ripped off? You're 42.415 cents ahead of mr. ramsey... Although 43 cents is still less than the federal mileage allowance for personal vehicle use.
Y'all gotta be careful with decimal points.









haha, yeah I'm sure he gets 58 cents per mile...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

what did i do to my fox today? Nothing


----------



## DreadPirateRobert (Aug 25, 2005)

I replaced a door seal today. We'll find out when it rains later this week if I need to do more.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (DreadPirateRobert)*

Again today nothing done to my fox bummer


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I to drive it to work. I let it sit over the weekend w/o driving it. Sadly, the battery didn't have the power to start.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (mike in SC)*

Let's see...
Monday: Called to check inventory and make appointment for new front tires in the a.m. Showed up at p.m. appointment, watched them take the wheels off the car and the tires of the wheels - and then discover that their computer was wrong about tires being in stock. Nice. They put on a set of 'loaners' to get me by since I was just showing a belt on one tire and they couldn't legally remount those tires and send me on my way. The loaners? Wrong size - but at least they had tread.
Wednesday: Returned to shop to get my correct tires and return the loaners - complete with fresh rub marks on the shoulders from the front fender lips. I told them they were the wrong size... Apparently Hankook 205/50-15's are just a smidge to large for my beast. (Unless I go visit BW for some fender rolling.)


----------



## Ian! (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Nothing, as usual. I did hand lights above it so I can actually see to work on it once it gets above freezing here.


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (Ian!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ian!* »_...once it gets above freezing here. 
 no kidding! haha my fox hasnt defrosted since i got back from the foxtravaganza. probly should go drive it....


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (foxvergnoogen)*

climbed back into the hatch,
tore off the cover ,popped the latch and fixed the lock to i can actually us the cargo area again






















and then cleaned out my whole car since i can get i can get in there again


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (midnightsun)*

Been driving it to work and dreading the day it gets sold because I still haven't sold the mk4... If I have to drive the mk4 in the snow I'm as good as dead... it couldn't get traction on dry pavement with new 235/45/17s I'm pretty sure I'm going to die with 195/65/15s in the snow. Finally got my new master cylinder so that'll prolly go in this weekend. Put the interior back together an wired up a new light adapter and hooked up a radar detector for it as well... The kid who wants to buy it is gonna be paying for my new truck by buying this beast.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

I replaced the front bumper cover with a used part. I will paint the original red on the new cover black it doesn't look like a pile.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brightgolf* »_Been driving it to work and dreading the day it gets sold because I still haven't sold the mk4... If I have to drive the mk4 in the snow I'm as good as dead... it couldn't get traction on dry pavement with new 235/45/17s I'm pretty sure I'm going to die with 195/65/15s in the snow. 
skinny tires rule in the snow
my ****boxes with 175/70/13's never let me down


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (ziddey)*

I have brand new snows on mine... on a side note. do everyones wipers work slow or is mine just a pos!!?!?!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

both foxes I've owned as well as my mk2 have lousy wipers, especially when dealing with snow buildup.
fast mode is a joke


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (ziddey)*

For some reason mine is being weird when I start it up cold... it chugs until I let it warm up or rev it to like 3000 and let it sit till it stops chugging and then I can drive it. any ideas ?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Just passed 1500KM on the 3A.
Time for fresh oil and seeing how fast it will rev to the red line.


----------



## prince1 (Feb 17, 2009)

replaced plugs with Bosch coppers,,,cranks much faster and idle is much smoother,,,,and on a side note, now that it's colder I can shift into 5th gear with ease,,,,but after the tranny warms up it starts getting harder to go into 5th,,,seems like it should be the other way around.....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (prince1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prince1* »_now that it's colder I can shift into 5th gear with ease,,,,but after the tranny warms up it starts getting harder to go into 5th,,,seems like it should be the other way around.....
Maybe as it warms up the metal expands and something is binding. Might just try adjusting the shifter a bit.


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (mw8830)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mw8830* »_Took out the front ashtray, and made a cell / PMP bay.

any progress? super good idea btw... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (foxvergnoogen)*

Took advantage of above-freezing temps to do little stuff: changed a license plate light so I don't get pulled over in this Fox too; made a cardboard partial cover for radiator; secured throttle cable cover; precious bodily fluids for everybody.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Spent an hour at a friend's house - I'd dropped off my girls to play with theirs for a bit and was going to run get dinner, but the sedan wouldn't run. It'd been running fine. Pop the hood and note that the idle bypass adjuster was gone, nowhere to be found.








Luckily I had a late Fox throttle body in the trunk that I'd scored at a junkyard, so Brad and I spent an hour getting the screw out of it. Wow, that thing was a PITA, and I'm not sure that the throttle body will ever be usable again, but at least the sedan runs now. Yay.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*

I had that problem, with the idle screw. I hunted and hunted for another o-ring (my screw wasn't gone, just totally loose) but in the end resorted to teflon pipe tape to hold it secure.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

I drove my new 92 cabby today and fell in love. Poor thing gets to be put up for the winter with my golf :-( had my friend follow me in the fox. He laughed as his 02 S4 is just a step above the fox. I like having the reverse where it's supposed to be in the cabby.


_Modified by Brightgolf at 3:48 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

Actually did this the day of Foxstravaganza but been slackin on a image hosting account








I still need to clean up the seams and repaint it, but I just wanted it in for now...i'm lazy


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brightgolf* »_ I like having the reverse where it's supposed to be in the cabby.
Oh, I didn't realize that reverse was above first in a cabby?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Replaced the upper radiator mount. Might have to bend the metal strap so I don't tear this one...


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Battery died this morning. Then broke the hood spring after jump starting it. The old Fox still got me to work.
two questions:
1) Any Battery recommendations?
2) Do I need the Hood Latch spring for any reason? Was still able to lock the hood closed as is...with some effort.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_1) Any Battery recommendations?
2) Do I need the Hood Latch spring for any reason? Was still able to lock the hood closed as is...with some effort.
1) Meh, I just use FLAPS batteries. Die-Hard lasts longer, but the cheapo FLAPS brands are cheaper and usually die while still under partial warranty, which makes them even cheaper (tho admittedly higher on the PITA scale...)
2) I'd replace it as soon as you can. That spring keeps the latch under tension when the hood is closed. I'd bet it'll come undone much easier without it, which could be disastrous.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks man. Any idea on where I could order a hood spring from?


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

Installed the switch for my luggage compartment light
Woohoo no more dumb rocker switch


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (j-boogie253)*

reading this


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

I pushed my fox across traffic to my work... fun times :-D


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Brightgolf)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif, If I ever have to push my Fox again it's going to be down a cliff! It better behave...


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif, If I ever have to push my Fox again it's going to be down a cliff! It better behave...
















Before you do that, donate it to me!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif, If I ever have to push my Fox again it's going to be down a cliff! It better behave...
















wow its just a fox man up, I have pushed my fox miles by my self over the years


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
wow its just a fox man up, I have pushed my fox miles by my self over the years 

Saying I should go rescue it?


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbinepowered)*

It would be more like a rest in peace plunge, rather than anything else...Good bye Geronimo! Sayonara, Arrivederci, Hasta la Vista, auf wiedersehen!







Sometimes I feel sorry for the little bastard, if quits on me one more time- I am going to put him to sleep like I would with a good old dog. 


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 11:15 PM 12-19-2009_


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

Banned that's good exercise for your calves (You keep doing that, I have pushed my fare of miles as well, but enough). My Fox better keep running strong for at least another year or else his future won't be too bright- period. 


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 11:53 PM 12-19-2009_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWFOX407)*

i almost pushed my last fox off a bridge once. nothing like being 200 miles from home in 0'f snowy weather. discovered way later it was the vane meter freezing over


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

Ziddey, we go way back raging against the Fox (from torching it up on flames to pushing them down a bridge?







). Oh well, we all have our unique but somewhat similar experiences with our Foxes- I don't see anything wrong with venting a little of our frustrations with comrades in affliction.


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

put new tires on it today...
went with the 40k all-seasons.
those 13" tires are the best. $250 for the whole set. best thing ever.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (foxvergnoogen)*

haha I put 4 snows on mine for $120, ahh the joys of working at a tire shop :-D The previous owner had put 185/70/13s on it which made not having power steering so much worse.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

I finnaly installed the new in-tank fuel pump in my white 4door (daily driver) 
hua ya know what kills the in-tank pump a giant dent in the bottom of your gas tank. oh well i fixed the dent too (piece of wood and a bottle jack in the trunk poped it back in to place)
no pictures of this job it wasn't pretty
but i have a 1 year old


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
but i have a 1 year old 









Cute, must take after Mom.








Greg W.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

lets hope so


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

So I'm pretty sure I'm the only one running around with a Audi 5000 steering wheel








It took a little modification to get the horn to work and the turn signals to cancel, but it all works smooth now


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

I changed the oil/filter, checked mixture, bumped the timing, and boosted the idle a smidge yesterday. Got a little road trip coming up on the 26th...
I keep hearing about everybody else's idle air bypass screw turning 'out' and even falling out when the o-ring is shot. I must have a Polack screw - it gets turned 'in' and gradually drops my idle lower than I care for. WTH.

_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
but i have a 1 year old 









Happy Birthday Marin!!!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (snowfox)*


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Awesome! We made the mistake of chocolate cake with blue frosting for Angelina's first. I had to use a pressure washer for clean-up. Well, almost...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_I keep hearing about everybody else's idle air bypass screw turning 'out' and even falling out when the o-ring is shot. I must have a Polack screw - it gets turned 'in' and gradually drops my idle lower than I care for. WTH.
Mine will do either direction. Sucks rocks, actually. Anyone know if new screws are available?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Got rid of a squeak.
Incredibly the high pitched thing was coming from the rear passenger seatbelt retractor.


----------



## dick.jerky (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*

bought a wagon! need it for transport now, but have quite a bit of stuff from my gross polluter 2 door 16v project/idea, and from my mk2 golf diesle/16v, and my mk3 turbo that I just sold








rear sway bar (o-bar type) momo competition steering wheel, 14in jetta alloys and new timing belt on schedule for next weekend
forgot how fun foxes were, just drove it home and it is so different than the mk3 (and a little bit slower lol) but so simple you have to smile


----------



## Brusky (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: (dick.jerky)*

quick question: can you put a Audi 5000 throttle body on these engines? I Know you can on the MK2 jetta's/golf's and they say the engine is the same just mounted differently. thanks !


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Brusky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brusky* »_quick question: can you put a Audi 5000 throttle body on these engines? I Know you can on the MK2 jetta's/golf's and they say the engine is the same just mounted differently. thanks ! 
Yes, but it won't do any good unless you do some exhaust improvements. The stock Fox exhaust is horribly restricted.


----------



## Brusky (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: (kerensky)*

yeah there is that little gasket or what ever right before the cat...? that you swap for a audi 5000 gasket.. right?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Brusky)*

or just take a die grinder to it 
stock before 
















During 

















stock after some time with the die grinder


----------



## Brusky (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: (Brusky)*

there are (I think) two foxes at the local junk yard woohoo that aren't touched due to the lack of popularity I will for sure be stealing stuff from them


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (Brusky)*

in bremertonor silverdale? or is there actually one in poulsbo? might have to check that out if you dont mind...







dont worry ill leave you the good stuff...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Brusky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brusky* »_yeah there is that little gasket or what ever right before the cat...? that you swap for a audi 5000 gasket.. right? 
Yes, that's a large part of it, though even with the donut removed its still not the best exhaust system.


----------



## Brusky (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: (foxvergnoogen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxvergnoogen* »_in bremertonor silverdale? or is there actually one in poulsbo? might have to check that out if you dont mind...







dont worry ill leave you the good stuff...

Yes in Poulsbo at Yank-A-Part its under new ownership and the owners are nice







I know they have one sedan but forget if there is another one and if it is a wagon or not


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Swapped over to the Blizzaks last night.


----------



## Brusky (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: (Brusky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brusky* »_ 
Yes in Poulsbo at Yank-A-Part its under new ownership and the owners are nice







I know they have one sedan but forget if there is another one and if it is a wagon or not 

I take it back they chrushed them I was just there...


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

i brought My 3 New Wagons Home!
Its work time!


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (Brusky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brusky* »_
I take it back they chrushed them I was just there...









i think i just died a little inside.







that should be illegal. crush the jettas or the corollas or the escorts first for goodness sake


----------



## Brusky (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: (foxvergnoogen)*

I did get new door handles out of my visit though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will keep my eyes peeled for more foxes


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Brusky)*

Fixed a fuel leak by cutting the end off the hose and reclamping. Tried to change the filter while in there, but the new one's fitting is too big. Weird. Same part number- almost. (Main number is same, but there's a separate 3-digit one that's different.)


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

the extra fitting comes off and it's the same as the old one.
took a real long cheater bar for me to get it off


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Ah. Tried that (without a cheater, just with a wrench,) but it wouldn't come off. Guess I'll try again. Thanks!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

Finally put on new side view mirrors again. Really not needed for 90% of lane changes








Long overdue oil change. Drained out 2.6qts














damn leaking crankshaft oil seal. was really hoping it'd seal up after the autorx treatment like it did in my last fox.
Got all new bulbs for the rear http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2677391
finally got working reverse lights as well as brake lights that work when the headlights are on. No longer need to worry about being rear ended when driving at night (well at least less so than before... idiot drivers..).
How many of you have had the center brake light clips break on you? My last fox came with one of them broken. I was excited my current one had them intact. Nope. Tried gently taking it off and one broke off. %^$&%$^ Some super glue later and I'm trying VERY carefully to put it all back together. I was real worried the superglue wouldn't hold. Good news is it did. Bad news is the other clip broke. $^$&^%$*^&&%$

Sure hope the new catalytic converter lasts me a while. New bosch cts and o2 sensor. Did an oil change. Fired it up. Ran dirty rich. Not pig rich black smoke, but enough grey matter and stench to have me concerned. Romped it around the block and it cleared up and smelled fine.










_Modified by ziddey at 11:07 PM 1-3-2010_


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Wow- you got a lot done! It was 15 here today, so I'm putting stuff off...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

it was 50'f and 7pm at night. never done an oil change in the dark before but I was pumped.


_Modified by ziddey at 6:06 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

i love you jgwarner


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I've just been driving it back and forth to work. Brackets for my new seats should be getting order within the next week, so I may have my new seats installed in about a month. Looks like I have another action packed weekend, was hoping to get my new door panels in but I probably won't get the time. Its staying light out longer so I might be able to work on stuff when I get home, woohoo!


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

clutch is gone 
ipod got lost
and my driver window froze up on me


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: (midnightsun)*

Fixed my fuel sender. 
Whoever replaced the fuel pump in '98 replaced the fuel line and return line...
but they used a large hose clamp that blocked the movement of the float





























In the words of Red Foreman...dumbass!......


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Happened to me on the way to work and the way home yesterday. Car cut out on the highway for about 2 to 3 seconds. Engine kept running but it felt like maybe the fuel pump cut out. 
What are the symptoms of a dying fuel pump? Which of the 2 fuel pumps is the one that dies most often?
18,000 miles since April with my Fox. Loving it, barely even drive my other car anymore.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

my external didn't die, it just got crazy clogged and never cleaned up.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_What are the symptoms of a dying fuel pump? Which of the 2 fuel pumps is the one that dies most often?


Most common pump to fail is the in-tank or transfer pump.
Symptoms of dead or dying transfer pump include:
-sporadic severe losses of power (may occur while cruising at light throttle going straight and level, more common with heavy throttle and/or long uphill stretches. Most definitive IME is making a left - like at a stop light - and having the the car just fall on its face about 2/3's of the way through the turn...)
-very noisy/squealing main pump (may be continuous or sporadic)
The only symptom I have ever had for the one main pump that died - the engine stopped. No squealing or funky power stuff before - just suddenly zero fuel.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*

Dropped the 8-spoke Votex wheels off at the shop for refinishing.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (voxwagen88)*

Swapped the stock cam for a 268* today. Didn't realize until after all was said and done that the camshaft is about 2mm towards the back of the engine. Timing belt rests at the edge of the pulley. I'm an idiot. At that point, I'd already done the 20 minute 2000rpm burn-in. Burning metal smell went away after about 5 minutes. Here's hoping I won't be needing to redo my head anytime soon








Idle is a little lopey, but that's expected since it's idling at around 700rpm right now. Slight loss in power under 1800rpm--enough to notice but not enough to be bothered at all. 1800 on, you can tell it's different in a good way. 3000 on it revs fast to 6000. 1st gear is where the bulk of the difference is. 2nd is a bit more tolerable now (4sp) but still a dog.
No miracles but not bad either. Thinking maybe I should have gone for a 276*. Going to have to do some 0-60's. Managed 10.5 on my last fox (5sp and TT catback digifant). Sub 10 would be a good start.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

Replaced a burned out H4 bulb. Yippee.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*

Replaced all the dash bulbs and the ones in my gauges with LEDs from 42 Draft designs 








drop in stupid easy now for the first time in a long time i have all my lights working and the same color 

i used the green LEDs in the VDO gauges to match the factory dash lights. used the white in the heater panel and console. works just like stock dims and stuff. will get some pictures soon 
http://42draftdesigns.3dcartst....html#


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Replaced all the dash bulbs and the ones in my gauges with LEDs from 42 Draft designs 
Sweet, I've wanted to try those for awhile, but a firsthand report from someone using them makes a difference.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Sweet, I've wanted to try those for awhile, but a firsthand report from someone using them makes a difference. 

well the install is strait forward, function is the same as stock. The light in the gauge console with the white bulbs and the stock green light filter is about the same as stock. A color change would be really easy with these bulbs just remove the green filter and use one of the colored bulbs. same on the heater panel. might change one of my other fox's to red.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

thanks for the link to the leds! just ordered 3 blue ones. hope they turn out nicely


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

Only 3? for a fox you need at least 4


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

3 for the cluster. 4th for the hvac? maybe next time around. previous owners must have really mashed on the buttons. all of them are completely worn off and when the lights are on, it's just a ton of bright.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_previous owners must have really mashed on the buttons. all of them are completely worn off and when the lights are on, it's just a ton of bright.
Nah, I took pretty decent care of mine - unless you just never use the HVAC, they do that. 
Or maybe it's all those tacos I eat whilst driving... 








As for doing to the Fox today, I saw it up on a lift. 5 speed swap underway on the wagon. Yes, I'm paying my mechanic to do it 'cuz the sedan is deader than the proverbial doornail and I've been without a car for close to a month.










_Modified by kerensky at 8:29 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

I did the 'small-orange-aquarium' mod.
Apparently took a small rock into the driver front corner marker that made a 1/4" square hole at the top of the lens. Now I've got a cute little orange fish bowl cuz of all the rain the last few days. Anyone got a good one they want to part with?
This weekend I'm going to the aquarium drain mod. (Read: I'm gonna take it off and drill a little bitty hole in the bottom in back so water can drain out...)

_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_ ... the sedan is deader than the proverbial doornail and I've been without a car for close to a month.










Did I miss something? When did the wagon go off-line??? Is the sedan the organ donor?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Did I miss something? When did the wagon go off-line??? Is the sedan the organ donor?
Wagon got jammed in 4th gear on the highway before Thanksgiving. Since I was planning a 5 speed swap anyway, I garaged it and had it up on stands, and had found a PSA locally. Already had a shifter in a box, and new bushings, too. So I was driving the sedan and awaiting better weather to do the swap. 
That is, until the sedan's 1.8 finally decided it'd had enough. Parked it for a week over Christmas in the snow. When I tried to start it there was no compression. Well, not enough, anyway. 50PSI just won't get the job done.








So, currently they're *both* at my mechanic's place. He should be done with the wagon swap today (I hope) and I can tow the sedan back home this weekend. Currently searching for a 9A for the sedan - if I have to rebuild a motor it might as well be an upgrade...


----------



## zzzac (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Just finished sea foaming, amazing how much better a car works when it has all the fuses where they should be


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (zzzac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zzzac* »_Just finished sea foaming, amazing how much better a car works when it has all the fuses where they should be









Where do you get your Sea Foam? I've never seen the 'electrical system reorganization' variety... Do you just pour it on your fuse/relay panel or do you have to mix it in with the blinker fluid?








However, you did remind about the Sea Foam, I'm on my 3rd straight tank with that stuff in there. It keeps steadily improving... Must have 21 years of gum and varnish in the old system that is slowly eroding away.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Currently searching for a 9A for the sedan - if I have to rebuild a motor it might as well be an upgrade...

Yeah, I guess. Still, for the total cost of a 9A swap, you could do an equally powerful built ABA. I guess I've got something nostalgia-like for the old 8V's.
(FWIW - I used a blown headgasket back in 98 as an excuse to do my ABA swap.







)


----------



## zzzac (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*

"Where do you get your Sea Foam? I've never seen the 'electrical system reorganization' variety... Do you just pour it on your fuse/relay panel or do you have to mix it in with the blinker fluid?" 
Ha Ha works wonders with more things than you can imagine


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Yeah, I guess. Still, for the total cost of a 9A swap, you could do an equally powerful built ABA. I guess I've got something nostalgia-like for the old 8V's.
Yeah, I know, but I like the 16V motors. I might eventually put an ABA into the wagon...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_I did the 'small-orange-aquarium' mod.
Apparently took a small rock into the driver front corner marker that made a 1/4" square hole at the top of the lens. Now I've got a cute little orange fish bowl cuz of all the rain the last few days. Anyone got a good one they want to part with?
This weekend I'm going to the aquarium drain mod. (Read: I'm gonna take it off and drill a little bitty hole in the bottom in back so water can drain out...)
Did I miss something? When did the wagon go off-line??? Is the sedan the organ donor?
Last time I was at the PNP in Richmond, I saw a fox1 with I think good corners. Going there next week when it stops raining. If it's still there, I can pick it up for you


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

Got these back from being refinished.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (voxwagen88)*

Very sweet!
Just got the wagon back. I <3 PSA (at least compared to stock)


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

dialed in the fuel and timing. gonna take it for a spin tomorrow


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lilgreydentwagen)*

Did brakes for the first time. Not too bad, except the screw for one of the rotors was really frozen on. Pads, rotors, hoses. Didn't bleed them so it's got some air. Old pads had about 1mm left.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

New hatch struts on the wagon. No more guillotine action.


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I stared at it for 10 minutes. I also made some idle threats to get something done on it. Which may actually be a possibility this week. The M-Coupe is off getting the rear subframe/diff mount/trunk floor re-enforced so I won't be tempted by it for at least a couple more weeks.


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Over the last couple of weeks my wagon has developed some odd stumbling issues, especially under load and was generally running rough. I cleaned all the grounds, confirmed timing, checked for vacuum leaks, fuel pumps are new within 30k miles but they got me thinking.. the fuel filter was last changed about 140,000 miles ago.
They're cheap, easy to change and hey, it needed to be done. I knew I was in trouble when I broke the outlet side loose and only a drip or two of gas came out of the filter. The last time I did this, I remember being showered in gas.
20 minutes later I primed the pump, confirmed there were no leaks and fired it up. The car hasn't started so easily in ages, idles smoother and drives like the car I remember when I first swapped the ABA years back.








Baby food jar full of gas and thick with sediment, sticky black sediment.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (FoxStRacing)*

I just did the snap-the-trigger-off-the-door-handle mod. Those chinese mkIII handles are starting to look tempting...
On a side note, Kenny, don't feed that to my kids.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (FoxStRacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FoxStRacing* »_... the fuel filter was last changed about 140,000 miles ago.
Yikes, and I thought *I* was cheap...









_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_I just did the snap-the-trigger-off-the-door-handle mod. Those chinese mkIII handles are starting to look tempting...
Just be prepared for lots of 'adjusting' and 'tweaking' with various tools, and considerable cursing. I like mine, but it sucks having to explain to people why 'this door doesn't quite work right, you gotta ....'


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_ I like mine, but it sucks having to explain to people why 'this door doesn't quite work right, you gotta ....'

Alright - I'll pass on those then...
The pi55er of the whole 'mod' - I had just placed an order at AutohausAZ that I had 'fluffed up' to the $50 level for free shipping with things like oil filters for my wife's car in the afternoon only to have a part I'll actually need break that night. Luckily, when I rang them up early this morning, they added the new door handle to the existing order so I wouldn't get hit with another shipping fee. Yeah for AutohausAZ!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Alright - I'll pass on those then...
The pi55er of the whole 'mod' - I had just placed an order at AutohausAZ that I had 'fluffed up' to the $50 level for free shipping with things like oil filters for my wife's car in the afternoon only to have a part I'll actually need break that night. Luckily, when I rang them up early this morning, they added the new door handle to the existing order so I wouldn't get hit with another shipping fee. Yeah for AutohausAZ!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nawg, autohausaz rocks. 
Snow, as cheap as those handles are, just get a set and mess with them in your spare time. I've got some ideas on modding them further to make them work better, I just need time to work on 'em. I like the function much better than the stock handles, and no cheap-arse pot metal trigger to break. And they look good.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

So I'd mentioned that I had a trusted mechanic do my PSA swap, right? 
Upon picking up the car, I noticed a *thunk*, usually on acceleration, but sometimes in braking. It wasn't bad but gradually getting more frequent, so yesterday I went by and picked up Eddie, and he took it for a spin around the block. "Hmm, sounds like maybe that tranny mount is loose, bring it by tomorrow, but it's not a big problem to drive."
Heh, got under there last night. Found the two bolts at the front motor mount loose - one had backed out 1/4". Also found the driver side rear subframe bolt loose - the one that the transmission mount bracket bolts into. Luckily that one isn't really loose, just not torqued to spec. Tightened the front mount myself, and I'll swing by Eddie's later today and have him throw it on a lift and tighten that subframe bolt. :/


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Nice.








I trust my mechanic buddy and all that, but I still schedule repairs to be done while I can sit there and watch, er, 'help' for that very reason. Of course, it's also a good excuse to sit and have a couple beers and BS for a bit, too.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_I trust my mechanic buddy and all that, but I still schedule repairs to be done while I can sit there and watch, er, 'help' for that very reason. Of course, it's also a good excuse to sit and have a couple beers and BS for a bit, too.








Heh, yeah. Like the old saying, "Trust, but verify."







Eddie called me about an hour ago so I drove it right over and he tightened everything up. No more clunk!







ance: Turns out the dude he had working on it has really flaked out on him in the last couple of weeks - apparently mixed up with folks he shouldn't be mixed up with. Sucks to hear that - he seemed like a good kid. :/


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_Swapped the stock cam for a 268* today. Didn't realize until after all was said and done that the camshaft is about 2mm towards the back of the engine. Timing belt rests at the edge of the pulley. I'm an idiot. At that point, I'd already done the 20 minute 2000rpm burn-in. Burning metal smell went away after about 5 minutes. Here's hoping I won't be needing to redo my head anytime soon








Idle is a little lopey, but that's expected since it's idling at around 700rpm right now. Slight loss in power under 1800rpm--enough to notice but not enough to be bothered at all. 1800 on, you can tell it's different in a good way. 3000 on it revs fast to 6000. 1st gear is where the bulk of the difference is. 2nd is a bit more tolerable now (4sp) but still a dog.
No miracles but not bad either. Thinking maybe I should have gone for a 276*. Going to have to do some 0-60's. Managed 10.5 on my last fox (5sp and TT catback digifant). Sub 10 would be a good start.


The 268 is a nice cam but the BEST thing I ever did for an 8v was put the 276 in it. the power difference is just unmistakable. A cam gear is helpful in getting some of that TQ back down low. I had ran a bunch of 16's 1/4 mile time in my 93 all i had was 276 cam with cam gear, g60 injectors, and a larger air meter, with duel-outlet exhaust manifold and DP. oh and a 2p 5 speed.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (88vwFox)*

In my opinion the 268 should have been the stock cam with the psa tranny. With the pw it's definitely nice still but in day to day driving between 1000 and 3000 rpm it results in required downshifts putting rpms excessively high. It's like you're racing around town all day long


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_... but in day to day driving between 1000 and 3000 rpm it results in required downshifts putting rpms excessively high. It's like you're racing around town all day long
You say that as if it's a bad thing...


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

I have a 260 in my 03 golf 2.0... the higher rpms do get annoying... especially in the morning... thats why it was nice to drive the fox for the while it actually ran... I'm gonna bleed the fuel rail and see if it helps. When it was running it was being funky like the filter was clogged... but I replaced that and the pump at the same time.. so I dunno... mine had been replaced at some point but I decided to do it anyway. just don't ever turn the key to test pressure without the external pump hooked up. The gas will not stop coming out of the tank... Mine did it for a half hour b4 I went back out an realized it dumped gallons of gas all in my work area..


_Modified by Brightgolf at 8:24 PM 1-27-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Brightgolf)*

Coolant bottle decided to explode. Love having a rusty parts car. Had to dremel the hose clamps off


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

Dude... Is this the same one that blew the radiator tank apart some months back? Me thinks there's an issue in there somewheres...
UPS has delivered some stuff to my house today.
I get to un-do my last mod and will have a door handle with a trigger again. Also got a t-belt, tensioner, ball joint, reverse light switch, and an oil filter for the wifey's B5.
Yeah.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Dude... Is this the same one that blew the radiator tank apart some months back? Me thinks there's an issue in there somewheres...
I know







I'm hoping it was stressed in the past and finally let out. I got a new cap for it this summer when I got the new radiator, so I'm hoping it's doing its job right. Seems to be ok now. Just got to get around to figuring out which heater hose is leaking, and cooling system will be free of leaks.

_Quote »_UPS has delivered some stuff to my house today.
I get to un-do my last mod and will have a door handle with a trigger again. Also got a t-belt, tensioner, ball joint, reverse light switch, and an oil filter for the wifey's B5.
Yeah.
sweet. should have just gone handleless. I did that for two years with my last fox.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_
sweet. should have just gone handleless. I did that for two years with my last fox.

















I did that for a couple months too. Would just lock the door then put the handle on to keep people out.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Dug the wagon out of our second snowstorm in a month - parked out in the street 'cause I can't get up the driveway...








We've had more snow in the last month than in the last 10 years!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Nothing, thanks to Ford not being able to handle canadian winters
Was supposed to go get parts for the brakes to finish them off
But we cant get the brake parts since the truck wont start.
LAME


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (ianwilson)*

blew all the oil out of the engine this morning... twice! the oil filter housing i think is broken inside. the filters wont stay tight so it keeps blowing out o rings. either that or it's oil system overpressure doubtful tho cause it barely stays running when its cold started. ooooh and my radiator blew up sometime last night after i got home!!! foxy foxy fun... ness... ism... ing i got the parts and a loaner car... and hey at least it didnt do all that on the road.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (lilgreydentwagen)*

Got new center caps and bolt covers.








With some modification a 2006 VW center cap can fit a wheel from 1987.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I stole the battery from my Wagon and finally got the wife's Jetta running. Now I'm in search for good deep cycle, sealed battery... not going Optima.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Pulled out of my driveway to head to work. 30 feet down the road pushed the clutch in to go into second and the pedal stayed on the floor.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

So I did the front brakes the other week. The driver's side is fully bedded. The passenger still has the factory machining grooves. I bled them a little today and got a good amount of air out of the passenger side. Bled the driver's.. not so much. Good. But the fluid is 20 years old at this point. Lots of contamination came out, and lots more to go.
I'm thinking of buying a bleeder. I can hop over to harbor freight and grab http://www.harborfreight.com/c...92474 or make/buy a pressure bleeder for a bit more than that. I'm leaning towards the vacuum bleeder. Any cons other than having to keep the reservoir topped off?
edit: bitched out and got the motive bleeder


_Modified by ziddey at 3:18 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voxwagen88* »_Got new center caps and bolt covers.








With some modification a 2006 VW center cap can fit a wheel from 1987.

Doing it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_
edit: bitched out and got the motive bleeder


Good choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Well, the cold finally finished off my 7+ year old battery today. I think that's the first time I've had a battery longer than the warranty.







So, new battery goes in, yay.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I bought the wagon some new wheels.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doppelfaust* »_I bought the wagon some new wheels.








POIDH!!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

I attempted to replace a bad ball joint.
Final score:
Ball joint 1 - snowfox 0
F'ing thing... Time to go bug my buddy with a lift and bigger tools.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (snowfox)*

dude I just swapped a ball joint today too. Popped the ball joint on but then couldn't get it to fit on the studs, so I did it the other way. Got it on the studs and spun the nuts a turn or two on. Then pushed the A arm down to get the balljoint on. Seems to be ok.
Use the wheel lug bolt wrench for super lever arm. That and a 17mm socket were all it took.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

Bought a clutch cable for it.....


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinChris)*

what's it like under the backseat? how much clearance is there? wonder if it's possible to cut out a hole and mount the battery there


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

How about in the floor behind the gas tank, like where banned put his air tank?
Greg W.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (90quattrocoupe)*

my brake lights are staying on... humm is there a spring on the pedal i need to look into ?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

There is a switch mounted on a bracket above the brake pedal arm that may be out of adjustment. It's similar in operation to a door pin switch. Check and see if it's funktified.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*

where is this brake pedal adjustment?


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

Last week I swapped a carb intake manifold, fuel pump, and hooked everything up.... my 88 wagon runs....... first time in 5 years. Now I need to sale it or fix the brakes. Anyone looking for a heavily modded fox wagon for $500 obo?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_where is this brake pedal adjustment? 








Not the pedal - the _switch_. That's what may be out of whack. Is your pedal not returning to the top of the stroke or something?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*

yep my brakes need some love the switch has no adjustments. but the pedal does i see it now. also lost the little grommet on the gas pedal to the cable.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

:fingers crossed: got a new filter housing on the wagon installed all the factory vacuum lines and ran it for a bit. still hates to cold start. but its holding oil and the pull a part radiator is holding up well. just a little gunshy on driving anywhere.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lilgreydentwagen)*

Oh yea opps the switch does have a adjustment. just pull the plunger out then reinstall let the brake pedal do the work


----------



## broken041 (Apr 22, 2008)

Today was a good enough day to do work on the little foxy. I replaced both tie rod assemblies. Not just the end, the whole things. AZ had them for roughly 50 a side, so why not just do the whole thing. It's not a bad job at all. I was a little apprehensive over the ability to get to some of the bolts on the rack. But. All you have to do is move the rack to the left or right to get all of the bolts with very little effort. Got it back together and off to the alignment shop. Worst I was off was a -1.06 degrees. A good guess for me, but that's why I pay a professional to make it perfect.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Oh yea opps the switch does have a adjustment. just pull the plunger out then reinstall let the brake pedal do the work 

How'd it get out of adjustment?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
How'd it get out of adjustment?

Hell if i know. salt, dog fur, water, dirt, porcupine,...


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

haha thats how much clutch switch on all my cars doesn't work... I don't bother... I went to test drive an 04 a4 yesterday... and fox cursed it... I pulled out of the dealership and go a half mile down the road before the clutch crapped out and the car had to be towed back to the dealership... it doesn't want a replacement.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

exhaust hangers broke on me around the corner- "with a little modification"- i rigged two hangers into one- for my bootleg side exit.
dimmer switch pooped on me - "with a little modification" wired some green leds into the parking lights and made my own darn dashboard lights
also added a few stickers for more HP


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_POIDH!!









I have a lot of work to do before they will be able to go on the wagon, and I would hate to post pics now, it would ruin the surprise.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

took apart a few clocks. put a good lcd on a 24h clock.
installed the 42draft blue leds. would not recommend them. I got 3 for the cluster. One was DOA (very very very faint blue only. I pulled the plastic housing off and everything looks soldered fine.
as for the other two that are working, they're much dimmer than I'd have hoped.
I used pliers to twist the green filter and pull it out of the light socket. It lights up the top reasonably (slightly dimmer than I was hoping), and beyond that, there's really just no coverage. I know I should be rigging leds in different areas to get the coverage I was hoping for, but the whole idea of these was so I could be lazy and direct fit them. As it is, the bottom of the gauges aren't really lit at all.
Also, these don't come in the sockets, so you have to fit them in yourself. Not a big deal, and I would have known that if I looked at the picture closer.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ziddey)*

also for the DOA one did you take it out and swap it 180 they are polarity sensitive.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

yes, wrong polarity and it doesn't light at all. right polarity and it barely glows blue.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (ziddey)*

I found you really need some sort of diffuser to get decent coverage. I used a whole strip of those flexible LED strips without a diffuser and I had bar of light across my gauge face. I then switched to two LEDs custom fitted into the stock light sockets with the stock green diffuser and it lights my cluster nicely.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Yeah it's going to be more involved if I can't call it a day with it the way it is. I didn't want to pop the top off since it's glued on so I ended up sticking pliers into the light sockets and twisting until the diffuser was rolled up tightly and just pulled it out. It's totaled now, but I don't think I'll be using green again anyway.
Judging by the way the lighting is now, if I can get two more leds down low, it should be ok for now.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Its your Fox trying to tell you its not a MK3< and blue is just not a old school color..


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billmus86* »_... "with a little modification"- i rigged ...
... "with a little modification" wired ...

Well played, sir, well played. Yer a _Foxer_.









_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
Hell if i know. salt, dog fur, water, dirt, *porcupine*,...

You too - but we all know that...


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*The Fox is running just fine...considering it is 21 yrs old!*

The Fox is running smooth on the road, thanks to new tires bal & alignment. (You gotta love it, $22 each tire from Pep Boys). I gave
a ride to a fellow co-worker home, who kept the interior door arm rest/ handle on his hand when he pulled the door shut







! I bought 
one from a 1993, and it bolted right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: The Fox is running just fine...considering it is 21 yrs old! (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_The Fox is running smooth on the road, thanks to new tires bal & alignment. (You gotta love it, $22 each tire from Pep Boys).
Hope those are decent tires. Last time I went cheap I bought some Douglas tires at Wally-World. Those things were bloody worthless - rock-hard and no grip. Braking distance increased by 50% because I couldn't apply full pressure without locking them up.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Fox is running just fine...considering it is 21 yrs old! (kerensky)*

I love douglas tires!!


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: The Fox is running just fine...considering it is 21 yrs old! (kerensky)*

Thanks for the concern, I had them before and they are suprisingly good! They grip on really well to the asphalt, regardless of weather conditions! Recommended http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Fox is running just fine...considering it is 21 yrs old! (VWFOX407)*

bleh, put the cluster back on. two blue leds up top, no lighting for the clock. slightly broken speedo cable with lithium grease (got a new one to put on next time I pull the cluster out). the pin for the triometer reset popped off at some point. must have fallen in the dash. looked everywhere. it's gone.
seems like every time i try and fix/upgrade one thing, I end up breaking two others. i suck.









_Modified by ziddey at 7:53 PM 2-3-2010_










guess it's telling me to always drive between 40 and 90


_Modified by ziddey at 9:34 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

thread-jacking in progress:
hey- vwfox407 you live in orlando?
I LIVE in orlando








shout out!
i thought i was the only one! haha, well now we are the only two...
back to the topic:
what did i do today? i drove it to work like i do everyday








and it got me there and home without a hitch


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I saw my sedan's twin driving down a random street a couple of days ago. It was kinda strange...


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (billmus86)*

No, we are not the only two. I have seen more than one Fox driving around the city...only met one guy at a gas station driving a black one...and always see a Silver one parked at an apt complex (in really good shape with 15, 16 or 17" rims- not sure) off University Blvd near Goldenrod.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

i see that one all the time, its like it never moves from that spot, figured it was a fixture there- but yeah those are huge wheels
i have a silver one too
i live in waterford, work at millenia--


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (billmus86)*

They have 2 at the Junkyard near GreenWay Ford on Hwy 50...just in case you are looking for parts...before they crush them







.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: The Fox is running just fine...considering it is 21 yrs old! (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_









Mine are a little brighter then in these Iphone pictures


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I took mine for a run.
Cool air. Dry Roads. 2L of High Compression High Octane Motivation. 
Big Grin.
Hope it starts tomorrow after that much fun.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I found that someone/thing had keyed/scrtached my passenger side fender. Looks down to the metal to me.
Grrrr.


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: The Fox is running just fine...considering it is 21 yrs old! (ziddey)*

(delayed tire response):
put Wanli tires on mine, and they're not half bad. they were also the only all season 155/80R-13 tires available in my area. haha
the only problem i see i have almost no grip in the rain (not good for wa.). i had them siped too, so maybe they just need to be driven more...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: The Fox is running just fine...considering it is 21 yrs old! (foxvergnoogen)*

Its been storming here for a few weeks (40-80mph wind and tons of rain California style storm) today was kinda sunny so i washed all my cars they were covered in leaves and stuff.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: The Fox is running just fine...considering it is 21 yrs old! (Banned wagon)*

such teaser pics









took the cluster out again. swapped a better lcd for the clock. took the speedo out and replaced the cracking yellow gear before it fully cracks. put in a new tripo reset piece. put it back together using a different circuit board. find that the tripo reset piece might be on backwards. need to pull out the needle again. ended up breaking the speedo. so goddamn angry right now. just shotgunned two beers. lot more coming.































_Modified by ziddey at 11:02 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: The Fox is running just fine...considering it is 21 yrs old! (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_such teaser pics









Ha that's funny my cars has more shots of of them posted then all the other fox forum members combined. she is no tease for sure this girl is a...


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: The Fox is running just fine...considering it is 21 yrs old! (Banned wagon)*

Dug it out :


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Picked up 2 rads out of my parts foxes, superbowl is taking over the night though, so their not getting switched till tommoro at the earliest.
PS.
Lucky!
I wish we had some snow, it hasnt snowed here at all this year, havent got to go snowmobiling once! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (ianwilson)*

I looked at mine with disgust!


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

^hahah


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (billmus86)*

Shoveled 21" of snow away from it. Drove it 200 yards. Attached a tow rope to it. Then my neighbor pulled it 200 yards back to my house with his truck. Its crazy out here. In my defense, I was attempting to drive a family member to work at the hospital as she is considered essential personal. After my failed attempt the fire department picked her up and drove her to work.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oRANGEJULIUS* »_Shoveled 21" of snow away from it. Drove it 200 yards. Attached a tow rope to it. Then my neighbor pulled it 200 yards back to my house with his truck. Its crazy out here. In my defense, I was attempting to drive a family member to work at the hospital as she is considered essential personal. After my failed attempt the fire department picked her up and drove her to work.









HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA funny stuff.

My fox wagon is sold, in the since that my boss at work says as soon as he gets his tax return is is buying my car. YAY more money for my back account.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

My speedometer was making the worst sound in the world so I disconnected my speedometer cable...
I really want a new cluster and speedometer cable...


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Thats normal... mine does it when its cold lol... isn't there supposed to be some kind of lube inside the cable?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

white lithium grease works great. on my last speedo, i didn't have any noise (then again it never got cold enough) but it did bounce a bit, especially on a hard shift. some white lithium grease and it was butter


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

*lighting overhaul*

installed some foggies. with yellow h3 bulbs
i cant even begin to explain how i mounted them, so im sorry i am no help...
also rewired my headlights, the passenger side wires were frayed
go on, pour the hateraid= yes, i have hids in my fox
















it looks like i have a mustang emblem in my grille







- i swear its just from my phone


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: lighting overhaul (billmus86)*

i dig it. are those the stock 9004 us housings? probably the worst performing headlights, even when used with euro silverstars.
hell i read that ecode h4's aren't too bad to just shove hids in. if i'm not completely satisfied with 90/100's, i'll go hid too. i'm guessing 90/100's will burn out every half year.

9004 was the worst bulb ever made


_Modified by ziddey at 9:05 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah 9004, in stock housing,
and glare is everywhere, but they dont really project that far so who cares.-
im not on the road to make friends. get outta my way! haha
but they are SOO much better than reg halogens. i recommend.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (billmus86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billmus86* »_im not on the road to make friends. get outta my way! haha

Real funny when you blind some 85 year old Grandpa and he panics and runs into you head-on.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Real funny when you blind some 85 year old Grandpa and he panics and runs into you head-on. 

Or some grumpy Marine on a bad decides your annoying lights are the last straw.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: The Fox is running just fine...considering it is 21 yrs old! (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_Dug it out :










Lots more snow, no more work:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Today I confessed on VWvortex that I have not touched my wagon in over a month. Reason: it's cold as penguin bollucks outside, and I've got no garage. And I'm broke. If it warms up about 10 degrees _and_ stops snowing I'll spend most of my tax refund on getting her running again.
Yeah, the alternator is shot. Tried replacing the voltage regulator in December and it didn't do the trick. Been waiting on the IRS so I can get my replacement. Meantime I've had to defile myself by driving a hyundai. I feel dirty...


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

got home from work at about 1 am 
and started to tear out the tranny to finally do my clutch
after driving a hyundai rental for the last three weeks
i cant take it
made a good dent though
got it up ,wheels off(saw alot of leaks)
all the stuff disconnected 
starter and clutch cable off
and started to take the exhaust off but didn't have a deep socket
so i'll see her in the morning


_Modified by midnightsun at 5:17 AM 2-11-2010_


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (midnightsun)*

Took it to the claims adjuster.
2 scratches on the p-side fender.
Estimate $650 to repair.
I'm getting it done for less than half price. $300 deductible.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voxwagen88* »_Took it to the claims adjuster. 2 scratches on the p-side fender. Estimate $650 to repair.
Surprised they didn't try to total it out for that...


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (kerensky)*

got most of the front pipe off
until the very last bolt
up top right off of the mani
theres no way to get to it








i need help!!!!!!
theres a heat shield blocking it and a fuel line i think
the only way i can figure is to remove the whole air/injection assembly
to get to the heat shield
and then to the top bolt








oh yeah i cant figure how to get the airbox out


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (midnightsun)*

Well after a nice police man gave me swell fix it ticket. It put new linsence plate bulbs in. Oh and I had to go get new plates since I
didn't own a front one. Well got that all fixed at lunch. Then on my way home my speedo cable gave up the ghost. Oh well stole one out of my black wagon for now. Ordered a new cable..
I should have rode my bike to work today


----------



## s1nrgy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

waxed half the top and changed the ole' ugly stock shift boot with a black MOMO performance boot and changed out the worn out MOMO leather shift knob with a MOMO Shadow Carbon =D


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (s1nrgy)*

I became an Amsoil Dealer so I can make some side $$$$ and run the best oil on the market. I also looked at my car for about 5 min's wondering why i love it and hate it so much.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

cleanin up snowflakes a little later. i washed it on wednesday.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Whee! Got my tax return and went a lil crazy...
On the way via UPS:
Alternator and belt
Timing belt
Ignition tune up (wires,dist cap,rotor,coil,plugs,etc)
Assorted filters galore
Assorted bulbs galore
New seatbelts
Blower motor
Left side mirror
Vented rotors/pads
Big wagon drums/shoes 
TT cat-back exhaust
TT hi-flo cat
TT CNC Aluminum black Door Lock Pins (mine disintegrated)
TT T-Shirt (good for 10+ hp) 
Also got a new head unit, torque wrench and a new set of metric sockets, mine were stolen last month!










_Modified by JGWarner at 5:53 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Nice. I got my taxes and tried to buy like 3 cars and then the dealerships screw me each time. So I'm just saving saving saving lol. torque wrenches are definitely great to have.


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (midnightsun)*

I GOT IT!!!!!!
4 in the morning after work
i own that bolt!!!!!!!!
...until i gotta put it back in








p.s. can anyone tell me is i can use new bolts from the hardware sore fot the downpipe???


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (midnightsun)*

It has bolts instead of studs and nuts? usually the dealer will keep stuff like that in stock or you can take one of the old ones and get the same threads I guess...


----------



## Foxarchist (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re:*

I did this on the way to work.


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Foxarchist)*

Went to the Junkyard and Pulled a 5spd to replace my 4spd trans for my Fox project. Got some interior pcs and A box of roll pins and a set of punches to swap distributor gears!


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

yesterday i went to my dealer to check for a new trunk seal before i sell my liver to import a $15 part from brazil. after i got a good laugh, i asked about a new tailight and a fender. i might be the pioneer of vw parts standup.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: What did you do to your Fox today? (DubbinChris)*

I opened the hood to hear a suspicious engine knock...







, it appears the Fox engine may give up some time soon...lacking power lately, and the knock is much louder as the days go by, definitely coming from inside the engine...







...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Ordered my triple gauges from 42DD. Oil pressure, Water temp and Voltmeter. VDO Cockpit internationals and all required senders, wiring, bulbs, etc. I'll be making the mounting plate myself, since the slot in the console of a Fox I is larger than standard DIN.
Gauges give me real information! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Death to idiot bulbs! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

finally put the front neuspeed springs and kyb struts I bought from magicninja last summer (thanks again). new ball joints and tie rod ends. should have invested in wheel bearings too. oops.
took it to get an alignment afterwards (gotta love firestone lifetime alignment)
don't like the end results:
camber -0.5 / -1.1 (range -0.8 to -0.2)
caster 0.2 / -0.6 (range 1.4 to 2.1)
toe -0.13 / -0.04 (range -0.17 to 0.00)
they chose fox wagon for the alignment specs even though i have a sedan. looking at the bentley, it looks like the only difference is sedan calls for ever so slightly more caster.
looks like i'll be loosening the ball joint from the control arm to fix the right camber.
what can I do about caster??? Hit a bump and it's a real fight to keep it from making a sharp turn on its own.
toe, i might go back and have them put the left closer to 0.
not much can be done about the rear on these cars right?
camber -1.2 / -2.0 (range -2.0 to -1.0)
toe 0.23 / 0.39 (range 0.08 to 0.30)
edit: oh yeah, i'm fed up with the dynomax too. anyone have any recommendations for a cheap replacement? i suppose i'd sacrifice a little flow if need be. big mufflers are cool as long as the in and out are the same.
dynomax was semi quiet for the first day years ago. then it got loud. then today, it got louder yet. sounds the same with minute throttle, but get on it and it's pretty much identical to a fart cannon

_Modified by ziddey at 9:05 PM 2-15-2010_










_Modified by ziddey at 9:15 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ziddey)*

this is from my white 4door after coil over install 








I did a set of dial shims in the rear it sorted it all out 


_Modified by Banned wagon at 6:07 PM 2-15-2010_


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

wondered...has anyone put widened steelies/ any old school looking wheels with a nice lip like people puyt on their mk1 jettas, on their fox?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (ianwilson)*

Ok, I've got a problem. I noticed some nasty clanking when going over bumps on the side I installed today. On the good side, I can take a 22mm offset wrench and turn the top nut in either direction just fine (turns the strut). But on the side I installed today, I can't. It seems like the strut is getting bound to the spring. If I really push it, it'll clank but still not turn over. Going to lift the wheel off and see if it'll pop free, but getting a little worried.
Also, how come the tie rods are connected to the bottom of the arms and not the top? Seems like it'd be a straighter run if it went to the top.
And how important are the dust boots on the struts? Mine are ripped apart and just getting caught everywhere. I'm thinking of just cutting them off?
Forgive me, this is the most work I've ever done carwise so far.
Cheers
Pretty pissed about the caster at the moment. Anything I can do about that?
And I'm getting groaning from the driver's front suspension. Always have. Always had on my old fox too. Swapped magicninja's strut assembly, along with the top rubber piece. Same deal. Not seated right on the strut tower? I'd imagine that'd cause the caster problem as well.


_Modified by ziddey at 2:01 AM 2-16-2010_


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Cursed it when it died in traffic in a snowstorm. Finally got it restarted, made it to work, and it died there. Had it towed home; it's in the garage right now for some heat therapy to see if it's water in the fuel, and on the charger since I cranked on it for so long.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (ianwilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ianwilson* »_wondered...has anyone put widened steelies/ any old school looking wheels with a nice lip like people puyt on their mk1 jettas, on their fox?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Found that the spring was off to the side causing the clanking. Knocked in back into place and it seems to be ok for now. Driver's caster is definitely barely positive, and pass caster is definitely negative. Any way to fix this?
And here's a scan of the alignment pretty much when I just got the car with stock suspension (swapped assemblies since I don't have a spring compressor to swap everything out)


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (ziddey)*

If your castor is out, that typically means something is not straight in the front end. More cars do not have a castor adjustment.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (efritsch)*

I got to fix some things on my recently acquired Fox. I had to replace my V belt because the hole in the alternator for the tension bolt was stripped, causing the belt to come loose and break.. While I was fixing that, I noticed the water pump was leaking. I replaced that, and performed a thorough coolant flush. I also replaced a broken tail light, installed a dome light with swivel map light, installed some Silverstar Ultra's, and installed a cone filter. My exhaust is going to be made tonight. Video to come.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...6.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...0.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...1.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...2.jpg

And my temporary gauge lights until I figure that out:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...7.jpg



_Modified by Edcon91 II at 9:51 AM 2-17-2010_


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I washed it, cleaned the engine and installed these.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_









is there more pics of this?
im very interested in this idea!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Drove my silver wagon to work for the first time ever








People at work were really confused..


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

My God bannedwagon, that thing is so sick,
i have many pictures of it i keep swapping back and forth from as my desktop.
I hope one day, and after a few dollars, (







) my fox will look as mouth dropping as that
Are those just regular snowflakes like everyone has?
Why do yours look so much more epic?


_Modified by ianwilson at 6:45 PM 2-17-2010_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

they are 15"x8" RML snowflakes


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

Am I the only one wondering how that thing drives in anything other than a straight line without those front wheels rubbing???
Banned sets the standard once again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Am I the only one wondering how that thing drives in anything other than a straight line without those front wheels rubbing???


yes you are the only one..


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

STOP POSTING PICTURES OF YOUR CAR BANNED!
It makes me feel, insignificant, at best!








its amazing, and whenever i see it i cant help but post again!
And those RML's are nice.
I wish i could put a lip on the snowflakes i have..
then i wouldnt bother getting an upgrade in wheels!


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (ianwilson)*

I finished my exhaust last night. The welds aren't pretty, but it does what it has to. It cost me about $45 total. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Et5v7-NXsyA
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...2.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...t.jpg


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (ianwilson)*

ian you got a little somethin on ur nose















and i second the driving straight thing. im not sure how you drive it at all. the pothole duty would cause a rim sized ulcer... but it looks pretty sick so i vote keep doing whatever you do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (foxvergnoogen)*

Air Suspension


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

no, no, i understand that urs is air ride. but when you drive at a normal level, you of all people certainly wouldnt drive at stock level? and those snowflakes are like $1000 after all is said and done. im just saying that if ur cruisin in the poverty mobile that you probably want to preserve those rims too


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (foxvergnoogen)*

did a timing belt for the first time. was postponing since i really need to do the crankshaft seal as well (losing 2-3qts per oil change), but figured it may no longer be noninterference with the 268*.
was hoping to do the seals, but ran out of daylight, so i put it back together. had a bear of a time getting everything lined up. Each time it looked good, when I did up the tensioner, it'd go out of spec. Found that the original timing was somehow way off, despite the car driving fine (cam to crank. who cares about intermediate, although for the sake of doing it right, i got that lined too). ign timing fell to 8*atdc from 10*btdc. now set to 12*btdc.
all coming apart again next time the weather's good to do the seals.
Been running without a cluster for the past two weeks. Battery is about dead. I need to jump the blue wire post on the alternator to ground right?


----------



## broken041 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Do now know about going straight to ground. I put a bulb in between before I went to ground.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (foxvergnoogen)*

$1000 is a good price for custom wheels. I know this is a hard concept to some there are a few fox owners that drive them cuz they like them, not to do to some economic hardship or limitations. I worry more about the momo quasars on my black wagon then the snowflakes they are replaceable. Poverty is so true for me right now i just bought a new boat..


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Most Fox owners are different breed from other VW owners. The price of the RML Snowflakes is quite good, considering A LOT of VW enthusiasts spend close to $2000 just for wheels when they go with BBS...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Definitely agreed. The RMLs had an awesome introductory price. If I were a bigger fan of snowflakes I'd have scrounged up the money for a set. They look great, just not my style.
I kind of straddle the 'poverty' issue - I like my Foxes, and probably would still have them even if I were a millionaire. My sedan was the first car I ever bought brand new. I could probably find a way to afford a newer car, but I'm just too darned cheap!








And to whoever mentioned 'pothole duty', remember Banned is in California. They don't have potholes out there. The only time the roads fail is when the hillside runs away...


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

*checked my timing belt.
*painted my steelies again - black this time
*painted my VW emblem in the grille to match
*reattached my door bump strips
*used roughly a gallon of brake fluid to top off the reservoir
*broke my seat belt - today so i would have a project for another day








-- actually it did it by itself - went to unbuckle it and BWANG! now its stuck with about a foot of belt out, and wont go either way- and its the shoulder belt too. i guess vw planned for this to happen by giving you a separate lap belt :-/ jk .. but now the light is on. 
maybe i can just use the passenger side?!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (billmus86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billmus86* »_
*broke my seat belt - today so i would have a project for another day








-- actually it did it by itself - went to unbuckle it and BWANG! now its stuck with about a foot of belt out, and wont go either way- and its the shoulder belt too. i guess vw planned for this to happen by giving you a separate lap belt :-/ jk .. but now the light is on. 
maybe i can just use the passenger side?!


It's a real bitch to get at the seat belt and when it happens now I usually end up yanking the entire seat off. You may be able to repair it. You're going to find that a coin has fallen out of your right pocket and found itself in the spool of belt.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

yeah i had a free quarter in the pass one, that was bent..
works fine now-


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Still too cold to do anything outside, so I started assembling the triple VDO gauge panel setup. I ended up cutting the cubby box and epoxied a home built panel to the front, with surprisingly good results! A removable panel that clips right in like the non- DIN sized cubby box. Will post pics when it's together.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

For the Fox 1 cubby you need something slighly bigger then the standered DIN size ($16 din panel)








for the lower panel I cut and sanded the MK1 cabby center console till it fit in the opening. or you can just get a FoxII center console(only seen in gray but you can paint it )


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Got it running. Apparently it was bad gas after all, because a lot of heat and some starting fluid got it going, and now it's fine.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_Got it running. Apparently it was bad gas after all, because a lot of heat and some starting fluid got it going, and now it's fine.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



I love an easy fix! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

finished my clutch swap!...yay!
uh messed up my starter...booo
got it all done in time to get to work tonight
drove about four blocks and realized i only finger tightened my lugs on both front wheels
turned around and got it all done in time to be 20 minutes late to work


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Sorry banned, not everyone has a Mk I sitting around!
Here's what I came up with, looks pretty stock, IMO. I imitated the texture of the console by dabbing the black paint with a scrap of leather.
Before sanding to shape or painting.








Painted and installed.









Them VDO's sure are purdy. Green LED side lit too! Now to get em wired up!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Technically it was yesterday, but
Finally paid off the rest of Four Eyes, and got my Bentley, now we may actually understand what the HELL is going on undeer the hood..
CRAZY GERMANS AND THEIR INGENUITY!
EDIT:
Forgot to ask.
Does anyone have dasher turn signals theyd like to sell me?
Or know where i could find some?
I dont want to cut my dasher grille to fit my fox turn signals if it means losing the structural stength of the grille


_Modified by ianwilson at 6:45 AM 2-21-2010_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Sorry banned, not everyone has a Mk I sitting around!

no need to apologize







(i didn't have a Cabby laying around but the pick and pull did) 
looks good! gauges are addictive.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Fixed my hood latch spring.








Used a washer to replace the broken plastic piece. Used some zip ties to compress the spring for re-install. 
Seems to be working perfect. The hood definitely feels much more secure with the spring back in place.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (mr.ramsey)*

Whoa whoa... doesn't everyone has an mk1, a mk3, two mk4s and a mk5 in their driveway? Oh and the stupid new beetle








EDIT: oh and the fox http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Brightgolf at 7:29 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

I ran rca's and a remote wire for my system that I'm installing. I also installed some Infinity Kappa's in the rear. I'm hoping to finish the install tomorrow. 
Some pictures of the goodies:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...4.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...6.jpg
http://good-times.webshots.com...lgEIe
I also got a video clip of my exhaust while driving the car. Its not the best, but not bad for driving with one arm out the window while shifting through the gears. You can at least hear it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa1Rh3qlG64


----------



## yellowjet (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Edcon91 II)*

Repalced the alternator belt.
Removed turn signals from front bumper and installed driving lights.
Modified corner markers to be park/turns.
Washed my baby and gave her a quik wax.
Cleaned the windows and interior.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (yellowjet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowjet* »_Repalced the alternator belt.
Removed turn signals from front bumper and installed driving lights.
Modified corner markers to be park/turns.
Washed my baby and gave her a quik wax.
Cleaned the windows and interior.









What driving lights did you go with ?


----------



## broken041 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (mr.ramsey)*

Have a pic of your creation? My hood spring has fallen off due to my plastic being broken.


----------



## yellowjet (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
What driving lights did you go with ?

Pilot ones. rectangle clears with led city lights. They were the closest to the opening size that i could find. Spent lots of time looking a different catalogues with a buddy of mine at the accessory place. 
















I havent decided if its worth the trouble to make bezels to close the gaps or not. 
_Modified by yellowjet at 12:45 PM 2-22-2010_


_Modified by yellowjet at 12:58 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

For the record banned, I wasn't trying to come across as indignant, just a smart-ass. I love you, man.
I am not making this up. 
I was cleaning the fox wagon today and a kid in a sparkly new GTI with chrome 18s rolled up, got out of the car, and the following conversation ensued... 
Kid: "Dude, nice rabbit!"
Me: "It's not a rabbit, it's a fox..."
Kid: "Dude, that's f***in' awesome, I love Mark eyes!"
Me: "Well, lemme show you under the hood..."
Kid: "Dude, what engine is that?"
Me: "It's a 1.8, nothin fancy. It's just turned sideways from yours. Longitudinal."
Kid: "Dude that's the f***in' weirdest thing I ever saw!"
Me: "It's the same as the old dashers and quantums..."
Kid: "Dude, what are those?"
Me: " ...What??"
When he saw I had no amps, subs or rims, he quickly lost interest.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *broken041* »_Have a pic of your creation? My hood spring has fallen off due to my plastic being broken. 


Will take one tomorrow for you. But basically I just took it apart to get the remaining plastic off and used a medium sized washer in place of the plastic.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

installed some brighter tail lights passenger side tail turned off when i hit the brakes to avoid hitting a rabbit (failed) as a snohomish county deputy drove past. bulb housing was corroded. then as i drove home from dropping my son off this evening realized that my headlights don't work unless i hold the high beam switch


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Kid: "Dude, that's f***in' awesome, I love Mark eyes!"
Mark eyes.
Words cannot express.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (broken041)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broken041* »_Have a pic of your creation? My hood spring has fallen off due to my plastic being broken. 

Here you go:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (yellowjet)*

That fit is pretty good for not having to trim anything 








the lights you got ?
http://www.pilotautomotive.com...=1060








they are 
5"/127mm x 1 7/8"/47.6mm









The Fox bumper light openings are 5.905"/150mm x 2.165"/55mm








I had some Catz MSR's installed in my old wagon the fit was just ok
5.19"/131.8mm x 3.14"/79.75mm
















I have a set of  Hella FF75 s that are going in my daily driver soon should be a good fit 



















_Modified by Banned wagon at 3:53 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (mr.ramsey)*

Where CAN I get new bolts for the manifold, mine are rusted beyond recognition and have loosen up, allowing a massive escape of compression...


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_Where CAN I get new bolts for the manifold, mine are rusted beyond recognition and have loosen up, allowing a massive escape of compression...

Bolts? You mean studs? They should be steel studs, with steel washers and copper nuts IIRC.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (the brit)*

Brit, you are right...thanks for the correction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*

Bought a couple yards of tweed and began to re do my interior:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

oRANGEJULIUS that looks awesome! Makes me want to rip out my door cards! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowjet (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_That fit is pretty good for not having to trim anything 








the lights you got ?



MIne are pilot P/N Pl-1058m. I am pretty happy with how they fit.

_Modified by yellowjet at 11:19 PM 2-22-2010_


_Modified by yellowjet at 11:23 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Was it necessary to remove the bumper to install those?


----------



## yellowjet (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_Was it necessary to remove the bumper to install those?

Yes, you have to remove the bumper to take out the turn signal housings. They bolt to the back side of the bumper. Then i Mig welded nuts to the rebar for spacers and a means of attachment. Then just mounted the lights using machine screws. Took about an hour and a half.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_oRANGEJULIUS that looks awesome! Makes me want to rip out my door cards! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

I was going to take my son to Bake Oven Knob, but couldn't make it up the mountain. I ended up getting stuck trying to turn around. There just so happened to be two cargo vans full of high school kids up there on a field trip. After they got one of their vans unstuck, they all came over and picked up the back of my car and put it back on the road.
Oh, and I discovered my fuel tank has a leak. Looks like another junkyard trip this weekend.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...7.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...2.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...4.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...6.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...7.jpg
And was behind this on the way home:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...3.jpg


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Edcon91 II)*

you need to get the parts for the rear tethers and move that car seat to the center stat! My Daughter is not allowed in my fox's at all.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_My Daughter is not allowed in my fox's at all.

Dito here, I'm not letting my son in the fox til he's old enough to sit in the front seat. Only lap belts in the rear (and no plan to upgrade). He's only 17 months, so I may not even have the car anymore by then!


----------



## broken041 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (mr.ramsey)*

Gotcha. I need to do that as well. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_
Dito here, I'm not letting my son in the fox til he's old enough to sit in the front seat. Only lap belts in the rear (and no plan to upgrade). He's only 17 months, so I may not even have the car anymore by then!

Just out of curiosity, do you guys not trust your car mechanically, or are you worries it won't be safe in an accident?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Got a bit of a bath. 








With top tether, 3 point belts and headrests in the rear, it seems child friendly.
Was tempted to try and fit a low tether but the kid out grew the car seat before I got it done.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*

Safe? I won't even let anyone else in that car with me. If it hit or got hit by anything it would be a blood bath inside.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brightgolf* »_Safe? I won't even let anyone else in that car with me. If it hit or got hit by anything it would be a blood bath inside.









What do you base this on? Were you in a blood bath accident in a Fox? If you felt that unsafe in a Fox, why would you own one? 
I was in an accident when I was 17 in a 4 door Fox. I went around a turn on a wet road too fast, and slid off the road. The right rear corner went *through* a stone wall, then I went down an embankment on the other side of the road and hit some trees. I was able to drive the car home. No mechanical damage. I had to bang the corner out a little to mount a new tail light, but that was it. There were 5 people in the car including me. Not a single scratch on anyone.
So, with that said, I feel safe in my Fox, and I don't feel my child is in any more danger driving in my Fox, than he would be in another car. I've seen some pretty minor accidents in newer "safer" vehicles, that took on a lot more damage than my Fox would have in a similar accident.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (Edcon91 II)*

Wow, "safe" is a loaded term, it seems.
I just meant that I don't intend to upgrade my rear belts, and I don't think lap belts alone are safe in a head on collision, in ANY car.
As for safety, I don't depend on my car for that- I drive safely and stay aware of how people are driving around me. Seatbelts, airbags and crumple zones only imply safety. It's an illusion.
And as you see, I'm a newish parent, so I'm overly protective anyway.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

The main Safety thing i worry about it side impact. i have experienced just how this car deals with front and rear impact.

















































stopped at a stop light . i don't care how safe you drive this can happen


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Ouch!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Still makes me sad to see those pics.








Well, I swapped an axle tonight - I'd been getting lots of popping and grinding noise, and while it drove OK at first, by the end of my daily commute I was getting a pretty bad shimmy. Scary bad.








So, here's the damage...








Looked pretty obvious that this was the culprit, eh?
Anyone ever seen one of these? The other axles I've done didn't have them...








Oh, good, I don't have to save the old bolts!








Errrr, what's wrong with this picture? 








So what'd I do with the old bolts?
Finished job...








Went pretty smooth. This was the driver's side so I was able to change it without bothering the ball joint at all. My frustrating moment - I leave the zip ties in place to hold the inner CV together until I get it in place and start a couple of bolts, then clip the ties and pull them out. Well, the last zip tie broke off inside the CV joint! D'oh! Had to take the whole thing loose again and lost some grease.








Oh, and remember how sure I was that this was the problem? Drove down to 7-11 to test it, and sure enough, it's still making a racket.





















We'll have to see what happens tomorrow, maybe the bad shimmy was coming from the side I replaced (I hope...)


_Modified by kerensky at 7:56 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeouch. Those pics make me sick, but I can't look away, it's like, like, a car wreck or something...








I picked up a bit of unobtainium today, a factory fox foglight switch, NIB. Now I can rig up my fogs properly.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (JGWarner)*



J
I picked up a bit of unobtainium today said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif[/IMG]


Guilty admission i have more them my share of the factory switches NIB's in my storage and no they are not for sale
Also all the wiring info is still in the FAQ's


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Is there anything in the FAQ's about making the parking lights into blinkers? I looked but couldn't find anything about it.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_ Also all the wiring info is still in the FAQ's 
I remember looking thru that a couple of times, but don't recall seeing if there's a wiring connector available to plug into the back of the switch like the stock harness. I wonder if a regular headlight switch connector would work, just replace the contacts inside with ones to match the blades on the switch?
Oh, update on the CVs - drove to work today and, while there's still some nice crunchy clicking and popping coming from the other shaft, at least that scary shimmy seems to be gone. Yay!
You know, I found myself wondering on the way in, when you buy a full half-shaft like that, the outer CV joint is pre-greased and sealed, right? There certainly was no obvious way to put any grease in the outer joint, while the inner joint was very obvious...


_Modified by kerensky at 6:19 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*

I am happy to report that found the studs, washers and nuts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif- all under $20 locally. I thought it would be an hour project to change the intake and exhaust gaskets, but took me 8 HOURS







!. When you are dealing with rust, it gets complicated. Now all 81 ponies are running smooth, and can hear the melodic noise of my valves again...ahhh...long live the Fox when it behaves.


_Modified by VWFOX407 at 10:04 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: banned wagon*

At least you're keeping 'em safe, I guess.








We all hoard stuff, I've got 4 too many spare rims and a a spare tach cluster.
I suppose you've also got several spare TT downpipes as well? Don't let those out of your sight, whatever you do.








Heck, I even know someone selling Dasher DPs I haven't shared with the boards... I feel terrible about that. You'll find em on ebay. Maybe it's common knowledge, i dunno.

_Modified by JGWarner at 6:36 PM 2-24-2010_


_Modified by JGWarner at 6:39 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## yellowjet (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_Is there anything in the FAQ's about making the parking lights into blinkers? I looked but couldn't find anything about it.

I dont know.I had an extra set of city lights laying around. So it was as easy as drilling a extra hole in the back of the housing on the parking lights, installing a grommet and the city light. Then i cut off the stock plug of the turn signal and connected the wires to the city lights and pluged them into the harness. 
Oh yeah. And i had a new set of snow tires installed










_Modified by yellowjet at 12:45 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (yellowjet)*

deleted the idle boost valves. routed the crankcase vent directly to the airbox. 
looks a lot simpler now.
kept the aux air regulator as always.

I've got a problem with the starter. After it's been sitting a while, when you go to crank it, it'll go maybe a quarter to a half of a turn and then stall out / get bogged down. Holding the key, after another second, it'll start cranking again and then fire right up. The starter's been replaced not long before I got the car. I do have a real nasty front main seal leak that's probably soaking the starter in oil. That it? After the initial lockup, I could turn the car off and recrank beautifully over and over again. It's just the initial cranking after the car's been sitting a little while.
I checked the ground from the battery to the tranny and it's a little beat up but still making good contact everywhere.
Will have to check the positive cables to the starter itself sometime.
I'm not sure when it started happening, but I did change the motor mounts around when it happened. Maybe I yanked some wires loose.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

*my fogs*

heres my setup-- they were 20 balloons from circus-mart..
put some yellow bulbs in and good to go..
i used the screws that are already inside the area,
there are two on the left and right- that point back
and the one on that points up --
the light is like 1/2 inch shorter than the two main screws, so i used one of those (the inner) and the other screw thats in the back.
i just bent the bracket piece that it came with to screw onto the up bolt, and then screwed a screw right in from the front, the gap is small enough that you cant see the screw, and the other one has a wing nut on it so you cant get them off unless you are like me and have girly hands that can reach all the way up to that bolt.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: my fogs (billmus86)*

I cleaned like 2 feet of snow off of it. And then looked at it repeated from my desk at work.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: banned wagon (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_
I suppose you've also got several spare TT downpipes as well? 

Yep i do, and a few dual exhaust mani's


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I wish they had a smiley for jealous...
I got into Foxes too late to swoop up any really neat stuff. The NOS splash guards were about the best thing I've found...


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

This guy came into my work a few days ago with an 87 coupe. I was like where the hell have you been hiding? He lives like a mile down the street from my work and I've never seen him before. All I see if the rot bucket white coupe that this old guy drives around with chrome hubcaps.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

Dude, way to claim post number 666!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*

voxwagen88, niiiiiice

karmakanix told me last summer my shoes were completely done. so i got drums, shoes, hardware, bearings. pulled the drum today and see that the shoes are only maybe 20-25% worn. &^%^&$##$#$%
hardware looks good too. but for what it's worth, it seems like they're backing out too much sometimes. i'll hit the pedal and it'll sink all the way. a few pumps and it's back to normal, and it'll stay that way for a bit. but every so often, it'll sink again.
i read in the bentley that the ebrake cable never needs adjusting unless it's replaced. wonder if it's a spring problem or what. last fox I had, I had to adjust the ebrake cable every few months.
stole a cotter pin from a bearing kit. just to make sure, the axle nut isn't even supposed to be finger tight?
in it's current state, 2 clicks of the ebrake does nothing. 4 clicks and there's a little drag. 5 clicks, a bit more drag. 6 clicks, it's about locked up. so i'll be driving around with the ebrake on the 3rd click for now.
about to go get some dot4 and use the motive bleeder


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Check those wheel cylinders. Mine were both beat. and so were both of my wheel bearings. pretty easy job. I'd just replace it all anyway


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brightgolf* »_Check those wheel cylinders. Mine were both beat. and so were both of my wheel bearings. pretty easy job. I'd just replace it all anyway
Yeah, I bought everything to replace everything, but it looks like someone beat me to it. There was some brake dust, but absolutely no leaking. So I just closed it back up and used a cotter pin from my wheel bearing kit.
Pressure bled the system with a quart of dot4. Got some nice chunks out of the rear lines. Bled till it came out clear and then bled some more.
Brakes feel same as always. Guess that's just the way the fox is. Kind of disappointing, but kind of expected. Pass front brakes are stinking up real bad now, which I'm pleased about. Driver's side bed in in a hundred miles or so. Pass side still had the factory machining on the rotor after 1000 miles. Hopefully, it'll bed soon.
There was no air in the system at all.
Going to take it through the twisties tomorrow and see how I feel about the brakes then. Brake fade was real fierce before.

Starter's been getting worse


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (ziddey)*

damn you google!!







double fail post!










_Modified by lilgreydentwagen at 6:17 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (ziddey)*

wrung out the 8v on seattle hill rd. i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif corners!
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl...&z=17
if your ever in the area and want to test the limits of your car you will find them there










_Modified by lilgreydentwagen at 6:16 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (lilgreydentwagen)*

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=...&z=15
i love going to harbor freight








lots of fuzz though. and lots of slow drivers too. pretty dangerous too if something went wrong.
i have my fun on an onramp when coming back from the picknpull. almost landed myself in a ditch plenty of times. suprise oversteer, overcompensation, oversteer in the other direction, back and forth. really the only "safe" place i've found.
really need to hit the track sometime


_Modified by ziddey at 9:28 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (ziddey)*

There's a tight and twisty little divded two mile road through an industrial park in town- after dark it's dead and miles from houses, cops, etc. Perfect asphalt, even lit at night. It's basically a wet dream with curbs... 
One time I hit that with my first car, an 84 Jaguar XJ6 Series 3 (4.2L straight six) and took a curve at over 90mph, thought I was going to end up folded into 2 tons of british steel, but she ground 'round that corner on bald pirelli's like a le mans contender!







If I could afford it, I'd buy that car back in a second.
Ah, good times. I still take the fox there every weekend, just for shiggles. I'm a more responsible (read: chicken) driver these days. I'm waiting to hit a newly installed speedbump at 60mph...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Well, I swapped an axle tonight - I'd been getting lots of popping and grinding noise, and while it drove OK at first, by the end of my daily commute I was getting a pretty bad shimmy. Scary bad.








Drove down to 7-11 to test it, and sure enough, it's still making a racket.





















We'll have to see what happens tomorrow, maybe the bad shimmy was coming from the side I replaced (I hope...)
It certainly did OK on the way to work yesterday. But the way home was a different story.







It was binding up so bad that by the time I got within 10 miles of home it was trying to jerk the steering wheel out of my hand. Soooo, I stayed home from work today *kaff kaff* and swapped out the passenger side halfshaft. MUCH better now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Managed to do this one in about 2.5 hours, even having to disconnect the ball joint and put that all back together.


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

keeping the fox routes going
what i did to the fox sunday:
http://www.google.com/maps?f=d...&z=12
55mph (posted lol) almost the whole way, and if you continue to i5 via 507 (bucoda), the interstate back to olympia in 70+. and no fuzz anywhere. downside: freakish numbers of deer


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (foxvergnoogen)*

I got some pictures of my Scirocco and Fox together. I will be parting with the Scirocco tomorrow.








http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...0.jpg


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (Edcon91 II)*

Dug it half way out:


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

posted the fox on cl (because i want that dasher in pdx) before i left for school. $1750 for the car, 2300 with the parts. now have 3 texts, 3 calls, and 4 emails. 
question for the masses because im a poor decision maker: do i____? 1. raise the price 2. dont sell it, its a hott commodity, 3. sell it to first person to show up with cash 4. (insert).
i really like this car and the people here. i wish i could make it into a wagon


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (foxvergnoogen)*

Why would you raise the price... if anything 1700 is too much. I put 700 bucks into mine... drove it a month. And then I just let it sit at my work. And I'm selling it for $700 and its a 93? And thats with a new stereo and speakers and all four snow tires and the bentley. It is a nice car but not worth a whole lot to me in the grand scheme of things. I got someone coming who wants to just trailer it away tomorrow. Good luck with the sale. The main question I got from people was about gas mileage... big thing on peoples minds with gas so low... If someone shows up with cash write them up a bill of sale that says as is for parts or restoration. And let it go baby!!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

Oh and for the love of god!! That is a lot of snow... Looks like you worked your *SS off on that one. And I thought it was bad shoveling out all the cars in my driveway with only a foot and a half of snow. Looks clean tho


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (foxvergnoogen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxvergnoogen* »_i wish i could make it into a wagon









I think you know the answer: sell it and buy a wagon! I never regret going to the three door side...
No snow in central CT, even though they've got the masses on high alert for days. I did this today:








Guess which part is the new one! I really gotta paint that timing belt cover... eesh.


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brightgolf* »_Why would you raise the price

the vw mechanic i bought it from sold it for $1400. i did research, but not price research and i got a little ripped off. then i put $$$ into it, and this is a nice car. i didnt buy a methhead fox or a hauler. this is the real deal, bro. i think im just going to keep it anyway, when i find a guy with a wagon who wants a 2door, its meant to be.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

I think I need to do the alternator too. Was letting the car idle today and it just died. Then the battery was dead. I don't think its putting out enough juice anymore or it could just be the battery. 
How much was the alternator and where'd you get it?


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (foxvergnoogen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxvergnoogen* »_posted the fox on cl (because i want that dasher in pdx) before i left for school. $1750 for the car, 2300 with the parts. now have 3 texts, 3 calls, and 4 emails. 
question for the masses because im a poor decision maker: do i____? 1. raise the price 2. dont sell it, its a hott commodity, 3. sell it to first person to show up with cash 4. (insert).
i really like this car and the people here. i wish i could make it into a wagon









Thats definitely a fine example of a Fox you got there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would keep it.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_I think I need to do the alternator too. Was letting the car idle today and it just died. Then the battery was dead. I don't think its putting out enough juice anymore or it could just be the battery. 
How much was the alternator and where'd you get it?
autozone has a 90a for 80. $20 core
gap has a 90a for 105. there's a $50 core though, which is a pain since you have to ship your old one back to them. they are in ny though, so ship would be quick. means you have to pay ship and tax though.
autohaus has the 90a for 105-115. no tax and free ship, but it'd come from az via ups ground


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (ziddey)*

















ugly welds on the manifold, but as long as it doesn't leak.
looks like the guy used some sealant for the wastegate. i might have to flip it around. i'm guessing paper gaskets are a nono








haven't played too much with the turbo yet. it's filled with packing peanuts ^%$#%. shaking it, it sounds like there's something loose inside. i swear to god

i'll be one happy guy if i can somehow keep the ac compressor and not have to cut the subframe


_Modified by ziddey at 8:54 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (mr.ramsey)*

Got my 'nator from AutohausAZ. Genuine Bosch remanufactured. It comes with a warranty, and even roadside assistance if it craps out. Hard to beat for OEM stuff and shipping was less than a week, and FREE on any order over $50! Love autohausAZ! 
I hate autozone. this week it took them two days to charge a battery for me, a service they say only takes an hour. Every time I came to pick it up they had forgotten to put it on the charger- I wasted four trips!








I got a bunch of other parts from autohausAZ at the same time, which will slowly be trickling into the car... Between autohausAZ, 1stVWparts and vw parts place, my fox gets everything she needs. 42DD and Blackforest has the stuff she wants...!











_Modified by JGWarner at 10:20 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks....I've been happy with all my orders with Autohaus too.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I fixed that irritating sound my brakes were making... by finally wiring up my stereo! The speakers sound like 20+ year old paper cones. which sounds alot like crap on a stick. They're next.
But you gotta love a Foxer fix! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I drove the beast 350 miles round trip and realized the Fox really likes going 80mph. It felt like butter at that speed and a lot rougher below 75.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doppelfaust* »_It felt like butter at that speed

That's because things started melting.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

My Fox is running better than ever before, and I love riding it @70-90 mph on the highway constantly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif,


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Everything was still intact when I got home so it must have solidified on the way back.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_70-90 mph on the highway

Speeding tickets or it didn't happen.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (JGWarner)*









Got the little clips to fill the gaps in the South American grill installed.
They survived their first hwy speed test.
Thanks John!


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_My Fox is running better than ever before, and I love riding it @70-90 mph on the highway constantly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif,









Same here! Only my speedo says between 90 and 110








Oh and I dug out a good parking spot for the Fox!







Thought about making an igloo garage.


















_Modified by mr.ramsey at 4:18 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (mr.ramsey)*

here's my old freak out drive (great stress relief)
http://www.google.com/maps?f=d...&z=13
i used to do this trip in about 25 minutes








awesome drive
edit: ignore the small bridge between arlington heights rd and hwy 530

_Modified by lilgreydentwagen at 2:44 PM 2-28-2010_


_Modified by lilgreydentwagen at 2:46 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (lilgreydentwagen)*

found a QTD at a junkyard today


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (ziddey)*

I bought this, and looked at the fox, then at this, then back at the fox again... then I pushed it into the corner of the driveway.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

No shame in that. I would have pushed the audi to the corner too.
Oh, wait, that's not what you meant....


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Bought an Engine Hoist to finish my Swap!!!!!!


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (ziddey)*

realllllly?!?!!?
please share the love my friend.......
exactly which yard???


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (midnightsun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midnightsun* »_realllllly?!?!!?
please share the love my friend.......
exactly which yard???
up in sacramento. going with a friend tomorrow morning to pull it hopefully. real excited








if time permits, i'm wanting to stop by fairfield to pick some stuff up. there's a quantum there as well. will see what it is.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Finally brought my poor dead sedan home from my friend's garage tonite. Nothing like driving 25 miles in the dark towing a Fox on a tow strap.







Glad to have Sly home tho.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (mr.ramsey)*

Love the rims, What size are they? Name, and which car had them? Bolt right on?


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

My speedometer does not work, he clocked me at 85mph and I know for experience that the Fox still had a few more ponies that had not been unleashed...In fact had reduced my speed a notch
because of passing everybody with easy on the highway at 7:30am, and suddenly it was too late.
It's hard not to tell even without radar, the sit on a zippy position- very low on the rear and front 
tires kinda of hungry for pavement position-awkward...


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_Love the rims, What size are they? Name, and which car had them? Bolt right on?


14" VW Teardrops. 4x100 bolt right up.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

I did this today: Put this POS where it belongs... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








Put this where it should have been months ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








and... Stickerz! OMGLoLz! 10+ BHPz!
















What a difference, the Fox can BREATHE! I need to put in that dasher mani asap. Why did I never do this on the 93?! I can see how this gets addictive...


_Modified by JGWarner at 1:41 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

pulled the 9q today. on the way to the pnp, i hit a rock on the highway. when i got out of the junkyard, there was a huge crack going across my windshield








put the tranny in the trunk and went to get food. fortune cookie told me, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"








going to try to salvage the 5sp linkage from my old psa fox. then, i'll try and fix 3rd gear on the psa somehow and see to selling it maybe


_Modified by ziddey at 1:32 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (ziddey)*

how was the pnp ziddey?
any mani solutions for me?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (midnightsun)*

I didn't get a chance to check fairfield again. Will get there this week and let you know. PNP's website shows car inventory, pricing, and promotions now.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

How do you like the TT exhaust? My fiancee offered to buy one for me but I am trying to decide if its worth possibly throwing our budget off...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Well, don't expect a huge boost in power but I think it makes the Fox feel like a new car. It also lays the foundation for future upgrades.
I needed an exhaust anyway and it's actually cheaper than a stock setup, especially if you do the labor yourself. I had one shop quote me $1200 to put in a STOCK exhaust! STOCK! I laughed at them and ordered the TT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also picked up the Hi-flo cat. It's a straightforward, easy install, with a metric socket set and some sturdy jackstands. Easiest exhaust I ever did!




_Modified by JGWarner at 8:01 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The Fox is cutting out during hard acceleration. Cuts out more often on uphills. It has never happened during left turns. Could it be anything other than the fuel pump?


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

I changed my fuel pump. And it was fine for a week and then started doing that... still haven't had time to figure it out.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_The Fox is cutting out during hard acceleration. Cuts out more often on uphills. It has never happened during left turns. Could it be anything other than the fuel pump?

Check your boot for cracks?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_The Fox is cutting out during hard acceleration. Cuts out more often on uphills. It has never happened during left turns. Could it be anything other than the fuel pump?
Crappy Chinese-made fuel pump?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Check your boot for cracks?


No I haven't checked that. Will have to take a look. Hope its not cracked. They're hard to come by right?

_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_Crappy Chinese-made fuel pump?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











I have no idea what kind is currently in there. 

I'm going to check all the basics this weekend. I have a new fuel filter to install but I've been afraid to mess with the fuel lines and such since I'm such a noob at working on my own cars. Should probably put that on and see if it helps.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_The Fox is *cutting out during hard acceleration. Cuts out more often on uphills.* It has never happened during left turns* [edit] yet [/edit]. *Could it be anything other than the fuel pump?

98% chance its the in-tank 'transfer' pump... assuming it doesn't happen IMMEDIATELY under hard accel or uphill. They're cheapish - like $40 or so.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Had the emissions done today, passed w/ flying colors.
On the way to and home from the testing station the tranny started to act up, I hope it's just the clutch or cable. It wouldn't go into first without a fight, and when it did, it would stall when I dropped the clutch. *It would go into reverse and drive backwards no problem.* I' haven't had a chance to look at it in detail yet.
What do you guys think? Clutch or deeper? Is it ready to poop the bed? Either way, if I have to drop that tranny it's not going back in, I'll just swap in a 5-speed.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

What about 2nd-3rd-4th? It's possible a bad bushing is allowing enough slop for it to bind going into 1st, and I suppose if you force it you could be jamming the tranny. It doesn't sound good, though. I'd be searching for a 5 speed.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_
It wouldn't go into first without a fight, and when it did, it would stall when I dropped the clutch. 

I bet you were never getting into first gear. That sounds like you were in 3rd.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (Edcon91 II)*

I was able to drive the car by letting it roll downhill from the testing station, putting it in 2nd, lugging up to speed, lather, rinse, repeat. Sometimes first would engage, most of the time it was acting just like it was in third...







I stalled it at least 5 times, looked like an ass who never drove a stick before.








So should I start with a bushing kit or is it too late? I'd guess if it was engaging in reverse and 2nd then the clutch is still alive, but 1st is either binding in the gearbox or the linkage never gets it there.
Anybody got a tested PSA paperweight kickin around? I need the 5spd linkage too, right? Oh, the install will be easy compared to telling the wife... urg.
Edit: Holy exhaust restrictor batman! Why is the fox bushing kit 5 times the price of an A2 kit??










_Modified by JGWarner at 8:08 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Have you tried pushing down on the shifter as if you were going into reverse and seeing if you can find first over there? My linkage is a little off right now and sometimes I'll need to press down in order to get into second.
I have a PSA but 3rd gear doesn't always engage for whatever reason. Hopefully I'll be pulling it soon and comparing with a known good PW to see if I can fix it. If so, I'll have a PSA for sale, although I'll be using the linkage with my 9Q. Shipping would probably be a bitch too coming from CA.
-------

My landlord wanted my totaled Fox out of the backyard for the weekend since there's going to be a building inspection. I used my good Fox to tow it with some rope. Did a number on my bumper


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Thanks zids, I think I'll have to find one east of the missip.
I'll try a bushing kit first, and save up for a good 9Q... just hope I didn't do any damage to the tranny with all that forcing/stalling.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

nah, the tranny should be fine. When I first got my current fox with it's PW, the linkage was totally fubar. By the time I got it to my town, the only gears that would engage were 3rd and 4th. Stalled a ton of times. In the end, I just hoped the clutch was good and raped the hell out of it. Nothing like a 3rd gear start on a sharp incline. If anything, you'd bend the linkage, but really, bushings would go before that.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Yeah, this definitely sounds like Ye Olde Linkage Issues to me now.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Jeez, I just called four places, and no-one could sell me a shifter bushing kit at the price listed on their site, they ALL said the price had gone up. I just paid $84 from Parts Place Inc, who advertize it at $66.
A jetta bushing kit is $12.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Fox bushing kits *used* to be $20 from the dealer. Not many left, so I guess they're gouging.


----------



## pheralphork (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

I just got my new bushings from 1st vw parts, under 40 bucks.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (pheralphork)*

I couldn't find the bushings on 1stvwparts.com, so I didnt even call them. Probably should have, I hear they're actually a dealer.
One place said last time they tried to order the bushings for stock, VW took 8 months to deliver half the amount they ordered, and the rest have been on backorder ever since. Scary stuff. Hopefully the new bushings will last another 20 years. At this price they ought to last a century...


_Modified by JGWarner at 4:10 PM 3-6-2010_


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

lowered it... haa... i hope. pictars tomorrow as it was dark when i finished.
gotta cut half a coil on the passenger side too.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

So I finally fixed it. I need an ignition switch now too so I ordered it. Anyone have a headlight switch? I broke mine while taking apart the ignition?


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

ahhh finished the suspension. damn thing drives like its on rails! the h&r race springs didnt lower it any so out came the grinder. cut 2 coils out of the front and 1 1/2 out of the rear. the results...








next up. tires


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (lilgreydentwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilgreydentwagen* »_ahhh finished the suspension. damn thing drives like its on rails! the h&r race springs didnt lower it any so out came the grinder. cut 2 coils out of the front and 1 1/2 out of the rear. the results...








next up. tires

Do you have any shots of it lowered?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

lol that's mean


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (ziddey)*

ouch


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (midnightsun)*

err i mean low-er. dont need to rub it in


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
Do you have any shots of it lowered? 

How't the view from the top of your mountain?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
Do you have any shots of it lowered? 

BURN!
Seriously dent, looks awesome. Just the right height to fill the wells. Don't listen to these slam fanatics, all that rubbing means they've been breathing too much rubber fumes.








Now you can get started on my rear sway bar!


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

lol. i like it thats all that matters. if i want to go any lower i need to do some fabbercatin. i might keep it where it's at for now. depends on how bad it kicks my a$$ tomorrow driving to port townsend.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (lilgreydentwagen)*

just busting ya a bit. looking good!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doppelfaust* »_
How't the view from the top of your mountain?









I live at the beach.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I ran to our local Pull-A-Part, got a new hood release and some wiring pig tails from a Dasher wagon for my clear corner markers. I installed my clear corners, took off my smoked tail lights, and installed my stock replacement tail lights.
I also lined up a local guy to do some powder coating on my new wheels.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_just busting ya a bit. looking good!


lol. i know, and thanks. maybe someday my wagon will be as baller as yours







but probably not.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (lilgreydentwagen)*

DAMN WAGENS!! I wish I had a wagen instead.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Little sunday project...
















A lil blockoff plate action, until a new clock comes along. Also covered the stupid upshift light blank area.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Haha I got mine out too... but mines out because I need to change the ignition switch and the part doesn't come in till monday.


----------



## broken041 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

A new clock? Where do you get a new clock?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (broken041)*

Out of A2 cars, the LCD is at least the same, and that's the bit that goes bad. Talk to ziddey, he tracked some down for me.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I just wish I could find a new tach cluster locally, all of our local wrecking yards have clusters with clocks, and 90% of the time they are broken anyway.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

If you want, I can be on the lookout and grab one for you. I have a spare tach pcb, tach, midsection, and oil/temp. Tach reads slightly low. No box or speedo.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (ziddey)*

I have a spare box and speedo. Looks like we've got a whole cluster between us! Some assembly required!








Not very local though. They're still out there, I see one on ebay at least once a month.


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

just sold my fox.







it was fun while it lasted... of course, the little bitch started leaking profusely through the taillight before i was about to deliver it. so all in all it was probably time.
i will post my dirty little hoarder stash of parts for sale tomorrow. i think i have over $1500 now. its liquidation time.
after that, i will say farewell. thank you fox forum, now buy my parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (foxvergnoogen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxvergnoogen* »_after that, i will say farewell. thank you fox forum, now buy my parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
You'll be back. They *all* come back, eventually.







But seriously, no need to quit hanging out here just because you're Fox-less.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Oh, almost forgot. Yesterday I took the nearly-new Bridgestones on my sedan and swapped them to the wagon, which had one fairly new off-brand tire and three of indeterminate age, dubious pedigree, and iffy remaining tread. I was proud of myself and started down the street, only to hear a gawdawful scraping noise. Turned out the dust shield on the driver's front was scraping against the inside of the wheel. Spent a few quality minutes with a long pair of needlenose pliers and all is right again, tho I can't imagine why that wasn't scraping on the previous wheels. Shouldn't be *that* much variation in Tarantulas, I would think...


_Modified by kerensky at 9:34 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (ziddey)*

I would greatly appreciate it. One guy was selling one in the classifieds for $68 shipped and didn't even reply when I offered $55.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Hey I just checked the picknpull website and it looks like the local yards got 3 foxes in this week. I can probably snag you a full cluster if you wanted or a partial cluster if you want it cheaper. Let me know how I can help


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Either way, I will compensate you, my tach hovers around 0k rpm so anything would be an improvement.
I even want to replace my speedometer/odometer at this point...


----------



## yellowjet (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Parked the fox in favor of the turbo wagon...80hp or 220 hp hmmm. Time to remove the front struts and modify to lower it im thinkin.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (yellowjet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowjet* »_Parked the fox in favor of the turbo wagon...80hp or 220 hp hmmm. Time to remove the front struts and modify to lower it im thinkin.









heh heh. hmmm indeed!
tightened my downpipe bolts. it started to sound like a tractor, i couldnt quite put my finger on it and there's plenty of room to get underneath still. 5 loose nuts and one missing stud








im gonna put it back in the shop and do a bumper to bumper bolt check before i kill myself... or someone else. damn my a.d.d.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (yellowjet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowjet* »_Parked the fox in favor of the turbo wagon...80hp or 220 hp hmmm. Time to remove the front struts and modify to lower it im thinkin.









Sorry, the better question to ask is: Fox or bland B3 Passat. Power is irrelevant when you have the class and dignity and distinction factors working in favor of the Fox.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_Power is irrelevant when you have the class and dignity and distinction factors working in favor of the Fox.









Which is why I drive a B3 Syncro. I get it all!


----------



## yellowjet (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Sorry, the better question to ask is: Fox or bland B3 Passat. Power is irrelevant when you have the class and dignity and distinction factors working in favor of the Fox.









Nice. Would drive a fox wagon if i had one. Wanna trade my classy and dignified coupe for your wagon?


_Modified by yellowjet at 1:50 AM 3-10-2010_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_Which is why I drive a B3 Syncro. I get it all!

Footage of efritsch* playing around this winter...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded















* not really efritsch, but hey, it's funny...


----------



## fox_pr (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (kerensky)*

finally got it insured and drove it after fixing it from getting stolen almost 2 years ago... gladly didnt break down in the first 50 miles


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

drove mine 800 miles north of Calgary and back in 24 hrs,averaged 35 mpg,almost hit a moose,put the Fox in the ditch,was air born for about 60 ft,only damage was tore off my s10 airdam,rear fender trim,and my foot broke the plastic cover over the fuse relays,scared the crap outta me,now to find a donor 4 parts,pretty slim pickins around here tho


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (fox guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fox guy* »_scared the crap outta me

Glad that is all it did to you.
Moose have no business on the roads.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voxwagen88* »_Glad that is all it did to you.
Moose have no business on the roads.
Try telling that to the moose!








Seriously, glad you didn't die of a heart attack. Closest I came to that was seeing a black bear by the side of the interstate about 10 feet away in the dead of night. That woulda seriously ruined my day...


----------



## mattmid (Feb 8, 2010)

took out my starter only to realize that wasnt the problem, than slowly pushed it up my hilly driveway so im not working on it out in the street....hmmm and found out my passenger front speaker is blown...and my rears arent working? hmm joys of buying a car


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doppelfaust* »_Either way, I will compensate you, my tach hovers around 0k rpm so anything would be an improvement.
I even want to replace my speedometer/odometer at this point...
Hey so I pulled a cluster from the junkyard yesterday. Came out to be more than I was expecting, at $43.29 after taxes and environmental fees. It's got some quirks I'm going to try and fix first. Need to find some bulbs for it and fix the odo gear or find a good one. Saw another cluster too that was in much worse shape and said it had 50k. Will see what's up with that in a few days. What do you want me to set the mileage to? At this point, I'm thinking it might be cheaper to send you just what you need. Or if you wanted, I've got some spare cluster parts I might be able to use to construct a good unit.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (ziddey)*

HAHA, thanks ziddey! No worries about the lights, I made my own LED ones for my current cluster.
Well, my temp gauge doesn't work, the clock is missing, the tach doesn't work consistently. I replaced the speedometer cable and made sure it seated all the way but my cluster is clicking... its really a mess. My gas gauge works great though!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

I might be able to return the speedo part. Not sure how much they'd give me back, but I know they charge $20 for the speedo itself.
I just refurbished my speedo just now. A little dissembly and lithium grease goes a long way. This was one of the bounciest speedos I've had, and now it's smooth as silk. No bounce, no noise. Set the speedo needle 5 times but finally got it dead on.
As far as the speedo is concerned, the most common failure is the plastic gear for the odo/tripo. I reinforced mine with some superglue since I noticed a hairline crack. Most of the ones I find from the junkyard are completely cracked, but somehow they still work. My first fox came with a cracked one, and the odo/tripo rarely registered at all.
I can try to send you a circuit board, tach/temp/gas and clock (or the whole middle assembly)
Need to put my dash back together


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (ziddey)*

How do you set the mileage? Power drill on the speedo cable? or do you r+r the counter barrels?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

I used to take the entire thing apart and set it manually and try to finesse everything back together. That was a huge pain to get right.
Now I've found that you just need to push the white gears to the side while turning the digit to what you want. Repeat for each digit. It's easier to pull the face off to do this, which would mean you'd need to recalibrate the speedo when you're done.
Here's an informal speedo DIY:
Remove the two bolts on the back of the speedo and lift the speedo out of the housing. This may not be completely necessary, but it makes the unit easier to work with.
Lift the needle over the stop and see where it rests. This is the rest position you'll need to put the needle back to in the end. Reposition as necessary if you need to recalibrate.
Now you'll need a small flathead to pry off the needle. Wedge the flathead between the brass part of the needle and the coil and pop it up (it helps to twist the flathead as well). This takes extreme care until you've done a few. I've broken my fair share of needles and worse doing this step.
Now that the needle is off, the faceplate comes off via the two small flathead screws.
The end of the coil is fixed in plastic. I've found speedos where the plastic was cracked and the coil was free spinning. This would probably mean you need to find a new speedo (or at least just that part of the speedo. Usually if you pick it that far apart, the picknpull will give it to you for much less than a full speedo).
Now there'll be 4 more flathead screws to remove.
Separate the two pieces. You'll see where you need to spray white lithium grease or similar to lubricate the unit. It may help to wipe off excess.
Check the yellow gear for cracks. If it's a hairline crack, you may be able to do preventative maintenance by removing it and supergluing it. Again, use extreme care to remove the gear. I've ruined a speedo in this process as well.
When you're reassembling the unit, after you put the 4 screws on to attach the back and front pieces, you'll need to use a flathead or equivalent to turn the drive to pop everything into place.
It'll probably take a few tries to get the speedo calibrated properly so don't call it a day just yet. Just hook up the speedo and go for a spin.
Hope this helps. I just turned one of the worst vw speedos I've seen into a perfectly functional and accurate unit. The flathead approach to the needle is key. I've definitely had more than my fair share of aggravation with needles in the past.


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

i dont want to highjack the speedo topic, but my part liquidation thread is posted and was updated today. I need all of these things gone by the end of the month. Negotiate, throw me an offer, i dont care. ive got lots of good stuff left:
all of the recent outlet parts (pending but available)
2 sets of hubcaps
grill
hoodscoop (you know you want it)
rare complete brazilian control arm
and much more
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4794808
thanks


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (ziddey)*

How do you go about setting the speedo needle after you reassemble?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Before you pop the needle off, lift it above the rest stop and see where it lingers below. On some speedos, you'll see another line under the rest. I'm guessing this is where a new speedo would be lined up. But in most cases, I've found that putting the needle back on lined up with that line results in the speedo being ~3mph too fast. So compensate accordingly, going roughly 3mph below the line, and test it again. Just be very careful each time you're popping the needle off, or you will be VERY angry and punch your keyboard to bits (true story)


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (ziddey)*

About to order some new bump stops and dust boots for the front. http://www.autohausaz.com/sear...0Stop ok? or is there something better?
My opinion on sports suspension: They make twisties boring. I don't go any faster since it's not safe to do so. But at the same speed before, it'd definitely feel like I was pushing the car to its limits. Now, it handles beautifully, which even in "fun" twisties is just mundane.















I used to take this onramp at 35-40mph and always ran into insane oversteer. Now I can go 45, and it feels the same as going 30 before. To get that thrill, I'd have to go 50. No way I'm doing that. Where'd my fun go?










_Modified by ziddey at 2:12 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Meh, bump stops are bump stops as far as I am concerned. If/when I do my suspension I won't even be running any.







You can't beat that price for bump stops though.


----------



## dogginfox (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Started Painting all the Accessory brackets Black and polishing a few of the Aluminum ones. Should be fairly nice when its all done!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (dogginfox)*

Thanks. That's what I was hoping. About to place the order but need to buffer up to $50 to get that free shipping.
Sometimes my brake pedal will sink a bit, then sink again until I'm at the floor. New DOT4 fluid in the system. No leaks. Is this master cylinder? It really only happens during the first 10 minutes of driving, then goes away. No air in the system. I ran half a quart of DOT3 initially, and then ran a quart of DOT4 through the system. Brake fade is much better, but still no good (I'm blaming solid rotors for this).
I can't see the MC getting better after a few minutes though. Pedal stays firm with the car off. It's just hard to imagine still having air bubbles with a pressure bleed.


_Modified by ziddey at 3:18 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_I can't see the MC getting better after a few minutes though. Pedal stays firm with the car off. It's just hard to imagine still having air bubbles with a pressure bleed.
Pressure bleeding won't help the master cylinder if it got air in it. It needs to be 'bench bled'.
Here's a page i found on bench bleeding a Jetta MC. I expect it'd be the same for ours...
http://www.ehow.com/how_450618....html


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Just finished putting my cluster all back together and forgot to install my painstakingly modified 12h clock. I instead plopped in the old 24h unit... 
Now I have to take it all apart, again.








A stock tach cluster for reference (Regan's)








And my modified cluster, painted needles, black needle hubs, blacked out shiftlight area, 12h clock (soon).








Fluorescent red-orange paint was hard to find, actually painted over a coat of flat red as a primer. Identical color to the other VDO gauges I just installed.








The needle hubs are black plastic screw caps, 49 cents at Home Creepo, again to make the cluster match to new VDO's.
I also cut open the light bar and added a strip of polished stainless as a reflector, to re-direct the LED lighting. It practically triples the brightness.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Edit: HAHA and it does NOT have 460k, that's just glare on a 1.*


_Modified by JGWarner at 9:05 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

You don't have a gas gauge needle?
The caps on the needles look awesome, nice touch. Cluster looks really clean!
If people are interested, this guy lives right by me and I stopped by his house to have him take a look at another project I am working on and he said he has all the graphics to do some really high quality Fox gauge faces. Check out his work here;
http://www.meistergaugefaces.com/html/home.php


_Modified by doppelfaust at 7:11 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doppelfaust* »_You don't have a gas gauge needle?

I knew I forgot something! DANGIT!







No, it's just being shy for the photo.


----------



## erikl (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Could he do the carbon gauge faces like the ones they have for the mk3?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (erikl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erikl* »_Could he do the carbon gauge faces like the ones they have for the mk3?

not if he has a morals at all


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
not if he has a morals at all









Yikes... indeed!
Unfortunately, I believe all the color options would be available for all cars. Only way to know for sure is if you ask him.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Today I lit a fire I hope will burn a long time. See link below in my sig.


----------



## yellowjet (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
not if he has a morals at all









Come on Banned everyone knows carbon fiber is lighter thus = faster....


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I traded 4 13" wheels with bad tires for 5 14" P-Slots with brand new tires.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the coolant tank. Then I bled my brakes to hopefully firm the pedal, with some success.


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (mike in SC)*

grabbed some american racing borbet rips from my father in laws backyard:laugh:
got em home and found the hole were just a little bigger than 4x100








then on the way home from work my electrical system freaked and my car died
popped the hood and saw a melted accessory cable melted
jiggled it and got the car to start ,to get it home


----------



## oleachea (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (oleachea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oleachea* »_

I see your speedo is broken.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Nothing like whipping a fox. I got mine up to 60 in 2nd before.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*









Yes my speedo is fast!


----------



## dick.jerky (Jan 11, 2008)

yesterday, anyway...
front-new inserts and cut stock springs
rear-cut shine racing springs and mk2 bilstein sports
13x6 enkeis on 205-60-13 
before

after

and I drove it home and didnt lose control, blow up or anything lol-have ground control coil sleeves for when I get a set of strut housings to cut up (and once I take them off my Golf)
front strut cartidge retainer piece had backed all the way out, allowing the whole cartidge to flop around-thats the clunk I heard 
cut springs>blown junk stock suspension


_Modified by dick.jerky at 10:51 AM 3-15-2010_


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (dick.jerky)*

Looks tight. How many coils did you cut off?
And what did you do with the old rims? I have a set of four in that style, yet to go on the car (I wouldn't mind a spare). And I know there was someone on here who wanted more for his Quantum.
*VOTING on your preferred manifold/dowpipe setup has begun! Follow the link in my sig!*


_Modified by JGWarner at 3:18 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## dick.jerky (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

2 on the front 2 1/2 on the back
a little too stiff in the back with those shine springs, going to cut the stock springs 3-4 coils and see what happens
the old rims are sitting in my carport, I was in touch with someone who wanted to buy them, but gonna wait until I start my new job that will grant access to a tire machine....I had no idea people wanted those








and "might" try a set of flyers that I have on the golf (I was going to use the wheels that were on it when I sold the golf, but re-thinking that now) but would rather go low-pro tires on the 13s..


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (dick.jerky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dick.jerky* »_I had no idea people wanted those










I'm going to try hard not to be offended.








Some folks want to stay with 13"s, and these are pretty light, IMO. Lighter than teardrops!
And I picked up my set for $60.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

looks good dude!
all i did was clean up some rust, and paint the wheel wells with some trem clad
And painted the inside of the replacement fender..


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (ianwilson)*

Started her up this morning and was presented with an illuminated battery light. Started driving to work anyway, once I got going the light went out for most of the 30 mile trip. Figured maybe the belt was slipping because of rain the night before. Checked the belt before I left to drive home and it felt tight. On the way home the light was on solid the whole way. Made it the 30 miles home with headlights, wipers, stereo and my Sirius on, no problem.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Checked the belt with the car running and it was definitely not slipping. 
What else can cause the battery light to be on? Low alternator output?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view
















TIA guys.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_What else can cause the battery light to be on? Low alternator output?

BEFORE you change your alternator (a pretty easy fix) check the wiring between it and the batt. You can test the voltage at the battery and compare it with the output on the alternator, if there's a difference, you're losing it somewhere between.
Check out this thread, page 4, about 1/4 down. 16vvincent had the same problem, IIRC it was a loose connection arcing onto the starter.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=4
I have to do this as well, the output on my new alternator is over 14 volts, yet my battery is only getting 12.7 volts. Probably didn't even need a new alternator.








*oh and page 24 PWNED! *










_Modified by JGWarner at 9:17 PM 3-15-2010_


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Will check it out. Need to buy a multi-meter to add to my tools. Awesome info in that thread and the cables is a nice upgrade.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Car healed itself overnight....no battery light this morning. It must have something to do with the amount of rain we got this weekend.
I checked the cable from the alternator and it looks like it may be upgraded. It has a yellow covering and seems pretty thick. What do the stock cables look like?


----------



## dick.jerky (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

pretty sure mine is yellow too, but one of the first things I had to change-its pretty easy to make an upgraded one out of old amp wiring (thats what I did)
no offense meant JG-13's on a fox are where its at







I got those in trade for a sway bar, but really want something a little wider
keep scannin the pnp for 320i BBS factory wheels (if they arent wider at least better offset)


----------



## oleachea (Dec 31, 2009)

I hit a tree and cute girl in the woods


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (oleachea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oleachea* »_I hit a tree and cute girl in the woods 

I hope you used protection. 
With the tree. 
You could catch dutch elm disease! Or termites!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Today I replaced the shifter bushings, got 90% done, ripped out the disintegrated ball socket on the linkage end of the support rod, and realised they last bushing in the kit from Parts Place Inc. wouldn't fit. At least a 1/4" too big. Keep in mind I paid over $90 w/shipping for this handfull of plastic...
I called em about it, they said:
PP: "oh yeah we tell our customers the last bushing you can just throw out, it doesn't fit and you don't need it."
ME: "Whaa? I need that bushing to drive my car! Here's the part number... Ball Socket, 811 711 279E."
PP: "Nope, sorry, and if we don't have it, no one does."
ME: "Any ideas then?"
PP: "we knew a guy who whittled one of of wood..."
I kid you not. They told me to whittle a ball socket, OUT OF WOOD. *Anybody got a source or a spare? I need it ASAP!* 811 711 279E
Boo Parts Place Inc. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

get your money back.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (ziddey)*

HA! and take apart the linkage again? nothankyou. Somehow I imagine they don't count the ball socket as one of the bushings. 
It's THE MOST IMPORTANT ONE!!!









I can't find any leads yet, so I might try to turn one out of delrin, or teflon. I work on a lathe, so not too hard. just inconvenient. 


_Modified by JGWarner at 7:36 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Wow that is bull
For 90 bucks you had better get *ALL* the correct pieces
The dealer near me still has 4spd sockets


_Modified by j-boogie253 at 3:04 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

i might have a spare 4sp supporting rod with an ok bushing inside i can ship to you jgwarner


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (j-boogie253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j-boogie253* »_For 90 bucks you had better get *ALL* the correct pieces
For not too much more you can swap in a 5 speed and not worry about the 4 speed ball socket.








Alternatively...
1. Find a piece of rubber hose big enough to fit over the ball and install. 
2. Put open end of rod over hose and ball. 
3. Wrap wire around bottom piece of linkage and rod to keep rod in place. 
4. Enjoy!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_
Alternatively...
1. Find a piece of rubber hose big enough to fit over the ball and install. 
2. Put open end of rod over hose and ball. 
3. Wrap wire around bottom piece of linkage and rod to keep rod in place. 
4. Enjoy!

Shall I ask you how you learned this method?







I thought about doing something like this, but I have access to machine tools and if this part is becoming as rare as it seems, maybe I should write a CNC program for it and sell em to the foxer crowd. Delrin would be an upgrade, I assure you- not a quick fix!
When I put in a 5spd I will make all the bushings out of nylon or delrin. Anyone out there interested in some? Should take alot of slop out of the motion, last longer, self lubricating, etc.
hmm this has me thinking. maybe a whole short shift kit would sell better.... *gears turning*


_Modified by JGWarner at 7:49 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_
When I put in a 5spd I will make all the bushings out of nylon or delrin. Anyone out there interested in some? Should take alot of slop out of the motion, last longer, self lubricating, etc.
hmm this has me thinking. maybe a whole short shift kit would sell better.... *gears turning*
_Modified by JGWarner at 7:44 PM 3-16-2010_

Yes. Interested.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*

Haha! cha-ching! Will start working on it and see what happens.
I just checked some prices for the two bracket halves of the stock linkage, about $60 EACH. Holy crap.








It's just bent metal!


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I was having linkage issues shortly after I picked up the Fox last April. I got underneath the car and could see that the socket bushing was completely missing. I ordered the bushing kit from Parts Place but by the time I got it, the car stopped acting up and was shifting fine. I've been driving with the ball just free floating in there now for 8 or 9 months. Figured I would install the ball socket if it gave me trouble again, but it hasn't. Sure hope its the right one when I do go to install it.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_I kid you not. They told me to whittle a ball socket, OUT OF WOOD. 









I liked how 16VVincent handled it in the same thread you referred me to earlier, but on page 1 3/4 of the way down:
No Socket Bushing


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

Yeah if I develop a short shifter kit it will include something like his design, the heim joints.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*

I washed it and fixed everything. Someone came to look at it... and then it was gone... didn't plan on selling it but now I don't have to worry about parking at my house.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Brightgolf)*

Found this:
O. M. G.
















I needz it!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I do too!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Can any of our Brazilian friends help with translation, at least? Or for a group buy? I'll take one of these, and maybe a Voyage.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_ *Anybody got a source or a spare? I need it ASAP!* 811 711 279E
Boo Parts Place Inc. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


I ordered some from my local Larson Autohaus Dealer and they came up with part # 803 711 279E
$11.88 each


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (j-boogie253)*

And I bought two from you. Thanks again JB!
Yeah, my original bushings were shot...








My new steering wheel came today... I won't say what it is til it's mounted and I have photos, but I will give these hints:
It's smaller than the stock Fox wheel.
It _is_ a factory VW wheel.
It has the big spline.
It has no airbag.
The _shipping_ cost more than the wheel itself!
And the final hint:
You've never seen one before.










_Modified by JGWarner at 6:13 PM 3-17-2010_


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Happy St. Drinky's Day!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_My new steering wheel came today... I won't say what it is til it's mounted and I have photos, but I will give these hints:
It's smaller than the stock Fox wheel.
It _is_ a factory VW wheel.
It has the big spline.
It has no airbag.
The _shipping_ cost more than the wheel itself!
And the final hint:
*You've never seen one before.*









_Modified by JGWarner at 6:13 PM 3-17-2010_

I wouldn't put it past some of our comrades to have seen something factory VW... Jamie gets around.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Yeah, I know some people prob have seen it. Just ramping up the suspense. I'm sure Banned owns 4 of them, and they're not for sale.
But YOU dop, YOU have never seen this! Ooooh! What could it be!?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

If it's anything Italvolanti... I hate you.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Haha, it is not. I would hate me, too. It's a stock VW wheel, just not stock... HERE.








One more clue: it's even period correct for my '88!


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Haha, it is not. I would hate me, too. It's a stock VW wheel, just not stock... HERE.








One more clue: it's even period correct for my '88!


Time to ruin the suspense

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

Dangit. Did you google search my name or what?








Yeah, not only is that the kind of wheel, that is THE wheel. I bought it from a dude in france.
It's off an '89 Polo Sport.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*

*These arrived today. Shown with my 1.5 year old kid for scale.*








Had a positive experience with the dealer, but when I went to pick the fenders up I got to talking with the service and parts guys about the wagon, and they were disapointed to hear I was staying 8v. One told me a VR6 would be a straight bolt in, the other told me I should put in an audi 5cyl. No matter how much I argued that BOTH are impractical, they would not beleive me. They claimed that tons of people have done both, that I _obviously_ haven't been around.
What?







Nobody out there has a 5cyl or a vr6 running in a Fox do they? I'm pretty sure both would mean major fabrication (like hacking up the engine bay and extending the nose) and would make an already stupidly heavy front end even heavier. I mean come on! 
That and the general attitude that this car didn't matter unless I was swapping the motor, or going turbo. I had no idea the na 1.8 8v was so despised among the 'new' veedubbers.
I see now that I'm used to people not knowing crap about our cars, but I guess I'm not used to people pretending to know all about em. That is, other than what we do here!










_Modified by JGWarner at 5:48 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_...I got to talking with the service and parts guys about the wagon, and they were disapointed to hear I was staying 8v. One told me a VR6 would be a straight bolt in, the other told me I should put in an audi 5cyl. No matter how much I argued that BOTH are impractical, they would not beleive me. They claimed that tons of people have done both, that I _obviously_ haven't been around.
_Modified by JGWarner at 5:48 PM 3-18-2010_

They are whistling dixie out of their assets
They just wanna make you feel inferior to their supposed VW knowledge and make you think they know more about your car
The car is way too much of an economy car and all too rare in the enthusiast scene to have radical mods like that
You see how lucky we are to even get dual DP's
If it was a bolt in affair I guarantee someone on here would have done it by now
There are some pretty crafty and ingenius people on here that are well capable of such things
Heck, to my knowledge their isn't even a VR6 or 5cyl in South America so I call shenanigans!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_One told me a VR6 would be a straight bolt in, the other told me I should put in an audi 5cyl. No matter how much I argued that BOTH are impractical, they would not beleive me. They claimed that tons of people have done both, that I _obviously_ haven't been around.
They obviously mistook your Fox for a Jetta.
Speaking of, there's a feature on a Jetta coupe in 'Eurotuner' this week. In the interview with the owner, he claims to keep getting people telling him he has a nice Fox.


----------



## smurfs_182 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

i dreamed about mine today i miss it


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (smurfs_182)*

Today I started the new tach cluster and steering wheel install.
Replaced the two peice OXS style speedo cable with the later one peice style. Hard to beleive that's all I got done, considering all the bruises and scratches I got from it. New cluster is in, but I don't have bulbs yet. 12hr Clock works.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Dangit. Did you google search my name or what?








Yeah, not only is that the kind of wheel, that is THE wheel. I bought it from a dude in france.
It's off an '89 Polo Sport.









A quick check of your tracked threads made that one easy.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

Phew. today finished the Polo steering wheel/tach cluster/speedo cable install. My arms are hamburger, had to detach/attach that %*&$# speedo cable 4 times...








And I'll have to do it again since the new speedo is noisey and bounces like crazy. Tach seems perfect, LED lighting is BRIGHT.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I mounted up my P Slots lastnight and gave it a wash today. This is a terrible picture but I used a crappy camera at work. I really love my Fox.
















I also got my long awaited seat brackets to find out the PO of my seats modified the sliders so I can't use my brackets unless I order new sliders... Oh joy, more money.


_Modified by doppelfaust at 10:21 PM 3-19-2010_


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doppelfaust* »_the PO of my seats modified the sliders so I can't use my brackets unless I order new sliders... Oh joy, more money.

It's the tire gods retroactively screwing you for wearing anything OTHER than pirelli's on those p-slots!


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_
LED lighting is BRIGHT.









what kind of lights did u use?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I got them from SuperbrightLEDs.com, but I had to hunt them down- their selection is HUGE! And lots of colors available.
And while I didn't do any rewiring, I _did_ do some physical modification to the stock reflector to maximize the effect. Soooo glad I did! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've got most of the bulb ID numbers (for all the interior bulbs, in fact) and some photos of the process, should I do a full write up? I figured folks were tired of hearing about LED upgrades. Well, this would be a no-rewire DIY, so maybe some people would _prefer_ it. I dunno. I'll take some more pics and think about it.

Oh yeah, today I wrapped the broken shift linkage ball socket with brass wire and drove the Fox 40 miles, to and from tech school. Perfect weather, no traffic, even seemed like I got nothing but green lights... gotta put that sunroof in! (and no, I don't care that you hate sunroofs. they were a factory option, so stuff it.)










_Modified by JGWarner at 1:26 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

I say do a full write up with pics I was looking at doing that mod.After reading the ones in the faq I would like one without rewiring.

..........and I say go for a sunroof I want one too!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ripemdry)*

Installed my driving lights that have been laying around in my shop for a few months 
Hella FF 75


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doppelfaust* »_










This looks perfect







nice








Today: Installed an oil presure gauge, and painted/installed the summer wheels 


_Modified by oRANGEJULIUS at 8:51 PM 3-20-2010_


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Installed my driving lights that have been laying around in my shop for a few months 
Hella FF 75









I see your picture whore made an appearance in the background.


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*

Yesterday, I worked on the coupe from 10am to 8:30pm.
3 hours = remove old failing CV joints/driveshafts from both sides and install new ones. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
7.5 hours = remove old brake rotors and pads and install new ones. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I was cursing at stupid German engineers who designed a brake rotor that can't be removed without completely removing the caliper. On our Saturn Vue (RIP) it took me all of 1 hour to do both front rotors and pads.
Out of the 4 bolts holding the two calipers on, 3 decided to be a little difficult (3 hours) and 1 decided it wanted to stay right where it was. We engaged in a 4.5 hour argument involving a 15mm wrench, hammer, vise grips, dremel cutting wheel, PB blaster, blow torch, and cold chisel. The cold chisel finally convinced the damn thing to start turning and come out. 
Apparently, being threatened with having your head cut off does wonders in the motivational department...
Vitamin M (Motrin) works wonders for body aches after crawling under a Fox all day...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (twarch)*

Yeep. I planned on doing my rotors and pads next week. Maybe I'll put that job off a _touch_ longer...
Have an interesting "pank pank pank pank" sound coming from the passenger side of the car- but *not in turns*, only when* braking*. Doesn't sound like a clicking CV, it's more metallic. Any ideas? Stopping and turning fine still, no pedal feel issues.
Also took apart a speedo. More on that in it's own post.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Check if the pads are wearing evenly or biased and if the anti-rattle clip is still there, and of course if all the bolts are tight.
The job isn't too bad, assuming you have good luck with the bolts. The area is fairly open. The only major problem I had was the stupid phillips screw holding the rotor in place.
First time doing the front brakes on the fox, I spent a good half of the day. Few weeks later when I went to change the front suspension and had to transfer the brakes over, it only took a few minutes. Long live macpherson


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Most cars you have to pull the whole caliper off to get the rotor... most cars you have to remove the carrier as well. I did brakes and rotors and bearings on 5 trucks this weekend. 7.5 hours? Were the bolts on there real good? Thank god we have breakers bars eh







Best way to get that screw out is to put a screw driver on it and hit the driver with a hammer and it usually forces it to turn.


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

I thought the brakes would be the easy part, but the driveshafts went really well. 
All four of the caliper bolts were so tight I could have used a sledgehammer and they might not have budged. On our Saturn IIRC you didn't have to remove the calipers, just the carriers. On the Fox, you can ALMOST get the rotor off with the caliper in place. I was swearing at those caliper bolts in my worst mock-German engineer accent for a long time...









That phillips-head screw is long gone on both my rotors.
On the plus side, she's smooth and quiet now.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (twarch)*

I wish I opted for the upgrade brakes, but I'd never done brakes before at that point, and figured I didn't want to add complexity. Now that I know..








There's this real steep hill in town I've been burning my brakes on. If I keep it in first going down, it'll race to redline pretty quickly. Keep it in second, and I'll be going way too fast. Neutral and riding the brakes is nice







By the end of the hill, I'd be standing on the brakes and it won't stop. I'm starting to like the smell of burnt brakes. Wonder how many more time I'll have to do that before it's scirocco brake time. Can't wait.


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Have an interesting "pank pank pank pank" sound coming from the passenger side of the car- but *not in turns*, only when* braking*. Doesn't sound like a clicking CV, it's more metallic. Any ideas? Stopping and turning fine still, no pedal feel issues.

My CV joint didn't make a sound until it completely gave out. The only warning I got was a shimmy in the steering wheel when slowing from highway speeds. When it finally did make noise, it growled like a pissed-off wet tiger.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (twarch)*

Ha lesson learned, next time working on a older car soak all bolts with some PB blaster over night.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

So....I changed my fuel filter today....twice and still failed








I tweaked the opposite end of the first filter when removing the fitting. Still looked fine to me so I proceeded to install it. Broke a stud off the hold down bracket when re-installing...oops!







Started up the car and it was leaking. I crawled underneath and I could see it squirting out of a pinhole on the end that I had previously messed up. Had to run to Advance Auto and pick up a new one for $26








When I got back. I had a hell of a time removing the output line from the first filter. I must have tightened it too much. Sprayed it with some PB and decided to see what I could do to fix the bracket I broke. 
Proceeded to remove the bracket and realized that the studs seem to be welded in place.







I think I need to drill the old stud out of there and replace or find a new bracket. Realized there was no way in hell I was getting that bracket back on without taking the whole carriage down for viewing purposes. That part went pretty smooth. 
Hooked up the lines, used some copper washers I had picked up at Advance. Tightened everything down and zip tied the bracket down tight. Start it up and its leaking again. This time the input banjo bolt is putting out a pretty good stream on the inboard side of the bolt. By this time it started getting dark...so I gave up. The washers I used were a little too wide I think. So as I'm cleaning up I find in the bottom of the filter box two little brash washers just the right size.







Sure sucks being a noob. Have a buddy on his way tomorrow to help me get it right.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Ha lesson learned, next time working on a older car soak all bolts with some PB blaster over night.









This is excellent advice. I once restored a 1912 South Bend metal lathe, dismantled it to every last nut and bolt. 
Some of those fasteners hadn't come apart in almost a CENTURY.








STILL no match for good ol' PB BLASTER and a breaker bar!


















_Modified by JGWarner at 1:12 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Nice! PB Blaster FTW.
Charged the 2-door. Starts, but doesn't want to hold an idle while cold. Noticed the hose from the back of the airbox boot to the breather is split. Chased around parts stores looking for one, or something close, or something I can cobble together, with no luck. More places and things to try tomorrow.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reddfoxx* »_Chased around parts stores looking for one, or something close, or something I can cobble together, with no luck.


Maybe a length of heater hose from home creepo? is it the same diameter at both ends? If there's a drastic kink in it maybe an angled pvc fitting and plenty of hose clamps... sorry I dunno which hose you mean.


_Modified by JGWarner at 1:14 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_There's this real steep hill in town I've been burning my brakes on. If I keep it in first going down, it'll race to redline pretty quickly. Keep it in second, and I'll be going way too fast. Neutral and riding the brakes is nice







By the end of the hill, I'd be standing on the brakes and it won't stop. I'm starting to like the smell of burnt brakes. Wonder how many more time I'll have to do that before it's scirocco brake time. Can't wait.
Why not keep it in gear and use your brakes some? You're gonna cook your brake fluid, and that's a Bad Thing.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re:*

Finally got around to putting my cluster in with the tach.








Found a good 12h clock from a Quantum in the JY too
Went through 3 different speedos and several adjustments and got it 3mph off

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Maybe because I'm running 195 60 14 on the front








Good enough for now
Even painted the needles with "Turn Signal Amber". I like this better than fluorescent orange
Then after 126 miles, the odo stopped working








Stupid plastic gear








Even the E-brake warning light stopped working








Looks like it's gonna come out again soon


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (mr.ramsey)*

Stayed home from work today to finish my fuel filter install. Turned out that the washers that came with the filter weren't big enough for the banjo bolt to fit through. Ran around looking for the correct washers. Ended up having to buy another filter to get them....so that makes 3! Put the new washers in place, started her up and voila....no gas shower. Success!!!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Re: (j-boogie253)*

Lookin' sharp boogs. I went with the flourescent orange more because it was easier to take apart the stock cluster than the new VDO triple gauges. I like em all to match.
Here's a crummy photo of the new cluster, gauges and euro Mk2 Polo Sport wheel. I think it's looking almost OEM!








Me likey.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Re: (JGWarner)*

http://www.germanautoparts.com...155/1
looks good! nice meaty steering wheel


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Re: (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_http://www.germanautoparts.com...155/1

HAHAHA! 
Yes I know, I already have a pair of new covers for the clutch and brake pedals, just haven't gotten around to mounting them.
The missing clutch pedal cover is currently jammed in the driver side mirror, keeping it adjusted. 
GHETTO FIX FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And regarding the meaty wheel, it's also over and inch smaller than the stock fox wheel. Steering is not any harder, only more comfortable. I reiterate what Regan said when he went with the smaller cabby sport wheel: 

_Quote, originally posted by *voxwagen88* »_ I didn't realize that I had been driving a bus until I started driving with the smaller wheel. So much more comfortable.


Ditto.










_Modified by JGWarner at 4:52 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Re: (JGWarner)*

That wheel does look great in there
I'm waiting on doing my 3A swap before I put in my VDO's
I want them all to match too, so I'll just figure it out then
I'd love to get my VDO's painted in turn signal amber, but like you said...headache to take apart the VDO's
I don't wanna mess them up since they are used anyway....
What to do what to do?








Guess I'll worry about it when the time comes
And if you think that's a ghetto fix for your mirror...
bubble gum fixed my first Fox's idle screw problems










_Modified by j-boogie253 at 3:05 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Re: (j-boogie253)*

*bows down to J-boogie's superior ghetto fix skillz*


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Re: (JGWarner)*

took a quick walk through a crappy local junkyard
only one vw in the whole spot
a primered 8v scirocco
but the fake wood dash and wolfsburg wheel were interesting...........


----------



## yellowjet (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Installed my driving lights that have been laying around in my shop for a few months 
Hella FF 75 









Looks good Banned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you have to cut the bumper or not?

_Modified by yellowjet at 2:26 AM 3-23-2010_


_Modified by yellowjet at 2:27 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the brake master cylinder.
Now I finally have brakes that will fully stop the car.
The fox is not my daily driver, but will be for the remainder of the week!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (mike in SC)*

yanked the head off the old fox. wow, head gasket job on a vw 8v would be easy as pie. makes me all the more disinterested in doing a volvo 850 turbo.
going to be rebuilding this digifant head, hopefully with 7mm aba valves. swap in cis injector holders. maybe do a little dremel porting if i feel up to it
long term project


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Do us a favor and measure the valves, for posterity. there's been some argument over the size difference (or lack therof) between CIS and digi heads.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

The digi head has 40mm/33mm valves while the cis head has 38mm/33mm. I'm picking up a digi head this week and soon can post pics of both side by side with measurements.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (alaincopter)*

Yes, but vox measured his old 88 CIS-e head when it came off and it had the bigger valves, so riddle me that!
I want data, not facts!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Got Groceries


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

installed my stereo system. now i dont have to listen to everything rattle.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Yes, but vox measured his old 88 CIS-e head when it came off and it had the bigger valves, so riddle me that!
I want data, not facts!









That is strange, think the head or engine may have been changed before he got the car?
I remember people talking about the serial number stamped on the side of the head, how if it ended in "AA" it would mean it has the big valves. That was not true, lots of cis-e 38/33 heads came with AA stamped on them.
I haven't picked up my digi head yet but hope to do so this weekend.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Yes, but vox measured his old 88 CIS-e head when it came off and it had the bigger valves, so riddle me that!
I want data, not facts!









I musta had a brain fart or something. 
The old CIS-E head had small intake valves. 38mm. 
The Eurospec has 40.
Not sure where the wires got crossed. Sorry man.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*

Okie Dokie.
Wonder why with the bigger valves AND the bigger throttle body the digi is rated as producing the same power as the CIS cars.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Okie Dokie.
Wonder why with the bigger valves AND the bigger throttle body the digi is rated as producing the same power as the CIS cars.

Because the exhaust system was still so awful.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*

heh i saw a fox2 today with what looked like a 1-1.5" max exhaust tip.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*

Oh yeah. Duh. Keep forgetting I ripped that tiny exhaust out and never looked back.
The last bushing for my linkage arrived today (Thanks a million J-boogie!) and got it installed. Shifts like like new again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But dang, now I have to keep this crappy 4 speed longer! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Still working on the speedo fix DIY, for anyone who cares. Pulling my cluster AGAIN this weekend, for the SIXTH time.


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Wrestled and lost sleep over what to do with my wagon.. I'll be moving soon and losing the room to keep 2 cars. As much as I love the wagon with its lovely 2 liter, lumpy idle cam power plant and buttoned down Neuspeed and Bilstein Sport suspension, it just doesn't make for a very comfortable daily driver..
Still have a month or so to decide and yes, I do know I'll be back.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Installed the missing front motor stop (thanks luca! And everyone who posted in response to my desperate plea for photos).
Was obviously a simple install, though I did have to jack the engine a little to get the brackets to all line up. A pleasing increase in torque, maybe nothing dyno measurable but definatley quicker off the line, and it even seems quieter. This is with the TT 65 shore A1 front mount. The motor moves ALOT less.
Makes me want to upgrade the lower mounts too... E30? Or do I want to keep my fillings?
Also fixed my drivers door dome light switch, which has been intermittant for a long time and finally asleep altogether. Just needed some emery papering, gobs of dielectric grease and a bigger screw for the worn out hole. Good as new. The switch is grounded right to the unibody where it mounts.
The odo quit today, perfect timing since I have to take the cluster out to photograph the speedo fix I developed. DIY still on the way.



_Modified by JGWarner at 11:24 PM 3-27-2010_


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

Checked compression for fun today. My Fox just hit 215,000 miles. 150 psi across the board.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (Edcon91 II)*

The dome light on the wagon is iffy; guess I should take care of that.
I have E30s. Not harsh; a little more noise but not bothersome.
Replaced a PCV hose on the 2-door.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

Changed wires and plugs on wagon- old coil wire was messed up, causing arcing from center wire to other connections. Surely that was part of my recent troubles... Also set the idle a little higher.


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (reddfoxx)*

cleaned up and put a set of snowflakes on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so much better than the old shredded hubcaps that i had


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (midnightsun)*

Cut every piece of stock wire loom out of the engine bay. Starting to remove not needed wires, relocate grounds and other items as well extend and tuck the rest of the wires in the inner fenders. What a job


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (oRANGEJULIUS)*

Found some pic's from the BBQ/GTG


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (FoxStRacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FoxStRacing* »_Wrestled and lost sleep over what to do with my wagon.. 

You can drop it off at my house. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Problem solved.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Pulled the block and tranny from the old fox yesterday. Was hoping to get rid of the car by today since it's street cleaning, but somehow I didn't get a ticket. It's a miracle!
Now to figure out how to get enough torque to pull the flywheel off and it's off to the machine shop to get lightened








Going to pull the oil pan, oil filter flange, and whatever else needed to throw on an obd1 aba which I've yet to acquire. Then, I'll be redoing the digifant fox head (with 7mm stems if I get really ambitious). How much worse is losing the air shroud for the injectors? I'm planning on getting new mb brass injectors as well, so instead of fitting the air shroud trim over the brass injectors, could I just get the old style holders?
Check out the clutch I pulled out. I can't remember the mileage but it was probably somewhere around 135k.
















How the hell was it still gripping?? It's supposed to have pucks right (or what's the term for it?)


_Modified by ziddey at 9:20 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Reinstalled the cluster for the umpteenth time, still getting all the bugs worked out. FINALLY got the last stage of LED lighting perfect, (decided to go white, finally tired of the old skool puke green). The clock is clear backlit too, can finallly tell the time at night.
My speedo still doesn't work, now the cable seems to be at fault... hrm. I won't be posting my speedo DIY until it's working and calibrated.
And my e-brake and high beam lights don't work on this cluster. great. Wish I noticed that sooner. Guess I'll be pulling it out again tomorrow!








Other than that, I've never had a fox running this well. I can only describe it as healthy and sprightly.







Still not quick, but gettin' there.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_
















How the hell was it still gripping?? It's supposed to have pucks right (or what's the term for it?)


the clutch looks new


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Nothing says 80's cool car like the green glow from a original Alpine deck. No not a removable face or even a pull out deck, am talking about the high quality in dash din mount. (ask your dad or anyone over 35 ) 
7909 Alpine








just got mine back from getting repaired


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Picked up my wagon today and drove 90 miles to my moms house then i start the 922 mile trek home to ny so far so good other than the fact the gas gauge only works sometimes. Will post pics when i get home Sunday


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (ripemdry)*

Drove the 2-door for the first time since the fall. I put it around back before the big snows, and between that and the melting I couldn't get it out. Still left some little ruts, but meh.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Nothing says 80's cool car like the green glow from a original Alpine deck. 

You said it.


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

All I can say is wow







I had no idea these went for so much
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Alpin...3cfbc
got one in a car a few years back but the pre outs didn't work so I sold to some kid I knew for $20 If only I knew


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like this radio







.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_
You said it.









No that is all wrong. Alpine got really stupid with there decks in the 90's no volume knob, way too cluttered display, and the removable face made the deck not install flush in the dash just all wrong


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

8 Spoke 80's Wheels.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (voxwagen88)*

WOW looks great! not diggin the clear tails, but who cares your wagon is so nice!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
No that is all wrong... just all wrong

The noob fails again!








Today I deleted the preheater setup on my 88 wagon, and set up a "poor man's" cold air intake. The exhaust mani heat sheild was removed at some point, and the hot hose from the airbox was gone. Sure enough, when I took it apart the preheater spring-door was stuck in the "hot" position, with the spring slipped off the hinge- holding it shut. So all this time it was breathing warmish air through a 1.5" inlet...








I ripped out the flat plastic support that mounts to the the cold hose, removed that hose and elbow, pulled out the double outlet spring-door section (one screw underneath). I then turned the cold hose around and wrapped the "square" end with duct tape to beef it up until it fit snugly in the airbox inlet. Then I chopped off about 4" off the other end and routed it next to the passenger side headlight. 
Bam! Cheap as free cold(ish) intake, no more preheater bull****. And if it gets really cold I could always move the hose and point it at the engine.








Also adjusted the slack out of the clutch and throttle cables- what a difference! The intake sound is throatier, and the throttle response seems alot quicker. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I took it for a spirited test drive which I enjoyed immensely, until some kid in a honda almost killed me. He came across me at 40mph straight through a red light, passing within INCHES of my wagon. Needless to say, some choice words followed.


_Modified by JGWarner at 7:17 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_
The noob fails again!









LOL


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Cleaned out the throttle body and the air intake today. Washed and degreased the engine bay and hood. Vacuumed the interior.
Got a question for you guys. The car is sometimes stalling when I come to a stop. Idle stabilizer valve? Didn't clean that out yet.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

I don't think the idle boost valves need as much cleaning as true ISV's do.
Also, you shouldn't need to rely on the boost valve to come back to idle.
When it's stalling, are you running the AC/defrost?
How high is your idle? Does it go down if you unplug the idle boost valve electronically?
Stalls both hot and cold?
Maybe a lingering vacuum leak


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_I don't think the idle boost valves need as much cleaning as true ISV's do.

For clarification, the Idle Boost Valve is this, right? can't clean this one I don't think:








The Idle Stabilizer Valve is the one underneath the throttlebody right?

_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_When it's stalling, are you running the AC/defrost?

Not running the AC...too damn nice out for that. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_How high is your idle? Does it go down if you unplug the idle boost valve electronically?

No idea...don't have a tach but it's idling normal. Didn't unplug the Idle Boost but did unplug the ISV when the car was cold and the rpm's dropped a little.

_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_Stalls both hot and cold?

Car was hot when it did it.

_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_Maybe a lingering vacuum leak

I think you're right on that. Ever since I've had the car I have noticed a "Plug" in one of the outlets from the vacuum reservoir. Where is this supposed to connect to?








There was a split in the hose that goes from the intake boot to the charcoal canister that I fixed today.









When I cleaned the throttle body today i didn't remove it from the car. When I had the boot off for the second time today, I could see that some of the gunk I cleaned off settled at the bottom of it. Could stalling happen if the butterfly is staying open a little? May have to pull the whole thing off to clean it correctly, but I want to get another gasket before I do that...or are those gaskets reusable?
Thanks Ziddey!




_Modified by mr.ramsey at 6:43 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh and the results of my under hood cleaning session today

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

The idle boost valves are mounted on the firewall (your first pic). The one on the left is the all purpose one. The one on the right comes on with the ac. If the idle drops when you disconnect the main one, your idle is too low.
Mounted under the intake manifold is the auxilliary air regulator. It has a heating element to close the regulator as the car warms up. Unplugging it should not drop the idle.
Somehow you have a california fox with egr. I'm not sure of the vacuum routing for that. You can probably just delete that. Assuming you have a good cat, it should still pass emissions if you're close enough to the city that you need to do that.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Yup...she's definitely from California....like me







. Does the EGR affect performance? Worth deleting?
I was reading through the 8V forum FAQs and assumed that the Auxilliary Air Regulator was the ISV. Is the AAR in place of an ISV or are they the same thing? Is it something I can clean like they say you should do to the ISV? My idle is usually wonky when the car gets warmed up.
I will go out and unplug the Idle Boost valve after dinner and see what happens.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

EGR is mostly for emissions, NOx specifically. In some applications, it can improve fuel economy (more EGR at light loads, requiring throttle to be opened more, resulting in less pumping losses; slower flame front reducing knock, allowing for more advanced ign. timing, etc), but often it just hurts performance and economy.
The AAR+idle boost valve is "old tech" used in mk1's, early lower end mk2's, and of course the foxes. GTI/GLI mk2s and digifant mk2's used ISV's.
The ISV is pulse width modulated, opening and closing rapidly to obtain the desired idle under all conditions (ideally







).
The AAR starts fairly open, and slowly closes (bimetallic strip-- think household thermostat) as the car warms up and doesn't need extra air to maintain proper idle. It's got a heating element that assists in closing the AAR, so you don't end up with a real high idle when the car is warm.
The idle boost valves are simply that. If the idle drops below a certain threshold, the ecu triggers the valve on, resulting in a fixed amount of additional air to bypass the throttle body. The problem is that coming back to idle, the valve will be off again. So the revs will need to fall below the threshold again for the ecu to trip it. If the revs tank too quickly for the ecu to catch it, you'll stall.
As for the boost valve, if it indeed is triggered by the ecu, you'll be able to hear it click on and off when you plug and unplug it. Not sure how much stress it'd cause on the ecu (they say never to unplug the ISV when the car is on, but that might be different since it's pwm). Either way, I've done both and my ecu's are find (ymmv, please don't sue me)


_Modified by ziddey at 8:17 PM 4-4-2010_


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Unplugged the idle boost and the idle definitely dropped pretty low. Looks like I need to adjust my idle settings.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

I'm not sure if this will help you, but this was my experience with my car
It has AC and an EGR valve as well
When I got it it barely started and had numerous vacuum leaks
I fixed the CSV and got a newish intake boot (mine was cracked) and put all new vacuum lines in
It started up much better but still had idle issues
Which brought me to this...








I believe that is what's called the vacuum amplifier.
I'm not sure what function if any it plays in AC, but my AC didn't work...
I suspected the EGR valve had failed, so I decided to delete the amplifier and all lines to the EGR
I took a look at my Dad's non AC Fox to see the vacuum line orientation
Not sure if the EGR was stuck closed or what, but when I deleted the lines to the EGR, it ran much smoother, so I took all the extra crap out
It really cleaned up the look of the bay too, all those vacuum lines looked tacky...black, yellow, and blue lines all over the place


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Been reading the bible all evening....Read the whole CIS-E fuel system section and then found the EGR information at the end of the Exhaust System and Emission Controls. The EGR Vacuum Amplifier doesn't have anything to do with the AC at all. It even mentions how a bad EGR valve or the amplifier can mess up the idle...so maybe thats my problem. Not sure I'm qualified to start "deleting" it, but there is a good diagram showing all the components.
Oh and it seems the plug on the right side is how its supposed to be.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

It's actually quite easy to delete the amplifier
All you will need is some new rubber vacuum line
Might as well use new vacuum lines while you're there
I used a nice silicone line I got from my local parts store. Expensive, but high quality
I like it better than the standard VW braided stuff
I find the VW stuff gets brittle over time, especially at the ends that connect to the (for lack of a better term) nipples
I used it on my 98 A4 and it did wonders for the vacuum system
I will take some pics of what I did to my Fox and I'll post em tomorrow
GL


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Did you remove the actual EGR valve as well? From the drawings it looks like there is a hard line running from the valve to the exhaust. Was there a hole you had to plug?


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

Nope I left the EGR valve on. Mine was stuck closed so it worked out for me
If one is stuck open, I imagine it would have to be removed so you probably would have to plug something
All I did was eliminate the amplifier and all the lines going to the amplifier and EGR
Then I routed the new lines based on a non AC car


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (j-boogie253)*

We've got some gorgeous weather up here in central Connecticut, I've been working on the fox every minute I can spare.
Yesterday I did some random small jobs, cleaned out a corroded intermittant marker light socket, taped up some loose wires. Discovered that my new cofle speedo cable broke at the tranny end, WTH!? Then just jacked it up and laid under the front end for a while, staring at the A/C parts, itching to rip all of that out. 
Today I started wiring up the triple gauges in the center console. All the wires are in place but the senders still have to go in. The lights are on, WOOT! Nice and bright hi output LEDs. Thinking more and more about going blue... someone stop me...
The dash is really coming alive, remember when I bought this car not a single bulb or gauge in the dash worked. Driving at night was unsettling.
Pics coming soon cuz it happened.


_Modified by JGWarner at 12:34 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_going blue... someone stop me...

No can do, its your taste I cant fix that.
The first thing I do to my fox's is add a dash light kill switch. I like all the lights off in my car when i drive at night. no flashing display or display lights at all from the stereo. I even paint the brights indcator with some blue nail polish makes it really dim.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

oh and I hope you guys know that the cars V.I.N tells inspectors there should be a functional EGR system.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I installed the lowereing springs I got a few weeks ago. The drop was not much at all, but noticable. I was only able to take care of the front today.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_oh and I hope you guys know that the cars V.I.N tells inspectors there should be a functional EGR system. 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_oh and I hope you guys know that the cars V.I.N tells inspectors there should be a functional EGR system. 

Yea but not all states are the same.
I live in Pierce County and all they do is shove a sensor in your tailpipe and measure the emissions at certain engine speeds
They don't do a full inspection like other states so it's no problem for me








From what I've heard on the Vortex, seems like the East Coast has strict car inspection guidelines
I think I like Washington even more now


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (j-boogie253)*

Connecticut didn't even pop my hood. Newer cars would get more scrutiny probably.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (j-boogie253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j-boogie253* »_
Yea but not all states are the same.
I live in Pierce County and all they do is shove a sensor in your tailpipe and measure the emissions at certain engine speeds
They don't do a full inspection like other states so it's no problem for me








From what I've heard on the Vortex, seems like the East Coast has strict car inspection guidelines
I think I like Washington even more now

SC doesn't even bother with that much. We voted out our inspection process in the 90s.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (j-boogie253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j-boogie253* »_
Yea but not all states are the same.
I live in Pierce County and all they do is shove a sensor in your tailpipe and measure the emissions at certain engine speeds
They don't do a full inspection like other states so it's no problem for me








From what I've heard on the Vortex, seems like the East Coast has strict car inspection guidelines
I think I like Washington even more now
hah!
in massachusetts, it's a visual examination of everything and a sniffer test on the treadmill every two years (safety every year). but it's not like they check against the book to see what you're supposed to have. they're supposed to at least look at the vac diagram on the hood and check that, but i've never seen them really even do that for the 5+ emissions exams i've done there. hell, i've had a 90 plymouth horizon with a screw blocking off the egr, and it's never been a problem at all. That car got the best emissions I've seen out of any car too.
in ny, you only get emissions testing in and around the city, but it's really more or less the same deal-- make the animal run on the treadmill and make sure its farts don't smell too bad.
moving to california is another story. anything off label and it never has a chance. When I got my current fox, I ripped off the thermostatic air cleaner (fancy smog term for the exhaust manifold warm air diverter) and insta-failed. Then, I didn't apply the sticker for the msd blaster coil and would have failed for that (good thing I had the sticker in the car). Then, I had ign timing at 10*btdc, which was beyond the 6+/-2. Absurd stuff. I need to find a "friendly" smog buddy before next smog or I'm screwed if I build up a turbo. Here in california, they pull out a book that shows everything to look for for each car. Not to mention, smogging is so much more expensive than any other place. ^$&%#@$%#%^%&$%$#


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

In mass theres no sniffer test or dyno run anymore... havent done that in over 4 years. inspection stations removed all the equipment for such tests. They leave it up to your cars obd to do all the work for you. Its not like any foxes would be under any emissions testing in mass as anything 96 and under only requires safety.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_Nice and bright hi output LEDs. Thinking more and more about going blue... someone stop me...
For the luvva Pete, *please* make sure those things are aimed properly. Not that it'll matter - most of those high output kits have horrible light scatter and will blind oncoming drivers even if you point 'em at the ground.
And yeah, stay away from the blue lights.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_For the luvva Pete, *please* make sure those things are aimed properly. Not that it'll matter - most of those high output kits have horrible light scatter and will blind oncoming drivers even if you point 'em at the ground.
And yeah, stay away from the blue lights.

Um, I think he was talking about his _dash_ lights...


----------



## Ian! (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_<snip>
it's really more or less the same deal-- make the animal run on the treadmill and make sure its farts don't smell too bad.

That's how it is in Washington. Visual inspection of emissions components only comes into play if you're going after the repair waiver the DOE gives out.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kerensky* »_For the luvva Pete, *please* make sure those things are aimed properly. Not that it'll matter - most of those high output kits have horrible light scatter and will blind oncoming drivers even if you point 'em at the ground.
And yeah, stay away from the blue lights.

Yea he was talking about dash lights, but I understand fully
I can't stand idiots that put these high intensity headlights on and don't know how to aim them
I call them _eyeball fryers_
That's when I give em a dose of my low and high beams all at once


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (kerensky)*

Whoa, whoa! I meant my dash lights! I would never install that kinda cheap r icer crap! I'm a classy guy! I only considered blue dash lights to look like the mk4 dash lights, blue and red. Meh I think I'll stick with white or green, anything else just looks silly.
Today I met another Fox owner! A guy I've seen around town with a white '89 coupe, turns out he works within sight of my apartment. Real good guy, told him about this forum and he plans to come by. He needs a driver side window regulator, anybody have one? He might need a passenger side too.
And amazingly, he still has the dilaptitated cardboard shields around the rad AND that little board in front of the block. I told him if he lets me copy them I'll make him and me new sets out of HDF.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I have the top and bottom cardboard pieces too. I had the one in front of the block until recently. I had pulled it out to take a pic, and then I guess I didn't put it back in there right. Now it's gone

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

went to the yard today at lunch. got a rear side marker and a dealer option AC switch (will probably use it for my air compressor)


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

Ok stupid question do all ac cars have the rocker switch? My car has an ac compressor but I don't have a switch like that.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ripemdry)*

Factory AC cars do not have the rocker switch. Only the dealer option/ installed car have it


----------



## WyMCoupe (Jul 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I finally have something worthwhile to post in here.








Cylinder #4 has very poor compression. Don't quite know the extent of the damage yet but I will later on today.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

I snatched one of those dealer option A/C switches on ebay a while back. Was even cheaper than my foglight switch, and now I have all six! Gotta catch 'em all!
The foglights have yet to be wired up, and I'm deleting the factory A/C, so I'll probably rig the dealer A/C switch to a WOT switch arrangement with a CTS bypass, so I can kick up the resistance on that sensor at will, therfore enrichening mixture at will. 
I figure it's right under my finger and the snowflake can stand for "pretend coolant temp is colder"!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3267302


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*

Did the fuel filter on the white wagon.
Filled up the tank with gas.
Found the tank has a leak.
Dropped the tank.
Filtered new fuel out of the tank.
Ordered a new tank on Monday.
Got the new tank yesterday.
Need to order internal sealer for the tank, and paint the outside.
That is all.


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
Dropped the tank.
.
u mean lowered it


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the brit)*

I finally rewired my radio so it won't stay on without the key, and finished wiring up my new VDO console gauges!
Here's some crappy cell phone pix cuz it happened:
Front of the console. You can see the 6x terminal screwed to the side of the pass side lower air shaft. Everything is run through this, it makes for a clean install. Since I took this pic I rigged all the connectors into a stereo multiplug I had lying around, so removing the console means only uplugging one multiplug!








The wiring from the back of the console. I came up with a more conventional "sandwich" style mount for the gauges. The wires are red 12v+ for the lighting (the ashtray light was used), green 12v+ for the gauges themselves (tapped into the instrument cluster circuit, with it's own fuse), and black for all grounds (again the ashtray light). The two white wires go to the oil and water senders. In hindsight I should have made them different colours. Still could, just lazy.








Cool added feature: the Voltmeter comes on when you put the key in the ignition, so you can tell the condition of the batt before you crank. And even watch it dip while you crank. Too cool. Even my '84 Jag didn't do that. 
The front view. Lookin tight, methinks. Everything lights up BRIGHT clean white, all high-output LED lighting and re-worked reflectors in the cluster. You will notice I also finally put on my new pedal pads. Now I just need a new cig lighter, which should be on it's way from Luca... 








Also still LOVING this little euro market PoloG40 wheel! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Worth _every_ penny.


_Modified by JGWarner at 10:27 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*

I replaced my transfer pump today in an AutoZone parking lot. Took less than 10 munutes. No more screaming main pump!!
Yesterday I wired up, and installed red LED bulbs in my cluster. Its nice being able to see my speed when I drive at night!!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Edcon91 II)*

I completed my "different-key-for-every-lock-mod" on the wagon by replacing the triggerless passenger side door handle.
Also fixed a "blown" speaker in the dash. When it suddenly started making noise a few days back, I just turned the balance away from that side until I could get some time to futz with it. Sitting and idling in traffic over the last couple of days, I could sometimes hear something from that side like it was trying to play and just making that gawdawful death-rattle of a cracked driver - but it wasn't being sent any signal - it even did it with the radio off. Finally got a few minutes to check it out last night and discovered that the front mounting screw (closest to the windshield) had backed all the way out and fallen in between the tweeter and cone, resulting in that awful racket. So yeah, I 'fixed' a 'blown' speaker.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Those gauges are hardcore. I wish I could figure out how to make them work in my cabby that came with them lol. I've got the whole interior out so I assume I'll figure it out when I'm putting it all back together.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Brightgolf)*

oil change 3000 miles overdue. drained a little over 2 quarts. car runs so much smoother now. was putting it off since i'm going to be swapping the engine soon, but old oil wasn't enough motivation.
noticed the low pressure oil sensor broke off. not that that's useful anyway. i'll know it's low when my lifters tell me. when i first got the car, the lifters would clack with 3 quarts of oil. after an autorx treatment, it looks like i can go down to 2 quarts and not clack








starter seems to be giving up the ghost. it's a reman one that the po put on just before the car was sold.


----------



## vdubinsd (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

1 quart flat white, some tape and screwdrivers, a mess of 320 grit and this









becomes this
















its not perfect (want meant to be) it was painted outside in the beautiful palmdale afternoon breeze, but it looks better than it did
once I have a chance to clean up some moldings and a bit of overspray here and there I will be happy
_Modified by vdubinsd at 7:31 AM 4-9-2010_


_Modified by vdubinsd at 7:32 AM 4-9-2010_


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

I installed my new cluster ,so awesome to have a tach,but now my speedo jumps around like mad,but the plug and play feature is too cool !!!!


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (fox guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fox guy* »_I installed my new cluster ,so awesome to have a tach,but now my speedo jumps around like mad

It is pretty easy to take your speedo out of your old cluster and put it in the tach cluster. Most people do it just to retain the correct mileage reading on the odometer. The tach cluster I installed only read 122,000 miles. I like this one better, and it stayed with the car:
http://i2.photobucket.com/albu...0.jpg
.........The only thing I did to my Fox today was put $6.00 of 87 octane in it. We have a date tomorrow morning though










_Modified by Edcon91 II at 6:09 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (Edcon91 II)*

87? why not 93?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Brightgolf)*

Cuz 93 is a waste of $$$ in a 9.0:1 CR motor...


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (snowfox)*

Lol I remember when I ran the tank of seafoam through the gas and oil and then I changed the plugs and wires and cap and rotor an then dumped in a tank of 93 and it ran like a completely different car. I kind of miss the fox. I may be getting an old gli to replace the spot in the driveway with another car that almost looks like it and its black as well to boot!


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_Cuz 93 is a waste of $$$ in a 9.0:1 CR motor...

This. 
Our owners manuals, and I'm assuming the Bentley says 87 is recommended. My last Fox actually seemed to run worse if I'd put premium in it.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubinsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubinsd* »_1 quart flat white, some tape and screwdrivers, a mess of 320 grit and this









becomes this


















It looks pretty good in the pictures. I want to attempt to paint my Fox. I have a gun, and compressor. Where did you buy your paint?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (Edcon91 II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Edcon91 II* »_ My last Fox actually seemed to run worse if I'd put premium in it.

Maybe spark wasn't hot enough? I only run higher octane when it gets over 90F and my rad isn't keeping up. Hence the new rad and gauge this year... 
Today I finally got around to painting my sorry looking timing belt cover: 








(you wouldn't look much better under the hood of a car for 20 years)
Removing, scrubbing, sanding to bare metal:








Crappy cell phone pic on a french newspaper. Don't ask.
Then priming, high heat engine enamel, and reinstalling: 








Looks too good! Now I'll have to paint the valve cover!! &%#$ Uh oh, I can see this devolving into a (very fun) downward spiral...










_Modified by JGWarner at 10:43 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I got pulled over tonight in my silver wagon. The cop said my car was too low. Then he went back to his trunk to get his tape measure I slowly raised it a few inches. He measured the headlight to ground a few times and scratched his head a few times then let me go. No ticket for no front plate or any thing stupid


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

you bastard your wagon is going to get banned


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*








That's funny.
You should get one of these too:
Remote Hideaway Plate Holder 
I know I've seen a remote controlled one. That link is the manual version of it. But I want one for my TT.


_Modified by mr.ramsey at 12:35 AM 4-10-2010_


----------



## vdubinsd (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Edcon91 II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Edcon91 II* »_
It looks pretty good in the pictures. I want to attempt to paint my Fox. I have a gun, and compressor. Where did you buy your paint?

wal mart lol
rustoleum flat white mixed with lacquer thinner-goes on like stucco but dries like a rock-after a week or so of drying I will take some fine paper and scuff it down, will still show some sanding scratches but its flat so who cares- Ive done it before, soo much easier with a gun versus cans and it dries much harder
does look better in the pic than in life to be honest; but all I did was peel the tape and put the trim on-once I give it another afternoon of love it will look fine for what the car's mission is
total cost $28







still under $700 total in the car


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Your car looks so good in white.
I cant decide between painting mine a really dark grey/almost black, black or white.
You people make it so hard to decide!
Stop having such nice cars!


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ianwilson)*

I was set on black before seeing this one. Now I think I'm going white. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Edcon91 II)*

White hides imperfections in the paint and Body work the best, Black does the opposite.


----------



## vdubinsd (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

If it aint right, paint it white

quoted from a used car sled lot owner I worked for as a youth

so I did-and I think the white/black trim gives it a 80's stormtrooper look, cant wait to do the wheel centers black too


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubinsd)*

Finally got around to putting in the tach cluster and after treating my left arm for a few scratches and abrasions (dam speedo cable) I installed a new fuel sending unit into the tank. I guess someone let the car sit with very little gas in it for a long time because tank is super rusty inside sending unit was also very rusty, any suggestions of a good tank coating or just get a new tank?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubinsd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubinsd* »_ cant wait to do the wheel centers black too 

leave them OG gold, change the trim strip to match the wheels (Blacked out wheels is a fad) the OG anodized gold is classic


----------



## vdubinsd (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_
change the trim strip to match the wheels 










I might just have to do that.....hmmmm
and I would not black the whole wheel, just the mesh-polish out my .5 inch lips lol


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubinsd)*

Today I was trying to dial in the feel of my shifter, dismantled and reassembled the shift linkage at least 4 times. Used a fresh locking nut each time too! 
What I ended up doing was adding some spacers on the bolt that's holding the linkage halves together, and bent the top of the halves (where the larger bushings live) towards easchother a smidge. This helped get back some notchiness, but it's still gummy. I never disassembled the splined rod section so there's not much else to adjust.








At work last week I stumbled upon a nice 1" diameter solid bronze alloy rod, about 5" long. Heavy. I snagged it to make prototype bushings, but this afternoon a thought hit me: "weighted shift rod"
I was planning to attach it with pipe clamps, so gave it a few grooves on the lathe to keep it from slipping around. I attached it above the linkage assembly, between the upper bushings, along the extension of the shift rod, one end butted up to the disc end. Hard to take a photo of this! Would a drawing help?
Wow, it makes a noticable difference. Shifting is smoother and locks into each gear with a positive *thunk*. I can actually toss the shifter around and it slides home itself! 
Still doesn't like getting into first. The feel is better but still muddy. Well, time to make bronze bushings!
Also picked up a $6 HELP brand speedo cable core from autozone (I normally wouldn't set foot in there, but this cable was too cheap to pass up). The cable itself is decent quality, but the square tip you have to "crimp" in place is not. Neither is the tool it comes with, it bent on the first try.







On the second try I broke the tip.







Good news is one of these HELP brand speedo cables is long enough for *2* fox cables! That's a $3 cable folks, if you can figure out how to make one end square. Will try brazing it on monday.
My $20 Cofle speedo cable broke after only three weeks use, and it broke right at the crimped on square tip. I'm just re-using the sleeve and connectors.
The cashier at autozone also works part time at a local VW dealership (what does that tell you) and asked about the fox. He'd never seen a wagon. 
In the parking lot were several mk3s, and a couple dubbers hanging around. When they saw me get into the Fox- and did a double take as they realised what it was- they started waving and calling out "whoa, holy ****! nice old fox!"
Good kids. I let the TT exhaust sing a bit, then peeled out for 'em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by JGWarner at 9:09 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*

Good parking lot tale!
I felt a bit like James May as I spent some time cleaning the vents...








Before___________________________________________________After


_Modified by voxwagen88 at 8:27 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*

Inspired by JGWarner to play with the shifter. I installed it last summer and got it tweaked to be good enough and never bothered wrestling under the car again. 2nd gear is sometimes hard to get into and requires special technique. When that fails, you have to press down to get past the reverse lockout to find it.
I took the bitch route and loosened the top two bolts and slide the shifter over to the left. Second is wonderful now, and all the other gears still work. Good thing it's a 4sp, otherwise I'd for sure have lost 5th doing so.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Um, WTF?*

OK, so I'm puttering around in the front yard. First mow of the season, raking old leaves out of the ivy and monkey grass, etc. I look at the wagon in the driveway and I spy something not quite right...








]Look a bit closer. It looks like there are *two* wheel wells...








And the inner one is obviously loose...








There's actually a plastic rock shield on the inside of the fender well. I'd seen the little clips but I just had assumed they were holding on that thin black molding strip on the fender lip edge. Was this an option, or perhaps a wagon-only thing? When they aren't falling out, they fit just perfectly. The one on the passenger side was snug - it certainly had to be available from the dealer. No way anything aftermarket would've fit this well.
Here's the front part of the well. There are some pan-head screws in a couple of spots securing this thing to the fender well.








Anyway, I pulled it out some, then slipped the inside edge back under the little welded-on clips, and popped it back into place, pressing the outside clips on over the fender lip.








Finished product.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Um, WTF? (kerensky)*

Ahh that looks like the stock inner fender found on all foxes?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Um, WTF? (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Ahh that looks like the stock inner fender found on all foxes?

Wow! what a rare find! And you re-installed it perfectly! And the photos made it so real, like I was right there at the moment of discovery!
...










_Modified by JGWarner at 3:19 AM 4-11-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Um, WTF? (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_
Wow! what a rare find! And you re-installed it perfectly! And the photos made it so real, like I was right there at the moment of discovery!
...









_Modified by JGWarner at 3:19 AM 4-11-2010_
 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by ziddey at 5:28 AM 4-11-2010_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*Re: Um, WTF? (Banned wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_Ahh that looks like the stock inner fender found on all foxes?
Um, my 4 door, which I bought brand new, does not and never has had them. I've never seen them before (though admittedly I never knew to look for them).
Surely my Fox can't be the only one that didn't have them.


_Modified by kerensky at 12:03 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Um, WTF? (kerensky)*

I only have one splash guard on my fox


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Um, WTF? (kerensky)*

My wagon (a Fox GL, this might matter) Has one on the passenger side. The driver side was probably removed, it was in an accident there before I bought it.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Um, WTF? (JGWarner)*

Sounds like lazy brazilian on a friday afternoon just before quitting time. Kind of like a lot of mk3 golfs and jettas were the same way.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Um, WTF? (Brightgolf)*

Today I replaced the spark plugs (NGK coppers), wires (Bosch OEM style staggered length), Distributer cap (Bosch OEM style w/ supressor cover), rotor (Bosch) and ignition coil (Bosch made in Brazil). 
For some reason the PO had installed bosch platinums. This may have been the source of my lumpish idle, cuz it smoothed out perceptibly with the coppers.
Runs like a top. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Um, WTF? (JGWarner)*

Same tune up I ran and worked perfectly.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Um, WTF? (Brightgolf)*

reman starter gave up the ghost. must have only had 10k miles on it. had to push the car for street cleaning. best i could do was have it about 5 feet away from the curb


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Um, WTF? (ziddey)*

Oops! Should've snagged an OEM one in the VW sale! Quick, I think foxvergnoogen still has one for sale and cheap!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4794808


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Um, WTF? (JGWarner)*

found a minty fresh interoir @ pull a part. bought everything but the headlinerit goes in tomorrow after the trim paint and seats dry (shampooed)







pics will come.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Tried to check the timing, but I couldn't see the timing mark at all. Any recommendations on cleaning the flywheel so I can find the mark with my timing light? Also, is the cylinder at the front of the engine number 1?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_Tried to check the timing, but I couldn't see the timing mark at all. Any recommendations on cleaning the flywheel so I can find the mark with my timing light? Also, is the cylinder at the front of the engine number 1?
yes, the cylinder by the timing belt is #1. you can turn the engine over by hand until you find the mark. then use some fluorescent ink to mark it.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_Any recommendations on cleaning the flywheel so I can find the mark with my timing light? 

How brave are you? If you poke down through the window with something like an abrasive pad from Scotch-Brite or Standard Abrasives - probably the maroon colored ones would be a good grade to start - you can clean up the edge of the flywheel with the engine just idling. Stay off the starter gear teeth or you'll go through a lot of pads.







Then you may want to do the bight spot of paint thing...


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys.....I'll try figuring out how to turn the engine by hand and go that route.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

The easy route is to blip the starter and check the flywheel to see where it's at. Eventually, you'll find TDC viewable to be able to mark it with ink.
Otherwise, the best route is to turn the crankshaft bolt.
If you have the timing cover off, you can turn the cam bolt as well. If you go this route, you should take the spark plugs off. Otherwise, that's way too much strain on the timing belt.

---

Put in the starter from my old fox. Car turns over so fast you'd think the timing belt snapped. Seems to take a second after starting to disengage though. Probably going to pick up a $29 reman unit from vw.
Car's been running real lean lately. Hooked up the dpr test harness and see that the dpr drops to 0ma. Unplug the o2s and it goes right back to 10ma like it should. Ground the lambda wire and it climbs to 20ma as it should. Stupid unheated $15 bosch o2 sensor. I'd been advocating it as a cheap replacement for a long time, but I think I'm going to stop now. Probably got 8k on the sensor and it just never ran quite right. It seems to cool off just idling, and the sensor is right on the manifold. Abnormal behavior as well when it did work. DPR current would drop from 10ma to about 8ma, then go back to 10ma and start dropping again. Idle would get rough, then smooth out for a sec, and then get rough again.
Swapped the bosch heated unit from my old fox and it's behaving normally again. Proper oscillation around 9ma now. Car's got power again.
I think pick-n-pull's got a 15% off coupon for this weekend if you sign up for their rewards program (free), so it might be time to pick up an aba block.
It's good to be driving the fox again. I'm not hating on the mk2, but there's just something about the fox that's so good


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Went to get an inspection this morning. Failed me for my tires.








Fellow dubber did the inspection and would've passed me, had his boss not been right there. Going to put the stock wheels back on and go back in the morning.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

Failed for tires? What exactly was the problem?
I'm sure inspections are coming here, eventually. I'm starting to pay attention to that kind of stuff. Or maybe I'll just move out of the county...


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Down to the wear bars on the tires. Summers basically here so I was just going to let them go til Fall.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

Oh- I thought maybe they didn't like the tread pattern or size or something: "Non-stock tires, they'll have to go!"


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

Was working on a 93 chevy corsica. Had to run to the picknpull to get a battery. Brakes started clanking real bad. Went to check and found that one of the carrier bolts was gone and the other one very loose. Made an emergency stop at OSH to get some temporary bolts. ?!?!?! They were torqued to spec if not more.

Anyone know of a good gm forum? Car stalls out sometimes and is hard to restart. Thinking it's either the TPS or MAP sensor. Going back on Monday to take another look and see if I can pull any codes.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

Hm. My grandfather worked for GM for 25 years. He told me all about how they did things...
On an entirely related note: I've never owned a single american car.
What does that tell you?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JGWarner)*

Made dinner (i could see my cars from the kitchen window)


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

Stood beside it in the rain for hours.
Trying to sort out how the carpet is getting wet.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (voxwagen88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voxwagen88* »_Stood beside it in the rain for hours.
Trying to sort out how the carpet is getting wet.

I've got the same problem








I fixed my trunk to where it doesn't leak at all, even fixed my sunroof so it doesn't leak either....then found my carpet was saturated on the driver side a month later








I can't seem to track it down, but it seems like it is coming from the corner by the windshield
Sometimes I can see little water droplets by the hood release handle
Not sure if it's the firewall or the windshield
On another note, I got bored and tired of working in a dirty engine bay, so out came the scrubbers, toothbrush, and 409
My cylinder head is actually silver now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (j-boogie253)*

Been a lousy day with the Fox. Got nasty clanking. Pull over and find that the driver's ball joint nuts to the subframe were both loosened. Tighten that up and find that that axle is slightly loose too. What the.. I figure I'd drive it home and work on the axle then. A few minutes later on the highway, it starts clanking again. Now I need to have the steering wheel way left to track straight. I pull out to check again and find that my front right tire is flat. Somehow it didn't feel like your normal flat (guess I'm not used to low profile tires or something). Would have been repairable if I stopped sooner, but the sidewall's ruined.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ziddey)*

Wow sorry man that is a crappy day


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *j-boogie253* »_
I've got the same problem








I fixed my trunk to where it doesn't leak at all, even fixed my sunroof so it doesn't leak either....then found my carpet was saturated on the driver side a month later








I can't seem to track it down, but it seems like it is coming from the corner by the windshield
Sometimes I can see little water droplets by the hood release handle
Not sure if it's the firewall or the windshield
On another note, I got bored and tired of working in a dirty engine bay, so out came the scrubbers, toothbrush, and 409
My cylinder head is actually silver now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










x3 on the wet carpet. I think its leaking from the engine bay. The drains in the drip tray area must be leaking in somehow. Both my driver and passenger side kick panels get wet. The water seems to collect behind the drivers seat for me. Been thinking about drilling some drain holes.


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*

i just shop vac my back seat after it rains


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Had to put my steelies back on and figured I'd spray them white first. She drives so much better with the 13's. Steering nice and light again. White wheels turned out pretty good too. May have to prep them a little better and do a better job spraying them. Look a little crappy up close but good from a distance.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mr.ramsey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.ramsey* »_
x3 on the wet carpet. I think its leaking from the engine bay. The drains in the drip tray area must be leaking in somehow. Both my driver and passenger side kick panels get wet. The water seems to collect behind the drivers seat for me. Been thinking about drilling some drain holes.


Same for me. I know my drip tray drain holes are clear and they work, but maybe there is something I can't see where they leak into the car as well








Oh well, I also have to do the post-rain shop vac too or else it'll start stinking


----------



## spanky62239 (Mar 11, 2010)

Put on the transfer pump today. My main pump is still making a lot of noise... thoughts?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (spanky62239)*

Thoughts? How about you waited too long to change the transfer pump! That would suck...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

I must have really bad karma right now. Got another flat today. This one will be repairable at least


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (ziddey)*

I dialed in a bit of camber in the rear of my wagon.


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Made a deal getting the wagon one step closer to a new home.


----------



## spanky62239 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

ouch...the main pump is less than two months old... can it die out that quick? its running fine now...just loud


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (spanky62239)*

Someone can correct me if I'm mis-recalling here, but the pump is lubricated in the fuel it's pumping, so when one pump is down the lower fuel pressure means the other has to work twice as hard AND with poor lubrication.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

how loud is loud? is it squealing or just noisy compared to lower pressure efi pumps?
how's your fuel filter?


----------



## DeathAfterPain (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (ziddey)*

yea my vanagon gets really loud when the filter starts getting clogged


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (FoxStRacing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FoxStRacing* »_Made a deal getting the wagon one step closer to a new home.

Will said home meet Fox Forum approval?


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (voxwagen88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voxwagen88* »_Stood beside it in the rain for hours.
Trying to sort out how the carpet is getting wet.

mine also does this. i'm thinking it's the seal around the windshield leaking because there is a little bit of rust right where the trim piece wraps around above the dash. it almost always gets wet right above the hood release when it rains. i'm going out now to put my new ish back seat and trim panels in


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (lilgreydentwagen)*

Installed my new to me front door cards to see how they looked
Cell pics so bare with me...I've seen worse pics
















Also shampooed the matching rear bench I grabbed with the door cards...maaan was that thing gross!!!








Next step, fix up rear door cards and install them along with my non-knee bar dash


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looks great! I want door pockets bad.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (lilgreydentwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilgreydentwagen* »_mine also does this. i'm thinking it's the seal around the windshield leaking because there is a little bit of rust right where the trim piece wraps around above the dash. it almost always gets wet right above the hood release when it rains. 

Odds are the frame under the windshield is rotting away. Had that happen more than once.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Today is my 1st anniversary with my Fox! Still loving it.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Cleaned out RockAuto's stock of discounted Bosch CTS. $39 for _three_ Bosch sensors... I'm happy.


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Sold the Lipstick Menace*

Sold the 93 Mulberry/Purple/Lipstick Menace 2Door Polo to a very happy guy and new Foxer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2slowfosho (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Sold the Lipstick Menace (DasBaldGuy)*

added a little bling


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

Sometimes you worry me!...What are you using Photoshop>? lol!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VWFOX407)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFOX407* »_What are you using Photoshop?

Yes, the dollar bill and the water is real, the baby is entirely CG.
C'mon, no kid is THAT cute.


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Sold the Lipstick Menace (DasBaldGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBaldGuy* »_Sold the 93 Mulberry/Purple/Lipstick Menace 2Door Polo to a very happy guy and new Foxer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Wow! So all you have right now is the "Saviero"?


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Sold the Lipstick Menace (twarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twarch* »_








Wow! So all you have right now is the "Saviero"?

True story! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*What did you do to your fox today?*

Got to installing my new OEM $19 fenders. Was raining all day so I only got the passenger side on. Looks good. Only a couple bolts that were hard to reach. Pics cuz it happened:
















And finally got a good pic of my new gauges lit up at night with the high power LEDs.








The driver side fender goes on tomorrow, and that's the one that REALLY needed replacing.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: What did you do to your fox today? (JGWarner)*

New sheet metal looks so good!


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: What did you do to your fox today? (JGWarner)*

I love the clarity on your gauges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Where did you get your LED's and which ones did you get?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: What did you do to your fox today? (the brit)*

Went to a show today


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

How low do you drive that while on the bags?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (themagellan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themagellan* »_How low do you drive that while on the bags?

depends on the road. (I had the aliment set when at 30 psi in the front and 25 rear with me in the car and half a tank of gas) even lifted all the way up on the bags it's 1" lower then stock. its on the ground when parked the front sub frame is on the ground. i dont have any rolling shots of it 
this is all the way up


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Wow. All the way up is as low as I want to go. I'm boring.
Jesse: the LEDs were from SuperbrightLEDs.com, a vortex sponsor.
I did some work to the stock instrument cluster reflector, basically cut the back off and epoxied on a long strip of polished stainless. This is because the old incandescent bulbs emmited light 360 degrees. LEDs only emit a narrow beam, and the stainless "mirror" reflects the light directly down at the diffusor. I obviously replaced the green diffusor with clear stencil material.
I have to confess, I wasted ALOT of money on lightbulbs before I found the right combination. I must be superbrightLEDs favourite customer by now. I'm talking triple digits on friggen LIGHT BULBS!
For the cluster you want "twist lock" style bulbs, which come in sockets like the stock incandescents. The model number is: *Twist-lock B8.3D* These bulbs come in high and low power, but the high output LEDs are limited in color, red white and blue I think. They do sell green high-output LEDs as loose bulbs, but they require modification to fit in the stock sockets, and that is a royal pain in the a$$. I do not recomend messing around with any other bulbs. These twist-lock bulbs are a snug fit, but plug-and-play.
For the HVAC controls I used two sub-miniature wedge bulbs, called *74-xHP* Lots of colors, high output. You can use these for the instrument cluster, but you have to figure out a way to jam them in the stock sockets. To do that, you have to rip out the old bulbs without breaking them. PITA.
For the VDO gauges and overhead maplight (on a Fox GL) I used a bulb called *WLED-xHP* This is a minature wedge style bulb, comes in 5 colors, plug-and-play with orginals.
For the dome lights I used a "festoon" style bulb called *4210-xHP3 * This is three high-output LEDs in a row. VERY bright. They have several lengths, measure your socket first.
By the way, these bulbs are polarized, if at first they don't light up, turn them around in the socket, they should then work.
Colors match pretty well across the different bulbs, but white is tricky, hence all the wasted money. They effectively sell *4* "temperatures" or shades of white: Cool white, Pure white, Natural white, and Warm white. Sound silly? With two bulbs lit up next to eachother, your eye can see the difference instantly. Very annoying when you want all your gauges to match!!! I stuck with Pure white (around 4500K). Again, you don't really have this problem with the colored bulbs. I might go blue someday. I just wasted too much money on white to try right now.
I'm still working on external bulbs, blinkers, taillights, etc. They don't cost much more than regular bulbs and last alot longer, draw less power, light up bright and instantly, the technology has come a LONG way. And no re-wiring needed!
HTH.










_Modified by JGWarner at 10:22 AM 4-26-2010_


----------



## twarch (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (JGWarner)*

So. What is apparently the last remaining Leistritz Sport exhaust for a VW fox has finally given out. Damn Michigan winters!
Driving home from work last night, it broke just ahead of the muffler, making my car go from a nice, low burble to a raspy, loud ***** in the blink of an eye. 
She's in the shop today, to see if the good car doctor can save it.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Nothing much. Did the oil and filter, topped up a bit of coolant, checked the DPR current and tweaked the mixture a touch and added a bump to the ignition timing. Just the basic oil change with a check up on the tune...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (snowfox)*

It stopped raining just long enough to install the driver side fender. Looks so much better! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

I missed it.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (FoxStRacing)*









Lower it


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

Mmmmm, pears are friggin good!
I ordered front fenders for my Fox finally...woohoo
Whether or not they go on my current car is still up in the air...I need to get a wagon!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (j-boogie253)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j-boogie253* »_Mmmmm, pears are friggin good!
I ordered front fenders for my Fox finally...woohoo
Whether or not they go on my current car is still up in the air...I need to get a wagon!

Wagons are for losers!
I installed the dual downpipe I got from Jesse on my wagon last night, thanks Jesse!
I KID, I KID!!!!


----------



## geniegate (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (voxwagen88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voxwagen88* »_Stood beside it in the rain for hours.
Trying to sort out how the carpet is getting wet.

Mine does that too, more than "wet" I've had water sloshing around in there, but I've never seen the seats or the dashboard get wet. A total mystery.
Soon I'll be replacing the coil and cha-ching$$ shelling out $$ for new spark plug wires.
Today I replaced the car radio, and fried something, so I have to connect a wire .... :-( to make the radio think it's "on". Hopefully someone will answer my Q. in another thread about this.








This monday, I had a wire fabricated to use a coil from some other car (don't do this BTW...) didn't realize it'd cost $80.00 in labor... worked great for a couple miles and then immediately started missing again (and hesitates to start) if I'd just got the correct coil in the first place I wouldn't have to spend another 80 for another coil, plus $60 for wires (because my old wire is rigged for the old coil..) all in all, it seems to have been a bad move to "save" money on a replacement coil.
Saturday, oil change.
Friday, took it in to the shop for exhaust.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I ordered some parts for a small "project" for it.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (ziddey)*

Ouch! That's why I don't store my hay bales under my car when its hot. I let it cool down before I put them under there.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Detailed more of my engine bay and found my head gasket is starting to leak at cyl#1...no water in oil yet though








Also, found another coolant leak problem








So, my CTS leaks (the white one), but it still works properly...I loosened it up and then cranked it back down
Drove it for a while, let it sit overnight...still leaks







WTF!
Does it need a new crush ring???
The coolant collects on the block underneath the coolant flange








Do I need another sensor or a new crush ring washer thingy








TIA
EDIT: Forgot to say that it only leaks after being driven and then sitting for quite some time
It doesn't leak right away after turning the car off










_Modified by j-boogie253 at 11:19 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (j-boogie253)*









uhh, why did you take a picture of my cts leak? how did you get my hood open?


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: (ziddey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ziddey* »_
uhh, why did you take a picture of my cts leak? how did you get my hood open?

I actually stole your car, look outside








I'm beginning to think maybe it has been overtightened at some point and the threads might be messed up in the water neck


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

No, you obviously took a picture of my CTS coolant leak.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (doppelfaust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doppelfaust* »_No, you obviously took a picture of my CTS coolant leak.

Man, I feel left out, I don't have a CTS leak.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_
Man, I feel left out, I don't have a CTS leak.









Me neither. And I'll bet their connections are all corroded too.
I listed my wagon in the classifieds today.


----------



## Foxarchist (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Coffee*

Well, since I never use the ashtray or the coin holder, I decided to replace them with something more useful (to me). I cut out an appropriate shape of 1/8" ABS, routed a 3" dia hole in it, hot glue gunned it in place, and voila.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Coffee (Foxarchist)*

I made the factory flake caps fit 


















_Modified by Banned wagon at 12:44 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: Coffee (Banned wagon)*

Added some tranny oil to one, hauled garden stuff in the other.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Coffee (reddfoxx)*

Found a use for the old center cap


----------



## sighbat (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Coffee (reddfoxx)*

got ocd with the linkage and semi ocd on the trans.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Coffee (sighbat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sighbat* »_got ocd with the linkage and semi ocd on the trans. 
have you tore it apart to look at 3rd? if so, i'd be really curious as to what you find.


----------



## sighbat (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: Coffee (ziddey)*

Nah. Just cleaned it. 
Why you so anxious to find out what's wrong with third? Is there something you're not telling me















So far, everything feels fine, shifting wise.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Coffee (sighbat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sighbat* »_Nah. Just cleaned it. 
Why you so anxious to find out what's wrong with third? Is there something you're not telling me















So far, everything feels fine, shifting wise. 
yeah actually 3rd gear is the only gear that works

just kidding. just i'll be super pissed if it does end up being a linkage problem. really, i've driven with it like that for 3 years, so i was just curious. all the other gears are completely normal. the best way i can describe 3rd gear is that it's almost like you're only pushing the lever halfway into 3rd, and half the time, it'll catch, half the time, it's not fully engaged and it'll chatter until you pull it back to neutral, clutch in, and try again. if that does happen, you cant just clutch in and approach 3rd again. you must go back into neutral before retrying or else you'll get a real loud BLOOOOP sound, which i'm guessing is the syncro.
i changed out all the linkage bushings, but it didn't help. i adjusted it every which way. my mechanic was convinced it was a linkage adjustment problem, and spent the better part of the day playing around with it with me in the car. i felt real bad when we didn't get anywhere and he only charged me $30 since he couldn't figure it out, after trying for hours.
then i took it to a tranny specialist in ithaca, ny before i drove cross country with it to let them have a stab. they said the reason 3rd gear was popping out was because the clutch was gone, and that it'd be $1200 for them to put a new one in, and that they were certain i'd get stranded somewhere if i tried to drive cross country in it. when i said no, they wanted to charge me $60 for looking at the car. so i fought and fought and fought with them and ended up taking the keys and driving off. 

_Modified by ziddey at 11:49 PM 5-2-2010_


_Modified by ziddey at 11:50 PM 5-2-2010_


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Coffee (ziddey)*

Yea for summer tires! 

















Also found a use for the old center cap


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

I drove mine to our local club show, http://i63.photobucket.com/alb...g/DSC 0896.jpg


_Modified by fox guy at 9:41 AM 5-4-2010_


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Bad day for the Fox*

Towed it home on a tow strap after finishing off the clutch disc


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: Bad day for the Fox (j-boogie253)*

I test drove a mk4 jetta today, a fox replacement candidate. It was nice, but then I spent a few hours perusing the mk4 forums and now I'm physically ill. They're all just OBSESSED with rims, body kits and lowering! And they call this tuning: A chrome exhaust tip, noisy cold air intake and a chip? 
I weep for dubdom.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Bad day for the Fox (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_I test drove a mk4 jetta today, a fox replacement candidate. It was nice, but then I spent a few hours perusing the mk4 forums and now I'm physically ill. They're all just OBSESSED with rims, body kits and lowering! And they call this tuning: A chrome exhaust tip, noisy cold air intake and a chip? 
I weep for dubdom.
Maybe... maybe I ought to keep the fox after all...

I own 3 mk4s, but only go in the mk4 forums for the FAQs, never 'tuning' advice


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Bad day for the Fox (JGWarner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JGWarner* »_I test drove a mk4 jetta today, a fox replacement candidate. It was nice, but then I spent a few hours perusing the mk4 forums and now I'm physically ill. They're all just OBSESSED with rims, body kits and lowering! And they call this tuning: A chrome exhaust tip, noisy cold air intake and a chip? 
I weep for dubdom.
Maybe... maybe I ought to keep the fox after all...

HAHA, I could forgive you if you replaced the Fox with some other brand of car but in the name of all that is good and decent, please don't get a MK4!
If you decide to keep the Fox, I know where you can get a decent dual downpipe.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

I couldn't agree more.
Jonathan, if you can find a way to keep that wagon, do it

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I own a mk2 and I won't bother with the mk2 forum. Not talking crap, but that forum seems very superficial. Plus it moves way too fast
I guess I'm not your run of the mill mk2 guy, besides I like the weirdo's in the Fox forum








On to my Fox...I got the rest of the parts ordered to fix my clutch, now I actually have to go do it


----------



## sighbat (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: (j-boogie253)*

Transmission is in! Taking a little break from the fox for a bit and gonna button things up later today. 
So far, new clutch, pressure plate, TO bearing, and cable. Can't wait to get it on the ground and take it for a quick spin around the block. 
OH! Real interest in the gti, so I may have some cash for a new bike and some gear.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

j-boogie253 said:


> I guess I'm not your run of the mill mk2 guy, besides I like the weirdo's in the Fox forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Who you calling a weirdo?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

It LIVES! The forums are back!!!!


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Woohoo*

Jonathan, I'm glad you kept your Fox! 

It was a nice wagon with very tasteful mods. I hope you two have many memories together 

And yes I did call the Foxers weirdo's...I know I'm one, and you gotta admit, everyone is a little weird in their own way 

As for what I did to my Fox today, nothing yet, waiting for my flywheel to come in. 

I blew my disc and I've decided to put in my 5spd now. Got the linkage all cleaned up and new bushings installed. Got the 5spd shift box in and old tranny out. 

What was weird was how the disc broke, it was still in good shape and it didn't scatter. Instead it ripped the metal apart at the rivets where the hub attaches to the disc80hp did that??? 

I'll post pics soon 

While i was in there tearing stuff out I began to remove as much of the A/C parts as possible. Got the drier, condenser, compressor, and a couple lines out 

It looks like the lines that go to the evaporator connect inside the car...I'll just leave those until I do my dash swap


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

Glad to hear your keeping the wagon now maybe you get on posting that speedo fix


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

j-boogie253 said:


> And yes I did call the Foxers weirdo's...I know I'm one, and you gotta admit, everyone is a little weird in their own way


 You bald faced slanderous liar, you take that back. 

I am the very epitome of sanity and good taste.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

i'm so angry. i had over 30 tabs open of various threads and now they're gone  

question: when you're making a sharp turn from a stop, does it feel like the front wheels are tripping over themselves? my toe is in spec, but it's still doing it.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

this is new and strange


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

i'm scared! someone tell me it's all going to be ok!


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Has anyone tried out the FAQ's page? That's what I'm scared about 

Tell *me* it's gonna be ok


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I assume they'll fix it or else they wouldn't have bothered putting in the FAQ threads. From what I can tell, archived posts are not restored yet.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

:beer:clap:thumb:super 

This is a strange transition, but they are doing a great job considering the circumstances


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

Found some timing marks on my flywheel today. The bentley shows a 0 next to the mark, but all I found was one that said 6 and another that said 10. I only found two marks. Should there be more?


----------



## sighbat (Apr 25, 2010)

Thinking of going downstairs and giving it a wash. Lots of greasy hand prints on the fenders and bumper


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I drove the fox to school and work and back, a decent 50 miles.


----------



## sighbat (Apr 25, 2010)

Drove it around the block. So much fun to putt putt around.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just got the 5spd bolted in . Tomorrow: get the axles, DP, radiator, and everything else back in. 

This is one heck of a job for one person especially doing it on the street in front of my house. Oh well though, it's almost done now 

Time for some rest now :snore:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

mr.ramsey said:


> Found some timing marks on my flywheel today. The bentley shows a 0 next to the mark, but all I found was one that said 6 and another that said 10. I only found two marks. Should there be more?


 |0 maybe?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

ziddey said:


> |0 maybe?


 My Fox has a mark like that. Ditto for the Q-ship. I believe that's labeled as TDC in the Bentley.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

It looked more like this : 1|0

I remember the mark itself was between two separate digits. 

Thanks though guys, I will mark that spot and see if it's showing with the timing light.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Well, Mother Nature tried to give my wagon a new 'golf ball' look yesterday, but luckily I missed the worst of the hail.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Today (yesterday if you wanna get technical) I had a buyer for my Fox, ready to go (a fellow dubber even, the perfect home), and I told him _*I*_ had to think about it!! Why can't I sell this Fox? This is so much more painful than I expected. 

I've decided to give the Fox a 1 week probation. If I have any more doubt in the next week, it's gone. If it keeps up being fantastic I may keep it after all. I must need medication. Or a waffle iron.


----------



## W. Leavitt (May 4, 2010)

JGWarner said:


> Today (yesterday if you wanna get technical) I had a buyer for my Fox, ready to go (a fellow dubber even, the perfect home), and I told him _*I*_ had to think about it!! Why can't I sell this Fox? This is so much more painful than I expected.
> 
> I've decided to give the Fox a 1 week probation. If I have any more doubt in the next week, it's gone. If it keeps up being fantastic I may keep it after all. I must need medication. Or a waffle iron.


Flip a coin.... whatever outcome you're hoping for is the right one. 

I got my new halfshaft/cv joints and Monroe Sens-Traks in to make my car a bit more Rallyx worthy. Just get the free steelie set from a fellow Rallyx'er and order and mount the Winterforce tires and the Silver Fox will be maxed out for FWD Stock. Well I may need to look into some cat-back exhaust mods and going to replace the exhaust gasket with one from and A4000 to get a bit more flow


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

JGWarner said:


> Today (yesterday if you wanna get technical) I had a buyer for my Fox, ready to go (a fellow dubber even, the perfect home), and I told him _*I*_ had to think about it!! Why can't I sell this Fox? This is so much more painful than I expected.
> 
> I've decided to give the Fox a 1 week probation. If I have any more doubt in the next week, it's gone. If it keeps up being fantastic I may keep it after all. I must need medication. Or a waffle iron.



subliminal message......take medication, and sell the fox to dan. I heard he will even throw in a waffle iron with the purchase price


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

I feel so lucky....on my way from Brasil are coming 2 sets of these gems (brake proportioning pressure valves)...so I can get this Fox going on for another 7 years.


----------



## foxgnome (May 13, 2010)

Although this was really last night, I didnt finish until 12:30.








I do so HATE salt!








This was this morning!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I put 115 miles on the fox today, had an epiphany, and decided to keep it.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

squeeeeezed some integra wheels on her








hub bore was too small, easy fix- dremel!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Fix your camra it's all crooked


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

its jdm.

aka didnt want to back up anymore- with the cell phonecam


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I changed the oil. Also did the Hyundai, interesting to do them side by side, the Fox is MUCH easier overall.

The Fox got it's summer prescritption of 20w50 Castrol GTX and a premium Bosch filter, runs a bit quieter.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> I changed the oil. Also did the Hyundai, interesting to do them side by side, the Fox is MUCH easier overall.
> 
> The Fox got it's summer prescritption of 20w50 Castrol GTX and a premium Bosch filter, runs a bit quieter.


Mahle filters are where it's at... OEM yo!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

ha, the one the PO had in there was an STP, I put in a FRAM (only for 2k miles) and Bosch since then. I'm working up to OEM! 

Nobody around here stocks mahle and I couldn't be bothered to wait for one to be shipped. Before the next change I'll prolly order a case of 'em.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Used some tools from it to mess with the wife's Civic. Oh, and drove the other one.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Today was a B I G day. 
I went the JY intending to pick up an old o2 sensor to see if my wagon would gun better than the one in the car (it did). 
Wow. There is a really clean 89 Fox Wagon. It's an 89, white exterior and brown interior. It's in overall better condition than mine. I really, really wish I could have bought it before the PO sold it to the JY. I think it was sold to the yard because of a bad brake master cylinder, but I can not be sure because it had 250k miles showing on the odometer.

I picked up the following items:
Three point rear seat belts
Rear hatch waher bottle and nozzle
Rear tunneau (spelling?) cover (The parts for this will be for sale if I decide to not use them. The carpet was shot, so I stripped the carpet off).

edit-I can pick up and mail small parts fron this car if anyone wants/needs it/them.
I installed the o2 sensor and the rear seat belts.
Hopefully I'll be able to buy the hood and a driver's side fender.


----------



## W. Leavitt (May 4, 2010)

Mike, there's a white Fox Wagon for sale in the Atlanta area for about $700 or so. I think about 170k miles on it though.... it's on Craigslist.

I'll be working on installing new struts and half-shafts in the morning when I get off of work (night shift, 5pm to 530ish am.)


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

^all fixed-









also got my rear wheel cylinders delivered the other day...
should be a good can of worms back there 
the drivers side is leaking, ive always just kept it topped off, seems like its not leaking as much any more,
but i still need my brakes!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Since I'm keeping the Fox, I re-installed the VDO triple gauge panel setup, and neatened up the wiring too. I forgot how good it looks.

I haven't decided on the steering wheel, yet. I've got the stock one back on there now but I've gotten several offers for the little euro Polo G40 wheel, I might sell it. Getting that adapter on and off is a real b:tch.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Think the driver's side mirror is there, Mike?


----------



## W. Leavitt (May 4, 2010)

I've replaced the driver's side strut and half shaft, destroyed my arms trying to remove the last exhaust flange bolt...... still hanging tough in there  Ah well.... she's almost ready to get back on the road. Guess I'm going by Harbor Freight to see if they have any weird tool that will remove that bolt magically.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes, it's there. However, it is broken. The cables do not move the mirror like it should.
Sorry!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

That's the problem with both of mine... thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I filled the tank with pure 87 octane (NO E-10!!) today.


----------



## VEEDUBBiNVRSiX (Oct 28, 2007)

Woot woot!!! My first ever Fox post nets me a brand new page!!! And I'm post #1111, I'm number 1, woohoooo!!! I replaced my broken driver's mirror, replaced broken pass door handle, installed my new to me Fox 4spd shift knob, replaced master cylinder, new fuel pump and filter, new AC belt and charged the AC system. Ripped off the rusted exhaust and awaiting the new one. Also bought a Bentley Manual from eBay for $.99!!! Great weekend!!!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I do not remember if the passenger side mirror worked or not. I'll check when I go back.

The good:
4 speed shift knob
OG wagon cluster w/clock
Great door cards (no warping evident---this wagon did not appear to leak!)


----------



## W. Leavitt (May 4, 2010)

Got the struts and halfshafts replaced in the Fox. Went to my in-laws and did some rallycross practice, mainly pivot cones and tight slaloms. The last person to work the car was a !#@[email protected]$! most of the bolt head were stripped on the transaxle flange... guess he used hex keys instead of torx.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Blew one of the heater hoses, some 30+ miles from home. Bought a gallon of antifreeze, and a gallon of washer fluid at the gas station. Dumped as much washer fluid into my tank as possible, offered to fill up the two other cars getting gas at the station, then dumped the rest on the ground. Filled the jug with water, and then proceeded to stop every 5-8 miles topping off with coolant/water until I got home....in just enough time to shower and barely make it to my second job.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

windshield washer fluid is pure methanol? i thought there'd be water mixed in. cool.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

W. Leavitt said:


> Got the struts and halfshafts replaced in the Fox. Went to my in-laws and did some rallycross practice, mainly pivot cones and tight slaloms. The last person to work the car was a !#@[email protected]$! most of the bolt head were stripped on the transaxle flange... guess he used hex keys instead of torx.


Actually, 12 point star headed bolts, not Torx.

Greg W.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I went to take the fox to work and realised I've lost reverse gear. WTH? I'm sure I left it right there yesterday! I've adjusted the linkage so many times, I'm starting to think it's the trans itself... time for a 5-speed swap?


----------



## foxgnome (May 13, 2010)

Tracked down the necessary 17 mm hex drive to do tranny oil, put at least another 100 mi on it today! ROCKIN'! I freakin' LOVE this car!


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

added more oil, i think i should buy a 30 gallon next time, just so i have it handy...
topped off the brake fluid (again)
rewired my cluster lights
mounted my fog light switch (finally!)
oh, and i deleted my mirrors 
--started to, getting the covers finished up after i get some pool time in! its HOT!


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

JGWarner said:


> I went to take the fox to work and realised I've lost reverse gear. WTH? I'm sure I left it right there yesterday! I've adjusted the linkage so many times, I'm starting to think it's the trans itself... time for a 5-speed swap?



hmmmm....maybe i'm not so upset that you didnt sell me the car


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, it's pouring rain in central CT, but I managed to install the new amber corner markers I got on eBay (another happy transaction with Foxpartsconnection!) and I re-installed my euro steering wheel, sorry Jesse! Can't sell it to you yet!

I also messed with the shifter from inside the car (too wet to be on my back under there) and realized it is indeed the linkage. When I lost reverse I didn't notice 1st is now 3rd gear, everything is shifted left. So reverse is (hopefully) fine, I just can't reach it. Pissa. Once it gets dry I'm going to tear this linkage apart, figure out what's bent, take some measurements for BRONZE bushings and slather the whole mess with gobs of heavy grease.

Anyone got part numbers for the little black rubber boots that I should have replaced with the bushings? I now see they're responsible for keeping grease in there. 

By the way. *Parts Place Inc *claims their kit is complete, yet it didn't include the correct 4-speed ball socket OR the rubber boots. When I complained about the missing ball socket, they told me it was NLA, and that I should _try carving one out of wood_- yeah, they really said that. I got one from VW thanks to Jesse, but I paid over $80 for this halfa$$ Parts Place kit! That deal gets worse every day,* I will never buy anything from them again!!!* 

%$&#@ bait and switch!


----------



## Poweruser (Apr 4, 2010)

JGWarner said:


> Well, it's pouring rain in central CT, but I managed to install the new amber corner markers I got on eBay (another happy transaction with Foxpartsconnection!) and I re-installed my euro steering wheel, sorry Jesse! Can't sell it to you yet!
> 
> I also messed with the shifter from inside the car (too wet to be on my back under there) and realized it is indeed the linkage. When I lost reverse I didn't notice 1st is now 3rd gear, everything is shifted left. So reverse is (hopefully) fine, I just can't reach it. Pissa. Once it gets dry I'm going to tear this linkage apart, figure out what's bent, take some measurements for BRONZE bushings and slather the whole mess with gobs of heavy grease.
> 
> ...


I wanted to buy a few things from FoxPartsConnection but shipping to Canada is like $100.00 for an item that costs like $10.00 - not to mention the costs for half his stuff.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Poweruser said:


> I wanted to buy a few things from FoxPartsConnection but shipping to Canada is like $100.00 for an item that costs like $10.00 - not to mention the costs for half his stuff.


It's fantastic that anyone would to maintain an eBay store solely for Fox parts, let alone do so professionally, quickly, and honestly. His prices are actually quite reasonable for such obscure parts. And they're clean and intact too, unlike some sellers on this forum who think nothing of sending you broken trash.

The anti-Canada policy is annoying, but there are ways around it, like finding someone down here to double ship it to you. I know we've talked about this, I'm still game if you want to work something out. That goes for anyone in Canada.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

turned down the radio and realized it sounds like i have a solid lifter head now.

going to be throwing up a big valve head soon anyway, but just wondering what happens next? will a lifter collapse? valve stick open?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

ziddey said:


> turned down the radio and realized it sounds like i have a solid lifter head now.


Foxer fix FTW: Turn the radio back up...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

DubbinChris said:


> I'll start.....
> Today I put this...
> http://store.blackforestindust....html
> into my Fox...


almost a year later. how do you like it? what are you running for your other mounts?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

ziddey said:


> turned down the radio and realized it sounds like i have a solid lifter head now....just wondering what happens next? will a lifter collapse? valve stick open?


That's your low oil pressure audible warning sensor. Often it means time to throw (yet) another quart of 20w-50 into the motor. Sometimes, though, it just means you put 10w-40 in when you changed the oil last time.  In rare instances, it means you just left Jiffy-Lube and you're 30 seconds away from catastrophic engine failure.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

pics make the world go round.


















drove her around town for about an hour or so in 89 degree weather. {with AC on}
and she started up each time i had to make a stop 
such a good little fox


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Tuesday:
-Birthday
-Got my rad refurbished for a birthdeay present
-got a nice JVC deck from the girlfriend

Wednesday:
-Installed the rad
-Realised wasnt even a fox rad so it does not fit right.
-Random tinkering around the car
-Sat it on all 4s for the first time in months

Today:
-Fit the deck to see for looks fit etc
-FINALLLY LET IT SEE THE SUN!
-Went bombing around, forgot i never fixed the connection that engages the fan..:screwy:, she was getting HOT!
-Remembered why ive put up with working on this thing for so damn long.


----------



## foxgnome (May 13, 2010)

G-G-G-Gear OIL !!!!!!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

billmus86 said:


> pics make the world go round.
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._429101280850_706065850_5888447_1855932_n.jpg
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._429101290850_706065850_5888448_2236370_n.jpg
> ...


Where did you get your mirror blanks? My passenger mirror blank came off of another Fox but it doesn't fit nearly as well as yours.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

doppelfaust said:


> Where did you get your mirror blanks? My passenger mirror blank came off of another Fox but it doesn't fit nearly as well as yours.


i cut them myself, got sheet plastic- and cut em.
beveled the edges a little bit as well


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

billmus86 said:


> i cut them myself, got sheet plastic- and cut em.
> beveled the edges a little bit as well


They look great, nice work!


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks 
also used VHB to mount - my fav thing on earth


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Yesterday, pulled over to put a new exhaust hanger on... muffler was making a bit of noise dragging on the blacktop. Need to replace others as they look shot.

Today, changed fuel filter and heater valve. So far, so good.


----------



## W. Leavitt (May 4, 2010)

Lessee.... drove car to work, worked 14 hours, drove home (64 miles round trip) drove van with trailer 190 miles round trip to pick up car for stepdaughter (1995 Eclipse) got home showered, drove teens to work for family day extravaganza (64 miles round trip.) 

31 hours without sleep and counting! :sly: The power of Pepsi Max!


----------



## W. Leavitt (May 4, 2010)

Replaced tie end rods and control arm bushings.... fox is driving mucho bettero!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

ziddey said:


> almost a year later. how do you like it? what are you running for your other mounts?



Still like it. I have 034 mounts all the way around for the rest. Everything is holding up nice and not too harsh IMO. There was an issue initially with the 034 trans mount tearing, but 034 took care of it no questions asked and it's benn fine ever since.

Anyway, today I sighed at mine as the poor thing sits with a blown heater hose. I tinkered with my new Ur Q all weekend, instead of fixing the Fox or my friends QSW that I should have had fixed eons ago. :banghead:


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

*Mirror delete*



billmus86 said:


>


You deleted BOTH mirrors? Talk about blind spots.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

Edcon91 II said:


> You deleted BOTH mirrors? Talk about blind spots.


yah-
the fox has no blind spots 
my neck works fine too :laugh:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

billmus86 said:


> yah-
> the fox has no blind spots
> my neck works fine too :laugh:


Wow nice job! you should like my brand of window tint too


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

hhaa yes, i am a fan! theres a few cans worth of that already around the beast.
although i put "real" tint on her, idk why vw people are so against tinted windows- its a must in FL, i dont car what car you own.
and ive got plans for the next proj too, just waiting for tomo to do it...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)




----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

voxwagen88 said:


>


----------



## JaguarDoc504 (Jan 3, 2005)

So car broke on me last Thursday... finally got some parts today, as well as some other goodies from germanautoparts.com.

I replaced:
Clutch Cable (extremely easy once i dropped the fuse box) took about 5min
Both door lock knobs :sly:
Shift boot 
Hood prop holder 
dipstick tube "funnel" (you know the orange thingy)


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

drove my baby to the beach..
gonna go to the car wash to get rid of the love bugs. they suck a$$..
then time to start on a secret project.. tehe..

heres "stef" at the beach..









i luv how tiny she is compared to the parking spot haha


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

billmus86 said:


> heres "stef" at the beach..


STUNNING!

Wired up my new dash speakers.
now i need to throw some in the doors im thinking..


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

*the things you can do with 1 can of spray paint *

so painted the area around the rear tag.. 









also my b pillars!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

At the Oakland picknpull right now. Half off sale for toolkit reward members (free to join). Apparently theyre having half off weekend for everyone. Tons of obd1 abas in Oakland. They're all Mexican and have 150k+ though and most have their dizzies yanked.

Found a 16v scirocco and yanked the calipers and carriers. Looks like dream fox is coming true. 28 for the set including core after half off 

Now to see if I have enough motivation to pull an abga today.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

ziddey said:


> Found a 16v scirocco and yanked the calipers and carriers. Looks like dream fox is coming true. 28 for the set including core after half off


SCORE!!!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Pulled an obd1 aba with unknown mileage. Looks like it ran pig rich before it was junked. Coolant passages are real rusty. Now to yank all the accessories off. Beat as hell already, taking a break eating a burrito from the taco truck in a mk3. A little puzzled how to get the alternator and compressor off.

Update: food and drink brought me back to life. Aba is in the wheelbarrel now. What puzzles me is that out of all 8 mk3s there's not one distributor. ???


Update: Got the aba block. Ruined the passenger seat though. really should have drained the oil out beforehand. ugh.. custom recaros here we come i guess.


----------



## CStockRun (Mar 25, 2005)

Put some nice red paint on this yesterday.....










Badass. Have a nice day.


----------



## CStockRun (Mar 25, 2005)

And some more pics....

http://vw.bombingnumberten.com/gallery/zenphoto/albums/katia/exhaust/Header-1.JPG

http://vw.bombingnumberten.com/gallery/zenphoto/index.php?album=katia/exhaust&image=Header-4.JPG


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Looks nice... but that's gonna smell like crap when you run it for a while. Just sayin'.... I've been there.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

billmus86 said:


> so painted the area around the rear tag..


I'm not going to lie, i'm pretty jealous of all you west coast cats and your rust/rot free Fox's...  Looks good.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

GRIMwagon said:


> I'm not going to lie, i'm pretty jealous of all you west coast cats and your rust/rot free Fox's...  Looks good.


hehe FL is the east coast 
thanks tho


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

billmus86 said:


> hehe FL is the east coast
> thanks tho


Haha... My b.


----------



## Murnau (Oct 29, 2007)

Fixed that for ya, Chris.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/cto/1762697743.html
least favorite fox out there. digi1 2dr. check engine light!! big clock!!


----------



## W. Leavitt (May 4, 2010)

Drove to the VW lot to get some bolts and a 4k exhaust gasket. One of the service guys is a Solo racer and we shot the breeze for a bit, he's going to try rallycross. Got weird looks from the Porsche, BMW, Audi, Volvo, MB and modern VW drivers when I parked the Fox, guess they're trying to figure out what it was. :sly: 

64 more miles of trouble free transportation today.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

gave her a bath, it is naked, after all

















also, can anyone help me identify these wires?
it would save alot of time pulling hte dash apart, and i dont understand wiring diagrams too well.
one is gray with a blue stripe, one is brown and one is red with some blue thing attached.
im hoping their stock fox wires
im also assuming their from the radio, there was no radio in the car when i got it.









Edit: nevermind, figured it outtt, thanks bilmus


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

i would say the red is for the radio too- 
ive got mine tapped into the rear defrogger at the fuse panel-
i think theres pretty good visibility under there tho, go feet up and stick your head on the floor


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

laid some wires for my subs (which i dont have yet:thumbdown
discovered what looks like a heater core leak according to the bentley, but something seems to have been added to the line bedcause the picture in the bentley doesnt show this thing, and it is what is leaking, will add picture in a bit
PO fixed the leak by stuffing some rags underneath it, good thing i was installing the sub wires today or i wouldnt have noticed this for who knows how long!


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

ianwilson said:


> ...something seems to have been added to the line because the picture in the bentley doesnt show this thing, and it is what is leaking...


Does it have a vacuum line going to it? It's probably the heater valve. It was relocated from the engine bay to the cabin in a recall...if that's what this mystery part is


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

you tell me!


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep that's exactly what I was talking about. It is controlled by vacuum and it blocks or opens coolant flow to the heater core...

Definitely replace it!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

is there a part number or anything?
or is it ust kind of a general thing?


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

part number: 431 819 809 A

looks like this


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks!
ill get on that asap.

on another note:
today, i went and stole my cousins subs and threw them in my trunk to see how it sounds, and their ****ing LOUD!
im impressed at how my little 4 inchers in the dash hold up against them thoughh
now i need to get some of my own.
but i guess i need rubber for the road first, its a pain when the tire goes flat every 3 days


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

nice, what are you running for your dash speakers?


also, what do you guys think? mintex red box or ebc redstuff? street car


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

their pioneer 4" i got for 70 bucks at crappy tire!
sound way nicer than i had expected, id never been a fan of pioneers before, but im impressed so far


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Translating for the Americans, "crappy tire" is the canuck nickname for Canadian Tire, which is kinda like a cross between Pep Boys and K-Mart.

Incidentally, you might think such a company might resent a nickname like "crappy", yet a few years back an online tire website tried to use the name Crappy Tire and got sued big time by Canadian Tire. The website has been removed but the case was never really settled. You can read about it here: http://www.cbc.ca/money/story/2001/05/31/crappytire_010531.html

Oh, and I imported my wife from Canada.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Got my ABA motor up on an engine stand and cleaned up the garage so I can park it inside.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

JGWarner said:


> Translating for the Americans, "crappy tire" is the canuck nickname for Canadian Tire, which is kinda like a cross between Pep Boys and K-Mart.
> 
> Incidentally, you might think such a company might resent a nickname like "crappy", yet a few years back an online tire website tried to use the name Crappy Tire and got sued big time by Canadian Tire. The website has been removed but the case was never really settled. You can read about it here: http://www.cbc.ca/money/story/2001/05/31/crappytire_010531.html
> 
> Oh, and I imported my wife from Canada.


That was one big post full of win.:thumbup:


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

smashed my way down a speed bump. landed hard on my exhaust :banghead:
left me with one bolt (before the cat) .. sounds like i have a change purse for an exhaust pipe now 
off to the store quickly!


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Continued to miss it as I attempted to fit the last couple of items in my old garage into the back of my Rabbit. I figure (over a couple cold, adult beverages) that I could have easily saved 20-25% of the trips moving into my new place, had I had that cavernous wagon at my disposal.

:beer:


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

WARNING:
this post involves fail


decided to go practice hill starts since i am not goood at stick.
spun the tires many times on the grass, got fed up and decided to go bombing down the driveway
apparently my dad went under the hood today while i was at school and didnt latch it
so as i hit a bump going 80ish, a large obect flew into my windshield.
Broke both of the hoood pivots
2 nice dents in the rain tray
i dont see any damage to the hood itself though!:thumbup:
all in all, this day was :thumbdown:
Atleast my subs sounded good!


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

Started to feel the clutch slipping afew days ago,I hoped it would last till payday,got an estimate for $600.00 ,I said get her done ,picked up the car yesterday $930.68,WOW !!! I'm a carpenter.if I tell you a price to build a deck or addition I stick with it!!!! Also the mechanic wont warranty the job because he said he normally would replace some seal in tranny but it's obsolete.????


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

v belt snapped on me today  

also discovered a cool new feature- using my blinker (left or right) turns on my hazards... 
so who knows how long i have been looking like a fool using my hazards to signal! wtf- i hope i dont need a new magic stick. :banghead: 

what a good day!  

im having too much fun with these smileys..


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Swapped a decent driver's side mirror onto the wagon, and its passable one onto the 2-door.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

fox guy said:


> Started to feel the clutch slipping afew days ago,I hoped it would last till payday,got an estimate for $600.00 ,I said get her done ,picked up the car yesterday $930.68,WOW !!! I'm a carpenter.if I tell you a price to build a deck or addition I stick with it!!!! Also the mechanic wont warranty the job because he said he normally would replace some seal in tranny but it's obsolete.????


 I'd fire your mechanic, and request a full breakdown of those costs. Nearly a grand for a Fox clutch job is absurd.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Took my Fox out of the driveway to give my friend's Jetta a boost, and while in the car reving it up with the hood open, I noticed sparks were flying from my alternator bracket! Never seen that before, turns out I had forgotten to tighten one of the bolts when changing the belt and the bracket itself was a little loose 

Ian, send me a PM if by any chance you'd like to get some 195/45R14 tires, me and my buddy Steve will probably get some for our foxes if you wanna get in and do a group buy. Either that or 195/50R14


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

turbinepowered said:


> I'd fire your mechanic, and request a full breakdown of those costs. Nearly a grand for a Fox clutch job is absurd.


 X eleventy-billion. I paid my mechanic less than $600 for a full transmission swap. (Of course that doesn't include the transmission and 5 speed shifter, clutch and pressure plate which I already had and just paid him to install) Remove/replace the transmission is generally about $350 in my experience. 

Oh, on topic, I put new rotors and pads on the front over the weekend. No more grinding noises. Yay. Now I just gotta make myself do the rears...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I had a local body shop repair the rust holes because of a poorly installed windshield ( has been replaced!). I added some dynamat, and today I'll reinstall the sound insulation and carpet. 

I also got my fuel related issues fixed. The bentley really helped out with this one.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

mike in SC said:


> I had a local body shop repair the rust holes


 Rust=character :thumbup:


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

GRIMwagon said:


> Rust=character :thumbup:


 My car is approximately 80 percent character


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm thinking of going to a rust-colored paint...


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Today, I left it at home and drove the MkII to work since it decided to eat a front wheel bearing on the way home last night. 

Lot's of deferred maintenance and minor repairs coming up for the ol' BX... In the next couple of weeks it will get: 
new H-4 bulbs - got one burned out right now... 
new corner markers - well, good used at least => Thanks Kenny! 
new reverse light switch 
new strut bearings 
new wheel bearing(s) & hub(s) - wish I knew why I'm killing them every 50k miles or so... 
new timing belt & tensioner 
new waterpump & housing 

I hope that's it for the immediate future. I still need to address a small heater core leak, will need new pads and rotors by the end of the year, and am hoping to source a head to rebuild to swap in by the end of the year, too. 

$cha-ching$ $cha-ching$ $cha-ching$ $cha-ching$ $cha-ching$ $cha-ching$ $cha-ching$ $cha-ching$


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I think I need to put the AC idle boost valve back on :laugh: 

400rpm?


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

The fox is officially in haggard mode
Stole a 13 inch rim from my dads friend because i was sick of refilling the snowflake litterally every day:thumbdown:
Nice rim, crappy color:thumbdown:
Hoodless because the hinges are still not fixed :thumbdown:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

In the Fox world, rust makes the world go around.


I pressure washed the interior carpet. Two words describe the color of the water coming out: brown and nasty.

I'd like to drive it more, but without A/C it's like a sauna inside. Regardless t's nice to have it put together.


----------



## paintballpark187 (Feb 12, 2004)

Gave her a nice wash. Painted the front grille too! (not pictured)


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Use your e-brake when on hills, just hold it up until you feel the clutch grabbing then slowly let it down.


----------



## javiercba (May 29, 2010)

Hi. My first post here.
Today, I added a button behind the steering wheel, to open the trunk door from inside. Cool!


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

javiercba said:


> Hi. My first post here.
> Today, I added a button behind the steering wheel, to open the trunk door from inside. Cool!


No pictures? Didn't happen. Need pictures and how you did it.


Greg W.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Thought about getting another one...


----------



## javiercba (May 29, 2010)

90quattrocoupe said:


> No pictures? Didn't happen. Need pictures and how you did it.
> 
> 
> Greg W.


I´ll upload some pics and a small video tomorrow.
You just need some cable, a central opening module, and a button. That´s it!


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

how can i hate something and luv it so much at the same time!?








i can stare at pics of her all day- and still cant figure it out..


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I know that feeling. I think we all do...

Yours is sharp looking.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

shes a britch. 
opened the trunk today.. and yeap shes full. of water.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

tried putting civic steelies on it.
CURSE YOU CENTERBORE!
coulda had some free practically new tires, getting it that one step closer to zee road.
Oh Well.:thumbdown:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Rolled the fenders and trimmed my inner fenders.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

ianwilson said:


> tried putting civic steelies on it.
> CURSE YOU CENTERBORE!
> coulda had some free practically new tires, getting it that one step closer to zee road.
> Oh Well.:thumbdown:


dremel.. 
thats how i got my wheels on. they are from an integra.. 
then squeeze them on with the lugs... hah my wheels are not coming off

edit: NM.. cant really dremel steelies .. i gotcha


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Took one for a short first drive.

Checked timing, compression, injection on the other.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

i didnt really have the option of resizing them anyways since i was tefchnically just borrowing themn from my cousin, or i would have found a way haha


----------



## catinlove87 (Jun 30, 2009)

Today I detailed the inside of my Fox, making sure to also WD40 the crap out of the tracks to move the seats.... Ohh yeah, they slide like a knife in butter now. 

And I got a new windshield... Finally.
WOOO.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

:thumbup: slick


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

javiercba said:


> I´ll upload some pics and a small video tomorrow.
> You just need some cable, a central opening module, and a button. That´s it!


Were waiting


----------



## javiercba (May 29, 2010)

Sorry... I have been away for a while. I´ll upload the promised pics really soon. Now my gacel is with its officla mechanic.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

haha im only kidding man, theres no hurry!


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

replaced a bunch of vacuum lines and got my ac charged :laugh:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Replaced a busticated vent in my dash with one that doesn't rattle (or fall out).
Thanks Michael.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

clutch cable snapped on me- at least i think its the cable...
currently she is sitting at a papa johns about 60 miles from home.
gonna go pull her home tomo and get a better look inside..


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

billmus86 said:


> clutch cable snapped on me- at least i think its the cable...
> currently she is sitting at a papa johns about 60 miles from home.
> gonna go pull her home tomo and get a better look inside..


Atleast you can get lunch before you tow it home!:thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

What kinda of fox owner doesn't carry a spare clutch cable and can't change it out in the dark with no tools. Second, while I am ribbing ya you should be able to drive your fox without a clutch cable (if your batterie and starter are up to the task)


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I learned the keep-a-spare-clutch-cable-in-your-Fox lesson many years ago. I was pulling parts off of another wagon when mine snapped. Luckily I was only 4 miles away from home. Stop signs were an interesting learning experience.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

well yea the cable is fine..
im thinking the throw out bearing..? or i just need a new clutch all together..
i did tow her home today tho, -well to a friends house in town. 
it was a nice relaxing drive, being pulled around for over an hour..
poured most of the 2nd half of the day didnt get to look too much- it just SUXS!
and i would of driven her but my starter is almost gone, if its any bit warm it wont start - i would have to run out and tap on it quickly, and run back in!
at least im a pro at tapping it- the lug wrench works great!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Changed some bulbs, added some coolant.


----------



## Axeman (May 30, 2005)

called for another insurance quote.... first one was 3500$ second was 2500$. hope the next one is even better. hope to have it on the road in a couple days.:thumbup:


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

my insurance is like 500 for the year :O


----------



## Axeman (May 30, 2005)

my insurance and license has been expired for a while so i'm gettin the new driver prices again. :thumbdown:


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

I thought about it. I'm thinking it would much rather be where I am than sitting on the curb in front of my house. Me? I'm about spitting distance from Sau Paolo, USA... Well, I'm actually only in Toledo, but it's the closest I've been in a few years, and compared to the SF Bay Area, Toledo_ is _spitting distance from SP NA.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

shes back on the road.. :thumbup:

the lever for the clutch was the bad guy.. the teeth on the lever were gone. (shaft was fine)
so went to the junk yard. got me a new lever and oem mud flaps  total spent $9.

gotta go back on weds when i have more time to grab some more parts.. (gauges, visor, vents, shift boot, what ever i can grab thats random)


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

snowfox said:


> I thought about it. I'm thinking it would much rather be where I am than sitting on the curb in front of my house. Me? I'm about spitting distance from Sau Paolo, USA... Well, I'm actually only in Toledo, but it's the closest I've been in a few years, and compared to the SF Bay Area, Toledo_ is _spitting distance from SP NA.


where are you?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

ATM, I'm at the Hilton Garden Inn in Toledo/Perrysburg. I'll be in Elmore all day tomorrow before returning to the hotel at some point in the evening. Back to Elmore on Wednesday morning, then drive to Detroit on Wednesday afternoon to catch a flight to Oakland with a layover in Chicago. Definitely not a Foxy trip.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

billmus86, Does the pedal sink to the ground with little to no resistance? If so, it could be that the clutch release arm got a little loose:










If that's what it is you can unhook the cable from the release arm and loosen the two 17mm adjusting nuts holding the cable to the bracket, then bring the release arm back down a bit (loosen the 13mm bolt and nut then slide it down or gently hammer it down), then re-attach the clutch cable to it and adjust the cable again. Hope that's what it is, cause it's an easy fix!


EDIT: Sorry didn't see you had already solved it! :banghead: glad to know it worked out!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

May I recommend Tony Packo's for dinner, snowfox?


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

alaincopter said:


> EDIT: Sorry didn't see you had already solved it! :banghead: glad to know it worked out!


^ its ok thanks for the help tho  and yup that was the prob.​ 
so today we celebrated over a bottle of wine- i mean spray paint :thumbup:

















perfect finish IMO for the bumper


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

my insurance has been quoted at 3500 too, i definately need to shop around myself.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

reddfoxx said:


> May I recommend Tony Packo's for dinner, snowfox?


One of the locals from our Elmore facility mentioned that he thought of suggesting Packo's as representative of regional fair, but opted instead for a little mediterranean joint called "Pocco Piatta" tonight. Last night was Nagoya, a Japanese steakhouse. Yum. Maybe I can check out Tony Packo's on the way to the airport tomorrow. I see reference to their chili dogs being good and that sounds great for lunch. (Folks on the plane may not care for it so much, but that's not my problem, huh?)

Closer to topic: Some of y'all are getting screwed on insurance! I pay about $100/mo. for 3 cars and two drivers. Sheesh! Upwards of $300/mo. for a single Fox is nutso.:screwy:

On topic: Nothing except look at a picture of it on the computer.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

today:
after painting the bumpers.. (and wiper arms too)
changed oil.
sea foamed engine.
cleaned throttle body.

tomo:
taking some beauty shots.
sand front fender- the clear is all doodoo. it hasnt bothered me too much, but now its time to go.
(sanding will happen after the photo shoot, just incase it gets funked up)
rewire the cluster lights again, im never satisfied.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

well never sanded the fender. figured it was a lost cause.
so INSTEAD i made my fox a woodie. 
roof basket to come soon


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

that looks AWESOME!
it would be sweet making your whole car wood looking

im deciding between going to buy subs or some 16 inch rims..
decisions decisions
and i officially finished highschool forever today.
welcome to the real world.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Congrat, and have fun. The real world's not so bad...


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

ianwilson said:


> that looks AWESOME!
> it would be sweet making your whole car wood looking
> 
> im deciding between going to buy subs or some 16 inch rims..
> ...


thanks 
i'll keep it just the middle hah - the whole car would be way over kill! 

dont spend your money! haha first lesson of the real world. save it! haa. nah go for the wheels. people see those first!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

got a new ob today, 8-5 monday to friday.
the fox officially has a payroll now!

Also, found a problem with the fox, when its idling, it seems to almost stall out and at the last second picks it self back up again, it keeps dropping and coming back, any ideas?
(if you even know what i am explaining?)


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

you could try to clean your throttle body, or you can adjust your idle with the screw on the top


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Drove it for the first time in two weeks. The Jetta's tagged are expired until I get it to pass smog. Been busy/lazy, so haven't done much in terms of the fox build. The crankshaft oil seal is leaking like crazy, and I didn't feel like adding new oil, since I have hopes of doing the swap in a few hundred miles, so I added 2.5 quarts of oil I pulled from the Jetta a week ago (year old, 3k on it). Lifters were fully bled down and took about 20 minutes of driving to fully quiet up.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

The wife lost her job (again), so my tuning budget just disapeared, and I'm working overtime. Maybe I should have sold this car when I had the chance. I haven't driven it in over two weeks. No time, no money... I spent the weekend wrestling with a recalcitrant steering shaft spline adapter- but other than that, nothing. I just sat in it for a few minutes today. It was the best I could do.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Installed the freshened side shelves and hatch cover.








It had been looking a bit grotty.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I drove the Fox to work today, for the first time in a month. Smooth sailing.

When I got home I FINALLY installed the driver's seatbelt I purchased from "mike in SC" and I couldn't be happier. They seemed to lock up terribly before I installed them, but just as he and the forums insisted, the reel works freely and perfectly once installed. I highly recommend mike as a seller!

The new financial situation makes things tough, but I think I'm going to make the best of it, when it comes to this Fox.


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

Believe it or not, I dusted a PT cruiser on the highway doin 120-125mph...I always wondered what a bathtub would look like with wheels under it ? lmao


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Beetle.freak said:


> Believe it or not, I dusted a PT cruiser on the highway doin 120-125mph...I always wondered what a bathtub would look like with wheels under it ? lmao


??? how?? not in the fox


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

the fox is blowing really blue.
so i drained the oil, gonna put something heavier in it soon, i dont know what was in it before
if the heavier oil doesnt clean it up were looking at pulling the motor :thumbdown:
is there any fox secret that i am unaware of that we should try before we pull the trigger on the engine overhaul?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Put... er, watched Jonathan put 4000 wheels on the new 2-door. He also adjusted the cam timing on the wagon. I pulled some bits from the old 2-door. Kinda sad about that. I will have some Fox II parts to spare eventually; I'll make a list and put it in the classifieds.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

ianwilson said:


> is there any fox secret that i am unaware of that we should try before we pull the trigger on the engine overhaul?


You already drained the oil? Would've been good to run some seafoam through before you did that... next oil change.

Fill it up with a natural 20w50. I like Castrol GTX. A nice heavy oil which oughta gum up any leaky spots is what you want. Thin or sythetic stuff might seep through tired seals.

In the end, the seals are just that, tired. There's no getting around that, sadly. 

(And you better hope it's just a seal)


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

Ziddey : Thats what the speedo said (however acurate that is) ??? Mine does 100mph easy...always has (maybe its the Rain-x on the windsheild) ?


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Beetle.freak said:


> (maybe its the Rain-x on the windsheild) ?


Rain-x, quickest way to add 50 horse:thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice i have considered doing this a few time over the years 


billmus86 said:


>


I went out to a gtg last night. haven't done much of anything but drive my foxes lately 



SR20killer said:


>












oh i made the stock center caps fit the 1552 snowflakes










and a made a new horn button


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Called about this car today for sale local to me http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/1830039379.html


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

That's different. Think you'll get it?

Put the timing belt upper cover on wagon, took pix of new wheels on 2-door:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

this one rocks too


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

It's been a while...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Beetle.freak said:


> Ziddey : Thats what the speedo said (however acurate that is) ??? Mine does 100mph easy...always has (maybe its the Rain-x on the windsheild) ?


you were going in the low to mid 90's tops


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Let's see...

Did the timing belt, tensioner, and waterpump. This was followed by completely blowing the heater core while purging air from the coolant system. Nice. Replaced a ball joint and wheel bearing on the driver front. Finally, installed a heater core bypass hose. (Got really lucky and found something at the FLAPS that had the right ends and could be installed with no more modification than bending it a bit unnaturally.) 

Behavior of the cooling system during the purge tends to indicate a leaking head gasket. Perfect.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, that sucks. Hope it's not.

As for speedos, I used an aviation GPS to clock all of mine. The worst one reads about 5 high at low speeds, 15 high at cruise. 120 indicated was 95 mph...


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Went to put in the 20w50 i ust bought along with the new filter, but wait, where did my drain plug go?:banghead::banghead::banghead:

i cant find it ANYWHERE
spent 2 and a half hours searching a paint booth(my personal shop) for the plug and it is NOWHERE to be found.
what the hell do i do now!?:banghead:
i guess i have to pull one out of the parts cars.
which means it wont get done this week:banghead:
Fail.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Check the drain pan? If you've poured the oil from the drain pan into a 'disposal' container, check that too. I have the allen bolt drain plug that periodically ends up a bit stuck to the 6mm allen socket, so check your socket too (even if it's not the allen type).


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

were all good now, went back out looking and somehow it ended up on the machine shop floor.
must have gotten kicked...a couple times
its now all packed full of 20w50
lets hope this helps!


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

ianwilson said:


> were all good now, went back out looking and somehow it ended up on the machine shop floor.
> must have gotten kicked...a couple times
> its now all packed full of 20w50
> lets hope this helps!



clack clack clack clack!


----------



## hot pocket (Apr 21, 2009)

On Sunday, I got mine back on the road after a 2 month hiatus. Installed a new tranny, clutch, pressure plate, and changed the alternator and a/c belts. Drove around the block to make sure everything was kosher, and after an oil change, I am now good to go. I found out I could get a Bentley from the library too


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

s10 lip...


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Due to:


snowfox said:


> Behavior of the cooling system during the purge tends to indicate a leaking head gasket. Perfect.


I parked it and drove the MkII today. Looks like I've got a leaky HG - got pretty hot driving home yesterday and couldn't get itself cooled down. Seeing as how the motor has 200k+ miles, I'm at least due for a top end rebuild. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

For the last few months the reverse gear has been hard to engage. Last week I thought I'd lost reverse completely. Luckily I could find reverse under the car.

*Fox Tech Tip*: You can cut a 1/4 drive 8mm socket to repalce the bushing and metal tube at the linkage between the shifter rod and shifter. It replace the small metal rod and the crappy rubber bushing. It's not a perfect fit, but works well ( considering it was already in the bottoom of my tool box).

The problem was the rubber bushing. It would not allow, due to deflection, the shifter to pull back enough to engage reverse. Using the cut 8mm socket the shifter is slightly more less sloppy.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

My brakes decided to take a vacation on the 4th of July. Fun fun. 

Just finished replacing the Master cylinder, one of the front calipers, rotors, pads and the front brake lines. Then tested my alternator and it was shot. Threw a new one in tonight. 

Back on the road again! I missed my Fox.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Had a visit from Alaincopter and his buddy (of whom i forget the name, im terrible with names :banghead
Did a little part swapping and a meet and greet.:thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

After much consideration, put on a passenger-side mirror. Spent more time working on the Civic than the Fox today...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Did the front brakes on the wagon today. New rotors and pads. Nothing fancy, all stock.

Everything was rusted and frag-nasty, but came loose with some PB and a few healthy whacks. The only trouble I had was the driver side rotor's mounting screw was seized and stripped, and that was the warped rotor. I didn't have a wireless drill so I had to drill it out with a bit and brace, the old fashioned way... But all went back together great and drives great. No more funky pedal feel from that warped rotor.

The inside edge of the driver side tire is oddly worn. Should probably get an alignment.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*gave the FOX some TLC...*









Installed an idle air control valve that I pulled from a local JY, also replaced ground mesh cable that goes from valve cover corner to the battery tray wall (adjacent to the ignition coil) and stapled together the one that goes from the hood to the body by the hinge and fender :laugh:. I was having a taking off acceleration hesitation problem, turn signal lights fuse popping when shutting the car off, but after changing these parts + hazard switch and ALL the relays labeled 53- it runs fine with no electrical issues. Let's see if it holds up tomorrow :thumbup:.

PS.- I could not engage reverse or 1st gear the other day, (bushing was shot- others are ugly too!). I cut a piece of rubber vacuum hose and fit it tight inside the loop of that rod that connects from the bottom of the tranny to the linkage...I had to press VERY HARD to engage that metal pivoting ball tip through the snugly hose, but once it went through its there solid. I have ALL my gears engaging including reverse. I need to order a set with ALL these bushings...it is a temporary fix to get me going .


Update- still running alright but blew the turn signal light fuse.


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

Washed the Fox and put my recaros from my old 83' GTI(RIP) in. VWFOX407, I developed that dammed off idle hesitation here lately on my 93' !!! The only thing that Ive changed is cutting out the resonator and welding in straight piece of pipe, it was fine for about a week then this started ? But other than that this thing runs pretty dam good !!!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Related to my fox:
Tried to get an ID on this wheel, its really been growing on me lately, i just wish it wasnt yellow!
If anyone knows anything, help me out!
Id love to get 3 more.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

ianwilson said:


> Related to my fox:
> Tried to get an ID on this wheel, its really been growing on me lately...


 Tried taking it off and looking for distinguishing information on the back side?


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

ian that is a BBS RA


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

dont think thats an RA..

bbs ra are stamped.. and the face looks too flat


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

its not an RA.
i guess i should have added info on it.
its a 13, inside the spokes it says made in west germany, it says intra (i think), and it looks like it says Toyota? but everything had been poorly painted over in the yellow so i could have easily misread the spelling.
I have searched a tonne, and cant find anything..:thumbdown:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Put it up on jack stands. Replacing, ball joints, strut mounts, radiator, all cooling hoses, thermostat. Installing dealer option A/C kit, charging with R-12, getting an alignment..... 











Anybody by change know the part number for the rubber radiator mounts?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

ianwilson said:


> its not an RA.
> i guess i should have added info on it.
> its a 13, inside the spokes it says made in west germany, it says intra (i think), and it looks like it says Toyota? but everything had been poorly painted over in the yellow so i could have easily misread the spelling.
> I have searched a tonne, and cant find anything..:thumbdown:


 Rial or 
somthing like that


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I finally installed a new speedo cable. The odo and trip work great, but now the speedo needle is dead. I guess my "surgery" wasn't sucessful... gah, now I've got to take it all apart AGAIN. 

In other news, yesterday I wrote a CNC program to cut Fox I cubby gauge mounting plates. I've got a nice prototype, just gotta massage the dimensions and get some aluminum. These will be black anodized. I think I'll make a dozen and see who wants one.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Alright, I've got a working prototype for the gauge panel, to mount three standard 2" gauges in the cubby location in a Fox I. It turns out anodization costs a fortune (at lease for a batch this small) so the alternative is black plastic. Either acetal or nylon, maybe ABS. 

I'm going to make 12 sets. These would be CNC cut, two panels (one oversize) to sandwich together. $30 shipped. Should be ready by the end of this week. photos forthcoming. 

You will never find these anywhere else! Interested parties PM me. 

Triple gauge panels now available for Fox I


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I rode in air conditioned comfort to the bank.
To withdraw the funds to pay for getting the AC converted and working.

The value of the car must have doubled.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*...*

It can be a handful at times to track issues when you own a car this old, why? because too many things are running but on their last leg lol! I have been able to tame the gremlins all these years and keep it running (quite a journey being a Fox). If you still have the issue look into that ground cable that goes from the valve cover to the ignition coil bracket ( I put a nut and a washer on that bolt because it would always come loose, it needs to be clean and tight- duh!).


Update- still blowing the turn signal lights fuse #12 :thumbdown:.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*3rd day...*

reporting no issues with my turn signal lights fuse popping anymore- after changing relay #21 :thumbup:.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*4 spd linkage bushings...*

ordered bushings for the shifter and tranny linkage at my local Vw dealer...don't ask me how much I paid :thumbdown:. However, the Fox will be shifting smooth after installation :thumbup:. My brothers 1997 GTI kit was $10.00 my bushings were a "special order" for $106.00 .


Update- ALL gears are shifting smooth after installing new bushings :thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Ian, I have a feeling e the wheel you have pictured there was optional on 1985-88 Toyota MR2s


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

voxwagen88 said:


> I rode in air conditioned comfort to the bank.
> To withdraw the funds to pay for getting the AC converted and working.
> 
> The value of the car must have doubled.



When converting it be sure to replace the receiver/drier with a brand new unit. This is an often overlooked detail that can really kill the system. They are pretty cheap to replace as well and can be gotten from several online places.


In other similar new on my Fox.....I tore the dashboard out of mine today and started my A/C retrofit. I'll be going good old fashioned R-12 in mine. Frosty cool air here I come. Down the road should be a turbo to make up for the A/C compressor losses....


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Geez. Everybody's putting in A/C and I'm about to rip it all out...


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

alaincopter said:


> Ian, I have a feeling e the wheel you have pictured there was optional on 1985-88 Toyota MR2s


i dont think so either..
unless there were two different meshies...
but the ones (that i know of) from the MR2 had a smooth center (around the lugs)


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

I consider mine a daily driver which IMO should thus have A/C. Of course I have a recenly acquired Ur Quattro and I plan to charge up the A/C on that sucker too....lol


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I finally cut out the stupid coin slots, joined it with the ashtray and made a cupholder panel out of ABS sheet and 3" ABS pipe, all solvent welded together.

Special thanks to Foxarchist for the idea!


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

I like the cup holder, that's my wife's only complaint about driving the wagon no damn cup holder!


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

JG are you going to sell the cup holder as well? you could start your on fox interior parts business.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Hah. I have not thought about making cupholders, though I admit it is the single most useful modification I've done thus far... But no one would buy it, would they?

When someone's willing to pay up front I'll think about it. And it involves some drastic modification to the console- cutting, etc. Non-reversible.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

you and your damn consoles


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Well for the past 13 years every day i have used the fox ash try hole as a drink holder for my morning coffee. yea you need to find a cup size that will fit but after that is stupid easy (just remove the ash try keep in glove box) yea i have thought about making a real cup holder that would work better for more sizes and types of drinks. never got around to it. yours looks good. might suggest a tapered tube to accommodate larger drinks.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks, I'm pretty happy with it.

With a three inch perfectly horizontal rim, all cups jam in at some point, near the top, and if they don't, there's a bottom. And straight ABS is cheap, black, and available at any hardware store. :beer:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Like the cupholder, and the gauge panel. Don't really need either in my cars, but they are very cool ideas.

Drove the 2-door back from Wisconsin yesterday. No issues on a 1000 mile-plus round trip. Getting ready to put new registration stickers on both, and take the wagon for a spin since it hasn't had any fun for a week.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Today, I did the timing belt. :beer:

Discovered the front crankshaft seal is leaking a bit, and my lower belt cover was destroyed at some point. It hangs loose and now rubs audibly on the water pump pulley. 

I reinstalled the crank pulley without the A/C pulley, pending A/C deletion. 
At some point (prolly when I do the crank seal) I'll use shorter bolts to make the transformation complete.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Banned wagon said:


>


Awesome shirt...priceless! Are those available from the dealer right now? I've gotta have one for my 2 year old daughter


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Got this back from scientificrabbit-


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

voxwagen88 said:


> Got this back from scientificrabbit-


 what did they do to it? 

this week my white 4 door passed smog no problem damit. so I am going to drive it for a wile longer damit now i have to fix all the little crap i have been putting off. today i fixed the speedometer gear in the trans that was stripped, and put new axles on while i had the old ones off. next week i might have the glass guy come out and replace my windshield


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Banned wagon said:


> what did they do to it?
> 
> this week my white 4 door passed smog no problem damit. so I am going to drive it for a wile longer damit now i have to fix all the little crap i have been putting off. today i fixed the speedometer gear in the trans that was stripped, and put new axles on while i had the old ones off. next week i might have the glass guy come out and replace my windshield


 Looks like he had his intake manifold ported... 

http://www.scientificrabbit.com/node/26


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

Recaro from VW Gol GTS 1989


----------



## 2slowfosho (Apr 29, 2008)

pelado said:


> Recaro from VW Gol GTS 1989


 
those seats are sooooo fresh!:thumbup:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Today I sorted out a rubbing sound my new timing belt was making. After alot of frustration and frosty beverages, it turned out to be excessive tension on the t-belt itself. Loosened that up and the sound went away. Installed my new lower belt cover (made in germany). 

Also found a suitable M8-1.25x90mm bolt to replace my missing alternator hinge. I must have forgotten to sock it down when I did the t-belt and it rattled clean out! I'm sure it's sitting on I-91 at this moment... 

And then I installed the crank pulley with new shorter (and socket headed!) bolts, so that little peice of my A/C delete is done. 

And finally- I took apart my passenger side brakes to lube the back of the pads and the carrier contact points to get rid of an annoying sqeaksqeaksqueaksqueaksqueaksqueaksqueak...... worked like a charm. Lubro-Moly FTW.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Finally hooked up the antenna. Now I can listen to the radio and XM, not just the SD card.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

reddfoxx said:


> Finally hooked up the antenna. Now I can listen to the radio and XM, not just the SD card.



XM FTW. I love having XM in my Fox. It's pretty much all I listen to. I am however needing a new antenna. Mine is starting to have issues. Might get an inside the glass mount style.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I did lots of purchasing for future "doing to the Fox."

New exhaust bits, new tires, new brakes... I can't wait!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Humm i drove it today


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

This was actually yesterday but who cares ...I did all the rest of the motor mounts in my car finally. I've had a poly-filled stock trans mount (made by Fox-N-It I think) in the car since I did the 5spd swap. I more recently did the left and right mounts and a full poly front mount. 

I wouldn't necessarily promote getting a poly front mount though, I had to raise the idle some so it didn't rattle my teeth out...it's not too harsh now though

One thing I can say about new mounts is...if you're shifter is a bit sloppy and you're thinking of doing the linkage bushings...get motor mounts too, if they haven't been done. You won't be disappointed. 

My shifter was nice after new bushings but coupled with new mounts it made getting into first much smoother :thumbup:











That mount was done for....
These were the factory mounts too...they were in the car a long time....


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Madin voyage (well to work that is)*

Today I decided to take the silver wagon to work. This is the first time this car has driven this far (58 miles each way) drove like a champ although i had to drive it a lot higher them i like to due to the roads on my way to work are kinda messed up and traffic is going 70mph or more. not too sure how my coworkers and there M5's, A8's,S4's... will feel about parking next to this...Ha ha


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

so lovely, what rack is that?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yakima Q towers, cross bars, fairing, basket case, copperhead (bike rack) and StrapThang Surfboard Rack


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Picked up My daughters new (used craigslist $10) Ride



















Rolling on 3" BBS looking wheels! Look at the sweet lip


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

Put new outer cv joint boot on my drivers side, tried to patch breather hose ( anybody know where you can get the 7/8" x 6" ? hose that goes from the valve cover breather to the end of the rubber plenum from the throttle body to the air meter ???). Cut off the shoestrings I had to use for an alternator belt, to get 40 miles closer to home last night ( it worked for a lil while) and installed a new A/C belt while I put the new alternator belt on (which I have a spare set in trunk now !) And fixed the stripped alt. adjuster !!!! But I still love her !!!!


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Are you chopping her ride too?*

lol :laugh: :thumbup:!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

So when are we geting the write up on installing bags on your daughters new ride?
You planning a frame notch? :thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Yesterday, picked up new fenders at the dealer. I bet it cost more than the $19 each I paid, just to ship them from Brazil. Glad I remembered to drive the wagon- they ain't small.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

some random person asked me at the gas station what "my price" was...
i said 2500, he said ill give you 2k.
i wonder if he knew it wasnt a corolla...:laugh:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Did somethings to the old beast today.
Removed the rear drums, wire brushed them and painted them gloss black.
Then replaced the rake shoes, since the shoes themselves were just rolling around.
Yep the shoe material fell off the shoes themselves.

Also started the harliquin conversion, kinda. Just for fun I mounted up a red door on the silver wagon.
Was really really easy. Everything lines up mint. 93 coupe door on an 89 wagon.


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

Finally got my coupe up and running again. 

Got a cis head built up with Aba valves, 3angle grind and radiusing, decking, p&p and bowl work. Just running an aba cam for the time being, with stock exhaust mani and a cleaned up and gasket matched intake mani. 2"straight pipe and cheapo muffler.

Wow, what a difference. I can't wait to finish my dual dp so I can run a bigger cam. I'll do a 5spd swap, when ever I get my hands on one.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Today I finally started routing the exhaust over the rear beam. 
Step 1 cut giant hole in the rear seat area. Done
Step 2 build new exhaust that goes over the rear beam.
Step 3 patch floor with new blister in it.
Step 4 make rear seat fit again somehow

Steps 2-4 are simple cut and weld. It was the first step that I had a really hard time acataly doing. Mid way through cutting out the hole I stopped and said what the he'll am i doing. I got over it and kept cutting.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

"measure twice and cut once!"
ehh..
screw that- i prefer 
"eyeball it, cut once, and add something else to the list"
keeping busy- isnt that the fox way? hhe
:beer:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Taking it in tomorrow to get the heater core replaced under the recall. I'll be driving something BRAND NEW as a loaner for a little while, I am sure it will really make me appreciate my Fox when I get it back.

Also, picked up a head over the weekend for the 2.0 bottom end. 7 miles on a fresh rebuild.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I haven't done anything to the fox this week, other than drive it. It has been running superbly.

Meanwhile, some Vortex admin decided to give me an infraction for advertizing the dual downpipes. The thread has been deleted (by them, not me) and they also deleted my posts for triple gauge plates. Fair enough on the plates, but no-one on this forum was making any money from that downpipe thread.

So, long story short- you can forget about me making anything else for the fox. I've got a whole bunch of ideas and some free time coming up and none of it will be made available to the fox community. It's really deflated my enthusiasm.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

NOO!!!
The fox world needs your ideas!:thumbup:
dont worry about the tex rulers, we all love you here!


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Hey Warner, Hit me up on an IM and I think I have an idea around this....
Thinking maybe adding a section to my Foxtuning.com site.....


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

This week I had a set of tires placed on the 4x100 snowflakes i have had for the longest time. It is a real pleasure to finally drive the fox on proper 14" rims.

Some time over the next few weeks I am going to replace the rear lowering springs with the stock rear springs. I'm doing this because the rear "soft portion" of the spring is almost fully compressed, while the front springs must be loaded (in a turn for example) before the soft portion is used (they are progressive springs for either an A2 or a Corrado, I do not remember). Currently the ride is a little weird.

I also replaced the rear hatch seal, front door seals, and will replace the shift boot under the car.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

What size tires did you go with on your snowflakes?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Just put everything in the Fox parts for sale section.

Greg W.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea another one came to live with us today


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

oh i have a seat heater now in the back seat of my silver wagon


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Nice 2 door - don't see many in GL trim. Good thing it isn't a Sport, or I'd be tempted to make you an offer - it's even the right color!


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

She looks gorgeous. Hopefully my girl will look like that someday... Oh, and i haven't posted since this post opened. I drove her today. I wish i had the money to fix her but that'll be another post... She deserves it.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Banned wagon, 
I put a set of 195/60/14 inch tires. I found a decent set off of craigslist. The handling is better on the wider tire.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Sharp 2-door. Looks like someone kept it well. Do I see the exhaust hanging even lower than usual, though? 

How are you going to get the seat back in the wagon?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I will rework the under side of the wagons seat pan. once I get the floor all welded back up


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Pulled more stuff from the old 2-door. Noticed its driver's-side mirror was better than on the one I'm driving, so swapped it out.

Tried to adjust the headlights on both of mine. The driver's side light on both is way low, but the vertical adjustment screw doesn't seem to do anything on either. Just spins like it's not attached, and I can't see behind it. The horizontal adjust one works, and is clearly attached.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

lets see i started working on the new 2door 

the first thing i like to do when when getting a new fox is remove this thing, makes working on everything so much easier. looked like some one had started removing the tray the welds in the driver side were broken off 









probably the same guy (Not john ) who hacked the heater core lines then bypassed the heater (New hoses and core are on there way) 



















removed a old alarm and stereo fixed the wiring for the dome lights









the clutch was bad (came with new clutch and pressure plate VW blow out sale)

so i removed the trans, (this is after lots of pressure washer)










the clutch was fine it was the throw out bearing sleeve thing. it was all melted and jacked up, never seen a plastic one before. got a new metal one on the way now too 




























oh while this is out it will get some metal removed via a die grinder


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Rotated the tires and discovered the rubber boots for the tie rod ends that I put in less than a year ago were completely destroyed. ?!?!?!?! Now to find out if I got them from autohaus or GAP..


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

I saw mine drive by while driving my cabby. Man I miss that fox... it wasnt fast, it wasn't pretty... and it always felt like it was going to fall apart when I hit a bump.. but damn did I love it. I do however love my cabby after having the whole car apart and learning a whole lot about old vw technology. I most definitely despise the activ stereo system's design and in the future when looking at vws I will steer clear of any that have this devil's stereo system. But I'll always have this picture


----------



## AKChappy (Aug 8, 2010)

*Fixed my heater*

The previous owner, somewhere back in the line, had changed the heater core. However, they did not put the floor or defrost deflector doors back in. They also broke the bracket that held the temperature door cable in place. They also didn't put the bottom back on correctly. 
I tore apart my Jetta donor car, took the deflector doors out of there. I trimmed them down and made rods and control levers and installed everything correctly. I just need to re-make the control levers for the floor heat. That one was kicking my butt and I needed to get it back together so I could drive it to work tomorrow.
I broke the vacuum valve on the heat control bracket. That's ok, cause Winter is on the way!! I had fun just tearing it apart and putting it back together though.

AK Chappy


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Banned wagon said:


> Oh yea the old owner said the clutch was bad (came with new clutch and pressure plate VW blow out sale)


Did you get this one off Johnnyroq?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yep


----------



## johnnyroq (Jun 19, 2008)

Just a bit of advice for you... dont leave the fan in the trunk. This Foxy doesnt do well with my patented trunk cooling system modification. 

Glad to see it went to a great home. Bummer I didnt get to talk to you as a Dubber though! At least you got a screaming deal. 

Touche.

Root:beer:


----------



## johnnyroq (Jun 19, 2008)

Also, fifth picture down, I would like everyone to take notice of my prideful first full coolant system rebuild. Much learning and love went into this Fox before I let her go. Too bad I dont have 5 acres of concrete to park it on, otherwise I would have had fun with this one down the line.


----------



## sighbat (Apr 25, 2010)

kicked it


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Swapped out a dented in oil pan.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

she passed 200,000 today.
happy birthday stef!

its not uncommon for cars now a days to reach 200k, but for a fox.. wowza!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*VCMC Kumho Super Challenge*

It was a couple of weeks go that I had a blast on the 1000 x 225 foot autocross course.









The front sway bar worked its way out of its bushings. The neutral steering did not make up for the massive increase in body roll. Poly Bushings on the way.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

i was like, 200,000?
Mines got 275!
But then my brain actually kicked in, different units:banghead:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea i have a few foxes over 250K (miles) on them


----------



## sighbat (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm at 222,222 at the moment. It's currently parked so it'll stay that way for a night.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Drove them all today. and washed them all too


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

After weeks of slow progress grinding, removing rust, rust proofing and painting the engine bay and getting parts ready, I finally moved on to more fun stuff today.

Installed the big valve head w/ g60 mls head gasket, and also the distributor, manifolds, and turbo.

Before today:










Today:





































Then installed the intake manifold and mocked the fuel distributor and intercooler into place to figure things out










Still gotta get the right studs for the valve cover, it's just sitting there for now. I can't wait to fire this thing up again!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

wow all that work and you haven't ditched the batt tray and move the batt to the trunk. Do it you will love working in the bay of your fox so much more.

that thing is going to be crazy


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

nice. which turbo manifold and turbo is that? unmodded subframe? room for ac compressor?


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

so I built a gas powered mini tank a few days before Broke.Down. 
she fits in the back of the Fox, seats 2 people & can reach 30mph on a good day haha.

out of almost 800 cars at the show she took Best In Show haha wild. 
here are a bunch of photos...

here's a rolling shot of the girlies haha


















































































my bike, mini tank, the Fox & I. one big happy family haha.













































too many photos haha, but that was the overall summary of my day at Broke.Down haha such a good time.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

@alaincopter:
Looks gorgeous, whats up with your wagon?

@Madera:
Your fox is lower than your tank!
You should have made the tank shoot something, potatoes or bean bags or something:thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Banned, your foxes are looking great, and yeah I did think of moving the battery and getting rid of the tray for a while but decided not to because I want to keep it OEM+ ish and also I like the weight on the front axle.

Thanks ziddey that's a SPA Turbo manifold bought in Brazil but available here through Design Engineering. Turbo is a single inlet T3 Biagio (brazilian) .48/.50 with reflux.

Used flameproof ceramic coating on the manifold










ianwilson thanks for the comment man, Wagon is currently being daily driven by my other housemate who needs a car but when I finish my main fox project I'll move onto dropping a diesel engine into the wagon and giving it a paint job (same colour)... Your bumper and tail light went into it nicely

maderabmx that's awesome man, i love how the tank fits into the wagon, do you have pics of it inside it? And more detailed pics of the tank, like its cockpit and drivetrain, maybe open up a thread about it? Very cool!


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

hey thanks guys!
already have plenty of plans & parts to make the barrel fully functional haha.

air powered Tshirt product toss cannon?
potatoe gun?
propane tank with a pilot light/grill ignition spark button flame thrower?
tennis ball shooter?

all too dangerous for a show haha, cars & people would get wrecked haha.

so I think Im going to build an air powered Nurf missile launcher. Im hoping to get it done by h20, Im on a bmx trip called Road Fools right now in norcal/nevada/utah & dont get back till a week before h20 so I'd have my work cut out for me between that & my wagon haha.

heres a link to what Road Fools is all about & a ton of web edits of the trip so far!

http://propsbmx.tv


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Water cannon!! opcorn: could be used for multiple purposes at car shows :laugh:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea you can wash peoples cars before the show! that would be great


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

haha make it a high pressure fire hose cannon. people still might get hurt hahaha.

even if I dont have enough time to build something rowdy for it by h20, she'll still be there lurking around the show haha


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

You still in SF?


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

Im actually in Salt Lake City now man! we drove out of the bay area 2 days ago, stayed in Reno for a night then trucked it to SLC yesterday. we're here till Friday then I fly back home to New Hampshire Friday afternoon.


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

*maderabmw* perfect fox!!!


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

started out by bringing home a 42in tv in the back seat. it fit somehow... 
got that home and then went out to the cable co store to get a HD box..:thumbup:
get about 2 miles away from my house and my idle gets really rough...:thumbdown:
pull in the closest parking lot pop the hood and get out.. there is gas flooding out from under!
quickly turn off the car, open the hood fully. and look around :sly:
gas is everywhere. go back and turn the key to prime the fuel - i could hear a leak.. 
the soft line that runs from the hard line to front of the fuel rail cracked :banghead:
nearest auto parts store- about 2 miles. nearest car dealer- jaguar, and nextdoor :laugh:
go to the service desk, and ask for some hose, they gave me some for free 
fixed her up and got on my way! :beer:
that was a long story. didnt really need to be. 
i guess it gave me an excuse to use lots of smileys tho


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

nice use of  and good happy story.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Bought a super high milage POS winter beater because sadly, the fox is running way way too dirty
It has really bummed me out lately, so i havent touched it in a while
Fall/Winter=Engine getting pulled, refresh, possible different bottom end, bigger throttle body, hopefully custom down pipe welded up, maybe new exhaust..
And if i can convince my dad, ill get him to weld me up some wide steelies and help me get the fox on the ground:thumbup:

Next season, I WILL DRIVE IT:banghead:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Light*

Picked up some 15" Le Castellets.
They are so light.
Getting ready for the R1Rs.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

voxwagen88 said:


> Picked up some 15" Le Castellets.
> They are so light.
> Getting ready for the R1Rs.


Humm Yum R1Rs fun fun :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

Picked up an 89 sedan tonight. It's a GL, with a 5spd. Bought it from the second owner, who had owned it since 1993. He kinda reminds me of Hans Moleman. Used to teach at the U of Oregon.

Now the fox stable is comlete. 88 coupe, 88 wagon, and now the sedan..


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

pelado said:


> *maderabmx* perfect fox!!!


thank you so much man! glad you're stoked on it! still got a lot planned out for her, gonna be a long winter haha.


----------



## 750fox (Sep 2, 2010)

took my recently bought 1993 fox ($750), on a 422 mile road trip. she rode like a champ. got 32 mpg. i bought her for a commuter vehicle i travel a lot, and i couldn't be more happy with her. the only issue is my speedo is off about 7-9 mph. i took my gps to go geo-cacheing and thought it would check my speed, and it was slightly off but no biggie. i love that fith gearhttp://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/biggrin_upper.gif


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

I picked up another head for it... GTI big valve hydro. (Thanks johnnyroq!) I have to go through it now and get it all spiffed up so I can get my wagon back on the road. I'm really sick of driving the mmmm-kay 2.:thumbdown:

Haven't decided what I'll do with it yet, as far as any mods. I'm at least going to do the basic replacements (seals, lifters, etc.), but have pipe dreams of a bit of porting and 7mm conversion with tapered guides and a bit more cam...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

snow did you have a small valve head on the 2.0? Is johnnyroq selling off all of his stuff.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Nope. I bought it on the crate from Wolf Sport with the BVH on it back in 98. However, it's been a couple hundred thousand miles plus since then and that head is gonna need a full rework I suspect. I plan to clean this one up so I can do a 1 day head R&R, not spend a bunch of time with the head off getting machined and all that junk - or worse, finding that the one I pull off is garbage and the Fox would just be sitting for weeks/months while I source another 'correct' head to rebuild.

Selling off all of _what_ stuff? You mean from the GTI? I dunno for sure. He may have the block available still, but it has lost a bearing and will need some love. Looking to do a high CR 1.8?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

yea always a good idea to have a spare head to get all worked while the car is still drivable. me nah i am over trying to make a fox go any faster then stock.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Banned wagon said:


> yea always a good idea to have a spare head to get all worked while the car is still drivable.


Truth. I've had my eyes open for a decent one for months, but I still wish I had found it a bit sooner.





Banned wagon said:


> i am over trying to make a fox go any faster then stock.


I'm not. On the same note, I'm also not looking for turbo levels of power - just something on par with the most powerful factory offerings for the era without sacrificing fuel economy, driveability, reliability, and smoggability... Something in the neighborhood of 125bhp is fine for me and is a very entertaining drive in a Fox.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok yea 125hp sounds nice. The mpg and somg are my to most important factors. Guess I am old and boring


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

snowfox said:


> Something in the neighborhood of 125bhp is fine for me and is a very entertaining drive in a Fox.


An entertaining drive indeed. Better weight to HP than a Mk2 16V.

I'm hoping to get that at the wheels. MK4 VR6 Power to weight without the weight.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

snowfox said:


> Something in the neighborhood of 125bhp is fine for me and is a very entertaining drive in a Fox.


I'd be happy with enough power to pull out into traffic without getting my arse runneth over...


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Stripped most of the rest of the stuff off my '93. It is nearly ready to scrap. I have plenty of parts, which I'll keep most of. I'll post what I can spare in the classifieds before long. Banned, when loaded the wagon was starting to get low, though not like yours.

It was my first new car, had 17 miles on it when I got it. Probably 250k now. 










wagon loaded









unloaded


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Worked on the white coupe today so I can get it to its new owner. Swapped out the totally rotted out rear muffler, removed the old non-functional alarm, tracked down a water leak and lastly found out I picked up the wrong vacuum line from the junk yard for it...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Broke the drivers side door handle today. What a shock, right? :laugh:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Got the cover all welded in and a coat of primer on it a little bit of seam sealer and some paint should be all done on the top side


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks much better now.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*...*

X2! A stock Fox is easy to maintain and troubleshoot...I don't want to go fast anyhow, too many cops around here. My Fox overheated today, flicking red temp led caught my eye and pulled to a gas station right away...mad bursts of hot water tried to burn me while attempting to take the cap off the coolant reservoir, but drown them by pouring water on top of the cap while unscrewing it using a groove joint plier. The tank was nearly empty but thank goodness no oil traces in it...at first thought the water pump was shot, but a strong water stream flowing from the rad confirmed it was still working...so what gives? The temp went back to a normal range and drove off home watching that needle like a hawk :laugh:. I opened the hood once at home to take a quick glance, and nothing seemed abnormal...but then after looking closely there is a very small crack sitting right at the base of the tank thread were the cap screws on, and it is seeping a minuscule amount of water that almost right away evaporates...Nice! It is an easy fix, and have a spare tank at hand :thumbup:, so tomorrow will take care of it.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

kerensky said:


> I'd be happy with enough power to pull out into traffic without getting my arse runneth over...


You can do that with stock parts. Stock ABA block with stock Big Valve Hydro head and factory 026-G / 'hydro - G' cam from 8V GTI/GLI, late Fox TB, dual dp/catback and you're there. It's been working for me for years...


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


>


this is so awesome man. so stoked you did this. I took measurements a few months ago on the floor about routing the exhaust up & over the rear beam since Ive worn through my pipe twice now haha. 

my father does custom exhuast work building headers & whatnot so we were going to tackle re-routing it this winter. 

came out so awesome man! ridiculously pumped on your car haha


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

snowfox said:


> You can do that with stock parts. Stock ABA block with stock Big Valve Hydro head and factory 026-G / 'hydro - G' cam from 8V GTI/GLI, late Fox TB, dual dp/catback and you're there. It's been working for me for years...


 Wow, I didn't know your car came 'stock' with all that!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

kerensky said:


> Wow, I didn't know your car came 'stock' with all that!


 You know what I mean... Perhaps I should rephrase as 'off the factory shelf' items. They're all 'stock' for something - except the dp and cat-back. The combo gives you factory reliability and economy with a significant boost in performance over "stock Fox". Smart arse.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*...*

Sounds interesting, just curious how many ponies are we looking at with this set up, as well as miles per gallon? Can you keep you A/C system?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

VWFOX407 said:


> Sounds interesting, just curious how many ponies are we looking at with this set up, as well as miles per gallon? Can you keep you A/C system?


• Realistic crank hp is about the same as the stock ABA motor (complete in MkIII) - aprox. 115 estimated. It's not a screaming amount of horsepower, but it equates to 142% of the stock 81 hp. The real benefit IMO is the increase in torque. There is a lot more of it in the areas you need for vastly improved driveability. I can lope around town at 1400 rpm in 5th without bogging, but it'll buzz you up to 6k easily, too.
• MPG in my 89 wagon with PSA 5 spd = 31 combined city/hwy every day of the week for several years of commuting. (I've been running this set up in my wagon since 1998.) You can coax the mileage up or down depending on your driving habits, obviously, but I've never exceeded 35.5 or dropped below 26 on any tank - those have been my extremes. Average tank is 31±1 (or less) mpg.
• I have stock A/C.

I don't use a knock sensing ignition, so premium fuel is required. Use a knock box if you want to run the cheap stuff...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

hose that runs from the fuel filter to the hard line is leaking (so are the others, but not currently somehow, so I'll save those for another day)

VW said the part EOLed in 2005 and used to be $25.

It looks pretty generic. Think Home Depot would carry some sort of braided stainless steel equivalent? Anyone have any details on this one? The Fox is currently my only drivable car, so I'm not planning on taking the hose off beforehand :laugh:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

A few wacks with a rubber mallet the back seat fits again


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

YES


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

snowfox said:


> Smart arse.


Moi? *cackle*


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

ziddey said:


> It looks pretty generic. Think Home Depot would carry some sort of braided stainless steel equivalent?


No chance, I'm afraid. You can probably find a hot rod shop that could fab up a braided replacement, or use parts from Simpson or someone else that makes those fittings.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Banned wagon said:


> A few wacks with a rubber mallet the back seat fits again
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/bannedwagon/Silver Fox/Exhaust tuck/cf68f6b8.jpg


And the added benefit is you have a heated rear seat!


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

kerensky said:


> No chance, I'm afraid. You can probably find a hot rod shop that could fab up a braided replacement, or use parts from Simpson or someone else that makes those fittings.


Seems like once upon a time, someone here had some success working with a shop that does custom hydraulic lines/fittings for heavy equipment or an RV service/repair shop to get a replacement made. If you can figure out what kind of fittings they are - size, threads, etc - you may able to source the components to build your own with bits from www.mcmastercarr.com I just took a quick peek over there and they have options for fuel line, just have to work out what kind of fittings are required and see how resourceful you can be...

[edit]
I was just looking at your pic again - trips me out seeing your car upside down like that BTW - and I wonder... If you can junk yard for a spare line, maybe see if you can take a dremel or something and cut the crimped collars off. If so, maybe you can you the internal portions of the fittings (that actually make the connection to the filter and gas line) in a new piece of gas line and secure them with clamps. Hose clamps are up to the task - ghetto looking, but serviceable. (I've used them with barbed fittings on 1/2" oil lines that exceeded 15opsi with no issue.)

Just a Foxer grade repair thought...
[/edit]


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

kerensky said:


> No chance, I'm afraid. You can probably find a hot rod shop that could fab up a braided replacement, or use parts from Simpson or someone else that makes those fittings.


If I am not mistaken you can just use the same steel braided line that goes from one of the hard fuel lines to the fuel distributor.


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

well i lost 1st and 3rd gears 
....taking the bus to work:banghead:


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Where'd you leave 'em?

Seriously, it's probably linkage bushings - unless you've got ugly grinding noises in the gearbox...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

when I first got my current fox, it lost all gears except 3rd and 4th by the time I got it close to home. Had to start it up a bunch of hills in 3rd gear. :laugh: 


Alaincopter, thanks for that. I'm going to check for those at the pick n pull soon. I take it any cis will do. Major help!


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

hopefully its just the bushings 
i seriously need a how to on this though!


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*...*

I bought a new (or so they say @ Auto Zone) water pump, thermostat (brand name Safe Fail, according to manuf. if it ever gets stuck, it will be in an open position- very helpful in my humble opinion :thumbup...going 2b working on this tomorrow after work. It was overheating again today, took the thermo out and didn't overheat anymore...pump was still flowing but making a funny squealing/grinding my shaft bearing is shot noise- so its coming out too...trying 2 keep this Fox running for another 10 yrs :laugh:. 


Update- returned water pump, mine was alright...problem was head gasket...kept the thermostat.


----------



## crazy-steve (Aug 14, 2010)

*Drove it*

I drove my 89 Fox wagon and it turned 20,000 miles. Any body know of any other low mileage wagons around?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow! I thought I was low with an '87 and a '90 around 100k miles each. I guess I'm comparing to my '93 with 225k.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Sent the spare cylinder head off for a little refreshing. Time to pick up a metal 3a HG, head bolts, gaskets, and all that jazz. I may finally be driving my Fox again next month.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

I have 63,000 on my fox


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Rallye du Chilliwack*

Spent last Saturday doubling back to the check points on the Rallye du Chilliwack.

About 225 km of pretty and pretty twisty roads.

Results were not helped by the odometer being off by 8%. 245 is close to the actual distance driven.

It was great fun.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally did some more work on my Fox, been sick for a few days which slowed things down.

Put if the fuel distributor from a mercedes V8 I had been cleaning up, along with a diverter valve from VF engineering:










Can someone identify if this cam is anything special? I haven't seen one with these cutout profiles before. On it it says: A WWO 026 10f




























Intercooler, plumbing and big throttle body in:





































It's getting there!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice alan:thumbup:
whatsup with your wagon?


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

replaced and repacked / rebooted both outboard CV's, repacked inner CV's and installed 9Q 5 speed trans.

Next up, prep 1.6D for install.

steve a


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

crazy-steve said:


> I drove my 89 Fox wagon and it turned 20,000 miles. Any body know of any other low mileage wagons around?


Don't know about wagon but there was a 90 Fox 2 door on ebay with 1296 miles for sale, it looked pristine.

My 89 2 door has 33k on the clock

steve a


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

So
as fall is here and the 275,000km fox is running blue as crap, im stuck with a decision
1)Rebuild the fox engine over the winter
2)aba block with 8v head (which head would i want?)
3)Full aba swap
I have the means of doing all of this, my father is a licensed mechanic with a massive shop out back of our house, I just feel like the fox needs a little more horseys, im personaly inclined to go with option 2.
Your thoughts on this.
Yes i have been reading up thrugh the FAQ's so dont flame:thumbup:


----------



## fox_pr (Mar 9, 2007)

sat next to it on the side of the road for a bit after the fuel pump died


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Ian!

The wagon's been on the road ever since, my housemate drives it mostly. It's been very reliable; next year it'll get a diesel engine and a paint job. Oh and I'd say go for the ABA + 8V head!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Changed oil, tightened armrest, cleaned contacts in taillights, loaded it for another trip to Wisconsin.


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

Make sure you stop and see Tyson at Mars Cheese Castle for a bloody mary. It's right off 94. I forget the exit it's by rt 142. Best bloody mary ever and I don't even like them


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, I almost always stop there for cheese and root beer. Never actually been to the bar. Since I'm solo this time, probably will have to pass...


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

Me an the wife do the drive from New York to Racine 2 or 3 times a year so we take turns at the bar. I do love that place can't wait to see what it looks like after they move when the interstate gets widened


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

So if i goABA/8V i need the bigger valve head (Mk2 GTI?) correct?
My local junk yards are extremely lacking on the older VW spectrum, there are a couple mk2 jettas there as of last time but i did not see any old golfs.
Was there a jetta equivvalent of the GTI that would havethe bigger valve head?


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

ianwilson said:


> So if i goABA/8V i need the bigger valve head (Mk2 GTI?) correct?
> My local junk yards are extremely lacking on the older VW spectrum, there are a couple mk2 jettas there as of last time but i did not see any old golfs.
> Was there a jetta equivvalent of the GTI that would havethe bigger valve head?


Digifant Fox 91-93 have the big vale heads


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Ian - I don't think you "need" the big valve head (someone please correct me if I'm wrong). I believe everything (oil/coolant passages etc) lines up the same no matter which Fox head you're using, small or big valve. If you are keeping the CIS-E fuel system, you'll need to swap cis injector cups onto the big valve head.

The point in question I guess would be that if one is going ABA, it would likely be for the extra power, so it might as well be matched to a big valve head while at it; but if you just want to be able to drive it and don't really seek the extra power the small head valve would do fine.

Either way, good luck!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

If you go with a cis-e 8v mk2 gti/gli, it will have the big valve head with the air shroud for cis injectors.

If you go with a digifant 8v mk2 / fox, it will also have the big valve head, but will be lacking the air shrouding. Not too big a deal. You'd need to hammer off the hats off the stock injectors, or if you were refreshing your injectors with the mercedes benz brass ones, you wouldn't have to worry about it.

As for the injector cups, if you go with a digifant big valve head, you won't be able to fit the lower inserts. The brass upper will be fine though, and from how I understand it, there will be a little injector lean, but it isn't too bad.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

so for the time being, i could find a donor mk3 2slow, pull the motor, clean then drop the block into the fox and put the head off the fox motor on it and id be set basically?
Because ideally, i like he idea of the full 2litre swap, head and all, because of all the bolt on options available for the 2.0, as well as the lower mileage engines, seeing as my fox is at 275kms and it hasnt even touched the road yet, but i could swap the 2litre head on at a later time since id already have the block in.
Please correct me if im wrong.
Im still a n00b:thumbup:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

little more involved than that. you're going to need to rig up a distributor for the aba block. you're going to need to source an aeb oil filter flange (aba will hit the clutch cable bracket. aba/aeb share bolt pattern)

would be a good idea to convert to mk2 gli/gti cis-e + knock sensing.

will need to swap the fox's oil pan onto the aba.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

ziddey said:


> will need to swap the fox's oil pan onto the aba.


Need the Fox oil pickup swapped onto the ABA oil pump as well.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

well i knew that stuff haha, ive read alot about swaps throughout the faq's
although i didnt know the CIS-E swap and knock sensor, explain?


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

went to h20 last weekend, hardly made it there & back at a penny's height off the ground hahaha...










good time as always, met a bunch of Fox dudes. everyone thought it was on air, laid frame up & down the strip & covered people in sparks haha. here are a few shots of the weekend. 

hollering at everyone on the strip haha


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

played hide and seek.
5th gear won.
blah.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Fixed the driver's side door latch on the wagon.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Due to financial circumstances beyond my control, I haven't been able to put fuel in the fox (my second car) for over a month. I started her up and stretched her legs a bit. Ran like a charm, as usual. *sigh* How did I get so poor I can't even enjoy a 22 year old econobox?

:banghead:

edit: ~Woot! page 42!


----------



## midnightsun (Jan 9, 2008)

looked across the street on my way to work
to make sure she's still there
not towed,not stolen....
maybe tomorrow i'll fix the tranny


----------



## JaguarDoc504 (Jan 3, 2005)

Lets see...... all within the last 8 days

Ordered and received 
Big Valve Head
g60 valve cover
Clutch kit
Fenders and Hood
New exhaust - TT alumized
Front 10.1" rotors and pads (installed)
10.1" caliper rebuild kits (installed)
10.1" calipers (1 installed, 1 need to drill out and install a bleeder screw)
rear wheels bearing kit (installed)

Ordered
Industrial Driftwood  (still looking for a 4K display case, anyone?)


Still need
ABD OBD1 Block
4K exhaust manifold



Going to be a nice fall rebuilding the Fox


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

JaguarDoc504 said:


> Lets see...... all within the last 8 days
> 
> Ordered and received
> Big Valve Head
> ...


That's quite the wish list. I wish i had some spare coin.  

Replaced the lower coolant temp sensor and she starts and runs like a champ first time now. :thumbup:


----------



## JaguarDoc504 (Jan 3, 2005)

The car is used for a 250mile/day commute......

and it is time for some replacement/updating/love


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Well lets see, a lot has happened in the last day(s) and / or week.

1.6 diesel engine installed
glow plug wiring harness installed and wiring into system.
throttle and clutch cables installed
cold start advance cable installed.
CIS ECM & ICM and wiring removed.
high pressure pump removed and supply / return fuel lines rerouted.
transfer pump removed and pickup tube modified
fuel tank pulled and clean of rancid fuel.

One more good day and I should be able to test fire this thing.

steve a


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol I was thinking about swapping in one of my diesel motors from one of my junk rabbits. Nice to see someone do it.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Returned from a trip to Wisconsin, no major problems, and getting ready to go on another one. 

Brother drove it, liked it, only complaint was the pedals are close together and too close to the tunnel for his big feet.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

reddfoxx said:


> Brother drove it, liked it, only complaint was the pedals are close together and too close to the tunnel for his big feet.


Common complaint when i let people hot lap mine as well. :laugh:


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

tried fabricating the roof rack to hold the mini tank, wayyy too heavy to put up there without mega long ramps to just drive it up there hahaha.

& so she stays in the rear :/


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I have to sell the Fox. For real, this time. I'm facing financial ruin. Time to sell the hobbies.

Keep an eye on the classifieds, I'm selling the whole shooting match in one go.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

On the Fox diesel project:

reinstalled exhaust (ex cat) - It's about shot...needs something better
fuel tank reinstalled, check valves installed
installed alternator and bump stop
installed shifter mechanism
filled cooling system
dropped battery in
primed fuel system
started car

It's alive!

I'll prolly have pics and a video in the next few days

steve a


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Back at my brother's and when he drove it again, I noticed he took his sandals off for more clearance... 

This car has been great for repeated 1000-mile trips. I'm getting nervous...


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

reddfoxx said:


> Brother drove it, liked it, only complaint was the pedals are close together and too close to the tunnel for his big feet.


 I have pretty big feet and half my shoes don't really fit between the tunnel and the brake pedal, but I absolutely love the pedal spacing, heel and toeing is effortless.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Finally busted the clutch cable nuts loose, and tightened down the cable. No more bottom of the pedal engaging. No more grinding gears. That said, it is adjusted almost all the way to the end. Guess that means the clutch is about done  Motivation to swap in the 9Q.. Anyone have a 5sp linkage for sale? Mine got stolen


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the bent fender with the new dealer fender. I want to have it painted soon.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

fit some side skirts on her- not too shabby  
pics will come later. and like the s10 lip-- the skirts are from something totally unexpected  

also got all my gears back took a bit of adjusting. 
went with the bored out nut welded in place = rather than the actual shift bushing. works great 









(more pics in the pics thread)


----------



## rod_knock (Oct 4, 2010)

test fit things


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

billmus86 said:


> fit some side skirts on her- not too shabby  pics will come later. and like the s10 lip-- the skirts are from something totally un expected


Looks pretty good. A shortened bumper like the euro ones the Rabbit guys like would look really neat on that car. 

So, the skirts. Can I hazard a guess? Or would that spoil the fun?


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

heres a better view- although not as pretty... 









cant leave the junk yard empty handed... 
saw these on the way out, looked pretty close to the same length as the fox.. 
they are about 4 inches too long, i cut the front - butted up to the mudflap, so you cant see the cut.. 
back end is closed and no gaps.. 
used roofing screws along the bottom screwed up, and ran double stick tape along the whole top edge. 
they fit better than you would think..- they are a bit mismatched bc they are more "curvy" than the rest of the cars lines, but i have no complaints, they go unnoticed most of the time bc of the install, and how well they fit. 
$20 for both 

and the donor: 
2nd gen escort gt... 








now im not saying that everyone should go get these, or they will be the next s10 lip craze haha 
just saying/showing that with a little creativity you can make anything work


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

ou i smell a way of hiding my terrible rockers after i do a crap job of cleaning them up:thumbup:


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*changed my brake pads...*

rotated tires... 


[URL="http://s684.photobucket.com/a...Uploads/Robert_Bentley_87-93_Vw_Fox.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 

Also the groomets that protect the hose from rubbing against the strut assembly are useless, unless you confined them in place using some plastic ties. 


[IMG]http://i684.photobucket.com/al...e Uploads/89_Vw_Fox_no_more_rubbing.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Spent a couple evenings cleaning the outside; cleaned all the gunk from the trunk lid channel and then buff and wax and get out the touch-up paint. My 91 RX-7 touch-up paint was identical.


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

Went to 4 different inspection stations who dont understand Fox front struts and leaving the 5th (who finally passed me) snapped my throttle cable !!!! ....... Thank God for New Balance shoestrings !!!!


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

I love castellets


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

I put the BBS wheels 14 "original VW.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

got my new tires today 195/45 14s.. yup you read it right! 
painted my new wheels too- drying over night- tomo ill polish the faces - then clear..
final pics to come in a few days


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn those wheels look huge... I have the same on my 91 cabby... just makes the fox look goofy.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

finished the painting/polishing. this pic is before clear.










they are 14s - enkei aeronautics.. 
they only came white- but i cant be like everyone else..


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

billmus86 said:


> finished the painting/polishing. this pic is before clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, Aeronautics are retro-rad!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

pelado said:


> I put the BBS wheels 14 "original VW.












what's the thing marked "what's this?"

steve a


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

QuantumSyncro said:


> what's the thing marked "what's this?"
> 
> steve a


I believe that is a hinge where the "no draft" window pivots.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

voxwagen88 said:


> I believe that is a hinge where the "no draft" window pivots.


That's what I thought, so other countries got real working vent windows? If so I'm pissed.

steve a


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

QuantumSyncro said:


> That's what I thought, so other countries got real working vent windows? If so I'm pissed.
> 
> steve a


Affirmative.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

quick question.
If i go TT exhaust, is the Borla muffler really worth the extra 130 dollars?


----------



## AKChappy (Aug 8, 2010)

I will be putting in new rear shocks, radiator, both fuel pumps, working on the fuel distribution manifold, timing, and most importantly - hooking up the front speakers. 

AK Chappy


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> I believe that is a hinge where the "no draft" window pivots.


yes, pivot working vent windows...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Purple*

Got 6 litres of Royal Purple Oil for $7 each.
About $20 a litre less than my local auto parts place wants.
Craigslist can be a friend.


Did the Brazilian 2-door cars ever come with a big door window and no vent window? That would be so clean.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

lets go Giants! End this


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Got 6 litres of Royal Purple Oil for $7 each.
> About $20 a litre less than my local auto parts place wants.
> Craigslist can be a friend.
> 
> ...


This generation did not come with entire glass.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

was about to buy a ridiculously clean Fox II coupe for a daily over the winter & it got sold out from under me. but I bought a mkI Jetta diesel which I am equally as stoked on haha. feels good to be back in a mkI.

soooo this means the wagon goes up in the next few days & the cutting begins haha

will try my best to upload photos with the progress!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

you didn't want a Fox II, consider your self lucky.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

finished my baby. 
wheels are 14, so thats why im not tucking wheel, i wish i was tho, with a little more tweaking ill get there. need to get some things welded in place. hah


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

that looks so cool man good work! Escort gt wheels? so cool...


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


> that looks so cool man good work! Escort gt wheels? so cool...


 thanks  it was not easy! 
there really is no easy way to lower a fox. 
and - no the side skirts are from an escort gt. 
the wheels are enkei aeronautics... they are just aftermarket wheels, didnt come stock on anything. 
but they are old- stamped 1987 and 1988.. 
they are directional too, but i wanted them backwards. i dont like them "poking" the ground.. rather have them "rolling" if you catch my drift. 
tires are 195/45-14 

(the wheels only came white.. i stripped them and painted them copper- then machined the fronts, clear over everything.. i am also not using the center caps)


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

parked it for a while after the hood flew open on the freeway......after I rear ended someone a few weeks ago messing the hood and grill up.....


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

billmus86 said:


> thanks  it was not easy!
> there really is no easy way to lower a fox...


 tell me about it  











Car looks good man. Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

yours too :beer:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you  

and to stay on topic.... 

Worked on this a little today: (installed new lifters, 268 cam, cam seal, new valve cover studs, rubber gasket, g60 valve cover)


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Coffee break*










umpkin:


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


> Thank you
> 
> and to stay on topic....
> 
> Worked on this a little today: (installed new lifters, 268 cam, cam seal, new valve cover studs, rubber gasket, g60 valve cover)


 Holy turbo batman  ****s gonna be crazy.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


> you didn't want a Fox II, consider your self lucky.


 haha yea Im pretty stoked on the mkI diesel anyway. 

picked up the motor for the swap in the wagon today, stoked to get it underway 

photos as we go if I remember to take some! haha


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Since my turbo sedan won't be on the road till the spring, I figured the wagon could borrow its wheels for now before the snow comes


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Trip to the junkyard...*

bought a handful of goodies for the Fox...:thumbup:.

[IMG]http://i684.photobucket.com/albums/vv203/craiglist4sale/Mobile Uploads/Image057.jpg[/IMG]


Particularly fond of the stock center caps for the steelies, can't appreciate their beauty , at all in this picture- but they compliment the wheels very nice :thumbup:.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

whoa is that a preheat hose or a filler neck hose? i'm still losing a gallon or two per fillup. gotta fix that by december. car is flagged as gross polluter so it's gotta be smogged every year


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Attempted to do the rear brakes today. Got a late start, so only had about 2 hours of daylight to work with. No special tools or anything to make working with springs easy, so that was a real pain.

Don't have the drums I bought anymore, but have shoes, hardware, and wheel cylinder.

I had to put it all back together unfinished since I ran out of light. I was able to get everything together, except for the upper return spring. I'm going off this picture:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









which is the reverse of what I'm working on currently, but when I took off the old assembly, it fell apart before I could see where the upper return spring goes. I'm imagining it goes between the pushrod and the adjuster wedge, to allow self adjustment.

If so, anyone have any tips for getting this one on? I fought with it for about 40 minutes before finally running out of light. So I assembled everything except that spring for the time being.


edit: heh, looked at the other picture and saw that the spring does go through a hole. alright. I think I can do that.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Cis-e rocks!*

x2 :thumbup:.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*I have to get me a wagon!*



alaincopter said:


> Since my turbo sedan won't be on the road till the spring, I figured the wagon could borrow its wheels for now before the snow comes



but crazy how the price of our Foxes jumped in the last few years (well maybe most of yours, mine still has a long way to appraise more than $800.00), used to find them for $600- now everybody is asking $1000-$1500+...:banghead:.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*...*



QuantumSyncro said:


> Spent a couple evenings cleaning the outside; cleaned all the gunk from the trunk lid channel and then buff and wax and get out the touch-up paint. My 91 RX-7 touch-up paint was identical.


It looks sharp! :thumbup:


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

Beetle.freak said:


> ...Thank God for New Balance shoestrings !!!!...


Amen! :laugh:


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*make it a habit...*



ziddey said:


> Attempted to do the rear brakes today. Got a late start, so only had about 2 hours of daylight to work with. No special tools or anything to make working with springs easy, so that was a real pain.
> 
> Don't have the drums I bought anymore, but have shoes, hardware, and wheel cylinder.
> 
> ...


To snap 2-3 crisp photos of the area you are going to work on ( use your cell if that's all you at hand, before taking everything apart). :thumbup:


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*...*



ziddey said:


> whoa is that a preheat hose or a filler neck hose? i'm still losing a gallon or two per fillup. gotta fix that by december. car is flagged as gross polluter so it's gotta be smogged every year



Is not a filler neck hose (I tried to yanked one out today but it was stuck in there pretty nice- it felt as if it was going to crack if taken out- it was very hard to the touch). The one on my Fox looks crummy also and they don't sell them at the dealers anymore I heard- not a surprise right? :thumbdown:. So I have been on the outlook as well...the hose in this picture (if that's how is called- preheat hose) resembling the filler neck hose- connects around the air filter box (somewhre in the front bottom area of it...) to a flange bolted to the manifold (think helps to cools it down).


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

that's the preheat hose. the thermostatic air cleaner pulls air from the exhaust manifold area when cold for better running (read: emissions).

i gotta put that whole assembly back on for smog soon. what a joke


----------



## Axeman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

ziddey said:


> that's the preheat hose. the thermostatic air cleaner pulls air from the exhaust manifold area when cold for better running (read: emissions).
> 
> i gotta put that whole assembly back on for smog soon. what a joke


heh, I just pulled out all that *%&@ last spring, BEFORE taking it to emissions. I also removed the stupid spring door mechanism (which always jams on the hot side) and routed the intake right behind the passenger side headlight. Poor mans cold intake! No problems all summer, we'll see about winter. I might point it back at the block on really cold mornings.

Today makes one year with the Fox wagon for me. It's my third fox but the one I bought last halloween. Though this year had it's (rather voilent) ups and downs, I've decided to keep it as long as I can. We're moving in february to a new place where it'll will be much easier to work on the car, so I have high hopes.

Thanks to everybody on this forum who's helped me out in the last year, and listened to my rantings. and W00t! Post number 1500!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the seats with really nice seats from a Qunatum. The drivers seat has the height adjustment which I'm enjoying.

I bought a big valve head from an 87 GLI 8v last week. It will be sent for a rebuild next week.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

officially parked the wagon for the winter. took it to our local weekly gtg tonight & called it for the year, time to get motivated.

crappy cell phone parting shot!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey JGWarner, glad to see you're still around 

Did both the rear brakes today. What a huge pain doing it solo and without proper tools for the job.

Anyone have any good ways (proper even) of putting on the ebrake cable? I pulled the ebrake up, used vise grips on the coil before the metal housing and then released the ebrake. Then I used a clamp to push down the now buldging cable, resulting in the cable sticking out of the coil.

What a load of fun. Took it for a brake rape down a long steep hill. By the end, I could definitely smell the front brakes, but fade was extremely acceptable. I know, I know. needless brake fluid cooking. Got out and felt the front wheels and rear drums. Both front wheels were piping hot, which is a first, and both rear drums were uncomfortably hot to the touch, also a first.

Fluid was exchanged in late Spring with generic dot4 with a motive power bleeder. Planning on switching to ATE dot4 or similar once I swap the g54s up front. One of the calipers is seized, so I guess I'm just going to take it to a machine shop. Lazy.


So... obviously the brakes are actually able to stop the car, but they still suck like Fox brakes do. Is the master cylinder that bad? Is there such a thing as a weak/dying master cylinder?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

i have never thought the Fox breaks were all that bad for cars of the day.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Ditto^^

Also it wouldn't hurt to bleed them again. It's easy enough and competely eliminates that as a cause.

Another thing, I would do a little reading how to properly bed in your pads.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I tested the compresson to determine if the rings or the valve guide seals are bad.
Luckily the compression numbers were OUTSTANDING.
cylinder 1-160 psi
cylinder 2-165 psi
cylinder 3-170 psi
cylinder 4-165 psi

Looks like the valve guide seals are toast. The valve lifters are bad too. One is particularly bad after it sits for more than a few days.

If I can find the funds I will send the new cylinder head I bought from a GLI to be rebuilt.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

My kid played in my newest one for a wile today


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Banned wagon said:


> My kid played in my newest one for a wile today


guess the fox sucks for headroom 



used zipties to hang the rear muffler. Wonder how long that'll last. Tried to use one for the hanger at the end of the midpipe-- not strong enough. That hanger has broken every 2 months so far. TT hangers are garbage.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

mike in SC said:


> I tested the compresson to determine if the rings or the valve guide seals are bad.
> Luckily the compression numbers were OUTSTANDING.
> cylinder 1-160 psi
> cylinder 2-165 psi
> ...


You really could get away with seals and lifters without even pulling the head.. Kinda cheaping out, but do-able.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Banned wagon said:


> My kid played in my newest one for a wile today


"Damn Pops, When Ya Gonna Slam it?"

Edit:Forgot why id actually came to this page:banghead:

Opinions on this as a start please?:thumbup:http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5069714-FS-2L-ABA-K03-intercooler-350


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

ianwilson said:


> Opinions on this as a start please?:thumbup:http://http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5069714-FS-2L-ABA-K03-intercooler-350


That's a pretty nice deal. I'm guessing though that the Fox doesn't have anything close to CE2 compatibility? So the harness/ECU will require some care to rig up.

You'll probably not be using the head and intake manifold. The turbo is pretty small, but it may hit your target goals. The downpipe is out too. But I'm imagining if you were to keep cis-e, that turbo is probably suitably sized? I'm not sure what a realistic maximum with one of those in. If it's in the 170-190whp range, I might even go that route in the future since they can probably be had on the cheap.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

ya im not planning on hitting the track with the fox
id just like a little bite out of the engine
enough t have some fun with
well see what the owner says

Edit:
Link failed hard 
proper link http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5069714-FS-2L-ABA-K03-intercooler-350


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Replaced the front crankshaft seal and front crankshaft cover seal today. Found no seal between the cover and the block. No sealant either. Guessing that's how it came from the factory?

In any case, I sucked at realigning the cover and attempted to pull everything in place by taking the easy route-- tightening down the 3 oil pan bolts to pull everything in place. It seemed to work, but I stripped the aluminum threading on the cover, so the middle pan bolt just spins. What a rookie.  Hoping it'll all be fine, or will attempt to thread some other bolt in there, or maybe see if I can fit a nut on top and use a longer bolt. Not going to go through the trouble of taking all the pulleys out again, since I'm planning on swapping an ABA soon.

Spent over an hour resetting the timing. No more Bentley, so I was trying to do it by memory. In the end, I searched the forums and found that I was using the wrong dot on the cam sprocket. Funny.. the entire way through, I kept telling myself there were two, and that the inside dot was the wrong one. Retimed it with the inner dot and it fired right up. Heh..


Gave it its first oil change in about 10k miles. It's been leaking real bad out of what I'm hoping is the one of the front crank seals. Over the past 10k, I've probably put around 6 quarts of new oil and 8 quarts of old oil from oil changes from other cars. New 15w40 in. Haven't driven long enough, but it's still sounding like a diesel :laugh:. I make my small valve head take quite the beating.


Going to get some engine cleaner and remove all that sludge and see if it still leaks tomorrow


----------



## foxgnome (May 13, 2010)

*Sorry about amount...hadnt cleaned out the camera in a while*

Today I got the Fox back in correct timing!!!







Cleaned the engine bay a bit more whilst I had a few things apart too.







The rest of this wasnt today, but I took the pictures today ...














Moved the battery to the trunk. Got rid of the a/c comp., bracket, some hose, it's rad.














Started fabbing the gauge cluster for my airspeed indicator. Anyone know where i can buy trim (not a 50' roll of it, I'll only need like 6-8')







Added pass side rear view.







Removed antenna, hole will become mount/access for Pitot Tube(Ram and Static air press. to the airspd. ind. and turn slip coord.)


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow- an airspeed indicator? Cool. I used to have a "Jet Fuel Only" sticker on one, inapppropriate but amusing. In another one I now have a "Spins Prohibited" placard.

Went to an Audi GTG:


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*ready to change oil...*

I received in the mail three W 719/5 Mann Filters (Auto parts close out- purchased on ebay under $15.00)...grabbed a bag of Natural Balance dog food for my Golden Retriever (Petco currently on sale $44.99 28lbs).


[IMG]http://i684.photobucket.com/albums/vv203/craiglist4sale/Mobile Uploads/NaturalBalance.jpg[/IMG]

Oh by the way enjoy my limited edition plastic covers (no more stains on my shirts from dirt coming across the fabric) :thumbup:.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Today I fixed my HVAC fan! ...actually, it just fixed itself, and randomly started working today. Amazing considering the plummetting temps, and awfully kind of the car gods to bestow me with some much needed warmth!

I visited my uncle today, who showed me his "new" '96 Passat TDI wagon. It's one of the best put together Volkswagens (nay, automobiles!) I have ever seen! Took it on some backroads and the highway, that thing pulled from 55mph to 90mph in 5th gear uphill! Now that's torque! And only 90hp!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

I had a problem with my hvac one day and then I changed the relay an it was fine till I kicked the relay on a seperate occasion an couldn't figure out what was wrong till I reached under the dash and wiggled stuff.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I gave my foxes the day off today. Rode about 40miles today


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I drove the Fox to work yesterday and today. Good times.

Now to figure out why the back brakes are locking up. I replaced the rear drums and wheel cylinders. At least they aren't dragging any more.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Do you think that a short runner intake manifold such as the USRT 2.0 aba manifold would fit underneath the fox hood?
Link:
http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_3


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a quantum turbo diesel, should I put it in my fox?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

why yes?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

A TD in a fox? Yes, yes you should. I'm about to do the same.

Speaking of which, I officially started modding parts to go diesel. I modified the "dealer installed A/C switch" (the one with the snowflake on it) to operate glow plugs manually. I removed the toggle lock spring, cut open the back and added a return spring. Now the switch has to be held down to operate, so I won't accidentally leave my glowplugs on. And it looks pretty stock, filling the blank below my rear window defrost switch.

Edit: also, this mod can be performed WITHOUT taking the switch apart, just by judicious drilling/cutting the back of the switch. I'd make a DIY but nobody cares I'm sure.

I'll be selling off the few gas performance parts I amassed. Watch the classifieds.


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

JGWarner said:


> A TD in a fox? Yes, yes you should. I'm about to do the same.
> 
> Speaking of which, I officially started modding parts to go diesel. I modified the "dealer installed A/C switch" (the one with the snowflake on it) to operate glow plugs manually. I removed the toggle lock spring, cut open the back and added a return spring. Now the switch has to be held down to operate, so I won't accidentally leave my glowplugs on. And it looks pretty stock, filling the blank below my rear window defrost switch.
> 
> I'll be selling off the few gas performance parts I amassed. Watch the classifieds.


Only thing I'm worried about is I don't have the tranny out of the quantum any more it went into my buddies fox. What are the disadvantages of using my fox 4sp


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm planning to use the 4speed with my diesel. The gearing is actually quite good for riding torque, so I'm told. I'll let more knowledgable folks expound on the PW's virtues. The PSA is also good, I hear.


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

Well Carl the guy running the 5sp out of the quantum said final drive is about the same as the 4sp he said he couldn't really tell that big of a difference


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Husky McLovin said:


> Well Carl the guy running the 5sp out of the quantum said final drive is about the same as the 4sp he said he couldn't really tell that big of a difference


Final drive ratios are very different between four and five speed transmissions. The four speeds use a 3.89:1 final drive ratio, while the five speeds use the much "shorter" 4.11:1 final drive ratio. 

However, when taken with the ratio of the final _gear_ in each transmission, the overall gear ratio isn't very much different. 

The PW transmission does have some fairly broad gaps between its gears, but the torque of the diesel will help reduce the "feel" of such a jump in everyday driving.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Cleaned out my dash vents, they were nasty. Topped off the oil. Replaced the broken cigarette lighter with a stylish "no smoking" plug. I also saved myself $20 and made new door striker bushings on the lathe.

Yesterday I replaced a few disintegrated hoses and got the vac advance working correctly, she runs alot better on the highway now...

Ordered a cheap (but decent) pair of new dash speakers. Also lowered the idle to where it should have been.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Put my, new to me, wheels on and took a picture of it with my cell phone.


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you meant to say those are my new cups


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

http://brantford.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd...6AQAAAAIAAAAABHhowAt9dtRmAFWjHs25ugqTovMFKr2o

Any Ford guys in here?
help me id these so i can get some specs?
they would look hot on my fox after i get some adapters (if the offsets allow me)


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Today (yesterday as of this typing) I installed my new front speakers. Easy peasy (with some passenger side vent hole notching) and they sound great, compared to the original speakers.

Best $14 I ever spent. I'm thinking about getting another pair for the rear.
Cheap chinese crap from Amazon FTW. :beer:

Also picked up the last bits I needed to complete my headlight upgrade wiring harness. Relays are still in the mail.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Patched a hole in the 2-door's rear wheelhouse where water was getting in. Used speed tape and silicone caulk (just temporary, till my friend Jonathan can weld it up.)

Took the wagon for a spin on a beautiful afternoon.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

took the wagon into town for a little hot lap before we get snow, got stopped by local police again for ride height. threatened to pull my plates, ticket me, & tow it the next time they see it on the road. 
what sucks worse is its a small town where my father owns a towing company & I know all of the officers personally.

"and it wont be your dad towing it either"

thanks Meredith NH Police Dept.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

maderabmx said:


> took the wagon into town for a little hot lap before we get snow, got stopped by local police again for ride height. threatened to pull my plates, ticket me, & tow it the next time they see it on the road.
> what sucks worse is its a small town where my father owns a towing company & I know all of the officers personally.
> 
> "and it wont be your dad towing it either"
> ...


Your state law regarding ride height: Measured from the bottom edge of the bumper at stock location, there must be at least 16” to the ground. See where you are… Not much you can do but lift it back up if your too low...Maybe a set of big 80’s style bumper over riders, or some fancy bracketry could do the trick and keep you looking "legal" enough to argue the point. But it sounds as though in your case you are already at the edge of your luck.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

got rid of my wood.
thats because it will be in the way... [hint hint]


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

Took the fox out and plowed some roads. Drifted it a couple times and called it a day.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

Sent the spare head out for a refresh two months ago. Have had it back for a bit, but haven't picked up the other bits to swap it in yet. Just been too durned busy at work - and keeping spending to a bare minimum whilst the bank was evaluating my refi. Maybe I'll be rolling a BX instead of an A2 by the end of the year. Please, Santa?


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

when i rev the fox up and let off it comes very close to dying and sputters and shakes and pulls itself back to life, then half the time after i rev it and let off, it doesnt idle, it goes to about 900 rpm, then drops to 600 and back to 900 and keeps repeating.:thumbdown:
Ideas on this?:wave:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

It sounds like you've developed a small vacuum leak. When the revs drop below a threshold the idle boost valve gets tripped on. Since there's a delay and the mixture is lean, it may be too late to save the idle and it stalls. Other times if the idle is boosted, lambda control pulls the mixture back to stoich, the idle rises above the threshold, the boost valve shuts off, and the idle drops below again, causing your bouncing idle. Or your o2 sensor is getting slow, but the oscillations sound too severe for that.



Hey Damon! Long time!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Got it stuck 10 miles from home... the snow was no surprise but the sudden freeze was.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

ziddey said:


> Hey Damon! Long time!


Hi Jim. Yeah - been a minute... Just taking a quick breather from a major project at work that has had me pullng 12 hour days (+commute) for the last 2+ months. Absolutely have to have it wrapped up and on it's way to CERN by the end of the year. HAVE to. Prolly won't be on here much between now and January - but I'm still around.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks, ill have to check that for sure:thumbup:


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

Put it back up to factory height for winter.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

I shaved my roof rails, took my trim rings off the Chevy wheels, & took her up the road to this wild old abandoned carriage house & snapped a few crappy iPhone pics haha




















the mud flaps still work haha


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

QUOTE=doppelfaust;68639485]Got it stuck 10 miles from home... the snow was no surprise but the sudden freeze was.[/QUOTE]

yeah i got stuck and had to leave my fox 2 miles from home stupid hills


----------



## jakezellmer (Feb 19, 2007)

where can i get that shirt?


----------



## blinkyoureyes (Nov 21, 2010)

Today i got to really get into my Fox for the first time and look it over and do some general maintenance items. i replaced the air filter, which was really dirty. i also changed my plugs and wires, and the plugs were really corroded. i also put new wipers on all around, and added a bottle jack and tire iron behind the spare. (original equipment was missing)

then i drove around the hood, stopped at the coffee shop and came home.
hoping to pick up some wheels today if this guy ever calls me!

hope everybody had a great turkey day. i know i did.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Ordered my new headlights (H4 reflector housings) and new rear speakers. Lots of wiring to do next month.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Drove the 2-door all around NW Ohio.


----------



## drewbleach (Nov 13, 2010)

I rigged up these with the splines from broken Fox window cranks and a pair of MKII window cranks I pulled from a junkyard, not the cleanest work but they fit and stick out far enough to clear the speakers in my doors that I put just a little too close to be able to use the stock Fox cranks.










Edit: Eww, I swear these look a lot cleaner in person.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

drewbleach said:


>


just move the speakers further in to the door. a little speaker cloth, some mesh and a little time with a razor knife.


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

you don't have issues with the window when it rolls down?


----------



## blinkyoureyes (Nov 21, 2010)

i got some new wheels yesterday.
13 x 5.5
they came from a 1983 bmw 320i.








now they are vw wheels.








on the car!


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

looks good, Smaller tires and you got it


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

They look pretty good.:thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Husky McLovin said:


> you don't have issues with the window when it rolls down?


The place where the speaker is mounted is under the quarter window (aka stationary), shouldn't come near the speaker.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

blinkyoureyes said:


>


at least your house is cute. :thumbup:
those tires look like swimming tubes


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

doppelfaust said:


> The place where the speaker is mounted is under the quarter window (aka stationary), shouldn't come near the speaker.



in the 2 door and wagon the speakers fit just fine. in the 4 door due to a smaller quarter glass you need to space the window track 1/4" for deep speakers 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/bannedwagon/White Fox/door speakers/?start=all


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Banned wagon said:


> in the 2 door and wagon the speakers fit just fine. in the 4 door due to a smaller quarter glass you need to space the window track 1/4" for deep speakers
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/bannedwagon/White Fox/door speakers/?start=all


Gotcha... only ever owned a coupe and wagon.


----------



## blinkyoureyes (Nov 21, 2010)

billmus86 said:


> at least your house is cute. :thumbup:
> those tires look like swimming tubes


it looks a lot better than what was on there. and the tires are in almost new shape. i am going to drive on them for a while before getting lower profile ones. i dont have the cash to throw around to buy new tires when i have a perfectly good set already.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Banned wagon said:


> in the 2 door and wagon the speakers fit just fine. in the 4 door due to a smaller quarter glass you need to space the window track 1/4" for deep speakers
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v231/bannedwagon/White Fox/door speakers/?start=all


Wow, why couldnt i have found that link a long time ago before i fought with the stupid tiny dash speakers..


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

ianwilson said:


> Wow, why couldnt i have found that link a long time ago before i fought with the stupid tiny dash speakers..


sorry about that i thought it was in the FAQ's


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

its all good:thumbup:
just means i get to add some more highs to the sound stage.
where did you wire it through the door jam?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

there is a a rubber grommet.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

ianwilson said:


> its all good:thumbup:
> just means i get to add some more highs to the sound stage.
> where did you wire it through the door jam?


the accordion boots from a Mk2 will work on the Fox door jamb.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I drove it to work this morning. I wanted to make sure the battery is fully charged.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

i re did my headliner - not the most fun project ive done, but it was needed.
also did my door cards in the same fab.. so it deff looks like a got a good price on the fabric bc its everywhere. and yes i did- ha. joann fabrics - got about 5 yards of the stuff for 15 bux.
--if anyone wants tips from someone who did it, the best tip i can give is, "just leave it alone"


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

put a new sticker on the fox :laugh:


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

looked at it out the window so far. gonna test the fuel pumps today somehow.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

That sticker is awesome!:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

lilgreydentwagen said:


> looked at it out the window so far. gonna test the fuel pumps today somehow.


They're not working at all? Check the relay first, then jus grab a spare car battery or run wires down to the pump from the battery if you have to. (external pump) Always positive first around gas...


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Put a piece of cardboard over the wagon's radiator (partially.) 2-door still has AC condensor to block the cold air.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Repacked the rear wheel bearings and adjusted them. Replaced a seal on one side...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Put 150 miles on it. 

Pure bliss.


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

Hooray for gas monies ^:thumbup:


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

Mine lost its belly button :banghead:where an I going to find a new one???


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

fox guy said:


> Mine lost its belly button :banghead:where an I going to find a new one???


this could mean a few things..?


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

billmus86 said:


> this could mean a few things..?


The centre grill emblem,now it looks like a Camry Fox or Subaru Fox,I gotta get a new belly button!!!!!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

fox guy said:


> The centre grill emblem,now it looks like a Camry Fox or Subaru Fox,I gotta get a new belly button!!!!!


I was thinking oil drain plug, and was in for slammed fox pics


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

fox guy said:


> Mine lost its belly button :banghead:where an I going to find a new one???


I replaced mine with a B3 passat emblem. You have to do a little grinding to the hole (I also epoxied mine in) but it looks really nice and I think better than the original


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

j-boogie253 said:


> I replaced mine with a B3 passat emblem. You have to do a little grinding to the hole (I also epoxied mine in) but it looks really nice and I think better than the original


I will check it out for sure,it's not like I am goin to find one around here.I guess a reindeer head will do till then


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

sometimes I just rage out and want to rip out the entire dashboard. mount a block of wood, aftermarket gauges, and metal toggle switches for the headlights, hazard, and defrost.

but in reality, I'll probably just drive without a working speedo and have all the switches dangling for the rest of my life.


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

ziddey said:


> sometimes I just rage out and want to rip out the entire dashboard. mount a block of wood, aftermarket gauges, and metal toggle switches for the headlights, hazard, and defrost.
> 
> but in reality, I'll probably just drive without a working speedo and have all the switches dangling for the rest of my life.


say what???


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I adjusted the clutch cable. I was having some trouble getting into first and reverse. i had lowered the idle to spec already and now with the adjusted cable it slips right in. Still going to drain and refill the gear oil and readjust the linkage again tho.

Meanwhile, the Hyundai blew a seal in a rear caliper, dumping her brake fluid all over Main St and giving me a hell of a fright. *sigh* guess I can't put off that brake job any longer... Thank wolfsburg the Fox is behaving.


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

In all honesty the fox has been my most reliable car in a really long time:screwy:


----------



## drewbleach (Nov 13, 2010)

I made this:


















It's got cup holders, an ipod dock, a charge port and a couple of small cubby holes which is everything I need. I'm sure it the top looks a little weird, but here's how the radio is installed:








It's freezing, pic was rushed, but you get the idea. I love zip ties.

So now I've just got to pick up a bottle of spray on rubber coating and it'll be all done.

Oh and I also finally replaced my burned out cluster lights with shiny new red ones.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

wut? :banghead:


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


> wut? :banghead:


 
....:laugh:


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

A for effort.. 


yesterday i had a g2g with "Maderabmx" he was in otown and spotted me at a light. he ran across 5 lanes to my window like he was in distress. pretty random overall. but nonetheless pretty epic.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

billmus86 said:


> A for effort..
> 
> 
> yesterday i had a g2g with "Maderabmx" he was in otown and spotted me at a light. he ran across 5 lanes to my window like he was in distress. pretty random overall. but nonetheless pretty epic.


 hahaha it was awesome, I was like OMGGG a slammed Fox in Orlando! oh wait I KNOW THAT GUYY!! so I jumped out of a moving vehicle, freaked my buddy out & ran across the hwy haha. 

lets meet up again before I fly home man. maybe next time I'll brave a drive down in the wagon so we can give Orlando a hot lap of slammed Foxes hahaha


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

For some reason my heater output has been bleh, even tho I finally got the fan working. I checked the heater valve and sure enough it was stuck closed. Pulled the lil vac hose and it popped right open. There's a switch in the control head to shut off that vac line when the temp slider is all the way left, guess I should check that.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

another year, another failed smog. sig is going to be permanent. nox limits got dropped from ~900 to ~500ppm this year. squeaked by by 3 points on the 15mph, and failed by about 40 on the 25. 

timing gun got stolen, so i just rotated the distributor ccw a smidge. iirc, it was at 10*btdc before, so figure it was around 6-8 at time of test. it was late, so the tech just punched in 6*btdc and called it a day. guess i'll have to turn the crank over to 6*btdc on the flywheel, and set the rotor just ccw of the notch, and hope it's close enough to 4*btdc. going to throw in my ngk's that are a heat range cooler. 

cat was from autohausaz. o2 sensor is bosch heated unit. 

damn it. 


edit: just realized the guy must have entered in california instead of federal. i figured it was done based on vin, but so it goes. hopefully doing the test with federal standards will allow for higher nox. definitely still worries me though. hc, co, and nox are all way higher than last year when the cat was new. about 10x higher across the board.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

just a question for your smog test how far are you driving to the shop and does the car sit before the test. ? I drive 280 from HMB to SJ to my smog shop and never shut off the car until the test is over. do you have to do the rollers?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

On the way there, I tried to maintain revs above 4000 (only about a 3 mile drive). But they were extremely busy and didn't get to my car for about an hour or so. For the 20 minutes before the test, I had the car idling. He ran it through the tests once, but the car before mine had coilpacks, and he forgot to switch the rpm signal over to the clip on induction setup, so the test aborted due to "rpm out of range". So we had to wait 5 minutes for the test to reset. It just squeaked by the 15mph test by 3ppm NOx, and at that point, the high speed fan had kicked on. Then, it failed the 25mph by a little. 

The smog tech was convinced if I'd lugged it up the hill next to the smog center a few times, and he'd high idled it at 2500rpm before the test that it'd have passed, and offered a free retest on Monday. But I figure I'll throw in the lower temp spark plugs and ensure the timing is no more than 6*BTDC before then. Sucks that I don't have my timing gun or dpr test harness anymore. 

Just can't believe the cat is this deteriorated after only one year of use. The o2 sensor is bosch and has seen less than 20k miles of use. Mixture was set about a year ago. There is and has always been a slight miss though for whatever reason. Ignition system is pretty much all new (10k miles). Bosch plugs, cap, rotor, wires, msd blaster 2 coil. The only thing I can think of is what I'm imagining is a bit of a head gasket leak. Got the parts to change it, but don't feel like getting to it yet. 

I do wonder if CA spec has lower NOx limits than federal, or if they really are just tightening NOx limits year by year. Last year, the NOx limits were around 900ppm, vs 500 this time around. 

That said, when I went smogging last year with the new cat, I barely registered anything at all for HC/CO. Something around 3ppm HC and 0.04% CO vs this year's 45/32 and 0.21/0.25 (both of which are above the "average" result). Then again, even with a completely melted cat, I've noticed these engines can pass HC/CO. 

So I'm questioning if I backed off ignition timing enough. From how I'm understanding things in my head, you turn CCW to retard timing right?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Hope you pass this time. 

I'm surprised they'd lower the NOx, or any, limits each year. For new cars, maybe, but why for older cars? Aren't there set standards grandfathered in for an '87 Fox or whatever? How do old Beetles, etc., pass? They can't expect older cars to get cleaner as years pass; even with good maintenance, they probably get worse.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

in CA 1974 and older have no smog test requirements at all


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

in CA 1974 and older have no smog test requirements at all


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

That makes sense. So do newer cars- our Foxes, say- have to meet the standards for when they were built, or do things get more strict for them?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't get it. 

I was going to put in the colder ngk plugs I had, but found out I don't have them anymore. I start the car and find that it misses heavily on load. Pull the cap and find that the terminals are pretty corroded. Cleaned them up with a quarter and wire brush. Problem solved. Don't have a timing light anymore, so I was going to try to set it with the motor at TDC. By some miracle, the engine stopped exactly at TDC. Check the rotor and the notch on the distributor and realize there's really no way I can eyeball it at all. 

Check the mixture. Don't have my DPR test harness anymore, so I unplugged the o2 sensor and checked that. Find about 800mv. Good. I'm imagining that translates roughly to an 8ma centering, which was what I set it to a year ago. Plug it in, and see it oscillate appropriately. FWIW, I've always noticed that the engine idles a little higher and a whole lot smoother with the o2 disconnected, and a rich setting. Plug the o2 in, and it lopes a little, getting a bit rough on the dips. Happened both with the brand new unheated bosch unit I had in there, the original heated o2 with 90k miles, and the current bosch heated o2 (from a digi1 fox. bought new from a vwvortexer) which has about 20k miles on it. I'd imagine bad o2 sensor wiring would lead to lower voltages, and richer running, if anything? 

Drive it in 1st gear at 5k the entire way to the smog place. Borrow the tech's timing gun and find the timing at 9*BTDC. Pull it down to 4*BTDC and go for a pretest. Pretest is really cool btw. 

See that HC is above limits or just around the limits until speed is maintained, and then it drops down. NOx completely stunned me. 1100ppm at 25mph. Pretty much I cleaned up the cap and rotor, and pulled ign timing from 9*btdc to 4*btdc. And NOx skyrockets from 590 to 1100ppm?!?! 

Pretty much all the figures line up with the two dead cats I was using last year when I went smogging. One of them was a cheap aftermarket that was half the size of the OEM one. The OEM one had completely melted through and I could shine a light through it. 

This cat is from autohausaz. OEM model. Had seen maybe 10k miles, and was never exposed to gross richness at all. I don't get it. 

Am I really going to have to buy another cat and have it shipped to my friend out of state? And only put it in for testing?!? 


WHAT???


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I put the Focus and the Bug away for the winter, which meant putting the Fox outside for the cold cold winter. 
It SO needs rear wheel cylinders


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

ziddey said:


> Am I really going to have to buy another cat and have it shipped to my friend out of state? And only put it in for testing?!?


 Why would you need the new cat shipped to somewhere out of state? 

And at this point you should probably just ship the Fox and yourself out of CA... 

I wish I had something useful to add, but I've never had a problem passing (albeit less strict) emissions testing in CT. And my last test is next March, after which it will never matter again. 

And in SC they don't test AT ALL. :facepalm:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Removed all 4 doors and trunk lid from the fox (motor, fenders, hood, core support gone allready)... just a shell now. I figure if I am going to do this, I may as well go all out. Makes it a little nice to cut out all the rust and weld in new metal on the unibody. Sourced a rust free trunk lid from a kind fellow foxer, fenders are in good shape, making a custom hood... Anyone out there within 200 miles or so from Pittsburgh PA have a set of 4 (4 door) doors they want to part with?:biggrinsanta:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

JGWarner said:


> Why would you need the new cat shipped to somewhere out of state?
> 
> And at this point you should probably just ship the Fox and yourself out of CA...
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately, some law passed last year banning the sale of catalytic converters. Stupid since the emico model from autohausaz is supposedly oem. Then again, considering it's failed after a year and to my knowledge wasn't exposed to gross richness or high egt's, hmm.. 

I went to the local junkyard today to get two plugs to make a new dpr test harness with. While I was there, I found the jackpot. Going back tomorrow hopefully. Hello Borla muffler. It's a shame they chop off the cat, ruining the exhaust. Think I'll need to bring my cordless dremel? I'm guessing the muffler won't pull off easily. 

Checked the mixture and found dpr current oscillating between 5 and 6ma. Sounds like something I'd have set. Was hoping to see it hovering just shy of 20ma. Then, it would have pointed at a vacuum leak or other problem involving leanness.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*new* Bosch Cap and rotor are pretty cheap. if the tolerances have changed on the cap and rotor cleaning are not going to help


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

going to order new parts today. flaps don't sell bosch parts. it was just an interim fix for the time being, since i was on the brink of passing.

for what it's worth, i've never seen parts last such a short period of time. on my last fox, i went 30k miles and the cap and rotor were still fine.

pulled the plugs today and they're all worn as well. tips are all slanted, and gap is at 0.040" at the closest edge. again, never seen such wear in just 10k miles. perhaps the msd blaster 2 coil is too hot. hmm..

and the poor cold running is still present. choppy under load-- lean condition I'm imagining. Need to find some wire and run my dpr ammeter into the cabin to track it while driving. noticed that the cts is leaking coolant. the inside of the plug is soaked. again, only 10k miles on a bosch unit. the reservoir cap is new and bleeding pressure properly.

?!?!?! so 10k and I'm looking at cap, rotor, plugs, cts.

so... anyone have any theories on this: retarding ign timing from 9*btdc to 4*btdc results in nox going from 580ppm to 1100ppm. just a coincidence? cat was even hotter for the second test.

that's it for the fox for now. going to change the plugs on the saab and see if the ecu allows boost again. then it's time to brew some beer.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I strugled with the driver's door latch all night. It's not frozen, it's messed up somehow. Won't open from the inside OR the outside. I have removed the entire door trim panel from the inside of the door- which is no mean feat with the door shut and the seats in, lemme tell you.

It is not the V shaped actuator on the cylinder. That is aligned perfectly and actuating the lock/unlock movement of the latchbox perfectly. Something is gone wrong inside the latchbox, which cannot be removed or even accessed from inside the door with it shut. :banghead:

Odd symptom that may be key: When the door is unlocked and the interior handle is pulled, the lock pin snaps down locked again, just like an invisible hand is locking the door.

This was a rough week as it was, and this is just the cherry on top.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

^^Ghosts!

Who you gonna call?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> And in SC they don't test AT ALL. :facepalm:


That's because we, the people of South Carolina, decided to exercise our voting power and voice and abolished a corruption ridden, nonsensical "inspection" regime decades ago.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Upon closer inspection, some PO removed the latch box and installed it with the screws in backwards. It's impossible to remove the latchbox from within the door, which means I'm boned. 

I'm thinking the power drill is my only option.  Anybody got a spare door?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

That sucks. No doors, sorry, but someone will have one.

Took the wagon for a drive in the snow (to get some mead) and realized only the top heater fan speed works. I'll live with it for now, at least till it gets above freezing around here.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

As you may already know, that means your blower motor resistor has failed. I had to replace mine last year for the exact same symptom, worked like a charm. Finding one can be a bitch though, and getting to it means taking the upper air box apart. I'd save that job for warmer seasons.

So. Other than stare uselessly at my seized door, I did this today:

Here are my ratty HVAC controls:










Besides looking like $hit, one of the control head mounting tabs is broken, causing the entire assembly to recede into the dash when a button is pressed. The fan only works when the defrost button is pushed, and the heater valve control unit is busted, which means the heater core never gets coolant unless I pull the little vac hose off the valve under the dash. In short, the thing has multiple issues. So I found this:










New In Box HVAC control head! I did NOT pay the dealer price of over $200, but it still wasn't cheap. ...and I was dumb enough to try and install it. Let me just say, the bentley really fails here. The single vague paragraph does not mention how impossible it is to remove this mofo without being a contortionist. I had half the dash and the passenger seat removed before I got this thing out. 










They say experience is something you gain only just after you needed it. DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS unless you have multiple control head problems, like I did. If it was purely for aesthetic reasons I would have simply swapped the old and new buttons and saved the new control head for sentimentality.










This was worth it in the end. The new buttons look fantastic, one of the last things I needed to spruce up the dash. And everything works like it should. That's a rare treat.

I also rigged up this litttle cellphone holder, for my cheap cellphone. It's just hip holster bolted to a bit of twisted metal painted black.



















Anyway. Still need to fix that driver's door. Luca has a latchbox headed my way, I just need to figure out where to drill destroy the old box.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks. I'm not looking forward to digging into that.

Your controls look great!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Changed side marker bulb and cleaned battery terminals on the 2-door (my DD.)


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

FINALLY got those stupid rear speakers working. :beer:


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

I put a right front wheel bearing in and tightened up the loose upper strut bearing spacer and went back out to play in the snow.....now I can hear the radio again !!!!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

VICTORY!

Got that stupid driver's door open at 2AM last night. With many thanks to turbinepowered, who went so far as dismantling his own door and shooting a vid of a "working" locking mechanism for me. I got the latchbox out, cleaned it up and lubricated the buh-jeezuses out of it.

For those who need to know, it appears the door handle's arm was hanging too low, keeping tension on the latch lever arm. When the lock lever is lifted under such conditions, something internal bypasses the latch lever and makes it ineffectual. You can simulate this situation by partially holding the door trigger while unlocking the door. It will jam, temporarily. To resest the latch lever spring, you have to allow the latch lever to travel all the way UP until it clicks. A working lever will do this when you release the trigger. However, mine could not as the handle's arm was in the way. Luckily, mine are adjustable, unlike the stock handles.

Anywho, it's all sorted now. Thanks for the help and encouragement, all. :beer:


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

FINALLY got the hood mounting par from inside the rain tray out that i snapped the stud off in.
whatever you do, DONT snap that stud.:facepalm:

EDIT: Hey ontario Foxers!
http://brantford.kijiji.ca/c-cars-vehicles-cars-trucks-Greg-Guy-W0QQAdIdZ249243310

No pics, but..


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

Turn Signal orange










+ www.clubvwquadradosm.blogspot.com


----------



## foxvergnoogen (Oct 13, 2009)

*droppin in for a little while*

Hey guys. For the short while I was here, this was the BEST resource for any car owner. Really appreciate it. (MUCH better than the incredibly unhelpful/rude Subaru bunch on NASIOC)










Missing the Fox, but luckily I kept it here in Olympia, so I get to see it 










Its a work in progress (this picture is from June-ish), and the weird paint fade in the pic is from the cam, not the car haha. Major downer in Subarus is that my Fox experience still makes me near-incompetent with the Subaru EJ.
Sorry for the unrelated-Fox pic.


BOTTOM LINE: I still have tons of VOA clearance stuff and random body/electrical/mechanic parts in my garage. The Subaru is being overhauled starting in January for the Alcan 5000. So if you need something, I will be adding a thread to Fox Parts. Im willing to let tailights go for free, because 23 year old seals tend to be useless anyway. Most other things will be hella cheap.

EDIT: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5139271-Misc-Parts-on-the-Cheap

AND Im not just coming around to peddle my goods. at least not exclusively... . Chances are, I will destroy the Legacy on the Alcan :facepalm:, so Im sure Ill be back to the fun soon. 

Thanks


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

What part of oly are you in, would you be willing to meet in shelton? Im in Belfair


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Fed both fresh oil for the new year.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

been dailying the wagon up here in the snow in NH. snapped my clutch cable over an hour away from home last night. happy new years haha. 

syncro shifted it all the way home with no clutch & hit every red light on the way there haha it sucked. didn't grind a single gear, but she didn't like starting in gear on hills haha


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Last week while driving home, I heard something metal hit the car. Sounded like something fell off. Nothing bad happened tho, so I finished my drive home. I'd noticed some occasional belt squeal, but I've been working insane hours lately and had no time to look at it. 

Then one morning at 6AM on my way to work, I noticed there's no belt squeal, but the alternator LED is glowing very faintly. I pull over on the side of the highway to find that what I'd heard fall off was the lower alternator mounting bolt. :banghead: So the alternator had slowly loosened up - I have no clue how the belt hadn't come off, it was still kinda working a bit.

So anyway, I cannibalized one off the sedan since it's engine is dead anyway. I'm glad it didn't wait until it got cold to quit. eace::snowcool:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Finally got the wheels I've had my eyes on... picking them up Saturday.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

doppelfaust said:


> Finally got the wheels I've had my eyes on... picking them up Saturday.


PICS!!!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

billmus86 said:


> PICS!!!


Next Saturday, should have been more specific.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Watched the rest of the snow melt off the wagon. Winter should be over soon, right?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

kerensky said:


> ...I pull over on the side of the highway to find that what I'd heard fall off was the lower alternator mounting bolt...


That long hinge bolt? Yeah, I had that exact problem last summer, only I didn't have a parts car to scavenge off of. Fortunately we have an awesome family owned hardware store in town that had a metric bolt in the right (long) length, and cheap.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

JGWarner said:


> That long hinge bolt? Yeah, I had that exact problem last summer, only I didn't have a parts car to scavenge off of. Fortunately we have an awesome family owned hardware store in town that had a metric bolt in the right (long) length, and cheap.


Nice. I guess I need to pull that bolt soon and put some red Loctite on it if it's happened to others.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

Today I installed my lightened flywheel, clutch, and pressure plate. I changed out the fluid in the transmission. I installed the guide for the throw out bearing, but then realized one of the clips was broken on the bearing, so that is on order. I also installed my calipers for 10.1" rotors in the front. Ordered pads and rotors for the front. I removed my crappy headlights to make room for my recently purchased Brazilian H4's which should arrive any day. 

I still have a lot to do before I can drive it again.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

^^ sounds like you are making good progress 

My ALL aluminum 2 row rad came today, work of art  Its a racing spec unit for a EK honda civic. About the same size as the fox unit, rad cap on top, 1.25" in and out. It also has 4 stand off welded on for mounting. Got a slim fan and controller on the way  

Looks like:


----------



## prakyhack (Jun 7, 2010)

*93' Fox now with Tach*

Changed my gauge cluster in my 93', now I have a tach and some dash lights. I just need to fix my shift support so I can get back 5th gear, add a drivers side seat belt and I will be all caught up. 

Its nice to have a gauge cluster that works even if the odometer has 50k more miles then the car. Thanks foxpartsconnection.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

What a coincidence. I just received a spare cluster from reddfoxx. I pulled the speedo, fixed the obligatory broken odo gear, painted the needle (to match my cluster, flourescent orange needles) pulled my old tach cluster, pulled my broken speedo, grafted the new speedo in, and re-installed the whole mess. 

Phew! It was a chore, but the result is worth it. It works perfectly, other than some slight wobble at very low speed. It is DEAD ON accurate, confirmed with two GPS. More accurate that my 2005 Hyundai. 

Also replaced the hi-beam indicator LED. Now I have a cluster with EVERYTHING working. This is a first. And now I have a frankenstein stitiched together from 5 clusters.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

That was quick! :thumbup:


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol....it must be "cluster time"...finally swapped mine over with the factory tach cluster. Lubed my cable and speedo nipple and no more bouncing speedo on cold mornings !!!


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


> Looks like:


 heck yes man! I've been waiting to get a civic half rad when I clean up my bay to delete my reservoir & all that business haha. 


well I did a clutch cable yesterday. snapped it at my girls house over an hour away from my house. I syncro shifted it all the way home with no clutch, hitting every red light on the way haha. it was awesome.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Didnt i see your fox in the calssifieds Madera?
Word is you got something big up your sleeves, give us a hint!


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

haha yea man I had some plans but decided I really wanted to keep the wagon. I bought an obd2 vr & planned out everything I was going to need/fab up. after I decided to go a different route, my roommate picked up an 82 Quantum coupe & decided to vr that so he bought the motor off me haha. 

I've got a bunch of current ideas for the wagon though  

one of them includes a diesel swap, so if anyone knows of any motors or donor cars in the northeast, let me know!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

I also saw your presence over in the dasher quantum forum so i figured thats where you were heading haha
glad to see your sticking with us!:thumbup:


----------



## VRginster (Apr 28, 2008)

spit on it since trannys are impossible to find:banghead:


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

VRginster said:


> spit on it since trannys are impossible to find:banghead:


 I just got your PM about mine, which is close and available.. Less whining, more foxing!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

maderabmx, you sold that mk1 jetta I saw on craigslist? Or did you just pose the wagon for pics with it? 

And damn, eveyone is planning a diesel swap these days. I was planning one this year too. 
It's not cool if everyone does it!  

Time to start the Fox Diesel Registry :beer:


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

did stuff. 
then punched her in the left tit for being a bitch. 
then fixed that stuff too and other things.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey Damon, http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/2149565096.html 

that best not be you :laugh:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I nailed down a plum 1.6TD from a Quantum. Picking it up next month. Even comes with a 9Q trans. And that means... 

TURBODIESEL swap is GO!


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

JGWarner said:


> I nailed down a plum 1.6TD from a Quantum. Picking it up next month. Even comes with a 9Q trans. And that means...
> 
> TURBODIESEL swap is GO!


 soo jealous man! been looking for a diesel for a while now. just sold my mkI Jetta diesel, should have swapped motors hahaha


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

I haven't updated myself here in a while (maybe since the beginning of this thread :laugh but the hood came up while driving and bent the brackets so... I took her hood off... 


























And I procrastinated on getting new ones.... 


















And then I bought her a sister... lol 


















And now I'm waiting til spring so I can throw all the good parts from the white one onto the red one and store the white one for my ME-RWD project! Yeah! :thumbup::thumbup::beer::screwy::beer:


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

InfernoFox said:


> I haven't updated myself here in a while (maybe since the beginning of this thread :laugh but the hood came up while driving and bent the brackets so... I took her hood off...


 Exact same thing happened to me a while ago and mines now hoodless too, and ironically, im buyin a red fox?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

is that your srt4? i am thinking of buying a wagon just for fun


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

ianwilson said:


> Exact same thing happened to me a while ago and mines now hoodless too, and ironically, im buyin a red fox?


 :thumbup::thumbup: :laugh: 



vwturbofox said:


> is that your srt4? i am thinking of buying a wagon just for fun


 No, it's my buddy's. I've been looking around for a wagon at a good price and nothin seems to come my way. All the people around here that own them seem to think they're not worth anything to anyone and junk them before I can get my hands on one. That would definitely be a better candidate for my project bein that there's so much more room to work with.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Got a borla muffler from the pick-n-pull today. Couldn't pull the pipe, so I had to use a saw. Should have just spent the extra $20 for the resonator and piping up to where the cat was cut off. Now to decide whether I want to insert the borla in place of the resonator on my aluminized tt, or swap out the dynomax. Need to figure out how to pull the extra pipe off first. Any suggestions?


Also saw that the fox had h4's from brazil (fox2), as well as a cone filter. If anyone is interested in these, I might be going back on Wed/Thu, if the car is still there.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Finally got around to putting in some new vapor barriers in my doors :beer:



















I even used a VW part to roll the adhesive flat. The adhesive I used was called 3M Window Weld Ribbon Sealer, it's a roll of 3/8" bead similar to strip caulking but way better. You should apply it in a 1/8" bead (I got it a little thick in spots) and roll it flat once the vapor barrier is stuck to it in place


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

kerensky said:


> I pull over on the side of the highway to find that what I'd heard fall off was the lower alternator mounting bolt. ... I cannibalized one off the sedan since it's engine is dead anyway. I'm glad it didn't wait until it got cold to quit.


Well, the new bolt darn near fell out this morning! Guess I need to get that Loctite posthaste. :what:


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

Christmas eve my alternator packed it in and I was lucky enough to find the owner of a rebuild shop still at work,I put the new one on and things have been great till yesterday when the lower bolt fell out,hmmm gotta door hinge pin in it right now,have to search for a bolt today and I guess get some lock-tite:banghead:


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol I remember when my hood flew up. It snapped the brackets in half. I went home and grinded the metal down enough to slap some washers on both sides and welded it all together. At least till I ordered another set off here to replace them. I think I still have my "modified" brackets in the garage somewhere.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Put them both in the garage last night; left the wife's Civic out in the snow for now...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Wish I had a garage.




























I couldn't even find the other car. :snowcool:


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

God i wish we had snow here.
Im craving to take the snowmobiles out and rip up the fields.:thumbdown:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow. We didn't get that much, but yeah, I wanted to keep them clear- and to be sure I could get the wagon out from behind the garage and not have it stranded there for months...

Plenty here for snowmobiling. I need to get one :snowcool:


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

ziddey said:


> Hey Damon, http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/2149565096.html
> 
> that best not be you :laugh:


It's not.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

JGWarner said:


>


Snow Fox is on the hunt, adapting to it's surroundings to possibly eat the other car you couldn't find...


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

reddfoxx said:


> Put them both in the garage last night; left the wife's Civic out in the snow for now...


Nice !!!!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

InfernoFox said:


> Snow Fox is on the hunt, adapting to it's surroundings to possibly eat the other car you couldn't find...



:laugh:

Discovered a crack in the 2-door's windshield. Maybe from putting it in the garage... More likely from salt impact.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

InfernoFox said:


> Snow Fox is on the hunt, adapting to it's surroundings to possibly eat the other car you couldn't find...


Wut?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

snowfox said:


> Wut?


Snow Fox, not snowfox :snowcool:


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

InfernoFox said:


> Snow Fox is on the hunt, adapting to it's surroundings to possibly eat the other car you couldn't find...


Haha.

Today I dug that "Snow Fox" out of her icy tomb and returned to my 60 mile commute. 

I always forget how well this car handles in the snow. Just fantastic. Definately going to invest in some proper snow tires for next winter tho. 

That'll pair nicely with the Turbodiesel.  
Now if I could just keep the salt off... :facepalm:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

i haven't seen my foxes in a week. but I did see a Fox here in Denver covered in snow getting on the freeway on Monday.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I installed a thicker front sway bar from a 1980 dasher on the fox. It comes realy close to the front subframe in the bends, but seem overall a good fit. The bar is 21 mm. Now i need to find new bushings to fit.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

changed my wheels,
was going to wait a few weeks till paint was done, but got too excited and put them on early.
my paint comes on weds, and in about 2-3 weeks once i plan enough time she will be a whole new car.
anyway-the wheels are from a fiat spider, 4x98 14x5.5 and +25et.. they sit nice.
im going to paint them gunmetal, and do the squares body color. (you will see soon enough)









this is a dirty pic, old tires still on them, and not cleaned..


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks good. Maybe we should start a pool on how long that lip lasts?


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

My first thought too. But maybe the streets are better out there. Here, it wouldn't last till the end of my driveway...

Overall it looks good. Will you keep the Fiat center caps?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Replaced my fuel pump. Last time it failed I swapped in a used pump, then figured out it was just the relay.  So anyway, I put back my original pump and it's working like a champ. For now.

Oh, and found my slow brake leak - of course it's the brake proportioning valve. :banghead:


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

i am on the lookout for two more centercaps, i have 2 now. but i would like all four.
there is really no info on these wheels online either.. but i like em 

this is the second lip, the last one lasted about 5 months... ive had this one a few weeks and its already torn up. the corners wear down fast. but it just flexes under- its mounted solid, so it just rubs down.
they cost 9.99 at the junkyard in town- try buying a "real" front lip from a dealer for that!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

billmus86 said:


> i am on the lookout for two more centercaps, i have 2 now. but i would like all four.
> there is really no info on these wheels online either.. but i like em
> 
> this is the second lip, the last one lasted about 5 months... ive had this one a few weeks and its already torn up. the corners wear down fast. but it just flexes under- its mounted solid, so it just rubs down.
> they cost 9.99 at the junkyard in town- try buying a "real" front lip from a dealer for that!


sweet wheels! first I have seen them.. remind me of tranchulas on steroids:laugh: I bet a MKIII VR6 lip would look sweet on the bottom of that bummper


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I fondly cleaned leaves and snow off of her in her backyard hole, and talked up the wonders of the Fox to a couple guys here to help the Beetle's new owner take it home. 

I might be moving into putting Operation PartSearch into gear, for a swap I can _guarantee_ nobody on this forum has ever seen. 

And you in the know: keep the trap shut, ya hear? :laugh:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Made a 350 mile round trip to see the GF. The fox averaged 30mpg @ 70-75 mph with ethanol-free gasoline.
I'm prepping the wagon for a hopefully long auto-x season. I need 21mm audi front sway bar bushings, springs, and a 5 speed! 
Good times


----------



## wpgwesty (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought a passenger side marker and a driver side fender from the dealer today! 
I was also looking into a house for sale.... wait for it.... Wait For It... with a Shop to trinker on all of my toys....


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

wpgwesty said:


> I bought a passenger side marker and a driver side fender from the dealer today!
> I was also looking into a house for sale.... wait for it.... Wait For It... with a Shop to trinker on all of my toys....


Wow, congrats! Good luck with the house shopping!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Watched somebody put a new windshield in the 2-door. He said they're getting scarce.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

turbinepowered said:


> I might be moving into putting Operation PartSearch into gear, for a swap I can _guarantee_ nobody on this forum has ever seen.
> 
> And you in the know: keep the trap shut, ya hear? :laugh:


Aw, come on.

It's gonna be awesome, he's putting a- *sniper shot takes head off*

...


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> Aw, come on.
> 
> It's gonna be awesome, he's putting a- *sniper shot takes head off*
> 
> ...


*Reloads*


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I will say this: It involves combustion, a turbocharger, and several things that are guaranteed to jerk several non-Foxer diehards all over the place.

You guys are just too strange to get all bent out of shape about some stuff.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I re-installed my passenger seat. It had been out since my driver side door was jammed (made egress via passenger side easier) but since I fixed that I was procrastinating putting the seat back. I liked the extra room!


----------



## giesbjac000 (Jan 18, 2011)

*1988 fox wagon gl*

I put a new tire on it. Took out the interior in the back and will be spray painting it so it doesn't rust. Also putting in new carpets soon. Just bought it yesterday for 800.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I think we're all intrigued. :snowcool:



> You guys are just too strange to get all bent out of shape about some stuff.


We accept the compliment  And are happy that non-Foxers will get bent out of shape.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

giesbjac000 said:


> Just bought it yesterday for 800.


Welcome! Pics!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Finally got the hood back on and the passenger fender.
started pulling the interior, just waiting on the new wagon to get into my hands so i can finally have a matching, non haggard interior
Damn brazo/ canadian hybrids and taking too long to get home:laugh:


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Spotted this thread
Damn, the brit has a hell of a taste in cars.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Received a "Diesel Fuel Only" sticker in the mail 

Also may have finally sourced the uber-rare alternator bracket I need for the swap... 

Hurry up tax return!!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Next oil change due in a thousand miles. Debating whether to get another ABA block and do the swap, or change the oil pan gasket. I take it, the motor mounts need to be detached for the oil pan to clear the subframe? Haven't taken a good look under the car yet. 2k miles in, and 1qt down. Changed the front main seal during the last oil change. Was losing 1-2qts per thousand miles before that. Ran for a good while with a quart or so of oil, and the lifters are pretty shot now. Not a big deal, but take a little while to fill back up if not driven daily. Got new lifters in my room, but am saving them for when I buy another big valve head (ideally...).

I guess the more I think about it, I'll be able to hit the limits of cis-e with the current 1.8l small valve head easily enough as it is. Maybe even with a tdi manifold and turbo? That'd be ideal. Again, haven't taken a good look at that manifold to know where the turbo would be positioned. Would like to not have to cut anything to make room, and keep the ac compressor.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I just passed by this on the way into Hartford this morning:



















Mazda MPV by the looks of it, going off like a roman candle. My cousin passed by this only a few minutes later and said it was a a black shell by then, with just one rim left intact.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

hey CT. i think i said this before but im from wallingford. is that 91?
oh btw, its 70 degrees out today and im wearing shorts  ha i just bragged to my family too- they still live in wlfrd.

-- as far as my fox goes- shes a bitch. i hate her. 
battery is drained. the coldest of days we had down here, she starts right up.
its 70 friggen degrees and she wants to be a princess. - turn the key and nada. 
normally i can hear the fuel pump prime.. not even my radio turns on- but i have that kickin from the rear defroster fuse.. no horn or dome light.
blah... so now i will sit my ass down and wait for my buddy to bring over a new battery and do some more fondling. :beer:
once she is back up, i will wash her bc i luv her just as much as i hate her


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

billmus86 said:


> hey CT. i think i said this before but im from wallingford. is that 91?


That was 84W just where 384 meets up with it. 91 is just a mile or two ahead. I was coming down 384 so I passed right by, all the folks on 84 were stuck.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

ugh i hated 84, esp thru cheshire and stuff where the "breakdown lanes" would start and end randomly.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

JGWarner said:


> I just passed by this on the way into Hartford this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish my heater core was that warm. :laugh:


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

InfernoFox said:


> I wish my heater core was that warm. :laugh:


give me your fiero.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

billmus86 said:


> give me your fiero.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Finally took it for a spin in my snowy backyard. Not enough room to get up much speed because of the trees, but still fun.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Received my new wheels and ordered tires...165/50/15.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

doppelfaust said:


> Received my new wheels and ordered tires...165/50/15.


 ic:


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

painted my wheels.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

reddfoxx said:


> Finally took it for a spin in my snowy backyard. Not enough room to get up much speed because of the trees, but still fun.


 Welcome to the darkslide err side  

Since fox is without a motor, I did the same in the Passat: 





 


On a snow/salt/winter mess related note: 

As many of us Foxers live in the salt belt, I have been looking for ways to prevent rust. Spraying with oil is a mess and does not last. Undercoating just makes the issue worse, as once the coating is penetrated salt and water get inside and do major damage to the metal. Total strip, coat in por15 then paint is ideal, but much more of a job than what most of want to do. 
I ended up getting in contact with the head of maintenance at the local PENDOT shop and he turned me on to a product called FluidFilm. They have been spraying this stuff on their salt trucks for years… and the trucks are not rusting. I ended up buying a gal, and did a little test. Sanded some paint off of my works salt truck hitch (directly under the salt spreader) covered the bare metal with fluid film. Been a few weeks now and no rust, I am impressed. Figured I would pass this along to those of you looking to do a little rust prevention, nice thing is you can get this stuff into places other things will not go. 

http://www.fluid-film.com/applications/automotive/index.html


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! I've been driving the fox non-stop all winter and I need to come up with a solid anti-corrision plan if I want to do this every year. The salt in New England is just ridiculous.


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

Literally drove circles around F-350s and other assorted Land Yachts yesterday in the 16" of snow we got !!!! Love this car....even up to the floorboards, she just keeps goin !!!!!!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I can't stop laughing. 

We got a foot of very dense snow overnight, but it's sunny out this morning. I cleaned off the Fox, warmed her up, bought some gas, and made my way up to work. I passed dozens of cars stuck in the snow on the sides of the highway, it was hillarious. The Fox handles like a 4x4 in the snow. 

I get all the way to work, pull down the hill (we're in the bottom of a tight valley known as Powder Hollow) and sure enough the parking lot at work wasn't plowed. There was a 4' snowbank blocking the entrance, and my boss tells me on the phone that the_ slow plow_ guy is stuck somewhere!! That's right, he called me 10 minutes AFTER I get up there to tell me not to bother, he's not going out to the shop and the other guy isn't coming either- he was stuck somewhere with _his_ truck! 

So the fox beat _two_ trucks (one of them a plow) half way across the state and back, 70 miles. :laugh: All that on 4 mismatched all-season tires that sat for at least 4 years before I bought the car, and which I abused all last summer. 

I love this car. 

Although, this has convinced me that I don't want to lower the car, at least not much. If this thing was much lower it'd be useless in the winter here. Though, this is the worse winter we've had in 75 years so I'm told.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

This seems necessary after Jonathan's story. Its going to be 60 today and dry here, that is all.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Yep, snow in Ct. 
I watched another 14 inches cover the wagon. 
It's past the bumpers now. 
I had planned to get it on the road for spring, but I dont think I'll see it till the snow melts sometime in may!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the lowering springs in the back of the fox back to the stock units. The rear sat lower than the front and made the ride funny. Now I want to find better springs for the front.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Was almost 80 out today


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

cfvwtuner said:


> Yep, snow in Ct.
> I watched another 14 inches cover the wagon.
> It's past the bumpers now.
> I had planned to get it on the road for spring, but I dont think I'll see it till the snow melts sometime in may!


 Another Snow Fox, hiding itself well and waiting for a chance to pounce upon its prey?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't know how they made a car in Brazil that handles snow like this. 










Badass


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I got a 98 a4 1.8t 5m the other day for pretty cheap. Sounds like the oil pickup is sludged up, and the main bearings might be lunched. After taking a look at what's necessary to pull the oil pan on that car, I figured I'd do the fox first for inspiration, since the oil pan gasket leaks pretty badly. 

Put it up on jackstands, and take my new gasket out, and see that there's 3 bolts that are hidden inside the tranny bellhousing?!?! So the tranny needs to be slightly detached to gain access to these bolts?? WHAT? 

And I'm imagining the oil pickup tube will prevent the pan from simply sliding to the front and down? That's not too bad since I can probably detach the mounts from the subframe and tilt the front of the engine up by jacking on the ac compressor screwy. 

Any advice for a QnD? It sounds like I might just end up putting it off until I can find a nice 5sp linkage and do it all in one go. Dreams of an ABA+9Q.. 

Also found that 4/6 (6/8?) of the driver's side inner cv bolts had backed out. Tightened them down, and found one of the still threaded bolts to have snapped between the flange and the cv. Oops


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Gave a friend's Toyota a jump start. :laugh:


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

I bought it. 

It: cabrio motor, T3, megasquirt, busted subframe bolt, toasted rear trans mount (shifts terribly) 

I plan to tune it and fix the internal wastegate (compressor was rotated and the angle of the wastegate rod is screwy).


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, turbo Fox right out of the gate. Welcome. 

Probably need shifter bushings. See the FAQ, they're getting hard to find.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Bought another one:facepalm:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Tried to get the radiator fan to work. Swapped fuses, swapped relay, no luck. I'll pick up a thermoswitch this week. Not like there's much chance of overheating in this weather...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

reddfoxx said:


> Tried to get the radiator fan to work. Swapped fuses, swapped relay, no luck. I'll pick up a thermoswitch this week. Not like there's much chance of overheating in this weather...


 PM me your info, Ill send you a known good one free of charge  I will no longer be needing mine as I am switching to a fan controler with the new setup.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Aw, thanks!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

syncrogti said:


> I bought it.
> 
> It: cabrio motor, T3, megasquirt, busted subframe bolt, toasted rear trans mount (shifts terribly)
> 
> I plan to tune it and fix the internal wastegate (compressor was rotated and the angle of the wastegate rod is screwy).


 ic: please


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Received aforementioned tires, mounting said tires to mystery wheels tomorrow.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Pix please.

Drove through ice storms 2 nights in a row. Loved my Fox.:snowcool:


----------



## prakyhack (Jun 7, 2010)

*Shifter Support Bushings*

Replace the Shifter support bushings, so now I can get into 5th gear again.

Before/After



























Cell phone pictures but they will have to do.


----------



## TRistan The Terrible (Feb 2, 2011)

*Is that a....*

Is that a Wagon that you turned into a "Saveiro" or whatever they call them in Brazil? I was thinking of doing that to my wagon but the tailgate being missing turned me off to the idea. Do you have and plans for making a tailgate?


----------



## TRistan The Terrible (Feb 2, 2011)

*I replaced my upper radiator hose.*

The old one was so stretched out that it looked like an overstuffed sausage. The car has about a quarter million miles on it and I think it might have still had the original hose. It was pretty ugly. Everybody that ever saw my motor noticed the bad hose. Finally it sprung a leak the other day, so I had to break down and replace it. I'm just hoping that the new hose doesn't throw off the pressure levels in the radiator and cause a failure somewhere else in the cooling system. Fingers crossed.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> Wow, turbo Fox right out of the gate. Welcome.
> 
> Probably need shifter bushings. See the FAQ, they're getting hard to find.


I'll post pics pretty soon, its negative a billion outside right now. car only goes into 1st and second. Underneath is focked up pretty bad


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I did this over the weekend. Better pictures to follow, I promise!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

doppelfaust said:


> I did this over the weekend. Better pictures to follow, I promise


So nice! good job! opcorn:


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

yea looks awesome man!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

those wheels have always been a favorite of mine, if it were me, id need a 10 or 15 mm spacer on the front and back to get it sitting perfect.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

ianwilson said:


> those wheels have always been a favorite of mine, if it were me, id need a 10 or 15 mm spacer on the front and back to get it sitting perfect.


You can come pull my fenders if you want, I wouldn't mind.

One thing at a time... I have more pressing matters at the moment so spacing is a bit of an afterthought. Its on the list though...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Banned wagon said:


> So nice! good job! opcorn:


X2
You may get my vote for coolest Fox in the PNW.


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

doppelfaust said:


> I did this over the weekend. Better pictures to follow, I promise!


clean:thumbup:


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*boring...*

I replaced my air filter...gently grind clean the distributor cap and rotor terminals...refill the coolant reservoir and brake fluid container to levels...and washed the Fox.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> Wow, turbo Fox right out of the gate. Welcome.
> 
> Probably need shifter bushings. See the FAQ, they're getting hard to find.


This is actually my third or fourth fox, but first turbo fox. Not sure what I am going to do with it since its worth more in parts than I paid for it, and I might use the MS on my t3 16v GT.


















The turbo is a garrett t3 oil cooled only. Alot of hokie stuff going down on this one but I can fix it, get it tuned, and run it. I don't car what it looks like. I might even pull all the turbo stuff and run it NA as a daily.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Standing on snow level with the door handles, I was able to shovel some snow off the roof and down the side windows of the car.
That is how crappy of a winter it has been, I'm 250 pounds and I'm standing ON TOP of snow that has melted down to the door handles.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

cfvwtuner said:


> Standing on snow level with the door handles, I was able to shovel some snow off the roof and down the side windows of the car.
> That is how crappy of a winter it has been, I'm 250 pounds and I'm standing ON TOP of snow that has melted down to the door handles.


Bummer


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Parked the Fox on the road where there won't be street cleaning for a few weeks. Was planning on doing a quick tranny swap this afternoon. Jacked up the subframe and slid in the stands.

Got the downpipe disconnected from the cat. Looked at the DP - manifold flange and see that there's a heat shield that needs removing. Remove the airbox bottom to make more room. See I need to get a new air filter, and rig up a catch can.

Get one of the downpipe nuts off. Can't figure out a way to get to the other 2 bolts/nuts. I got an open/closed long 17mm wrench and a 17mm 3/8" socket. Just can't get it to work. Can't fit the socket on the bolt from the manifold flange side. Socket not deep enough for the nut side. Long wrench awkward to position, and can't move much once on.

Broke some plastic along the way.

Thinking of calling it a day. Maybe I'll just pull the head off tomorrow and get the downpipe out that way.

Strange thing is I've taken the dp off twice on my last fox. Can't imagine fox2 being any different. Lost some tools along the way. Maybe I used something different back then.


----------



## VRginster (Apr 28, 2008)

got the "new" 5 speed in that i bought from the brit and put a new serp belt on since the old one decided to come loose and fly off! will have pics tomorrow...


----------



## vdoobery (Oct 7, 2010)

bought the gf a white 93 wolfsburg ed fox
today it (and me) gets put thru the torture of teaching someone with anxiety problems to drive a 5spd...
can not wait......


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Ordered a new axle for the driver's side. Have a tie-rod to replace, axle swap and an alignment I need to do this weekend.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

went out to fix the dasher grille, saw the body shop had flooded from all the snow melt and then frozen turning the floor into a hockey rink, turned around, closed the door and left the shop.
good old canada


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

theres a pretty good deal on a complete obd1 aba near me.
it has a mk4 long runner intake on it
any ideas on whether or not that would help with hood clearance if i were to doth full crossflow swap?

EDIT:
Decided not to post a 3rd time in a row, apprently the fox owners arent working on their cars this week, or just not doing the super cool internet update thing :laugh:
But my new qestion is, banned or anyone who is/were running 15x8s, what offset are you running, and the 15x8s wontbe bought until i do banned's 'ultra drop' coiover mod so i dont want any rubbing on any of the suspension bits, and i dont really want to mess with the steering arm angle, so basically im asking, give me a magical number for the PERFECT offset for these 15x8s.:facepalm:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I accidentally dumped an entire bottle of Simple Green in my trunk area. It flooded under the back seat. Thank goodness I have a wagon and that seat flips forward, I was able to sop it all up. :banghead:

Now my fox smells minty fresh...


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

VWFOX407 said:


> I replaced my air filter...gently grind clean the distributor cap and rotor terminals...refill the coolant reservoir and brake fluid container to levels...and washed the Fox.


My turn to do the same thing,finally the weather is goin to be around 0 celcuis today,gotta clean some windows too


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Ric is running RML Snowflakes that are ET30. My 15x7" are also ET30. I think that may be your happy number. From what I recall Ric is not running spacers.

Only thing I accomplished this weekend was getting my rear quarters rolled and I raised the back slightly until I get drop plates in... noticed the trailing arm hitting the body.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Woo Hoo, kinda.
I actually dug the Fox out of the giant snow bank, charged the battery for a few min and fired it up.
It smoked quite a bit and the lifters were noisy as hell.
I was able to move the car up about 6 feet and out of the snowbank.

But for the big news, We got our Holy Grail wheels back. The same ones we bought 11 years ago and had imported from the UK.
We once again own the only set of Fox Motorsport wheels in the country.
15x7's with 205/50 rubber.
These !!!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

working on fixing the PO's hack job at putng in the dasher grill, it looks lie he used abasbell bat to make it fit:screwy::facepalm:
Does anyone have a video of someone using a front turn signal so i can show pops that the signals are supposed to be in the bumpers?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Great looking car!

Installed a new transfer pump today, surprisingly uneventful, went quite well.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I am running 15"x8" et30 with 165/45.16" with out any steering arm mods


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

got me a new board









winerjam daytona
best "other" vdub hehe
:beer:


----------



## vegabond (Dec 12, 2009)

Drove it;
first time in six months

Actually its my girlfriends car and was destined for the scrapyard, but I ended up rebuilding the engine and finally got her running last night. I just couldn't bring myself to scrap a good clean bodied wagon, plus I want my jetta back!


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

vegabond said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to scrap a good clean bodied wagon


Thank you!


I picked up a Leistritz Fox cat back tonight. Practically brand new. The guy who sold it to me put it on a Fox years back, but was in an accident a few months later. He took the exhaust off and its been sitting in storage since. Got it for $100. 





















I already have a new dual outlet mani from BFI, and one of the custom downpipes from flipside. Should be a pretty sweet exhaust!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

No Cat?


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

The wider section after the flange is the "cat"


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Humm looks like a resonator not a catalytic converter. That is a cool find!


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

Its definately not a catalytic converter. According to the guy, thats how it came, and that flange bolts to the downpipe, not a cat.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Very cool indeed.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

i wish i could get a catback for that kind of a deal
when i finally order my tt ill probably pay that much in shipping alone up here to the great white north:facepalm:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Passed my very last emissions test. No more testing for me! 










Just in time for the turbodiesel swap.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Added a bit of toe and subtracted a bit of camber.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Replaced an axle yesterday but the new one has an issue with the inner CV... Looks like I am pulling it apart today. Yippee. :banghead:


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

*WOW*



DasBaldGuy said:


> Put Rear window in...


That is so clean, Nice work


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

I missed my old fox today after looking at this thread. Wish I still had it. Had 327,XXX miles on it when I sold it and I still see it driving around from time to time


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Inner bearing cage was cracked on my new EMPI axle, had to warranty the old axle and got another Autozone axle. At least the car will get me to work tomorrow, might start a pool to see how long the outer CV boot lasts before it releases all the grease. We'll see if I can get money back on the bad EMPI...

On a good note, fixed a vacuum leak and fixed my cold start issue.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Jumpstarted the car and drove it out of the snowbank.
it is once again in the driveway awaiting some work.

It beats sitting in muddy yard


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

So lately I've been working crazy hours, no time to work on the wagon at all. The leak in the brake distribution valve had gotten to the point where I was adding brake fluid every 4-5 days, and I found myself driving so as to use as little braking as possible. Right rear bearing had been howling for 6 months, too. I had all the parts I needed except the distribution valve. Finally took her to my trusty mechanic and paid him to do it for me, including new shoes and rear brake cylinders.

The interesting part - he studied the way that distribution valve works and according to him, all it does is restrict brake pressure to the rear brakes when load comes off of the rears to prevent lockups. It doesn't increase brake bias to the rear when loaded, as I'd always assumed. Anyway, he couldn't get a new valve or a rebuild kit, so he simply bypassed it. He basically said, "Try not to brake hard when jumping over railroad tracks and you'll be just fine without it."


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Installed a pair of Quantum Syncro Wagon seats. They're the same fabric as my original seats, and the driver side features height adjustment. Nice bolsters, tons of lateral and under knee support. Also, they do flip forward, just lack the side levers. Easy enough to reach behind the seat and lift the catches for now.


----------



## Nymph (Mar 8, 2011)

I know very less about the installation of any equipment that is necessary for the car. That is why very often i face a lot of problems regarding to this.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

Nymph said:


> I know very less about the installation of any equipment that is necessary for the car. That is why very often i face a lot of problems regarding to this.



I'm confused. What?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

kerensky said:


> The interesting part - he studied the way that distribution valve works and according to him, all it does is restrict brake pressure to the rear brakes when load comes off of the rears to prevent lockups. It doesn't increase brake bias to the rear when loaded, as I'd always assumed. Anyway, he couldn't get a new valve or a rebuild kit, so he simply bypassed it. He basically said, "Try not to brake hard when jumping over railroad tracks and you'll be just fine without it."


Can't say I agree with your mechanic... the spring between the valve and the beam changes tension based off of the weight or load in the car. Unless he used something else to restrict the line you WILL have issues. The varying restriction in the line is how a proportioning valve works. Without a restriction you're look at 50/50 brake bias, no bueno.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

doppelfaust said:


> Can't say I agree with your mechanic... the spring between the valve and the beam changes tension based off of the weight or load in the car. Unless he used something else to restrict the line you WILL have issues. The varying restriction in the line is how a proportioning valve works. Without a restriction you're look at 50/50 brake bias, no bueno.


So far, no lockup. I've tried inducing it in 'safe' situations and haven't been able to so far. Eddie's been modifying VWs for a long time, longer than I've been driving them (which is a long time), and he knows what he's doing. Eventually, I'll probably find an adjustable bias valve aftermarket somewhere and fine-tune the brakes, but this is *far* safer than the close-to-no-brakes-at-all situation I was dealing with.


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> Installed a pair of Quantum Syncro Wagon seats. They're the same fabric as my original seats, and the driver side features height adjustment. Nice bolsters, tons of lateral and under knee support. Also, they do flip forward, just lack the side levers. Easy enough to reach behind the seat and lift the catches for now.


This may or may not be an intrepid Foxer enjoying his Syncro seats even before they're installed...:sly:
Can neither confirm or deny.


----------



## VEEDUBBiNVRSiX (Oct 28, 2007)

Replaced all the vacuum lines since they were cracked to pieces, running like a champ now. No more sputter or hard starting, idle problem is fixed now too. Ordered a Techtonics exhaust!!! Also ordered ball joints, tie rod ends, both cv axle assemblies, radiator and hoses, coolant tank, tstat with housing, oil pan and gasket, strut mounts, new struts and Weitec G60 80/60 springs and a fuel filter. Looks like I'm going to be very busy next weekend. Also about to order some tires for me little 13" wheels. Pics to follow after it's all complete. I :heart: MY WAGON!!!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

I thought about how different my new clutch feels and if I may have an issue…. :banghead:

I put my motor in last week, new clutch, new pressure plate, new throw out bearing, new TOB sleeve, resurfaced flywheel. I compared new parts to old and they appear the same. 

Installed the new throw out bearing tube, slid new throw out bearing on put clutch fork into spring clips on bearing. Then I installed the flywheel (remembering to pay attention to tdc location). Put clutch on flywheel (longer portion of shaft pointing to transmission), inserted alignment tool, put pressure plate on, and bolted it up, removed alignment tool. Engine bolted up to trans without issue.

Old clutch (130,xxx) original. With the clutch cable disconnected, when I grab the clutch arm on the transmission and pull up this is what I got: 1”in or so free play no resistance then lot of resistance for 2in or so. Thinking about it, this sounds right, you have free play while the TO bearing makes its way to the pressure plate, and the resistance is the pressure on the springs releasing the plate off the clutch. 

New clutch, I have yet to install clutch cable. If I pull on the arm, there is zero free play, it goes right to resistance, about an 1” worth of movement. I had a friend rock the car with the clutch engaged and in gear, it holds, and when I pull up on the lever the car rolls freely, it is disengaging. I have yet to have the car move under its own power.

Does this feel sound about right? Does it just need broken in? First new clutch on a fox not sure what to expect but I am slightly worried that something is wrong... it just does not feel how I thought it would.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Veedubyoo said:


> This may or may not be an intrepid Foxer enjoying his Syncro seats even before they're installed...:sly:
> Can neither confirm or deny.


haha. By the look on my face I'd say they're pretty comfortable, too.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

A few months ago I had to modify a set of quantum front seats. They are nearly* identical to the GTI seats I took out because of wear. The asterisk is noted because the Quantun seats do not have the lever. However, as one poster wrote above me, you just have to reach for the hinges at the bottom of the seat.

I spray painted ( I know, sounds, sounds bad) the new hood I bought from the dealer. The e-coating, if left to the sun and elements, turns chalky.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


> Does this feel sound about right? Does it just need broken in? First new clutch on a fox not sure what to expect but I am slightly worried that something is wrong... it just does not feel how I thought it would.


Are you worried about the lack of free play in the new clutch? I'm not sure what you're worried about, honestly, but that sounds about what I experienced when I did my engine swap and clutch replacement. Very little/no free play.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

turbinepowered said:


> Are you worried about the lack of free play in the new clutch? I'm not sure what you're worried about, honestly, but that sounds about what I experienced when I did my engine swap and clutch replacement. Very little/no free play.


Yes, I was concerned about the free play; glad to hear that sounds right. I was just comparing this to the experience I had with the clutch in my MKII, and in a ford ranger I did; the free play was roughly the same (just a little less due to the thickness of the new clutch disk over the warn one, but by no means a 2” difference). It just had me concerned that I may have assembled something wrong. Glad to hear that sounds normal. Thank you for the reply.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


> Yes, I was concerned about the free play; glad to hear that sounds right. I was just comparing this to the experience I had with the clutch in my MKII, and in a ford ranger I did; the free play was roughly the same (just a little less due to the thickness of the new clutch disk over the warn one, but by no means a 2” difference). It just had me concerned that I may have assembled something wrong. Glad to hear that sounds normal. Thank you for the reply.


I didn't have much free play, but if you pulled on the arm it moved smoothly with resistance about as far as it had before. I would say that if that side of things checks out, and it isn't resisting you with the clutch depressed, you're probably good.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

turbinepowered said:


> I didn't have much free play, but if you pulled on the arm it moved smoothly with resistance about as far as it had before. I would say that if that side of things checks out, and it isn't resisting you with the clutch depressed, you're probably good.


I was just concerned with the lack of free play thinking that this would mean my throw-out bearing was close to the pressure plate (if not touching) and that would cause me issues; it just did not feel the way I would have expected it to. As far as the movement under resistance, the new clutch has about ½ what I had with the old one (old 2” new 1”) but the clutch does engage and disengage.. that is almost logical though as a new pressure plate will have stiffer release springs (just due to being new) and he clutch is thicker so that will reduce the amount the plate has to move as well. I am just batting this around in my head before I fully assemble the motor, that way if I decide to pull it again to check things out its not too big of a deal.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


> I was just concerned with the lack of free play thinking that this would mean my throw-out bearing was close to the pressure plate (if not touching) and that would cause me issues; it just did not feel the way I would have expected it to. As far as the movement under resistance, the new clutch has about ½ what I had with the old one (old 2” new 1”) but the clutch does engage and disengage.. that is almost logical though as a new pressure plate will have stiffer release springs (just due to being new) and he clutch is thicker so that will reduce the amount the plate has to move as well. I am just batting this around in my head before I fully assemble the motor, that way if I decide to pull it again to check things out its not too big of a deal.


:thumbup: Sounds like a plan.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Installed this wheel I got from JG Warner...I already love it


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks good! It originally came off a Polo G40 in France.

Incidentally, the non-supercharged Polo got the same wheel as the Fox.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Yelled at it and stomped my feet.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> Yelled at it and stomped my feet.


This sounds like things I do to my vehicles daily!


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

havent done too much lately, been traveling a lot. 

but here's a few that have happened this winter...

tracked down an early mkI wheel out of a 76 rabbit.









shift knob out of a 75 Dasher wagon.









just over 4.5 degrees of camber up front. running 5 in the rear next week and going more up front 









skyjacked for the winter... still drags frame on all of our lovely seasonal frost heaves we're so blessed to have hahaha










sweet iPhone pics hahaha


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Are you running camber plates? I could only get -1.5° out of mine... I don't really need more but I'm curious.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Gave it a tune-up, and tried to get the brakes to act up like they did the other day... Probably a bad hose.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

doppelfaust said:


> Are you running camber plates? I could only get -1.5° out of mine... I don't really need more but I'm curious.


I built 3.5" drop plates in the rear, replacing them with machined 3" drop plates with 5 degree camber in them. 

for the front Im running custom everything, and channeled my spindles and strut bodies so I could adjust my camber. 

Im planning on running 5 degreees all around due to my undying love for VIP cars hahaha.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

maderabmx said:


> I built 3.5" drop plates in the rear, replacing them with machined 3" drop plates with 5 degree camber in them.
> 
> for the front Im running custom everything, and channeled my spindles and strut bodies so I could adjust my camber.
> 
> Im planning on running 5 degreees all around due to my undying love for VIP cars hahaha.


Hurry up on that build thread damn it.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

doppelfaust said:


> Hurry up on that build thread damn it.


haha Im getting some wheels made, and making a few more moves this spring before show season starts, then I'll be more comfortable doing a write up on her! 

rowdy build thread coming soon on the Mini Tank chassis/body drop I tackled a few weeks ago haha, she lays frame pretty hard hahaha


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

modz. 

had an older mkI badge laying around. put it to good use today. looks more vintage than the original Fox badge haha.


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

johnny your fox is sex... on four tiny wheels. 

too much snow there. i forget to look at the wagon- and wind up just looking at the background. 

-- i need a new lip stat. junk yard run soon.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

haha thanks man! and yes, 13s with small tires haha winds out hard on the hwy with only 4 gears haha. 

and we got dumped on again last night, about 6 inches, but rode Boston today in a tshirt at almost 70 degrees haha wild.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

maderabmx said:


>


 I'm diggin the exhaust. I've wanted to do that to my Fox but have it come out in front of the left rear tire.


----------



## IxSev 07 (Mar 14, 2011)

I removed my rear axel today, :] 




















It was a pain, but it came out. Swapping it from a 4dr 89 fox tomorrow, get my girl running again :]


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

the first pic makes it look like the axel removed you..


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

InfernoFox said:


> I'm diggin the exhaust. I've wanted to do that to my Fox but have it come out in front of the left rear tire.


 thanks man! Ive been thinking about doing something different for this year, havent really decided yet though haha


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

i got to walk by her today. bad idea letting a friend drive/borrow it. i never see her again!


----------



## 1965aaron (May 10, 2010)

did a bit of this....


----------



## VEEDUBBiNVRSiX (Oct 28, 2007)

Replaced the radiator, hoses and coolant bottle. Also yanked out entire exhaust and replaced down pipe and installed my TT exhaust, also deleted the cat with a little custom test pipe, money!!!


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

got the wagon beached in mud yesterday, shes covered & looks like Ive been doing some serious off roading in her haha. 

also, selling my Thule roof rack fit kit/foot pack. its a mkI set, but since us Fox guys also have rain gutters, they work on Fox's as well! peep the sale threaddd! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5231511-Thule-mkI-roof-rack-fit-kit-foot-pack-40-NH


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Brother-in-law and I replaced front brake hoses. The left brake had been dragging. Seems okay now. 

Shut my pinky in the door somehow


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

The wheel locks came in so I was finally able to mount up the wheels on the wagon. 
Wouldnt ya know the rear tires hit the friggin beam. 
Looks like I'll be poping on a 1/4" spacer for some room.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Pulled it over on the highway when the heater core blew. Sigh. One of the stub pipes on the core broke off. Clamped vice grips on both hoses and filled with water to get home. Looks like the dash is coming out soon... I'll reread the heater core write-up I think Dubbinchris did.


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

reddfoxx said:


> Brother-in-law and I replaced front brake hoses. The left brake had been dragging. Seems okay now.
> 
> Shut my pinky in the door somehow


 that hurts in Canada :snowcool:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

cfvwtuner said:


> The wheel locks came in so I was finally able to mount up the wheels on the wagon.
> Wouldnt ya know the rear tires hit the friggin beam.
> Looks like I'll be poping on a 1/4" spacer for some room.


 you can grind quite a bit of marital off the beam.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Found out the heater core recall had already been done- no surprise- so I get to pull the dash. Going to bypass things for now, and work on it in a couple of weeks. Oh, and the brakes still aren't quite right.  

Pinky a bit purply.


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

my VW Parati GL 88 and friend Gol Gl 89 




























more www.clubvwquadradosm.blogspot.com 

:laugh:


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

pelado said:


> my VW Parati GL 88 and friend Gol Gl 89
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the red line bumpers!!!


----------



## enovak1 (Mar 21, 2011)

drove it like i stole it


----------



## billmus86 (Jan 19, 2010)

i gave mine away.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I bought a few quarts of LP7Y (Flash Silver Metallic)


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

I lost my tensioner pulley & spun my timing belt in the wagon yesterday. 
luckily I wasnt too far from home. 
luckily my father owns a towing company. 
luckily good old 8v's arent interference motors haha. 

could have been a lot worse I guess.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

maderabmx said:


> I lost my tensioner pulley & spun my timing belt in the wagon yesterday...
> 
> ...could have been a lot worse I guess.


 Yeah, it could have been a diesel. That's major engine failure when you're working with 23:1 compression ratio. 

Speaking of which, while you're replacing the T-belt, might as well throw a diesel motor in. You know, since you're under the hood. :thumbup:


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

JGWarner said:


> Yeah, it could have been a diesel. That's major engine failure when you're working with 23:1 compression ratio.
> 
> Speaking of which, while you're replacing the T-belt, might as well throw a diesel motor in. You know, since you're under the hood. :thumbup:


 hahaha yea I know it man. Ive been on a quiet mission for a 1.9tdi since I bought the wagon last year haha. definitely a swap Im aching to do. 

if she wasnt my daily right now, Id definitely take this opportunity to pull the motor, raise my subframe & cut my frame rails down haha. she can sit on the frame rails with plenty of turns to go all around as is right now, so I figure might as well put those turns to good use and get whatever is hitting the ground first out of the way haha. I think thats the next task before making the 1000 mile trip to Southern Worthersee in May. 

driving cross country as low as I can possibly go static hahaha


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

maderabmx said:


> driving cross country as low as I can possibly go static hahaha


 
see you are crazy..


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

> billmus86
> 
> i gave mine away.


 
was it to someone deserving?


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


> see you are crazy..


 hahaha you might be right man. but sometimes you just gotta roll hard!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea i did the whole static super low thing for a wile. bags are so much more relaxing to drive with, especially on roads and parking lots you don't know.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

I believe it man. I entertained the idea of putting her on air, but Id still drive it low enough to catch on painted crosswalk lines hahaha.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I cleaned my wheels today... and neglected the rest of the car. 

Entertaining some interesting interior ideas, I desperately want a complete interior again.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

washed it... yesterday. today, drove it.


----------



## enovak1 (Mar 21, 2011)

tt cam, some paint and tint


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*cold start valve...*

Certain days when it is chilly or car has been sitting and cooled off...The Fox will crank but won't stay on, unless revving it up @ 3k rpms. I installed a cold start valve that found at a local JY with 98km. So, after spraying my face with some gasoline while removing the injection line, coming back from washing my eyes and such...cranked and it stayed on with a mild hesitation just for a few minutes...and then idle- :thumbup:.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice weather this week, so attempting to continue the tranny swap. Managed to snap the stuck downpipe bolt in half. :thumbup::thumbup:

So now, the downpipe is off. 4/5 of the tranny bolts are off. Don't know how I'm going to attack the top bolt. Was a lot easier last time when I had the head off.

Ok, back outside


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

ziddey said:


> Nice weather this week, so attempting to continue the tranny swap. Managed to snap the stuck downpipe bolt in half. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> So now, the downpipe is off. 4/5 of the tranny bolts are off. Don't know how I'm going to attack the top bolt. Was a lot easier last time when I had the head off.
> 
> Ok, back outside


Get rid of the batt tray. Move it to the trunk. it will make Working on your fox is 200% more enjoyable


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Banned wagon said:


> Get rid of the batt tray. Move it to the trunk. it will make Working on your fox is 200% more enjoyable


x2


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

we removed the battery tray in my roommates quantum coupe (same spot as the Fox's), opened up sooo much room... now theres a vr sitting in the bay hahaha.

it looks pretty awesome.

oh and I got a $150 for being too low yesterday from a state trooper.
IT SUCKS TO ROLL HARD.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

maderabmx said:


> we removed the battery tray in my roommates quantum coupe (same spot as the Fox's), opened up sooo much room... now theres a vr sitting in the bay hahaha.
> 
> it looks pretty awesome.
> 
> ...


That sounds sweet. Is he using the 034 adapter plate? got a build thread? would love to check this out :beer: I could of swore I saw one on the show curcut a couple years back... could be your roommates?


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

the 034 bell housing adapter works for the 5cyl syncro tranny, not the 1.7 front wheel drive trannys. we found that out the hard way, had to run a b5 1.8t tranny to get the housing adapter, custom axles with the quantum outer joints. he just bought the coupe last fall bone stock. theres a local dude in mass with the quantum syncro wagon with the vrt in it, and my buddy phil from NH with the slammed quantum coupe. 

got some pretty sweet vws being built in this area, pretty stoked on it!

the yard looks pretty awesome too, the quantum coupe, my wagon, and my mkI jetta diesel I sold my 2nd roommate haha.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

sounds awesome. I think its the vrt wag. I saw... :thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Bypassed the heater core, finally. Aaand the battery is dead.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

did some welding this afternoon, have a bit of a japanese drift look going. some may like it, some may not haha. but Im stoked on it.

pics soon!


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


> That sounds sweet. Is he using the 034 adapter plate? got a build thread? would love to check this out :beer: I could of swore I saw one on the show curcut a couple years back... could be your roommates?


I know I don't belong in th fox forums Haha but here's my build thread.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5114822-Duece.-Coupe.

Far from done. But I'm gettin there. :thumbup:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

flatnbagged said:


> I know I don't belong in th fox forums Haha but here's my build thread.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5114822-Duece.-Coupe.
> 
> Far from done. But I'm gettin there. :thumbup:


looks great man.. keep up the A+ work. IMHO, this is what it is about...build your own; not installing (or having someone install) a shoping list of easy to find bolt-ons :thumbup:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Banned wagon said:


> Get rid of the batt tray. Move it to the trunk. it will make Working on your fox is 200% more enjoyable


Truer than true. Hopefully, it'll come out in a month or so. Need to source some cable first. I'm guessing there's no way to cut a hole under the rear seat and have a battery fit?

Got the pw tranny out today. Attempted to change the oil pan gasket, but there's no way I'll be able to clear the subframe, so the bolts went back on. Doesn't matter, since an ABA is going in in the next month any way.

Wasn't able to figure out a way to get the 9q on, so it's sitting under the car right now. Debating whether to just get an ABA and big valve head tomorrow and do it all in one go.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Replaced the battery, replaced L/S caliper, test drove to check brakes and check for leaks in heater core bypass.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Problem with putting the battery under the rear seat, is one side has the fuel pump under it, and the other side has the muffler.

Greg W.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

drove 4.5 hours to southern CT today for Dubs on Defrost, which should have only taken just over 3 hours haha. 
destroyed the wagon so bad down and back thanks to Mass highways. have some pretty bad vibrations up front now I have to look at tomorrow :/

we lapped the show real hard haha. here's a photo my buddy richard shot!


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I saw the oil cooled, kicked up exhaust wagon cruzing dubs on defrost yesterday.
I was there in the only Ford Focus. The Bugs maiden trip for the year wasnt going to be on I95, and the Fox isnt just quite ready yet.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

too bad you dont have it done yet! really wish there were other Foxs at the show yesterday!


oh and ps, this is John, I had my user name changed from *maderabmx* to *minitank*.
just so everyone picks up on that! haha


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

i parked my fox in front on my new fence and gate i have been working on


----------



## 1965aaron (May 10, 2010)

where's it parked????




nice work. :thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

1965aaron said:


> where's it parked????












:laugh:

did yard work all day today followed by a BBQ. dam i love spring


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

found a couple shots from Dubs on Defrost, will probably post these & some more in the Fox photo thread since that died a long time ago haha


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Wait a sec, when did you get a snail?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

That's a oil cooler. Not a intercooler. And dam that thing is huge.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

flatnbagged said:


> I know I don't belong in th fox forums Haha but here's my build thread.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5114822-Duece.-Coupe.
> 
> Far from done. But I'm gettin there. :thumbup:


The old 5M 5-speed trans from that very coupe is the one going in my turbodiesel swap.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

ianwilson said:


> Wait a sec, when did you get a snail?


haha I wish man. one of two things will happen in the future for the wagon, 20vt, or a 1.9tdi, most likely a diesel because I cant get enough black smoke hahaha.




Banned wagon said:


> That's a oil cooler. Not a intercooler. And dam that thing is huge.


haha yea man, its a stock cooler off an FC. perfect fit for where I wanted to mount it. I already had a couple coolers but they were square and huge haha.

and another shot...


----------



## 1965aaron (May 10, 2010)

minitank said:


> found a couple shots from Dubs on Defrost, will probably post these & some more in the Fox photo thread since that died a long time ago haha


what'd you do to get your arches to "bubble" like that? some form of fender roller?
i love the look.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Lots of guys around here do that with datsun 510s Big oil coolers I like it :thumbup:


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

1965aaron said:


> what'd you do to get your arches to "bubble" like that? some form of fender roller?
> i love the look.


thanks man! they're pretty haggard looking in person haha, but Im into it cause she's pretty ratty anyway haha. my father raced mkIs on the ice up here when I was a kid and had a homemade roller tool that I used. hopefully getting some wide steelies made soon so we'll see if they'll have to be modified at all.

glad you're stoked on it man!




vwturbofox said:


> Lots of guys around here do that with datsun 510s Big oil coolers I like it :thumbup:


I appreciate it man! I had a 72 4 door 510 back a few years ago and that was my plan with it haha. Ive always loved the old 70s/80s japanese drift style cars. unfortunately my 510 was in real rugged shape so the project never really got off the ground :/


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

How much oil does your car hold now ?


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive been running almost 2 more quarts and seems to be fine haha.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Im a huge fan of datsuns my wing on my fox is off a datsun 510 I have been looking for a 510 but people either want way too much or just a huge project that cost too much.


----------



## woteg (Apr 7, 2009)

got some g60 leathers for it, gunna try and put them in later this afternoon


----------



## crazy-steve (Aug 14, 2010)

*Drove It to a Low Mile-stone*

Just turned 21,000 miles on it. Maybe I should park it before it gets too many miles.....LOL


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

21000: wow.

Replaced 2-door's l/s used caliper with a brand new one; put a used one on r/s, after parts store sold me two of the same side... Brakes seem fine. (Where's the "crossed fingers" smiley?) Going to replace rear cylinders, though, since the one side doesn't seem to be working all the time. 

Rotated 2-door's tires.

Hauled a wheelbarrow in the back of the wagon.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

snapped yet another clutch cable, this one was practically brand new. snapped my old one in January and replaced it with a new one.

lost this one in the middle of downtown Manchester during rush hour. 
bumper to bumper, stop and go traffic through about 100 lights without a clutch really sucks.
not to mention Manchester is over an hour away from my house. 
got her home, and now she sits. 
awesome!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I gave the wagon another jump start, and drove her hard for an hour to recharge the batt.

Last week I sold a set of bagpipes I had been working on for the last year, which will now become diesel-swap project money. 

I will now spend the last hours of this day buying parts.


----------



## 1965aaron (May 10, 2010)




----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

JGWarner said:


> Last week I sold a set of bagpipes I had been working on for the last year, which will now become diesel-swap project money.


 Whoa, wait. You build bagpipes?


----------



## choady (Apr 20, 2008)

push started ol' faithful and oh man was it glorious to hear her purr again


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

kerensky said:


> Whoa, wait. You build bagpipes?


On the side (and hopefully in the future). Right now I make Irish wooden flutes and whistles for a living.

www.sweetheartflute.com


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Started stripping one of my extra ATS Type 5s for use as a spare.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

JGWarner said:


> On the side (and hopefully in the future). Right now I make Irish wooden flutes and whistles for a living.
> 
> www.sweetheartflute.com


Very nice. I might be in touch - my daughter does Irish dancing and I've toyed with the idea of picking up the flute for Feis work.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

JGWarner, you sir are a talented man, I enjoyed the sound clip you have on your company profile. :thumbup:


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


> JGWarner, you sir are a talented man, I enjoyed the sound clip you have on your company profile. :thumbup:


Ditto here, I heard him ripping some irish whistle and flute tonight in Willimantic Ct, this man wears many hats!:beer:


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

installed another new clutch cable, lets hope this one lasts more than 2 months.

found a mint Dasher "Volkswagen" badge today on a 2door b1 coupe. yes, a b1 coupe OMG haha










she found a new home on the wagon, decided to ditch the mkI badge.

in other b platform news, the same junkyard with the b1 coupe up the road from my house also had the Dasher wagon diesel half way crushed impaled on some loader's forks. headed out to get crushed  she's the wagon Im running the shift knob out of, and also saved the MINT steering wheel out of. which is up for grabs if anyone wants a Dasher 2 spoke small spline steering wheel.

last but certainly not least, raised the motor in the wagon about an inch today. TIME TO GO LOWER hahaha

pics soon!


----------



## giesbjac000 (Jan 18, 2011)

*my wagon*

i put a new alternator belt on it and a new air filter and 4 new tires. also checked out a local junk yard for a cluster but had no luck finding a fox. but there were some sweet cars.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a tach cluster for sale.....


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Last weekend*









I think I've got more body roll than the car.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

FINALLY got back to working on the diesel swap. Progress update in the build thread shortly. :beer:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

New O2 sensor and a happy Foxy.


----------



## choady (Apr 20, 2008)

replaced the fuel line to the first cyl and now shes running like a champ! no more 3 cyl B.S. for this guy :laugh:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Been driving the Fox to work for the last few weeks. Another happy 60 mile commute today.

Someone tried to give me a Fox coupe for free. I'd have taken it if I had somewhere to keep it, for parts. It runs but smokes won't pass emissions. 

Anyone want a free 2dr white Fox I in Chaplin, CT?


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

have you seen it?? does it have any major issues? Im sick & tired of getting tickets for being too low dailying the wagon haha.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

oh and ps...

Dustoff was this past Sunday, here are a few of WAY TOO MANY pics of the mini tank & wagon I found online or that some friends took haha

rolling in HARDD!





























a couple shots with the B1 badge taken by my buddy Jim...



















the babies haha










LAPS










I look like Im having a stroke hahaha



















Dustoff is always such an awesome show, and this year was no exception. 70+, got a sunburn, hot lapped the tank HARD, wagon made the rough 3 hour drive both ways haha. good day.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, several folks PM'd me about that free fox in Chaplin, CT. The race is on I guess, but if anyone else wants the info- 

EDIT: TOO BAD! Somone is picking it up sunday! Thanks fox forum. :thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Hopefully one of you got that 2-door.

The tank looks sharp. Oh, and the wagon too...


Pulled the dash in preparation for changing the heater core. Frustrating at times, but not as bad as I expected. Dubbinchris' write-up helped a lot:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2969381

There were a few differences due to different years (kneeknocker, a few nuts or bolts where he had screws,) but it has been a great help. Now on to the core itself. Back in a couple of days...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I didn't get much done on any of the cars as of late but driving them. however i did just finish my yard (fence, gate, grass, sprinklers, planters, retaining wall)


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Threw some 15mm spacers on the rear and 8mm spacers on the front... Huge improvement. I definitely need to take some pictures.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Very nice, Banned. My yard is a soggy mess at the moment...

Am on the upslope of heater core replacement: have it in, box in, dash partly attached (need to figure out what to replace rivets with,) some lines reattached, coolant refilled. Broke the washer fluid connection in the process, and lost a bolt, but overall went about as I expected. Couldn't have done it, at least nearly as fast, without help from my brother-in-law Dave, and Dubbinchris' writeup.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

reddfoxx said:


> Hopefully one of you got that 2-door.


I made several attempts to contact him with no return response.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Dash is back together, well mostly. A few minor issues to sort out, hopefully tomorrow. Also, I have leftover connectors behind the heater controls/center vents. Everything seems to be hooked up; maybe these were extras? Any ideas?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Reddfoxx, I am not sure what the connections are for (opitions?), but I am sure that there are a few un- used connectors and such behind the fox dash. If everything works, you are in good shape.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

@ reddfox....The wires might go to the cigarette lighter OR the glove box light. They're easy to forget while reattaching everything.


I prepped the wagon to replace the cylinder head. It is being replace because it burns oil from the valve guides. While tearing the intake manifold I noticed a green tinge....the head gasket is going bad. It's a good time to get everything together. 
AND...The air plate in the metering head is bad too. I have a spare that does not have nearly the resistance from the one out of the wagon. This ought to help with the hesitation issues I have had to help diagnose.
This wagon has been plagued with issues to say the least.:thumbdown:

All will be better soon enough. I'm hoping to be ready by June for the summer auto-x season.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

anyone want to buy a Fox wagon? haha


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

HA ha rule number one Never buy a lowered car ever


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

haha there's nothing wrong with her, and I'll even raise it, she'll be skyjacked when it leaves the yard hahaha


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

yea never mind the chunks of road turtles and the tops of speed bumps in beaded in the floor pan..


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help, guys. I wondered if there might be extra connectors. The lighter is connected; maybe one is the glovebox light. The heater fan doesn't work, though, so I wonder if they have something to do with it. The dash is probably coming back out, to look at those and to lube the sticky temp control lever.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


> yea never mind the chunks of road turtles and the tops of speed bumps in beaded in the floor pan..


hahaha and I wont even charge extra for it!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Woo hoo! passed emissions testing this morning in the Silver wagon. looks like it will be around for another 2years. I have a slight vac leak somewhere. but it still runs good. just a bit lump in the idel 

the numbers this time were pretty good 









Two years ago when i got it


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Pulled my windshield, while it was out time machine modded it and then got it properly sealed in.
Its finally getting close.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Pulled dash (well, loosened) and connected those extra connectors. Dumb of me to miss them; I saw them, and was looking for similar white plastic stuff to mate them with, and figured they must be extra. Actually, they go on tabs on the control button assembly. Everything seems fine, though the cluster I put in as part of this project has issues- blinking oil pressure light, inaccurate temp and fuel gauges.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

ianwilson said:


> time machine modded it


What? Esplain....


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

It is now older...
Take that etests!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

reddfoxx said:


> Everything seems fine, though the cluster I put in as part of this project has issues- blinking oil pressure light, inaccurate temp and fuel gauges.


I though that meant your cluster was functioning properly...


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

By inaccurate I mean barely moving above the bottom positions. (And oh yeah, this speedo has the typical Fox inaccuracy, but I can live with that.) I have two clusters I hope to cobble together into one working one; maybe that will fix these glitches. Otherwise, car seems okay.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

drove about 4 hours to Somers CT for Staggered. there were 2 Fox coupes there, didnt get a chance to meet the owners though!

pretty awesome show, out in a giant field in the middle of farm country.

witnessed a pretty horrific motorcycle accident front & center. some idiot ripping down the road at like 100 showing off wasnt paying attention, his buddy ahead of him slowed down, he locked up his front brake & the bike & him went end over end all the way down the road. absolute yard sale, debris everywhere. even after paramedics showed up they didnt get him up off the pavement for a solid 2 hours. so rugged.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Went to the Dustoff in Mansfield, CT not too far from Staggered.
We had the only Fox coupe, which we picked up just an hour before (Now 3 foxes at the house)

It might become my new daily driver and I'll sell the focus. It's the one JGWarner found.
58K pop out windows and ready to drive.

After that drove the bug home.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Fantastic. I'm glad it found a good home.

I knew she'd be a runner, but the previous owner wasn't much of a wrench. Gave up too easily.

Pics!


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

Bought it 

89 4spd coupe

Picked this up for a commuter car/budget build. Wheels, drop, exhaust, and maintenance this week!


----------



## flailhyena (May 2, 2011)

Cool thread!
Tightened the steering gearbox, lashed the hood prop down with a bed-roll strap and decided I need to do something about my constantly loosening timing belt tensioner.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

*FINALLY* installed my Procar by Scat Elite seats (circa 1998)... they feel great. Now to finish the rest of my interior.:banghead:


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

The exhaust had completely fallen off right before I bought my coupe...

Needed something quick to get the car on the road. 

Straight pipe, cherry bomb muffler, 90deg bend, and it dumps out in front of the back wheel - total ghetto style!









Anyone guess what we used for a "tip"? Lol - it's an intercooler pipe from my old mk4 GTI! Hehe











** And yes I know it looks retarded but it's all in good fun!


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I put the late taillights on project freebee. Of course the wiring is different in the connectors. Luckily it'll be easy to swap


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Drove it on first commute since core swap. Overall it's fine: heat works, fan works. Heater control lever still sticks when it gets partly into the hot range; I tried to lube it with little luck. I can force it all the way over, but don't want to do that much. 20-year-old plastic and metal...

Cluster works sometimes. Oil pressure light not always on, but sometimes comes on while driving, and some of those times it buzzes. Temp and fuel gauges work fine most of time, whether oil light is on or not. Hope to put a different cluster in this weekend.

I love driving my Foxes. I've borrowed the wife's Civic sometimes during all this, and it's okay, but just not much fun.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Banned wagon said:


> Woo hoo! passed emissions testing this morning in the Silver wagon. looks like it will be around for another 2years. I have a slight vac leak somewhere. but it still runs good. just a bit lump in the idel
> 
> the numbers this time were pretty good
> IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/bannedwagon/Silver%20Fox/b3c522e8.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


odo not working eh? that's so nice you only have idle and 2500rpm tests, and no nox testing.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea the od is not working but the trip works. The two speed idle test is all I need to do due to where I live.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

went to the dream Machines Show last weekend

Was a good show! 

my car wasn't the only ride with some stretch


----------



## choady (Apr 20, 2008)

gonna perform open heart surgery on ol' girl today. hopefully everything turns out good


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Swapped clusters, again (and swapped speedo into tach cluster to make the one I put in.) Seems good so far.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

changed the vc gasket the in tank fuel pump and cleaned it now it runs great


----------



## flailhyena (May 2, 2011)

Replaced the cheap factory dome light fixture assembly with an indicator light hacked out of a 70's British Leyland wiring loom. XD


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I got the fox running after replacing the head gasket and putting a new (rebuilt) head on the ol' 1.8.

Fresh oil and coolant too. It's sure great to have the fox running well in what felt like FOREVER.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

I dont remember, did i read at some point that mk1 lowering springs will fit?
Ive been out of the garage for too long i forget all the fox goodness.
i Remember rado springs, and i think mk2/3 did, but mk1s?
Because i have some available to me for a decent price.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Got the beast done today and then failed my smog test my idle is to rich i have another try on monday otherwise a 150$ waiver then good to go


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Radiator fan has been coming on but not going off. Replaced thermoswitch; still doing it...


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

That is strange as can be Sorry that did not fix your issue. Hopefully someone has an idea as to what the issue is.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

after-run switch wire grounded out?


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

The fox was running rough after I replaced the cylinder head and gasket. It would stumble and run rough. I pulled the injector to accomplish two objectives: 1-To test the spray pattern of the current injectors, and 2, to check for more vacuum leaks.
It turns out than one of the lower injector seals wasn't there. I suppose it came off while I was installing the new o-rings.

I'm taking this time to soak the injectors to hopefully restore the spray patterns.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Ziddey, I wondered about that. I'll check this weekend. Not much else to fail, right? For now, I just pull the fan plug...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Added 2 quarts of oil today to the silver wagon. It has leaky valve seals.
Yes we are that house on the block.

The 57 is getting closer. Doing wireing tonight


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Crawled underneath it, tightened the oil pan drain plug. Saw the left front bolt holding the subframe up to the unibody is missing, and the subframe is dangling. If that threaded peice is stripped, how do I fix that? Is it a nut that has sheet metal formed around it? Could it be tapped to fix the threads?


----------



## ruegger (May 24, 2011)

Got my Fox today a 1993 Fox gl 4dr sedan. It's fun to drive and bone stock... Noticed yesterday when first driving a clicking noise coming from the right front wheel. Any idea what this could be? And to add I washed my fox today and just messed around with it discovering all of it's little details...


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

If the clicking is while you have the wheel turned, it is likely a CV going bad. If it is constant, maybe a wheel bearing? Maybe a stone stuck in between treads in the tire.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

^ what he said.

And welcome!

Oh, and start looking for a Bentley manual...


----------



## ruegger (May 24, 2011)

Edcon91 II said:


> If the clicking is while you have the wheel turned, it is likely a CV going bad. If it is constant, maybe a wheel bearing? Maybe a stone stuck in between treads in the tire.


Thanks I just put in new rear wheel bearings I guess the front is due as well. The clicking is while driving straight and constant. And it sounds like metal on metal clicking


----------



## ruegger (May 24, 2011)

reddfoxx said:


> ^ what he said.
> 
> And welcome!
> 
> Oh, and start looking for a Bentley manual...


Am I looking for just a regular service manual or the owners manual? Because I have the original owners manual. Thanks! I'm excited to see what this beauty of a car can turn into...


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

ruegger said:


> Thanks I just put in new rear wheel bearings I guess the front is due as well. The clicking is while driving straight and constant. And it sounds like metal on metal clicking


If it happens in every gear, it is either the outer CV gone really bad, the inner CV gone bad, or the final drive having a bad/chipped tooth
If it only happens in one gear, that gear might have a bad/chipped tooth. Look underneath and make sure the inner CV joint bolts are not loose/missing. That could cause a popping sound as well.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Reugger, you're looking for one of these useful things:
http://www.amazon.com/Volkswagen-Fo...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1306345473&sr=1-1


----------



## ruegger (May 24, 2011)

syncrogti said:


> If it happens in every gear, it is either the outer CV gone really bad, the inner CV gone bad, or the final drive having a bad/chipped tooth
> If it only happens in one gear, that gear might have a bad/chipped tooth. Look underneath and make sure the inner CV joint bolts are not loose/missing. That could cause a popping sound as well.


I found out today after jacking up the car and removing the wheel that it's the rim hitting a piece of the whole assembly. The tire is lacking tread and the alignment is slightly cambered in. Going in to get new tires and re-alignment hopefully this will solve previously mentioned clicking.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Like a hawt knife...*

New Shifter bushings on the proper shift linkage. IT is amazing the difference. Why one could almost call it crisp.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*QUESTION that needs an answer...*

Can i put 93 Fox taillights on a 87 Fox??


----------



## 5-7-0 (Apr 15, 2011)

kicked my self in the as$ for buying a mk4 on the cheap hoping to fix it up on a budget.....well im way over budget and cant get back to work on the foxy


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Welding some holes up on Sunday.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> Can i put 93 Fox taillights on a 87 Fox??


yes you can. front end is incompatible though


----------



## 89foxbox (Dec 10, 2002)

Found out I need a new clutch cable. Anybody have one?


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

have you tried??? i need to be positive they fit...


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> have you tried??? i need to be positive they fit...


If you checked the sticky, you would have found a link where it tells you that you can install late model tails on an early model fox. The wiring and/or bulbs needs to be swapped around but it tells you how to do it. And I think you can't bolt one bolt back on but it doesn't affect anything. Just read the thread...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Drove it to TN to with Longitudinal pick up an Audi CGT from Zach. My exhaust fell off on the way down. It was a loud but fun trip. Good to see you, Zach, and hope next time I can spend more time down there.

Oh, and rad fan seems to be working fine now. Minor wiring issues at the thermoswitch connectors.


----------



## woteg (Apr 7, 2009)

swapped in a cluster with a tach
going to pull out the tach side and swap it in place of the clock on the original tho
doesnt light up, replaced the lights in new one with ones in old one that did work and nothing
and speedos about 10mph over


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Whenever I swap clusters I put brand new bulbs in, just to be sure.

10 over is typical, or even a bit low...

Today I helped Longi put the exhaust from my dear departed first Fox on my beloved newest Fox. The circle of life...

And speaking of animated movies, here's a more fox-related one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPSiQaujbTY&feature=related


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

I lowered the wagon more, it legit touches the ground now.

that being said, I drove a terrifying 8 hours to upstate New York this weekend at said ride height, to hangout with some friends & buy some wheels... some ungodly wide wheels :] 
getting tires soon, and will post some pictures upp!

in other news, I went on vwvortex


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

syncrogti said:


> Crawled underneath it, tightened the oil pan drain plug. Saw the left front bolt holding the subframe up to the unibody is missing, and the subframe is dangling. If that threaded peice is stripped, how do I fix that? Is it a nut that has sheet metal formed around it? Could it be tapped to fix the threads?


OK I inspected it further with a friend of mine and the bolt is broken off in the unibody. I will either drill it our with left handed drill bits, or hole saw out the captive nut and weld in a new one....


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

so my buddy Ryan who runs Renegade clothing http://thegade.com is making a Fox shirt. 

here's a rough draft idea he had... MONEY. 










I'll let everyone know when its done & ready to go so anyone who wants to rock one can order one!! 
he says they'll be ready for Waterfest. 

definitely inspired by the wild remarks the car gets on a daily basis, many of them always being "what the f*** is that??" hahaha 

pretty stoked on it!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Hm. I'll take one. Interesting design. And nice website. I particularly like the air & water one, and the "Mark 4 life" one, since that's my name. 

I've had "is that a Jetta?," (of the 2-doors,) "nice Quantum wagon," and the one that surprised me most recently, "is that a Fox?" What? Someone actually has some idea what it is?


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

minitank said:


> so my buddy Ryan who runs Renegade clothing http://thegade.com is making a Fox shirt.
> 
> here's a rough draft idea he had... MONEY.
> 
> ...


 

Hey ask him if he'll make a coupe. i don't have a wagon, but i wanna ROCK that shirt!!!:laugh:


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

minitank said:


> so my buddy Ryan who runs Renegade clothing http://thegade.com is making a Fox shirt.
> 
> here's a rough draft idea he had... MONEY.
> 
> ...


 DDIIIIIIIIIIIIBBBBBSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Tell me when and where and I'll buy as many as my budget will let me. :laugh:


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

reddfoxx said:


> And speaking of animated movies, here's a more fox-related one:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPSiQaujbTY&feature=related


 In the words of Chris Farley, "BBEEEEEEESSSS!!!!!!" :laugh:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Fired up Red for the first time in a couple of weeks. 
Pleased to find the A/C is blowing cold. Just in time for Spring to arrive. 

Stopped at a new candy store on the way back home. 
Got my first Thomas Kemper Root Beer. :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Just pulled the rest of my AC, now that we're getting into 90-degree days  

Mmmm. Root beer...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

voxwagen88 said:


> Got my first Thomas Kemper Root Beer. :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


 Yumm


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Washed and waxed both.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

the local cop in my small town who hates low cars who I always try to avoid, got me last night.
$150 ticket for being too low. 
2nd one in a month.


also, anyone ever order anything from brazilshopping? anyone know how long it takes to get to you?
I need both door handles if anyone has any.
been rolling no door handles for wayy too long now.
HELPPPP


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

oh yea, and this is happening...










its about to get rowdy.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

minitank said:


> the local cop in my small town who hates low cars who I always try to avoid, got me last night. $150 ticket for being too low. 2nd one in a month.


that sucks all my local cops love my car. (but it might be the fact i only drive it a few miles a week or it could be that i never drive after 7 at nite or the fact I am old and boring ) 



minitank said:


> anyone ever order anything from brazilshopping? anyone know how long it takes to get to you?


it can take a month and a half to get to get stuff but i have always got my stuff from them eventually you have handle less this long whats another month or two?


----------



## Delasangre4231 (Mar 28, 2011)

minitank said:


> the local cop in my small town who hates low cars who I always try to avoid, got me last night.
> $150 ticket for being too low.
> 2nd one in a month.
> HELPPPP


How dude? Your joking right because I don't think that's a legitimate ticket. Where is this at anyways?


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

yea, its legit unfortunately. NH law is if suspension is altered, center of the "bumper bar" is 16 inches. mine is 7"

this is my 2nd $150 ticket in a month. 
over the years Ive honestly paid over $1000 to the state of NH because of my ride height.
its seriously unbelievable. 
and if you're caught with air, they pull your plates, AND your vin tags and the car is garbage. its happened to a bunch of my friends out here.


and Banned, I actually need door handles soon! there are some pretty sweet happenings going on over here & I need the wagon as much in "one piece" as I can get it! hahaha


----------



## Delasangre4231 (Mar 28, 2011)

minitank said:


> yea, its legit unfortunately. NH law is if suspension is altered, center of the "bumper bar" is 16 inches. mine is 7"
> 
> this is my 2nd $150 ticket in a month.
> over the years Ive honestly paid over $1000 to the state of NH because of my ride height.
> ...


Holy crap! Im sorry, why don't you just raise it or mod the bumper bar?


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

Delasangre4231 said:


> Holy crap! Im sorry, why don't you just raise it or mod the bumper bar?


well there's one thing everyone should know about me, my car only goes one way, and thats DOWN hahaha.

and Im leaving the body stock, not really trying to modify the front end at all. Im so far below stock that other than raising it more than 8 inches, theres not much you can do.
Im just too stubborn to raise it haha.

IT SUCKS TO ROLL HARD.


----------



## Delasangre4231 (Mar 28, 2011)

Post up a pic, I wanna see how low you've got that thing!


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

there are a few older ones floating around on here.

as of right now you cant fit an iPhone under my engine cradle haha. its my only car and I drive it daily. 
I raised the motor about an inch which helps a bit, but I still slam it all the time.

if the rain lets up tomorrow I'll take a new pic!


----------



## choady (Apr 20, 2008)

minitank said:


> IT SUCKS TO ROLL HARD.


:beer::beer:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

If you need the handles like ASAP I can go take a set off one of my cars tonight and overnite them to ya. We can work out payment or replacements at a late date


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

or order them from autohausaz.com

Total Before Shipping $45.17










or germanautoparts.com

Total before shipping:	$50.72


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

yea I looked at autohaus & a few other places, was hoping to find some part outs & spend less money at first. the yard up the road from me has like 8 foxes, and none of them have door handles haha.

I wouldnt want you taking some handles off of one of your cars man! I will keep you in the loop though for sure. I might need them in 2 weeks, or a month, depending on what happens.

I really appreciate it though man!


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Finally drove the damn car 

Sooo many little things to fix up cosmetically, but it has been a complete resto for a car that should have been crushed and forgotten. It's been a long time coming.

Very happy today.

Realizing everything is trash, and rotted to ****.











Today


----------



## Delasangre4231 (Mar 28, 2011)

Whats with the exhaust man, sounds sweet except the backfiring!


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

It's just a straight pipe off the DP hanging off ghetto style being hung by a mk4 sway bar link just for a test run

It will have a real exhaust before it is deemed road worthy. Thanks man!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Great job, nice wheels, funny plates :thumbup:


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

can i custom plate my plates with the same letters?? WTFOX i like that, i never thought of it!


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

haha yea we were thinking about just putting WTFox on the shirt, but we'll see what happens! supposed to be all done by Waterfest!


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

minitank said:


> haha yea we were thinking about just putting WTFox on the shirt, but we'll see what happens! supposed to be all done by Waterfest!


haha! I'll have to tell my girlfriend, she'll be really excited she started a fox trend  
Tell them it means "Where's The Fox" for the Vanity plate, or use something obviously cheesy so they don't notice


suprised no one has copied this one she came up with 

"VolksWagen Together Forever" hahahaha 

Circa 2007 (super cool suspension bro)









Hope to see you around, I live right near the NH border now.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Drilled out the left front subframe captive nut, went too big and now its a non-threaded hole. I have the fox Bentley but i cannot find the bolt size/thread/length and tightening torque. What page is it on, or what it is?

My plan is to hole saw the sheetmetal in the side and weld in another 10.9 grade nut that is the correct pitch etc.

EDIT: section 9 page 34 shows 47ft-lbs but not a size/thread pitch / length, anyone?


----------



## Delasangre4231 (Mar 28, 2011)

Today I DEQ'ed it and it passed and when I went to DMV to put it in may name and get tags they wont let me because the girls father sold it to me and they need her name on the bill of sale.

Then I went and had the locks that came with my used set of door handles re-keyed to my original key to match the trunk and ignition. YAY I CAN LOCK IT NOW!!! Haha


----------



## ruegger (May 24, 2011)

Got new door handles driver and passenger from brazil shopping and a new latch so now both front doors open! That's exciting. Also did the valve cover gasket, new oil, 44k fuel injector cleaner went into the gas  vacuumed as well and a black ice car freshener.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

ruegger said:


> Got new door handles driver and passenger from brazil shopping and a new latch so now both front doors open! That's exciting.


How long did shipping take for ya?


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

*What I did today*

Installed new CV axles,Alpine head unit, Alpine type R rear speakers,Alpine Type S Front,Alpine MRP 500 mono amp,RF Punch P2 Sub new design for 2011.


----------



## VEEDUBBiNVRSiX (Oct 28, 2007)

Replaced both axles, new water pump, thermostat/ housing and repacked rear wheel bearings. Also filled her up with some Amsoil synthetic tranny fluid, shifting buttery smooth!!! Next, front wheel bearings. Productive day.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Test fitted some wheels because I could...


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

doppelfaust said:


> Test fitted some wheels because I could...


holy thats gorgeous.


----------



## Delasangre4231 (Mar 28, 2011)

ianwilson said:


> holy thats gorgeous.


are you kidding, those are the uglies wheels on the face of the earth!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Matter of opinion.
I think if he shaved the side markers on the back and finished his rub strip delete that car would be perfect.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

The wheels have a real Americain/ mini truck/ early 90's vibe. The fitment and stance are spot on. What are the wheel tire specs?


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

I sent the wagon in to get the 5-speed put in. It will be nice to have it back I missed it for 6 months.

I like those wheels a lot


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Side markers are getting deleted, hatch is getting shaved, trim holes are getting filled...

Wheels are 16x7" ET33, I've got a 20mm spacer in the rear bringing final ET to 13 and a 15mm spacer in the front bringing the final ET to 18. Tires are 195/40/16 Toyo Proxes T1Rs.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Put on my new rims set of ronals 205/50r15s missing two center caps but they look nice without they need more polishing.Also cut my muffler off know running straight 3 inch pipe all the way sounds insane


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Schwing!!!!


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

VWTURBOFOX, your car looks so good!

As for my car, I pulled the rear trans mount, it was missing one of the metal brackets, and had broken the aluminum/rubber piece. Hit the salvage yard yesterday and picked one up complete and in good shape. Also pulled the shift linkage since the bushings are better than mine. Anyone know where to get replacement shifter bushings anymore? Seems like I checked everywhere...


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Washed and vacuum, filled it up


----------



## 561fox (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

syncrogti said:


> VAnyone know where to get replacement shifter bushings anymore? Seems like I checked everywhere...


Last time I checked they were still available thru the dealers, though some will be less than enthusiastic about dealing with parts for a 20+ year old econobox.  You could try www.1stvwparts.com


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

kerensky said:


> Last time I checked they were still available thru the dealers, though some will be less than enthusiastic about dealing with parts for a 20+ year old econobox.  You could try www.1stvwparts.com


You can get them for the five speeds, but alas the four-speed numbers were "superceded" by five speed parts.. that don't fit properly.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

turbinepowered said:


> You can get them for the five speeds, but alas the four-speed numbers were "superceded" by five speed parts.. that don't fit properly.


Aye, which I've always seen merely as excuse to perform a 5-speed swap.


----------



## woteg (Apr 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hit a deer in the middle of town in the middle of the day :/


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

woteg said:


> hit a deer in the middle of town in the middle of the day :/


Bog, that sucks. Looks more like the deer hit you (In Soviet Russia, deer hits you!) Of course, there are still a few OEM fenders available at deep discount from the dealers, but that won't help on the door.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

drove 2 hours home for the first time in 2 years, so excited to have it as a working tinker project rather than a full on resto. !!!


----------



## 93foxgl (Apr 16, 2011)

*What i did to my fox today*

Removed the gas tank to replace the fuel line in he sending unit all the rubber was completely gone


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

yesterday. timing belt. not too bad. only took 1 hour.

today. ordered a shift knob from ebay. http://cgi.ebay.ca/Oldsmobile-Cutlass-4-speed-Shift-Knob-reverse-top-left-/260773897084


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

Got the 5-speed in my wagon!! New everything plus a lightened flywheel. My old clutch cable and throwout bearing must have been toast. It was always a very stiff pedal and kinda creaky but now super easy and smooth. All new shifter bushings tranny and engine mounts. I guess I should be good for a while.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

i got 93 taillights on my 87 INLOVE


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Installed the correct 5 speed trans mount and bracket. Also replaced both rear wheel cylinders since the bleeder screws were broken off. Bled the brakes and now I have pedal pressure! Hope to throw a battery in it and drive it to the VW car show this saturday...


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Cleaned the inside of the car and outside. Then it rained like mad


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Dusted it off after 10 days and 2k km up and down the Oregon Coast.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

syncrogti said:


> I bought it.
> 
> It: cabrio motor, T3, megasquirt, busted subframe bolt, toasted rear trans mount (shifts terribly)
> 
> I plan to tune it and fix the internal wastegate (compressor was rotated and the angle of the wastegate rod is screwy).





JGWarner said:


> Wow, turbo Fox right out of the gate. Welcome.
> 
> Probably need shifter bushings. See the FAQ, they're getting hard to find.


 This is actually my third or fourth fox, but first turbo fox. Not sure what I am going to do with it since its worth more in parts than I paid for it, and I might use the MS on my t3 16v GT. 


















The turbo is a garrett t3 oil cooled only. Alot of hokie stuff going down on this one but I can fix it, get it tuned, and run it. I don't car what it looks like. I might even pull all the turbo stuff and run it NA as a daily. 



syncrogti said:


> Installed the correct 5 speed trans mount and bracket. Also replaced both rear wheel cylinders since the bleeder screws were broken off. Bled the brakes and now I have pedal pressure! Hope to throw a battery in it and drive it to the VW car show this saturday...


 Yes I am quoting myself.:screwy: 

Jumped the battery, added some coolant and oil (bad oil leak and leaky radiator) and drove it. It hits boost in 2nd, and does atleast 75 in 3rd. Holy smokes this car feels fast, but the brakes absolutely suck! Took it back home and noticed the vacuum line was unhooked from the wastegate (oops!), but it had a major boost leak too. lots to do before the car show saturday...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

ripemdry said:


> Got the 5-speed in my wagon!! New everything plus a lightened flywheel. My old clutch cable and throwout bearing must have been toast. It was always a very stiff pedal and kinda creaky but now super easy and smooth. All new shifter bushings tranny and engine mounts. I guess I should be good for a while.


 
Congrats! (this was the 9Q that came with my turbodiesel) Glad it worked out. Shifts good?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

syncrogti said:


>


 INTERCOOL that thing!


----------



## tycabral (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll join in. 

Installed a new starter today to find out that there is a problem with the ignition. Figure I will just install a push button start rather than dealing with a new ignition switch or wiring.


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> Congrats! (this was the 9Q that came with my turbodiesel) Glad it worked out. Shifts good?


 Shifts really good and drives great. I seem to be using more gas mainly because I am revving it up way higher than I used to. This is the tranny it should have come with. It's almost like driving a big go cart waaaay more fun. Now if only I can do the exhaust and put a cam in it......


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> INTERCOOL that thing!


 I agree. It needs real boost elbows first, not hacked together exhaust pipe. And a good tune, and....... 

JG, where do I get a check valve for the brake booster to keep boost from pushing the booster backwards? Is that what the little black elbow is on the booster itself? And whats a better way to plug the unused openings in the intake manifold?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

syncrogti said:


> I agree. It needs real boost elbows first, not hacked together exhaust pipe. And a good tune, and.......
> 
> JG, where do I get a check valve for the brake booster to keep boost from pushing the booster backwards? Is that what the little black elbow is on the booster itself? And whats a better way to plug the unused openings in the intake manifold?


 You can get a check valve from any autoparts stores i have one installed .a better way to plug would be to drill and tap for a threaded plug but i just use vacuum plugs from any auto parts store but before install i put some silcone in the plug and install with a hose clamp works for me never blew one out at 22 psi and fatty turbo. 


Well pulled my engine friday looked at the damage today at number one well piston is broken havent checked the rest yet but new wiseco pistons are on the way i guess stock pistons can only handle so much before they go boom. now i will try to get 25 psi out of CIS-e :laugh:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Drove it to the library. Guy walks up and asks "where'd you get that?" I told him. "When are you going to sell it?" Turns out he's a former '89 Fox owner (had a Golf now.) Said he kept some parts, including the back seat which he made into a couch. Told him about the forum, so maybe he'll show up.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

ripemdry said:


> Shifts really good and drives great. I seem to be using more gas mainly because I am revving it up way higher than I used to. This is the tranny it should have come with. It's almost like driving a big go cart waaaay more fun. Now if only I can do the exhaust and put a cam in it......


 
I'm still upset that I didn't get that trans. I've been continuing to look for one since I missed out on that one. They are hard to come by.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Today I started installing all the parts I've been collecting for the last few months. Basically doing the whole front end. 
New strut inserts, strut mounts, bump stops, and ball joints. I have complete tie rods too, but the ones on the car are in better shape than I thought...looks like I have a set of spares. 
I made both the tools to get the job done, cut up a 22mm socket for the top nut and modified a Suntour bicycle freewheel remover into a decent 2 notch tool. Unfortunately I don't have whatever tool is necessary to remove the cap that holds the strut insert in. 
What do I use? I think I'll bring home a big set of channel locks, that should do it. Is there a right tool for the job?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-metric-offset-box-wrench-set-32042.html 
that one did the trick for me


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

Drove her like a bat out of hell today... I think this was my last life out of 9. Time to grow old and take it easy. :beer:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

what mods have you done? i went "110" according to one of my fox's speedos. gps confirmed actual speed to be 92. :facepalm:


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

the Fox shirts are done! 

they're not a huge seller at the booth at shows since there are more than enough trendy dudes out there who don't even know what a Fox is haha 

so go order one off the website and help my buddy Ryan out!!! 


http://thegade.com/new-vw-t-shirt-designs/


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

ripemdry said:


> Now if only I can do the exhaust and put a cam in it......


 You want my G60 port and polished big valve head, you KNOW IT!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

syncrogti said:


> JG, where do I get a check valve for the brake booster to keep boost from pushing the booster backwards? Is that what the little black elbow is on the booster itself? And whats a better way to plug the unused openings in the intake manifold?


 I would reroute the vac hoses to pre-turbo... 

And I would add hose clamps to rubber nipple covers available at your FLAPS. Even better would be to get a welder buddy (we should all have one) to TIG the ports shut.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

minitank said:


> the Fox shirts are done!
> 
> they're not a huge seller at the booth at shows since there are more than enough trendy dudes out there who don't even know what a Fox is haha
> 
> ...


 

i love the shirt, but dont see a way to order it off his site at this link. am i just too old to understand this hitech computer stuff, or am i missing something?


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

oh really?? 
maybe he doesn't have a store up. 
I'll get a hold of him & see whats up!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Plates on the red one. 
It must be summer.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I want one of those shirts, too. 

As for speedos, out of about 10 I've had one be dead on, one read slightly low, and the rest read pretty high. 120 indicated in my wagon is 95 according to GPS. But hey, even if you were only going 90 that's still pretty fun...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

gotta get the fox up and running asap so went to the jy to get any old digifant head. ended up pulling one from a 93 fox of all cars. 70k miles with a working odo. had a temp registration sticker that just expired. guess it didn't pass smog. 










a bit more sludged up than my old small valve head, but it'll do. how much does a shop usually charge to change out valve stem seals? it looks like i might have two leaky exhaust valve seals. 

here's hoping cis injector lean won't be too bad in this digifant head. hello new mb 190e brass injectors 

didn't realize the picknpull charges for cam+gear, so those are getting returned for store credit. something like $30 for the cam, $12 for the gear. $70 for the head. christ.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

ziddey said:


> gotta get the fox up and running asap so went to the jy to get any old digifant head. ended up pulling one from a 93 fox of all cars. 70k miles with a working odo. had a temp registration sticker that just expired. guess it didn't pass smog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice grab looks good. 



As for myself, I got a real exhaust system welded up. Need to sort a gasket or two, but having fun rolling it around town so far


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

I installed a boost gauge, an old VDO unit with vacuum. With the wastegate hooked up to the compressor housing, I only hit 3psi. With the wastegate disconnected, I hit 7psi ( I would have backed off if it had gone above 10). I need to buy Tunerstudio and get this tuned....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

ziddey said:


> what mods have you done? i went "110" according to one of my fox's speedos. gps confirmed actual speed to be 92. :facepalm:


That'd be the old 'stick a electric drill in the back and take a picture' mod. Or do you really think he's going 110 mph with the engine off?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> I would reroute the vac hoses to pre-turbo...
> 
> And I would add hose clamps to rubber nipple covers available at your FLAPS. Even better would be to get a welder buddy (we should all have one) to TIG the ports shut.


 pre-turbo vacuum hoses won't generate vacuum. Not nearly as much as post-throttle vacuum ports do.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

tycabral said:


> I'll join in.
> 
> Installed a new starter today to find out that there is a problem with the ignition. Figure I will just install a push button start rather than dealing with a new ignition switch or wiring.


 The electrical part of the ignition switch is cheap and dead easy to replace. Your key switch is most likely fine and doesn't even need to be removed to replace the electrical part. 

Takes about fifteen minutes if you have a good metric tool set. Take another twenty minutes total to figure out if your wiring is good with a multimeter. 

Got a Bentley manual?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

kerensky said:


> That'd be the old 'stick a electric drill in the back and take a picture' mod. Or do you really think he's going 110 mph with the engine off?


 haha I figured the tach was busted.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

turbinepowered said:


> pre-turbo vacuum hoses won't generate vacuum. Not nearly as much as post-throttle vacuum ports do.


 Excellent point, I was mistaken. In reality, you're probably generating more vac post-throttle when you're off boost then you ever will pre-turbo at full draw, which is NOT when you need brakes. You probably just need check valves for when you are stepping on it. Try your Friendly Local Auto Parts Store, or a forced induction vendor. 

My confusion stems from the design of the turbodiesel, which does not rely on intake vacuum; there's a separate vac pump for that in the distributor location. It draws vac at all engine speeds/ boost conditions. It does sport a hefty check valve, however.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Got cruise control up and running last night! Had a few setups I've pulled over the years and I finally got motivated to put it all together in the Fox. I must say this is a pretty cool upgrade 

New thread to come with pics too!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> Excellent point, I was mistaken. In reality, you're probably generating more vac post-throttle when you're off boost then you ever will pre-turbo at full draw, which is NOT when you need brakes. You probably just need check valves for when you are stepping on it. Try your Friendly Local Auto Parts Store, or a forced induction vendor.
> 
> My confusion stems from the design of the turbodiesel, which does not rely on intake vacuum; there's a separate vac pump for that in the distributor location. It draws vac at all engine speeds/ boost conditions. It does sport a hefty check valve, however.


 You would generate a small amount of vacuum pre-turbo when you're on-boost because of the velocity of air moving into the engine. A smaller hose pre-turbo would generate more vacuum, because of more velocity, but you are right it isn't going to even be a fraction of the vacuum produced at idle post-throttle. 

This is what vacuum reservoirs are for, too.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

ziddey said:


> what mods have you done? i went "110" according to one of my fox's speedos. gps confirmed actual speed to be 92. :facepalm:


 Exhaust... I was running around with an '05 convertible mustang v6 and he was having trouble losing me with his governor kicking in at 120. I don't have much done to her but I could have been going downhill with the wind at my back. :laugh:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

InfernoFox said:


> Exhaust... I was running around with an '05 convertible mustang v6 and he was having trouble losing me with his governor kicking in at 120. I don't have much done to her but I could have been going downhill with the wind at my back. :laugh:


 Thats pretty darn good hanging with a v6 stang with just an exhaust 
You think thats running bat out of hell sh** thats a normal day for me jumping on the freeway but my speedo gets Buried fast :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

ziddey said:


> haha I figured the tach was busted.


Well, yeah, I considered that, but including that possibility in my response wouldn't have been nearly as funny. And if we can't have a laugh once in awhile, we might as well go home.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

vwturbofox said:


> Thats pretty darn good hanging with a v6 stang with just an exhaust
> You think thats running bat out of hell sh** thats a normal day for me jumping on the freeway but my speedo gets Buried fast :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 Well, bat out of hell with only 80 hp. :laugh: I have no doubts that yours can do that. :beer:


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

kerensky said:


> Well, yeah, I considered that, but including that possibility in my response wouldn't have been nearly as funny. And if we can't have a laugh once in awhile, we might as well go home.


 X2 :laugh: 
I figured I'd share something I had not seen before in my nearly stock Fox. My Tach and Temp gauges are broken but, if you look closely, the gas gauge is working. :laugh:


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Got the new strut inserts in up front, tie rods were great so I definitely have a spare set. Ball joints are toast though and I bought the wrong ones...also found out that the single nut on my passenger ball joint is stripped w/the nut unable to be removed. Need to order the correct ball joints and then take care of that little problem.
On the upside, I got two brown map pockets from a Fox wagon at the JY today. Also found a different fox with a 5 spd tranny and only 63K on the clock. Looks like I'm gonna be spending a little quality time at the pick n pull this week.:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2006)

vwfanatic69 said:


> i love the shirt, but dont see a way to order it off his site at this link. am i just too old to understand this hitech computer stuff, or am i missing something?


I just put them up in the store as I was waiting to see how many I'd have left after the show. I had a few die-hards buy some at the show, but I have plenty left in all sizes so order up fellas! 

http://renegade.storenvy.com/products/125447-what-the-fox-is-that-t-shirt


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i just put them up in the store as i was waiting to see how many i'd have left after the show. I had a few die-hards buy some at the show, but i have plenty left in all sizes so order up fellas!
> 
> http://renegade.storenvy.com/products/125447-what-the-fox-is-that-t-shirt



heck yes ryan


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

I just checked the plugs the PO put in, an NGk plug (a brand I like), and they all looked fine, but were gapped to 0.022" instead of 0.028" as for factory. I put in some new Bosch SUper PLus, gapped to correct gap (for a non-turbo of course) and gained another 3psi. Once I get the fuel sorted out, I should be able to make more power. I heard a little pinging in third under boost so I let off. Laptop and Tunerstudio, here I come!



vwturbofox said:


> You think thats running bat out of hell sh** thats a normal day for me jumping on the freeway but my speedo gets Buried fast :laugh::laugh::laugh:


I wish my fox was as quick as yours bro, and I'm kinda copying you/making fun in my sig, see below.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been elbows deep in the white coupe in my garage for the past week... New axles, new front shocks, cut two coils out of the springs, new brakes, new wheels, rewired the ISV and cold start valves, doing the rear shocks now and replacing a fuel filter. YIPPEE! Last thing on the list is to install the stereo...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

doppelfaust said:


> I've been elbows deep in the white coupe in my garage for the past week... New axles, new front shocks, cut two coils out of the springs, new brakes, new wheels, rewired the ISV and cold start valves, doing the rear shocks now and replacing a fuel filter. YIPPEE! Last thing on the list is to install the stereo...


All so you can sell it! :screwy:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

doppelfaust said:


> I've been elbows deep in the white coupe in my garage for the past week... New axles, new front shocks, cut two coils out of the springs, new brakes, new wheels, rewired the ISV and cold start valves, doing the rear shocks now and replacing a fuel filter. YIPPEE! Last thing on the list is to install the stereo...


When you have a chance, could you give some feedback about how you like/dislike the suspension with two coils cut -- and post a pic? I'll be cutting the coils on my Fox soon. I cut 1.5 coils out of my old Fox and liked the results, but am considering going just a little bit lower this time around.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> All so you can sell it! :screwy:


:banghead:

Yeah... its already sold. I'm just idiot and said, "No, don't worry about paying me for my labor. I'll fix the issues that it has if you buy parts."


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

syncrogti said:


> I just checked the plugs the PO put in, an NGk plug (a brand I like), and they all looked fine, but were gapped to 0.022" instead of 0.028" as for factory. I put in some new Bosch SUper PLus, gapped to correct gap (for a non-turbo of course) and gained another 3psi. Once I get the fuel sorted out, I should be able to make more power. I heard a little pinging in third under boost so I let off. Laptop and Tunerstudio, here I come!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you using stock heat range maybe thats why you heard pinging step down on the heat range that should help also whats you timing set at and what octane rating also maybe time for an intercooler weather a little warm over there?

get a bigger turbo then you can hang i think i should change mine to the fastest fox in america


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> :banghead:
> 
> Yeah... its already sold. I'm just idiot and said, "No, don't worry about paying me for my labor. I'll fix the issues that it has if you buy parts."


I've made this same error!


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

*assorted bits bought*

Yesterday I picked up a complete TT exhaust sans cat. That's dual manifold, downpipe, and catback for $300. Before I headed up to Ridgefield, WA to pick them up, I ran across a decent set of Enkei 80's on CL for $50. I figured at that price the tires would be dead, but they aren't. Got home and went to put them on, but the wheel rubbed against the brake caliper just a bit...:banghead: so a short hunt (that ended less than a mile away) and i found a pair of 3mm spacers and some conical lug bolts. Got them on. Need shorter tires, found some 185/60-13's to buy when the $$$ is there. Also need to lower now...G60 60/40 here we come. 
got the bits from this guy http://myworld.ebay.com/foxpartsconnection/ the interior he is selling looks 100% nicer in person. If I had shown up with $2000 I could have easily spent it all on the goodies he has.
here's the Fox on "poor man's Panasports"


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

sippin.fnordies said:


> got the bits from this guy http://myworld.ebay.com/foxpartsconnection/ the interior he is selling looks 100% nicer in person. If I had shown up with $2000 I could have easily spent it all on the goodies he has.


If he would ship to Canada that would all be gone.



sippin.fnordies said:


> here's the Fox on "poor man's Panasports"


Liking the poor man's Panansports. What size tire is on there?


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

voxwagen88 said:


> Liking the poor man's Panansports. What size tire is on there?


185/70-13 want to buy some 185/60-13s and then I think it'll be perfect. Not a bad set of wheels for $50 (plus another $50 or so in spacers and bolts...) so...not bad for $100


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

You live in Oregon?? Portland maybe??? lets swap meet sometime?






sippin.fnordies said:


> Yesterday I picked up a complete TT exhaust sans cat. That's dual manifold, downpipe, and catback for $300. Before I headed up to Ridgefield, WA to pick them up, I ran across a decent set of Enkei 80's on CL for $50. I figured at that price the tires would be dead, but they aren't. Got home and went to put them on, but the wheel rubbed against the brake caliper just a bit...:banghead: so a short hunt (that ended less than a mile away) and i found a pair of 3mm spacers and some conical lug bolts. Got them on. Need shorter tires, found some 185/60-13's to buy when the $$$ is there. Also need to lower now...G60 60/40 here we come.
> got the bits from this guy http://myworld.ebay.com/foxpartsconnection/ the interior he is selling looks 100% nicer in person. If I had shown up with $2000 I could have easily spent it all on the goodies he has.
> here's the Fox on "poor man's Panasports"
> 
> ...


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> You live in Oregon?? Portland maybe??? lets swap meet sometime?


 i'm down. ive got tuesdays and wednesdays off. I have that full exhaust to install and wouldn't mind a hand getting it in...bring what you got, I loves swapping stuff. Got a couple sets of wheels I wouldn't mind trading for other stuff.:beer:


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

sippin.fnordies said:


> i'm down. ive got tuesdays and wednesdays off. I have that full exhaust to install and wouldn't mind a hand getting it in...bring what you got, I loves swapping stuff. Got a couple sets of wheels I wouldn't mind trading for other stuff.:beer:


How can i reach you??


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Went to the JY today to check out a "new" Fox. Just showed up and it had a instrument cluster w/ a tach. Needless to say it is now mine. I also pulled the rear brakes from a wagon. I had planned on just taking the backing plates and buying new drums, wheel cylinders, and shoes; but ended up pulling the whole deal, spindles and all. Looks like that wagon had a full brake job before it hit the JY:thumbup:. I also snagged the map light setup from the wagon. 
Traded some old wheels I had for a GTi longblock with a recently rebuilt head. Either going to rebuild it, or just put it in...it'll go nicely with the full exhaust. 
I'll be ordering G60 60/40 springs soon too. Looks like my $750 project is coming along nicely:laugh:. Might even take it on the Hood Cruz on the 28th.
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/pts/2529618051.html
Anybody else going?


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Got my TT catback on today. Louder than I thought it would be, but nice. 
I also "discovered" and excellent and free way to re-black my bumpers. I used a rag lightly soaked in motor oil and wiped them down. I let it sit for a few days in the sun, and cleaned them off and voila! black bumpers. 
Now I need to collect the gaskets necessary to get my dual mani/downpipe on...
still need springs and tires too. 
I think I may throw the cam from GTi motor into the Fox too...


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

sippin.fnordies said:


> I also pulled the rear brakes from a wagon.


Why did you do this? are they bigger or better?


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

syncrogti said:


> Why did you do this? are they bigger or better?


Yes the wagon rear drums are bigger and identical to MK2 rear drums


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

j-boogie253 said:


> Yes the wagon rear drums are bigger and identical to MK2 rear drums


& mk3 !


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

j-boogie253 said:


> Yes the wagon rear drums are bigger and identical to MK2 rear drums


ding! Good power, nice modulation. I'm no racer, but appreciate the firmer pedal in the twisties during "spirited driving". :beer: Oh, and the ones on the Fox at the JY had all new everything, pulled everything. 30 minute drum brakes just 4 bolts, lube bearings, and bleed. Yay!


----------



## Jameson250s (Apr 29, 2009)

ran a 14.2 @ 104mph with spin 1-2 and part of 3rd..... DDD


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Jameson250s said:


> ran a 14.2 @ 104mph with spin 1-2 and part of 3rd..... DDD


whats in it opcorn:


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

Sold my Fox and towed to the next state over to it's new owner. I regret it already but I think it will have a great home. This guy has some nice CLEAN older VW's.


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

ripemdry said:


> Sold my Fox and towed to the next state over to it's new owner. I regret it already but I think it will have a great home. This guy has some nice CLEAN older VW's.


It will have a great home:thumbup: 

What I did to my fox today...I took delivery on it! After a 6 year fox hiatus, I am back in another one. Tomorrow the fun begins! Brian Thanks again for such a great transaction and for delivering the car, you are a more than fair dude:beer::beer:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

dacolino said:


> It will have a great home:thumbup: What I did to my fox today...I took delivery on it! After a 6 year fox hiatus, I am back in another one. Tomorrow the fun begins! Brian Thanks again for such a great transaction and for delivering the car, you are a more than fair dude


Woo, welcome back, Dac!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I lowered my car and put new bushings in the front for now. This weedend it will get the rest of the bushings


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

themagellan said:


> whats in it opcorn:


X2


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Since I got the wagon back from the mechanic I've been driving to work for the past week. It's hot here w/o the AC, but I really don't care. I'm going to have to so something about the clutch here soon though.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Removed the large spline adapter from a MK2, cut the back spacer half of it off, and installed it on my 4 dr fox. Then I installed the deep dish passat wheel, wow what a difference!


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

I removed some ghetto intake manifold plugs (silicone hose off of a vacuum nipple, with a lugbolt stuck in the end :thumbdown and plugged it the right way. Also noticed that my injectors had F7PU-A4A on them. Ford Motorsport 36lb/hr :thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Replaced a hose clamp that split. I noticed a leak, and couldn't figure out where- loose clamp? Loose sensor fitting? Nope, broken clamp. Not rusty or anything. Never seen that.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Bought some H&R lowering springs for a Mk2 Jetta. Cut off one coil front and rear. Now my Fox sits a bit lower...maybe 1.3-1.5 inches or so. Perfect for handling and daily driver status. Looks pretty decent with the 185/60-13s I picked up. Also, I finally got my new ball joints in. Now it's ready for alignment and the suspension is done. Next job, upgrade front brakes to vented 9.4" then it's time for the motor!
:thumbup:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today....*

I couldn't find a down pipe for the dual port manifold on my Fox. So I made my own down pipe.







You can see pictures of it at 
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/39330...pes-installation-1990-volkswagen-fox-sedan-2d.


----------



## Jameson250s (Apr 29, 2009)

syncrogti said:


> X2


a 1.8... with forged rods and pistons. port n polished head and manifolds. tt268 cam with hd springs.
custom intake manifold 
DSM TD05 turbo @ 14psi
huge fmic
Megasquirt.

thats it....




also, i may add that sunday, i imploded my 3rd trans with this motor.
so i may take it out of the fox and put it in something else.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

just got her on the road - with just 78k mile on this all original '88 Fox Wagon w/ immaculate interior - it needed some basic maintenance. Here is what I just got done to it:

rear struts (front was done within the last 3 months)
front rotors (rear was done within the last 3 months)
valve cover gasket
timing belt and tension 
alternator belt 
wiper blades
distributor cap, rotor and spark plugs
new gas tank and fuel filter (still need sending unit)
full tune up and oil change
new locks and 3 keys to match ignition
new (stock) door lock knobs
hatch struts

*BIG thanks to Tony and the guys at GT Precision in Massapequa, NY!!*

Still to do:
fuel tank sending unit (still looking for one!)
side view mirrors (still looking for these)
fix minor drivers side side swipe damage - including new side bumpers
repair rusting under windshield and install new windshield 
windshield washer pump
stereo system
I have the original hubs - but I live in Brooklyn and want to keep them (hence why they are not pictured) - so I am looking into some decent wheels for summer tires


----------



## i_s2_puta (Dec 2, 2009)

i put the rims i had on my civic before..


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Drove it for the first time in a few weeks.

*note* If you run a strange size tire, make sure you have a spare or two.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

So my fox did not have a timing belt cover on it when I bought it. Here in Utah the salty roads and slush etc = need timing cover. I started removing the bolts which hold the crank pulley onto the bottom timing gear. WTF, they are hex head bolts, not socket head (allen head) bolts!?! My open end wrenches won't loosen them and my sockets won't fit. I go to a pawn shop to buy some cheap sockets I can grind down to clear the gap between the pulley bolt head and the center crank bolt. Got them out, did not have the right ones in my bucket of bolts so I went down to Lowe's. Total of $2.50. 

I go to loosen the alternator bottom bolt (long ass MFer) and its the wrong one too, and too short so its not even threading into the other side of the bracket. What an a$$hat. Fortunately I had an extra one of those. Now my bottom timing cover is on, and it looks much cleaner. I need to get the little clip that attaches onto the vlave cover for the top timing cover to clip to.

Also installed some nice vacuum caps on the intake manifold outlets to plug the unused ports.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Glued the odometer gears back together. Now counting kilometres for the first time since 1996! Also washed and detailed.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> Glued the odometer gears back together. Now counting kilometres for the first time since 1996!


Getting the car ready as a back up for the Rallye?


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Got the ignition lock cylinder replaced along with the ignition switch so now my car starts with a key again


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Went to the salvage yard and bought the early headlight surround and a headlight for $5. I also got a the battery holddown plate (unbelievably hard to find here), got it painted and installed. Getting ready for the OLD SCHOOL BBQ here in the SLC.


----------



## marcelozaupa (Sep 8, 2008)

striped down my recently purchased, purple fox, now called by my wife, "peanut",:what: and will be going to the body shop on monday, now on, will be silver, and i just ordered from brazil, smoked tail ligths, turn signals, fog ligths,mirrors, wide side trim, grill, and they should arrive at the same time the car comes out the body shop....pics soon..:laugh:


----------



## marcelozaupa (Sep 8, 2008)

i_s2_puta said:


> i put the rims i had on my civic before..
> wanna sell your fox. ??? im in florida too....


----------



## Foxof (Dec 9, 2010)

put in a new cluster with rpm with 3x my mileage..... no idea of the origin.. (yellow high beam?)










And then had a blowout doing 130 kmh










Oh yeah and those wheels


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll bet a dollar that those tires aren't rated to 130KPH since they look like snow tires.


----------



## Foxof (Dec 9, 2010)

syncrogti said:


> I'll bet a dollar that those tires aren't rated to 130KPH since they look like snow tires.


they are rated up to 130mph.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

lol 130kph is barely 80mph.

nice tach though. all the ones i have have the red/orange faded to yellow.

was there anything wrong with your old speedo? you can swap that in and keep your odometer. or you can just push the gears out of the way and set it to whatever you want.

nice rims. reminds me of the old volvo turbo ones.


----------



## marcelozaupa (Sep 8, 2008)

started working in the dash swap, from a mk4...lots of work, but looks likes im in good shape...all the ligths on the dash will work, the speedometer will work, only the tach, i still have to figure that out...no big deal.:screwy: here is some pics.


----------



## marcelozaupa (Sep 8, 2008)

also i got yesterday some 17 rims..well, i ll need some smaller tires, or i cant barelly make around the lot..:banghead:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Picked up a great condition techtonics tuning exhaust system including a pristine duel outlet exhaust manifold! ($80!!! Thanks Jared)

Gonna order new gaskets, stud/nuts etc - gonna clean, strip and paint/coat everything and get it installed in the next few weeks

Any tips from experience would be greatly appreciated (I'm reading Adam's page)


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Started shopping for air ride.:laugh:


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

Replaced my leaking valve cover gasket, popped the cherry on my CIS-E fuel distributor and set it all back to spec, checked the timing, adjusted the idle and now it runs better than ever. I fixed my reverse lights and installed the missing throttle pedal bushing. The car gets better every day


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

doppelfaust said:


> Started shopping for air ride.:laugh:


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Installed new gas tank and in-tank pump, then reinstallled it all and the battery. Then raised the rear coilovers a bunch for when I put it back on the ground. Also installed a new exhaust hanger that I noticed had been split. 

Then fired it up for the first time in a long time


----------



## volkswagenr (Oct 17, 2006)

replaced broken driver side door handle with modified porsche 924 door handle. will do pass side this week


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Today I finally got my alignment done. I also went to the dealership and got some bulbs for my instrument cluster. I also ran into my car's twin. Mine is the one on the left.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

Installed my front suspension last night, about to go do the rear shortly.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

sippin.fnordies said:


> Today I finally got my alignment done. I also went to the dealership and got some bulbs for my instrument cluster. I also ran into my car's twin. Mine is the one on the left.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That is a very cool picture. Do you happen to know what your paint code is.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Installed brand new hatch struts and a used drivers side mirror that was handed down to me. Works better than original until I get my new one. It's the little things. 

Also - spent some time looking through the original owners documentation and figured out that the speedometer/odometer was completely replaced at 22k (receipt and all) - current odo is reading 48k - so the engine has only 70k, not 78k like I assumed the last couple months. Only 8k - but again it's the little things. Getting to the bottom of the history of the car has been fun. 

After driving a good amount the last month - w/o a fully functional fuel sending unit - I'm getting around 30 miles a gallon average. Added my 2nd dose of techron today to clear out the last bit - it wasn't totally necessary. Running incredibly smooth - no hunting and starts up with the turn of the key everytime.


----------



## marcelozaupa (Sep 8, 2008)

nothing, went to my shop today, to do a number of things on my fox., started cleaning the shop,...it was soo messy, it toke all day back on the fox next saturday..:laugh:


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

Replaced my rear wheel bearings and rear wheel cylinders. Caught the wheel cylinders in time to no ruin the brakes...Now to flush the dirty brake fluid out of the entire system


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*New 4 speed shifter bushings*

Today I installed new shifter bushings for my 4 speed Fox(1990). My old bushings were totally gone. How I managed to get in to gear at all I don't know, pure luck I guess. It shifts like new again!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

vw90fox said:


> Today I installed new shifter bushings for my 4 speed Fox(1990). My old bushings were totally gone. How I managed to get in to gear at all I don't know, pure luck I guess. It shifts like new again!


Is this a process you can learn from a Bentley or something that takes a ton of experience? I have to do this in the next couple of weeks to my '88 Wagon. Having a hard time getting it into reverse sometimes.

Does $85 sound right for the kit?


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

redone17 said:


> Does $85 sound right for the kit?


YES.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*....*



vw90fox said:


> Today I installed new shifter bushings for my 4 speed Fox(1990). My old bushings were totally gone. How I managed to get in to gear at all I don't know, pure luck I guess. It shifts like new again!


I was under the impression that 1990's and up Vw Foxes, were all 5 speeds...


----------



## Foxof (Dec 9, 2010)

mine's a 91 and is a 4 speed.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

VWFOX407 said:


> I was under the impression that 1990's and up Vw Foxes, were all 5 speeds...


No, tho the 5 speeds are far more common than pre-1990. I think in '89 and before you had to buy the GL Sport package or a Wolfsburg package to get the 5 speed. It might have been an option on GL trim cars, I'm not sure about that. Post 1990, I think pretty much all GL trim cars got the 5 speed.

On Topic (who, moi?): Last weekend I *finally* installed a new radio - Pioneer P3100UB. I've had this thing sitting around for over a year. Also cleaned out the car and swapped a functional mirror from the 4-door so I can see again.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Finished installation of Dasher exhaust manifold, TT downpipe, high-flow cat, and cat-back exhaust today. Also installed a new 02 sensor. Over the past 3 months, I've also replaced the plugs and coolant temp sensor, and had a shop reset the timing. At this point it cranks right up, idles well and is drivable, but still not running right. So there will be more to come. ...


----------



## Speck251 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Facebook Vw Lovers JOIN *http://www.facebook.com/pages/Vw-photography/150566708367481


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Compression Test*

Red Test Results 
1 180 
2 185 
3 190 
4 190 

3A 2L with Audi Head.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*4 speed ....*

There is a lady in my neighborhood that has a 93 2Dr GL Fox with a 4 speed. And my 90 Fox is a 4 speed as well. As for the guy asking about $85.00 for the bushings. Payed $72.34 at the local VW Dealership (No Shipping charges). This was the 5 bushings, 2 rubber bushing covers, and the rubber boot cover that goes on the linkage shaft. I had to wait 3 days, but it saved me a few dollars.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Picked up some gray cloth GTX Recaros for the Red one. 
Trying to sort out how to fit the US Passive/Door belts to the bases.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Looked at it and wondered if I will work on it before the spring hits.  Its not running right 

Is there anyway to tell from the VIN if it had a 5spd standard? I suspect the PO put one in but I'm not sure...


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*VIN information...*



syncrogti said:


> Looked at it and wondered if I will work on it before the spring hits.  Its not running right
> 
> Is there anyway to tell from the VIN if it had a 5spd standard? I suspect the PO put one in but I'm not sure...


 You can try this web site for VIN information. 

http://www.dubnetworks.net/vw-vin-decoder.htm 

:wave:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Fiddled with the r/s taillight and somehow made it work again; not sure what I did. Looked underneath and found that, yep, the shifter bushings are shot.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

I havent been on here in forever, but I sold the wagon  

pretty bummed out about it. if you see any photos of a lowered, rattle canned black wagon with CT plates on it, that's my girl :/ 

also, I kept it quiet for a while, but Eurotuner did a feature on the wagon and minitank before I sold it, comes out next issue on oct 25th!! 

so if any of you guys get eurotuner, or know where to find it, go check it out! we did a pretty wild shoot for the feature! haha 

new car isnt a fox :/ but I still pop in here every now and then to see whats going on!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Well, keep checking in  

JP helped me out with one of the shift bushings, so I have all gears back. Will get a set soon.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

explained it's existance to my wife who finally noticed the 2 cars sitting in the driveway. she kinda expected the wagon, but the parts car was a suprise that she was less than enthusiastic about. her only comment about the wagon. "It's Ugly":facepalm:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

My ex gradually came to appreciate Foxes, especially the turbo, but never did like to drive them...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

My wife helped to pick out and to pay for the Blue Fox Wagon. 
She seems to enjoy driving the car more as it has evolved. 
More Power. [2L] Firmer Ride. [Sway and stress bars] And Comfy Seats. [Recaros]


----------



## Foxof (Dec 9, 2010)

Talking about seats; 
Leather and bigger bolsters in my Fox = win.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Foxof said:


> Talking about seats;
> Leather and bigger bolsters in my Fox = win.


 Those looks nice! What did they come out of and how was the install?


----------



## Foxof (Dec 9, 2010)

novws said:


> Those looks nice! What did they come out of and how was the install?


Thoses originaly came from a mk3 gti vr6, and then were fitted to a mk2 jetta coupe. Fitting the mk3 set into a mk2 is the same as fitting a mk2 set into a Fox...

So they were already a little bent to fit the mk2 rails.. all i did is bend them a little more (from 18 3/4" to 18", glider to glider)

Hope that helps! The upgrade was worth the 25 minutes of banging, measuring and swearing.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

minitank said:


> I havent been on here in forever, but I sold the wagon
> 
> pretty bummed out about it. if you see any photos of a lowered, rattle canned black wagon with CT plates on it, that's my girl :/
> 
> ...


Sorry, wasn't trying to call you out in the post I made earlier. I was just incredibly excited that one of us made a big spot in Eurotuner magazine. Sorry to hear that you got rid of her. I am still going to make a side mount exhaust setup just like yours. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

prepped my new exhaust for installation in 2 weeks.

painted:









baked what could fit on grill, rest has to cure on the car I guess....


















this is the paint I used:









also - repainted my Thule rack feet and center caps of Konig 15" wheel set. Photos of those in action soon...

BIG thanks to DubbinChris for his exhaust tutorial - was a nice inspiration and guide


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

sat in the wagon and made vroom vroom noises


----------



## Foxof (Dec 9, 2010)

Did the rears while i was at it... much more fitting since they are NOT the same system... but no trimming.
You end up sitting about 1.5" higher.. but god does it make the interior more classy..




























Now i wish they were cleaner.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

WOW the rears look FANTASTIC!!! what kind of work are we talking? definitely writeup worthy

awesome job


----------



## Foxof (Dec 9, 2010)

ziddey said:


> WOW the rears look FANTASTIC!!! what kind of work are we talking? definitely writeup worthy
> 
> awesome job


Thanks!
I didn't take pictures during the install, but i'll take some since i have to remove the seats again to make everything *perfectly* fit.

I don't have much time to make a write up, but by the end of the week i should have time to take pictures and do a DIY.
But here's a few tip and tricks

1- Removing the Fox seats

This is pretty easy and should be straightfoward(no tools needed).
To remove the bottom seat, you need to pull towards the front of the car and then pull up, the seat should come right off!
Now to remove the back seat. the seat is held down by 4 brackets; 2 "T" brackets at the bottom and 2 tabs at the top. To remove it you need to pull the back seat straight up, tilt the top towards the front of the car.. jiggle a little bit and it should come off. (You may need to look in the trunk to visualize how to pull.)

2- Cleaning up

You might want to clean the dust and debris with a shop-vac while you're there. This is also a great time to look for rust on the floorpan and the shock towers (mine ended up being mint, as expected! )

3- Fitting mk3 seats in.. (tools needed)

Now comes the fun part. (sarcasm)
Make the bottom seats fit first, it's the easier part.
Since the seats are set up to be 2/3 and 1/3, the smallest part (1/3) goes to the driver side.
Once both bottom seats are in (they should fit tight) take a break :beer: and think about what you want to do.
You can either leave them as is (they wont budge) or figure out a way to hold them tight. Stock mk3 brackets wont fit since the seats are longer (you might want to cut them off while you're at it)
Now fitting the back seats.
Fox seats are held on by brackets, mk3 seats are folding, so the top is held by the lock mecanism (disregard this) And bottom are folding brackets(disregard this too).
To make them fit, there are many options, but the easiest/headache-free method is by drilling metal screws thru the metal suport/seat (4 corners are the best option.)


That's it for now, i'll do the DIY by friday, along with the front seats! :wave:


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

InfernoFox said:


> Sorry, wasn't trying to call you out in the post I made earlier. I was just incredibly excited that one of us made a big spot in Eurotuner magazine. Sorry to hear that you got rid of her. I am still going to make a side mount exhaust setup just like yours. :laugh: :beer:


thats awesome man! excited to see what you come up with!

and I didnt see a comment you made about it! 
the publishing agent for eurotuner called me the other day, sounds like us Fox guys absolutely dominated this issue!!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Took the wagon for a spirited drive on the back roads. Had fun.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just got back from a 300 mile trip! Smooth ride the whole way. Getting 30+ mpg easy.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

My wife saw a slammed fox cruzing thru Bristol, CT last week. Cant imagine it isnt the same one...


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

I scored some MK2 sport seats on CL the other day, front and rear. The next day I went to the JY to see if the Fox there had a grey interior to match and found a much nicer pair of height adjustable seats in a scirocco that matched(ish) my interior. :thumbup:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the set of Mk2 GTi sport seats are available for sale in portland, or. check the regional classifieds for PNW parts.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Height adjustable seats are really the way to go for us tall guys, it opens the cabin up alot.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

syncrogti said:


> Height adjustable seats are really the way to go for us tall guys, it opens the cabin up alot.


The brackets underneath are burlier too, though that makes BFH mods to fit Fox rails a bit harder. I think these seats sit about 3-4 inches lower in the car and they aren't even at their lowest setting. Most importantly, they are about a million times more comfortable than my POS stock seats.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

sippin.fnordies said:


> I scored some MK2 sport seats on CL the other day, front and rear. The next day I went to the JY to see if the Fox there had a grey interior to match and found a much nicer pair of height adjustable seats in a scirocco that matched(ish) my interior. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


Nicely done. Those are EXACTLY the type of seat I have been looking for. I had a Recaro driver's side seat from a MK2 Jetta in my first Fox, and honestly, it was just too big and awkward for the car. I really want to find a set of Scirocco seats because they are plenty well bolstered for a street-driven car and the upholstery is a match.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

*not so much too the Fox as for the Fox...*

I got my covered and lighted area all set up so I have somewhere to work on the Fox during the rainy months here. My garage is to small to do any actual work in, and it doesn't get to cold here for long, just really rainy. Now that I have a place to work, I can get the motor and tranny out and get the gti 8v and 9Q tranny in. If anyone has a spare 5spd linkage and shifter around, I would be much obliged... 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Scored a TT 268 cam and adjustable cam gear for $125 today. Holy crap! the full exhaust and bigger throttle body finally paid off. Accidentally managed to hit the rev limiter on an off ramp, it pulls soo much harder. Power used to sort of drop off by 5000 rpm or so. I got my new FK 60/40 'raddo springs on too. They have a more progressive and higher rate, but got rid of the bouncy ride, handling much improved, comfort too. :thumbup: I cant wait to get the 9Q in. If its got this much pep with the stock 4spd... :laugh:

here is a shot of the old H&R springs (on left) vs. the new FK springs


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
H&R's were 40mm drop for a mk2 jetta, but I cut one coil out
FK's are 60/40mm Corrado G60
Shocks are KYB GR2/Excel G all around Audi 4000 inserts on the front, mk2 rear w/ the Fox lower spring perch and mk2 upper


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Finally swapped heater resistor, so now I have 4 fan speeds... Thanks all who offered advice on this a few months ago.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today....*

Upgrade for my 90' 2 door Fox. I picked up some pop-out side windows at the junk yard from a 2door 88' Fox. It wasn't as hard as I expected to remove the rear stationary side windows and install the pop-out rear side window. Nice cool breeze now flowing thru the car! :laugh:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Corrado springs....*

This question may have been asked before, but do all 4 Corrado springs bolt in on a Fox? Or are there mod's involed? 




sippin.fnordies said:


> Scored a TT 268 cam and adjustable cam gear for $125 today. Holy crap! the full exhaust and bigger throttle body finally paid off. Accidentally managed to hit the rev limiter on an off ramp, it pulls soo much harder. Power used to sort of drop off by 5000 rpm or so. I got my new FK 60/40 'raddo springs on too. They have a more progressive and higher rate, but got rid of the bouncy ride, handling much improved, comfort too. :thumbup: I cant wait to get the 9Q in. If its got this much pep with the stock 4spd... :laugh:
> 
> here is a shot of the old H&R springs (on left) vs. the new FK springs
> 
> ...


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

vw90fox said:


> This question may have been asked before, but do all 4 Corrado springs bolt in on a Fox? Or are there mod's involed?


You have to use mk2 or corrado rear shocks -- or at least the lower perches of those rear shocks.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

sippin.fnordies said:


> Scored a TT 268 cam and adjustable cam gear for $125 today. Holy crap! the full exhaust and bigger throttle body finally paid off. Accidentally managed to hit the rev limiter on an off ramp, it pulls soo much harder. Power used to sort of drop off by 5000 rpm or so.


I was wondering -- do you have a full throttle switch and what throttle body are you running? I was thinking a full throttle switch would pretty much be a necessity to run a 268, but that would be great if it's not.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

novws said:


> I was wondering -- do you have a full throttle switch and what throttle body are you running? I was thinking a full throttle switch would pretty much be a necessity to run a 268, but that would be great if it's not.


 i'm not running a WOT, but the throttle body I have is from an Audi 80 and I have the switch, I just havn't gotten around to the wiring bits. You do have to drill out place for an idle adjustment screw on the Audi 80 TB though, as the Audi didnt have one, and I had to relocate my vacuum line (I only have one, for the vacuum advance) to a T off of the brake booster. I would imagine the WOT switch would be a boon, but everything seems fine without it. The CIS is adjusted somewhat rich, which I'm sure doesn't hurt...



novws said:


> You have to use mk2 or corrado rear shocks -- or at least the lower perches of those rear shocks.


I found that the rear was WAY to high with the mk2 lower perches. I just drilled out the welds on my old Fox rears and they fit fine, but about an inch lower on the shock body (there is a set of 3 bulges for the mk2 lower perch on my KYB GR2/Excel G shocks, but about an inch below that the shock body gets a lot larger and the Fox lowers sit nice and tight right on top.)
I stacked the mk2 upper perch on top and then the huge washer that the Fox uses on top of that and bolted it all in.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

well i drew my fox and also my freinds 510


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

cfvwtuner said:


> My wife saw a slammed fox cruzing thru Bristol, CT last week. Cant imagine it isnt the same one...


haha its my old wagon. rattle canned black. looks terrible.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

by the way, the Eurotuner issue with the wagon and minitank feature is out today! dedicated to all of you Fox buddies!!

pick up a copy!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Corrado springs...*



novws said:


> You have to use mk2 or corrado rear shocks -- or at least the lower perches of those rear shocks.


Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Junkyarded new taillights, Tune up, 4 matching tires, had the best damned mechanic, at the best damned shop, in the best damned mile high city, weld up a damned sweet, side-exit exhaust.


----------



## 5-7-0 (Apr 15, 2011)

minitank said:


> by the way, the Eurotuner issue with the wagon and minitank feature is out today! dedicated to all of you Fox buddies!!
> 
> pick up a copy!


just got it in the mail was a good write up:thumbup: do you have a pic of the tank in the car? was hoping they would show that always wanted to see what it looked like


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks man!

here's an old photo of the tank in the wagon.










barrel just had to be removed and it was game on!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

FINALLY got the clutch replaced today. Why did I wait 5 years to do this???? The pedal was nearly impossible to operate. I asked the shop to keep the parts, and I know why the clutch chattered so badly too.

I'm looking forward to an easier to drive wagon this winter. In the meantime I have to relearn clutch modulation. Looking forward to it.


----------



## 5-7-0 (Apr 15, 2011)

minitank said:


> thanks man!
> 
> here's an old photo of the tank in the wagon.
> 
> ...


:laugh: thats so dope! thanks for the pic:thumbup:


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

john.....that minitank fox is one of my favorites. what suspension were you running? between you and ric, i have trouble sitting here without my man parts getting worked up over your lowered foxes. cant wait to plow into mine.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

just picked up 2 sets of rims (i feel like such a whore) for the fox. 1st is a set of 13x5.5 manhole covers and also grabbed a set of 14" snowflakes with the full flat centercaps. I now have 8 snowflakes, and 7 caps, so I figure i'll grab the 4 best to make a nice set. Also picked up eurotuner last night and slept with john's fox under my pillow

now getting ready for our coming blizzard


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

got my TT Cat-Back Exhaust and manifold (freshly painted shown above) installed on my wagon and it drives and sounds AMAZING! Installed with brand new hangers and clamps throughout - the old manifold and cat were shot - there's no more clanking and just a deep thick sounding grumble 

all new shifter bushings made an incredible difference - plus i can get into reverse easily now!

flushed removed and replaced all new coolant hoses, radiator, sensors, clamps, flanges, thermostat and housing, etc - now it's running G12!

fixed my windshield washer system - good timing since it's the first day of snow today


----------



## FOXER (Nov 1, 2007)

sippin.fnordies said:


> I scored some MK2 sport seats on CL the other day, front and rear. The next day I went to the JY to see if the Fox there had a grey interior to match and found a much nicer pair of height adjustable seats in a scirocco that matched(ish) my interior. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


And how did you get them to fit into the tracks? I wish I could find nice seats like those locally. Sadly, the older VWs are not longer in our scrap yards.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

FOXER said:


> And how did you get them to fit into the tracks? I wish I could find nice seats like those locally. Sadly, the older VWs are not longer in our scrap yards.


basically like this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1046469
If you don't feel like reading that, it basically says to use Big Hammer to make the seat fit.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Installed my Thule roof rack:




















I have a pair of snowboard carriers - already looks as if they will be used a lot this year! :snowcool:

Looking into a couple of big mouth bike carriers. I am picking up a used fairing this weekend.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

jones9435 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGZKCXZNXKE


What are the key words? I click on it and safety mode prevents me from watching it. I disable safety mode and it won't start. THX


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Today I saw the infameous minitank FOX in Bristol, CT. Kid sprayed it flat black and then nuttin else.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

jones9435 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGZKCXZNXKE


SPAM


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Took inventory of my spare parts.

Can just about build another Fox from the spares.


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

I put yellow lens in the lighthouse miles


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Winter Boots On*


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Put a spring on the throttle; the cable (bicycle brake cable) makes it very sensitive, and hard to hold in one place for long. Hoping this helps.

Moved the seat a notch. (A bigger deal than it should be because the Quantum seats don't move very well.)


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

cfvwtuner said:


> Today I saw the infameous minitank FOX in Bristol, CT. Kid sprayed it flat black and then nuttin else.


haha yea man, it's a pretty sad looking car now 
still pretty bummed I sold it.

on another note, here's a couple photos of the new project 




























I know it's not a fox, but it's German, and it touches the ground hahaha


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

voxwagen88 said:


>


I think of this when I see your car in winter mode Regan...


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Bought some tidy little -10AN fittings to redo the drain off of my T3, gunna put them on tomorrow and fill up with oil. Hopefully no more leak.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

not what i did to my Fox but...



Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

voxwagen88 said:


>


Are those 2nd gen headlights? If so, they look gorgeous on that car...


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

InfernoFox said:


> Are those 2nd gen headlights? If so, they look gorgeous on that car...


They're Brazilian spec H4s... just another rare goodie most of us will never own.


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

put air suspension.





































I just need to put smaller tires for lower ride.

Sorry my English. I use the google translator.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Damn! Nice wagon pelado. Looks sexy w the drop and those wheels. I really like the clear parking lights. I just put in dark ones on mine. Can't decide. I have both. Those headlights are nice. Are those H4 too?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Dam you Brazilians with you nice cars :heart:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Installed the bike rack as well as dark tail and parking lights.

My two whips:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow thats a sweet looking Fox Wagon. I have a 2DR Fox coupe with the same rims. I like those rims. :laugh: 2X:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

installed the new tires on scirroco rims and found out why the windows seemed to be fogging up. I had a nice lake formed in the passenger side footwell under the dash. gotta figure out where that is coming from. so i soaked it up as well as i could and let the car air out as well as possible before it got dark


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

I did this to my fox:
















Tried to undo what the PO's "best friend" did. It leaked at every joint.

I don't like how low the drain goes into the pan, maybe I need to come off of the front of the pan...

Also a pic of the corrado wheel and tach:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Over the course of Friday and Sunday during this unseasonably warm Thanksgiving weekend:

Installed four 4" Kenwood KFC-1062S - 3-way 120 watt speakers with a Sony CDX-GT550UI head unit - all for under $150. Highly suggest this combo for a Wagon. I have to say - without any amp it sounds GREAT.

While I had the back seat interior trim off I Peel and Sealed the inside of the quarter panels (cheap Lowes alternative to Dynamat). I plan on doing this throughout - but just that little section made a huge difference already. 

I replaced the good 'ole analog clock with a tachometer cluster! This included inserting a black plastic delete for the digital clock that was broken. I also replaced the stock dash lights with Cool White LEDs from SuperBrightLEDs.com and fabricated a clear plastic diffuse panel instead of the hideous stock green. 

High Heat ceramic coated all the nuts and threads on all the clamps and cat nuts/bolts along the recently installed TT manifold/exhaust (ceramic coated before installed)

Rustoleum rattle-canned the gas tank

Vacuumed interior. Cleaned dash and console. 

Temporary fix for the rusting under the windshield - including sanding, rust stop paint, silicone patched holes (to last through winter until I start body work next year)

Replaced a burnt out drivers side parking light bulb. 

Since the sockets are slightly smaller than what fit in the dark parking lights from BrazilShopping.com - I shimmed them with some thick tape to make up the difference. 

All in all - a productive weekend!

:beer:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

vwfanatic69 said:


> installed the new tires on scirroco rims and found out why the windows seemed to be fogging up. I had a nice lake formed in the passenger side footwell under the dash. gotta figure out where that is coming from. so i soaked it up as well as i could and let the car air out as well as possible before it got dark


Heater core.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

DubbinChris said:


> Heater core.


2nd'd

-or-
fresh air inlet seal
windshield seal
sunroof seal
door seal


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

syncrogti said:


> 2nd'd
> 
> -or-
> fresh air inlet seal
> ...


also the wire loom grommet around the main ecu near the passenger side kick panel leaks commonly too


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

syncrogti said:


> 2nd'd
> 
> -or-
> fresh air inlet seal
> ...



Likely not if the windows are fogging up.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I loaded the wagon with junk to put in storage over the long Thanksgiving weekend. I averaged 27 MPG with a moderate load and a bike on the roof. I forgot how well the wagon drives on the highway.

I found a set of non-progressive lowering springs for the front suspension. I'm hoping to have them on in about a month.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Washed it


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Brake swap finally commenced. The complete rear braking system is out... Trailing arm should be out by this weekend so I can press my poly bushings in.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

had a rear wheel bearing start howling on my way home last night. picked up a set of all 4 rears (inners and outers) had the job done in under 45min. sometimes i like that i have driven and wrenched on the same crap box for the last 15 years.:screwy:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Took out this waste of space. 










What's the point of that anyway? Just to release some heat from the exhaust? I couldn't for the life of me find anything about it in the Bentley. 

I noticed my 2dr already had it removed and my wagon didn't even have the salmon colored hose anymore due to the TT manifold. So I pulled it.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

redone17 said:


> What's the point of that anyway?


It should be a preheater to your airbox, aimed at warming the engine up sooner and improving emissions sooner (since a hot cat/o2 is good)


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

syncrogti said:


> It should be a preheater to your airbox, aimed at warming the engine up sooner and improving emissions sooner (since a hot cat/o2 is good)


how does a hose mounted to the body warm the airbox? I get that the salmon hose coming off of the exhaust manifold would warm it, but this part pictured hardly seems functional at all. 

That salmon hose is just connected to a shield of sorts that covers the manifold? That was all removed when the TT manifold/exhaust was installed. Was that a bad move? Now the airbox has those two hose connections wide open - should they get plugged?

Winters are relatively mild in NYC and anywhere I would be traveling.

EDIT: I realize this should be it's own thread and not in the "What did you do..." thread at this point.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

The one that goes to the exhaust manifold is the preheater. You should be fine in NY, but out here in CA, removing that will fail smog. :banghead::banghead:

Your picture is of the "cold air" intake.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

ok. that make a lot more sense. thanks for schooling me 

:beer:


----------



## Ric - VW Parati BR (May 16, 2010)

redone17 said:


> Damn! Nice wagon pelado. Looks sexy w the drop and those wheels. I really like the clear parking lights. I just put in dark ones on mine. Can't decide. I have both. Those headlights are nice. Are those H4 too?


Stock ones were H5 back in those days, but now we can find H4s headlights for this model here in Brazil. That's all I know. 



Banned wagon said:


> Dam you Brazilians with you nice cars :heart:


Your silver Wagon is very popular in brazilian foruns, people just love it! 
Very nice ride. :thumbup:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Today I washed the Fox, and it looks great  Tomorrow I drive to the Albright Knox art gallery in Buffalo NY from Toronto Ontario. Really looking forward to the nice highway burn, and then some good art!!

The Fox is full of fuel, and ready to go :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Dropped my exhaust to prepare to drop the trailing arm out. Finally tracked down a set of flare nut wrenches. More tonight hopefully...


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

replaced a muffler hanger...


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Trailing arm is out, also used a torch and burnt out the old trailing arm bushings. Doing a dry run on rear disc brake components tomorrow to size my repalcement hard line. This swap is actually much easier than it sounds. I will do a little write up when I finish... hopefully.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*took a photo...*

ignition lock cylinder and key...no chip, no programming :thumbup:.









.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Tarantulas!

My plans for these: Winter tires will be going on whenever it decides to actually be winter. In March they will be getting painted matte white (or gun metal) - and the Nexens back on as summers for the 2dr. 

cp










Daylight:










Not sure which cap I like most:


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...moved my Fox out of the driveway...*

Today has been spent mostly reviewing all of the latest posts going back a couple years....I must say that the stories and pix are TRULY inspirational....I currently own 3 Fox Wagons; 2 run, one is a donor....I had to move one of my Foxes out of the driveway to let the Buick out....after being inside on a rainy December day, I feel guilty about NOT having done anything to either of my wagons...though yesterday I took the '87 for a jaunt out to St. Catherines from Toronto (about 285 km round trip) and it drove like a charm! I agreeance with several posts from other fellow Fox owners, about 130km/h (80mph) seems to be the HAPPY range and the car would drive forever at that speed...!!
Since that is my CHERRY posting, please excuse the wordiness and length...I've been driving VWs all my life,they are the only car that I have ever owned....had Sciroccos up to '98; and Foxes after that until now...
In the past summer, I spent agreat deal of time fixing and patching holes on the underside of an '88 Wagon, my latest acquisition....very lengthy project, several progress pix taken....I will finish with the hope of being able to create a DIY body restore segment that might be of some use to any Foxers that have the unfortunate geographical location that BATHES YOUR BABY IN CORROSIVE SLUSH for 5 months of the year.....anyway....
I would hope that my post will be worthy of the FANTASTICALLY TALENTED PEOPLE and INCREDIBLY CREATIVE MINDS that have led to all the stories that I have read on this forum. You have inspired me......thank you all.:thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Welcome, and congrats on preserving those wagons!


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

KRAMMIT, Congrats and welcome. These cars are so fun its addictive.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

*Brrrr*

5:30 here in colo. and its 5 degrees out. Man,my fox is gonna be an icebox goin to work at one in the morning!
Plus my window just fell in the door last thurs. so I have a trashbag window now!

HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY JOY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

ugh. i've done that too many times in my foxes. pretty dangerous times. you just made me realize my passenger window regulator is pretty much busted. oh well. guess it'll get fixed next spring/summer


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Welcome Krammit.

And thanks for having more wagons than me.
That bit of knowledge will come in handy during the family/Fox interventions.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Polyurethane trailing arm bushings are in, camber shims are fabbed and mounted, Fox master cylinder is out, Fox booster is out, modded MK3 booster is in. Found half of my poly rear shock mounts.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I think I'm going to plan a trip to Tacoma just to see your car.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

voxwagen88 said:


> I think I'm going to plan a trip to Tacoma just to see your car.


I've got a great personality! My car is cooler though...


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Today I sold the second new owner of my fox a gas tank which it needed when I sold it to the first person lol.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I dont know how much Minitank sold the car for, but this poped up on craigslist

89 vw fox wagon famous car - $4000 (Bristol)
Hi I have the famous 1989 fox wagon only one of these like this it's got a 1.8 with about 175k I beleive 4 SPd standard the interior is immaculate in a mint condition it is painted black but looks good has custom exhaust ok so here's the best part or worst depending on what kind of car person you are it is about half of a dime off the ground see pic below this car is on the ground not lowered its slammed and has many custom parts to get it where it sits it drives great and runs perfect it has a head unit in it but need a antenna it needs new tires as well which I was working on getting the rims are Chevy vega wheels absolutly mint have the chrome rings to go on the lip as well this car was just on the cover of eurotuner and got a exclusive my loss your gain I need a more height friendly vehicle as I'm a landscaper and can't do the lowered car thing in the winter as well I'm askin 4000 obo throw me a offer accepting trades for anything reasonable no junk thanks call or text 860-9six5-6two99


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

KRAMMIT said:


> Today has been spent mostly reviewing all of the latest posts going back a couple years....I must say that the stories and pix are TRULY inspirational....I currently own 3 Fox Wagons; 2 run, one is a donor....I had to move one of my Foxes out of the driveway to let the Buick out....after being inside on a rainy December day, I feel guilty about NOT having done anything to either of my wagons...though yesterday I took the '87 for a jaunt out to St. Catherines from Toronto (about 285 km round trip) and it drove like a charm! I agreeance with several posts from other fellow Fox owners, about 130km/h (80mph) seems to be the HAPPY range and the car would drive forever at that speed...!!
> Since that is my CHERRY posting, please excuse the wordiness and length...I've been driving VWs all my life,they are the only car that I have ever owned....had Sciroccos up to '98; and Foxes after that until now...
> In the past summer, I spent agreat deal of time fixing and patching holes on the underside of an '88 Wagon, my latest acquisition....very lengthy project, several progress pix taken....I will finish with the hope of being able to create a DIY body restore segment that might be of some use to any Foxers that have the unfortunate geographical location that BATHES YOUR BABY IN CORROSIVE SLUSH for 5 months of the year.....anyway....
> I would hope that my post will be worthy of the FANTASTICALLY TALENTED PEOPLE and INCREDIBLY CREATIVE MINDS that have led to all the stories that I have read on this forum. You have inspired me......thank you all.:thumbup:


Hey, nice to see a fellow Foxer from Toronto! Welcome! :snowcool:


----------



## MacLac (Nov 30, 2011)

got some tails from the j-yard. 70 bucks they wanted. I had 60 in my pocket thinking it was enough. Walked away with them


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

rear battery mount =) no more stupid battery tray that gets in the way!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Taught the lady to drive stick in her coupe! She's cruising w/o busting the transmission :thumbup:

She hasn't attempted a manual since stealing her older brother's 92 Jetta when she was 15


----------



## willderoy (Dec 11, 2011)

*New Owner of 87 and 88 fox*

Hey, 

Im new to the fox and to this forum. I have been working on my 87 fox for the past 4 weeks doing various repair work and will be picking up an 88 donor car to help suppliment parts. I love my Fox and it runs great! Only 96K. I will post picks when I get them. I look forward to reading about your projects. Thanks. 

will


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Welcome! They're fun and addictive. What have you done to it so far?

I charged the battery on one of mine, and cut some cardboard to cover the radiator on the coldest days.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I might be adding something to the disc brake swap thread based off of the responses I get here...

I am still progressing though, rebuilding four calipers and POR-15ing the calipers and carriers.

I will be posting a set of 16v Scirocco calipers and carriers soon for anyone interested in ugrading to 10.1" in the front.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

cfvwtuner said:


> I dont know how much Minitank sold the car for, but this poped up on craigslist
> 
> 89 vw fox wagon famous car - $4000 (Bristol)
> Hi I have the famous 1989 fox wagon only one of these like this it's got a 1.8 with about 175k I beleive 4 SPd standard the interior is immaculate in a mint condition it is painted black but looks good has custom exhaust ok so here's the best part or worst depending on what kind of car person you are it is about half of a dime off the ground see pic below this car is on the ground not lowered its slammed and has many custom parts to get it where it sits it drives great and runs perfect it has a head unit in it but need a antenna it needs new tires as well which I was working on getting the rims are Chevy vega wheels absolutly mint have the chrome rings to go on the lip as well this car was just on the cover of eurotuner and got a exclusive my loss your gain I need a more height friendly vehicle as I'm a landscaper and can't do the lowered car thing in the winter as well I'm askin 4000 obo throw me a offer accepting trades for anything reasonable no junk thanks call or text 860-9six5-6two99


Is that the D-bag who was in eurotuner? He was at Dustoff this year parked next to me, an some kid came over an asked him why the engine was longitudinal an he was like I don't know... its a fox thing... I was like way to not know anything about your car...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

he dropped it to $3000, right quick.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/2741162082.html


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Brightgolf said:


> Is that the D-bag who was in eurotuner? He was at Dustoff this year parked next to me, an some kid came over an asked him why the engine was longitudinal an he was like I don't know... its a fox thing... I was like way to not know anything about your car...


John isn't a d-bag and I think he lasted longer in a Fox than you did.

Do you know why VAG decided to place the motor longitudinally in the Fox?


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

*cruise control...sort of.*

So I have to drive my Fox on it's longest voyage since I've owned it...a whopping 6 hours! 

Unfortunately my Fox, like most, doesn't have cruise control. I read the write up on real cruise control but didnt want to get into such an involve project so I made my own crappy version of "cruise control"
I own a bike shop and work as a bicycle mechanic, so I have access to all sorts of old bike parts. 
I took an old stem shifter and made it bolt to the back of my center console, between the shifter and the parking brake, ran the cable and housing through the firewall, added a stop for the housing, and attached the cable to my throttle linkage. The result is a secondary throttle control that i can set and remove my foot from the pedal on the highway.  As a bonus, I can also use it to set the idle when the engine is cold (my car doesn't idle well cold) so I can go back inside while my car warms up.:thumbup: :screwy: 
here are a few pictures...I know it's a little ridiculous so don't make fun.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

gratuitous (slightly) arty pic of my Fox:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

WOw, that's quite the set-up you got there. I'm also a bicycle mechanic, so I can relate to your use of spare bike parts!
But not having an 'auto kill' for it if you ever have to mash on the brakes is precarious imo.

I remember driving my mom's Peugeot 504 like 20 years ago, and it had an aftermarket cruise control, really really basic stuff. I was kind of sleepy one night, took an off ramp, applied the 
brakes....but the car just kept going! Took a couple seconds to realize I had to manually shut off the 'cruise control', but I covered alot of ground in those 2-3 seconds, and almost missed the turn at the end of the ramp 

Good luck on your long drive, Foxes are quite nice on the highway! 



sippin.fnordies said:


> So I have to drive my Fox on it's longest voyage since I've owned it...a whopping 6 hours!
> 
> Unfortunately my Fox, like most, doesn't have cruise control. I read the write up on real cruise control but didnt want to get into such an involve project so I made my own crappy version of "cruise control"
> I own a bike shop and work as a bicycle mechanic, so I have access to all sorts of old bike parts.
> ...


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

The last picture should be here also: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...oto-Gallery-Pics-Only-Please/page9&p=74875655


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Installed h4 hid conversion tonight. Now I can see.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

New proportioning valve is in and installed new bearings into my rear rotors.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I drove the wagon to work all week. Cold starts are a little grumpy because I removed the Auxillary Air valve, but it doesn't affect running when warm.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

I miss my wagon, and all of you awesome dudes 
I still check in here every now and then.

dude who bought my wagon has it on craigslist for sale. painful. should have just scrapped it.

http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/2741162082.html


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

I replied to his ad but havent heard back from him


update....he dropped it to $2000


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Soda blasted my calipers and started rebuilding them. I should be done with the complete upgrade within the next week or so...

Might try to replicate shifter bushings in polyurethane after I finish my brakes.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

vwfanatic69 said:


> I replied to his ad but havent heard back from him
> 
> 
> update....he dropped it to $2000



yea I saw that. that dude and his girlfriend are running their mouths, "previous owner this" and "previous owner is an a**hole that" to people around CT they don't realize are good friends of mine haha. 

I lost the title and apparently he feels he's the only person to ever have to apply for a title. 
END OF THE WORLD.
dude needs to relax.

I drove that car for a year touching the ground, everything underneath is gone. frame rails, engine cradle, control arm mounts, fuel lines under the firewall are ground through. he says its "not lowered it's slammed" and "can't drive it this low". I wonder if he's even taken a wheel off of it, it would reveal a coilover... with an adjustable perch, which was left all the way down. which means YOU CAN RAISE IT. hahaha oh my goodness FACEPALM.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

hmmm...ok so maybe i'll just lower mine and not deal with all of the bottom being scraped off


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Finally Plated...!*

I finally put the plates on my '88 Fox Wagon...I've been working on it all summer, got it to pass safety, went through hell to get it to pass emissions, (itz one of those early '88 Canadian models that doesn't have a cat, an O2 sensor, nor an EGR valve; could fit an elephants' trunk in the filler!), but FINALLY got plates for it and decided to put them on tonight!
Went for a little spin around the neighbourhood; good thing there isn't ANY snow on the ground, only have all seasons equipped; the car drives and shifts beautifully! There does seem to be evidence of an exhaust manifold leak (tickety-tickety-tick upon acceleration, NOT lifters) you can only idle for so long in the driveway....
I will have some time over the holidays to organize my restoration pix for all to see in a future post....
I got it plated...its been a long time coming.....WOO HOO...!:laugh:
Merry FOXmas to all...!!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Time off of work means what? More work on the Fox of course...


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

redone17 said:


> Damn! Nice wagon pelado. Looks sexy w the drop and those wheels. I really like the clear parking lights. I just put in dark ones on mine. Can't decide. I have both. Those headlights are nice. Are those H4 too?


Hello, yes, headlight is h4.

thanks


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Adjusted my idle a bit. It was a tad high and acceleration was sluggish, there was a flat spot and I only got 22.5 mpg this tank. Running much better now. Since I put in the Tach it's been nice to keep track of the performance more closely. 

:thumbup:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Just finished a lot of suspension work: Bilstein struts/shocks, Wietec springs, new USBs, new front wheel bearings. Lot of hiccups along the way, but it seems to have finished up nicely. 

Still to do: new passenger's front axle, replace brake front lines that look like they're about to fail, bleed brakes.

Any tips for bleeding brakes/installing brake lines on a Fox? It's been about 10 years since I've bled brakes on any car I've owned and I've never installed brake lines before. All I remember about bleeding brakes is that it's a time-consuming, messy process, but otherwise easy.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Are you talking about the actual brake lines or the rubber brake hoses?

A power bleeder makes things extremely easy. You can make one yourself or buy the Motive unit for ~$50.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

ziddey said:


> Are you talking about the actual brake lines or the rubber brake hoses?
> 
> A power bleeder makes things extremely easy. You can make one yourself or buy the Motive unit for ~$50.


It's just the rubber brake hoses. I've been thinking of getting a power bleeder or some speed bleeders to help make the process less tedious. ...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I now work for a American car company, guess witch one?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

tesla
congrats!!


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

ziddey said:


> tesla
> congrats!!


Are you really working for Tesla? Wow. They ARE the future.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yep tesla, I start next week.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: that's awesome. electric fox??


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Today I changed the oil/ filter, and went from 20w50 to 10w40, since some arctic air will blow in tonight :snowcool:

Also noticed that the metal fan guard was slowly wearing though the top rad hose, so I wrapped it up with some loose rubber sheet I had lying around. 
It's always good to poke around under the hood, amazing what you find! 

Now as the salt trucks rumble up and down the streets, Foxy rests at home. 

I plan to avoid soaking the Fox in salty slushy muck as much as possible this winter :thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh yea the electric fox is going to happen for sure


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

You’re in a row boat, which is in a large tank filled with water. You have an anchor on board, which you throw overboard (the chain is long enough so the anchor rests completely on the bottom of the tank). Does the water level in the tank rise or fall?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Tessellated Fox.
Way Cool.
 EV Fox
Somehow, I suspect yours will be more ambitious.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

ziddey said:


> You’re in a row boat, which is in a large tank filled with water. You have an anchor on board, which you throw overboard (the chain is long enough so the anchor rests completely on the bottom of the tank). Does the water level in the tank rise or fall?


The boat will weigh less without the anchor/chain in it so it will displace less water, thus lowering the water level and raising the boat. However, the anchor and chain will displace water, raising the water level up. The diffence in water elevation would be related to the difference in volume displaced by the boat without the chain plus the displaced volume of the chain, compared to the the boat with the chain in it.

The answer is: I don't know. I suspect that the water level is the same both ways.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Is the boat moving and what type of hull does it have? If the boat is not moving the displacement of water shouldn't change much weather the anchor is in the boat or in the water.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Started the Fox up to go get a friend from the bus station, and hear the one sound I didn't want to. I haven't gotten a chance to hunt it down yet, but there is an unmistakable knocking coming from the bottom end...:thumbdown: . I guess I'll be swapping in a 2 liter block, big valve head, and 9Q a little sooner than expected.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Did the fog light install in the bumper. Thanks for the great info on the forum


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

ziddey said:


> You’re in a row boat, which is in a large tank filled with water. You have an anchor on board, which you throw overboard (the chain is long enough so the anchor rests completely on the bottom of the tank). Does the water level in the tank rise or fall?


I'd say the answer depends on the density of the material used for the anchor + chain, since their effect on the water level when they are in the boat depends on their weight, but their effect on the water level when the anchor is resting on the bottom of the tank depends on their volume.

In other words, a light anchor that's big and fat would render a higher water level when it's resting on the bottom of the tank, while a heavy, small anchor would render a higher water level when still inside the boat.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

just ordered a couple parts that should definately take my '88 wagon in a completely different direction from any i've seen. playing with a rim idea that i havent seen on a fox yet and am really excited to get into it


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Did the rear brakes on my 4 door comuter fox. New cylinders,shoes,drums and hardware.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Trying to size new hard lines but finding quite the opposite of what I've read in the FAQs. Looks like my lines need to be shorter as opposed to longer.

Also trying to find some solution for supporting the hard line to rubber hose connection so the hard lines don't move or fatigue. The donor car's bracket doesn't work with the Fox rear beam...


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Replaced cracked front brake hoses. Bled the brakes at all four corners. Added some Ate Super Blue fluid.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Got my new chinese pull handles in the mail today and installed them. Now I can get into my drivers door again :thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

It was my birthday so I didn't do anything.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

ziddey said:


> You’re in a row boat, which is in a large tank filled with water. You have an anchor on board, which you throw overboard (the chain is long enough so the anchor rests completely on the bottom of the tank). Does the water level in the tank rise or fall?


I would think it would stay the same but the chain seems like it would be a factor in this...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

doppelfaust said:


> It was my birthday so I didn't do anything.


Happy Birthday!

I just picked up a tach cluster for the 2dr.

I changed a small vacuum hose (one from head to intake boot) w temporary generic hose. 

Anyone know the part # for this so I can order a new one?


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

j-boogie253 said:


> Got my new chinese pull handles in the mail today and installed them. Now I can get into my drivers door again :thumbup:


Did you have to do any mods. I've been thinking of doing the same, did you buy them off of eBay? 
Thank you for any information.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

1993vw fox said:


> Did you have to do any mods. I've been thinking of doing the same, did you buy them off of eBay?
> Thank you for any information.


No mods required at all. Though everyone's car is different. The handles do have an adjustable lever so that makes things nice

Bought 'em off Ebay....$20 shipped to my door


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

j-boogie253 said:


> No mods required at all. Though everyone's car is different. The handles do have an adjustable lever so that makes things nice
> 
> Bought 'em off Ebay....$20 shipped to my door


Thanks for the info I'm going to buy mine this week. Again thank you.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

The handles don't work for the rear doors unmodifide.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned wagon said:


> The handles don't work for the rear doors unmodifide.


Thank you. Congratulations on the new job.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Drove it back from Wisconsin. It did well for a week in cold weather. Showed it to a family of Foxes...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Installed a tach cluster into the 2dr (thanks vwnut84). The speedo/odo was shot in the original cluster so I replaced it with a new one that I bought via D2D through Platinum VW (Danny is really helpful even to Fox owners!) but while installing it I realized it's a Canadian speedometer! At least it was only $10 and it shows the MPH in the center - just sucks having the odo in KM - better than nothing I guess. 










Replaced 3 cluster bulbs with LEDs. Didn't have time to change the diffuser on this one - maybe another day. 











I have an extra Canadian speedometer brand new. Would like if I could trade it for a US one. Probably a long shot...but worth a try (I will post in classifieds as well)


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Today I officially parked my Fox I plan to replace the motor w/ something awesomer and install the 9Q. While I'm at it, I will be minimizing wiring, relocating the battery under the rear seat, removing the rear seat, and generally turning my Fox into an awesome street car. I may put together coilovers while Im at it. Once that project get underway I will start a build thread so I can keep everyone updated on progress. Should be fun. 
I also bought a new daily last night. A 1979 Dasher 4-door hatch! It needs some love, but is in good condition overall. Interior great, 69K on the odo (which doesn't work...but looks to be well under 100K still). It needs shocks, struts, strut mounts, etc. but for $500 I can't complain. I am planning on keeping it as close to dead stock as possible. I just want good, dependable, and cheap:thumbup: 
I also have a thing for survivor cars...I love a good patina:laugh:
here it is: 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

sippin.fnordies said:


> I also have a thing for survivor cars...I love a good patina:laugh:
> here it is:
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE IT! That body style is on my to-buy list :laugh: Especially if it was a west coast car. If you ever get bored of it and want to trade for Fox parts let me know - I'll even drive out to collect it, haha.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

sweet find, man!

it's like a bizarro older cousin of my Wagon!
(I guess that's because it IS)

:laugh:


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

redone17 said:


> sweet find, man!
> 
> it's like a bizarro older cousin of my Wagon!
> (I guess that's because it IS)
> ...


The daddy of all watercooled front wheel drive VW's and the first watercooled VW in north america! I think the Fox may be something more like an estranged bastard child who moved to Brazil so he could be "himself":screwy::laugh:

I do love the B chassis cars!


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

i removed the doubled tape stuff under the black piece i took off. i used a hot knife and came right off



Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

sippin.fnordies said:


> The daddy of all watercooled front wheel drive VW's and the first watercooled VW in north america! I think the Fox may be something more like an estranged bastard child who moved to Brazil so he could be "himself":screwy::laugh:
> 
> I do love the B chassis cars!



:laugh: I literally laughed out loud :laugh: True statement.

i seriously love all pre-1993 VWs. Something happened that just isn't attractive to me after that.

Edit: though if you want to hand me ANY year VW, in practically any model, I won't say no :bs:


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Before '93 watercooled VW's were designed by Italians and engineered by Germans. That's why they are so cool. The Fox was built by Brazilians from a German engineered parts bin and designed by an Italian. If you added a classic American interior, Japanese electronics, and British suspension, I dare say you would have the perfect car. In researching B1's I found out that the B1 chassis had a Japanese variant build by Nissan for the Japanese market...*pushes glasses back up


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

sippin.fnordies said:


> It needs shocks, struts, strut mounts, etc.


IIRC, these take the same front struts as Foxes. I have some NOS Sachs Super Touring struts you can have for cost of shipping if you want 'em.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

love the dasher. there is a wagon sitting on a farm nearby. looks to be a parts car at best. might ask about it one day


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

I left mine languishing in the driveway and drove the crap-box Jetta to work. Shame.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Today I broke my parking brake cable :facepalm:

not surprised: it was on by a few strands. I have a new one ready to go :thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Tried to figure out how to get
One of these out the door at work to install in my wagon


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Given your proclivity for good projects, it ought to be good. I used your write-up for the 3 gauge panel to install some new gauges.

I drove the wagon to work a basketball game last night. Then a cop complemented the wagon for its rarity. Cool night overall.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

minitank said:


> I miss my wagon, and all of you awesome dudes
> I still check in here every now and then.
> 
> dude who bought my wagon has it on craigslist for sale. painful. should have just scrapped it.
> ...


I followed your progress (and continue to follow your work over at SW) and it really is a shame that this guy painted it flat black and is now trying to sell it.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

For those with wagons...

Apparently the rubber brake line for the rear is NLA. What are people doing to replace this hose? It's the one part holding me back from putting my rear back together... It just feels wrong to replace EVERYTHING brake related but leave an old hose in place.

HELP! Thanks!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

doppelfaust said:


> For those with wagons...
> 
> Apparently the rubber brake line for the rear is NLA. What are people doing to replace this hose? It's the one part holding me back from putting my rear back together... It just feels wrong to replace EVERYTHING brake related but leave an old hose in place.
> 
> HELP! Thanks!



I found a company called Techna fit. I just ordered mine they were 100.00 stainless steel brakeline.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

1993vw fox said:


> I found a company called Techna fit. I just ordered mine they were 100.00 stainless steel brakeline.


Technafit only sells a set for the sedan/coupe as far as I know.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

More press. http://hella4.com/cgi/wp/?p=307&preview=true

I need to get back to working on it again


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

What's left to do??? I thought I heard you were moving on to a more "shocking" Fox...

Also, dude at Hella4 needs to get his (root):beer: straight.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wishful thinking: 










Attached the snowboard carriers.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

*New Fog Light Switch*

Just picked up a NOS Fog light switch today Part#307941535305 $28.00 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Had an alignment done and -- finally -- got a state inspection for the Fox.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

everyone is bragging about the packages they have been getting. well I got one today too :laugh: and it had some really cool parts that I cant wait to install. gonna keep it a secret till it's done and there are other parts needed to complete this particular mod, but i'm 1 step closer


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

vwfanatic69 said:


> everyone is bragging about the packages they have been getting. well I got one today too :laugh: and it had some really cool parts that I cant wait to install. gonna keep it a secret till it's done and there are other parts needed to complete this particular mod, but i'm 1 step closer


:thumbup:beer:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

aw, I never intended to brag 

that's not my steeze at all - a lot of you are WAY more savvy and hands on than I am at this point, so getting these parts, for me, is exciting to see some sort of progress. 

-----

What I did today:

Over the weekend I changed the thermostat in the 2dr hoping that would alleviate the lack of heat blowing - but alas, it must be the heater core or a clogged valve. So, this morning I dropped it off at Platinum VW for the recall. I got some funny looks (some of interest, some of bewilderment) and it took the lady a while to even find the Fox in the computer - but Danny in parts has been really helpful and told me to bring it in! I'll report back when I get an outcome.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

oh hey i didnt mean it in a bad way. it's just fun to be able to see myself with a little progress for a change. I hate being the only one stalled and getting nowhere. anytime someone gets new toys, i see it as an opportunity to learn of new sources and techniques. I'm not used to having such an issue with hunting down parts, but then I never had a 3 or 4 year only car before


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I figured as much - I just don't want to seem like a pretentious d*ck :screwy:

yeah, learning from all the seasoned Fox folks and digging through old threads and trying to track down parts has been really fun. it was frustrating when I first got the Wagon and I just wanted it in perfect running condition - but realized real quick that it's better to take your time and find the right parts and with some effort usually cheaper!

I am glad I can help with what little knowledge and discoveries I have found. It's rewarding.

----

another thing I did to my Wagon last night:

replaced the bulb in the heater controls! it's the little things :laugh:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

doppelfaust said:


> Technafit only sells a set for the sedan/coupe as far as I know.


They will custom make lines just send them a picture or give them a call.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Got four custom lines made today while I waited. Took about 15 minutes and ran about the same as any brakes lines from a parts store.

And the swap... continues.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Drop plates acquired. I'm on the home stretch.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

doppelfaust said:


> Drop plates acquired. I'm on the home stretch.


from where?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

vwfanatic69 said:


> from where?


My friend.

They're Black Forest Industries drop plates that he sold me for dirt cheap.


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Covered myself in gasoline as I attempt the 2nd round of fixing fuel leaks. First the hoses.. all the hoses. Now the craptastic fuel accumulator.


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

FoxSt said:


> Covered myself in gasoline as I attempt the 2nd round of fixing fuel leaks. First the hoses.. all the hoses. Now the craptastic fuel accumulator.


I went through a very similar process on my Scirocco.

The 16v accumulator, from the dealer, new, is like 400 bucks or something. They say they only have like 4 or 5 left in the country. :banghead::banghead::banghead: I just used an 8v one. 

Good luck though. I'd try to give you advice but... there's not much to give, just keep at it.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What did I do to my Fox today?....Past couple of days.*

I dropped my gas tank and cleaned it out, Replaced the sending unit and fuel pump in the tank. Then I dropped the external fuel pump to replace it as well as the fuel filterand the hoses. Even with gloves I still reek of gasoline. Well at least I'm doing it all at once rather than one at a time.

Any one know where I can buy a new fuel tank expansion hose that goes from the filler tube to the tank?


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Installed my 034motorsports motor mounts and transmission mount & BFI front mount


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

1993vw fox said:


> Installed my 034motorsports motor mounts and transmission mount & BFI front mount



How do you like the mounts? I'm planning on going with 034 mounts all around very soon.


----------



## vwmann1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Speedy's days are over. She was just too rusty to use as a racecar any more. Check the classifieds for the best parts that were left over. I am hoping they can go to good homes and live on. That car will always have a special place in my heart, it started a whole business for me.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

novws said:


> How do you like the mounts? I'm planning on going with 034 mounts all around very soon.


The mounts are stiff thats for sure, but they really are nice I drove around 50 miles after the install and I like them.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Great success!

Drop plates are installed, hard lines are fabbed and in. Rear trailing arm is back in position. I have to install the rubber line that goes from the trailing arm to the body, adjust my rear coils and the rear end should be back on the ground. Front swap will be easy peezy, unbolt carrier and caliper, replace rotor, bolt on new carrier and caliper.

Master cylinder is attached to my new booster, just need to tweak the lines so they match up to the master cylinder.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Post some pictures!:thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Replaced the fuel line from the filter to the hard line. Had heard they were NLA, but dealer had them... for $46...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

reddfoxx said:


> Replaced the fuel line from the filter to the hard line. Had heard they were NLA, but dealer had them... for $46...


you have the part number off hand?

:beer:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I have the bag somewhere. Give me a couple days; life is busy at the moment...

Edit: actually, the receipt is right here. 307-201-218-3

They said there are more in the system. Even at that price I'm going to get another 1 or 2 just in case.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

reddfoxx said:


> I have the bag somewhere. Give me a couple days; life is busy at the moment...
> 
> Edit: actually, the receipt is right here. 307-201-218-3
> 
> They said there are more in the system. Even at that price I'm going to get another 1 or 2 just in case.


Not to rain on your parade, but a local shop "WOFSCO" (Williams Oil Filter Service Co.) _made_ me that same exact line brand new for about $15 when I replaced my pump, filters and lines :thumbup:

That's better than $46

They can make just about any line and they made some custom brake hoses for Dop as well

That place is awesome


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

make stock steelies look different...




Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

So, the rear disc swap has taken me approximately a complete week with the hours I've put in spread out over the past month or two...

The front 10.1" upgrade took me 2 hours... total. I honestly wouldn't recommend the rear disc swap and will never do one again... With the custom work it's going to take to get the e-brake functional, the custom hoses, tracking down hardware, etc. it's honestly not worth it. I bet a rebuilt rear drum, especially the wagon's 200mm drum, would perform just as well as the rear discs. Another interesting tidbit is I can't run a wheel smaller than a 15" with the drop plates and discs.:what:

My choice if I redid it, upgraded booster, bigger MC, 10.1" fronts and rebuilt rears with new shoes.

Good news is, rear is completely done besides the e-brake. Trailing arm is back in and its sitting on the ground.

Final checklist:
· adjust the booster at the pedal
· fiddle with the hardlines to connect to the new MC
· adjust rear wheel bearings
· bleed the system
· figure out e-brake :facepalm:
· enjoy


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Didn't know I was having a parade  Wish I'd known it was so easy to make sooner; by the time I thought of getting it made, or making it myself, I already had the part. But, yeah, instead of buying a couple at high prices maybe I'll make a couple now to have on hand...


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

ChevyAndVW said:


> make stock steelies look different...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unique. :thumbup:


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

doppelfaust said:


> .... I honestly wouldn't recommend the rear disc swap and will never do one again... With the custom work it's going to take to get the e-brake functional, the custom hoses, tracking down hardware, etc. it's honestly not worth it. I bet a rebuilt rear drum, especially the wagon's 200mm drum, would perform just as well as the rear discs....


Not to mention being quite a bit lighter. Both static weight and rotational weight.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

FoxSt said:


> Not to mention being quite a bit lighter. Both static weight and rotational weight.


Uhh, not rotational weight but definitely sprung weight. The rotors are definitely lighter than my drums. Calipers and drop plates add some serious weight though.


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Dope... Sprung weight.. that's what I meant.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

pulled my aba again for like the 4th time...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Short shifter, wooden knob, (actual) 4 spd bushings, Red Line MTL. Shifting like it's 1988 :laugh:


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

went to our local winter indoor swap meet today and despite snow and piss poor attendance, i sold every item i brought, so the fox project just got a much needed cash injection:laugh:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Replaced EVERY seal and gasket in the aba in the Fox.... and torqued every bolt to spec... and new clutch/flywheel.. and indexed spark plugs....


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Drop plates go in, drop plates go out. Set it on the ground to find the drop plates were pushing the wheel too far towards the rear of the car so it was no longer centered in the wheel well. This would have resulted in some serious rubbing... no thanks.

Bleeding brakes round two... yay.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Went to the junk yard yesterday and pick up a tach cluster, seat belt catches and Brake proportioning valves. All for the low low price of $ 24.00. What a nice day :thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

How much of a drop did the plates do? the ones for the caddy are meant for a leaf sprung rear.
the ones i made worked just fine and the wheels were centered in the opening at the lowered hight. 

(looking for the link to build)


old plate in the 3" drop mode (never used it like this) i used the 2" drop reusing the top stock holes in the axle.









moved the plate to behind the axle 








add a filler to match the stock axle 








now drill the backing plate on the drums to fit and mount 

















so there ya are a 2" or 3" drop for like $30 in materials


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Drop plates....*

Nice job on the drop plates. I'd like to see pic with the wheels on to see how she sits on the ground.:thumbup::thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

vw90fox said:


> Nice job on the drop plates. I'd like to see pic with the wheels on to see how she sits on the ground.:thumbup::thumbup: :beer:


oh well sorry they are on this car


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Ric but since I am running a rear disc setup I cannot flip my stub axle. The issue, I think, is I have to run a 3" drop because of the rear discs. With drums and a smaller drop I would be fine.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Hooked up factory tach, repaired odometer and wired up the factory fog light switch( thank you BANNED WAGON for the wiring diagram in the FAQ ) :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Right on am glad to help. Wow that was a old FAQ post glad 
The pictures still work. That said I sure love how simple the fox is compaired to the car i designing the wireing harness for at work


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Took it for a drive. Going to re-bleed the front brakes. Did the rears twice but didn't get a second round on the fronts. Brakes are *so* much better though. 

Put together my list of projects, should be a very productive winter.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Has anyone dropped a full motor+tranny down into the engine bay? Any pointers or cautions?


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

ziddey said:


> Has anyone dropped a full motor+tranny down into the engine bay? Any pointers or cautions?


 I've never done it on a Fox, but I have done several trannys on a Fox 

I think it would be easier to drop the engine in from the top and bolt it to the left and right mounts and then put the tranny in from underneath while the front mount is disconnected enabling you to tilt the motor front and back 

GL


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

ziddey said:


> Has anyone dropped a full motor+tranny down into the engine bay? Any pointers or cautions?


 there is very limited room front and back of the bay. might be too much of a pain if it even goes in together. but seperate is pretty easy and the bell house bolts are pretty easy to get at. the service pan bolts tho can be a pain... and the tranny only has 1 mount. so id hand the tranny then motor. ive done it quite a few times. and everything goes together pretty well. just alligning up the tranny and engine i guess is the hardest part. with a jack under the tranny and a cherry picker u should be ok.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

pretty sure what was left of my clutch is now gone.. oh well i have a replacement.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Went for a 4 hr drive for work in the rain. Mostly freeway, 70 mph, 80 to pass. Fox performed flawlessly, but I realized two things: 

1) Fox needs better lighting. Country roads at night at 60 mph and I felt like I could just not see well enough, esp with low beams. Car has H4 headlights with 3 year old PIAA bulbs. 
The euro headlights in my Peug 505 gave waaaay more light, but then again lenses were almost 2x the size... 

2) The stock Fox seats are killing me. After a day of manual labour, 2 hrs in those crap bucket seats was torture.... 
Going to see some Audi Coupe seats this week, and as long as they are in decent shape, I'll be buying them  

can't wait!


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

myboxyfox said:


> 1) Fox needs better lighting. Country roads at night at 60 mph and I felt like I could just not see well enough, esp with low beams. Car has H4 headlights with 3 year old PIAA bulbs.


 Try Osram Silverstar 80/100 bulbs, not Osram-Sylvania or Sylvania Silverstar, straight Osram Silverstars. Actually any light from the Euro big four will do. Four reputable European bulb makers Philips VisionPlus, Osram SilverStar, Narva RangePower+50, Tungsram Megalicht. Are you running relays on your headlights? If not, you are not pulling enough juice at the headlights. 

Read here. http://www.danielsternlighting.com This guy is the best online. No crap, tells it like it is. 

You could always try a set of Narva, 100/130s.  

Greg W.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

be glad you don't have to deal with the fox2 and 9004s


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes, I am glad to have the H4's for sure, though I do like the cleaner look of the more modern front end...... 
so looks like I'll be wiring in some relays, been meaning to to that anyways...


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

90quattrocoupe said:


> Try Osram Silverstar 80/100 bulbs, not Osram-Sylvania or Sylvania Silverstar, straight Osram Silverstars. Actually any light from the Euro big four will do. Four reputable European bulb makers Philips VisionPlus, Osram SilverStar, Narva RangePower+50, Tungsram Megalicht. Are you running relays on your headlights? If not, you are not pulling enough juice at the headlights.
> 
> Read here. http://www.danielsternlighting.com This guy is the best online. No crap, tells it like it is.
> 
> ...


 Wow, that site is great: lot's of info there! 
100/130's look yummy, will concider those for my longer night drives this coming summer/


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I ordered a relay kit from Daniel Stern. Even on stock headlights the difference was worth the effort. My fox is a sealed beam 88. 
9004 bulbs are junk. My 85 Jetta used them. I can't tell you how much better the Fox headlights were (even stock, starved lights) over the 9004 bulbs. 

Filled the tank yesterday with non-ethanol gasoline. Fuel mileage is decent, around 25-27 city.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Did nothin to my fox did work on these. 
You know you want one


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Not really.
Greg W

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned wagon said:


> Did nothin to my fox did work on these.
> You know you want one


 Nothing today. But I'll take the power plant and put it in my Fox.:thumbup:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Took the fuzzy steering wheel cover off; what was I thinking!! 
Well, it was fun for 5 minutes :screwy: 

Tomorrow will be an exciting day..... going to inspect and hopefully purchase some Audi GT seats. 

Oh and BTW, will the steering wheel from an 86 Audi GT fit the Fox? Any other bits I should maybe snag?


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

myboxyfox said:


> Any other bits I should maybe snag?


 The Audi GT should have the Girling calipers and carriers that bolt onto the Fox with 10.1" rotors. Even if you don't want them, take them. Someone else will.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

For anyone looking to switch their bumper lights up to their corner markers and using Brazilian corner markers, I found these light sockets that hold a dual filament bulb and should fit right into the housing. 

 

I have a set coming to me, I will report back on how well they fit.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

1993vw fox said:


> Nothing today. But I'll take the power plant and put it in my Fox.:thumbup:


 He he that would be insane, considering the car will do 0-60mph in 4.6 sec with the large body on it!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, please do keep us updated. This is something I've been trying to work out on my Fox as well. 



doppelfaust said:


> For anyone looking to switch their bumper lights up to their corner markers and using Brazilian corner markers, I found these light sockets that hold a dual filament bulb and should fit right into the housing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a set coming to me, I will report back on how well they fit.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Picked up my 2dr from Platinum VW. They performed the heater valve/core recall and now I have blasting heat! Free heater core replacement makes me happy. PO didn't pay for repair before he sold it to me knowing that it was a labor intensive task - but little did he know you could get it done for FREE!

(Edit: I just realized they flushed it and filled it with G12!)

Passed inspection and now filling up for a trip to Philly.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I looked at the damaged pop up garage in the back and hoped the Fox is still OK in there.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

was it?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

redone17 said:


> Picked up my 2dr from Platinum VW. They performed the heater valve/core recall and now I have blasting heat! Free heater core replacement makes me happy. PO didn't pay for repair before he sold it to me knowing that it was a labor intensive task - but little did he know you could get it done for FREE!
> 
> (Edit: I just realized they flushed it and filled it with G12!)
> 
> Passed inspection and now filling up for a trip to Philly.


Deal of the century! 


Do they still do emissions testing in the city?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you tax return. New hatch struts, corner marker sockets and the stuff for my head swap show up on Monday. Big valve head and a 260 cam are going in next week. No more ticking lifters!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> For anyone looking to switch their bumper lights up to their corner markers and using Brazilian corner markers, I found these light sockets that hold a dual filament bulb and should fit right into the housing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a set coming to me, I will report back on how well they fit.


 :thumbup: Nice! This socket seems better protected than the brazilian one I currently use: 










These are cheap though; if yours doesn't work for any reason, I can send a few of these up. They grab onto the corner lights really well.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Banned Wagon drop plates.*

That's a really sweet wagon you have. One of the best all around looking wagons I've seen. Fantastic Work! :beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup: 



Banned wagon said:


> oh well sorry they are on this car


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Installed new clutch, pilot barring, flywheel, pressure plate, Trans mount (o34) and new motor mounts (o34) air filter, changed oil was a good day


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

How'd you pull the old pilot bearing out?


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned wagon said:


> Installed new clutch, flywheel,


 What do you think of the 034 mounts, i like mine also what clutch kit & flywheel did you go with. I'm not sure what route I'm going with. Stock or Stage 2? Just courious 
Thank you


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

unless you've got a lot of extra power, the stock clutch/pp is just dandy. is vw still liquidating them? if so, can't beat it!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

ziddey said:


> Do they still do emissions testing in the city?


 Nope - just safety; brakes, lights, etc. I think the cut off is 20 years. $20. 15 min - in and out.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Stock clutch. and the pilot barring didn't come out peacefully... this is the third set of 034 mounts i have installed (different cars)


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*Drove the '87 Wagon to London.....(and back!)*

My FAVOURITE BAND: TOOL, is on the road touring again (once every five years!) and I had the opportunity to see them @ the A.C.C., in Toronto; AND also the following night in London, Ont....got to see old friends, and TWO AMAZING shows....GREAT TIMES.... 

The trip to London began with me leaving early to stop in Cambridge where I got a tour of the Toyota Plant (work related! I'm GLAD they PAY me to drive Toyotas!), then blasted off to Meet friends before the show....here's where the Fox part of the story comes in (about time!)....opcorn: 

I replaced the rear right passenger interior "card", complete with both front and rear passenger seat belt tensioners..... http://s1106.photobucket.com/albums/h373/KRAMMITT/Rear Right interior/ (just cuz of the 'no pics=didn't happen clause!) which was pretty easy to do, even for a sidewalk mechanic like myself, the -10C weather was the only minor complication... 

Now that the rear interior piece was replaced, it should be strong enough to hold a NEW SPEAKER! Yes, but why stop at just replacing one out of four weary speakers...? Good point! No time to waste! A FULL AUDIO UPGRADE was about to begin to make the journey to London more enjoyable....and, like the man says, "No pics; didn't happen!", so http://photobucket.com/WoodysAudioUpgrade-035644 (hope those links work, not very computer savvy!)... 

So with New sound system in place and being thoroughly tested:laugh:, off to London in the pouring rain, wipers being less than effective (thank goodness for Rain-X!), doing what I believed to be 120 km/h by my speedometer; three quarters of the way thru the trip, my tail (other concert goers that were following) flashes me and tells me to slow down! Okay, down to 115km/h for the balance...when we get there, the driver of the Dodge Charger tells me that I was doing 140km/h!!! :what: That's serious news to me!! 

Still in disbelief that my speedo was off by that much (185/70R13 @ the corners!) went to and thoroughly enjoyed the show, before making the journey back, changed the wiper blades for improved visibility on the way home (sorry, no pics, but it DID happen). On the way home, spotted a set of angry Crown Victoria :sly: headlights in my rear view, glancing at my rate, noticed I was just under 120km/h (which equals 140km/h in this car I've just found out!), so I gradually signalled my way over to the right lane and backed off to a measly, but unthreatening 105km/h until he was gone... 

Made it home to Toronto safely after depositing my passengers in Waterloo, an excellent road trip with NO vehicluar woes whatsoever I'm GLAD to report....as you may have guessed, these events occurred over several days, but I was only now able to post them....thanks for reading!:beer::thumbup: 

P.S. Here is a link to some pics I snuck @ the show for any TOOL fans in the Vortex, lacking cell phone pics (2.0mp), but some shots are pretty cool visuals...!!!:wave: http://photobucket.com/showpix25-26-2012


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm sitting at the Susquehanna Bank Center waiting for TOOL to get on stage right now. First road trip in the 2dr - hence the weekend in Philly.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

ziddey said:


> Has anyone dropped a full motor+tranny down into the engine bay? Any pointers or cautions?


 I thought it was a lot easier and faster to do it that way. I have pics of me doing that recently in here and, if not for a poor design flaw with the rear sub-frame bolts, I would've had it done in about 3 hours.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

They fit perfectly! Bumper lights are eliminated with Fox II delete plates for now. Replaced my flasher with one meant for LEDs. 

Picked up my 260 cam tonight, head swap to start tomorrow!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

That's great! Definitely a good idea. I got pulled over once because the officer didn't think I signaled. Luckily, he let me go after I showed him how the front signals worked.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


>


 So where did you get them? I have two sets of the corner markers waiting for bulb holders!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Here you go! Unfortunately, they're not "value priced." 

http://gowesty.com/ec_view_details.php?id=2210&category_id=293&category_parent_id


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Very Slow day here at the shop, So I installed my Stainless brake lines and rebuilt my Brake Proportioning Valves, It's nice to have a brake pedal again.:beer:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> Here you go! Unfortunately, they're not "value priced."
> 
> http://gowesty.com/ec_view_details.php?id=2210&category_id=293&category_parent_id


 Holy mother!  *Twenty two dollars apiece?!*


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Brakes? who needs brakes? I do I do.. 

Where'd you source the stainless brake lines? Local? 



1993vw fox said:


> Very Slow day here at the shop, So I installed my Stainless brake lines and rebuilt my Brake Proportioning Valves, It's nice to have a brake pedal again.:beer:


 And regarding what I did to my Fox today.. I drove it with very liberal use of the emergency brake in the snow.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Those look like they fit great doppelfaust! Like it was meant for it  Would love to see how bright the LEDs get. Do they put out amber or clear light? I have amber incandescent bulbs in my clear markers/turn signals. 


I am far far away from my Fox so I didn't do anything to it particularly, but got these today which can be going to you guys if you like :laugh: 










Kurt, if you'd like to purchase a set P), I can send you along a couple of these sockets which aren't as good as the ones doppelfaust showed, but they are $3 a piece:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

FoxSt said:


> Brakes? who needs brakes? I do I do..
> 
> Where'd you source the stainless brake lines? Local?
> 
> ...


 It's a company called Techna-fit. Great company and not a bad price. They are out of California. Here is the web site- http://www.techna-fit.com/


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Feeling very accomplished. Old head is out, rebuilt/cleaned my injectors, built my new head, complete disassembly finished so I can install my new head tomorrow. 

Decided to install a new water pump, front main seal, timing belt and tensioner while I was at it. 

Going to tackle my transmission next, I think, five speed time.


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Today I heard and felt the unmistakable THUD of my new strut bearings needing their first re-tightening. Made it about 1500 miles. 

(For what it's worth, I use air. I own and have used the correct tools to do it by hand but found I still needed to tighten that evil slotted nut (why isn't it the same as a mk2's?) after about 5000 miles.)


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Added some Audi GT seats  










And an Audi GT steering wheel that the seller included in the deal!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

reddfoxx said:


> Very nice!


Thanks! The new seats/ steering wheel literally transformed the ride. It actually feels like a better car now. 
Not surprising, since the original seats were crumbling before my eyes, leaving wierd dried grass stuff all over the floor.... :sly:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

myboxyfox said:


> Not surprising, since the original seats were crumbling before my eyes, leaving wierd dried grass stuff all over the floor.... :sly:


What mods did you have to do to get the seats to fit in the track, I would love to swap seats in mine as mine are starting to do the same thing. Any info would be great.
Thank You:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

1993vw fox said:


> What mods did you have to do to get the seats to fit in the track, I would love to swap seats in mine as mine are starting to do the same thing. Any info would be great.
> Thank You:thumbup::thumbup:


They are a direct swap no mods necessary

VW Scirocco I and VW Quantum are direct fit

Audi 4000, Audi Coupe, Audi Quattro, and Audi GT are also a direct fit

I have those same exact seats from a 4000 in my car right now


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

track is the same but I think 4000/quantum seats are higher?


those gt seats look sweet!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

The seat look nice, and comfortable too.
I bought two sport seats from a 4 door quantum a few months back. They're mint condition, but they don't flip forward.

Drove the wagon to work today, and I need to replace the 02 sensor b/c it's stuck at .5 volts. No change with throttle position.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Just ordered new front vented rotors and new pads, going to pick up new drums tonight.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Went to the Stockton, CA Pick-n-Pull today. There's a 16v Scirocco there with the front calipers and carriers still. I may be heading back there in a few days, and can grab them if anyone's interested.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Woah, nice - PM sent!


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*Topped up some fluids...*

I noticed that my brake light on the dash was coming on with more frequency over the last couple days, usually pushing the handbrake down to the floor makes it go out, but it was persistent this time...

A quick look under the hood confirmed my suspicions.... brake fluid reservoir was getting low....a little top up to the master, about 300ml of 20W50 to the crankcase, and good to go again...!

I suspect that my rear right wheel cylinder is leaking slightly, that will have to wait until warmer weather, as mild as this winter has been, I would rather wait 'til tools don't stick to flesh before tackling that job...!

Can hardly wait until spring! Soooo much to do! So little time...!

Nice Seats John!


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

picked up my brand spanking new Interstate battery from my buddy today, so as soon as i get my lazy ass to put it in, I can start the fox and hear what it actually sounds like


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

It sounds like Vroom! tick tick tick tick tick


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

um


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

vwfanatic69 said:


> um


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

they call this a new speedo??? it's got 2km on it!! :laugh:

mph on the inside


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

cool a new speedo, i am going to order one too. 


went to this last night


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Does anyone remember off hand what the electronics behind the speedometer are for? The new unit doesn't come with it. Deciding whether to move my old parts over, or just leave it out.

edit: oh yeah, it's the dynamic oil pressure bit.

damn! usually I throw the speedo on and test it before buttoning up everything. Figured it was a new from the dealership unit so I didn't bother. Wouldn't you know it might be DOA. My speedo cable plug is broken, but it's never been an issue with any past speedometers. Swapped back to my old bouncy one, and it works like it always has. Will grab one from a junkyard tomorrow, and order a new one in a few weeks.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

For some reason the water outlet on the back of the new head didn't seal. Filled 'er up and lost my coolant out of the back of the head. FML.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

ziddey said:


> Does anyone remember off hand what the electronics behind the speedometer are for? The new unit doesn't come with it. Deciding whether to move my old parts over, or just leave it out.


I am still figuring this out too. I actually ordered a 2nd speedo because I thought the first one was missing the green circuit board. 

I pulled the cluster in the coupe and took the green board out of the old speedo and put it in the KM one - I was under the impression it controlled the warning lights in the center. Wrong? Probably. Because something is not right. The brake light doesn't go on when the e-brake is on - which leads me to believe none of them are working. I'm going to be replacing a few small things in there tomorrow - I'll end up pulling it again and trying to figure out what's wrong. Let us know if you figure anything out yourself.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I think I remember reading it's for the dynamic oil pressure system. Not sure if it controls anything else. Maybe I should test mine and see if I can get the buzzer to go off.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

On the new speedos you can just swap the front metal plate and keep the Mph marks in the correct place. The odo will still be in km though


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

It's not so bad since the Canadian ones still have inner hash MPH marks. Swapping the plates would require popping the needle off. Much rather not have to do that if I don't have to 

Went to a picknpull to get a speedo cable. Broken. Called OReilly. Looks like they can get the Cofle for $17 by Monday or so. Not bad. Will hopefully go back to that junkyard and grab the cis distributor, the immaculate intake boot, and maybe some fuel hose fittings (looks like some hoses leaked and the PO got fittings and clamped regular fuel hose on there)


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

*My Fox is no longer broken!*

Ok, so I feel a little embarrassed about this one...
For the last few months I haven't been driving my Fox because it was making a horrible sound, much like someone threw a handful of bearings into the crankcase. I had to press new wheel bearings in and out of the passenger hub for my Dasher though, so I took the risk and drove the Fox the 2 miles to work so I could take care of that. When I started the Fox back up, the belt started sqealing (for the first time ever), then a little smoke and the smell of burnt rubber...
I popped the hood and loosened the belt to find the alternator seized. Out of curiousity I started the motor up with the belt off...and no noise.  I'm so happy! I don't need a motor yet! :laugh:

On that note, If anyone has a spare alternator lying around for a no AC Fox I'll buy it. Im a little tight on cash to buy a new one.


----------



## 19fox88 (Jan 30, 2012)

*part number?*

can you please give us a part number?


----------



## 19fox88 (Jan 30, 2012)

*can you give us a part number?*

can you give a part number please?


doppelfaust said:


> For anyone looking to switch their bumper lights up to their corner markers and using Brazilian corner markers, I found these light sockets that hold a dual filament bulb and should fit right into the housing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a set coming to me, I will report back on how well they fit.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

sippin.fnordies said:


> Ok, so I feel a little embarrassed about this one...
> For the last few months I haven't been driving my Fox because it was making a horrible sound, much like someone threw a handful of bearings into the crankcase. I had to press new wheel bearings in and out of the passenger hub for my Dasher though, so I took the risk and drove the Fox the 2 miles to work so I could take care of that. When I started the Fox back up, the belt started sqealing (for the first time ever), then a little smoke and the smell of burnt rubber...
> I popped the hood and loosened the belt to find the alternator seized. Out of curiousity I started the motor up with the belt off...and no noise.  I'm so happy! I don't need a motor yet! :laugh:
> 
> On that note, If anyone has a spare alternator lying around for a no AC Fox I'll buy it. Im a little tight on cash to buy a new one.


You may as well upgrade to the AC alternator, as it is higher amps.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

sippin.fnordies said:


> Ok, so I feel a little embarrassed about this one...
> For the last few months I haven't been driving my Fox because it was making a horrible sound, much like someone threw a handful of bearings into the crankcase. I had to press new wheel bearings in and out of the passenger hub for my Dasher though, so I took the risk and drove the Fox the 2 miles to work so I could take care of that. When I started the Fox back up, the belt started sqealing (for the first time ever), then a little smoke and the smell of burnt rubber...
> I popped the hood and loosened the belt to find the alternator seized. Out of curiousity I started the motor up with the belt off...and no noise.  I'm so happy! I don't need a motor yet! :laugh:
> 
> On that note, If anyone has a spare alternator lying around for a no AC Fox I'll buy it. Im a little tight on cash to buy a new one.


the AC fox alternator is a direct swap. 90a vs 65a. picknpull is having a 20% off alternator sale next week. I think there's one by Portland. they're pretty cheap anyway there (compared to a lot of other things). maybe another VW one would be compatible (a2?) if there's no foxes. or I could grab one and bring it to you when I drive up to Portland later this week.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

90quattrocoupe said:


> You may as well upgrade to the AC alternator, as it is higher amps.


meh. If they have one at the junkyard tomorrow maybe, but I dont run much of a stereo. Just stock speakers w/ a cheap sony head. Ill probably yank that out too soon to make room for 3 more gauges instead:thumbup:. I just drive with the window down and listen to it rev.
Is there any reason to want a 90amp otherwise? Wouldn't using a bigger alternator than I need add some unnecessary drag? I run a fairly stock motor and dont want to spare even 1 or 2 hp if I dont need to. 
I always figure there is a reason they don't run them on drag and autocross cars so it follows that I should only make what I need...although...I guess adding driving lights, fogs, and H1s out front will add quite a draw too.:thumbup:


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

ziddey said:


> picknpull is having a 20% off alternator sale next week


thanks for the heads up! maybe Ill put that trip off til next week.:thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Yup I stole the alt from my Fox to put on my MKII golf once. A/C vs Non-A/c doesn't really matter in your case.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

sippin.fnordies said:


> thanks for the heads up! maybe Ill put that trip off til next week.:thumbup::beer::beer:


starts on monday the 13th.
http://www.picknpull.com/check_inve...ng=-122.688215&Make=VW&Model=Fox&Distance=100
oh wow you got a ton of foxes. lucky!!

alternator is 25 + 7core + 100000 in fees/taxes.
20% off makes it 20!! can't beat that. bring a phillips screwdriver and find the best voltage regulator


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

19fox88 said:


> can you give a part number please?


Th picture is clickable and links directly to the website I bought them on. It also includes a VW part number.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Coupe: Replaced both side heat/AC vents for non-broken ones (PO's speaker installer wasn't very kind to them) and a working dimmer switch (thanks to 5-7-0's part out)

Wagon: installed a new wiper switch! Now the washer is working - but due to a small leak there's not enough pressure. I need a small rubber seal where the pump sits in the reservoir. Think I can just find something at a hardware store?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

ziddey said:


> I think I remember reading it's for the dynamic oil pressure system. Not sure if it controls anything else.


You are correct. (the Bentley calls it the Oil Pressure Warning System Control Unit) I am not sure why I thought it had anything to do with the warning lights. I must just have a busted brake warning led bulb.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

woke up early and went to the junkyard before work. only decent looking alternator was out of Fox2 w/ AC, so now I have a 90A alternator. I was going to wait for the sale or take ziddey up on his offer, but I haven't driven my Fox for 2 months and I missed it so I just bucked up the extra cash to get it now.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

redone17 said:


> Coupe: Replaced both side heat/AC vents for non-broken ones (PO's speaker installer wasn't very kind to them) and a working dimmer switch (thanks to 5-7-0's part out)
> 
> Wagon: installed a new wiper switch! Now the washer is working - but due to a small leak there's not enough pressure. I need a small rubber seal where the pump sits in the reservoir. Think I can just find something at a hardware store?



you might be able to find a grommet that would fit. The Fox washer bottle grommet is Fox specific. I tried one from a Mark II once. Different size.

Greg W.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.autohausaz.com/search/pr...sher&[email protected] Washer Pump Grommet
+$49.06 to get free shipping

http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/3489
gap has it too. lot closer to you. i wonder if the wagon uses the same one though? gap seems to suggest the pump is different between sedan and wagon?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah - got one of those in my shopping cart. Figured it was Fox specific like so many other parts. Hardware store didn't have anything remotely similar. It'll have to put in an order. No rush really. At least it's working again. Just can't hold a lot of washer fluid. 

I think what GAP means by "Sedan only" is that it's not the rear window pump for the Wagon. Misleading though. 

Anyone ever have much trouble with the front corner lights? I think I finally got them to stay working by pulling the contacts closer together a bit and added a bit of bulb grease (hoping to facilitate the connection). But I noticed that neither were working the other day even though both the bulbs were replaced new only a couple of months ago. They have been very finicky and would have to be in just the right position. 

Either way - I fixed those on the Wagon today too.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Fired up the red one.
The A/C is blowing cold.

Loaded up the blue with root beer.








About 450 km round trip.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Picked up drivers seat and clean trunk lid, next is prime trunk lid and shampoo al seats.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Hell ya the root beer store in redmond? I love that place

Loaded up the blue with root beer.








About 450 km round trip.[/QUOTE]


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

voxwagen88 said:


> Fired up the red one.
> The A/C is blowing cold.
> 
> Loaded up the blue with root beer.
> ...


I need to get my passport so I can come up your way...

Head swap is complete, took it for a test drive today and it seems pretty peppy.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

This one isn't in Redmond. It is the sister store in Lynnwood.
Just a few blocks from Big E Ales where they brew some fine ales and their own root beer.
Working my way through the half gallon of tasty dark, wintergreen and liquorishness.

A pretty peppy fox is fun.


----------



## Foxof (Dec 9, 2010)

It has been a sad, sad day. 




























Something went loose in the front end while exiting a little curve, ended up hitting a tree at 40mph.

I'm quite happy that the car was solid, it took most of the impact, the seats held me in.
Can't belive it's totaled... going to start another project i guess :facepalm:


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Crap. Good you are ok.

Greg W
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Holy F! Well, the car did it's job and saved your life. And I have to say, I'm quite impressed with the Fox's front crumple zone/ wow......

Did you find out what 'let go' in the front end, and caused the crash?


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

**** that is a hard hit, my front end has been making some grumpy noises. I think this is a good message to put in a few parts.


----------



## Foxof (Dec 9, 2010)

myboxyfox said:


> Holy F! Well, the car did it's job and saved your life. And I have to say, I'm quite impressed with the Fox's front crumple zone/ wow......
> 
> Did you find out what 'let go' in the front end, and caused the crash?


I was also impressed by the crumple zone, especially when the car is solid; if i had the $$$$ i could save it, the floors are straight, nothing but the front end crushed!

I didn't find anything yet, both tie-rods are still connected as well as the balljoints, i expect a mechanical failure, malfunction of the diff and it locked one wheel? I don't know and it's too late to figure out!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. Pretty incredible you walked away unharmed. Seems you were the only car involved - which could have been a different scenario. Good luck with your next project. Let us know if you figure out what caused this.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow! That looks scary. I'm glad you are ok.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you're ok as well! That looks like quite the hit and could have ended up badl., It's great that, all things considered, it went as good as such a hit can go :thumbup: 

Did you find the knee bar helped at all?


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

Foxof said:


> I was also impressed by the crumple zone, especially when the car is solid; if i had the $$$$ i could save it, the floors are straight, nothing but the front end crushed!
> 
> I didn't find anything yet, both tie-rods are still connected as well as the balljoints, i expect a mechanical failure, malfunction of the diff and it locked one wheel? I don't know and it's too late to figure out!


Glad to see you made it through just fine. :beer:
You should do a trailer project like mine. :laugh:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm glad you walked away from this,remember it's just a car and that can always be rebuilt.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## willderoy (Dec 11, 2011)

*Gas tank*

Instaled a new(used) gas tank because the one the car had was leaking. Oil change as well. Will be doing bearings, drums, and shoes later this week. Feels good to finaly get some warm weather to work on the car with!


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Drove mine 120 miles, averaging a respectable for the speeds 31 mpg. Sure wish it had another 25hp though.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

I put some wr7dc+ plugs in and they got me an extra 2-3psi but they started to misfire after 200 miles so I think I will go woth some wr6dc+ and see what happens. The PO had some plugs in there that weren't correct but maybe he was running a colder plug and I just didn't realize it.


----------



## mk2jettaproject (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## mk2jettaproject (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## mk2jettaproject (Jun 22, 2010)

sorry, freshly painted grille and light surroundings. and the tag area


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

mk2jettaproject said:


> sorry, freshly painted grille and light surroundings. and the tag area


What did you use to paint the grill plastic? I'm about to do the same. 

TIA
cp


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

got a bunch of parts today. control arms, trans mount, tie rod end, and scored some core strut housings to start to fab dropped front struts. all in all a good day.


----------



## 89foxrocket (Sep 25, 2002)

i bought it a 3-piece oil pan and lightened flywheel that used to reside on speedy. big:thumbup: to vwmann1


----------



## mk2jettaproject (Jun 22, 2010)

redone i just used rattle can gloss black i didnt sand the grille just cleaned good but sanded the tag area and under the lights


----------



## mk2jettaproject (Jun 22, 2010)

i would buy good tape you can see where mine ran under it but for a 3 dollar job i think it looks nice


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Picked up a new radiator... I had a few pin hole leaks on the front of mine.

Need to check my timing and DPR amperage. I was expecting a bit more of a jump in performance. Also noticing some knocking.:facepalm:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Tax return time. Got some new wheels for the Fox. Sparco Pista 14x6 with new Sumitomo P-01 tires.

Need to take some better photos, but here's a look:










Also got some 034 motor mounts. Because I was running short on time -- and because I work slowly -- I only got the pass. side one in today. I would have changed the front mount too, but the one they sent me looks nothing like the stock mount or bracket. It looks nothing like either, but someone please let me know if it's just a different design, but will still work.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

orded a new gas tank


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

novws, are you referring to http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...unt-set-vw-fox-quantum-audi-4000-p-13095.html
My blind eyes aren't seeing the front snubber available, but from what I understand, it's the same as the one used on A1's. I know TT sold a beefy rubber one.

If that link is what you're referring to, the 3rd mount is for the tranny.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

ziddey said:


> novws, are you referring to http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...unt-set-vw-fox-quantum-audi-4000-p-13095.html
> My blind eyes aren't seeing the front snubber available, but from what I understand, it's the same as the one used on A1's. I know TT sold a beefy rubber one.
> 
> If that link is what you're referring to, the 3rd mount is for the tranny.


Ahh ... you're right. I need to work on my reading comprehension!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Time cover*

I found this timing cover on the ground in my play yard ( Junk yard) I just washed it off. I looks OK but you can see some rust spots under the Blue Anodized paint. I think I'm going to strip it and repaint it.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Got a headrest and drivers side seat lever from willderoy's part out. 



















Looking good, thanks Will!

Lifting the lever doesn't pull the cable enough to unlatch the seat (clip closest to e-brake) - any suggestions to make that tighter? I assume making the cable 1/4-1/2" shorter would do the trick - but not sure the best way to do that. My first thought is to cut the wire at the end, trim a bit off and crimp a new cable end on it. Anyone have to do this before?

The coupe is nearly all stock and fixing these little things that were broken or missing are making it come together nicely :thumbup:

Now I just need a passenger fender. A junkyard hunt is in my near future. 

cp


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

These cables are known for braking. The one side is probably broken. Take the seat back off the check. Then go to junk yard and pull the ones from a Cabby.

Greg


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

90quattrocoupe said:


> These cables are known for braking. The one side is probably broken.
> 
> Greg


It's definitely not broken. It lifts it but JUST not enough that it gets caught. I can lift the latch manually the extra hair it needs to pull the seat up if need be, but it would be ideal if I could fix it easily.

I'd like to track down some nice brown seats for the Wagon first. The Coupe's interior is pretty immaculate...I'd replace the drivers seat due to some minor pulling in fabric if I ever came across one in better condition - but the passenger and rear seat look like no one ever sat in them. I even have one of the little stock cushion/pillows still. You can see it in that pic of the headrests.

-----------

Today I washed and vacuumed the Wagon :thumbup:


----------



## foxy0505 (Feb 20, 2012)

i have started replacing a front wheel bearing dose anyone know an easy way to do it???


----------



## foxy0505 (Feb 20, 2012)

*can anyone help???*

im trying to replace a front wheel bearing and the bolts to the lower ball joint is stuck. also how do i get the hub out easily when i get the lower ball joint off?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

redone17 said:


> It's definitely not broken. It lifts it but JUST not enough that it gets caught. I can lift the latch manually the extra hair it needs to pull the seat up if need be, but it would be ideal if I could fix it easily.


I've been able to get a few months more out of a stretched cable by putting a few bends in it with some needle nose pliers.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

foxy0505 said:


> im trying to replace a front wheel bearing and the bolts to the lower ball joint is stuck. also how do i get the hub out easily when i get the lower ball joint off?


What are you using to remove the ball joint nuts? Are they rounded yet? People suggest pb blaster / kroil and hitting it with a hammer, but I've never had good results. I'd say a 6 point 1/2" socket and a breaker bar should do it. Harbor freight is your friend here. Should be pretty cheap. Beyond that, air tools to buzz that off. Maybe bring it to a garage and have them break them free for you.

As to wheel bearings, I've never done the job myself yet. But it can be done without removing the hub/strut assembly with the right tool. I know my mechanic was able to do it in place with whatever bearing tool.

I believe I've read that there's an $80 wheel bearing puller tool that can be used to do it in place from Harbor Freight. Or maybe you could rent one from autozone/flaps.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

I looked at it, and thought I should work on it. Or maybe sell it. But definitely drive it.

:beer:


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

I've tried some other rims on the Fox today. Not sure if i like it that much.


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

For a few weeks I've been trying to figure out which relay has been clicking on and off.. turns out that wasn't my problem at all. It was the custom antenna bend causing the ball on the end to bounce against the roof. Also note the removal of the black trim from the rain rail, sticky stuff removed from most lines of sight.


----------



## foxy0505 (Feb 20, 2012)

well if you ever decide to get rid of the wheels i will gladly take them off your hands


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Won't keep a steady idle and is stalling at lights. Yesterday it was running JUST fine. I just don't know anymore. Checking for vacuum leaks when I can, might explain the last tank of gas (22 MPG).


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Installing front zimmerman crossdrilled rotors and new pads.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

the brit said:


> I looked at it, and thought I should work on it. Or maybe _sell_ it. But definitely drive it.
> 
> :beer:


Nooooo!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Woo too just got my stuff from Brazil!! can't wait to get some install time in the shop



















Thanks Alain


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see it got there fine! Any duty charged at all?

Can't wait to see these in :thumbup:


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Pretended I was a rally driver in the snow. I'm constantly being surprised by the new motor mounts, so much more traction when the motor isn't flopping around like a dying fish.

:sly:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Drove the Wagon the entire south shore of Long Island - from the start of the Belt Parkway to Montauk. Just picked up some local seafood for the grill. It's February 23 and I'm in a t-shirt :thumbup:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Replaced the in tank fuel transfer pump. Not too bad a job, and the car seems to be running fine now. Time will tell if the main pump got damaged from the stress of pulling fuel on it's own, but it has stopped humming loudly, so fingers crossed .


----------



## sythero (Oct 10, 2010)

awwwww yeah!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice! The elusive Fox Trek Edition! Those look comfy.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Reset the timing on her and replaced the weepy radiator.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Installed Digifant/Fox II Throttle Body, K&N Air Filter, Bosch CSV, cleaned throttle plate, new Injector Seals all around - actually was missing a couple of the small ones and others were shot (unfortunately need new injectors - only one was spraying ideally, some Techron will have to do for a couple of weeks), checked and replaced all cracked vacuum hoses/new clamps, fixed advance vacuum line (PO had it hooked up to the battery drain hose?!?!), removed cool air/pre-heater contraption that was attached to airbox, timing, mixture, idle set. 

Running real smooth now. Great response and better idle. The new injectors will be a nice finishing touch to the performance of the Wagon...until the upgraded head/cam, of course!

Got the G60 head checked out by a Corrado owner - should be a-ok!! Need to take it to a machine shop for new guides and some minor bolt hole/cam stud threading - thanks JGW! Probably won't get to this for a bit. 

So...what I thought was an issue with the throwout bearing from the diagnosis we agreed on via my shoddy explanation was poor workmanship from the mechanic that put the last alternator belt on. Something was causing that rattle on the front end of the engine. We noticed the bolt on the bracket was crooked, took it out - re-threaded, adjusted both bolts (one which was WAY over tightened) so that they were even and the alternator was nice and straight. Bingo. No more noise!!!

All in all a productive Saturday. 

Sunday is looking good too! Acquiring a PSA. 

:beer:
Chris


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Installed these cheap H4 headlights from ebay. You know what? They're pretty damn good. As good as the Bosch H4s I installed on my Rabbit back in the day -- at least to my untrained eye.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200mm-H6054...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item4cf8ce0077


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

did you go with his standard bulbs?


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

vwfanatic69 said:


> did you go with his standard bulbs?


Yes -- I thought I would have to swap them out for Hella bulbs, but there much better than expected.

I do plan to upgrade to 100w bulbs and run relays in the future.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Dont put 100W bulbs in those, you will burn the retenas out of every driver in front of you!
Just relay the headlights and you will be amazed at the difference. 
Back in the day the 55W Hella 500 driving light got moved during a show, She was following me.
I literally had to stop on the side of the highway on the way home because the light was so piercing, it was burning a hole in my head.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

today i finally got some time to install the new control arms passenger side was all bent to hell and the bushings were shot all around. swapped the Borbets back on spun the coils down a few. a quick wash. and..



















yea we are that house with all the cars in the neighborhood


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I picked up a ton of parts including a PSA trans today! Woohoo!

Thanks to 5-7-0 for the parts/help and Edcon for the trans removal assist/knowledge

Also thanks to Jettaboy1884 for hanging on to that top end for me. Look for some extra Fox II/Digifant parts I won't need out of that in the classifieds soon :thumbup:


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

every time I see Banned's black wagon I am so envious I love that car lol. Wanna sell it? I have never driven that far for a car yet lol.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Did the front shocks on the beater today. Just stock shocks. Rears tomorrow if it does not rain.

Greg W.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

ripemdry said:


> every time I see Banned's black wagon I am so envious I love that car lol. Wanna sell it? I have never driven that far for a car yet lol.


I'm actually a bigger fan of his white sedan. It's probably my favorite Fox ever.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

ripemdry said:


> every time I see Banned's black wagon I am so envious I love that car lol. Wanna sell it?


Ditto. That's my dream Wagon color combo. Some day...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea the Black wagon is nice. But is has it's issues mostly being a 1990. It has the stupid seat belts (I have normal ones to swap in) and the ultra retarded kneed banging fox II dash. The paint is messed up and riddled with dents. It does look good in pictures. All in due time I will build the black wagon in a complet period correct resto oem+ sort of way:wave:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Well, 2 things I guess.

One, really contemplating parking the Cabrio and kinda focusing on the Fox sedan.
I keep thinking harliquin for the color....

Two, found a pic of the Fox coupe back from 1999 way the hell before it was ours.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

The 19mm bolt on the rear Trans mont came loose today on the way home . Lost the metal spacer watched it bounce over the car behind me. The funny thing is the car is so low the bolt couldnt fall out too


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*Fixed rear plate light*

I decided I have had enough of cops roaring up on my rear end to get a look at my Registration sticker; so, I replaced the bulb...of course, when i took out the two screws holding the lens on; the bulb holding bracket decided to disappear into the recesses of the tail gate...off with the inner panel, put the bulb in and the lens back on and....








....hopefully a lot FEWER curious cops...!
Yeah, I know, this plate is OLD! It's the 2nd plate issued to me in 26 yrs (as of the 27th) of driving in the Province of Ontario. (the 3rd is on my Silver Wagon)


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Wow, Banned, is that Bel Air your neighbor's? Or yours? My first car was a '57, tho it was significantly 'modified', not nice and original like that.

Hmm, no real upgrades on either Fox of late, though I did have to swap the alternator from the sedan into the wagon to keep her running. Someone had drilled out the lower alternator mounting hole into a dumbbell shape and I was having a horrible time keeping belts tight. :screwy: Finally had to deal with it when the infamous blue wire broke and it quit charging. :facepalm:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

The bel air is ours


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Banned wagon said:


> The 19mm bolt on the rear Trans mont came loose today on the way home . Lost the metal spacer watched it bounce over the car behind me. The funny thing is the car is so low the bolt couldnt fall out too


so when I put a couple drops of lock-tite on my bolt, I wasn't just being crazy.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

FoxSt said:


> so when I put a couple drops of lock-tite on my bolt, I wasn't just being crazy.


nope i did the same..now


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Banned wagon said:


> The bel air is ours


Looks very nice Banned. Had a 56 2 dr 210 post, and a 55 bel air. Of course, that was back in 66' and 68'.

Greg W.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Did the rear shocks on the beater. Found out the bumps stops are NLA. Will have to figure out how to use the MKII rear snubbers. They are a little long, so will have to cut them down.

Greg W.


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

A Fox Wagon in Brazil ? :screwy: A nice one at that! Just when they're becoming so rare in North America! Tell us more, WGC!

opcorn:


----------



## mtbrob (Oct 9, 2009)

Built a splitter 

We used the Chevy S-10 lip and boom!










Racing next weekend at Pacific Raceways


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

well, this was all done yesterday...the Coupe got some love!

New front end lighting:

Before:









After:









I can't wait to get the Tarantulas that are on the Wagon on here - so sick of those Walmart hubcaps...I honestly don't know why I haven't just put on the 8 Slot VW caps I have...I will do that later 

That included installing those Autopal lamps from ebay that novws posted earlier! H4 bulbs and all for under $30 shipped. Can't beat that! Visibility just increased by like 1000% - thanks for the heads up on those!

I got a set of smoked tails from Brazil (thanks Alain!!!) - but came across the same issue others have been having with the bulb tray not fitting - more on this in the appropriate thread. So I didn't get to mod ALL of the lighting...Autobahn fogs will be added soon too!

Also installed a new wiper switch on the coupe. I have washer flow again!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I want to pick up some of those Autopal headlights. I need something better than sealed beams and don't think the HID territory I had planned would look right.

Still fighting knocking issues with my car. I think my compression ratio might be higher than expected since I believe this head has been decked twice. Going to run an octane booster to see if that helps at all. Might have to fill up with premium on my next fill up.

Chris, for whatever its worth. When I switched to an LED light in my corner markers I used a screw driver to bust out the amber reflector on my corner markers so they are completely clear now. With the LED bulb in there you don't even see the light.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

doppelfaust said:


> Chris, for whatever its worth. When I switched to an LED light in my corner markers I used a screw driver to bust out the amber reflector on my corner markers so they are completely clear now. With the LED bulb in there you don't even see the light.


GREAT idea! I think I will do that! Just looking for some feedback on LED details I inquired about in the LED thread...multi-LED?? large vs small beam angle?

Cheers
cp


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking great! I personally like the little amber that can be seen through the clear. Keeps things legal too which is always a plus.

Sounds like those ebay h4 housings are a great hit, well priced and well worth it! Can't wait to see it with the 'bahn fogs.

mtbrob - good luck on the race :thumbup:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

redone17 said:


> That included installing those Autopal lamps from ebay that novws posted earlier! H4 bulbs and all for under $30 shipped. Can't beat that! Visibility just increased by like 1000% - thanks for the heads up on those!


Looking good! I'm still happy with the Autopal lights a week later. Hopefully everything holds up, but I see no reason why they shouldn't.

I'm starting to go through Fox withdrawals. I started on a timing belt/cam change Sat. night and, never having done either job before, am just taking it real slowly so I don't screw up. But I probably won't start working on it again until next weekend, which means I won't drive the car at all this week.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Much better temporary solution:


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

i like the walmart hubcaps better


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

vwfanatic69 said:


> i like the walmart hubcaps better


hahahaha! that's a first. :laugh:

either way, it's just temporary until the next week or two when I can put my 15"s and Yokohamas on the Wagon...then the Coupe will get the Tarantulas/Nexens :thumbup:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

novws said:


> Looking good! I'm still happy with the Autopal lights a week later. Hopefully everything holds up, but I see no reason why they shouldn't.
> 
> I'm starting to go through Fox withdrawals. I started on a timing belt/cam change Sat. night and, never having done either job before, am just taking it real slowly so I don't screw up. But I probably won't start working on it again until next weekend, which means I won't drive the car at all this week.


I've had the 'autopal' H4 lights in for 4 months now, and I'm happy with them/ for the money, they are amazing. Only thing was that they didn't fit perfectly, so I shimmed them tight with some rubber blocks= no prob! :thumbup:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

myboxyfox said:


> Only thing was that they didn't fit perfectly, so I shimmed them tight with some rubber blocks= no prob! :thumbup:


I didn't find that problem at all - what didn't fit? they screwed right in, tightened with the retainer holding them and the trim surrounded them perfectly...

I am looking for a night time road trip to really see the difference...


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

I thought I posted this yesterday but since I did it again today...

I saw an indicated 110 mph.. so I had to be going that fast right? :sly:


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

FoxSt said:


> I thought I posted this yesterday but since I did it again today...
> 
> I saw an indicated 110 mph.. so I had to be going that fast right? :sly:


No, you were on an icy patch and one wheel broke loose. Foxes don't have the power to spin BOTH wheels that fast!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Konig Feather w Yokohama S.drive 195/50R15
















Now I just need to get those rusty drums out of there. Next weekend maybe?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Looking nice.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

90quattrocoupe said:


> Looking nice.


:thumbup::thumbup:

Let me know when you're going to be installing the injectors. I might be able to swing by the the dpr test harness and timing gun.

Took me maybe 5 minutes to start the car today. Reeeeeeally need a new starter now


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

redone17 said:


> Konig Feather w Yokohama S.drive 195/50R15
> Now I just need to get those rusty drums out of there. Next weekend maybe?


Those wheels -- and the rest of the car -- look awesome! I like your style. :thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Hosted the not cal old school gtg today. Had about 120 cars this year


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

Banned wagon said:


> Hosted the not cal old school gtg today. Had about 120 cars this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I brought three of my cars today. We
Had one Audi fox too.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

The blue wagon is yours too? You have quite a fleet. I've spent the last year and a half trying to find another decent Fox in my area that isn't grossly over priced. 

I'm jealous of your collection.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Wagon's looking great with those new shoes, Chris :thumbup: 

And that looks like it was an awesome meet, Ric! is there a thread with any more pics of it?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments guys. It turned out looking even nicer than I imagined. It's pretty crazy how the lower profile wheels make it seem like it's dropped a bit already. It feels nice on the highway. Looking forward to the new suspension more than ever now. 

Thanks to ripemdry for the Konigs! They've been sitting in my basement for 10 months. 

I noticed last night that having extra weight of 4 adults in the car - the new tires were rubbing a bit on bumps or accelerating. This morning I noticed, because of the PO's side swipe part of the passenger fender was bent in. I pulled that out and I rolled the fender lip a bit on both sides to make sure it clears the tires at all times. Especially with my suspension plans, I don't want that to be an issue. It seems the tires are just gonna clear it. The wheels are 15/6.5/ET40. 

I had my first day of learning body work as an apprentice (of sorts). This guy plans to show me the ropes so I can tackle some of the easier tasks and in turn lowering the cost of the repairs, custom work, and new paint. My first project: removing all the 24 yr old thin trim adhesive and rivets. Looking clean:









Next: learning to weld the antenna hole shut so that I can proceed onto other deletes I have planned :thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Decided to start messing with my power door lock actuators today. Wouldn't you believe it, they obviously had plans for power locks since there is already a spot on the door for the actuator.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Edcon91 II said:


> Who were the other Foxers? Did you bring the silver and white Fox, or was the white one someone elses?


all the VW foxes at the the GTG were mine this time. there was a audi fox. Still waiting for people to post up there pictures from the GTG. 

I brought all but one of my foxes one of each 2door 4door and a wagon (a full MK1 set).




























doppelfaust said:


> Decided to start messing with my power door lock actuators today. Wouldn't you believe it, they obviously had plans for power locks since there is already a spot on the door for the actuator.



yea power door locks on the fox are really easy, also a factory option in brazil along with power windows..humm


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I think Alain needs to get us power window regulators next time he is down there.


----------



## mtbrob (Oct 9, 2009)

Place 2nd at the Pacific Raceways Roll-X 16 hour Endurance Race.











The Mighty Fox










Laying down a hot lap


----------



## crazy-steve (Aug 14, 2010)

*Traded it*

I traded my Fox Wagon on Friday for a 1983 Cadillac Hearse.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

alaincopter said:


> And that looks like it was an awesome meet, Ric! is there a thread with any more pics of it?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5555291-Nor-Cal-quot-Old-Skool-quot-GTG-7


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

got home after work on an absolutely gorgeous day, lost the flannel shirt and headed out with my new interstate battery. popped it in, turned the key and heard the magic sound of FOX. motor is a little ticky and exhaust seems to be blowing a bit blue, but she runs. put her in gear and was suprised by how much clutch she has. gonna have to get used to a good clutch. exhaust sounds kick ass cool. lights all seem to work but heater blower seems non existant, so i'll have to research that. So as soon as i change the tie rod ends, i'm off to get it registered.


----------



## rsay4654 (Mar 18, 2011)

New timing belt. Stainless cat back exhaust. Cap rotor plugs wires and coil. Gotta love tax time!!!!


----------



## rsay4654 (Mar 18, 2011)

syncrogti said:


> no, you were on an icy patch and one wheel broke loose. Foxes don't have the power to spin both wheels that fast!:laugh::laugh:


i have done plenty of both tire smokey 1st through third burn outs.. Its the driver if you cant get yours to burn out.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

rsay4654 said:


> i have done plenty of both tire smokey 1st through third burn outs.. Its the driver if you cant get yours to burn out.


First gear: Yeah, no problem.
Second gear: Maybe a long chirp if your lucky.
Third gear: Beyond the laws of physics if you do not have at least double the horsepower.
A burnout and a chirp are 2 completely different things. Same with ruining your transmission and launching. :laugh:


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

I know a thing or two about burning out.. 

Saw a touch over 110 today.. GPS confirmed that I was barely traveling fast enough to travel through time if I was Marty McFly.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

ahh youth..


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, I don't get it. My car means too much to me to intentionally destroy it.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

rsay4654 said:


> i have done plenty of both tire smokey 1st through third burn outs.. Its the driver if you cant get yours to burn out.


or the tires... if you have stock 155/80-13 cheapo tires you can smoke them for about as long as you want! :laugh:. Fun way to spend about 5 minutes in a parking lot too...:screwy:


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

The Mighty Fox










what a badass looking Fox racecar...but what happened to the uber-splitter? 
Without headlights it looks more like an Audi 80 GT, which is one of my favorite cars ever...probably why I drive a Fox -poor mans version-


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Banned wagon said:


> ahh youth..


Truth be told that photo is over a decade old now.. much younger and dumber


----------



## su3zero (Mar 13, 2012)

my second post here.
i just wanna show my pickup fox.

year 96, A/C, power steering, 1.8 T

soon i'll post some mods.




























after shower!


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

FoxSt said:


> I know a thing or two about burning out..
> 
> Saw a touch over 110 today.. GPS confirmed that I was barely traveling fast enough to travel through time if I was Marty McFly.


I've done 100 in the middle of fourth with another gear to go. Suspension was so marshmellowy I felt unsafe. I need to get my tune right and I bet it will hit 140-150, I'm just not man enough to take it there.
I call Photoshop on the burnout pic-haha JK



mtbrob said:


> The Mighty Fox


LOVE IT!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Retarded my timing a degree, richened my DPR mixture a bit and tried some octane booster. Definitely helped, seems honestly quick, no noticeable knock either. Going to start hunting for a new ECM with WOT switch and knock sensing since the rest of the system seems to be functioning properly now.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

brought home the ugly twin today. picked up the '89 wagon that was for sale for $200. has a bad trans and the rear drums are frozen from not driving it, but what a solid car. little rust underneath but nothing in the visible body (unlike my '88) windshield is brand new, new clutch in the box and a bunch of other parts and spares inside. Techtonics exhaust, H4 headlights. Needs a good cleaning and my spare 5 speed installed, but this car must be saved.....oh the hood is a real joke. it is so rotted that the entire inside near the hinges is completely blown away and barely holding on (it was a replacement hood....all the PO could find in a pinch). anyway, gotta get a pic of the twins together side by side when I get a chance. and thanx Ron for passing on such an awesome car.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wagon: Put in new 57.1>73mm hub rings in the Konig wheels. Much better. 

Changed all 4 fuel injectors with some brand new Bosch units. What a difference! Now I can really feel the larger TB and exhaust benefits. I want to drive around all day :thumbup:

Need that PSA swap ASAP. 

Also changed the oil and filter in both. 

Solid Saturday. :beer: time


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Took mine out f a drive to a Audio show and did better than I thought. 131.5 DB @ 47 HZ.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

finaly lowered my fox... =D


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

ChevyAndVW said:


> finaly lowered my fox... =D


 :thumbup: any pics for your thread? and/or add it to the Ride Height thread! What did you go with?

Hope I can take care of mine one of the next few weekends


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

ChevyAndVW said:


> finaly lowered my fox... =D


 Cool deal add the data to the ride Hight thread in the FAQ's


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

redone17 said:


> :thumbup: any pics for your thread? and/or add it to the Ride Height thread! What did you go with?
> 
> Hope I can take care of mine one of the next few weekends


 Jinx you own me a coke


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

ChevyAndVW said:


> finaly lowered my fox... =D


 What did you use? :wave::thumbup:


----------



## willderoy (Dec 11, 2011)

*Valve cover gasket*

New Valve cover gasket. Cleaned up the valve cover and timing belt cover. They now have a fresh coat of paint. Good by oil leak!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

My friend media blasted my G60 valve cover for me, picked up a 16v throttle body adapter, a new ECU and picking up a G60 throttle body tonight so I can add a WOT switch and move my throttle cable bracket to my throttle body.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

doppelfaust said:


> My friend media blasted my G60 valve cover for me, picked up a 16v throttle body adapter, a new ECU and picking up a G60 throttle body tonight so I can add a WOT switch and move my throttle cable bracket to my throttle body.


 That sounds like a project I could get into! Nice work :thumbup: 

I look forward to hearing your impressions on that mod!


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

went thru a little of the stuff that came with the '89 wagon i just dragged home. Paperwork goes all the way back to new including the original bill of sale from Viking VW in Newport RI. the manual that i got with it was the complete bently with the fox II section as well. lots more to go thru, but this baby is definately a keeper. BTW.....sitting side by side with my "88 i see no differences except the fox emblem on the tailgate and the fact that the '88 sits lower because of the cut coils. Does anyone know what other differences that are from the '88 to the '89???


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Today I started to clean the forged Le Castell wheels I bought a couple weeks ago, they are in really good shape  
I also found my old hanging scale, so I decided to weigh the forged wheel, vs the original steely/ 

Le Cast 195 60 14, 34 lbs. 

steely 175 70 13, 35 lbs. 

both wheels had tires fully inflated. 

I thought the alloy wheel would weigh less, but still not bad concidering the steel wheel is an inch smaller.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

myboxyfox said:


> I thought the alloy wheel would weigh less, but still not bad concidering the steel wheel is an inch smaller.


 The 14" tire weighs more than the 13" tire, so there is some more weight savings in the wheel.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Went to replace the VC gasket in the 2-door since I figured that was causing my oil leak, and found the nuts weren't tight. Snugged them down; we'll see if that stops the leak. 

Finally got it aligned; soon we'll see about the wagon. 

Put a cool thermoswitch in the wagon to replace the temporary stock Fox one I put in when the old cold one died. It's nice to have parts laying around, and nice to have a good local parts store...


----------



## RabbitMan14 (Feb 27, 2011)

Got my fogs put in. Damn she looks good


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

nice :thumbup:


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

RabbitMan14 said:


> Got my fogs put in. Damn she looks good


 Did you follow Banned's wiring install? 
How difficult was the bumper modification? 
Pics? How to? 
Did you use a VW Fog Switch? 

Inquiring minds would like to know! I am about to do this myself over the next month or so...just got my custom Susquehanna Wiring Harness with Relays and H4/H3 bulbs in the mail last night...


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Yesterday I also weighed an Orlando rim+ 185 60 14 tire, 35 lbs. 

I was also surprised to see that Orlando alloy wheels were made in Canada  
I didn't think we made anything like that anymore, even back then!! 




myboxyfox said:


> Today I started to clean the forged Le Castell wheels I bought a couple weeks ago, they are in really good shape
> I also found my old hanging scale, so I decided to weigh the forged wheel, vs the original steely/
> 
> Le Cast 195 60 14, 34 lbs.
> ...


----------



## fastshifter (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

after 12 days of the USPS not updating their tracking info, my OEM fox front spoiler showed up packed in it's original box. mmmmmm....spoiler!!


----------



## Chris-88Fox (Mar 23, 2012)

Well i went to change the oil, but noticed that my new oil pan was gonme (roomate got it when he moved out)
So after finding an old garbage can and cutting it down so it would fit under my car, i drained the oil. Next i went to remove the oil filter... This is when i notice thay my oil filter remover is also gone!:banghead: Damit!

Filled it up with oil, ill have to do another oil change later when i get a new filter.

Also tried to take the tires off and have a look at the brakes, but the jack fell down
Luckily i was following safe jacking procedures and no part of me was under the vehicle.

Tomorow ill try again with a piece of wood to increase surface area


----------



## rsay4654 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Hoops*

Got and installed my new 165/45r15's on a 15 x 7.5 rim.. Perfect stretch. Can you say love!?!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

rsay4654 said:


> Got and installed my new 165/45r15's on a 15 x 7.5 rim.. Perfect stretch. Can you say love!?!


Post pics/info on the Wheels thread!

This morning I finished painting my Girling 54 calipers w POR15. Pics soon :thumbup:


----------



## brokenlungs (Jan 9, 2012)

New brakes. Need to fix an oil leak somehow


----------



## FLUFFYBUNNY (Jan 28, 2012)

*I did this....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8SX...DvjVQa1PpcFMpNrBsiqnv4T14raWLPzzIBoZN7J1YCwo=


----------



## Chris-88Fox (Mar 23, 2012)

Checked the brakes: previous owner put new pads on . however the fluid got a lil low and the brakes need to be bled. fun for another day


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

FLUFFYBUNNY said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8SX...DvjVQa1PpcFMpNrBsiqnv4T14raWLPzzIBoZN7J1YCwo=



Wow  . Will you install a roll bar? The body flex must be crazy without a roof!

Not sure what I think about cutting the roof off a Fox, but I guess it's better than beathing the **** out of it and sending it to the scrap heap once you no longer have use for it, like some bone heads like to do on U-tube.....


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

I found out I like digi-Foxes more than I thought I would. I should be picking up a '93 4-door on Monday. My '88 will most likely be for sale soon.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

RabbitMan14 said:


> Got my fogs put in. Damn she looks good


Looking great :thumbup: congrats!

I'll be seeing my Fox again tomorrow after a 1-year hiatus in Brazil!


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

novws said:


> I found out I like digi-Foxes more than I thought I would. I should be picking up a '93 4-door on Monday. My '88 will most likely be for sale soon.


Agreed. I won't own a CIS car anymore unless I'm converting it to digi 1 or 2.

On topic: I am buying corrado g60 plugs for mine so it will stop fouling the stock digi2 plugs (g60's are one heat range colder)


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

syncrogti said:


> Agreed. I won't own a CIS car anymore unless I'm converting it to digi 1 or 2.
> 
> On topic: I am buying corrado g60 plugs for mine so it will stop fouling the stock digi2 plugs (g60's are one heat range colder)


Does a digi car drive differently than a CIS car? Better pick up, more responcive, lower emissions?


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

myboxyfox said:


> Does a digi car drive differently than a CIS car? Better pick up, more responcive, lower emissions?


I think it does. You've got technology that is 30 years newer controlling timing and fuel, and I think emissions can only get better. CIS is way better than carbs but EFI beats MechFI. Plus should you decide to modify EFI, more options are available (injectors, chip/reprogram, larger MAF/AFM, etc.) Have you ever tried to get bigger injectors for CIS?

If you want to convert a CIS car to EFI, don't try it without a EFI head, just my $0.02


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

True a modern FI system is a far better system then cis-e. but that said the digi in the mk2 foxes is not a full digi 2 system at all. Not tuneable at all not chipable (not a real word) no knock sensor, or WOT switch. As for reliability and performance I am in the CIS-e camp (my 2¢)


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

installed a digifast chip with mk2 ecu in my 91 today.
works great.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Today was the first official day of my body shop "apprenticeship" - many thanks to ripemdry for linking me up with this great opportunity. 

This guy is really talented and filled with knowledge. 30+ yrs experience and is willing to teach me the ropes to lower the cost of the work I want done. The more I take care of myself, the less he has to do himself or pay an employee to do it. I'm a sponge. 

Today I removed all the side trim that was remaining along with the clips. Prepping for the work that with be done over the next few months. 

We deleted the antenna! Looks nice and clean. I learned to weld, use fiberglass filler, polyester glaze, sanding procedures, masking and primer. :thumbup:

Before:









After:









Had some downtime - so I spent some time cleaning all the inner body under the hood. I'm certain it was never done in the past 24 yrs. 

Before:









After:









Next week I delete the side markers! 

:beer:
cp

edit: man, I wish you could adjust the size of the Tapatalk hosted images...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

independent77 said:


> installed a digifast chip with mk2 ecu in my 91 today.
> works great.


how does it feel?


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

ziddey said:


> how does it feel?


 1-2 hp more. maybe. 
throttle response has the biggest improvement.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Banned wagon said:


> True a modern FI system is a far better system then cis-e. but that said the digi in the mk2 foxes is not a full digi 2 system at all. Not tuneable at all not chipable (not a real word) no knock sensor, or WOT switch. As for reliability and performance I am in the CIS-e camp (my 2¢)


Its nearly identical to the digi2 used on vanagons from 86-91.


----------



## FLUFFYBUNNY (Jan 28, 2012)

myboxyfox said:


> Wow  . Will you install a roll bar? The body flex must be crazy without a roof!
> 
> Not sure what I think about cutting the roof off a Fox, but I guess it's better than beathing the **** out of it and sending it to the scrap heap once you no longer have use for it, like some bone heads like to do on U-tube.....


It's actually not bad at all and certainly more fun to drive now. We talked about adding a roll bar just so we could mount a bike rack on top. I don't know if it will ever get that far. Next week We are going to do some electrical work and see what happens from there.


----------



## InfernoFox (Apr 2, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


> True a modern FI system is a far better system then cis-e. but that said the digi in the mk2 foxes is not a full digi 2 system at all. Not tuneable at all not chipable (not a real word) no knock sensor, or WOT switch. As for reliability and performance I am in the CIS-e camp (my 2¢)


Tunable if you go the stand-alone route... :laugh:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Visited it 

It's very dusty, has a few dead wasps inside, some things have rusted out, a few hoses have cracked - all in all lots of work ahead, but at least I saw no damage too big to be taken care of! After over a year sitting, even the battery had some juice left.

*Ontario Foxers: please see the Ontario Fox People thread for get together and free parts info!*


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

callaway? whoa.
i also spy an adjustable cam gear. more photos please.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

oh my god that interior


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

ziddey said:


> oh my god that interior


wait until he puts in the Recaros with brand new fabric 
but I agree - that's my favorite Fox interior by far. I wish that was in my Wagon.



independent77 said:


> callaway? whoa.
> i also spy an adjustable cam gear. more photos please.


Alain's Build Thread


----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)

redone17 said:


> wait until he puts in the Recaros with brand new fabric
> but I agree - that's my favorite Fox interior by far. I wish that was in my Wagon.
> 
> 
> ...


thx.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Chris! :thumbup: 

Honestly right now it's looking better in the pictures than in person, it needs a good cleaning after sitting for so long. But I love being close to it again, can't wait to get some time to work on it and install everything I brought for it! It'll look much nicer when you come visit in June


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

redone17 said:


> ...that's my favorite Fox interior by far. I wish that was in my Wagon.


Really? I took that interior out to put in this










I like this waaaay better


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

j-boogie253 said:


> I like this waaaay better


That's what's in my coupe - I like that too. What I like about the other door cards is how tastefully 80s it looks. Plus I LOVE the hounds tooth seats :thumbup:

No problem Alain - ya know what? I realize that you do not see people signatures if you are using the Tapatalk app on your phone...kinda lame!

I look forward to taking a spin in June - strut tower bars, short shifter and all 

cp


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

decided to replace the tierod ends today. got the car in the air and one was so bad that it just popped right off, no puller needed. the other was a bit more stubborn, so i decided to try out my nifty new puller......sometimes my stupidity amazes me. paid good money for a puller that wont even fit the damn thing. totally useless. will probably just bust out the old pickle fork, since i really dont need to save the old part anyways. got a nice bonus at work, so looks like the car will be heading off to be inspected and registered real soon......cant wait.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Which one? I did warn ya about that tie rod end!
Posted the cabrio for sale, dragged home another beetle, and still looked at the Fox in the tent.
It would be fun to drag that out and do something with it


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Purchased the 93 4-door this evening and drove it on the hour-long ride home. It's a bit of a rat and needs some love, but this car is a blast. I am amazed at how quick it is for a mostly stock Fox. It also has some nice extras: Yakima roof rack, Audi 4000 front seats, e30 bottlecaps, brand new clutch and CD player, and MK2 Neuspeed race springs with Bilsteins all around (although the rears are probably pretty close to done). Pics in the next day or two I hope.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

which what? tierod end? car getting registered? tie rod puller? i'm so confused.....oh and have a set of shifter bushings coming from chris.....


oh and get your ass going on that fox. foxapalooza is just around the corner....already discussed it with chris from wasserwerks....he was amused


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

Took 2 pics.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Woh!


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Mx6GT91 said:


>


That is pretty damn tight and proper! A RWD coupe would be the $#!+

On another note: I installed some NGK BPR6EGP found in the G60's and changed the oil. Oil light was flashing so I pulled the turbo pressure line and it was getting oil. Then I bought an autometer oil pressure gauge. My buddy's mk1 16v just lost its bearings cuz his oil buzzer thingy didn't work so i thought $50 is cheap insurance.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mx6GT91 - You've officially created a rarity - a Fox II that I'm into...I want to see more!

opcorn:


----------



## rsay4654 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mx6GT91 said:


> Took 2 pics.


how the hell did you get so low????


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

rsay4654 said:


> how the hell did you get so low????


Merlin's magic! That and the 15's/front lip combo succeed at some eye trickery. Does look super good though. Diggin the color and the mirrors. :thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

GRIMwagon said:


> Merlin's magic! That and the 15's/front lip combo succeed at some eye trickery. Does look super good though. Diggin the color and the mirrors. :thumbup:


Magic ? thats BS . you cut the strut housings down or you don't


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

Banned wagon said:


> Magic ? thats BS . you cut the strut housings down or you don't


Sorry, i forgot that humor isn't understood or tolerated on the vortex. My mistake. And for the record, there was no strut housing cutting involved there... :thumbup:


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

Couple days late but recently sent my gas leaking, fuel pump eating POS to the great JY in the sky. Denver folks, keep an eye out for 034 motor mounts, front struts, ball joints, tie rod ends and ignition stuffs at a junkyard near you soon, all with less than 2000 miles.

I just couldn't bring myself to to fix the damn thing. Actually I wanted to douse it in gasoline and throw a stick of dynamite in it.

:sly:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I started to refresh the paint on the wagon. 
In the wagon's history someone painted cheap-a$$ black enamel paint over the original metallic golden color. Over the last 10 years since I bought it the paint is peeling, oxidizing, and generally looking awful. The thinest paint comes off with the tape I use for auto-x numbering. Great.

Wanting to amend the neglected paint, I started to use rubbing compound on the roof to remove the badly oxidized paint. Two passes and coating of wax and it looks better than expected. Hopefully after the pollen stops I'll have some decent pictures.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

GRIMwagon said:


> Sorry, i forgot that humor isn't understood or tolerated on the vortex. My mistake. And for the record, there was no strut housing cutting involved there... :thumbup:


No I have a humor, it's the keeping so called secrets or "magic" to ones self like the retarded kids in the other forums in not welcome in the fox community. If you have some new way to lower or enhance the fox share the details. We all work hard to help the fox enthusiast community alive with help and detailed how-to's and build threads. The car looks good and fresh, I am sure I am not alone in wanting details.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Woo hoo packages from brazil


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

:thumbup:
Who made the header?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

thought you were afraid of the smog police. would probably not be noticed at most placed though


----------



## Hardcore (Feb 18, 2002)

Dear Banned Wagon, 

That thing looks beautiful. How much was the header? Please let me know how I can order one. Drool :beer:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned wagon said:


> Woo hoo packages from brazil


Very nice Banned. I want one. 
Well today I installed my front sway bar.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Took the day off and went to VIR for some "charity" laps.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

banned how did you get the headers and how much


----------



## Chris-88Fox (Mar 23, 2012)

Siliconed where the hood latch comes through the firewall, as well as a few cracks in the body work. hopefully this will eliminate most of the water problem


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

in the machine shop trying to make a adapter to fit a MKII VSS to the 9Q


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

hey banned how did you get the headers???and how much???


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

they came from Brazil, with help from Alain (alaincopter) message him for more details


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks bro:thumbup::beer:


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

i'm beginning to realize (what....just now???) that i must be a real tard. just wanted to pull a stupid tie-rod end on the wagon. bought a nice quality german tierod puller from zmak on ebay and the bastard didnt fit over the arm. Just bought a cheepo puller at autozone......DOH....same thing. WTF is the trick? the puller shown in the bentley is a pretty fancy one. :banghead::banghead::banghead::screwy:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Tie rod puller? You mean a big hammer


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Exactally, hit the steering arm with a hammer and the tie rod should pop right out.
If it is our old wagon, I know I had those off.


On as side note, the fox is most likely coming out of the tent very soon and going to get some attention


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

The bad one came right off no problem, but I figured i'd do both sides while i was at it, and the drivers side is no cooperating. tried the BFH, but this guy is just plain stubborn


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

vwfanatic69 said:


> The bad one came right off no problem, but I figured i'd do both sides while i was at it, and the drivers side is no cooperating. tried the BFH, but this guy is just plain stubborn


Haven't had this problem with a Fox ... yet. But have plenty of times with old BMWs. You usually just have to be patient and keep hitting it. Good luck!


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

vwfanatic69 said:


> The bad one came right off no problem, but I figured i'd do both sides while i was at it, and the drivers side is no cooperating. tried the BFH, but this guy is just plain stubborn


I use a 2 arm puller from sears...cost about $25 works perfectly everytime.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I might be misremembering, but I believe I had a difficult tie rod end as well. I ended up having my friend use a big screwdriver to pry at it while I hit it with a hammer.


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

> how the hell did you get so low????


Lack of suspension basically. Front has no upper strut bushings, no top hats. Basically hacked springs on body. Top hats were flipped upside down and welded in place to keep the strut shafts centered. Rears are just cut.
Also the combo of 165/45/15s. She rides great for those wondering. I do plan on cutting the towers and adding sleeves for adjustment.

ON TOPIC;
Today I swapped out my Phonedials for Porsche Cookie cutters. Local guy showed up to a meet with phonedials on his mk3. I dont have the same wheels as anyone else in my area. EVER.
But Holy**** her look was changed drastically. Shes so beautiful. Pics tomorrow


----------



## rival323 (Apr 7, 2010)

AWESOME! qand would you be able to get pics of the strut towers too!! this looks super tempting


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

Today I cleaned and took pics of her. Also added around $20 in gas. :heart:






























More here, also how she looked in prime.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/staticmini/sets/72157627181201016/

Little backround, she was previously owned by a friend of mine. He donated her to me after he went back to CT to pick up his 97 Maxima. She was silver at first, very clean but clear was peeling. Dings here and there. 
A buddy of mine does body work. So he went at it. I removed the moldings, antenna, and rear side lights. I wanted to give her a modern, yet still classic look. The color was picked by the previous owner. It is a Wolfsburg, but I wanted black top bumpers for a classic look. s10 front lip (probably the 15th one in 2.5yrs as it always eats road) Escort GT sideskirts. The mirrors are from an El Camino, added to my classic wants. I wanted it to resemble an old Skyline. 

Shes a 93 and the engine is pretty stock. Made an intake, gutted the cat, that donut mod, exhaust exits the side. Still kickin with 212,000miles. Burns some oil but what wouldnt? Pretty sure shes all original, I replaced the starter at 210k, and THAT was original. AC was great when I got her with r12. I changed some stuff as I felt it could be colder. Still the same.
Im going to fab up a little turbo kit for giggles. Non intercooled.

Interior is mega clean. No cracks on the plastics besides the driver AC vent, all plastics are there, original CLEAAANN carpet. Seats are worn and a little stained, but no one notices with the bead covers. Of course my cedar headliner. 
Shes my baby! I LOOOOVE this car. To keep her to date, I did add a nice little sound system. Also keyless entry/alarm.

Wheeo, sorry for my life story.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Is it my color settings on my screen or is one headlamp all faded and yellowed? Awasome pictures the style is awesome. Nice work


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

i'm loving that classic mirror treatment. really adds that "i'm different" factor that I love.


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

Thaaaannnks.
One headlight has yellow tint on it. My HIDs are pieced from other kits. One is a bluish, the other is white. On the white one I just put tint over the headlight so it doesnt seem like jacked up HIDs. If that makes any sense. :what:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Ah, so after dark the lights look more similar? It actually looks even more interesting; it's an unusual and cool Fox. :thumbup:

I changed the wagon's air filter today...


----------



## mtbrob (Oct 9, 2009)

Picked up this 1989 4dr to strip bare.












If you live in the PNW and want to come by, and harvest something PM me, if I don't want it it's free!

I'm 10 minutes from the border and I won't ship.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Modded my light buckets to work with my new H4's city lights and started building my relayed headlight harness.


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

reddfoxx said:


> Ah, so after dark the lights look more similar? It actually looks even more interesting; it's an unusual and cool Fox. :thumbup:
> 
> I changed the wagon's air filter today...


One headlight is yellow, the other is blueish. Hah!
I like it.


----------



## Chris-88Fox (Mar 23, 2012)

Well i was drying the underlay out and getting ready to put my interior back together, but it seems the passenger side still fills with water. So after the rain stops its back to patching leaks 
I just wanna be driving it


----------



## Chris-88Fox (Mar 23, 2012)

But i am very happy to report that the driver side no longer takes on water, and ive also fixed the leak in my sunroof


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

damn ray the fox looks awesome when are you going to the meet i wanna see it in person


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

got a Ber, Fer, Hammer and off popped that tierod end with the aid of my trusty pickle fork. anso received some assorted goodies over the past few days for improving this and that on the car. getting closer


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Nothing today. Worked on the audi coupe Q the last few days. Rebuilt the front lights wiring harness redoing the relays and wiring. Installed special built radiator, 3 fans and relays. Then drove the heck out of it. Audi driving school next weekend. 

Greg W.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

The clutch went out this afternoon:banghead:, Started replacing the clutch and the dam thing will not go back in its home., well I guess its time for a few of these :beer:


----------



## kpdubber84 (May 17, 2008)

Put the new and correct plug wires on, new outside door handle, and fixed the door pull that decided to slip off. Broke some of the 19 y/o doorcard tabs in the process so more stuff to fix tomorrow:beer: Oh and washed it.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Replaced the parking brake cable. Not too big a deal, but of course I got covered in rust proofing wax from crawling under the underbody; that stuff sticks to everything!  
Oh well, it sure is better than rust :thumbup:


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Gave it a good spring bath. 









Coilovers coming soon. I need to find dust boots first.


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

lilgreydentwagen said:


> Gave it a good spring bath.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Coilovers?! What kind or coilovers? Please share with me


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

31.2 MPG 
7.5l/100km 
Got a bit of hwy in.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> Coilovers?! What kind or coilovers? Please share with me


 They were custom made by 2bennett, basically they cut the spring perches off and put collars on (4kq up front unknown in the rear) Kyb gas a just front struts and bilstein sports in the rear. I bought them from blkparati about a year ago as is. I'll post up pics when I find them. The dust boots have been elusive, so I haven't installed them yet, but from the p.o's pics it should lose an inch or so.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Towed it 650km from Waterloo, Ontario to near Montreal - smooth trip and now I get to work on it inside a clean garage!  



















Updates to come onn my build thread soon :thumbup:


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

I ordered a new oil pan and 10-AN weld in bung from Ebay (same price after shipping from autohausAZ and Rock Auto), mine is leaking like a freakin sieve from the drain plug and existing 10-AN fitting. Do you have to lift the engine to get the pan out?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Finally ordered everything to finish my door panels. Finished my relayed headlight harness on Sunday. Going to take a break on the Fox for a bit to get my wife's MK2 Jetta finished and road worthy.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

doppelfaust said:


> Finally ordered everything to finish my door panels. Finished my relayed headlight harness on Sunday.












 Been wanting to use this, and you were chosen. 

Greg W.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Replaced the valve cover gasket and oil cap. Hopefully that fixed the "melted crayon" smell.


----------



## Army R32 (Feb 6, 2004)

Kicked it twice and yelled. F***in thing won't start


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

Army R32 said:


> Kicked it twice and yelled. F***in thing won't start


:thumbup::thumbup::laugh:


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

*New wheels*

I got some new wheels. NOT bbs mahles. but stock bmw 320 meshies. i like em  love at first site!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Brushed half a cup of dirt, sand and plant debris from behind the driver side wheel well liner. 
Hope to get to the other side next week.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

I had some Corrado grey dot seats that were intended for my 88 Fox, but they really complemented the 93's interior better, so in they went today. The seats weren't perfect, but the rest of the interior leaves a lot to be desired anyway. They are much better than the Audi 4000 non-sport seats they replace.










A look at the driveway. Too many cars; need to think about getting rid of one of them.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

novws said:


> A look at the driveway. Too many cars; need to think about getting rid of one of them.


Buh-bye Bimmer!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Installed rear sway bar and rotated and balances the tires. :thumbup:


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

1993vw fox said:


> Installed *rear sway bar* and rotated and balances the tires. :thumbup:


what what? Pics?


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

put it up for sale 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5659263-For-Sale-87-Fox-Wagon&p=76948623#post76948623


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

lilgreydentwagen said:


> what what? Pics?


I'll post some pics later this week. I need to pull the trans again and redo the rear main seal.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Put in my new KMH speedometer from the VW clearance sale!

Now it's only 1&1/2 MPH off....most accurate speedo I've ever had in my car :thumbup:


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

j-boogie253 said:


> Put in my new KMH speedometer from the VW clearance sale!
> 
> Now it's only 1&1/2 MPH off....most accurate speedo I've ever had in my car :thumbup:


I've been looking for a kmh cluster for ever! And you got this one for like 30 bucks I bet. :banghead: I want one!


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> I've been looking for a kmh cluster for ever! And you got this one for like 30 bucks I bet. :banghead: I want one!


Even better....$9.99

http://www.vwparts.com/parts-outlet-center/?pg=8

You can get them from your local dealer

Of course it's only the speedo and not the whole cluster


----------



## FLUFFYBUNNY (Jan 28, 2012)

New wheels put on today...now I need to tuck and pull those fenders!


----------



## DieselTPower (Aug 6, 2010)

FLUFFYBUNNY said:


> New wheels put on today...now I need to tuck and pull those fenders!


:what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what::what:


----------



## rsay4654 (Mar 18, 2011)

*woot woot*



Abel Turanskiy said:


> I've been looking for a kmh cluster for ever! And you got this one for like 30 bucks I bet. :banghead: I want one!


just ordered one!!


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

j-boogie253 said:


> Even better....$9.99
> 
> http://www.vwparts.com/parts-outlet-center/?pg=8
> 
> ...


so cheap I bought three a while back. installed one and my speedo is still as bouncy and inaccurate as ever:banghead: at least I know what the problem isn't... hardly narrows it down though. The new ones needed all the electronics from my old one, so it could be electronics at the back of speedo , the speedo cable (which i removed and lubed) or something else...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

The electronics behind the speedo are for the dynamic oil pressure system. I still haven't gotten around to calling VW and seeing if they can swap out the 3 I got. Two were pretty seized up. Snapped my original speedo cable and a new replacement before I realized what was going on.


----------



## Chris-88Fox (Mar 23, 2012)

Abel Turanskiy said:


> I got some new wheels. NOT bbs mahles. but stock bmw 320 meshies. i like em  love at first site!


Love the car. :thumbup:
And nice roof rack, do you do a lil snowboarding by anychance?


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

> The electronics behind the speedo are for the dynamic oil pressure system. I still haven't gotten around to calling VW and seeing if they can swap out the 3 I got. Two were pretty seized up. Snapped my original speedo cable and a new replacement before I realized what was going on.


good to know...i think a new speedo cable is in my future.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Stopped at one on my fav spots to eat lunch. I remembered I took some pictures of my white car here like 6 years ago, so I figured take some new ones(nice lake front view not in pictures)


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

ziddey said:


> The electronics behind the speedo are for the dynamic oil pressure system. I still haven't gotten around to calling VW and seeing if they can swap out the 3 I got. Two were pretty seized up. Snapped my original speedo cable and a new replacement before I realized what was going on.


I had one that was bad out of the box and they had a replacement for me pretty quick...


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

novws said:


> Took the day off and went to


I saw you up there, looked like you were doing good out there! I was in the blue ffr cobra


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

ncbrock said:


> I saw you up there, looked like you were doing good out there! I was in the blue ffr cobra


I think I chatted with you; my friend had the red MINI S. Your Cobra is awesome!


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

Banned wagon said:


> Stopped at one on my fav spots to eat lunch. I remembered I took some pictures of my white car here like 6 years ago, so I figured take some new ones(nice lake front view not in pictures)


I luv the red lines,so easy,so effective,makes em sporty! My wagon is a G.T.S.


----------



## FLUFFYBUNNY (Jan 28, 2012)

Worked on fitment today and welded the clutch arm back together!


----------



## rsay4654 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Clutch*

Installed new centerforce clutch, lightweight flywheel!!! Damn talk about engagement!! whoa!


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

headed south today to meet up with Colin (dacolino) and pick up a cool set of tarantulas that he had for sale. He offered to meet me midway and I got to see his beautiful '88 wagon in person. Hope my wagons can look half that good when they grow up. We spent some time BS'ing and the drive was just great with the awesome spring weather we had. I'm realizing more and more that this fox forum is home to some real quality people, and I got to meet one more today. Was a pleasure Colin.


----------



## DNICE89 (Apr 19, 2012)

I put some new pioneer speakers in the back but yesterday bought 2 new tires and put them on


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

'New' Dino wheel! (thanks to dacolino) 










What a difference from stock! Stiffer and real nice wide grip. Turning and handling feel great. 

It needs some leather conditioner but I sort of like the worn look as it matches the brown interior :thumbup: The leather otherwise is in great shape - no tears and all the threading is intact. 

(edit: wow - the photo makes the leather look worse than it actually is)


----------



## rsay4654 (Mar 18, 2011)

:thumbup:


redone17 said:


> 'New' Dino wheel! (thanks to dacolino)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Overhauled the diesel fuel injection pump and installed an old Blaupunkt Denver cassette radio.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

*New wheels*

Finally got the snowflakes on.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

denver_fox said:


> Finally got the snowflakes on.


 looking good :thumbup:


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks Redone. I really like the rubber, falken ziex 185s, but I think they make it look too tall. One step at a time tho!


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Found a weird stumble this morning.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I've had a stumble for a couple of weeks. Put in new cap and rotor (needed anyway,) and then new plug wires (it's been awhile.) Maybe plugs next.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

After a year and a half parked in the yard it's back on the road and now freshly buffed and waxed.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

New front end: Voyage lamps, Hella H4 60/55W Xenon +50% Bulbs, painted trim and grill










Now I just have to install the Brazilian Fog Lights to add the cherry on top :thumbup:

Many thanks to Alain for making this possible.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

redone17 said:


> New front end: Voyage lamps, Hella H4 60/55W Xenon +50% Bulbs, painted trim and grill
> 
> Now I just have to install the Brazilian Fog Lights to add the cherry on top :thumbup:
> 
> Many thanks to Alain for making this possible.


 Wow. That is incredibly good-looking!


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Where did you get those headlights, and how much!!!


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

reddfoxx said:


> I've had a stumble for a couple of weeks. Put in new cap and rotor (needed anyway,) and then new plug wires (it's been awhile.) Maybe plugs next.


 It only happened twice and hasn't happened since. I'll be placing an order to tt for some 8mm wires. I think I may also have a bad ground in the ignition system somewhere too, because there was a ton of carbon buildup under the cap and rotor.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking great, Chris! Nice touch with the smoked markers. Can't wait to see it in person :thumbup: 

cfvwtuner those are brazilian '87-90 VW Voyage headlights, easy to find in Brazil, I sent them up when I was there, but for now maybe Zarrir from brazilshopping or Felipe from iMohr could find them for you


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

The coupe got some salty love today. Replaced the cap, rotor, wires and plugs with Bosch parts. PO used Made in Mexico parts...which I'm sure weren't horrible - but there was enough corrosion to warrant the new parts - and it's nice to have a timestamp on when that stuff was all done. 

But it didn't go as easy as it should have. The first spark plug port in the front of the engine has been widened and re-threaded. There is a spacer or sleeve used and stuck on the last spark plug (PO used Champion plugs - ugh!) - so I went to NAPA and got a Helicoil Thread Insert to have it not fit the threads...so back in went the one old plug. I need to figure out the best solution for this mess... 

Used Champion w/sleeve on left and new Bosch unit on right: 
















Insert: 









Also finally put the Tarantulas on the Coupe:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

And as for the Wagon:
Thanks for the kind words on the front end - I love the way it looks too. I just need to find something to close the gap in the center - have a few ideas and suggestions - I'll get to that soon. 

Still haven't figured out why my right blinker is faulty...


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

redone17 said:


> And as for the Wagon:
> Thanks for the kind words on the front end - I love the way it looks too. I just need to find something to close the gap in the center - have a few ideas and suggestions - I'll get to that soon.
> 
> Still haven't figured out why my right blinker is faulty...


 Did you check your blinker fluid? Front end looks great Chris, I love it.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

doppelfaust said:


> Did you check your blinker fluid? Front end looks great Chris, I love it.


 Motul is my preferred brand:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Chris, your Brazilian Front looks great! 
I ended up using a bit of lite gauge aluminum. A bit of a u bend to go around the front edge of the grill and then screwed it to the "rad" support. 
Took a bit of futzing to get it right. 










Today, I painted my horn brackets.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Aluminum seems like the way to go! I'll look into that. Alain suggested the same. 

Regan - you are antenna-less as well. I didn't realize. It's such a small change - but I think it 'adds' so much to the clean front end. 

Guys, of course I checked my blinker fluid - that was the first thing I did. I know I'm still an auto n00b, but cut me some slack here


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

redone17 said:


> Regan - you are antenna-less as well. I didn't realize. It's such a small change - but I think it 'adds' so much to the clean front end.


 Just like the Foxes in the VW Brochures.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Changed the oil in the wagon. Was a weenie and had Firestone do it last time, and they torqued the filter on and probably didn't lube the seal. Thing would not come off... Tried one of those cap filter wrenches, hammered on. Tried punching with screwdriver, and using screwdriver as chisel at base, still nothing. Finally asked Longitudinal to come over with massive channel locks. Even then, it took 15 minutes and a lot of cussing.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris, one more thing to check, your turbo encabulator.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Steve, my reciprocation dinglearm checked out fine!!! I'm at a loss here. 

mmmm...powder coated snowflakes.

There's nothing good on the radio anyhow except for WFMU and NPR...and you can just stream those. Antenna was the first thing to go learning auto body work - I still have a lot of work ahead of me though.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Miss has gotten really bad (almost unbearable to drive) so i spent the last 4 hours tracking down the cause. Pulled all the plugs and cleaned them, checked resistance on all the wires, tested the coil, relocated and cleaned a few grounds, pulled the intake boot and cleaned the fuel dizzy. I was putting the boot back on and a grand canyon crack opened up on the bowl side of the boot, so i cleaned it with a wire brush and slathered it with shoe goo. We'll see if that was the problem when it's dry.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

shoe goo! 

nice macgyver'n - that stuff has come in handy so many times throughout the years. glad to see they still make it.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Heh. Yeah that stuff is beefy. I've used it for tons of different stuff. It was that or weatherstrip adhesive. Shoe goo seems to be more resistant to oil and dries pretty hard, so hopefully it works.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Didnt work. :banghead:

Edit: think i pinned it down, i was digging through a tote to see if i had a coil. Found another k-jet ecu and hooked it up. Took the car out and romped on it for a few minutes and couldnt get it to stumble. I should know for sure tonight because i have to drive 42 miles. Wish me luck. opcorn:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been driving the wagon back and forth to work a lot more lately averaging 26 MPG city. What I will do in the next two weeks are:

1-A few years ago I switched to vented 9.4 in. brakes. The pads are thin, and I've collected the parts for the 10 inch rotors, calipers, and the proper carriers.

2-Get a quote to have the AC repaired. It was so COLD when it last worked, but does not now. Summer driving is uncomfortable in the ol' wagon.

3-Replace the window guide seals with some decent seals from a Cabriolet. They seem to fit with little fuss.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

reddfoxx said:


> Changed the oil in the wagon. Was a weenie and had Firestone do it last time, and they torqued the filter on and probably didn't lube the seal. Thing would not come off... Tried one of those cap filter wrenches, hammered on. Tried punching with screwdriver, and using screwdriver as chisel at base, still nothing. Finally asked Longitudinal to come over with massive channel locks. Even then, it took 15 minutes and a lot of cussing.


Ouch, I've been there with a car I bought once. Mangled the hell out of the filter housing with a screwdriver, and nearly tore it all off. Gave myself a nice cut too. Had to take the flange off and take the bus to a machine shop. Got made fun of and charged $5. :laugh:


Mike, what refrigerant was in your AC system? You could try adding a propane/butane mix to see if it'll kick on. It should be "compatible" with both r12 and r134a. Then, throw some uv dye in there to be able to check for leaks in the bay area. Or jump the low pressure switch to see if the compressor will trip on.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

got all my registration paperwork ready for DMV and got my insurance card as well, so next chance i have it's off to get temps for the '88.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

redone17 said:


> Also finally put the Tarantulas on the Coupe:


I've always thought that for a 13" wheel the tarantula looks pretty good. The offset helps it look good. I tried Orlandos on it once but the offset didn't push the wheel out far enough. Wheels with a 38mm offset tend to look the best.

I've got a set of tarantulas here with new 205/60r13's that I keep pondering putting on for a while to see how it drives...may have to do that soon.

steve


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Love 13"s !!! But it is getting dam hard to get decent tires anymore


----------



## 2 diesel cars (Jan 2, 2012)

*Scrap metal*

Thought about scrapping my 1.6L N/A fox lol but what I did to my fox today I drove it 60Km 
First drive in over a month 

Have not been online cause I moved 60Km north from where i was

Sold the smart car. Have my fox and an f150 and the shop beside my work has a totaled phaeton!!!! 

Aaron wants the interior !!! We will see ! 

Fox with phaeton interior ? MADD hatter ? 

P.s. Hi Alain


----------



## rsay4654 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well today I got the tach cluster in. Trans oil change. Finally got all the lights working right. Put the seats back in all ristitched.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Tinkered with the FOx....buddy Rob checked the timing, and it was at 4 deg! So we bumped it up to 8, and wow, it's way more better! The torque plateau is lower, motor is smoother, nicer pick-up too  Oh and last week I swapped the tranny fluid for the GM Syncro Trans Fluid. That hit the spot too, 
shifting is better, less grabby now.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

redone17 said:


> New front end: Voyage lamps, Hella H4 60/55W Xenon +50% Bulbs, painted trim and grill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome Chris! If I ever get another 1st gen, I would have to track down some of those headlights.


----------



## FLUFFYBUNNY (Jan 28, 2012)

Side skirts and removed the side trim!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

A bit of spring cleaning


----------



## Hardcore (Feb 18, 2002)

Wow that is so nice and clean. I don't think my engine bay was that clean new. 

As for what I did for my Fox today is I bought a well used Bentley for my Fox. So full of info. I'm really pleased.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Changed 2-door's oil (without much difficulty- I changed it last time...)

Noticed wagon's cooling fan isn't working again. 

Put switch in 2-door to disable fan circuit (that one stays on too long...)


----------



## bmurphy13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow I want my bay to look like that!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Parked it at it's new home... Oh yeah, also sent the bumper skins off to a friend so he could mess with them.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking forward to see what he comes up with :thumbup:

Today I used the key to my Wagon in the Coupe. Realized getting out which key I had in my hand.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

redone17 said:


> Today I used the key to my Wagon in the Coupe. Realized getting out which key I had in my hand.


I once bought a scirocco from a junk yard and the key for my GTi fit the ignition and all the locks...


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Realized why the wagon's fan isn't working: I broke a wire off the thermoswitch, probably when I changed the oil... Glad it's something simple.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

just got back from DMV. got 10 day temps for the '88, so i can get it vin verified and emisions tested. also scheduled it for some shop time on thursday to try to track down a PITA oil leak. Chris says crank seal, but we will see and while it's in, new timing belt and tierod ends going on. expect to be driving it to work by next week.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Good Luck! My guess was crank seal.

Checked on mine again, Yep, still in the tent.....


----------



## foxy0505 (Feb 20, 2012)

well today i cut about 2 inches off of my shifter and made it shift like a completely different car in a good way =] its alot more crisp and has more of a race feel. i took it out of the housing and cut 2 inches off then put it in a vice and tacked and welded it put it in and it looks stock =]
i aalso put new rotors in.


----------



## foxy0505 (Feb 20, 2012)

i need help with changing my clutch what is the easiest way to change it?? and i want it to be able to handle more power than stock any ideas???


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Put a switch in to kill the cooling fan circuit. It has been running on sometimes, or coming on on its own. Tried several other things, gave up and did this.



















And just 'cause I like the pic, and my car, here's one of the other car. And yes, it fits (barely.)


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

foxy0505 said:


> i need help with changing my clutch what is the easiest way to change it?? and i want it to be able to handle more power than stock any ideas???


Engineering Speak commencing: Automotive Engineers design drivetrain components to a factor of safety of 1.75-2. This means that the factory components will handle up to double their rated value. Your clutch will handle somewhere around 1.75*factory horsepower. If your fox had 100hp, your clutch should handle 175hp. I have run 185hp on a stock clutch for years. If you are going much higher than that, get an uprated clutch from clutch masters/etc.

PS- don't ride the clutch or let it out too slowly, that chews them up/overheats them faster than horsepower.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Well, I may have killed it.  

The wagon has had radiator issues for a few weeks. Seal broke on the end of the tank. I have a new radiator coming from Brasil (apparently on the same slow boat that brazilshopping.com uses...) and luckily since I'm working in town and only driving a few miles to work and then back home, I've just been driving it and putting a quart or two of water in the coolant reservoir every 10-12 miles or so.

Last day or two even on these short trips the temp gauge has been getting pretty high. No flashing light tho. I thought maybe the thermostat was sticking since it couldn't make any pressure. Last night it was doing this, then the temp gauge came back to normal-ish reading. "Oh, I guess the thermostat must've opened." Heh, not so much. About a mile from home the oil pressure idiot light flashes a couple of times. I made it another half-mile before it got .... insistent. Pull into a gas station and the engine is smoking. The radiator tank has a two-inch-long split in the top.

Probably be this weekend before I can see how bad it is.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

dropped the '88 off at the shop this morning. got my first chance to drive it other than in the driveway. me likee. it has decent guts and a nice ride, other than no odometer and no aparent heater blower (wil check fuse soon), it seems pretty decent. cant wait to get it back and start having fun


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

On a whim I tried some MK strut covers on my Wagon - since the MK2 shocks are too long for the originals and these looked a bit taller. They took a little stretching - but fit perfectly and look great.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

OK, luckily 8V motors are truly as tough as nails. Worked yesterday and had the wife drop me off with the car last night. Started it and drove the last 1/4 mile or so home. Maybe if the radiator shows up soon I can just replace the cooling system and be good for awhile...


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

got the '88 back today and drove it a bunch. i really like it. it has a clunk in the front end that is being atributed to someone leaving out a washer or spacer when assembling the left front strut, but no biggy. Also the oil leak embarrasingly turned out to be a loose drain plug on the oil pan, front of motor is dry as a bone.....(way to diagnose chris). so the main thing i need to do is find something to kill the mildew that has formed on part of the headliner and the visors, so my alergies dont kill me, and then drive drive drive


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Glad to see the oil leak was a big fix. There shouldnt be any washers or anything missing from the front end. I did it myself and had nothing extra.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

15" le castellets 205/50 Yokohama ES100s


----------



## Hardcore (Feb 18, 2002)

These look great. I have the same wheels I was going to run on my wagon but was wondering which rubber I would run. How low are you? Maybe I will have to powdercoat mine so I'm not jacking your swagger.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Hardcore said:


> These look great.


Thanks. They were a bit of a nightmare to get to this point. The first wheel shop totally dropped the ball on them. In fact it looked like they had take a ball peen hammer to the inner lips. The second shop, Panther, came through.



Hardcore said:


> I have the same wheels I was going to run on my wagon but was wondering which rubber I would run. How low are you?


I'm on Soft Sport Springs. Down about 1 7/8 front and 1 5/8 rear. The 205s at the back need some work on the fenders.



Hardcore said:


> Maybe I will have to powdercoat mine so I'm not jacking your swagger.


No worries... there's plenty of swagger in the Fox World to go around. Do what you want.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Worked on the new trunk lid. Getting it ready for some fresh paint working out all the little dings.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

voxwagen88 said:


> I'm on Soft Sport Springs. Down about 1 7/8 front and 1 5/8 rear. The 205s at the back need some work on the fenders.


Soft Sport for what car?

thx

steve


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

kerensky said:


> Well, I may have killed it.
> 
> The wagon has had radiator issues for a few weeks. Seal broke on the end of the tank. I have a new radiator coming from Brasil (apparently on the same slow boat that brazilshopping.com uses...) and luckily since I'm working in town and only driving a few miles to work and then back home, I've just been driving it and putting a quart or two of water in the coolant reservoir every 10-12 miles or so.
> 
> ...


That's a bummer....didn't anyone have a good used radiator in the US? I think I even have one somewhere.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

http://www.autohausaz.com/vw-auto-parts/vw-fox-radiator-replacement.html


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

QuantumSyncro said:


> That's a bummer....didn't anyone have a good used radiator in the US? I think I even have one somewhere.


Hmm, didn't think to look for a used radiator, though I did briefly consider pulling the one from my GL Sport. But that one is also 23 years old, and I would hate to do that work only to have it blow on me.  



90quattrocoupe said:


> http://www.autohausaz.com/vw-auto-parts/vw-fox-radiator-replacement.html


Yeah, but why pay $121 for the Autohaus radiator when an OEM unit can be had for $35? Granted, it might've gotten here faster (although it *does* say _limited availability_...)


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I thought the OEM radiators sold out long ago? Were they non-ac ones? I'm guessing no way to mount the condenser?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Soft Sport for what car?
> 
> thx
> 
> steve


Fox Wagon.
They are quite old.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Removed the mk2 isv because it was letting too much air by and played with the timing a little. I had to use my butt dyno because my timing light kicked the bucket.  tomorrow i'm probably going to check my W.O.T. switch, it seems to not be working, and do a bit of cleanup. I'm driving it 300+ miles this weekend, so its gotta be tip top.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

ziddey said:


> I thought the OEM radiators sold out long ago? Were they non-ac ones? I'm guessing no way to mount the condenser?


No this is the A/C one. It's only available as a 'Red Order' which I gather means some guy in Sao Paulo named Tomas jumps on his burro, rides three days into the Amazon rain forest, finds your part in an old barn, then walks back for seven days because the burro drank from the river and got eaten by the piranhas, tosses it to an old Chinese gentleman who has a leaky old junk, who then sails it up the coast for three weeks, eventually getting to Houston, where Bergenor is waiting to throw it in the horse trailer and drop it off at my local dealer on his way to a horse show in South Dakota.

Oh, and I suspect that my poor wagon actually has a non-AC radiator in it now. I was visually comparing it to the one in the sedan. The top of the tank is shorter, and the radiator itself is a bit narrower. A couple of the mounting screws for the condenser don't quite reach, but it's in there secure enough.

Laf, OK, no sooner had I finished the above than my cell phone rings. It's the parts manager (Fowler VW in Norman, unlike most dealers these guys are a pleasure to deal with) who tells me that he just found out the radiator is being held in Mexico because we didn't give them a VIN number! Luckily, I keep copies of my proof of insurance cards in my wallet so I had the VIN handy.

Now I have a vision of some sweaty guy with an assault rifle guarding my radiator. "No senor, we cannot release this contraband..."


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

'88 passed emissions today and now sports an official set of CT early american plates, so I am legal


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

vwfanatic69 said:


> '88 passed emissions today and now sports an official set of CT early american plates, so I am legal


Where did you get the plates? I am dying to get rid of the hideous orange "modern" NY plates...


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

when you register an "antique" car in CT, it gets CT early american plates. 20 years or older and you get this choice. best part is it limits property tax liability to an assessed value of $500, so tax bill is only a few bucks a year


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

Bought that old girl. Pretty excited about it. Coolant is brown, shift linkage is gone, and the ac works like a dream.









Needs a bit of work but it's a runner. Going to start making some coilovers here shortly. Excited to see what the fox forums have to offer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk beeeeitch


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Welcome! There's a lot of info on here, and helpful people. Car looks clean, congrats :thumbup:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

:thumbup: nice! congrats.

Yesterday: Pulled out of the garage, let the car warm up and saw smoke coming from the hood. Shut the motor down, lifted the hood to see gas all over the intake manifold / fuel rail / and boiling off the exhaust manifold. No flames fortunately. Found a crack in the (2 year old, fuel injection rated) rubber sending line right by the hose clamp on the fuel rail. Partially my fault here, I standard screw (worm gear) clamps are not a great idea for this application as they place unequal clamping pressure on the hose causing issues over time. Heads up to fellow Foxers!

I switched over to Russell Proflex -6an line (stainless steel braiding, over 4 layer hose, 1000psi burst) and the appropriate fuel injection style clamps (t bolt clamps) and drove to work with a smile on my face


----------



## bmurphy13 (Feb 14, 2011)

I seen that online I thought about gettin it. Congrats man its a nice one. I live in Manchester tn and u don't see foxes anywhere.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

got one side in tonight


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Sweet! Inspirational!
Looks like it will look great.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking great Banned, good job :thumbup: any idea when the vents will be going in? Mine should be in in two weeks, once I finish paint!

deadleavesdie, congrats, that's a nice looking Fox! Mine looked exactly like that one day, before I even owned it opcorn: I think you will like this forum, the people are helpful and you will find some surprisingly cool rides when you look deep enough. Please do document and share your work on it!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Vents? 

What bulbs do the fog lights use h7 or h1 ?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Fogs are H3

I need to get mine installed. It's one of my next projects at the shop.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Banned wagon said:


> Vents?
> 
> What bulbs do the fog lights use h7 or h1 ?


Is there a way to aim those things?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes there is a adjuster


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

I really, really want a set of those....


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Banned wagon said:


> Vents?
> 
> What bulbs do the fog lights use h7 or h1 ?


I think he means the vent windows for the doors.


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

Finally got her running, and well! Got some smoke coming off the intake mani as well, so once it cools down, I'll try to track it down. I think it may just be residual fuel from when it was running out all over the place the night I bought it. Heres to good luck:beer:


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*I Bought a New Key....!*

I have been experiencing intermittent starting issues...very sporadic...no pattern...I suspected the ignition switch, after 25 years of turning the key, not an unreasonable suspicion I thought......

I went to the beerstore after a lousy week at work...got my case, tried to start the car...NOTHING! Whereas 30 seconds ago, all was well....after a brief RANT....I bump started the car and squealed the tires all the way thru the parking lot and out to the road in a fit of FRUSTRATION...! (This car is apparently VERY MUCH STILL ALIVE!) Got home. shut it off....same thing....no start.....

Took some tools to work with me the next day, was gonna pay a visit to my Parts car on a break, take the ignition switch from it, then put it in the daily....Then I thought...there is GRAVEL over there on their lot...cant BUMP start the car on gravel, gotta keep it running, better use my SPARE KEY so that I have the other for doors, etc....

When I put my SPARE in the ignition switch, THE CAR STARTED...!!! [GTFOH!!!!] I pulled the key out immediately and compared it to the key that I have been using for the LAST EIGHT YEARS....this is what I saw....









ARE YOU KIDDING ME...?!?








That bit of metal on the point of the key is enough to START or NOT START the car...!
I mean, I'm glad that the fix was only $2.25; versus having to replace the ignition switch and ALL of its related griefs...

The symptoms were odd: Put the key in, turn to accessory, EVERYTHING lit up on the dash the way it is supposed to, but, when turn to start the car....NOTHING...! AS thought the battery had suddenly had all the juice SUCKED OUT OF IT...!!

CHECK the condition of your keys! LOOK for signs of wear and FATIGUE....! After 8 years of service, my previous key will NOT start the car any more, but the spare DOES...! Cheapest FIX EVER!! CHEERS:beer:


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Got a new oil pan, drilled a hole near the front










and welded in a 10-AN fitting for the turbo drain. 








I need to get welding gas and stop using this spattery flux core crap.

The old pan had a steel AN fitting on it but it was messed up and ruined one of my alum fittings, thus causing the leak.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> I think he means the vent windows for the doors.


Precisely :thumbup: thanks!


KRAMMIT, that's crazy and good to know - my main key has the tip rounded off almost like yours. I just thought all the key hole cylinders and stuff just went along with it, being that pretty much any key will unlock my driver's door  good to know!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

KRAMMIT said:


> CHECK the condition of your keys! LOOK for signs of wear and FATIGUE....! After 8 years of service, my previous key will NOT start the car any more, but the spare DOES...! Cheapest FIX EVER!! CHEERS:beer:


Yeah, I actually replaced the keys on my sedan a few years back - they were so worn after 17 years of use that they would no longer open the doors.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...much better...!*

I got some rims from a buddy of mine (YUP! The SAME BUDDY that bought the Silver Wagon for me....! WHAT A GREAT GUY, EH?!?) that are universal in that they can fit either 4 or 5 bolt hole hub configurations...I have 4 bolt style....









....and had a helluva time trying to balance the wheel with one hand, while trying to feed a bolt into the appropriate hole! 









I did a little research and found out that I needed centering rings for the rims...









Quite an easy fix really...just drop the ring into the rim...









Looks like a PERFECT FIT...!









Then carefully put the rim onto the hub...









...AND NOW, there is NO wheel-chattering vibration at 120km/h...(or at 160 km/h for that matter)...because there was before; with the rims "floating" on the hubs...now THAT issue, is NO more....! My Price: $23.00 cdn

I :heart: INEXPENSIVE FOX FIXES:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Small thing...added a badge.










Eventually I'll put this on somewhere...when I figure out where I like it the best.


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

That's a cool badge.:thumb up:

I drove it for a while, finally!!! Runs without a hiccup, no smoke, and rides like a busted Cadillac:laugh:

Love.This.Car.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

DubsesdA3 said:


> That's a cool badge.:thumb up:
> 
> I'll second that! Perfect badge for that trunk lid!!


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

I bit the bullet and drove it to work today. 13 miles each way. Got to work fine and left work fine. About 3 miles from home a guy next to me started shouting, and once I understood what he was saying, I began praying that this will be one of my nine lives gone, and not my whole life.

I lost 3/4 of the fuel from the tank. It was POURING out from the under car fuel pump. I'm going to completely redo the entire fuel system the first weekend of June. I only have about 6 lives left and don't want them all being used up on the Fox.eace:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Cut off the factory spring perch , pressed out the hubs and bearings.Then media blasted a set of strut towers. They are all ready to be cut down to spec. Then the coil overs get shipped to there new lucky owner! Yep my first set that are not for me


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Banned wagon said:


> Cut off the factory spring perch , pressed out the hubs and bearings.Then media blasted a set of strut towers. They are all ready to be cut down to spec. Then the coil overs get shipped to there new lucky owner! Yep my first set that are not for me


Those look great..if you were closer I'd send you off a set to be done!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

ground shipping is not that bad. like $30 from most of NA


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

kerensky said:


> Now I have a vision of some sweaty guy with an assault rifle guarding my radiator. "No senor, we cannot release this contraband..."


 Well, Bee finally got my radiator to the dealer, and I picked it up last night. Parts manager gave my son a free VW hat since we waited so patiently for the radiator.  Guess I know what *I* am doing this weekend...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

kerensky said:


> Guess I know what *I* am doing this weekend...


lounging in a hammock drinking a beer, whareing a new vw hat while your son installs a new radiator in the fox..


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

been driving the '88 like crazy and loving it, but the clunking in the front end is getting worse and seems to be developing rubbing and scraping noises as well. i seem to hear what sounds like the backing plate rubbing, as well as rubs and grinds when turning mostly. it's only the thunk when i'm going straight. when i bounce the car, I can see the top of the strut moving up and down noticably at the upper mount. i can also grab the upper mound and rotate it by hand. the strut shaft turns easily with it. not too sure I want to be driving it much the way it is.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Cleaned, painted, and rebuilt my Scirocco brakes and finally installed them! 

BEFORE 
These are the brakes I was talking about that work with 9.4" vented rotors with the right carriers 
(They are more like the Girling 54's than the stock Fox brakes) 

































AFTER


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Drove the 57 to a memorial day event


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Cool pic (and car.) And nice brake pix- I can vouch for the Scirocco brakes. 

Pulled the dash (again) to fix the 2-door's jammed heater lever (my fault.) Put in a new speedo cable. Changed plugs in the wagon. Sweated.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

j-boogie253 said:


> Cleaned, painted, and rebuilt my Scirocco brakes and finally installed them!
> 
> BEFORE
> These are the brakes I was talking about that work with 9.4" vented rotors with the right carriers
> (They are more like the Girling 54's than the stock Fox brakes)


 Nice Jess. 

Greg W.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Is that the original paint, Banned? Makes me miss my old '57. 

Well, yesterday I uncrated the radiator and got it installed. Kinda thought I was fooked for awhile, it was burning oil pretty bad. I guess when it overheated, I got a lot of blowby and it pooled in the exhaust. Drove it around for an hour or so and burned it all off, and she seems happy as a clam now.


----------



## Army R32 (Feb 6, 2004)

Gonna replace the mirrors. Redid the shift linkage and it drives like a dream. Tried the AC and its colder than my new R. Sweet. 

Going to find out how much to paint and do body work. Should be Mercedes Grey by the end of summer with new old school TSW black rims.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Nope not original paint at all


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Well, as mentioned earlier I finally replaced the radiator, got everything sorted out and drove myself to work again on Tuesday. 

Then yesterday, day two of Operation Renewed Mobility, I had a setback. Rolled out of a parking space to see a dude flying up the street. I jam it back into first to get the hell out of his way, and *pop* goes the shift linkage.  

Limped it a few miles in first gear to my local dealership and ordered a couple of cup bushings. I thought those were NLA? Well, I guess we'll see when they come in. Tried popping it back in place last night, but as soon as I rolled out of the driveway and put it in first, it popped right back out again. 

Le sigh.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Just picked up my new oil pan gasket and valve cover gasket. No more oil leaks starting tomarrow after work.


----------



## brokenlungs (Jan 9, 2012)

Got a new speedo!


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*Ordered it from the dealer?*



squarehare said:


> Got a new speedo!


 How much did you paid?


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I (finally) replaced the missing pivot rod shift bushing with a ball socket joint like this: 










It's definitely an improvement over no bushing, and if you install the ball upside down it reduces the throw. In my case it also magnified a slightly maladjusted linkage so that has to be dealt with now. I knew it was a tad off but it has become more apparent now. 

Kudos to Banned for recommending these in one of the prior posts about shifter linkage bushings. 

If anyone wants a short write-up about how to do it I can do that. 

steve


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

kerensky said:


> Limped it a few miles in first gear to my local dealership and ordered a couple of cup bushings. I thought those were NLA? Well, I guess we'll see when they come in. Tried popping it back in place last night, but as soon as I rolled out of the driveway and put it in first, it popped right back out again.


Well, the cup bushings were legit, so I guess there are still some available. Popped one in there this morning and promptly drove all over OKC today - worked like a champ. :thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Swapped in the horn relay when the fuel pump relay failed. Got home, put in the fuel pump relay I found in the other car's toolbox...


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

QuantumSyncro said:


> If anyone wants a short write-up about how to do it I can do that.
> 
> steve


 I would love a write up on this. My shift linkage at this point came apart after a hard 1-2 shift and although it went back together okay, I feel it's just a matter of time before it comes apart again.


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

Went to the local junk yard today. Found a '93 Wolfsberg, complete. It has 125,000 on the clock and nothing had been touched. I picked the rear bumper, front grill, front bumper inserts, shift knob, boot, and other interior crap. great looking car, calling in a few to see how much for the entire car.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Got an S-10 spoiler a few days ago and installed it. Also replaced my Red oil pressure warning light with a yellow one to add a little more customization and I swapped in a good bulb for the E-Brake light. Now all the lights work again!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Drove the Wagon 200+ miles down to DC. 

:thumbup: 

edit: was getting 34 MPG this trip!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

DubsesdA3 said:


> Went to the local junk yard today. Found a '93 Wolfsberg, complete. It has 125,000 on the clock and nothing had been touched. I picked the rear bumper, front grill, front bumper inserts, shift knob, boot, and other interior crap. great looking car, calling in a few to see how much for the entire car.


If you don't get the whole car, be sure and snag the gauge cluster. All the Wolfies had tachs, and that's a nice upgrade. Plus, you know your speedo will break someday soon.


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

My Wolfsburg doesn't have a tach, and neither does the one in the junkyard.
They want $500 for the car, definitely a great rust free example with only 125k on the clock, but not nearly worth that. Keep in mind it's missing a bunch of stuff that I already took.:screwy:
I'm going back after my next paycheck (so I can justify everything) and grabbing all the "free" stuff I can along with the cluster and probably the seat covers, and maybe all the lights and some engine stuff.


----------



## rsay4654 (Mar 18, 2011)

*WUSTE!!!*

Drove to wuste friday, drove home saturday!!! Badass show. I was the only fox there. Funny how so many people have never even seen a fox! It got so much attention! Best damn party ever.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

j-boogie253 said:


> Got an S-10 spoiler a few days ago and installed it. Also replaced my Red oil pressure warning light with a yellow one to add a little more customization and I swapped in a good bulb for the E-Brake light. Now all the lights work again!


Forgot that I also adjusted the clutch cable and changed the oil....as always 20W-50 and a Mahle filter


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

DubsesdA3 said:


> My Wolfsburg doesn't have a tach, and neither does the one in the junkyard.


Well, poo, learn something new every day. I thought the Wolfies all had 'em.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

kerensky said:


> Well, poo, learn something new every day. I thought the Wolfies all had 'em.


The option packages were always changing. One year all Wolfie cars might have gotten the tach and the next year they didn't. Same with Mk2's also and especially Mk3 cars.

I have a tach but I can't part with the front housing because I need it for my diesel cluster setup (with diesel tach) that I'm putting in. I already converted the gasser cluster that came with my car to diesel (glow light and 'diesel fuel' clock) but I haven't moved finished the tach cluster yet.

steve


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

You'd think the last year hey would include it. My car is "fully loaded"-as far as a Fox goes-but no tach. It's a good thing the majority of us can drive by sound and feel.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats odd because my wolfsburg had a tach


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Transplanted the roof-rack from my accord onto the Fox, which I think it looks x10 better with. And actually the Honda looks better without it IMO. Not sure how I feel about the valance though, it might have to go










Parking it in the city is starting to have its toll on the car.. discovered this while I was putting the rack on










and this










It looks like some little turd threw something/hit the hood with something. I almost never park under trees, but I suppose it could be entirely accidental. Either way I'm glad it's not the windshield.

I'm not sure how the damage by the drivers tail light happened, but it's new, and straight through the primer. Time for a little touchup paint. Also I gotta get that hook correctly latched.


----------



## FLUFFYBUNNY (Jan 28, 2012)

Front skirt and some other little things...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

FLUFFYBUNNY said:


> Front skirt and some other little things...


those are awesome wheels - what are they?

I have to say - I am really digging what you did to that thing - nice summer whip :thumbup:


----------



## FLUFFYBUNNY (Jan 28, 2012)

redone17 said:


> those are awesome wheels - what are they?


Bassett Circle Track Racing Wheels
There are other manufacturers, like Aero, that make the same thing.
I had a set of 15x10 off my dad's late model, but unfortunately they were 5 lug, so I ordered these and they custom made them to 15x8 with a 4" backspacing. Originally I wanted to go with deep dish steelies, but it was just too expensive to have those made.

I'm glad you like it. That is the whole point of this car; to make people smile.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Foxer down (windowlicker)

http://giveagrintofinn.com/


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Banned wagon said:


> Foxer down (windowlicker)
> 
> http://giveagrintofinn.com/


Sorry to hear this. Hoping for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## alankerscher (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Banned wagon said:


> Foxer down (windowlicker)
> 
> http://giveagrintofinn.com/


Holy Crap! Thanks for bringing this up, Banned - been way too long since I remember seeing Anders post up in here.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

kerensky said:


> Holy Crap! Thanks for bringing this up, Banned - been way too long since I remember seeing Anders post up in here.


Good news he got moved out of the ICU this weekend!!


pulled the leaking gas tank from my black wagon, 

tons of little pin holes


















































new tank will go in next week i hope


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

kerensky said:


> Holy Crap! Thanks for bringing this up, Banned - been way too long since I remember seeing Anders post up in here.


I believe Anders preferred phrase was "Hoooolie f'n crap'd my pants "...

Incindiary.

Glad to here he is out of the ICU.


----------



## rival323 (Apr 7, 2010)

FLUFFYBUNNY said:


> Front skirt and some other little things...




mannnn, is there any pics of a build thread or anything oin this ?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Banned wagon said:


> Good news he got moved out of the ICU this weekend!!


That's a good start, thanks for the update. 



Banned wagon said:


> pulled the leaking gas tank from my black wagon, ... new tank will go in next week i hope


Wow, that thing looks like it's had a few too many Pennsylvania winters. That's not the low wagon, right? Fuel leak + dragging chassis = barbecued Fox....


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

rival323 said:


> mannnn, is there any pics of a build thread or anything oin this ?


I'd like to see this also; it's a pretty insane project


----------



## foxy0505 (Feb 20, 2012)

ok so today i found out that taking the rear struts and shocks from a 95 jetta and putting them into my 93 fox raises the ass end up like 2 inches haha so anyone think of lifting the fox thats one possibility haha i really dont like it soooo time to dip into my wallet and get some new shocks and struts that fit haha


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

I could have told you that before the work lol


Sent from my typewriter via telegram


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

I tried not to hit it while pulling into the garage. Seems to make a good weight for holding the concrete down.


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

I had the joy of replacing the passenger side axle due to obvious failure. We have a very steep gravel driveway with a couple of 90 degree turns which is really hard on all of our vehicles (especially in winter with ice). 











-Adam in MT


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

insanebuslady said:


> I'd like to see this also; it's a pretty insane project


 There is an entire video of what they did to this Fox, but I forget where.....


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

just got back from two month trip and started them up with no problem:laugh:


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Banned wagon said:


> Foxer down (windowlicker)
> 
> http://giveagrintofinn.com/


 Damn, that sucks to hear, but glad he's improving.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

just bought the clutch kit two coolant resevoirs and two mahle oil filters im going to have fun lol :laugh:


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

Installed these: 










Didn't lower it much, but the ride is amazing! And yes the front has sleeves too. These were put together by 2bennet. Kyb gas-a-just in front and bilstein sports in back. I'm cutting my old front housings down so i can close up that pesky wheel gap. 

Got this yesterday too. 









eace:


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

Well I had to make a decision I've been avoiding,I'm selling my Fox Wagen!! But I'm doing it to help finance my 88 Fox Wagen build!! Yippee,finally gonna get the other fresh 180.000 km Fox on the road. The 87 went past 1,000,000 kms,so this new one better behave as well as the first.I went through 2 drivers seats,3 sets of pedal pads,wheel bearings 3 times,1 clutch but still original motor and tranny. I've taken the hood scoop,air dam and wheels off the old girl and she is still a good looking Fox.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Gave it a bath


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Got back from a 900+ mile road trip to Montreal from Brooklyn (with a stop at the Litchfield Bug In). I was getting just over 28 mpg with a decent load and two bikes on the roof :thumbup: 

The night before I left: 









Returned safe and sound in BK: 









I wish I got some nice pictures of the Wagon in Montreal - but it was parked for the most part and we road our bikes all over the city (fantastic bike city). We plan to return next year (possibly for our honeymoon) and hope to spend more time exploring. 

I noticed after the last two road trips the Wagon runs better than ever. I went to move it this morning (street cleaning) and it had so much pep in it's step. Like she was telling me "take me somewhere else - I want to go for a ride!" 

Next: PSA Trans swap, 10.1" fronts/new rears, relay lights and install Brazilian fogs 
Then: MidWest trip in August


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

Put a new transmission in Saturday morning, in under 2 hours


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

redone17 said:


> Next: PSA Trans swap





Rogue Leader said:


> Put a new transmission in Saturday morning, in under 2 hours


 Holy crap! Want to do it again? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

ziddey said:


> Holy crap! Want to do it again? :laugh::laugh:


 my thoughts exactly - I am free on Sunday


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

ziddey said:


> Holy crap! Want to do it again? :laugh::laugh:





redone17 said:


> my thoughts exactly - I am free on Sunday


 LOL it helps having 3 people including yourself working on the car and every tool you can imagine around. AND all these bolts have recently been removed, so nothings a fight or stripped or anything.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

just figured out photobucket.......oh and did this


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Lots of tiny things. Removed restrictor "donut", changed oil, steam-washed my aging floor mats, cleaned my wheels all thorough-like, tightened the v-belt, etc.


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

Took mine over a million kms in western Canada,a little slow on the grades but never let me down!!


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

just installed the new coolant resevoir really makes the engine bay look cleaner, and finished one wheel looks great


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Recorded my best mileage yet... 7.3 L/ 100 km or 32.2 mpg combined, though mostly highway, steady 70 mph. 
3000 km from my last oil change (20w 50) and have not used any oil. Maybe I'm not driving hard enough?


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

*Test fit*

I found these wheels in a local JY taken off an old BMW. I don't see anywhere that are BBS but hey they are mesh and period correct. I will be stripping them and painting them a solid silver. What do you think?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

lilgreydentwagen said:


> Didn't lower it much, but the ride is amazing! And yes the front has sleeves too. These were put together by 2bennet. Kyb gas-a-just in front and bilstein sports in back. I'm cutting my old front housings down so i can close up that pesky wheel gap.
> 
> :


 Which bilstein sports did you use in the back, and how did you implement them?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

huzrddy said:


> What do you think?


 They will look great! I love mesh wheels on a Fox - over the next year I'd like to find a set of period correct wheels as well - not sure what style, but 15x6-7...Rials maybe? I have 14" Snowflakes for winters.


----------



## Army R32 (Feb 6, 2004)

Watched it turn 70,000 original miles on the way to work. Gonna replace the mirrors this weekend


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Army R32 said:


> Watched it turn 70,000 original miles on the way to work. Gonna replace the mirrors this weekend


 what you replacing with? I like the OE mirrors but they're kind of like blocks...and prolly not too aero.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

huzrddy said:


> I found these wheels in a local JY taken off an old BMW. I don't see anywhere that are BBS but hey they are mesh and period correct. I will be stripping them and painting them a solid silver. What do you think?


 Nice find, they kind of look like they might be Mahle wheels.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Army R32 said:


> Watched it turn 70,000 original miles on the way to work. Gonna replace the mirrors this weekend


 I'm on the brink of 80k myself - though the speedo was replaced at ~22k - so it's just past 56k now. I always take note when it's cool combinations of numbers - next is 56789! 

I have been thinking about the side mirrors a lot lately and think I am going to try and figure out a non-OEM solution - since we all know those Brazilian mirrors eventually flop all over the place... maybe something bolted into the door? Having a passenger delete is easy - but would have to come up with a drivers side solution...


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

redone17 said:


> I'm on the brink of 80k myself - though the speedo was replaced at ~22k - so it's just past 56k now. I always take note when it's cool combinations of numbers - next is 56789!
> 
> I have been thinking about the side mirrors a lot lately and think I am going to try and figure out a non-OEM solution - since we all know those Brazilian mirrors eventually flop all over the place... maybe something bolted into the door? Having a passenger delete is easy - but would have to come up with a drivers side solution...


 Ive been considering fitting the flag mirrors from a rabbit/caddy/cabriolet...seems like they will fit. Havent gotten much further than that though.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

sippin.fnordies said:


> Ive been considering fitting the flag mirrors from a rabbit/caddy/cabriolet...seems like they will fit. Havent gotten much further than that though.


 
yeah - I was thinking about that. they are readily available - I like the look of them - and they still fit the time period stylistically. I need to get my hands on one and test out some positions... I will be installing vent windows along with this mod - so might be nice to play around with the placement :thumbup:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Mirror option that fits.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

voxwagen88 said:


> Mirror option that fits.


 yeah, but those would be just as hard to come by as German made Fox replacements...:laugh:


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

DubbinChris said:


> Which bilstein sports did you use in the back, and how did you implement them?


 I'll try to grab the part number tomorrow when i can get to it. I've been busy the last few days. They just bolted right in... If that's what you mean.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

redone17 said:


> I will be installing vent windows along with this mod


 i want a set of vent windows so bad. one day...


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

sippin.fnordies said:


> i want a set of vent windows so bad. one day...


 I see them on the Brazilian Voyage in Youtube videos pretty frequently, can't be that hard to find/install


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

insanebuslady said:


> I see them on the Brazilian Voyage in Youtube videos pretty frequently, can't be that hard to find/install


 ...if you live in Brazil/SA.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

*Finally getting good mpg!*

Drove 550 km on 36 liters of fuel which = 6.5 L / 100 km or 36 mpg  It's my best yet! 

Mostly highway, sometimes quite fast, with headwinds, and a couple big traffic jams. 
Average temperature at about 70 +/- 5. 

Needless to say, I'm quite happy! It seems that the cis loves the hot summer weather, and timing set to max spec at 8 degrees.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Banned wagon said:


> Gave it a bath


Awwww, cute lil helper there, Banned. She's growing up fast, man. :thumbup:


----------



## rival323 (Apr 7, 2010)

20120624-DSC_0440 by rival323, on Flickr


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Wooow, that's cool, quite different! How's it running?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

This was all yesterday - but finally got to work on the Foxes for the first time in a while. 

Coupe got a new/old wheel:










------

I was planning on installing these when I did the paint, but that's not happening as soon as I would have liked and was sick of looking at rusty wiper arms. Pictures just show one side, but you get the point - best $10 upgrade yet!

Before:









After: 









Put in a cleaner/less damaged spare wheel cover:










I finally fixed my blinker issue! There was a lose connector in the harness at the switch. It must have slipped out just enough that it was making a connection - but a few bumps later and it stopped working. Once I noticed there was power at the light (which made sense because the hazards worked) and there was power at the hazard switch - it had to be at the turn signal switch or somewhere in there - so simple!

I also started installing the Brazilian Fogs in the bumper - what a project! That was most of my day. I really need to invest in a few tools - but the Dremel proved itself. I have a few adjustments I need to make before I put the bumper back on, but it will be worth the wait. 




















I really need to get this all in one place and start a build thread already. 

Coming along...


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

last night-- make Corrado seat fit in my Fox  


 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

ChevyAndVW said:


> last night-- make Corrado seat fit in my Fox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 wow looks real nice what did you have to do


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

got the wagon done now both are driving now :laugh::laugh::beer:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

89fox_^ said:


> wow looks real nice what did you have to do


 had to cut the sheet metal at the bottom and heat up and bend remove the lap belt. and try and try to get it to fit good. fits perfect now


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Closed the gap a bit - I'm still not 100% satisfied with how they sit - but they will have to do for now. I'll plan to spend more time when I have the bumper off again for paint. I realize a few things I can do to have them sit in the slot a little deeper. 

Hopefully I can wire these up within the next few weeks. 




























Bolting it back on the car Saturday morning before a ride out east for some camping :thumbup:


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

just placed an ored with BFI. Tomorrow Tire Rack gets a call.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Awesome progress everyone :thumbup:

Changed steering wheel (broke horn wire in '90's original one; installed one from my '93.) Changed shift bushings.


----------



## foxy0505 (Feb 20, 2012)

Can anyone help me? My speedometer stopped working in my 93 fox. Is there any suggestions on what I should check? Has anyone else had this problem? If so what did u do and how much did it cost


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Did the odo stop at the same time? If so, it's the speedo cable, a fairly easy fix. If it's just the speedo, it's probably a plastic gear, which is fixable but an involved operation.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

new tires bought and mounted and balanced. just waiting for spacers and ligbolts (hopefully monday) and the wagon will be sporting it's new shoes


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Removed a bunch of tread and burnt up a ton of 101 octain. Finished 19th over all at 24h of LeMons 
ARSE-SWEAT-APALOOZA 2012


----------



## Tarheel93GLS (Jun 20, 2012)

Installed a hood ornament


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Got plates on the Red one and brought it home for the summer.



Banned wagon said:


> Removed a bunch of tread and burnt up a ton of 101 octain.


That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally got around to installing the vent windows I brought from Brazil


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Killer dude. We've got to find someone who will ship these


----------



## dragon17 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Washed her and put new red striping on looks awesome*








[/URL]


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

did this


----------



## 2 diesel cars (Jan 2, 2012)

Made a thread my fox called "need love rekindled" with pics of my fox uploaded by Alain thanx again broski 

New exhaust on her 
New speakers inside
New shocks cause she bounced like a hooker

And kicked her a few times cause it frustrates me !


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome look with the Beetle wheels!  A little more chrome to go with them would look cool I think, like on the door handles, and maybe on the glass trim if that's your style (like older brazilian paratis)


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

thanx for the compliment. gotta say that terry at old school vulcan works makes some sweet adapters and along with the lug bolts from BFI and the spacers I got, i'm very pleased. of course while fitting the passenger side rim, I found my next project. blown outer cv boot, so more than likely i'll be replacing both front axles as soon as i can afford it


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I started it. Took some boxes off of it too...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

vwfanatic69 said:


> did this


:thumbup:
That could lead to a lot of fun with Oldskool air cooled wheels.
Any feedback from the air cooled folks?


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

alaincopter said:


> Finally got around to installing the vent windows I brought from Brazil


i must ask. where and how did you get those side windows!!!  i need those!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

ChevyAndVW said:


> i must ask. where and how did you get those side windows!!!  i need those!


Brasil.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> Brasil.


Yep :thumbup: JY in Brazil


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Updated the mirror replacement FAQ thread, with more work and pictures. 

Greg W.


----------



## huzrddy (May 27, 2002)

voxwagen88 said:


> :thumbup:
> That could lead to a lot of fun with Oldskool air cooled wheels.
> Any feedback from the air cooled folks?


They look like early wide-5's. If so, slap a set of BRM's in silver to match your rig or put some color detailed Raders. That would look bad-ass. I like your set up you have here, very unique! Have you considered color matching the stockers you have on there currently? Might look good.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

*VW'S of America*

Fixed the coupes brake light. Circuit behind the lens is fried I'm guessin since the red foxes board worked in its place.

Also, got Kevin's Jetta running finally:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

^^^ Love the pics. What ended up being wrong with the Jetta?

I retightened a loose strut on my 88 Fox. No more clunking. Much better now.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

novws said:


> ^^^ Love the pics. What ended up being wrong with the Jetta?


Lol, it's pretty embarrassing, I dont know how I didnt notice it sooner.

I noticed when he would turn it over the dist. cap was rattling. I took it off and saw that the rotor wasnt seated all the way. Pushed it on, put the cap back on, and it fired right up! We never did find that injector hat tho! :screwy:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Bypassed my heater core, at least until the replacement heater hoses come in. And hey, not like I need heat here. Our winter was about two weeks long this last year.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Replaced flasher relay and going to do the shifter bushings tonight. Also going to replace the caliper guide boots. :thumbup:


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Installed a Fox II TB into my 1, enjoying the teensy bit of extra power it allows. Also discovered my passenger-side axle is pretty much shot :banghead: Does anyone know if this is the drive axle?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

insanebuslady said:


> Installed a Fox II TB into my 1, enjoying the teensy bit of extra power it allows. Also discovered my passenger-side axle is pretty much shot :banghead: Does anyone know if this is the drive axle?


 The drive axle is always the one that's slipping. Unless you have a limited-slip diff, in which case they're both the drive axle.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Enjoyed the smell of waxoyl and the feeling of solid rocker panels in one.
The sound of a dozen silenced rattles and the feeling of air conditioning in the other.


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

Went to the junkyard again, pulled the ECU and one taillight just for safe keeping.

I turned my crappy tan Fox into a shiny white Fox again. Nothing like 5 hours of good n hard detailing. All in all it was a good day:thumbup:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Finished installing 034 motor mounts on my 93 Fox. I don't know why, but the driver's side mount was a complete PITA even though I've done this several times before on other Foxes, including my 88, which also has 034 mounts. 

Also, better plugged vacuum leaks on the throttle body on my 88 Fox. It does seem to run better, but could just be placebo effect.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Did nothing today. But went to Bug-in here in Colorado and took home 2nd place for the 1993-1999 class. What a good!day


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

1993vw fox said:


> Did nothing today. But went to Bug-in here in Colorado and took home 2nd place for the 1993-1999 class. What a good!day


 
I would say it was a great day. :thumbup: 

Greg W.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

finished installing my new steering wheel (trademark on all my cars) and went to go for a ride.  gots no reverse. I can feel the lever slipping into place for reverse, but it just keeps going forward. so it looks like i have the dreaded affliction. luckily I do have a set of bushings that i picked up in anticipation of just such an event, I just dont really want to go thru the agrevation of installing them. It seems everything I try to fix lately ends up broken worse than when i started, so after looking under the car and seeing how crusty the entire linkage unit looks, I put the jack down, went inside and had an ear of corn. 

went to the pinned thread for the 4speed bushing replacement and all the pix in the original thread are long gone. Anyone have access to them or some similar ones?


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you Greg W.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

1993vw fox said:


> Did nothing today. But went to Bug-in here in Colorado and took home 2nd place for the 1993-1999 class. What a good!day


 WHAT!? You ended up going AND you won an award? I'm super jealous! Wasn't admission like $30 tho? 

I was gonna go, but something awesome happened and I was way too preoccupied(and broke!)


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

denver_fox said:


> WHAT!? You ended up going AND you won an award? I'm super jealous! Wasn't admission like $30 tho?
> 
> I was gonna go, but something awesome happened and I was way too preoccupied(and broke!)


 It was 30 but it was worth it. Nice cars and picked up a 268 cam and TT cam gear for cheap.


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Fixed my hood latch (need to bring it down a little more) and put in my GTI seats that I drove to Boston for :heart: 





















Cant seem to figure out how to get the little plastic covers for the tilt lever off of my Fox seats for transplant


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Been driving quite a bit this summer, lots of hills, country side, highways and dirt roads! From the 1000's of km Iv'e put on this car this summer, with no problems I might add :thumbup: I have learned a few things.. 

a)This car is too hot on the highway on summer days; I need A/C !!!!!  Can it be pretty easily retrofitted? I seriously don't think I can do another summer without it. 

b) 11 month old babies do not like the Fox. Probably has mostly to do with having no A/C, causing the windows to be open on the highway, which makes for lots of wind noise, which makes 11 month old's scream and cry and makes a 1 hour drive feel like a 17 hour drive though hell..... 

c) if I had 20 more hp from this motor, I would be happy. And I need to install that PSA tranny I have in my garage. Starting from a standstill on a hill with a full load with the 4spd PW means doing the 1-2 shift at 4000 + rpm is not cool beans in my books.... 

d) 35 mpg at 70+ mph with a nearly full car. Starting to respect the 1.8 8v motor even more now. It just keeps soldiering on..... and uses no oil!


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Did a 336 mile round-trip in the 88 Fox today. It ran great the whole way. The only downside was a lack of A/C. I've always been impressed how well these cars ride on the interstate, especially considering the short wheel base and the relatively stiff springs on my car. 

My odometer doesn't work and I've always been curious about what kind of gas mileage I'm getting. So, I filled up right before I left and again, right as I returned. 

I ended up going through 10.17 gallons of gas, which puts it right at about 33 mpg. Not too bad, considering there was a lot of stop-and-go on the way up (No.Va. traffic) and I was going 75-85 mph a most of the way back for the interstate portion.


----------



## brokenlungs (Jan 9, 2012)

That's close to what I'm getting in mine. Drove 900 miles two weeks ago and missfox putted right along


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Installed my 268 cam last night and cam seals


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

1993vw fox said:


> Installed my 268 cam last night and cam seals


 That's it? No :laugh::laugh::laugh: afterwards? 

:thumbup:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

ziddey said:


> That's it? No :laugh::laugh::laugh: afterwards?
> 
> :thumbup:


 The car runs great a little more torque, next is the full exhaust & Chip from TT:wave:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

myboxyfox said:


> I need A/C !!!!!  Can it be pretty easily retrofitted? I seriously don't think I can do another summer without it.


 Hey John, I am almost positive that AC kits were available from VW back in the day. I remember reading about someone (I think it was snowfox but I could be totally wrong) who had bought an OEM AC kit to install and later decided to sell it. Wouldn't be an easy install but should be straightforward for the most part; definitely could be done, best bet nowadays being pulling the entire system from an AC Fox. 

As for the performance gains you're after, you should notice a night and day difference with the PSA already, and other than that I would suggest hooking up a full throttle switch circuit (you can get the ECU from The Source in Toronto for not too much) and the usual exhaust and throttle body upgrades. Big valve head swap at some point, and I bet you'd achieve your goal :thumbup:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Enjoyed driving it without the annoying rattle that was in the passenger door.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Longest on-going thread me thinks...today I*

removed both rear quarter windows (ones still out) and doing what I hate the most, autobody! 

Nice chat with "mtbrob" about possibly taking my donor 87 VW wgn 

Yesturday- 
Did score on (qty4) 300zx turbo calipers for 150 bucks  

Ordered G60 rotors  

Called a guy (who said he'd call back and hasn't :thumbdown: ) on Scirroco MC +booster, will take the e-brake cable + rear stubs 

Aug 10th 
Finished the leak under the fuse box finally (removed front wind shield with MORE autobody work):banghead: 

I really need a life more so than this Fox cause I'm going :screwy: 

Trying to figuar out where to store 1998 AEB engine 1.8t A4 motor (need to pick it up soon) and thanks Rob on the 411 about the pilot bearing :thumbup: 

Other than that I'm still recovering from my fatal bear attack and my sister still thinks the world is flat tee hee


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

replaced a shifter bushing...thanks Rien and discovered a split cv boot...i hate those!


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

alaincopter said:


> Hey John, I am almost positive that AC kits were available from VW back in the day. I remember reading about someone (I think it was snowfox but I could be totally wrong) who had bought an OEM AC kit to install and later decided to sell it. Wouldn't be an easy install but should be straightforward for the most part; definitely could be done, best bet nowadays being pulling the entire system from an AC Fox.
> 
> As for the performance gains you're after, you should notice a night and day difference with the PSA already, and other than that I would suggest hooking up a full throttle switch circuit (you can get the ECU from The Source in Toronto for not too much) and the usual exhaust and throttle body upgrades. Big valve head swap at some point, and I bet you'd achieve your goal :thumbup:


Ya, that and I can keep my eyes open for a Fox wagon with working AC  

But for now I think I'll just save my longer road trips for later in the year, when the tarmac is less blazing hot 

Or beef up my head lighting and do most of my driving at night


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah man, your 4-door is so clean though! It's too bad you can't fit vent windows on them.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I have been driving the wagon more because my "other" car is in the shop for hail damage. 
A few months back I started a project that I wasn't able to finish...new front springs and struts.

I ordered new struts and have been using a set of audi 90 front springs. The spring is the same outer diameter, and fits fine. Some coils had to be cut so the ride height wasn't skyhigh, but the benefits are improved handling (seems as though they offer a higher spring rate and aren't progressive like the lowering springs that were on the car), and a decent ride. I have one side finished, and the other to do very soon.

I mentioned earlier there were lowering springs (Corado (sp?)springs, I think before, but really didn't offer that much better handling.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Had a fella stare at the car for a good 10 minutes and then tell me it was one of the nicest Sciroccos he had seen in a long time.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

voxwagen88 said:


> Had a fella stare at the car for a good 10 minutes and then tell me it was one of the nicest Sciroccos he had seen in a long time.


Haha, thats funny. My neighbors friend thought the same thing about my wagon!

Drove all three today. They all started like champs, even the four door which doesn't get loved on like it used to.:thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I've gotten that too . Usually Jetta, though, and sometimes Quantum for the wagon.


----------



## envy. (Jul 27, 2009)

installed a new ignition switch after the last one crapped out and left me driving my Nissan (drives like a Rolls-Royce by comparison :laugh: ) for a few days, then I put on new pads and rotors. She's sitting at home waiting to have those new pads worn in.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

found a VW motorsports steering wheel on craigslist for $10. recovered it and installed it today. awesome. pics to come.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Replaced my alternator. Was driving around, noticed a burnt sugar smell at red lights. Could only be failing alt, or cooling fan> alt was really hot to the touch.....hhmmmm/
hooked up a volt meter, right away found the problem, since I was at 14+ v with the motor not even on. With the motor running, 15.5 volts and climbing Over-charge city!!

Luckily my buddy Rob from across the street just happened to have a Fox alt sitting in his basement, dropped it in, back to 14.7 v. Beauty. 

How much is a used alt worth btw??? $40 seems reasonable?


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

myboxyfox said:


> How much is a used alt worth btw??? $40 seems reasonable?


Sounds about right. 

I'm driving my wagon about 100 miles a day to work, so not much time to work on it. About 6 weeks ago a heater hose that had been leaking slowly for a month or more finally let go. Since it was 105+ outside, I pulled out the old bypass kit and ditched the heat for awhile. 

Well, I shoulda inspected that old hose better. Last night I'm a mile from the house when I look down and the damn temp gauge is pegged.  Managed to limp/coast home. Sure enough, the hose connected to the back of the head was split wide open right at the clamp. And of course, it's the end of the month, no $$$ for parts. Hell, I'll prolly be begging for gas money this week. So I start looking thru my stash and find a couple of heater hoses that go from the head to the core. Pulled off my adapter and the little elbow hose that connects to the "water pipe", stuck the heater hose on the head and managed to twist it around to connect to the water pipe. 

Not a great or pretty solution, and that hose probably won't last very long twisted like that, but if it gets me thru next week I'll be happy.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Clean and Finish detailing in the morning.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Went to Dubs Along The Rockies and took runner up for the class of other VW's


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Sweet! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

vwfanatic69 said:


> *finished installing my new steering wheel (trademark on all my cars)* and went to go for a ride...


Isn't it funny how for some that's the first things that gets changed....at least for me it is...lol 



vwfanatic69 said:


> ...went to the pinned thread for the 4speed bushing replacement and all the pix in the original thread are long gone. Anyone have access to them or some similar ones?


You'll be fine, it's really self-explanatory once you remove the linkage. Just get under there with two 13mm wrenches and it'll be out in a flash. Take care with the lower pivot if you don't have a new bushing for that!

Steve


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

insanebuslady said:


> Fixed my hood latch (need to bring it down a little more) and put in my GTI seats that I drove to Boston for :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those seats... they make my shorts very tight! what are they from?


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

toast_king said:


> those seats... they make my shorts very tight! what are they from?


Look like they're from 85 or 86 GTI


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

i might be completely ignorant to the older veedubs... you're referring to a golf yes?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

toast_king said:


> i might be completely ignorant to the older veedubs... you're referring to a golf yes?


A MK2 GTI... I think 1989 or so but I could be wrong.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I walked into the tent, patted the Fox in the head. It hasnt been started in over a year now.


----------



## brokenlungs (Jan 9, 2012)

Replaced radiator hose it exploded last night :/


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Today I FINALLY installed my Le Castellets! 195 60 14 tires, all different brands, all second hand  

BUT they are all H rated, and I gots them for $40 a piece, with lots of tread on them. At that price I can abuse the sh*t out of them, and not care  

The car looks great, I really like Le Casts on a FOx. Sure, I kinda wish they were 15's, but even 14 inch Le Casts are better then the 13 inch stock steelies I was riding on before/ The ride is smoother, and the grip is better. :thumbup: 

Pictures soon ic:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

New ignition switch (damn steering column spring hit me in the head), headlight relay system (worth every penny and then some). Photos to come.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

bluetoes591 said:


> New ignition switch (damn steering column spring hit me in the head).


 This is reason why you put the nut back on, after taking off the steering wheel.  

Greg W.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

Today I am parking my Fox for awhile. Motor and tranny coming out, clean and prep for solid lifter JH/ABA swap with 9Q. I will be taking my time on this, but plan on doing some sort of build thread when I get around to it. 
What will I be using to get around with my car parked you ask... 
Well my bicycle for one, but for longer days of errands etc, I just bought this: 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
Mine is the black one. claimed 140mpg and it'll do 60mph:thumbup:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ian - sounds like a great plan for the Fox. 

Nice new whip! Looks clean (and 140 mpg?!) - what happened to the Dasher?


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

redone17 said:


> Ian - sounds like a great plan for the Fox.
> 
> Nice new whip! Looks clean (and 140 mpg?!) - what happened to the Dasher?


 Thanks! It's super fun to ride too, but I can't take my motorcycle endorsement test until the 16th so I mostly just get to look at it for now. 
I finally sold the Dasher the other day. I couldn't justify 2 cars a scooter and 5 bikes so something had to go. I only got $700 for it, but that went toward scooter costs so it's all good. 
I figure I'll get the motor and tranny out of the Fox in the next few months, then take my time cleaning the bay (not shaving it though...just removing unnecessaries.) I still need to get a hold of either an ABA block or a 3A, necessary gaskets, shifter bushings, etc. Also need to decide what cam to use and find a shop to do some work on the JH head. Since the Fox won't need to pull daily driver duty anymore I will probably go for a fairly big cam. I'm going for 140-150bhp N/A motor...should be plenty of fun in the hills around here, and also be more than capable of track time...


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Sold my 88 Fox this evening. I am sorry to see it go. I probably put more work into that car than any other I've owned. And it returned the favor and then some, serving as my very reliable primary daily driver for the past six months or so. Hopefully, the new owner of the 88 will be checking in here. 

The good news is that I still have the 93 Fox and it is an awesome runner. It just needs a lot of love -- and a new paint job. It should be a great "rolling" winter project. More to come. Soon, I hope.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

sippin.fnordies said:


> Today I am parking my Fox for awhile. Motor and tranny coming out, clean and prep for solid lifter JH/ABA swap with 9Q. I will be taking my time on this, but plan on doing some sort of build thread when I get around to it.
> What will I be using to get around with my car parked you ask...
> Well my bicycle for one, but for longer days of errands etc, I just bought this:
> 
> ...


 Nice dude! Love those. 

I've been riding around my puch a lot this summer while the fox has been sleeping. Here's mine in the middle.









Oh, and I took the fox out for it's first real drive around with the carb set up- with no timing/fuel/air adjustments it was  The throttle response is amazing, and when the secondary comes on it is just pure music. I love the moped, but I forgot how much i've missed this car.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced one of the front struts yesterday. I wanted a better spring rate, so I used an audi 90 front spring. I cut 1.5 of a coil. It's sitting slightly lower than stock, but the spring is a better handler. New KYB Gr2 struts too. I wanted bilsteins, but they're not in the budget.


----------



## Doug18 (Sep 16, 2008)

Bought novws 88 fox yesterday it is really in great shape. Fixed the wiring on the cold start sensor and "fixed" the drivers seat which was getting jammed on the rear floor mat and not locking. Now the search for 4speed bushings starts because it is very difficult to find reverse gear.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Played find the differences....


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Is the red wagon new? Good to have two wagons. 

I'm on the hunt for another 90 spring. I could not get the other spring off the 90 because of a cross-threaded strut nut.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*moving*

Like to put a big thanks out to bluetoes for all the help saving Fox wgn parts from the crusher, last couple of days stripping parts that are fox specific... but today we pushed her back into among the other crushable Audi's... went to my stop to swap some parts and got some more work done on some insane calipers I'm putting onto my fox... nothing like 8 pistons instead of 2


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

What the Fox said:


> ... got some more work done on some insane calipers I'm putting onto my fox... nothing like 8 pistons instead of 2


 Oh, dude, be careful. 4 piston calipers on a 2000 lb car might snap your neck!  Seriously, need pics, STAT! 

In other news, I changed the right rear wheel bearings today. After all the great weather we've had the past few weeks, it picks today to get over 100 again. :banghead: But, got 'er done. I just need to figure out why I'm going thru bearings on that wheel - this is the third new set in less than three years.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

kerensky said:


> Oh, dude, be careful. 4 piston calipers on a 2000 lb car might snap your neck!  Seriously, need pics, STAT!


 Let's just say he needs those 15 inch wheels.  

This evening I went and did a headlight comparison test. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5809618-Headlight-comparison-test&p=78842831


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

So I spend my Labor Day out in the sun, replacing a bearing on the wagon. 

Get in this morning to drive the 50 mile commute to the office. Car's running great and all is fine with the world. Then that nagging thought runs thru my head - "They always run best right before they break". 

Three miles from the office, the upper radiator hose split wide open. I'm talking about a 6-inch long split. :banghead: Luckily I had a few gallons of water and just enough duct tape to get to the office. Guess I know what I'm doing for lunch.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

kerensky said:


> So I spend my Labor Day out in the sun, replacing a bearing on the wagon.
> 
> Get in this morning to drive the 50 mile commute to the office. Car's running great and all is fine with the world. Then that nagging thought runs thru my head - "They always run best right before they break".
> 
> Three miles from the office, the upper radiator hose split wide open. I'm talking about a 6-inch long split. :banghead: Luckily I had a few gallons of water and just enough duct tape to get to the office. Guess I know what I'm doing for lunch.


 Oh how I know this very feeling too well.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

kerensky said:


> I just need to figure out why I'm going thru bearings on that wheel - this is the third new set in less than three years.


 If you are running the same brake drum, this whole period, you need to check to make sure the race in the drum, is actually tight. If it has any wobble at all, it will take out the bearing. Or check the country of origin. 

Greg W.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

90quattrocoupe said:


> If you are running the same brake drum, this whole period, you need to check to make sure the race in the drum, is actually tight. If it has any wobble at all, it will take out the bearing. Or check the country of origin.
> 
> Greg W.


I'm thinking country of origin, personally. The inner race was in surprisingly good shape given the amount of noise I was getting. I actually put the new bearing in it and with two fingers wedged inside the bearing, turned it back and forth a bit, feeling for burrs. Smooth as silk.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

kerensky said:


> So I spend my Labor Day out in the sun, replacing a bearing on the wagon.
> 
> Get in this morning to drive the 50 mile commute to the office. Car's running great and all is fine with the world. Then that nagging thought runs thru my head - "They always run best right before they break".
> 
> Three miles from the office, the upper radiator hose split wide open. I'm talking about a 6-inch long split. :banghead: Luckily I had a few gallons of water and just enough duct tape to get to the office. Guess I know what I'm doing for lunch.


 So after fixing that one on Tuesday afternoon, I split the *lower* rad hose on the way home Wednesday night. No duct tape this time (I'd used it all the previous day) so AAA to the rescue. Replaced that hose with a new one I had on hand. 

This morning, she fires right up, but is missing pretty bad. :/ Figuring maybe it'll smooth out after driving, I head to work. After 15 miles or so, the temp gauge starts to go east and the oil light flashes.  Pull over, and my expansion tank is dry. It was full last night. Pull the dipstick to find yellowish creamy gunk on it. Sooo, I think I've got a blown head gasket at minimum.  Limped it to my main mechanic, we'll see what he says. 

Hey Bee, I might could use that ABA now...


----------



## PittsGTI (Sep 15, 2009)

Tried to bleed my brakes but couldnt find a socket/wrench small enough for the rear drum brakes. The bleeder seems really small - probably 4mm or so. Anyone knows what size?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Got the last LED bulb in the Blue one. 
Took it to the Langley Cruise-In to get In-N-Out Burgers.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Irony: I work in the auto industry but no longer drive on a daily basis. None of my cars have moved in weeks.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

kerensky said:


> Oh, dude, be careful. 4 piston calipers on a 2000 lb car might snap your neck!  Seriously, need pics, STAT!


 Pics? maybe Bluetoes could help post some from my facebook, I was born analogue, not digital :laugh: 
Nissan ZX300 turbo calipers, but today I was :banghead: on finishing the autocad drawings for adapters on the CNC mill... overkill maybe but will off-set the B5 A4 1.8t K04 chipped ECU going in next spring, just making room in the engine bay, scrap one brake booster, relocating coolant tank, rad, battery and window wash tank. FML


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> Pics? maybe Bluetoes could help post some from my facebook, I was born analogue, not digital :laugh:
> Nissan ZX300 turbo calipers, but today I was :banghead: on finishing the autocad drawings for adapters on the CNC mill... overkill maybe but will off-set the B5 A4 1.8t K04 chipped ECU going in next spring, just making room in the engine bay, scrap one brake booster, relocating coolant tank, rad, battery and window wash tank. FML


 Ah geez, do I have to do all the dirty work?  :laugh:


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

who's got power windows? me!


----------



## awesomeVDub (Sep 11, 2012)

I put gas in it for the first time. $20 gave me half a tank.  I'm so happy my fox is so much better on gas than my jeep!


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

awesomeVDub said:


> I put gas in it for the first time. $20 gave me half a tank.  I'm so happy my fox is so much better on gas than my jeep!


a half tank!? i get a full tank from E to F for like $30. and I get a hair over 400 miles per tank!


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

toast_king said:


> a half tank!? i get a full tank from E to F for like $30. and I get a hair over 400 miles per tank!


At $3.75/gallon, you only put 8 gallons into your tank and get around 50 mpg (400/8). Wow!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

$3.75 is pretty optimistic too for that area from what I'm seeing at gasbuddy



either way, I don't know if I've ever gotten 400 miles to a tank with my old Fox. Absolutely haven't on the current one. :thumbdown: gotta fix those gas leaks


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

so it might be over $30, i only have to fill up once every ten days or so, but yeah on a full tank my odo and trip meter confirm


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, I thought that sounded optimistic. I generally put 9-10 gallons in at a time and fill up after 270-280 miles to keep around a 1/4 tank...I've been getting 28-34 mpg depending on load/bikes/passengers.


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

redone17 said:


> Yeah, I thought that sounded optimistic. I generally put 9-10 gallons in at a time and fill up after 270-280 miles to keep around a 1/4 tank...I've been getting 28-34 mpg depending on load/bikes/passengers.


thankfully not too many people want a ride in murderwagon... so its just me. plus i dont have any of that unnecessary weight of front door panels or a headliner  but yeah the mileage is better than the 06 scion xb it replaced


----------



## awesomeVDub (Sep 11, 2012)

I was putting $60 to $70 a week of gas in my jeep. So $40 every 2 weeks is great. Gas is $4.09 here in sw. Washington


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally replaced the vacuum lines under the dashboard. I can now get cold air through the vents, just in time for winter. :banghead:


----------



## awesomeVDub (Sep 11, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> Finally replaced the vacuum lines under the dashboard. I can now get cold air through the vents, just in time for winter. :banghead:


Lol


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

ziddey said:


> either way, I don't know if I've ever gotten 400 miles to a tank with my old Fox. Absolutely haven't on the current one.


Don't forget - he has a wagon, tank is bigger.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought all Fox tanks were just over 12 gallons...


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

12.3 in both, I think. I think I got close to 400 miles in the 93 2-door, which got the best mileage of the three. Now I figure on ~360.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

ere in Canada land, it costs nearly $50 to fill, tho I am using premium fuel due to running 12 degrees ignition timing. Runs great, feels like 5 extra hp  though it's probably not....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

redone17 said:


> I thought all Fox tanks were just over 12 gallons...


Tanks themselves are the same, but for some reason I can get another half-gallon in my wagon - maybe the filler neck is longer? I was shocked first time I filled up the wagon after owning the sedan for 20 years - I'd never gotten much more than 11.5 gallons in the sedan even after running out of gas, and the first fillup in the wagon I put in well over 12 gallons before the autoshuttof clicked.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

interesting...I'll be sure to keep that in mind when taking the Coupe on long trips :thumbup:


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

today I replaced the passenger side headlight bucket. with big thanks to redone17! now its time to get these http://www.ebay.com/itm/18089152844...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_13467wt_1397


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

toast_king said:


> today I replaced the passenger side headlight bucket. with big thanks to redone17! now its time to get these http://www.ebay.com/itm/18089152844...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_13467wt_1397


Haha, I just realized I need to do the same. Passenger headlight on the wagon is held in with a block of wood.:screwy:

Those headlights would look awesome with the smoked turn-signals. The ballasts intrigue me.

Done a little to the wagon in the past couple weeks. Replaced the ignition,(no more needle-nose keys!) shampooed the rear carpet since the PO spilt tranny oil on it and it stunk. Also replaced the hatch shocks with working used ones, shampooed the rear seats and put them back in.(snapped one of the threaded studs the lower seat hinges sit on:facepalm Added a buch of missing trim, hardware, etc.

Also completely un-deleted the rear wiper assembly and jet, since the first owner had it removed. I'm not sure which look I prefer, but I do like having a rear wiper again!

I'm super lucky, theres a 89 wagon being parted nearby me and I've been getting a ton of pieces off it.

FOX POWER!!!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

denver_fox said:


> Haha, I just realized I need to do the same. Passenger headlight on the wagon is held in with a block of wood.:screwy:
> 
> Those headlights would look awesome with the smoked turn-signals. The ballasts intrigue me.
> 
> ...


if you can get the factory front door panels with the plastic retainers i would be willing to talk money with you!


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

i started my fox for the first time in 8 months it started right up and then i noticed 3 leaks and two of them were gas lines and one was oil  so one gas line was a easy fix i just cut the end off and pushed it back onto the metal line so then i had to fix the other gas leak which came from the top of the gas tank so i looked through the maintainence hole through the trunk and i had to replace the whole line from the tank to the transfer pump then i had to replace the oil filter cus the old one rusted out of the corner which was no problem


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

Red belt and valve cover.... totally stealing!!! First I need to black out my engine bay, and figure outta how people do the shaved bay thing...


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

toast_king said:


> if you can get the factory front door panels with the plastic retainers i would be willing to talk money with you!


The owner of the wagon was lazy and drilled screws thru the driver door panel instead of just replacing the clips. I was thinking about buying the whole door too! Sure, the holes are purely cosmetic,and you wont even see them when the panels on but I'm kind of a purist. The door is so nice too, no dings or rust.

The passenger side panel is nice tho. Grey with black dotted fabric.


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

denver_fox said:


> The owner of the wagon was lazy and drilled screws thru the driver door panel instead of just replacing the clips. I was thinking about buying the whole door too! Sure, the holes are purely cosmetic,and you wont even see them when the panels on but I'm kind of a purist. The door is so nice too, no dings or rust.
> 
> The passenger side panel is nice tho. Grey with black dotted fabric.


how about the headliner?


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

toast_king said:


> how about the headliner?


Um, I can't remember it's condition. The car itself is pretty complete tho. I'll deff be getting more parts off it tomorrow morning after I get payed. 3-point rear seatbelts, maybe the fenders. The engine compartment is rediculously clean. Probably grab the fuel distributor, lines and injectors just cuz they are so clean. 

If you are interested in parts,why don't you PM me?


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I replaced the driver door handle, which broke after I'd unlocked the car and inserted the keys in the ignition....without unlocking the passenger door (like I ordinarily do) so in essence the keys were 'locked' in the car. Fortunately it wasn't running.

Amazingly the passenger door unlocked with the mk3 tdi key so I wasn't completely SOL.

steve


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

i decided it was time to see what my rpms were :beer:


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

hey guys new on vortex and i wanted to share my 93 FOX GL life with you guys this is my first car and im glad its a fox!!! i got it from my dad about 8 months and i just got my liscens so im in a rush to get her done to drive her ASAP but shes been sitting for 8 months  and its cus when i dad drove her he hit a small deer and crushed in the front core support and the headlights and grill so he fixed it enough to drive but then the wheel bearing kinda exploded and the wheel nust came off and sevearly messed up the driver side wheel so lucky i got it fixed and just recently got ALOT done 8 months work to be exact lol all i need now to do is get tags  so heres her life in pics enjoy


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

lol go ahead deffintally post pics after i wanna see


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

toast_king said:


> i decided it was time to see what my rpms were :beer:


I used to shift around 8 o'clock, I love having the tach now!



woodardman said:


> hey guys new on vortex and i wanted to share my 93 FOX GL life with you guys this is my first car and im glad its a fox!!! i got it from my dad about 8 months and i just got my liscens so im in a rush to get her done to drive her ASAP but shes been sitting for 8 months  and its cus when i dad drove her he hit a small deer and crushed in the front core support and the headlights and grill so he fixed it enough to drive but then the wheel bearing kinda exploded and the wheel nust came off and sevearly messed up the driver side wheel so lucky i got it fixed and just recently got ALOT done 8 months work to be exact lol all i need now to do is get tags  so heres her life in pics enjoy


Punctuation brotha, punctuation!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Ma brakes*

Just finished machining my adapters to mate with the calipers for 11" rotors. Next will be to order the 22mm maybe an Audi 24mm MC (suggestions welcome) and remove the brake booster and fab an adapter plate 

http://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p560/gbi68/0533119b.jpg


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

What the Fox said:


>


WHAT THE FOX!!!

How do they feel?? Imagine the stock MC is far too small? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Worked out the plan to replace and simplify the fuel pump and filter setup. Not shown is the damn fuel accumulator which is also being deleted.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the passenger side strut and spring. The spring is a slightly cut Audi 90 spring with a KYB Gr-2 strut. It rides and handles much, much better than before. I should have ordered new ball joints, but I'll get that done next weekend.

Nice brakes!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice brakes![/QUOTE]

Thanks guys... let you know when they release me from the hospital with windshield laceration 
pic was just a test fit, until I fab the MC pedal linkage.... stock 17mm MC sure would travel good 4 inchs with these monsters on and 300zx MC is 1 inch dia


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

I think I'd have to grind the big 'NISSAN' off of those calipers...


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

finally changed my heater core. that job can blow me.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Built a tach cluster out of spare parts and installed it in What The Fox's wagon.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> Built a tach cluster out of spare parts and installed it in What The Fox's wagon.


You beat me to it on posting :thumbup: Thanks for that and for almost rear ending another car watching it red-line... + the fuel relay does cut off just past the limit hahahaha, Today for me I re-molded the inner front wheel liners (lowered and zero off-set rubbing issues)... then tore apart my extra brake booster for parts (shaft linkage)


----------



## woteg (Apr 7, 2009)

Pulled it the garage for a complete overhaul b4 winter

New clutch and cable
Getting head cleaned, new valvetrain, and decked
Full exhaust
Suspension all 4 corners
Replace smashed door, fender, and headlight on pass side
Plastidiping car flat black

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been thinking about matte white plasti dip for the wagon. Pretty cool concept :thumbup:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

redone17 said:


> I've been thinking about matte white plasti dip for the wagon. Pretty cool concept :thumbup:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jayyTUy3GTw

Intriguing! They always make it look so easy


or how about this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qd3uehLnAgw&feature=related


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Got the last remnants of the mismatched silver pinstripes off the red one.


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Teardrops, 10.1's up front, and FKS 60/40 springs and Boge turbo gas all around. Manifold-back exhaust going in tmrw. Any advice for getting those stud nuts off? The ones on the bottom-center seem like they're going to be crappy to remove


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

insanebuslady said:


> Teardrops, 10.1's up front, and FKS 60/40 springs and Boge turbo gas all around. Manifold-back exhaust going in tmrw. Any advice for getting those stud nuts off? The ones on the bottom-center seem like they're going to be crappy to remove


 wow man! nice upgrades all around!! 

lots of PB Blaster - but make sure you have them on good and tight when you put it back together - mine were loose recently - w/ one missing... alain suggested using copper washers... :thumbup:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

^^^ Soaking the mainfold bolts multiple times before breaking them loose is a must. The job wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. You don't have to remove the intake manifold. I didn't break any studs, but a couple of them came out with the bolts. I replaced all the nuts and washers -- and a couple of the studs -- with new hardware from Techtonics.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

x2 on the pb blaster, this and heat work well. 










Launched the canoe with the fox the other day… good river days are starting to come to a close.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

insanebuslady said:


> Teardrops, 10.1's up front, and FKS 60/40 springs and Boge turbo gas all around. Manifold-back exhaust going in tmrw. Any advice for getting those stud nuts off?


 Lookin good! 

I use the penetrant spray like others say, and also use a 6point box end wrench in stead of 12point. The rusted outside will round easily. 

Is the manifold a dual outlet unit or the single?


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Dual outlet to 2 1/4". Good to hear about the PB; I've been soaking it every night for the past week or so  Heading over to weld it up and pop it in, hopefully all goes well


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Got the Red one through Aircare.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Painted the black portion of the bumpers, installed better rear taillights, smoked front corner lights (thanks kinavo!) and re-installed some of the side trim that had been absent from my car since I purchased it. Still need to install front fender trim and smoked sidemarker lights.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

*alot of stuff done this weekend*









got my whole exaughst welded and done heres my muffler before it goes on  








heres the old pos cat and whoever owned this fox before me put the most ****tyest cat on this i put a straight pipe cat on it :laugh:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*AUGHH!!!*

I wanna take a baseball bat to my Fox right now. 

Decided I should check coolant level before going to get lunch. When I went to put the cap back on, I fumbled it and watched it disappear into the engine bay. Now I can't find the bloody thing.  :banghead: 

It almost has to have wedged itself in between the oil pan and the subframe, but I don't want to ruin my work clothes digging for it. I *really* did not need this today... 

EDIT: Darn thing fell into the radiator fan shroud! Had to unbolt it and stick my arm in to the elbow to pull the cap out, but at least I got to drive home.


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

installed factory WORKING door handles! Thanks Oberol_FL! I feel like I'm living a life of luxury now that I dont have to slide my window down and use the inner handle to get in. Now to install the new regulator and power window motor!


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

woodardman said:


>


 How do you get the lights so bright? I got the suber bright SMDs from superbrightleds.com and theyre barely visible.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally went side exit with the exhaust! Since the back part was all crushed up anyways, 5 minutes with a hack saw and a $10 tail pipe later, I fixed everything  

Actually sounds ok! With a baffled Bosal resonator, it's has a nice hum all the time and burbles on de accel. I'll exhaust out the back again come summer, since with the side exit exhaust, the spent gases will just pour into the interior through the back window, which is no good...... 

But during the coming colder months.... no problem!


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

toast_king said:


> How do you get the lights so bright? I got the suber bright SMDs from superbrightleds.com and theyre barely visible.


 did you crack the white casing on top of the cluster to get the ugly green defuser out:sly:


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

woodardman said:


> did you crack the white casing on top of the cluster to get the ugly green defuser out:sly:


 Nope! Now I wIll! Stupid phone Is capItIIzIng every I. Grr. Looks lIke someone got some InspIratIon for theIr red vw In the grIll


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

toast_king said:


> Nope! Now I wIll! Stupid phone Is capItIIzIng every I. Grr. Looks lIke someone got some InspIratIon for theIr red vw In the grIll


 :laugh: thanks toast king and yeah you have to take the defuser out cus it'll look really ugly if you dont and its really easy just take a razor blade and cut the melted plastic only towards the back cus you dont want to rip it all the way off then just slip the green plastic out and its done and THANKS for my VW symbol red and black is my cars theme


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

woodardman said:


> :laugh: thanks toast king and yeah you have to take the defuser out cus it'll look really ugly if you dont and its really easy just take a razor blade and cut the melted plastic only towards the back cus you dont want to rip it all the way off then just slip the green plastic out and its done and THANKS for my VW symbol red and black is my cars theme


 it seems red and black is mine too, it works well  and thanks for the protip, I'll have to do that when I pull my dash out AGAIN this weekend


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

installed a used, working driver's side regulator and my other power window kit, also put in my old ventshades. and got working factory exterior door handles! 

Anyone know how to adjust the window/track beyond the one 10mm bolt holding the front track in place? The window stops with about an inch to go at the top and seems like it's getting bound up. I have it bolted into the upper holes of the regulator slider.


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

myboxyfox said:


> Finally went side exit with the exhaust! Since the back part was all crushed up anyways, 5 minutes with a hack saw and a $10 tail pipe later, I fixed everything
> 
> Actually sounds ok! With a baffled Bosal resonator, it's has a nice hum all the time and burbles on de accel. I'll exhaust out the back again come summer, since with the side exit exhaust, the spent gases will just pour into the interior through the back window, which is no good......
> 
> But during the coming colder months.... no problem!


 I had my wagon side piped so I could make the 300 mile drive home from buying her. sounded like a damn dune buggy but i loved it. Now its got a big ol can from my last car custom welded up. sounds downright lovely!


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

toast_king said:


> installed a used, working driver's side regulator and my other power window kit, also put in my old ventshades. and got working factory exterior door handles!
> 
> Anyone know how to adjust the window/track beyond the one 10mm bolt holding the front track in place? The window stops with about an inch to go at the top and seems like it's getting bound up. I have it bolted into the upper holes of the regulator slider.


 i just installed a brand new front driver side window regulator i love hving my mom work for volkswagen  but when i installed mine it does get very hard to turn about a inch away from the top but if you muscle it it'll go up  i just hated drilling out the rivets to get the oringinal one out :banghead:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

toast_king said:


> it seems red and black is mine too, it works well  and thanks for the protip, I'll have to do that when I pull my dash out AGAIN this weekend


 I did it that way as well a few times (used to have a bunch of clusters). In the end, I've found that you can gain access to the green strip through either light bulb hole. IIRC, I shoved a small screwdriver in there, through the diffuser, twisted and worked it out the hole. No breaking of the white part / gluing it back, etc


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

woodardman said:


> i just installed a brand new front driver side window regulator i love hving my mom work for volkswagen  but when i installed mine it does get very hard to turn about a inch away from the top but if you muscle it it'll go up  i just hated drilling out the rivets to get the oringinal one out :banghead:


 might have to hit your mom up for some parts soon! 

drilling the rivets was no big deal for me, I tapped the holes wit ha steel fine thread 10mm bolt I had lying around and had some aluminum ones to replace the rivets. As for muscling it up... I have power window motors attached to the cranks and it doesnt seem to have enough oomph. I have a new regulator on the pass. side too and that one goes up and down just fine, but this drivers one is giving me a pain in the beans.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

toast_king said:


> might have to hit your mom up for some parts soon!
> 
> drilling the rivets was no big deal for me, I tapped the holes wit ha steel fine thread 10mm bolt I had lying around and had some aluminum ones to replace the rivets. As for muscling it up... I have power window motors attached to the cranks and it doesnt seem to have enough oomph. I have a new regulator on the pass. side too and that one goes up and down just fine, but this drivers one is giving me a pain in the beans.


 whaaaaaaa  you got power windows im jealous man i need to get me them in my fox lol


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

woodardman said:


> whaaaaaaa  you got power windows im jealous man i need to get me them in my fox lol


 Yeah i bought a conversion kit off ebay. Power windows and locks with keyless entry for $100


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

toast_king said:


> Yeah i bought a conversion kit off ebay. Power windows and locks with keyless entry for $100


 LINK?????? plz


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I upgraded the lighting in my gauge cluster. The pic isn't super clear of the guts but I took a strip of super white LEDs, cut it to length, soldered a lead on it and put in place of my stock lights. Opposite the lights, I took a piece of aluminum/foil tape and affixed it to the light housing. This *drastically* increased my light output to the cluster face. I am a big fan of stock light colors so I opted to keep the green diffuser. 










...and the result.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

doppelfaust said:


> I upgraded the lighting in my gauge cluster. The pic isn't super clear of the guts but I took a strip of super white LEDs, cut it to length, soldered a lead on it and put in place of my stock lights. Opposite the lights, I took a piece of aluminum/foil tape and affixed it to the light housing. This *drastically* increased my light output to the cluster face. I am a big fan of stock light colors so I opted to keep the green diffuser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WOW amazing man nice idea did you just solder it to the factor bulb contacts:laugh:


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

woodardman said:


> LINK?????? plz


 http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=300694885833


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

woodardman said:


> WOW amazing man nice idea did you just solder it to the factor bulb contacts:laugh:


 I gutted a stock bulb holder and soldered the connections to that.:beer:


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

swapped out my tie rods and got her aligned, amazing the difference that makes! also discovered i need a f**king special tool to change my upper strut bushings and the cartridges themselves.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Got an impact wrench? You should be able to buzz it off without the tool (actually, if I remember right, I tried first with the tool but was slipping and rounding it. Ended up driving to a shop to have them break them loose, then slowly limp it home). As for replacement carts, I think you can use an allen key for KYB GR2s. For tightening the nut, I had these offset wrenches http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-metric-offset-box-wrench-set-32042.html


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

ziddey said:


> Got an impact wrench? You should be able to buzz it off without the tool (actually, if I remember right, I tried first with the tool but was slipping and rounding it. Ended up driving to a shop to have them break them loose, then slowly limp it home). As for replacement carts, I think you can use an allen key for KYB GR2s. For tightening the nut, I had these offset wrenches http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-metric-offset-box-wrench-set-32042.html


youre thinking too high up, I dont have a problem with that one. the nut that holds the bushing to the strut that has the two notches in it and thats the only way to engage it. this looks like the part I'll need: http://zdmaktools.com/wbstore/main.asp?action=PROD&PROD=VW524&CTMP=1


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Reread your previous post... whoops.

You can use a 14mm deep socket and cut it to make a tool like that. I used a Dremel to make mine.


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

doppelfaust said:


> Reread your previous post... whoops.
> 
> You can use a 14mm deep socket and cut it to make a tool like that. I used a Dremel to make mine.


Eh the tool is only 7 bucks, i just ordered it.


----------



## mr.kyle.henderson (May 15, 2012)

*...*



Banned wagon said:


> my brake lights are staying on... humm is there a spring on the pedal i need to look into ?


you need to drain your brake fluid every two years in a vw fox.
thats what I did when i couldnt get mine to go off.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

guess what guys:wave: ill be driving my fox LEGALLY next weekend cus its finally done its getting inspected an tagged this week and my dads signing over the fox to me i cannot wait to drive it to school cus all my friends have never seen one or heard of one and ill have the only one at my school  im sooooooo excited :screwy:


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

I peed in your pool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Husky McLovin said:


> I peed in your pool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


why


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Got the Red one on the sport alloys.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Got the Red one on the sport alloys.


Sweet! Love those wheels. Off to storage today?


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

rims look nice voxwagon88, today I tore apart my donar brake booster and fabricated parts for direct pedal to MC.... next is battery relocation :laugh:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

It's tucked away til next summer.
Changing the wheels has made the car a lot more mine.
Sad to get sticky tires on it for one day, but that day was a lot more fun than the M+S tires it was on.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Voxwagon88, 

I know it took a long time to get that ^ set of wheels together. I really like the red color on the wagon. What springs did you use to lower the wagon? Noob question, I know. Just wondering though...


I jump started my wagon yesterday. Battery might be on its way out.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Michael
The springs are a bit of a mystery to me. The Previous Owner described them as "Brazilian Racing Springs". He spoke Portuguese and had spent some time in Brasil, so was able to make some exotic after market parts arrive.

They are red. And hard. This might become the autocross car once a few more maintenance issues are sorted...


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Your blue wagon is still my favorite but the red brick looks great with those wheels.

*ninja edit* It sounds like I may have a TT exhaust tracked down for my Fox.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

doppelfaust said:


> Your blue wagon is still my favorite but the red brick looks great with those wheels.
> 
> *ninja edit* It sounds like I may have a TT exhaust tracked down for my Fox.


yeah i cant wait to buy my TT Exhaust for my 93 Fox


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats on the power window set up,where did you get the power window set from and how much. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

1993vw fox said:


> Congrats on the power window set up,where did you get the power window set from and how much.
> Thanks in advance.


he bought the kit off of ebay lol i looked it up it even comes with electric door locks


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

1993vw fox said:


> Congrats on the power window set up,where did you get the power window set from and how much.
> Thanks in advance.


I'll assume this was to me since im the only one with luxury amenities like power windows in my fox, that being the case, yeah i found em on ebay and like woodard said they come with power door locks too. I believe its down to like $85 for the whole kit n caboodle.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

TT exhaust is on the way!

Next thing to pick up is an ABA bottom end.

Toying with the idea of doing black vinyl dye on my dash, it's mostly taken apart already so it wouldn't be too much additional work to remove it. Really wish I could get a Voyage CL dash and center console..


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Really? The simple dash? If shipping wasn't such a big issue, there would be tons of brazilian folks willing to swap.

The improved cluster lighting you did looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

alaincopter said:


> Really? The simple dash? If shipping wasn't such a big issue, there would be tons of brazilian folks willing to swap.
> 
> The improved cluster lighting you did looks awesome :thumbup:


Yeah, I love the simple dash and that small center console.

Thanks alain, I was really happy with how it turned out.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.lunaticfringe.org/vwfox/specs/VW-Voyage-1988.html
whoa never saw that page before


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

ziddey said:


> http://www.lunaticfringe.org/vwfox/specs/VW-Voyage-1988.html
> whoa never saw that page before


DAM :banghead::banghead: i really want a GLS i got the GL i guess its better than having the BASE Model :laugh:


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

changed my oil, went from 5w30 to 15w40. the ticking got quieter, but its still pretty loud. :banghead:

new air filter too since the old one had a burn mark and was oily as hell. new front struts, upper strut bushings, and front pads should come next week.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

For noisy lifters, try Wynns tune up in a can(?) ( I can't remember the name exactly) but it should say on the bottle that it quietens noisy lifters..... and it does! 
Totally worked on my Fox.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

got a new radio but need a radio adapter but no one around here has one for vw :banghead::banghead:


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

myboxyfox said:


> For noisy lifters, try Wynns tune up in a can(?) ( I can't remember the name exactly) but it should say on the bottle that it quietens noisy lifters..... and it does!
> Totally worked on my Fox.


do you mean SeaFoam :laugh: it reallly helps everything


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

89fox_^ said:


> got a new radio but need a radio adapter but no one around here has one for vw :banghead::banghead:


they have em on ebay and why do you need a adapter just solder and heatshrink wrap them as long as you know which wires are which :screwy:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

people seem to have success with MMO or a quart of ATF right before an oil change when it comes to lifters. Or auto-rx if you want a slower process.

The good news is these are 8 valve motors  a whole set of lifters won't set you back too much and are pretty easy to change. Plus, it'd be a good time to match them to a new cam.


As for a radio harness, (forgive me for this) Best Buy seems to always have plenty in stock. I think it was around $10 last time I checked (I hear it might be $20 now??).


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

well, not MY Fox anymore - but I fixed the cluster lights and installed a passenger side mirror for my buddy on the Coupe. He put his plates and registration and took off with a box of parts!

I'll miss popouli.

At least there is hope that he could be mine again some day down the line - but I am excited that I could help out a friend. 

I put a deposit on a 2004 Jetta GLS Wagon TDI in incredible shape.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

redone17 said:


> well, not MY Fox anymore - but I fixed the cluster lights and installed a passenger side mirror for my buddy on the Coupe. He put his plates and registration and took off with a box of parts!
> 
> I'll miss popouli.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Is that the "Pumpe-Düse" model? Looks like a chip can get you quite a bit more torque 



> All of the new generation of diesel engines require a special motor oil which meets Volkswagen oil specification 505.01 (or newer). Serious damage to the engine, particularly the camshaft and injectors will result if oil not meeting this standard is used.


!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

ziddey said:


> Congratulations! Is that the "Pumpe-Düse" model? Looks like a chip can get you quite a bit more torque


Yup - seems they stopped using Pumpe-Düse in 2007...

Already on it sir: PDR sells power modules - 2004 - 2006 100HP
The PD module is design for 2004 and up VW equipped with the Pumpa Dusse engine. It will produce an astounding 40% extra horsepower and torque.

yeah, specific oil - every 5k (suggested 10k, but screw that)

-----

Back on to the Fox - I should FINALLY get to installing the wire harness on Sunday! I also have to work on my advance on the Wagon - needing some gas to get going on a cold morning - but idles fine after a minute or so. Should really track down an o-ring and fix that too. I would have to buy a multimeter...which I should have anyhow. Would like to adjust shifter and fix emergency brake cable as well.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

redone17 said:


> Yup - seems they stopped using Pumpe-Düse in 2007...
> 
> Already on it sir: PDR sells power modules - 2004 - 2006 100HP
> The PD module is design for 2004 and up VW equipped with the Pumpa Dusse engine. It will produce an astounding 40% extra horsepower and torque.
> ...


Sweet, I a chipped MkIV TDi wagon is awesome! I've driven one a bunch, one of my favourite cars to drive.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

I have a feeling I'll be off to a really late start (read: waking up in the afternoon :banghead but if you'll be out working on the car, I might be able to drop by.

So the wagon's been needing a foot on the pedal to start when cold? How high is the idle when cold / hot? What did we end up setting the ignition timing to? 8*BTDC?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah - when I start it up it turns over for a second and then I hear what sounds like a a fuel pump trying (but oddly sounds like it's coming from directly in front of me - relay?) - then dies. one or two slight pumps of the pedal and it starts a little rough - but then idles at 950 pretty quickly and from there on out...and it's driving great otherwise.

If I remember correctly timing is set to 8...

Also have a belt squealing issue to tend to :banghead:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

bluetoes591 said:


> Sweet, I a chipped MkIV TDi wagon is awesome! I've driven one a bunch, one of my favourite cars to drive.


awesome! that makes me way psyched.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the front brake pads, and filled the tank. I'm getting an average of 30 mpg with a mix of highway and city driving. 

For the first time in a long time, the brakes work and feel like brakes ought to work.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

mike in SC said:


> I replaced the front brake pads, and filled the tank. I'm getting an average of 30 mpg with a mix of highway and city driving.
> 
> For the first time in a long time, the brakes work and feel like brakes ought to work.


yeah new brakes will do that :laugh: i bled my brakes and they feel sooooooomuch better :laugh:


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

finally FINALLY got my new front struts and upper strut bushings in yesterday and HO-LEE CRAP! It rides like a freakin real car! 

still getting a couple slight metallic sounds under there tho... what other bushing should I replace? (that are easy enough to do in the garage in michigan in winter)


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

toast_king said:


> finally FINALLY got my new front struts and upper strut bushings in yesterday and HO-LEE CRAP! It rides like a freakin real car!
> 
> still getting a couple slight metallic sounds under there tho... what other bushing should I replace? (that are easy enough to do in the garage in michigan in winter)


Deffintly the control arm bushings i replaced mine and  holy crap it handles like a sports car compared to before :what:


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

woodardman said:


> Deffintly the control arm bushings i replaced mine and  holy crap it handles like a sports car compared to before :what:


Thanks! How tough are they?


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

toast_king said:


> Thanks! How tough are they?


you'll deffintly have to set a day for em cus you have to take off ball Joint and CV axle along with brakes and all that obviously :laugh: then unbolt the control arms and slid the bushing off and replace it id advise using some nice grease like white lighting for long lasting preformance also spray down all bolts and nuts you have to take off and let it sit for a hr or 2 or better yet over night cus the CV Axle bolts were siezed on mine :banghead: and i had to cut the bolt head off and drill them out :banghead::banghead: it was very hard i thought eh simple job NP but went from 1 day to 3 :facepalm:


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

You do not have to take off the axles, the brakes or take out the ball joint to take off the control arms..

It is a good idea to spray the bolt that holds the ball joint to the strut and the bolts that hold the control arm to the subframe.

Undo the nut that holds the ball joint to the bottom of the strut. Drive the bolt out with a brass drift pin. Undo the nuts holding the control arm to the subframe. You will find the nuts in the holes on the bottom of the subframe. You will need an offset 17mm wrench to hold these, while you ratchet off the bolt. Pull bolts out off the subframe, and pry the ball joint off the strut.

I burn out the old control arm bushings. Replace bushings, I use a press.

Reverse to install. One thing, the car has to be on the ground or on ramps before you tighten the bolts and nuts on the controls. You need the weight of the car on them when you tighten them, or you will tear them up later.



Greg W.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

90quattrocoupe said:


> Reverse to install. One thing, the car has to be on the ground or on ramps before you tighten the bolts and nuts on the controls. You need the weight of the car on them when you tighten them, or you will tear them up later.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg W.


Good to know.

FWIW, you may be better off just ordering two new control arms. They aren't that expensive, and your existing ones may possibly be a little bent. Beats having them pressed.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

ziddey said:


> Good to know.
> 
> They aren't that expensive, and your existing ones may possibly be a little bent. Beats having them pressed.


Do you have a link... really haven't searched for that and my bushings/control arms are orig... if the price is right... thats "Fox price"  And has anyone done the rears? I have an option to ge the complete rear trailing arm with disks/calipers.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

What the Fox said:


> And has anyone done the rears? I have an option to ge the complete rear trailing arm with disks/calipers.


I replaced my rears with some polyurethane from Brazil. I had to burn out the old ones, the new ones pressed right in. I am sure with a stock replacement, putting the new bushing in might be a little more difficult. You could need to make a press or have them pressed at a shop.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Fox/Suspension/60/1


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

ziddey said:


> http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Fox/Suspension/60/1


Hot damn! I priced control arm bushings out and they were only slightly less expensive than that. Thanks *ziddey*! For whatever reason I always seem to forget about *GAP*.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

for sure! ahh let me order a pair first before you buy them all


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

ziddey said:


> for sure! ahh let me order a pair first before you buy them all


I only have one Fox, I only need one pair.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Today I like my Fox even more.....

since yesterday I had the dis pleasure of driving a 2000 Saturn SL1. It is hands down the most horrible, depressing car I ever drove. At 75k miles, it is falling apart. The seat adjuster broke off, so I had to drive with my knees in my face.... and when I shut the doors, they sounded as if they are made of cardboard. The front seats look like tomb stones, and the rears are a bolt upright affair. It's a one owner car that looks and drives like it had 17 owners....and it has this nasty habit of over-heating 

So then I got into my 1988 Fox, and grinned from ear to ear. This car looks and feels like a 1 owner car, 24 years later. :beer:

Long live the Fox! The economy car from the 80's that puts some much younger cars to shame, and probably will for years to come!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Drove it to a bike show and filled the tank with premium just spoil it a little.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

finally got sick of my fox smokingso i spent the whole weekend doing the valve stem seals. i also had a really bad misfire and it backfired off throttle. 

and found this.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

good ol facebook


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

ziddey said:


> good ol facebook


^^that's what i meant^^ thanks for fixing that ziddey.:beer:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the old oil since......a long time ago. I last changed the oil in 2010, and slowly put 4k miles on the car in two years.

I washed the car too, it was nasty.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

So, yesterday I changed the oil. Today I drove the wagon to work, but the battery died.

Enter the tow truck.



















I'm testing the battery soon. I left the parking lights on, hopefully won't need a new battery, however, a cell could have given out. Worst case scenario is a bad alternator. Luckily I have a spare.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

pfffffft roll start it


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I really do love a black wagon.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Not my fox, but I have been driving this last couple of days


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

:thumbup:
I like the design.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I like the 0-60 in 4 seconds


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

I am stumped what kind of car is that . (I am usually very good at this but I have been drinking)


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Tesla


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

The fastest American made sedan





http://m.motortrend.com/roadtests/a..._s_test_and_range_verificatio n/viewall.html


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow Ric...

Sometimes I wonder what some of your co-workers say about your fleet of foxes!


Anyway, today I looked at my Fox again after a long time... and for just a split second, I wished I had left it N/A so that I could install one of the toys I brought back from Brazil:










Shouldn't be an unfamiliar sight to you Ric :thumbup:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

My work parking lot is full of all kinds of awesome cars. They are all car guys. I have that headder (hangin on my wall in the shop waiting to be installed)


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice 

The header you got is ust slightly different from the one I brought this time; the runners for cylinders 1 and 2 are a bit shorter in yours in order to make room for the AC compressor:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I've got a header with the longer runners in storage.
It came off the vortex with an extra bend. Gotta sort how to get the #1 exhaust port back in line with the other 3. But it was a bargain. :banghead:

Today I got through Aircare.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Simple question:
Are the headers posted a brazilian product? I think I want one....
Link for more info?


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

Rinsed it off, changed the oil, and concluded that it needs a new head gasket. :thumbup::thumbdown:umpkin:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

mike in SC said:


> Simple question:
> Are the headers posted a brazilian product? I think I want one....
> Link for more info?


Yes they are brazilian, I don't have a link for it but I will be posting the one I brought in the classifieds. I got it from a performance shop in Sao Paulo


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Not that I actually have money for one, but I'd always like to have one.

Thanks


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

ok guys ive been working on my 93 fox GL all weekend so it can pass inspection monday so i did quick rust patches and i did a rear passenger brake cylinder also did new strut bearing then all the patches i did i coated them with under coat for best protection then i had to extend the muffler cus it was too far under the rear and then i waxed her but she needs a new paint job BAD so heres some pics 
before new strut bearings 








After strut bearings 








good drum brake








leaking brake cylinder








new strut bearings








my old keys on left and new blanks on right 








my Emblems yes i know my GL is crooked lol and the chrome symbol is FAST








cant do it with out my Bently and look how nice my hood looks








sorry for the blurriness and these are my new 8" volvo s80 speakers they have amazing bass








thats not dust its white enamel over spray it fell on the car even tho my dad was far from the fox :facepalm:








all nice and waxed hood looks the best cus its new and the center is missing paint cus the box it was in lifted the paint off :banghead:








quick rust patch in spare well (before)








After W/ under coat 








think its time for new struts


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

^^^ Looks like a productive day. :thumbup:

How did you create that patch for the spare tire well; is it riveted in? 

Also, you should be able to use a razor blade to get most of that overspray off your glass.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

novws said:


> ^^^ Looks like a productive day. :thumbup:
> 
> How did you create that patch for the spare tire well; is it riveted in?
> 
> Also, you should be able to use a razor blade to get most of that overspray off your glass.


it deffintly was a productive day and yeah theres no over spray on my glass only on the body and no there not riveted in i used self taping screws cus i didnt have a rivit gun nor did i want to tac in on :laugh:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

woodardman said:


> it deffintly was a productive day and yeah theres no over spray on my glass only on the body and no there not riveted in i used self taping screws cus i didnt have a rivit gun nor did i want to tac in on :laugh:


Keep an eye on your spare tire well, originally there was a body plug down there to allow for water drainage. I cut a hole in my body plug because my taillights sometimes leak a little and it typically goes down there. It's ok to seal it up if your taillights are well sealed.

Looks like you had a really productive weekend

steve


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Man shopping on craigs for intercooler (good prices, bad sizes) and a throttle body from an ABA for my upcoming AEB engine install, also looking for lower control arm bushings, seems Beck A has discontinued those parts, so Moog or factory $$$$ :banghead: Trying figuar out what type of clutch to install that would hold 150 to 200 ponies.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

What the Fox said:


> Trying figuar out what type of clutch to install that would hold 150 to 200 ponies.


stock clutch should do that with no problem...


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

What the Fox said:


> Man shopping on craigs for intercooler (good prices, bad sizes) and a throttle body from an ABA for my upcoming AEB engine install, also looking for lower control arm bushings, seems Beck A has discontinued those parts, so Moog or factory $$$$ :banghead: Trying figuar out what type of clutch to install that would hold 150 to 200 ponies.


Here's one problem solved...
http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Fox/Suspension/29/1


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Keep an eye on your spare tire well, originally there was a body plug down there to allow for water drainage. I cut a hole in my body plug because my taillights sometimes leak a little and it typically goes down there. It's ok to seal it up if your taillights are well sealed.


The coupes driver side taillight leaks bad now. The metal the light screws to is pushed in from the po, probably a wreck he didn't tell me about. Would explain why the driver rear tow hook is bent too. I wahed it about a month or two ago, and when I was done, I opened the trunk to discover the ENTIRE spare tire well is filled with soapy water. I've burned up quite a few bulbs lately, and a bulb holder, because water keeps getting on them.

So does anyone know if they made repair panels for the sedan taillights? I'm sure I've seen them for the wagon before. I was thinking of just taking the taillight off for now and throwin some silicone on the gasket where it mates with the body. What do you guys think?


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

denver_fox said:


> The coupes driver side taillight leaks bad now. The metal the light screws to is pushed in from the po, probably a wreck he didn't tell me about. Would explain why the driver rear tow hook is bent too. I wahed it about a month or two ago, and when I was done, I opened the trunk to discover the ENTIRE spare tire well is filled with soapy water. I've burned up quite a few bulbs lately, and a bulb holder, because water keeps getting on them.
> 
> So does anyone know if they made repair panels for the sedan taillights? I'm sure I've seen them for the wagon before. I was thinking of just taking the taillight off for now and throwin some silicone on the gasket where it mates with the body. What do you guys think?


yeah id say try some silicone or the lock tight gasket its blue lol my trunk just leaks from the weather striping i need to get new ones


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Keep an eye on your spare tire well, originally there was a body plug down there to allow for water drainage. I cut a hole in my body plug because my taillights sometimes leak a little and it typically goes down there. It's ok to seal it up if your taillights are well sealed.
> 
> Looks like you had a really productive weekend
> 
> steve


yeah my tail lights are sealed and the rust was more than half around the drain plug and even if water gets in there the patch sheet is stainless so it wont rust and its all coated in rubber undercoat so it'll be fine lol


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

denver_fox said:


> The coupes driver side taillight leaks bad now. The metal the light screws to is pushed in from the po, probably a wreck he didn't tell me about. Would explain why the driver rear tow hook is bent too. I wahed it about a month or two ago, and when I was done, I opened the trunk to discover the ENTIRE spare tire well is filled with soapy water. I've burned up quite a few bulbs lately, and a bulb holder, because water keeps getting on them.
> 
> So does anyone know if they made repair panels for the sedan taillights? I'm sure I've seen them for the wagon before. I was thinking of just taking the taillight off for now and throwin some silicone on the gasket where it mates with the body. What do you guys think?


The factory seal is cheesy. It wasn't much to begin with and after a short time it gets brittle and doesn't seal at all. I replaced my factory seal with closed cell foam tape on the one side but that's just a test to see how it holds up.

I'm more in favor of the type of seal that Audi used on the coupe GT cars, a kind of rope caulk in black that is very sticky and seals really well, and doesn't fail over time. On the Fox water draining from the deck lid just dumps down onto the taillight seal area, it needs to be diverted better.

steve


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

QuantumSyncro said:


> I'm more in favor of the type of seal that Audi used on the coupe GT cars, a kind of rope caulk in black that is very sticky and seals really well, and doesn't fail over time.


Butyl rubber. Should be able to buy it at your local auto parts store.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

mike in SC said:


> Not that I actually have money for one, but I'd always like to have one.
> 
> Thanks


I hear you, it's a feeling I know a little too well!

I posted it for sale with some more info on it here on the Fox Parts classifieds along with a few more Brazilian goodies :thumbup:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Replaced the low oil pressure sensor again. And repaired a ground.


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

went out to the garage. looked at it, shook my head, finished my cig and walked away.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

lilgreydentwagen said:


> went out to the garage. looked at it, shook my head, finished my cig and walked away.


:laugh: what do you have to do to it??


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

alaincopter said:


> I hear you, it's a feeling I know a little too well!
> 
> I posted it for sale with some more info on it here on the Fox Parts classifieds along with a few more Brazilian goodies :thumbup:


Anybody want to buy a lightly used kidney from a 27 year old male?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

doppelfaust said:


> Anybody want to buy a lightly used kidney from a 27 year old male?


Shoot, there goes the market for thirty year old kidneys...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

doppelfaust said:


> Anybody want to buy a lightly used kidney from a 27 year old male?


Interested. Please define lightly used. How many times do you go to the bathroom on a typical day? :thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Depending on liquid intake, 4-5 times daily. I can do cleanse before delivery to verify a quality product.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

sippin.fnordies said:


> stock clutch should do that with no problem...


A clutch designed for a 90 hp motor that will be expected to hold with more than double hp... So your speaking from personal experiance or just a guess or just from hear-say, if personal experiance than cool


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

doppelfaust said:


> Here's one problem solved...
> http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Fox/Suspension/29/1


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Most of the people that have made any sort of power with the Fox have found that no matter the material or strength of the pressure plate the clutch doesn't hold because it's just too small of a diameter to hold the power...


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol on the kidneys!! :laugh:

My brazilian clutch holds but it's a ceramic-puck style disc and 1200lbs pressure plate - it's overkill and the pedal is very heavy. They sell some 980lbs PP ceramic clutches there that are a bit easier to handle. In the US, I hear SPEC makes a few models that can handle the power.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

alaincopter said:


> Lol on the kidneys!! :laugh:


Pure rediculousness.:screwy:



bluetoes591 said:


> Butyl rubber. Should be able to buy it at your local auto parts store.


Thats really good to know. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I posted earlier that the wagon had to be towed. The battery was bad. My brother is using the wagon while his subaru is in the shop this week.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

What the Fox said:


> A clutch designed for a 90 hp motor that will be expected to hold with more than double hp... So your speaking from personal experiance or just a guess or just from hear-say, if personal experiance than cool


I've run my stock clutch with 10psi (90hp+55-ish) and it was fine. Not quite double HP but close.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

doppelfaust said:


> Most of the people that have made any sort of power with the Fox have found that no matter the material or strength of the pressure plate the clutch doesn't hold because it's just too small of a diameter to hold the power...


So two say their stock clutches are fine, your saying contact area is to small and another say ceramic $$$$, bit  but since the A4 1.8t uses the same flywheel size, thinking just a heavier clutch but to get away from the heavy foot by going master and slave cylinders (thats a guess). Only guy I know is "IloveToGoFast" who did the same swap (that I know)...he had slipping + blew 3rd gear... but he was hitting 300+ ponies lmfao and on an open diff!!! anyhow, this shouldn't be disscussed here I guess.... today (lol's) my girlfriend told me I was hung like a fruit bat.... think thats a fail :laugh:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

bluetoes591 said:


> Butyl rubber. Should be able to buy it at your local auto parts store.


you're right, it's like a windshield seal. All I know is that it makes them a pain to take off but they do not leak!


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Changed the oil. From 20w50 dino oil to 5w50 synth. I tried 10w40 last winter, and Fox HATED it on really cold mornings. I think I'll just stay with the 5-50 all year round, and change it twice a year. 

Oh and I mopped up the water from my foot wells. 7 days in a row of rain showed me that the f-ing windshield leaks, or something...... and after all that windshield frame welding that happened last year, arg~ :banghead:

I'll try a needle bead of silicone around the bottom of the rubber molding to start.. I'm thinking the molding didn't set properly or something like that/


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Finally got sick and tired of looking at a ripped accordion boot so I made this one.

Not completely happy with it, I had to switch to a 4k shift knob because of the fitter at the top of the boot might look weird with the Quantum knob. Also, I cut off too much leather when I attached it to the boot retainer, it's a little tight when it shifts into 2nd and 5th. I have another boot retainer somewhere but so far haven't been able to find it, when I do I'll make another, I have four or five extra Audi 4k boots laying around that I can experiment with...lol.

For your viewing pleasure...

steve


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Finally got sick and tired of looking at a ripped accordion boot so I made this one.
> 
> Not completely happy with it, I had to switch to a 4k shift knob because of the fitter at the top of the boot might look weird with the Quantum knob. Also, I cut off too much leather when I attached it to the boot retainer, it's a little tight when it shifts into 2nd and 5th. I have another boot retainer somewhere but so far haven't been able to find it, when I do I'll make another, I have four or five extra Audi 4k boots laying around that I can experiment with...lol.
> 
> ...



you need to clean er up steve


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

woodardman said:


> you need to clean er up steve


no time...still moving...ugh


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

QuantumSyncro said:


> no time...still moving...ugh


:laugh: just messing with you i have OCD with my fox being clean


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Started the Fox yesterday morning (32 degrees) after the oil change to 5 w 50, and holy crap, it turns over super fast! Caught right away and cold idled at 2000 rpm, oppps a bit too high now 

WIth the dino 20 w 50, it would idle flare to 2000, then die, then restart and idle at 1600. 

Night and day difference between dino oil and synthetic, bring on the cold!
:snowcool:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Decided to attack my engine mount issue yesterday. I had noticed that in all cases that I had seen for B(X,2) platform if there was a green motor mount it was always on the passenger side. I think ETKA even says something about it with regard to Quantum (VW B2) platform. When I dropped the motor in I put the green mount on the driver side and black on passenger side.

Today I got under there to resolve this problem and found that both motor mounts were turned 90 degrees from where they ought to be. :facepalm:

Replacement mounts installed, green on passenger and black on driver, and in the correct position. My vibration problem is significantly reduced....

steve


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I didn't do anything to the wagon today, or much last week. But I did see a five speed Volvo 850 wagon in the JY. It wasn't wrecked, was in nice condition, but had ~275K miles. I've always been looking for a clean 850 wagon, and a manual too. They're always in the scrap yard!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

mmm my first car was an 855T. Fun but maintenance can be expensive.. Ain't no Fox.

Unfortunately, the turbo models weren't available with stick shift. Grab that manual tranny, pedal cluster, and clutch hydraulics!

Or maybe the Volvo people have come far enough in the game that it's "acceptable" now to +T the 2.4L. The 8.5:1 really kills the turbo motor, at least when paired with the automatic. I imagine things are quite different with a manual though..


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'd like to pass the info to someone who could use the transmission. I don't have an 850 wagon, so it's of no use to me. The car is at a place called Ron"s pull a part in Greer, SC.

My parents had a CIS Volvo 245. I think the CIS is why they sold it, and why the people called back after we sold it to them!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Lay in a puddle in an insane rainstorm and replaced the main fuel pump and filter. Fox is once again functional and home resting in my new garage for the first time.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I replaced gearbox oil today....for some reason it didn't take the 2.1L that it was suppose to. I'll be changing it again when the TD engine goes in so it should be ok I think. The old stuff did not look good!

Also replaced the cracked passenger side outboard cv boot with a used boot...temporarily. The crack was getting bigger.


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

Replaced my coolant bypass hose, took out my coolant temp sensor and cleaned it, cleaned what i think is the oil pressure sensor connector and it seems that the lopey idle is fixed so I'm guessing it was the cts. Hesitation, still there and randomly. Sigh...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

My blaupunkt Aspen died this spring and I've had no radio since then. After digging around the attic I managed to rustle up a blaupunkt Lexington that worked AND it used the same connectors.

I have music now...


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Washed the poor grubby thing. Glued the drivers side corner light back together, whole thing was slowly coming apart. Put the the matching Bosch housings back in and readjusted the headlamps. Definite improvement there. :thumbup: Still eyeing the acquisition of some Cibie housings though, they're supposed to be by far the best in our housing size.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> Still eyeing the acquisition of some Cibie housings though, they're supposed to be by far the best in our housing size.


What I've heard too. But the Hella E-Codes have me pretty flabbergasted. They definitely have the most unique highbeams that I've ever experienced. Completely throws the light up and out. Put some overwatt bulbs in them and they do the job quite well.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Well, at this point, it looks like I started Project Daily Driver.
The 89 Coupe is out of long term storage, got a good wash, and spent a night under the stars.
I didnt want to stick it in the garage right away in case there are any mouse left in it.

Plan is to rebuild all the brakes, swap out vented rotors up front, rear drums are gonna be just fine.

Lower it a touch

Build a custom exhaust

Cam belt, tune up

Then Custom door cards and the stereo. 
Pics soon!


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

Yesterday I replaced all the motor mounts, installed an un-torn shift boot, replaced the bad passenger side mirror knob, and replaced the dome light. All in all a good day, now I have to find time in my schedule today to wash the damn thing.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Took advantage of the 60 degree day and have it a bath to get all the salt off of it...because we had a snowstorm the other day :screwy:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Put in a new air filter and changed out one of the rear Bilstein shocks, which was bad. Then took the Fox for a long, spirited drive on some twisty country roads not too far out of town. All in all, a good day.

Edit: It may not have been such a good day after all. I think I blew up my transmission. Does anyone know what's required to swap over to a 2P or a 9Q? I currently have a PSA, but think the shift pattern is different than the aforementioned gearboxes. Do I need to obtain a different shifter box or shift linkage with a swap to a different 5-speed?


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

novws said:


> Put in a new air filter and changed out one of the rear Bilstein shocks, which was bad. Then took the Fox for a long, spirited drive on some twisty country roads not too far out of town. All in all, a good day.
> 
> Edit: It may not have been such a good day after all. I think I blew up my transmission. *Does anyone know what's required to swap over to a 2P or a 9Q? I currently have a PSA, but think the shift pattern is different than the aforementioned gearboxes. Do I need to obtain a different shifter box or shift linkage with a swap to a different 5-speed?*


You don't need anything, everything you've asked about is the same between PSA/2P/9Q.

Too bad about that PSA....


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

novws said:


> Edit: It may not have been such a good day after all. I think I blew up my transmission. Does anyone know what's required to swap over to a 2P or a 9Q? I currently have a PSA, but think the shift pattern is different than the aforementioned gearboxes. Do I need to obtain a different shifter box or shift linkage with a swap to a different 5-speed?


Bummmmmmmmer. What's the tranny doing now?

Since your Fox is a 93, the clutch return spring is behind the pedal itself. In earlier Foxes and I'm imagining all 2P/9Qs, the spring is on the clutch fork in the transmission. Shouldn't really cause much issue. You could remove the spring from the fork, but it won't hurt to just have both. The clutch pedal may be marginally heavier-- in a good way if anything

Did some year 2P trannys have a different sized axle flanges or something? You'd have to swap yours in in that case


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I filled the tank, checked the oil and brake fluid, and drove it to work. I drove 305 miles on the last tank with the marker slightly below the 1/4 tank mark. Not bad.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

mike in SC said:


> I filled the tank, checked the oil and brake fluid, and drove it to work. I drove 305 miles on the last tank with the marker slightly below the 1/4 tank mark. Not bad.


not bad MPG my fox gets like 30mpg hwy and the fox at least my (93 fox GL) has a 13.4gallon tank so i get round about 390miles per tank


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Woo hoo (not fox related, but me related) 

Picked up some hardware at work today
http://www.motortrend.com/oftheyear/car/1301_2013_motor_trend_car_of_the_year_tesla_model_s/


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

ziddey said:


> Bummmmmmmmer. What's the tranny doing now?
> 
> Since your Fox is a 93, the clutch return spring is behind the pedal itself. In earlier Foxes and I'm imagining all 2P/9Qs, the spring is on the clutch fork in the transmission. Shouldn't really cause much issue. You could remove the spring from the fork, but it won't hurt to just have both. The clutch pedal may be marginally heavier-- in a good way if anything
> 
> Did some year 2P trannys have a different sized axle flanges or something? You'd have to swap yours in in that case


Thanks for this info. I need to get under the car to have a look. Each gear seems to engage, but when I release the clutch it just grinds and does not move.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Here's to hoping it's just a busted CV joint :beer:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Banned wagon said:


> Woo hoo (not fox related, but me related)
> 
> Picked up some hardware at work today
> http://www.motortrend.com/oftheyear/car/1301_2013_motor_trend_car_of_the_year_tesla_model_s/


That's awesome. I really want to see Tesla succeed. They seem to have eliminated or struck beneficial compromises with many of the downsides of electric vehicle engineering while really leveraging their upsides.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

getting the itch again (sure, just in time for winter), so i touched base with a local glass guy to get a quote on removing the windshield so i could patch up the rust in the lower surround area. we decided he would just install a new windsheld and it will all take place right in my driveway instead of me having to drive around windshieldless. awesome


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

ziddey said:


> What I've heard too. But the Hella E-Codes have me pretty flabbergasted. They definitely have the most unique highbeams that I've ever experienced. Completely throws the light up and out. Put some overwatt bulbs in them and they do the job quite well.


See, the highbeams are why the Hella is out and the Bosch's are back in. There is too much vertical seperation between the low and high beams on the Hella. If your lowbeams are set up correctly the Hella is trying to fire the highbeams too high. I suspect they'd work much better on a truck or other high vehicle where the low beams needed to be aimed down more.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

vwfanatic69 said:


> getting the itch again (sure, just in time for winter), so i touched base with a local glass guy to get a quote on removing the windshield so i could patch up the rust in the lower surround area. we decided he would just install a new windsheld and it will all take place right in my driveway instead of me having to drive around windshieldless. awesome


I gotta do this soon too. So, does he charge you for removal - then, you finish body work on your time and he charges you for new glass installation? What's that gonna run you?

How are you planning on patching? I am thinking about grinding down and using fiberglass at this point...

---

woodardman - there is no way in hell your gas tank holds 13.4 gallons. 12.1 at best. maybe 12.5 if you had a wagon...


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

redone17 said:


> I gotta do this soon too. So, does he charge you for removal - then, you finish body work on your time and he charges you for new glass installation? What's that gonna run you?
> 
> How are you planning on patching? I am thinking about grinding down and using fiberglass at this point...
> 
> ...


no your right im sorry it actually is 12.4 Gallons look it up :thumbup: 
http://www.edmunds.com/volkswagen/fox/1993/features-specs.html eace:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

actually - I will correct myself. The Bentley claims 12.7 gallons...I guess the Wagon is closer to 13.1 - though I never go more than 280-290 or so miles before fill up. Always try to keep 1/4 tank or more. (which blows my mind because I am getting ~650-700 miles to a 15 gallon fill up on the TDi)


----------



## rjz5400 (Nov 10, 2012)

well I traced the clutch cable (too involved/will adjust another day) check all the fluids (battery needed topping up) scraped all the old Massachusetts inspections stuff off. Vacuumed it out. put the plate on, on drove to get a few gallons of gas, Pump is still so loud and i definitely need new bearings on my recent repair. 

But she is legal Beagle and back on the road!!!


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

redone17 said:


> I gotta do this soon too. So, does he charge you for removal - then, you finish body work on your time and he charges you for new glass installation? What's that gonna run you?
> 
> How are you planning on patching? I am thinking about grinding down and using fiberglass at this point...
> 
> ...


actually, he will come out and remove the glass, i'll do my reairs and he will come back and install the new windshield. if the old one doesnt break coming out, i'll have a good spare. quote was $225 including the windshield and universal trim kit. very reasonable if you ask me. once i see how bad the rust is, i'll decide if we weld in patches or if i can get away with filling with masterseries silver. The thick stuff at the bottom of the can before stirring is great for pits and pinholes.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

$225?!?!?!? My windshield was nearly $800 installed. Had to fight the stupid government insurance company we're obligated to use here in BC to get it, they wanted to write off my car. Just the glass before installation and taxes was around $400.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Christ.

7 years ago when I got a replacement windshield for my first Fox, it ended up being around $160 if I remember right. Got the same quote today after seeing vwfanatic's $225 one and got $303. I entered the same zipcode as last time. Same company. Talk about inflation or something... 303/160=189%!!!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah, I would opt to just get a new windshield. there is enough pitting to warrant a replacement. good thing I have glass insurance and a ball peen hammer 

progress is slow these days for the Fox...I hope to start making a habit of going to the body shop again one of these weekends...maybe this one...


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

redone17 said:


> actually - I will correct myself. The Bentley claims 12.7 gallons...I guess the Wagon is closer to 13.1 - though I never go more than 280-290 or so miles before fill up. Always try to keep 1/4 tank or more. (which blows my mind because I am getting ~650-700 miles to a 15 gallon fill up on the TDi)


Aw yes, the awesome mpg of a TDI. I love the sound and power of a turbo diesel too.
I would have one, but I am allergic to the smell of diesel exhaust. It just makes me feel pukey and I get motion sickness, esp if I'm the passenger and get stuff in traffic. It is the worst feeling.

I'd imagine that the new TDI's are better, but I'd rather have my gasser Fox's odorless exhaust and just live with the 35 mpg....fair trade in my books.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

myboxyfox said:


> I'd imagine that the new TDI's are better.


Actually, with all the new smog controls on diesel cars, they get worse mileage. 

Greg W.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

90quattrocoupe said:


> Actually, with all the new smog controls on diesel cars, they get worse mileage.
> 
> Greg W.


???? my moms 2011 VW jetta TDI get 45-50MPG


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ya know - city driving really takes it's toll on the TDI. Only got 32 MPG this tank. Future-Wife was in traffic the last two weeks. At least it will make a difference for long trips. It IS an automatic (unfortunately) - so that plays a role. 

She shoulda kept the Fox Coupe


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

redone17 said:


> Ya know - city driving really takes it's toll on the TDI. Only got 32 MPG this tank. Future-Wife was in traffic the last two weeks. At least it will make a difference for long trips. It IS an automatic (unfortunately) - so that plays a role.
> 
> She shoulda kept the Fox Coupe


"only" 32 city... I had a hell of a time finding gas the past week. Got the needle to below the red hash on the Volvo (90 765 -- turbo auto) . Finally filled up yesterday. 11.3MPG. Yeah..... 160 miles to the tank.


That 5A is probably a lot more efficient than older autos. Nothing like ZF's 8A though: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZF_8HP_transmission
oh man.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

90quattrocoupe said:


> Actually, with all the new smog controls on diesel cars, they get worse mileage.
> 
> Greg W.


Yes, it does choke the mpg a lot. That's one reason I won't give up my 97 Jetta TDI. It may have a cat and egr but I get better mpg than a new one.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Over the last month I put nearly 2k miles on the fox. A few things need to be addressed. Things such as: new motor mounts (all 3), an oil pan gasket while the engine is in the air, and a new timing belt.

The motor loudly "clunks" while starting in gear. 

I'm looking forward to finally replacing these parts, for now.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

mike in SC said:


> Things such as: new motor mounts (all 3)


http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...unt-set-vw-fox-quantum-audi-4000-p-13095.html

I was really impressed by these. Perfect fit, noticeable improvements.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

Picked up the new Performance BMW and found this.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

90quattrocoupe said:


> Actually, with all the new smog controls on diesel cars, they get worse mileage.
> Greg W.


Yup, look at the old 70s-'80s rabbits. They get 50+, albeit the stinkiness like boxyfox mentioned.
My friend AJ had a old rabbit pickup that ran off of mcdonalds grease. Super cheap ride that always smells like fries haha. Plus he added a cool hood emblem of two rabbits humpin.:thumbup:


----------



## rjz5400 (Nov 10, 2012)

adjusted the clutch cable, man night and day. 

dont have to push through the carpet anymore. 

and i can get reverse without grinding, throwout arm looked straight. I think PO just never bothered to do it.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*One less part to gather*

today placed a bid on e-bay for an intercooler... co-worker who's a Nissan finatic told me better to bid on a IC kit.. it's for the tubing,he mentioned being in canada we get raped on after market tid bits... so an intercooler kit, "is in the mail" :laugh:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Washed and vacuumed it. After a long time of neglect


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

finally changed the plug wires, seems to have taken care of the ****ty idle and hesitation. worth mentioning that when changing them one of em broke in half in my hand lol.

also, found out in the last couple days that she really REALLY hates starting in the cold! before the wires it would take a good 5 or 6 starts to get her to stop stalling out, now she does it in 1 but almost stalls a few times. so... any ideas?


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

toast_king said:


> finally changed the plug wires, seems to have taken care of the ****ty idle and hesitation. worth mentioning that when changing them one of em broke in half in my hand lol.
> 
> also, found out in the last couple days that she really REALLY hates starting in the cold! before the wires it would take a good 5 or 6 starts to get her to stop stalling out, now she does it in 1 but almost stalls a few times. so... any ideas?


Vacume leak maybe?? Does it do this when it warm?


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

So i lve been hearing a knocking noise when i hit the brakes so i took it over my friend matts cus he has a floor jack an a garage lol and took the front driver side tire off and i try'd to move the caliper and it did lol i noticed the mounting bracket bolt on the top was gone and the bottom was really loose so i called advance and they said they had no listing for it so i took the remaining bolt there and matched it with a universal bolt perfectly so with that fixed mine as well try to fix the reverse lights so i checked the reverse sensor on the trans ( closest to the fly wheel) and they were on so i just flipped them figured that was the problem cus ones most likely negative and the other is positve and it worked well one did i have to replace the driver side bulb but now its time to see why my tag lights dont work even with new bulbs im pretty sure the problem is the holder for the bulb because its a ground and its totally rusted and about to break in half so im hopeing my 2 scrap foxes have good tag lights


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

woodardman said:


> Vacume leak maybe?? Does it do this when it warm?


possible vacuum leak. i was supposed to use my tester and figure it out this past weekend, but it was cold and i was unmotivated. when the engine is warm she fires right up and idles smooth.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

toast_king said:


> possible vacuum leak. i was supposed to use my tester and figure it out this past weekend, but it was cold and i was unmotivated. when the engine is warm she fires right up and idles smooth.


:laugh: i heard that i hate working on my fox when its cold i know i have a vacume leak i already fixed one i found it was the white T adapter on the vacume line from the throttle body to the brake booster but my idle is still wayyyy too high it idles around 1200 rpms


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I hope to have 9Q transmission by this weekend. I haven't replaced a FWD transmission...ever.

Any tips? The clutch has been replaced, so it's an in-and-out job. When I HOPE to get there this week I'll have some pictures.


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

woodardman said:


> :laugh: i heard that i hate working on my fox when its cold i know i have a vacume leak i already fixed one i found it was the white T adapter on the vacume line from the throttle body to the brake booster but my idle is still wayyyy too high it idles around 1200 rpms


Yeah that's way high. Mine just doesn't want to stay running when its first fired up in the cold. I hope to get my vacuum tester on it this weekend.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

mike in SC said:


> I hope to have 9Q transmission by this weekend. I haven't replaced a FWD transmission...ever.
> 
> Any tips? The clutch has been replaced, so it's an in-and-out job. When I HOPE to get there this week I'll have some pictures.


Mine went in fine, no clearance issues. I assume you're pulling the engine to do this or are you pulling the two as a unit?

I had to swap over some stuff, don't remember what exactly. Remember to transfer your new release bearing. Also replace the rear selector shaft seal while it's out.

Oh and there are probably three electrical switches on the 9Q, there was on mine, just make sure you figure out which one is for reverse. Seems to me it's the right side near the back but I'll look

If I remember anything else I'll pass it on.

steve


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

mike in SC said:


> I hope to have 9Q transmission by this weekend. I haven't replaced a FWD transmission...ever.
> 
> Any tips? The clutch has been replaced, so it's an in-and-out job. When I HOPE to get there this week I'll have some pictures.


It is a good time to put in a new guide sleeve for the release bearing... and you might need to put a spring on the clutch release arm...


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

mike in SC said:


> I hope to have 9Q transmission by this weekend. I haven't replaced a FWD transmission...ever.
> 
> Any tips? The clutch has been replaced, so it's an in-and-out job. When I HOPE to get there this week I'll have some pictures.


The downpipe will have to be removed. If it's a stock downpipe it will be kind of a pain

Install the 9Q with the trans mount removed from the bracket on the trans
Start the bolt that goes through the trans mount into the chassis first, then bolt the mount back to the 9Q brackets

Good time to do a pilot bearing if it wasn't done on the last clutch replacement

Remove the trans to engine bolts from top to bottom and get the one under the battery tray first, it's the hardest to remove

Remove the front snub mount as well as it will let the engine rock back and forth more

This should help too
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4875652-Transmission-and-clutch-swap-DIY

As far as what I did to my Fox today...I drove it to go work on my Jetta


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

The 9Q seemed to fit without much interference with the tunnel for me. However, with all my ape-like jousting to try to get it to mate, I did manage to scratch up the undercoating pretty nicely.

A guide tube would definitely be a good idea. I didn't notice it too much, but in redone17's Fox, the lack of resistance in the clutch afterwards was a little eerie.


The 9Q should have the return spring, so no worries there.

New release bearing would be a good idea, but hopefully it was already replaced with the clutch job...

Some anti-seize on the splines for the input shaft (where the clutch slides) seems to be standard practice.

Downpipe needs to come off. Soaking the bolts in PB Blaster beforehand may be a good idea. For me, I've always ended up using a dremel to cut off stubborn bolts/nuts. Air tools can definitely help-- came in real handy on redone17's Fox.

The two/three times I've done the tranny job, it was a bit of a pain getting the coolant line to line up. Not a big deal, but if you're on top of it beforehand, it may not be so bad. Make sure to get that ground strap back on afterwards.

Beyond that, it shouldn't be too bad. Front snub mount needs to be unmounted to be able to angle it down enough.

I've never had the pleasure of using a tranny jack, but I imagine it can held a lot. It was always a combination of awkward brute "strength" and elaborate jack+brick/wood setups. Sometimes, the bitch just won't mate. Other times, it goes on without trying. :facepalm:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys. The clutch was replaced, as was the tube, bearing, and clutch cable. 
I'll never go back to the kind clutch pedal I was driving. It was really bad, but is much better now.

While doing this I might as well get a 2.0 too. I have new motor mounts, an oil pan gasket, and ball joints to replace too! I've been hoarding parts for this job for some time. I pulled the linkages off of a 5 speed fox (crushed before I could remove 5 speed), an 1.8T oil filter flange, and few assorted parts. The 1.8 runs fine, but I am looking for a a 2.0 this winter. I'm not sure when I'll get to swapping, but soon.

Pics for fun, but the paint is worse now.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

mike in SC said:


> Thanks for the info guys. The clutch was replaced, as was the tube, bearing, and clutch cable.
> I'll never go back to the kind clutch pedal I was driving. It was really bad, but is much better now.
> 
> While doing this I might as well get a 2.0 too. I have new motor mounts, an oil pan gasket, and ball joints to replace too! I've been hoarding parts for this job for some time. I pulled the linkages off of a 5 speed fox (crushed before I could remove 5 speed), an 1.8T oil filter flange, and few assorted parts. The 1.8 runs fine, but I am looking for a a 2.0 this winter. I'm not sure when I'll get to swapping, but soon.
> ...


doesnt look bad at all mike no visible dents or bad imperfections ( as far as the pic goes) lol you wanna see a ruff fox check mine out :laugh:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

woodardman said:


> doesnt look bad at all mike no visible dents or bad imperfections ( as far as the pic goes) lol you wanna see a ruff fox check mine out :laugh:



She's a 20 foot car. The car was originally metallic tan/gold. It was painted later poorly with black enamel. The good part about the paint the fact that I can buy spray enamel and have a decent match.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

sippin.fnordies said:


> http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...unt-set-vw-fox-quantum-audi-4000-p-13095.html
> 
> I was really impressed by these. Perfect fit, noticeable improvements.


Ditto on my 034 Fox mounts.....

....although I'm pretty pissed off at 034 as of late.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

DubbinChris said:


> ....although I'm pretty pissed off at 034 as of late.


Who isn't?

Greg W.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

90quattrocoupe said:


> Who isn't?
> 
> Greg W.


True story!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah, my mechanic buddy has some smack to talk about them lately too...what's the deal?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Attention to detail. Linear thought when working on a car. Can't do the next thing until the 1st one is done, when they could have been done at same time. 

Greg W.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

redone17 said:


> yeah, my mechanic buddy has some smack to talk about them lately too...what's the deal?


Their customer service is horrible anymore. They won't deal with problems, lie about other people having them to make themselves look better and take weeks to get back to you about thing even if you contact them weekly. That's a good start.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

wow. Lame. Falling off I guess. Glad I grabbed a set when I did.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

If you guys need anything from 034, especially you guys back east, buy it from this company. 

http://www.efiexpress.com/catalog/ 

Mark Swanson is a 034 distributor, and he will make sure you get the part you need. Stand up guy. Mostly deals in Audi stuff, but he is great. I buy 034 stuff from him, just because I like dealing with a stand up person. Besides, 034 makes less money, and I don't pay sales tax, because I am buying out of state. It just gets dropped shipped to me direct any way. But I have bought EFI Express only items anyway. Just a heads up. 

Greg W.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well i was racing around perryville with my friends to there house. i goto shift into 3rd and i just loose my shifter .so i knew it had to do somthin with the linkage so i called my friend and he turn's around and we get two tow straps , put it on the silverrado and on the foxs tow connections on the front. and put hazards and it was onto his house.... we get there and i needed two jacks so i got mine and my friends hondas so we jack it up and im hoping nothing broke and look at it and only the ball came out of the bushing socket so im like....whew lol. I get a flat head and pry it back into the bushing. And that fixed that but the shifter had too much play in it. So i baby'd it home, but i get to a light and look at my rpms are at 5000!??? And i knew my cluster was messing up cus i can hear the engine its idleing normal..... Then i release the brake and it goes down so i hit it again and what does it do? Goes back to 5000rpms again .... So its mocking my brakes now lol.... Then im driving and my radio starts having interferance even though im using AUX to my iphone.... Then my radio starts going on and off and then it totally shut off so i knew it had to do with the alternator.... :banghead: so i turn everything off except my lights (cus its night time) so i get onto my street and my lights dim really low so i quickly get into my parking spot and thats where its sitting for now..  alt is $80 and i have to order a new shifter bushing......


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

woodardman said:


> alt is $80


 http://www.autohausaz.com/search/pr...lectrical & Vacuum&[email protected] Regulator 


Chances are you only need a new voltage regulator. Easy peasy one minute job. Take a Phillips screwdriver to the two screws to remove the old one. You'll probably find it extremely worn. 

Get the Bosch one.. It's "only" $29. Pad order to $50 for free shipping. 

Or go grab one from the junkyard for a buck or two. Lot of old Euro cars used similar Bosch alternators, so you should be able to find a decent one. 

I was driving my Volvo crosscountry when the alternator died in Chicago. Borrowed a friend's car to go to a Pick-n-Pull. It was cold, so I grabbed the first voltage regulator I saw (kind of worn down...) and paid the $2. Two minutes and I was good to go. Haven't bothered getting a new one since... If it were my Fox, I'd have for sure :what:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I picked this up yesterday after work. 









The picture is upside down, should read "9Q". 



Can the engine and transmission be removed through ( going up) the engine bay? 
I'm asking because the motor mounts and oil pan gasket need to be replaced. 

I'm seriously considering an ABA swap because I'll have all the big parts out in a small amount of time.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

mike in SC said:


> I picked this up yesterday after work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'd pull the engine out and then drop the trans tbh. 

steve


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Bought a new transmission for mine (a 2p). Finally. I hate having my cars sit.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I drove it today...it's been sitting in the garage for about a week waiting for me to deal with the fuel leak, had to drive it today because the gold mk2 golf D is being sold tomorrow and I had it in the shop for a little freshening up under the hood. 

Felt good, the shifter is so much more solid than the Mk2. Now I just have to fix that stinkin fuel leak, it's an obnoxious little o-ring in a horrible place that requires the top of the injection pump to come off...which creates a huge mess.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I ordered some stuff. 



1 001301227 Selector Shaft Seal; Transmission Shift Rod Seal; 15x24x7mm 

4 007603-014106 Oil Drain Plug Gasket; 14mm Copper Seal Washer; 14x20x1.5mm 

1 014311113A Main Shaft Oil Seal; 20X30X7 

1 016141181GER Clutch Release/Throwout Bearing; Guide Sleeve 

1 026103085D Camshaft Oil Seal; 32x47x10mm 

1 026103161B Crankshaft Oil Seal; Front Crankshaft Flange Seal Gasket 

1 026103181B Crankshaft Oil Seal; Rear Crankshaft Flange Seal Gasket 

1 026129717D Intake Manifold Gasket 

1 028103500 Air Distribution/Breather Hose; Valve Cover Vent Grommet 

4 028129589B Exhaust Manifold Gasket 

2 037133073A Throttle Housing Gasket; Throttle Body to Intake 

1 048103383B Cylinder Head Gasket 

1 048109119D Timing Belt; Updated Version 

10 049103384B Cylinder Head Bolt; With Washer; 11x98mm 

1 056105313C Clutch Pilot Bearing/Bushing; 15x21x15mm 

1 068103051G Crankshaft Oil Seal; Rear Main/Crank Seal; 85x105x12mm 

1 068115561E Oil Filter 

1 171121407E Expansion Tank/Coolant Reservoir; Non-Sensor Type without Cap 

2 321721173 Clutch Pedal Pad; Brake and Clutch Pedal 

1 443121321 Radiator Cap/Expansion Tank Cap; Female Thread; Round 

6 N90206103 Flywheel Bolt; 10x19.5x1mm 

1 N90288901 Oil Drain Plug; 14x11x1.5mm
 

ABA bottom end swap is *go!* 

Also getting my new battery for my battery relocation after work today.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

doppelfaust said:


> ABA bottom end swap is *go!*
> .


 2 litres of fun.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

sooo..... last night i set out to go to Pennsylvania to my dads for the weekend. so i hop on RT. 40 and pull off to go to WAWA ( a gas station here) and i fill her up. get in to start the fox and its dead so...my mom is coming with jumpers so in the mean time i swapped out the alternator and its so hard to get the alternator tight.. cus the bolt on top the alternator the one with the teeth.. its all ground down and wont grip. so its jumped and i set back out to my dads and i turn off RT. 40 on a wined y back road when...... my radio flickers so im like  :banghead::banghead: so i quickly shut off every thing Blower motor, radio, and unplug my iphone charger. as im driving the lights are getting slowly dimmer so my face is almost on the windshield trying to see with the dim lights. and then the fox started hesitating so i floored it. so right now its pitch black on a old back road and im going 50+ the speed limit is 35 :laugh: i felt like a race car driver , but i get to the end where it meets RT. 222 and i had to sit at a stop light. as it finally turns green i let out the clutch and i dont even let it out enough to go and it stalls :banghead: so i try restarting it and NOTHING its so dead it wouldnt even turn over ONCE so the guy behind me helps me push it up to the side of the road and thats when my step dad comes and he gets the belt tighter than me... cus its kinda hard to do it by myself and thats when i decided to call it quits and i head back home with no problems


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Gave the Fox a good wash a couple days ago, and parked it in the garage. It snowed last night, not too much, but enough for those evil salt trucks to go by~ 
I'm very lucky Fox has a cool dry place to hide out for the winter :snowcool:


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

well i changed my Fuel Injection lines.. Also have a Ignition Coil on its way due to mine not working  i have no spark  oh and i have 2 new Alternator tensioner bolts (one for a spare). because my bolts teeth are stripped an wont hold the alternator belt tight


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Snagged an older generation Alpine off of eBay to put into the Fox... I had some bright silver Pioneer deck with a white display and it just seemed "off" in the car. 










I think it will look a lot better since I left my stock lighting so the greens will match.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

woodardman said:


> sooo..... last night i set out to go to Pennsylvania to my dads for the weekend. so i hop on RT. 40 and pull off to go to WAWA ( a gas station here) and i fill her up. get in to start the fox and its dead so...my mom is coming with jumpers so in the mean time i swapped out the alternator and its so hard to get the alternator tight.. cus the bolt on top the alternator the one with the teeth.. its all ground down and wont grip. so its jumped and i set back out to my dads and i turn off RT. 40 on a wined y back road when...... my radio flickers so im like  :banghead::banghead: so i quickly shut off every thing Blower motor, radio, and unplug my iphone charger. as im driving the lights are getting slowly dimmer so my face is almost on the windshield trying to see with the dim lights. and then the fox started hesitating so i floored it. so right now its pitch black on a old back road and im going 50+ the speed limit is 35 :laugh: i felt like a race car driver , but i get to the end where it meets RT. 222 and i had to sit at a stop light. as it finally turns green i let out the clutch and i dont even let it out enough to go and it stalls :banghead: so i try restarting it and NOTHING its so dead it wouldnt even turn over ONCE so the guy behind me helps me push it up to the side of the road and thats when my step dad comes and he gets the belt tighter than me... cus its kinda hard to do it by myself and thats when i decided to call it quits and i head back home with no problems


 sounds to me like you ran out of blinker fluid...


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...thought I'd LIKE IT BACK...*

Haven't had a rear wiper that functions for about THREE YEARS now....TONIGHT; I decided I WANTED a WORKING rear wiper for this WINTER....I suspected the wiring; as the opening and closing of the hatch can sometimes PINCH the wires....but, that wasn't the case.....the SPINDLE had SEIZED within the body of the wiper motor.....had to remove the motor; and HELP the spindle remember what it is supposed to do.... 









I ended up hammering the shaft loose from its gearing; then put some anti-seize compound on the shaft before putting it back together.......I MISSED not having a rear wiper....and NOW.....its BACK...!!!


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

QuantumSyncro said:


> sounds to me like you ran out of blinker fluid...


 Oh haha Syncro


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Replaced the fog light bulbs to a actual yellow bulb.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

The shifter linkage decided to go ON MY WAY TO SCHOOL -__- waiting on my friend. To bring his hydulic jack . so i can put the ball back into its socket i really need to swap my bushings out this weeken ASAP


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

spun it around facing the "out" way in my driveway so i could drive it (minus reverse) til my new beetle gets out of the shop. seems the imobilizer was triggered and the shop that normally services my car isnt equipped to clear this, so 2nd tow in 2 days to the dealer tomorrow, and the fox will chug on and get me where i need to go, as long as i'm going forward. (plus i cant find the 4speed bushing kit I had gotten, to rebuild the linkage......gonna really have to start digging for that)


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I drove the noisy thing to work. I took it to work because it is more comfortable to drive than the civic when my back aches. 

I'm cobbling parts for a thread soon. I'm using stock VW parts for an alternative intake boot. All of the ones I have are on the verge of becoming too old to use (possible vacuum issues). 

With the last tank I averaged 30 MPG. 

I cleaned up the 9Q (might be why my back hurts) an put it in storage. I'm considering having a shop do the job-I do not want to hurt this much and be back in bed for days!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Put in a brand new fuel pump and a set of used sway bar bushings. I have new sway bar bushings somewhere, but I'm not sure where...


----------



## 89foxbox (Dec 10, 2002)

Completely removed the fuel distributor/airbox and also the intake manifold and alternator.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Big project: wired a piece of cardboard in front of radiator for winter.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

I started it to keep the battery from dying and cleaned a bunch of leaves off of it.

I think UPS lost the second transmission I ordered (the first trans. was bad) so this annoying saga continues ...


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well went out to start my fox to let her warm up before i go to school... An i come back out an the door locked its self..  (guessing i shut it too hard) soo i get a metal coat hanger an pop'd the lock  i feel so acomplished!!


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Made a trip to perryville to day. an its been raining on/off all day!!. i have brand new Falken Ziex tires an my fox has no!! grip on the roads an i let the clutch out so softly too. im guessing 1st gear in the fox has too much torgue for its own good! then again its weight doesn't help the fact!:laugh:


----------



## 89foxbox (Dec 10, 2002)

Stripped more out of the engine bay. Pretty much down to a bare engine and wiring harness. I'm leaving the AC system in place, as I don't care to mess with the condenser or compressor...

Also removed the sway bar in prep for removing the subframe. Plan on dropping the engine/transmission as one unit.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Got some parts:

new subframe bushings
new trans mount
new outer cv boot kits

Also got a box of stuff from Chris (redone17)

Now I just gotta find the time to do this stuff, car's been off the road for a couple weeks now with a nasty fuel leak I need to fix...been putting it off, time to do it I guess.

steve


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Got some parts:
> 
> new subframe bushings


I remember looking for these forever, where did you find them?

Sent from the future via Google Skynet


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the timing belt on Sunday. After the belt I replaced the front engine mount too. 

I hope to buy new tires before the end of the year.

Coming up next:
E30 motor mounts
New ball joints
New front springs...again...maybe
Transmission swap ( looking for quotes, hurt myself just moving the thing)
Random interior improvements.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

turbinepowered said:


> I remember looking for these forever, where did you find them?
> 
> Sent from the future via Google Skynet


Fronts: https://www.partswebsite.com/1stvwparts/oemparts/volkswagen-157/3071994153-3071994153.html

Rears: https://www.partswebsite.com/1stvwparts/oemparts/volkswagen-157/321199419z.html

Obviously you would need two of each...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

turbinepowered said:


> I remember looking for these forever, where did you find them?
> 
> Sent from the future via Google Skynet


I'm replacing mine with quantum / 4k mounts, not the stock VW Fox mounts. I'm doing this because of the diesel engine and because the quantum / 4k used different mounts.

I got them from autohausaz, the part # i ordered are:
893199419 - rear
893199415(AM) - front - actually I think these came as ...415M

The fronts are Lemfoerder, the rears I had to settle for Meyle (PRC manufacture) which I'm not all that happy about but we'll see. The Lemfoerder actually say Boge on the bushing itself.

As Doppelfaust noted the Fox ones are readily available but most general parts houses don't carry them. I only knew Autohausaz had these because I searched on the part number.

steve


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

As a side note I've been really lax about checking to make sure that the 4k/Q bushings are in fact the same size...so anyone considering this should wait until I've made sure this will work...lol.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

I did plan to install my 4-2-1 ex mani today, went to VW to pick up the parts I ordered last week nice and early today, only to discover my order only had 1 gasket out of 4, and 1 nut out of 8...

and I was like, 'what am I supposed to do with these?' 

opps, sorry they said> the rest will be by next Tuesday. :screwy:

Yeeeah, thanks guys. Another weekend on my bicycle for me! :beer: O well/


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*If it's too loud your to old*

well then I'm to old as my VW went from mild to wild when I thought the three bolts came loose on the collector down pipe flange... turns out the straight pipe divorced right at the shift linkage... maybe the noise wasn't the biggest issue, but the other commutors looking in disgust on my drive home:banghead:

$38 dollars later for 2.250 dia aluminumized straight pipe, a welder, she's as quite as the super trapp will let her :laugh: oh, and 3hrs  FML


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plaQCqE1aEE&feature=player_embedded

Is this you, Ric??


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

ziddey said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plaQCqE1aEE&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Is this you, Ric??


haha....talk about making something uncomplicated complicated...sheesh.

The second guy doesn't seem to know how to draw a beer from a tap...:facepalm:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Yesterday I finally fixed the fuel dribble coming from the diesel injection pump. It was a bit of a pita in that the stinkin tiny little o-ring you needed to get to was buried deep inside the IP aneroid, which had to come off the pump and be pretty much dismantled completely in order to get at.

Anyway, she's back together, no fuel leak, tank is full and once again running around on regular DD duty.

steve


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Installed my snow tires. THAT IS ALL!!!!!:wave::wave:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I drove 140 miles between today and yesterday. I replaced the timing belt over the weekend too.

But...there is a clunking noise from the front right side of the car making noise between gear changes and acceleration. Could be serious, could not.
I'm checking motor/trans mounts, ball joints (due anyway), or the steering parts.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

mike in SC said:


> I drove 140 miles between today and yesterday. I replaced the timing belt over the weekend too.
> 
> But...there is a clunking noise from the front right side of the car making noise between gear changes and acceleration. Could be serious, could not.
> I'm checking motor/trans mounts, ball joints (due anyway), or the steering parts.


Just wondering... how hard is it to change the timing belt?? an you have to re-time the engine after right?


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Haha. Ran out of gas today on the way home from work. Guess I need to finally fix my gas gauge.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well want to advance auto parts. And picked up my front brake pads along with my oil, and manual transmission oil. Now im just waiting on my fuel pump tomarro an i will have one happy fox!! I cant wait it hasnt been drivin ALLLL week  oh an also got a $250 ammcco paint job waiting for me all i need to do is my body work an they'll spray any base paint i think im just going to get stock black like now  but there gonna cover my red pin stripes


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

woodardman said:


> Just wondering... how hard is it to change the timing belt?? an you have to re-time the engine after right?



It wasn't difficult to do, however I had a bear of a time getting the pulley off of the crankshaft (NOT the crankshaft bolt, just the pulley attached to it). The bolts are well hidden. I think the head is either a 12 or 13mm bolt head. There is not much room in front of the engine, but it is possible.

And yes, I did have to re-time the engine. The 1.8 is a non-interference motor. 
Use the Bentley for specifics. It can be done in an afternoon. Don't forget a new tensioner pulley too.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

I didn't do anything to the Fox today myself, except pick it up from the shop that installed a 2P transmission.

My old trans. wasn't bad after all. The DS inner CV joint had committed suicide. I told the shop to go ahead and swap in the trans. They also installed new shifter bushings and a new trans. mount that I'd had from 034. 

I'll keep the PSA that came out as a spare.

My first impressions with the "new" transmission are mixed. I do miss the taller 5th gear on the interstate. There is a noticeable improvement in 1-2 and 2-3 shifts. When up shifting you end up in a more usable part of the powerband. About what you'd suspect, I guess. I think it will be an okay upgrade, but I also think that going from a PSA to a 2P is not as awesome a difference as going from a 4-speed to a PSA.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

novws said:


> I didn't do anything to the Fox today myself, except pick it up from the shop that installed a 2P transmission.
> 
> My old trans. wasn't bad after all. The DS inner CV joint had committed suicide. I told the shop to go ahead and swap in the trans. They also installed new shifter bushings and a new trans. mount that I'd had from 034.
> 
> ...


I really like the 9Q trans, the 1 thru 3 is really close but works good with the 1.6D. I'd really like to try the PSA since I do a lot of road travel, the PSA at 70mph is the about the same rpm as the 9Q at 65.

steve


----------



## awesomeVDub (Sep 11, 2012)

What does the psa come out of?


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

awesomeVDub said:


> What does the psa come out of?


It was the stock transmission in 5-speed equipped Foxes.


----------



## awesomeVDub (Sep 11, 2012)

novws said:


> It was the stock transmission in 5-speed equipped Foxes.


Ok....... So what's the better upgrade from the stock 4spd. PQ or psa?


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm partial to the 9Q.

http://www.lunaticfringe.org/vwfox/mod/transmission-swap-specs.html


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

1993vw fox said:


> Installed my snow tires. THAT IS ALL!!!!!:wave::wave:


Iv'e been staring at my snow tires for the past month, Michelin Alpines on stoopid Orlandos. Might put them on the Fox this week, or just never drive in the snow, which I am also fine with :beer:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced both ball joints today. The hardest part was reattaching the sway bar links to the control arms.

I'm glad that job is finished. 

Next week's episode: Replacing the motor mounts.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

mike in SC said:


> I replaced both ball joints today. The hardest part was reattaching the sway bar links to the control arms.
> 
> I'm glad that job is finished.
> 
> Next week's episode: Replacing the motor mounts.


Nice. At least they didn't break. I was doing ball joints on a Saab 9000 once. Instead of the nut coming off the endlinks, the whole thing sheared off. Ended up limping it to the junkyard afterward to pull two replacements.

On the Fox, I've always had a friend around to come and jump on the control arm :sly:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Ziddey, 
The arm drops without a fight when the sway bars are not connected! I tried pushing them on my own, but THAT wasn't happening. In fact, it took longer to get the link back on than it took to do both ball joints.

Since I replaced the timing belt, I suspect that the engine mechanical timing was off by one "tooth".

I'm at 155 miles and haven't run through more than a half tank.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*rear wheel bearings*

Had some fun installing new rear wheel bearings last night and keeping the drum brake dust off everythiing. Still need to adjust the e-brake :banghead: .. also made the call and switched back to summer tires (Vancouver thing) after beating the crap out of snow rims, seems they love to seize onto the rear hub!!


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Drove it a whole bunch with the new Audi 80 ex manifold. I'm really starting to like it: great sounds, nice pep, and even a light burble on de-accel. 

Filled it up with fuel today, 20 mpg since the mani switch. 
I blame my right foot..... I'm sure once the novelty wears off, the mpg will improve.. at least it had better!!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the old engine mounts with the E30 mounts. It's a good worthwhile upgrade.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

myboxyfox said:


> Drove it a whole bunch with the new Audi 80 ex manifold. I'm really starting to like it: great sounds, nice pep, and even a light burble on de-accel.
> 
> Filled it up with fuel today, 20 mpg since the mani switch.
> I blame my right foot..... I'm sure once the novelty wears off, the mpg will improve.. at least it had better!!


Only 20mpg? something else must be wrong with it. I can't imagine the exhaust mani did that much damage. Is that in town, combined or all highway?


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well finally got around to buying my Front an Rear struts (KYB's for front) (Monroe rears), also valve cover gasket, oil pan gasket and finally a thermostat so hopefully my fox will be happy! an it wont feel like driving on a waterbed!!!! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

woodardman said:


> it wont feel like driving on a waterbed!!!! :laugh::thumbup:


I prefer the term "big fluffy marshmallows" :laugh:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Only 20mpg? something else must be wrong with it. I can't imagine the exhaust mani did that much damage. Is that in town, combined or all highway?


Mostly city~ and driving it pretty hard. I have no where to go by highway these days, and the temp has been below freezing for a bit now. I did check the timing, and it was fine. 

When do I get to drive it again for more than 20 minutes at a time again, I bet I'll be back into the 30 mpg range. 

If not, I'll get more into diagnostics.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

myboxyfox said:


> Iv'e been staring at my snow tires for the past month, Michelin Alpines on stoopid Orlandos. Might put them on the Fox this week, or just never drive in the snow, which I am also fine with :beer:


That would be nice not having to drive in snow. I would like to park mine for the winter and work on it.


----------



## 89foxbox (Dec 10, 2002)

Threw the Blizzaks on the Audi, so bring it on SNOW!!!!!

Cleaned the crank seal carriers, intermediate shaft seal carrier, water pump housing, and other misc. parts in preparation for reassembly. Should be getting my order of seals on Jan. 2nd from TT. Until then, more and more cleaning!


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

shoveled around it this morning after our first heavy snow of the season, the spot where most of the snow ends up is now occupied with the '89 wagon, so it was unmercifully burried


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

While the 9Q is not in the car I thought it would be a good idea to change the fluid. I started and finished in 10 minutes. I used penzoil synchromesh.

I'm bringing the car to the mechanic Monday. I hope to drive it to work on Thursday!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I replaced all the glow plugs. Not sure what the situation was but I ended up with four bad glow plugs. Then I figured out that they were cheapy Taiwanese GPS' I bought years ago and never really intended to use...good thing they went south now instead of during subzero weather!

It was a pita getting her started today though, had to have a friend run me across town to the other garage to get new glow plugs so I could then get it started and take it across town to finish the job!

Tomorrow she gets a new block heater.

steve


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Smugness levels at all time high. 

Choices: ride vintage fixed gear, drive EV, or take 80's style vw to the coffee shop today?


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Gees, you sure do got some nice toys there Banned..... I say go for a bike ride, weather permitting/


----------



## vwbunny (Mar 11, 2004)

Did water pump and polished the cam.











Timing belt tomorrow.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Banned what kind of frame is that. I like it.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

1993vw fox said:


> Banned what kind of frame is that. I like it.












A 73 Raleigh road frame


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Banned wagon said:


> A 73 Raleigh road frame


that's pre-technium isn't it?

As for what I did today....replaced my failed (new) block heater  with another one. 

Thinking I needed to pull the thermostat to drain out the block I did so...nothing came out because the t-stat had a weep hole...d'oh. Reinstalled everything and added new coolant...now I have a drip at the thermostat housing cuz I didn't replace the o-ring I put in last year...so now I go back and do that coolant drain / refill AGAIN! I cannot believe an o-ring that new would leak.

not happy with that.

steve


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

FINALLY got around to ordering the following:
oil pan
2nd magnetic drain plug
water pump housing gasket
speedometer cable
034 motor/trans mounts

Also got my Federal SS595 tires for the Borbets that I bought 2 months ago. Xmas was good to me.:thumbup:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bought some well used winter tires mounted on a pretty nice set of Zandvoorts.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Let me know when you get tired of those.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Let me know when you get tired of those.


LOL! Let me guess, I've got a set of wheels that you don't? :laugh: I've got some catching up to do in the wheel selection department (only three sets).


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Always wanted a set of these.
One car on Zandvoorts.
One car on Snowflakes.

A positive/negative kind of thing.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Fixed my thermostat o-ring leak. Now I have no coolant leaks and a functioning block heater as well as new glow plugs.

steve


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Always wanted a set of these.
> One car on Zandvoorts.
> One car on Snowflakes.
> 
> A positive/negative kind of thing.


Oh great, he owns some of the rarer sets of VW wheels around, a set of Fox Sport wheels AND a set of 15" La Castelettes, but what he really wants is Zandvoorts and Avuses.  Have I mentioned I own both?


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

1993vw fox said:


> Replaced the fog light bulbs to a actual yellow bulb.


Real yellow H3 bulbs? Where did you source those from?

steve


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well finally got around to pulling a master cylinder off my scrap fox. Also pulled valve cover bolts for my new valve cover gasket. Also pulled all the weather striping so my heat will stay in!!. Finally my front KYB struts came in along with my rear monroe struts also including a new thermo stat and both a valve cover gasket an oil pan gasket. Now just gotta find some time to install all of this!


----------



## 89foxbox (Dec 10, 2002)

This...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

89foxbox said:


> This...


What in the world happened there? And there's such a difference in the lengths between the other two.

I'm kind of amazed that one came out in one piece tbh...

steve


----------



## 89foxbox (Dec 10, 2002)

QuantumSyncro said:


> What in the world happened there? And there's such a difference in the lengths between the other two.
> 
> I'm kind of amazed that one came out in one piece tbh...
> 
> steve


The only thing I did non-standard was try a different torque sequence suggested from someone who has built quite a few of these engines.

Tried 30ft/lbs - 44ft/lbs - 65ft/lbs instead of the 180 deg final turn.

Bolts were new, threads were clean, and oil was used to lubricate the bolt and washer face. I was using the same torque wrench that I use on everything else and it has never failed me, so I really don't understand what happened...gotta call TT today to get new bolts and HG on the way.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I dropped off the wagon to have the transmission swapped. I thought about doing it myself, and while it sounds interesting to do, I decided against it.

I don't have access to a closed garage in case of rain, a lift (working standing up is a lot more comfortable than on the ground), a proper jack, and I'd have to do it all myself. Lots of folks out of town who would help. I teach, so my time during the holiday break is better spent relaxing!

I'm hoping to pick the wagon up Saturday. After driving the four speed for 9.5 years, I can hardly wait to drive a close ratio fox. Many years ago I drove a 85 A2 jetta through most of college (replaced by the wagon after an accident). I knew nothing about the car, it was slow, and had no power. One of the few qualities about the car was the transmission-it was a close ratio transmission. I'm not sure if it was stock or not (was a base model 4 door with sunroof and vane type 13 inch wheels). It turned 3k at 60mph. Again, it wasn't very fast.

I can hardly wait.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

hmm the gti/gli a2's had close ratios. Makes the longitudinal's close ratios seem wide in comparison


----------



## rjz5400 (Nov 10, 2012)

*over a few days*

I spotted a faster VW from the same era at home depot had to snap a pic. 








(I think it is for sale on wilmington nc craigslist)


I got two new tires and while I rotated them I figured why not wire wheel and paint them a flat black. 










I scored a free oil change from my buddies shop off Facebook yesterday.. 











I cleaned her out and took sweet pics because she is for sale.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Installed Brazilian H4 headlamps on my 93 Fox. The quality/construction of the lights is flat-out poor in several regards, but I have them aimed pretty well and visibility is much improved. We'll see how well these things do or don't last. They're holding regular Hella H4 60/55 bulbs linked to a conversion harness sourced from Susquehanna Motorsports (no complaints about these parts!).

I miss the days of my 88 Fox when the H4 conversion was plug and play and all of $27 on ebay -- for a better product.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Washed and cleaned my car after about two weeks. It was driving me bat s&$t crazy. 




QuantumSyncro said:


> Real yellow H3 bulbs? Where did you source those from?
> 
> steve


A friend of mine picked them up for me as a gift. For doing some work on his ride


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Today I started driving it again, since the weather will be pretty clear for the next few days ( no damn snow!) 

So I put in some injector cleaner last tank, like I do 4 times a year or so. I get whatever is on sale, this time it was Lucas injector cleaner with 'upper cylinder lubricant' Ok, sure, why not... 

One thing that I notice is on the Lucas, my lifters are dead silent now. I usually get some rattle on cold start, always did, but now the noise is totally gone since on the Lucas dope. 

Weird.......


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I used a bottle of Lucas while I had a previous/original sending unit and it must have caused the float to move more freely - because the gauge started reading full on a fill up. 

This was months ago:
Went to put in a new o-ring at one point because I always smelled gas on fill up and noticed the unit was in poor shape. Rusted, missing the return tube, no screen on the pump, etc - so I installed one in much better I had laying around with all those issues intact - and low and behold it only shows 3/4 on fill up. So, I tried the Lucas trick again without any luck this time around. Been meaning to run another dose (or Techron) - but will do so just before I swap this head out. 

Today:
Swapped in a nearly pristine hood! In alpine white too! It will still get a makeover - but no more rust! (Big thanks to ck3) he sent me both fenders too - one was for a buddy, but I'm thinking about patching up the antenna hole on this extra one - rubber coating the inside and ditching the original. I'm sure there is no rust hiding. 

We'll see.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well spent all night saturday installing new front struts. My replacments were KYB they were the best ones rock auto had. Im deffintly happy with the KYB's they totally changed my foxs driving expirence! Now i dont have to worry about going over speed bumps an bottoming out! I also bought monroe rear struts, but i didnt have time to install them  next weekend for sure! Also purchased a new thermostat, valve cover gasket, oil pan gasket. I installed valve cover gasket! Because my old gasket was non exsistant! Also from the bad gasket moisture was getting into the engine an greating loads of white goo.... No ****... It totally clogged the breather an made its way too the throttle body boot. But now with it all cleaned out she runs TEN TIMES BETTER  ill post a vid of my old struts an pics of my clogged breather when i get home


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

^^^ KYBs are a great shock/strut for the money. And the good news is that your rear shocks are easier to replace than the front struts.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

ok well like i said in my previous post...heres my pics

if you can tell some idiot put the ground between the valve cover an block. also ripped the gasket








Nows heres my camshaft its a little burnt because my cars was not maintained by previous owners  cannot wait to upgrade to the 268 TT cam








now heres what happens when your valve cover gasket is bad...mositure gets in an creats this nasty gunk :banghead: so i had alot of fun cleaning everything lol 
















here is my driver side strut it was GONE




now heres my passenger strut 0.o




hope you all enjoy  i cant wait to do the rears this weekend


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, those are like the inserts that were in my car when my brother bought it originally. Bouncy, bouncy, bouncy....


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> Wow, those are like the inserts that were in my car when my brother bought it originally. Bouncy, bouncy, bouncy....


YES!!! thats how my fox was if i didnt creep over a speed bump id bottom out  and when driving down the highway the little bumps would make my car "bounce" endlessly :sly:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

woodardman said:


> YES!!! thats how my fox was if i didnt creep over a speed bump id bottom out  and when driving down the highway the little bumps would make my car "bounce" endlessly :sly:


Yeah, going over a bridge with all the expansion joints was...exciting. Not in a good way.


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

bluetoes591 said:


> Yeah, going over a bridge with all the expansion joints was...exciting. Not in a good way.


I too bought a Fox with awful struts and remember this sensation all too well, especially when the trunk was full

Today: bought an adjustable cam-gear for the gti/2p swap I'll be performing shortly. Build thread will commence in conjunction with that. Oh and clocked a 5:15 time on a 6.5 mile stretch I time sometime on my commute home


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

novws said:


> ^^^ KYBs are a great shock/strut for the money. And the good news is that your rear shocks are easier to replace than the front struts.


Will KYB work on lowered cars? Do they have a 'sport' version?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

myboxyfox said:


> Will KYB work on lowered cars? Do they have a 'sport' version?


I have KYBs on my car with Vogtland sport springs. Lowered the Wagon about 1-1.5" all around. Honestly I think they are crap. They are fine for the price - and I'll run them for now - but once they are done - Bilstein or Koni - no question. ESPECIALLY in the rear.

If you get the Excel-G rears - MAKE SURE to order lower spring seats as well - they don't come with them. ask me how I know...car has been sitting on re-used seats and raked since spring...


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Honestly I have my eye on the Sachs for shock absorbing. I keep hearing that the new batch of Bilstiens don't last like they used to, going bad after around 2 years. Wonder if they are still made in Germany......


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

redone17 said:


> I have KYBs on my car with Vogtland sport springs. Lowered the Wagon about 1-1.5" all around. Honestly I think they are crap. They are fine for the price - and I'll run them for now - but once they are done - Bilstein or Koni - no question. ESPECIALLY in the rear.
> 
> If you get the Excel-G rears - MAKE SURE to order lower spring seats as well - they don't come with them. ask me how I know...car has been sitting on re-used seats and raked since spring...



Were you able to buy the seats with the new shock? I'm curious-it makes me wonder if the rest spot for the seat is different from stop.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I drove the wagon back from the shop with 9Q. I have to tweak a few things to my liking, but it is a good upgrade.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

That's a shame about Bilsteins. Though, they are still lifetime warranty, right? So they'd replace them?

Here is the seat info: KYB - Rear Coil Lower Spring Seat (x2): SM5558

I have a pair sitting in their boxes. Still need to tackle that at one point. I need replacement nuts for the top. Are you supposed to replace the lower bolt/nut every time as well?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

redone17 said:


> Are you supposed to replace the lower bolt/nut every time as well?


I think you're suppose to but I never have. With as many times as my rear shocks have come in and out I would be broke err... more broke if I replace them every time.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

myboxyfox said:


> Honestly I have my eye on the Sachs for shock absorbing. I keep hearing that the new batch of Bilstiens don't last like they used to, going bad after around 2 years. Wonder if they are still made in Germany......


Does Sachs even make a product for the Fox? Every time I see a Sachs shock it's always listed as Sachs/Cofap, which makes me believe that when it arrives it won't say Sachs anywhere...just Cofap.

I also see Sachs/Boge listed too sometimes...not sure what those will be when they arrive though.

steve


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

redone17 said:


> I have a pair sitting in their boxes. Still need to tackle that at one point. I need replacement nuts for the top. Are you supposed to replace the lower bolt/nut every time as well?


I never have replaced shock bolts unless they came with new ones.

steve


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Good to know! Thanks guys.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well finally done my replacement suspension! KYB excel G in front and monroe rears also fixed my e brake + tightend it... Now my fox handles amazingly its so much fun to drive


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I put some miles on the fox running errands. The 9Q transmission is a vastly improved unit than the four speed.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

16F outside....washed the Fox and put it in the garage to dry out then waxed it.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Oil change. Then took apart a couple used drive shafts, have one with a good inner and one with a good outer. In the process of combining them.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

mike in SC said:


> I put some miles on the fox running errands. The 9Q transmission is a vastly improved unit than the four speed.


I am so jealous...... But good for you though! 

There are probably 2 9Q trannys in all Canada, so I'm pretty sure I'll never see one!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

myboxyfox said:


> There are probably 2 9Q trannys in all Canada, so I'm pretty sure I'll never see one!


you should take a trip down to Central PA and pick up the one that Ed is selling. It's only like 7 hours :thumbup:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Hhhmmm, that is tempting. 9Q is so yummy...
But seeing as I already have a PSA 5 spd sitting in the garage 4 feet away from my Fox right now, I think I'll go that route instead 

Oh, and today I dusted off my Fox and went for a nice drive in the sun along some twisty roads. Good times! My car is in a good mood lately


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

myboxyfox said:


> Hhhmmm, that is tempting. 9Q is so yummy...
> But seeing as I already have a PSA 5 spd sitting in the garage 4 feet away from my Fox right now, I think I'll go that route instead
> 
> Oh, and today I dusted off my Fox and went for a nice drive in the sun along some twisty roads. Good times! My car is in a good mood lately


I've owned my fox for nearly 10 years. I feel now that swapping transmission should have been one of the first changes. But, for many reasons it wasn't possible to to because of money, time, or space. 

If you can change the transmission, even if it is the PSA, it's worth the time. I want to make a video of the wagon and the changes in gearing. Hopefully it will give a better appreciation and motivation for an extra forward gear. I just have to figure a good mount for a decent video instead of a poor handheld video.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

myboxyfox said:


> There are probably 2 9Q trannys in all Canada, so I'm pretty sure I'll never see one!


I know where 2 are. So there must be more.



myboxyfox said:


> Oh, and today I dusted off my Fox and went for a nice drive in the sun along some twisty roads. Good times! My car is in a good mood lately


Twisty roads near TO? Where did you go?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, yeah - the PSA will be great. It fits my driving style/needs well. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

ziddey said:


>


Is that really a light behind the grille emblem in the center?

I'd like to see a pic of this car in daylight...

And the 9Q is a nice trans, it does very well for the low hp diesel (52hp).

steve


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

ziddey said:


>


Isn't this from Batman Returns?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

doppelfaust said:


> Isn't this from Batman Returns?


 haha :thumbup:









I've never seen the movie

http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle.php?id=13599
"Every background car was like this, painted in different colours. Nearly all of them were destroyed..." :thumbdown:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

ziddey said:


> http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle.php?id=13599
> "Every background car was like this, painted in different colours. Nearly all of them were destroyed..." :thumbdown:


   Goodness, never seen so many in one place! What's with the headlights anyway?

Replaced my drivers side drive shaft. The rumours are true, no need to touch the ball joint on the drivers side, took less than an hour. :thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Realized the reason I can't get my new speedo cable to stay on the speedo is that the end snapped off. I'll order another, and luckily have a couple of clusters lurking about to steal a speedo from (if I can't get the metal bit out of this one.)


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

ziddey said:


> haha :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is pretty much awesome.. :laugh:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

voxwagen88 said:


> I know where 2 are. So there must be more.
> 
> 
> 
> Twisty roads near TO? Where did you go?


Ever heard of the area called Rosedale? To the south end there is a road called Rosedale Valley Rd. It's twisty, and tree lined. 
It leads to the Don Valley, and on the west side of the Don River there are all kinds of hills and turns. There are also a few great on ramps onto the Don Valley Parkway, some are long sweeping turns, some short turns with inclines. 

I always go there to shake down cars, test performance mods, or sometimes just for kicks


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

ziddey said:


>


That is sooo strange!! Batman was my *thing* growing up! I going to have to go watch it again now.

This is the one with Danny Devito as the penguin, right? MAn, I always got a kick out of the part where he eats the raw fish in front of all the reporters, and everyone is still all in love with him.
:laugh:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

denver_fox said:


> That is sooo strange!! Batman was my *thing* growing up! I going to have to go watch it again now.
> 
> This is the one with Danny Devito as the penguin, right? MAn, I always got a kick out of the part where he eats the raw fish in front of all the reporters, and everyone is still all in love with him.
> :laugh:


So all the cars in this particular scene were Foxes? At least that's what it looks like, but the headlights have been changed and the center emblem as been illuminated as well....and there's something weird about the bumper cover too.

I want the taxi!!!

So this was in Batman Returns?

steve


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

QuantumSyncro said:


> So this was in Batman Returns?
> 
> steve


Yeah, Batman Returns. Now I need to watch it again...


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

If you read that article ziddey posted - they even converted other cars to look like the Fox. If you look closely to those two cars right behind the taxi - the one on the right is clearly not a Fox.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Got Batman Returns from the library; will watch Foxes tomorrow.


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

ziddey said:


> haha :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha this is amazing! They must have needed 20+ for the entire movie. I bet there is one or two getting dusty in some garage


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the smelly stock padding (under the carpet) with carpet padding. I hope this stops the "funk" smell after rainstorms. There is a water leak somewhere I want to fix.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Drove it 150 miles for fun!!!!👍


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Drove it 150 miles for fun!!!!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Watched Batman Returns. Cried for the dead Foxes. 

Actually, it was a good show. Almost every car was a Fox (not police cars.) Almost seemed like another star of the show. Never noticed them when it came out; but then that was '92, and I got my first one in '93...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

reddfoxx said:


> Watched Batman Returns. Cried for the dead Foxes.
> 
> Actually, it was a good show. Almost every car was a Fox (not police cars.) Almost seemed like another star of the show. Never noticed them when it came out; but then that was '92, and I got my first one in '93...


 I still need to watch it...been a long time. You have to wonder why they chose the Fox for that movie? There's more there than meets the eye. 

I kind of like the center grill light for some reason....reminds me of a Tucker with the center light that moved with the steering. 

steve


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

According to some chatter on IMCDb this is present in the movie credits: 

"Cars by Volkswagen United States Inc." 

steve


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Since it's going down to 0 f tonight, I send my buddy Rob over to rescue a 6 pack of Blue Moon's I left in the back seat of the Fox. ( I don't live where my Fox lives during the winter) 

Just in the nick of time too..... they had turned into beer slush. Any longer and they might have blown up!!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

My Fox is having a hard time turning over with 20w50 in the motor. I usually switch it to 15w40 - but have been anticipating the head swap (and not due for a change) - I guess I was in denial of the cold weather coming this year.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well right after school let out yesterday i sped off to Delaware to my favorite scrap yard. Here's my list i needed to pull 
1. temp sending units cus mine kicks on an off an when it wont read then my heat is not as hot as it should be  i ended up pulling both foxs temp sending units (1 for a friend) 
2. i really wanted a trunk light of some sort. so i first checked the red fox...that was a no go..so i then went to the purple fox an the trunk was locked an the key was no where to be found.... so i got out my trusty hammer an flat head and went to town on that lock.. here's what was left of it 








lol so im finally in the trunk an IT'S GOT A LIGHT!! so back with my flat head again...i pry'd ever so softly on it and it FINALLY came out, but in pieces :banghead: so i then started going to every VW an checking for some sort of trunk light. i finally came to a jetta that had the same light just mounted side ways but other than that its exactly the same ( oh it was in perfect condition!!) 
3. now i was just putting around from VW to VW trying to keep warm in the 18 degree weather 
i found a what looked like it was rolled over..but i wanted the steering wheel... which was not there :banghead: but the GTI seats were!!! they just need to be shampoo'd ( i didnt pull them yet) 








4. in the purple fox which is pretty gutted (its missing the top half of the block)  but in the engine bay theres a throttle body that seems to be after market its SUPER LIGHT!!!!!!!!! 
maybe its a big bore throttle body cus i know stock body doesnt say EFI an it just lookes bigger 
BUT one of the intake tube...i guess you can call it that? is cracked in half  here's a pic..


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

Interesting find with that intake mani. 
Those seats look beat, but believe me when I tell you that they're WORLDS better than the Fox seats. Between the sturdy foam and big bolsters it's worth it.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

YeAh i know that throttle body makes me wonder its deff bigger bore an its super light also you think those seats wont shampoo out... An im not gettin them if theres any rips


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

They'll clean up fine, I was commenting on the crushed spots. If you can get them cheap I'd say do it. I paid $45 for my full set and they were disgusting.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

DubsesdA3 said:


> They'll clean up fine, I was commenting on the crushed spots. If you can get them cheap I'd say do it. I paid $45 for my full set and they were disgusting.


 Yeah the owner of the yard my mom knows well so i can get anything off the foxs for free but the motor or trans an i have to pay for parts off other models an hes going to call me for the price of them


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Pulled over to pull off the back half of the exhaust. Sigh.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

DubsesdA3 said:


> Interesting find with that intake mani.


 To the best of my knowledge that is a factory intake manifold. 
It has been found on some Fox IIs. 
Mostly 1993s. 

When I got mine back from ny_fam he commented that it seemed to be a nicer casting and was less work to clean up than a non-EFI manifold.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

voxwagen88 said:


> To the best of my knowledge that is a factory intake manifold.
> It has been found on some Fox IIs.
> Mostly 1993s.
> 
> When I got mine back from ny_fam he commented that it seemed to be a nicer casting and was less work to clean up than a non-EFI manifold.


 Hmm but there has to be a bigger difference because i have picked up a non EFI mani an its twice as heavy the efi one is soo much lighter


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well had a good chance to do some minor stuff that i have been too lazy to do lol
I took my wiper system out to try an swap in another linkage plus motor i do believe it was out of a rabbit or golf, but it didnt work out cus the mounting point was way differt sure i could have made a mount but i dont have the tools with me right now. Also i couldnt use my stock wiper arms due to the axles on the linkage are too big a diameter.... So its raining an i dont have WIPERS!!
Also got around to putting on a new positve terminal that has many wire ports with locking alen head bolts cus im tired of putting on a washer connector an threading it through a bolt


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been driving the fox to and from work at an average of 100 miles per day. The fox has done this very well, and I'm getting 28-30 miles per gallon. 

I cleaned and checked the air filter over the weekend. I rewired the WOT switch too.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Any input on the WOT wiring? About to do that. 

Did you just use spades or source a harness for the switch itself?


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Removed the stock front seats (which had worn through and were shedding the straw stuffing all over) and installed the fronts from the 4 door. Yes I realize I will not have the tilt button/lever, but the wagon is now a 2 seater so I don't REALLY need them.

Also removed the old, non-functional stereo in preparation for installation of a JVC head unit. Removed tho old rear speakers and plastic surrounds to make and mount new trim panels with new speakers.

Mike


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I put Quantum seats in the wagon a couple of years ago, and treat it as a big hatchback. I haven't missed the rear seats. Anyone want the old fronts?


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

same here. I am planning on pulling the lower part of the back seat one of these days and building some sort of custom platform and coating the entire bedding - probably out of some sort rubber. Not sure - haven't thought about it much yet. I'd like to build a nice speaker box into one of the walls and relocate the battery back there one day.

now I just have to find a nice pair high bolster front seats.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I went exploring after work. I work close to the mountains around the SC/NC border. This is what I drove today.


redone17-I used the "CIS tuning guide" found in the FAQ. You'll have to find some ECU pins ( from donor or junked VW). I do not remember the exact positions on the ECU harness though. I bought a TB with the switch already attached.

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=P...IgQ-ylPZEPRYaxZiDE1o39wRltn8w&mra=ls&t=m&z=12


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

That looks like a nice drive!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

doppelfaust said:


> That looks like a nice drive!



It really was. The road wasn't busy, they're wide, and the pavement is smooth. And it's just a great part of the state. I'm planning to go back in a week and try to get some pictures of the waterfalls and mountain views.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

That's one part of the country i hope to revisit. Spent a few days cruising around the Boone through Trade, TN area a few years ago. I love it over there. 

I keep referring to that same old post. I guess it really does have all the info I need. Just have to lay it all out and set a plan. 

Received the rest of the parts I'll need. For now anyhow. 

Plan on bolting on the throttle body to the intake and swapping out the paper gasket in the water pimp housing this weekend. Woohoo for progress.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I took a wire wheel on an angle grinder to my ABA block to clean it up before I paint it with POR-15 on Saturday.

Pulled my carpet out so I can run RCAs to my new amp that's going under my driver's seat and run 2 AWG for my battery relocation. Replacing my old carpet with a new*er* carpet I got from j-boogie when I put things back together.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*....Drat....*

I watched the crack in my windshield GROW another 4" today.....darn cold...!! It was about -10 C (14 F) ...only another 18" to go before it reaches the finish line....


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

You should have gotten it fixed when it was a chip !. But what can i say ive had a circle chip for the longest time but then again it doesnt get no wear near as cold here as it does to you in canada


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Spent all afternoon trying to remove what was left of the pilot bearing so I could replace it before installing the new clutch.

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Spent the last four days gutting the cooling system and replacing the heater core. Wrangled with one of the heater hoses (the one with the bypass valve) trying to find a way to keep it out of the way of the steering rack. Still waiting for ANOTHER replacement to arrive so I can cut it into pieces *carefully* .

Got the new water pump installed today, deleted the rest of the A/C and got the heater box/fresh air blower reassembled (except for a piece of the motor housing; have to go back in for that tomorrow! :banghead.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Rode with a friend to a rural junk yard to get some parts off this wrecked 90 2 door GL. Wasn't sure they had the whole car until we got there. This is one of a handful of known junk foxes in Iowa.

Interior was very trashed but the key was in the ignition. Snagged the trunk latch / switch and light.

This yard used to have a whole slew of 80's / early 90's VW cars. They crushed them all out at the end of 2011  . now all they have is two, this fox and a 93 eurovan.

We'll be going back when the weather is less snowy...


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

I was finally able to have a minute to myself today so I replaced both of the door strikers and my speedometer cable. It's nice to not have to slam my doors or fight to get them to open. It's also nice having a steady speedo needle. 
Next up is figuring out how to make the odometer work again


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice! Odo you may be able to just clamp and glue the gear back together. Easier said than done for me though. I must have failed kindergarten. Can't glue for ****.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Where did you get new strikers? I'm in dire need as well.


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

I buy all my parts at GAP. Every. Last. Thing. If they don't have it, I'll go to AutohausAZ. 
I'm headed to the junkyard this morning so if I find another gauge cluster, I'll grab that one. I'm just a little concerned that it's not the cluster since this is my second one that doesn't work.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

DubsesdA3 said:


> I buy all my parts at GAP. Every. Last. Thing. If they don't have it, I'll go to AutohausAZ.
> I'm headed to the junkyard this morning so if I find another gauge cluster, I'll grab that one. I'm just a little concerned that it's not the cluster since this is my second one that doesn't work.


Miserable quality units. I've found that the motometer units seem to be built a little better than the VDO ones. If there's a spec of dust or dirt in there that causes the numbers to bind up at all the worm gear quits working.

Believe me, it's the speedo head that's the problem...couldn't really be anything else.

I had two stop working on my 86 Golf, finally found a third one that worked.

steve


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh yeah? Never noticed the strikers on GAP. That's my favorite site as well - very trustworthy - helpful when you call - and ships the next day.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

well, look at that. dunno how I missed these


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Ordered more parts... fuel relay without a rev limiter, BMW motor mounts, some new vacuum line, axle nuts (for the transmission swap), and a parking brake cable so I can try to cobble something together for the disc swap that I did over a year ago. I am tired of carrying wheel chocks.


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

I found a GREAT Fox GL in the junkyard this morning. I ended up grabbing a cluster with a tach(finally), a new blinker switch, an unbroken dummy switch, and a better looking lighter. 
Just got done installing everything. This weekend is considered to be a GREAT SUCCESS.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well finally got around to swapping out my radiator with a brand new one. Cus my old one was leaking around the top seal . So i drained the coolant an tore out the old an put in the new . I also ripped out the condenser in front of the radiator i clipped the hoses an also pulled the weird thing by the rads thats for the A/C system soo ill be selling it i know it works ill post oics later


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

woodardman said:


> Well finally got around to swapping out my radiator with a brand new one. Cus my old one was leaking around the top seal . So i drained the coolant an tore out the old an put in the new . I also ripped out the condenser in front of the radiator i clipped the hoses an also pulled the weird thing by the rads thats for the A/C system soo ill be selling it i know it works ill post oics later


The 'thing' by the condenser is probably the receiver dryer...once you open them up they typically aren't reusable unless you solder them closed or clamp rubber caps on them. The dryer will absorb any and all moisture that it comes in contact with.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Im really glad to have HOT heat in my fox now that i have a new thermostat and new radiator my fox now is ready to blow heat at 5mins after cold start. Before it took a good 15mins


----------



## 89foxbox (Dec 10, 2002)

Re-installed transmission today along with all the associated pieces minus drive axles.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Swapped the wheels on it, in preperation for delivery to it's new owner.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Brakes, brakes and a smoking drum*

well, guess smoking isn't to bad as I stopped for some today and only to get the most ackward smell of something burning when I opened the door... I cooled the drums with some water as they were HOT, not sizzling but glad I stopped... then off to the parts store then the shop, turns out the rear cylinder was sticking, so today I flushed one liter of brake fluid into all 4 corners with a pressurized resivoir tank of 5 psi, replaced the cylinder for 23.00... the fluid was UGLY coming out of everycylinder/caliper nipple... thinking the brakes were never flushed.


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

89foxbox said:


> Re-installed transmission today along with all the associated pieces minus drive axles.


:thumbup:


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

door striker for an MK2 should be the same for a Fox, right?


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

I should think so.

Has anyone else noticed the quality difference? My foxes have strikers with yellow plastic, which deteriorate pretty quickly. My buddys mk2 tho, it has thick black plastic which lasts waay longer.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I was wondering if you can just replace the plastic - this is a package of 25 for $5.54


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I pulled a dual outlet ex. manifold today. I'm either going to keep it as a spare or put in classifieds, not sure of either. I pulled some interior parts that might work in the wagon. The Dasher has vent windows too, but sadly do not look like they'll work.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Well finally got a upgrade to my amp situation. I use to have a 400w 2ch JVC and now i have a 800w 4ch pioneer amp and OMG does it sound better!!! Also got rca splitters and hooked in the channel B of my amp and wired in my 8" rear deck volvo speakers!!! Now they bump so hard xD annnnnd i put the driver side front door speaker in... Its a hifonics mercury! Its hand made in germany! Buut one prob it sticks out so much that the crank hits it soo i have think of somthing to fix that xD


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

redone17 said:


> I was wondering if you can just replace the plastic - this is a package of 25 for $5.54


$5.74 for 25 :laugh:

I wrapped some electrical tape on the striker in place of the bushing. Seemed to work well for a while.


How's your tailgate in terms of rattles? I've owned a few wagons and always ended up wrapping a thick layer of electrical tape on that striker. :facepalm: Of course I'm now finding out that they sell a tailgate "kit" for $10 at the dealer (Volvo..)


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Today I re installed the timing belt cover after 6 months without it.  I might have left it off forever but after a technician touched the cam sprocket with the motor running, I realized it's in a spot that may cause future injuries to those expecting a cover....

I did sand the paint off the VW stamp on the front of the cover, looks pretty good! 

I also checked the oil, smells gassy. Too much city driving, needs a good 2-3 hour burn on the highway~


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

myboxyfox said:


> I also checked the oil, smells gassy. Too much city driving, needs a good 2-3 hour burn on the highway~


I hear that. I'm running lean too. Needs a good stretch and I've been putting off a necessary tune due to my plans. I can tell it misses the highway.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

myboxyfox said:


> Today I re installed the timing belt cover after 6 months without it.  I might have left it off forever but after a technician touched the cam sprocket with the motor running, I realized it's in a spot that may cause future injuries to those expecting a cover....
> 
> I did sand the paint off the VW stamp on the front of the cover, looks pretty good!
> 
> I also checked the oil, smells gassy. Too much city driving, needs a good 2-3 hour burn on the highway~


Yeah...the timing belt cover is important, especially on a longitudinal install. If something hit your grill without the cover and pieces of plastic got in there it could be a mess. They might not be pretty to have installed but it is important to protect your engine.

steve


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Not today but on Friday she went to her new home. I just have too many projects and I needed to thin the heard. She went to a good home which makes me feel good after letting her sit for about two years. I gave her a good cleaning and a brand new battery. A little seafoam sucked through a vacuum line and some in the tank and she was purring like a kitten. Current owner is taking off the Quantum Mechanics exhaust and replacing it with a TT one. The QM is a little loud for him.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Didn't realize you weren't driving it. How are things going otherwise?


I had the timing belt cover off for a couple of years, and twice the belt jumped. Once it was only far enough to run rough, next time it wouldn't start at all. Still not sure exactly what happened, but guessing a rock flew up or some water froze. It's back on now.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

reddfoxx said:


> I had the timing belt cover off for a couple of years, and twice the belt jumped. Once it was only far enough to run rough, next time it wouldn't start at all. Still not sure exactly what happened, but guessing a rock flew up or some water froze. It's back on now.


I remember, in high school, when a friend of mine replaced the timing belt on his Scirocco and did not put the cover back on. Less than a week later a rock got wedged in the tensioner and he had to redo the whole thing all over again. That's why I always put the cover back on -- and one of the things I don't like about ABA swaps.


----------



## 89foxbox (Dec 10, 2002)

Finally have everything sorted and she is running really well!


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Today I got my tune up package and coolant hose kit from Parts Place Inc. Every single hose for $55, AND every hose labeled as to where it goes, which is a great touch! AND most of the hoses are made in Germany too, I was shocked 

Also got new wires, plugs, cap and rotor, all Bosch :thumbup:

Can't wait to put all these parts on, spring is coming sooooon!!


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Was that hose kit for a/c or non a/c? That's still pretty cheap either way.

And how much did that tune-up kit run you? Just curious....


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

I got the non-ac .kit, the one that goes with ac cars is a bit more, 
The tune up kit was $109. Comparable to what I might pay locally, and no one else could do all Bosch.
http://www.partsplaceinc.com/ 


Good 'ol VW said they no longer sold ignition wires sets, but I could buy 50' at once and make my own. :sly:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Cut my battery tray out and started removing all the extra stuff from the engine to prepare to remove it. Also took a wire wheel on an angle grinder to my ABA and a Dremel to prepare for paint. Sprayed the block with POR-15 Prep and Ready, now it just has to dry completely so I can paint the block with POR-15.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

myboxyfox said:


> I got the non-ac .kit, the one that goes with ac cars is a bit more,
> The tune up kit was $109. Comparable to what I might pay locally, and no one else could do all Bosch.
> http://www.partsplaceinc.com/
> 
> ...


Ah, I was confused when you first posted that you got everything from "the source."

Parts place IS good for certain things, and I agree with you, their hose and tune up kits are pretty good deals. And I dont know if you knew, but they are having a sale until the end of the month.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Randomly replaced the oxygen sensor. Bought it about six months ago, apparently today was the day.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

denver_fox said:


> Ah, I was confused when you first posted that you got everything from "the source."
> 
> Parts place IS good for certain things, and I agree with you, their hose and tune up kits are pretty good deals. And I dont know if you knew, but they are having a sale until the end of the month.


I'm glad you qualified your comment about Parts Place...I've heard some bad things from the diesel folks about their used stuff being very shoddy. I've never bought anything from them but I used to get their catalogs for some reason.

I adjusted timing on the Fox today and replaced the injector hard lines with another turbo D set I had. The detonation is gone and it seems to be running better. Now I just need to bring the idle down a bit more.

steve


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

QuantumSyncro said:


> I'm glad you qualified your comment about Parts Place...I've heard some bad things from the diesel folks about their used stuff being very shoddy. I've never bought anything from them but I used to get their catalogs for some reason.
> 
> I adjusted timing on the Fox today and replaced the injector hard lines with another turbo D set I had. The detonation is gone and it seems to be running better. Now I just need to bring the idle down a bit more.
> 
> steve


Just like with anything, shop around. I'm probably going to go ahead and buy a hose kit from them as well. Can't find it cheaper anywhere else. My friend recently purchased a radiator hose kit from them for his 86 jetta, and we were both pleased with the quality of the hoses. No china.:thumbup: Two of them were made in Turkey though. And one is australian.

Haha, just look at their price for fuel pumps. F'ing redonk.
http://www.partsplaceinc.com/produc...x?keyword=VW+Fox+Fuel+Pump893-906-91&sku=9171


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Today I gave the Fox a tune-up! New plugs, wires, cap, rotor and an air filter 

And did it ever need it too. Plugs looked like heck, (2 years old) air filter was dirty, and the rotor had toasty bits on it :sly:

Runs better now with a nice even idle; before it had a random mis-fire every 5-7 seconds, that's gone now :beer:


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Today I r&r'd the old rubber fuel lines (the ones that go between the in-tank fuel sending unit and the white fuel reservoir under the car) because they were 23 years old. One of them (the red one if stock) was so cracked from dry rot that it was nearly falling apart. Maybe that's why I've been smelling gas under there for the 8 years I've had the car . Also, that job sucks.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

mes0cycl0ne said:


> Today I r&r'd the old rubber fuel lines (the ones that go between the in-tank fuel sending unit and the white fuel reservoir under the car) because they were 23 years old. One of them (the red one if stock) was so cracked from dry rot that it was nearly falling apart. Maybe that's why I've been smelling gas under there for the 8 years I've had the car . Also, that job sucks.


Yea i hear you!!! And there is a reddish hose i gues its stock cus i had it too and when i replaced my resivior i changed all hoses with goodyear fuel hose lmao all my hoses had cracks as deep as the grand cayon


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Arrrg, I have to service the fuel filter/ pump area soon too, not looking forward to that! It has been smelling of fuel for about a year now. 

Today I drove it, runs awesome post tune-up! Then I parked in the garage before the storm started. 

See you in a week Fox, once this weather event passes!


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

I didn't think the fuel was ever going to stop pouring out. I should have remembered that from changing the filter. But eventually it does. Not my favorite area of the car to work on but at least it comes with a free buzz :thumbup:.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Today I drove the wheels off my Fox. Sure I realize this thread was intended for people to post what repairs or modifications they had done to their cars, but mine has been off the pavement for so long I feel like this is a new beginning!

Mike

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Congratulations! Enjoy every mile.
:thumbup:

I fiddled with my Chinese Mk3 Door Handle until it worked again.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you like them Regan? I have a new pair of both stock and those and debating one which direction to go.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I love mine Chris. It's more natural to just pull instead of squeeze and pull. They take a lot of fiddling to work but it's worth it.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I like the look of them. And the pull action. Just really wish they were a bit higher quality.
That said I have had about 3.5 years of trouble free service from them.

I'm considering using a longer screw than the one than came with them to see if that adds just a bit more stability and/or seeing if running a screw through the "lock" part of the handle (under the pull) would work to hold the lock end tight to the door.


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry to sound like a noob but what handles are you guys talking about?!? Id love to have pull handles then the stock ones cus my driver door makes it hard cus i have to push in squeeze and pull up and out to get it open and it always takes two hands


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

woodardman said:


> Sorry to sound like a noob but what handles are you guys talking about?!? Id love to have pull handles then the stock ones cus my driver door makes it hard cus i have to push in squeeze and pull up and out to get it open and it always takes two hands


Search "vw chinese door handles" on ebay. You'll find them easy enough.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Hahaha, the china door handles look like a cool cheap mod! But I also like watching my passengers struggle with the odd door handle/ so I'll probably keep it the way it is/

Oh and today I went to Bero Auto, which is probably the last place in Toronto to buy Lubro-moli products off the shelf. I got a couple cans of the Jectron, it's a CIS tune-up in a can! 
I love German made car chemicals


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Seeing as how it is monsooning rain here in Vancouver tonight, it was therefore time for my other fuel pump to go leaving me on the side of the road (same conditions the inline pump went under). Luckily my friend was available to drive me home to get my new in tank pump and some tools. Also I'm skinny enough to climb into the trunk and mostly close it behind me, so I didn't get very wet. Turned out to be super easy. Thanks KRAMMIT for the how to.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*....more Monsoon-like weather...*

You aren't the only Canucks getting drenched bluetoes591...!!! (Glad you found the info handy, M....!!!) I had to wait until 1 am for the rain to stop here in Toronto....I also had a fuel related issue to resolve....on the way home....one of the straps that holds the fuel tank into the car, decided to rot away just moments before getting on the 427....I heard something dragging...wasn't exactly sure what it was, until I got home....fortunately, Woody III, more than generously offered one of his fuel tank straps to his older brother...with the help of my good friend Sam...we swapped the straps in a couple of beers worth of time....

This brings me to ask a question: Are the fuel tanks for the sedans and wagons the same...? Are the straps the same...? If so...I am in the market for a strap or two from a JY/Pick'n'Pull....please advise....thanks guys...!!!


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey KRAMMIT, when the rain stops here I will look to see what shape the tank straps are in on my parts car.

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

KRAMMIT said:


> This brings me to ask a question: Are the fuel tanks for the sedans and wagons the same...? Are the straps the same...? If so...I am in the market for a strap or to from a JY/Pick'n'Pull....please advise....thanks guys...!!!


Tanks the same, straps the same.

Greg W.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*....Thanks Guys...!*

That would be great DragonMike....but make sure the straps on your Fox are good before offering them away to me...I suspect, so long as I still have both of the ends....an upgraded strap could be fashioned....I measured from "buckle to buckle", where the strapping meets the anchor points....32"....but original is always NICE....

Thanks for the insight Greg...! I very much appreciate, now knowing... :beer: Today was a bit of a blur; after having been up til 5 ish this morning, replacing the gas tank strap........tonights' project will be to jack up the front left wheel, and remove the annoying 'pie plate' / dust shield....after 26 years....it has decided to finally let go, and annoyingly scrape the inside of the wheel.....I shouldn't say this....but, I wonder what will fall off NEXT....? (that's rhetorical...! I don't want to know until it happens...!)


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought it! :laugh:
has a hard brake line leak..
clutch will need to be replaced this year..
but for $400 cant beat the price:laugh::laugh:


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay!! Very nice!!

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Nice....I would love to find a decent wagon for that.

Good job!

Just one question....why does it have Dodge Omni wheels?

steve


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Chrysler did use a VW drivetrain in the Omni 024 and the Horizon TC3.

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

$400? Running? What an awesome deal, even with the Omni wheels 

It's amazing how many wheels fit our Fox's, I bet there are at least 100 styles out there that bolt right on


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

DragonMike said:


> Chrysler did use a VW drivetrain in the Omni 024 and the Horizon TC3.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


true...but that doesn't explain how the Fox inherited a set of steelies from a Chrysler. My guess is it needed tires and the prior owner found this set on Chrysler wheels for a good deal, and since they use the same bolt pattern it was an easy decision.

That's how it happens in my neck of the woods anyway.

steve


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Lol! That happens here, also. Guilty of it myself on MANY occasions!!

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

still can't believe he got a running wagon for $400...geez! Around these parts the only wagon I know of is that one in Nebraska...non-running...for $1k (asking price).


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

There is one here, in running condition but rough body condition. The guy seems stuck on $600. Too rich for me. Only thing I wanted it for was the rear deck lid w/ defrost AND wiper!

Mike

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Judas Iscariot (Aug 20, 2012)

Little bit of a story on the fox... He was asking $600, he said it needed a clutch (but really its not that bad at all.) I went to check it out. When i got there i started it up, pulled the e-brake, and jumped out to listen and check on the engine. Took it for a spin and the brakes were totally shot, it would barley do anything when i pushed on the brakes. Went back and found a pool of brake fluid under the car. The owner though when i pulled the e-brake up i broke a line? :laugh: I dont know what he was thinking but that didn't really scare me. I left and called him a day later... made him an offer and we settled on $400!! Such a happy VW owner right now.

And the wheels? hahaha i have no idea.:facepalm: probably just like was mentioned earlier, just found a good deal on the set.

Update: one of the hard brake lines has a crack and this coming week they will be replaced. look forward for a DIY and a BUILD THREAD on this bad boy!

His name: Ragnar


----------



## foxgnome (May 13, 2010)

*Been a while...*

While since I did much productive work on it... but happy to report; Two new cv axle assemblies, new outer tie rod ends, ball joints, alignment, rear shocks, adjusted the dizzy for better idle and start up, removed back seat(aesthetics), new stereo(front usb and aux ins). Also diagnosed 'chug n bucks' to be a bad o2 sensor (in the mail now) found a leaking cam shaft oil seal (and valve cover gasket in the mail) intake and exhaust gaskets and new(audi fox) dual outlet ex mani. phew, still looking for a 5 speed awd tranny :screwy: [


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

Got in and turned the key today. First time i tried to start it since last fall. Fired right up with no smoke and no tick. life is good


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Moved it from my house to where I have my lift, so that I can get it ready for this summer.. It's about time that it comes out to play again.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Brit, what kind of wheels are those? I really like 'em!! Am imagining them powdercoated in a nice Mettallic Graphite!!

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

vwfanatic69 said:


> Got in and turned the key today. First time i tried to start it since last fall. Fired right up with no smoke and no tick. life is good


 God that must be nice :/ I started mine today and he ticked like a jerk for a good 2 minutes, a new record! :banghead: 
And I just drove it 3 days ago! 
I'll try a Lubri-Moli engine flush before the next oil change, and if that don't kill the tick, new lifters and a 268 cam goes in!


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

DragonMike said:


> Brit, what kind of wheels are those? I really like 'em!! Am imagining them powdercoated in a nice Mettallic Graphite!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


 Borbet type T, 14x8".


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Dear god, what is wrong with me? I bought another Fox....


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I clay bared and waxed to black wagon


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

Loving the black wagon!!. Well went out to eat with the family and on the way saw a BRIGHT red fox wagon in perfect condition... Wondering who owns it  and it is the first wagon ive seen in person! Also theres a faded red base fox living in redlion is all stock looking nice


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

*Work... Work...Work. Alll day and night long*

Well just got done reinforcing trans mount the black bracket that goes from subframe to rubber mount is had better days i can bend it with one finger.. So i put a trans jack under it and lifter it allll the way up and then welded some thick steel to cross brace the bracket and let the jack down and bingo its back up all the way sooo then i went to dinner then came back and pulled the shifter linkage for all new bushing swap which took forever... Then i filled all the bushings with yellow grease and slapped it back together and now i cant seem to pull the support rod bushing down on the ball soo i took a break an checked my iphone and its 1AM ?!?? Wheres the time gone lol well productive day night foxers!!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a new bracket sitting in a box. 

I need to figure out a way to add a metal plate and tap it to secure the mount bolt. It's in there good - but spins with the lightest amount of torque. It's not reversing or loosening at all. Any suggestions?


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

redone17 said:


> I have a new bracket sitting in a box.
> 
> I need to figure out a way to add a metal plate and tap it to secure the mount bolt. It's in there good - but spins with the lightest amount of torque. It's not reversing or loosening at all. Any suggestions?


 Wait are you talking about me? And theres a square bolt at the top of where the bolt is i had to use a small pipe wrench to hold it but even woth the square nut off it wouldnt come all the way out i couldnt get the bolt its self out PM me


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I adjusted the injection pump timing (again) and replaced a couple hard lines that were suspiciously moist where they attached at the injector pump. 

steve


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

efritsch said:


> Dear god, what is wrong with me? I bought another Fox....


 is that really a bad thing?


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Fox moved to a new class*

Happy to say that my Fox is no longer my DD, bought a 2 dr Sidekick and now moving since my asian landlord's daughter hit my Fox trying to park for the last time (and denied it again FML)... so least now I get a two car garage and the engine/tranny project can begin  Bad thing is trying to straighten the damage today.


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Brought it out of winter hibernation for a little drive:


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

OJ, I like the look of your car! did you shave the door handles or weld the doors?


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

syncrogti said:


> OJ, I like the look of your car! did you shave the door handles or weld the doors?


 Thanks! Door handles are shaved; doors are still functional.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Pulled out the entire exhaust today -- manifold, downpipe and the very ugly, welded together, homemade cat/cat-back exhaust that was on the car. I'll hang the new manifold and TT downpipe later this week. The new exhaust and cat are also on order and should arrive mid-week. Feels good to make some progress on the car finally after a winter full of interior home repairs.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Visited it


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

I worked on this thing so I could get the Fox in for some motor mount / subframe bushing action later this week. I really hate working on this thing , it weighs more than two Foxes and then some


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

A Mercedes??? lol i love how the hood goes straight up!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

QuantumSyncro said:


> I worked on this thing so I could get the Fox in for some motor mount / subframe bushing action later this week. I really hate working on this thing , it weighs more than two Foxes and then some


Man that carpet is immaculate. Electrical problems??


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

alaincopter said:


> Visited it


I absolutely loves this car, *except for the sunroof*


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

What!? How could you hate the sun roof?!??? But i absolutly love this fox too my goal is for my fox to look like this one day...... One day


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Took my mom out for lunch with the Fox in the country side. We were done eating and she said 'let's go driving in the hills' :what: 

never thought I would hear her say that! She is usually telling me to slow down 

So, Foxy did great, lots of grins! My favorite part was going up this one big hill after a turn in 2nd gear and feeling the front wheels fight for grip. 

The recent full tune up I gave him really hit the spot. And the 4-2-1 mani + new exhaust are working great! Defo more power then before :thumbup:


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

ziddey said:


> Man that carpet is immaculate. Electrical problems??


No, electrical situation is good, I'd gone to Tulsa to get replacement seats for it so when I got around to installing them I pulled and cleaned the carpets. The PO had spilled a couple QT coffees in the rear floor at some point and every time you tried to clean it up it got worse. The only way to solve it was to pull and pressure wash....you would not have believed the crap that came out!

steve


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Swapped the winter tires for my Bridgestone Potenzas. Feels so much more precise.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, Quantum, having pulled the carpet out of a Dodge Caravan we used to haul our 7 children around for years and pressure washing it, I WOULD believe how much crap comes out!!!!

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Left the fox at work, drove this home instead









Talk about contrast. Like a row boat to a spaceship


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Yep, totally different animals!
Those 2 Foxes of yours look pretty cool huddled together like that


----------



## foxinmt (Apr 8, 2012)

*Wash*

Washed and shined it up for sale. Please look under foxinmt


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

*My Fox has its BALLS Back!!!!*

So i changed my headgasket today on my 93 fox GL (black) with my bestfriend at my dads in P.A now just to let every one know im 17 so its not like i have expirence timing engines or taking engine blocks apart lol i do know my way around cars though. I do all my work on my fox myself and ive done ALOT! of work to it...

so lets start off by telling you the headgasket i chose to do the swap with. Its the Victor Reinz thats not just the "normal' headgasket.. and i bought it from rock auto for $30 along with a GoodYear Timing Belt but i did not purchase Head bolts because i didnt feel the need to.








Heres what its made out of!! 









Now that you know the gasket i chose and the timing belt heres what i found while tearing down my motor  

1st
here's a Before Picture of my dirty clutterd bay









2nd
now i pulled the basics off first such as ram air intake,boots,hoses,and i did the fuel rail (dont know why?? all i had to do was unplug the connector 









3rd
now when i pulled my 20 year old injectors some of them didnt fare too well.... as you can see but i will be replacing them soon but for now there still going strong









4th
when we finally got all connectors off and anything else attached to it this is what we found and what tells the story of my fox having POOR preformance and NO power  its deffently time for a gasket change

















5th
now heres it sitting out of the motor ready to get the head cleaned. i did scrap the carbon build up on my lifters!!! and then cleaned all residue and what was left of the head gasket... i also clean my butterfly valves in my TB and cleaned the block up a little









now some info on how long it took me and my friend to do this swap...
we got to my dads around 10pm and then pulled it in the garage and we didnt stop till we got the head off :banghead: and being careful and checking off the steps in the bently we stopped at 5:45AM saturday morning!!!!! we were beat and we took a power nap and woke up 4 hrs later around 9-10ish...... and then we didnt get it running till 11pm saturday night :banghead: the main thing that took the longest was ignition timing due to us accidently moving the intermittent sprocket while removing and installing the T-belt..... but everything else was lined up true :thumbup: 

Now heres a picture of what kept me and matt motivated and functioning 









now monster states not to drink more than 1 per 4hrs well we defied that by drinking 5 each in 4hr time span lol all together in the entire time we had 12monsters  and no heart attacks!!


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

^^^ Good work. You've definitely done a lot of work to your Fox, which is even more impressive because of your age. I would be a little concerned about reusing the head studs, but hopefully everything will be okay. Did you get the timing sorted out? Does it run better now?


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Replaced the in-tank pump on the wagon today. The hardest part was screwing the assembly back on.

Ordered TT's fuel pump relay. Waiting on that and a line to finish the main pump. Then the wagon should be purring again...


----------



## woodardman (Sep 13, 2012)

novws said:


> ^^^ Good work. You've definitely done a lot of work to your Fox, which is even more impressive because of your age. I would be a little concerned about reusing the head studs, but hopefully everything will be okay. Did you get the timing sorted out? Does it run better now?


Thanks!! We did eventually got the timing we just kept messing with it until it got starting then tweaked it till it ran by itself!... And i have no worries about the head bolts they looked brand new when i pulled them and we chased the thread and blew em off with a air gun and kroiled them and torqued them in the right sequence and lbs so its all good there! And as for the power differnece! It made a world of difference it actually gets up and goes! And now i can actually do burnouts lol before it would make a pathetic chirp of the tires and thats all it had but i can spin tires till 3rd i believe its alot happier now


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Unfortunately cylinder head bolts are torque to yield which means they stretch when torqued. They are one time use...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

doppelfaust said:


> Unfortunately cylinder head bolts are torque to yield which means they stretch when torqued. They are one time use...


I thought that too, so I went to the Mk2 Bentley and it said that diesel and 16v head bolts must be replaced....nothing about replacing on 8v, so apparently it's allowed.

So I checked the Quantum Bentley manual and this is what it says in reference to the JN 1.8L 8v engine that was installed in some Quantums.

*"It is not necessary to replace polygon head bolts when making engine repairs. Bolts can be reused. New polygon bolts are to be used in complete sets only."
*

So there it is....VW says it's ok to reuse on the JN 8v gas engine even though they're tty....

I learn something new every day...lol

steve


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

The "polygon" head bolts are not TTY and require an initial retorquing as well as one after some miles. The later 12-pt ones do not require retorquing since they are TTY.

That said, I've gone with new headbolts when I did my build, but I have also reused TTY bolts many times before without any issues. It'd be a really good idea to lay all the headbolts out to do a visual check for any "stretching." I've never seen any such stretch, but have read that if proper torquing is performed, they should be "okay" most of the time. I did play around at a junkyard one time, giving a headbolt some excessive torque and was able to stretch it (not as bad as this picture I found but still evident):


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

ziddey said:


> The "polygon" head bolts are not TTY and require an initial retorquing as well as one after some miles. The later 12-pt ones do not require retorquing since they are TTY.
> 
> That said, I've gone with new headbolts when I did my build, but I have also reused TTY bolts many times before without any issues. It'd be a really good idea to lay all the headbolts out to do a visual check for any "stretching." I've never seen any such stretch, but have read that if proper torquing is performed, they should be "okay" most of the time. I did play around at a junkyard one time, giving a headbolt some excessive torque and was able to stretch it (not as bad as this picture I found but still evident):


Wow, I never realized they used anything but the 12 pt bolts...then again coming from the diesel world that's all I've ever seen. Then again even in the junk JN in the Fox there were 12 pt bolts too...lol.

Good info

steve


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

When in Rome...


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Bought tune up stuff, timing belt and brake stuff for the coupe. Wife says might be time to get it going finally


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Replaced the rear window defroster switch (now that Spring is here) and started preliminary wiring for this:








And these:









Tired of not having any road tunes!!

Mike

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

^Haha, that's hilarious bluetoes! I'm sure KRAMMIT will get a kick outta that.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...I did...!!!*

That IS Hilarious...!!! I'm STILL laughing...!!! Too funny....and practical....!!!  Nicely done bluetoes...!!!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

KRAMMIT said:


> That IS Hilarious...!!! I'm STILL laughing...!!! Too funny....and practical....!!!  Nicely done bluetoes...!!!


Some west coast fuel system porn for you.


























New O-ring, doesn't smell like gas anymore! Old one came out in pieces.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Nice...never understood why they didn't put a screw in there instead of a rivet...cheap cheap.

West coast cars are nice, they don't get the abuse underneath like mid-west 'salt belt' cars do.

Good job!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Dropped my flywheel off to get lightened, resurfaced. I also have an ammo box on the way for my Deka battery.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Pretty Clean, Bluetoes...*

Wow...!! That transfer pump cap does verge on perverse....hard to believe that came out of a car over twenty years old....!!! I see your fingers are BlueToo...!!! :laugh: Good Stuff M...!!!


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

*Transfer pump cap*

Evidently the P.O. drilled the rivet out on my wagon and replaced it because mine has a screw!

Mike


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

shift linkage bushings are in and reverse is back. Monday the psgr side outer cv is being rebuilt and then i have a running driving car back. next is pull the windshield for the sheetmetal repair work around it.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Today was filled with HIGHLY technical and challenging tasks.......... I replaced the plastic dipstick funnel AND the hood prop rod clip!! I am worn out!! Time for a "frosty adult beverage"!!

Mike

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

DragonMike said:


> Today was filled with HIGHLY technical and challenging tasks.......... I replaced the plastic dipstick funnel AND the hood prop rod clip!! I am worn out!! Time for a "frosty adult beverage"!!
> 
> Mike
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


:thumbup::thumbup:

hope that rod clip stays in place. I've replaced mine on both Foxes and they never stayed put. :screwy:


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

ziddey said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> hope that rod clip stays in place. I've replaced mine on both Foxes and they never stayed put. :screwy:


The new part had the plastic pin in the center like the original and it was a PITA to drive into the lock position. I am quietly optimistic! Again I am VERY happy with German Auto Parts. Not so much with the Postal Service... shipping was 3 times the cost of the parts!! Thank you redone17 for steering me in GAP's direction!

Now here is a question for all the Foxers..... Does anyone know if there is a difference between the clutch cables for the 4 door and the wagon? GAP lists 2 different part numbers, but I can't see any difference between the 2?

Mike


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

it looks like the difference is between 87-89 and 90-93?

I went on autohausaz to get a subjectively better picture. It looks like the earlier ones have a different piece that hooks onto the clutch release fork? I can't really tell what's going on with the earlier one, but I've only ever dealt with the later ones.

That said, the fork should be similar for all models-- I believe the 5sp models have a longer fork than the 4sp.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

ziddey said:


> it looks like the difference is between 87-89 and 90-93?
> 
> I went on autohausaz to get a subjectively better picture. It looks like the earlier ones have a different piece that hooks onto the clutch release fork? I can't really tell what's going on with the earlier one, but I've only ever dealt with the later ones.
> 
> That said, the fork should be similar for all models-- I believe the 5sp models have a longer fork than the 4sp.


I removed the one from the '93 parts car when I pulled the 5 speed and compared it to the one from the wagon in case I needed it. In side by side comparison, they looked the same to me.

Mike


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

wait...that plastic pin has a purpose? :banghead:

I recently just placed a short screw in from behind and it's holding real well.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

well I'll be damned. I've ordered two of them in the past (can't remember if it was from GAP) and neither had that...


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

redone17 said:


> wait...that plastic pin has a purpose? :banghead:
> 
> I recently just placed a short screw in from behind and it's holding real well.


Looks to me like the plastic pin drives in to spread the square lugs on the back and lock it into the hole. I am NOT an authority by any stretch of the imagination!:laugh:

Mike


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

it was a while ago, it just seemed to me that it wasn't going anywhere and in my mind it was just a tab to hold it on to a molding branch...sorta like model cars parts...haha. i can laugh at myself at least. I just broke it off. 

so you push it from the clip side, or use it in the back like I did with a screw?


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

I pushed mine through from the clip side. Had to use a small bolt as a punch to seat it flush since there is no room for a real punch.

Mike

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

good to know :thumbup:


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

I replaced my leaky old exhaust with a new cat-back from Techtonics Tuning. Didn't get the stainless steel bling but I did paint it with VHT header paint before installation. WOW did this make a noticeable difference in power . Maybe it was the removal of the restrictive donut gasket or maybe it's the exhaust itself, but the car has serious pep now. Goodbye fuel economy! Still need to grind out and reinstall the donut gasket as there are definitely some leaks around the cat, but otherwise I'm pretty happy!


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Over the weekend my friend found me a fuel relay numbered 3.203.200 instead of the kae 3.203.300 I had temporarily replaced with a 4pin volvo240 relay.. that got the consistent starts followed by pump priming stopping properly. We decided to check on bits of plastic we noticed in dizzy while troubleshooting and they were from plastic wire guide...removed those and temporarily secured piece with tape below the cover below rotor.. backfiring is gone.. probably was more from wires than from bits of plastic but now that its cleared this fox seems more like itself!!. I also got a seat that raises and lowers at the back portion of driverside and it feels as if i had changed suspension! 

thank you


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

What seat?


----------



## mr.kyle.henderson (May 15, 2012)

*Lime green stainless steel...*

Welded up a custom stainless steel exhaust. 2 & a half inch tubing going under my rear axel and out the center of the back bumper skirt. I added a stainless aftermarket muffler with a 3 inch tip off of a Nissan 300 and the sound is superb. Low, deep, and quiet. The acceleration is WAY better and when I downshift it feels smoother. My exhaust is 4 inches off the ground and I have had no problems scraping at all. :laugh:
I also removed the donut and added a hi flow catalytic converter.


I also removed my a/c vent on the driver side. (since it was broken)
I replaced it with a stainless box/cubby. I blocked off the air duct and the air flow drastically increased for my other 3 air vents in the car.

I got some BMW bottle caps that are being sent to the powdercoater (lime green):laugh: 
Then tires, and shocks. Can't wait.


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Seat from 4000..
Fuel gauge back on.. temp display back on..
Foxers.. does 89 have upshift light?

thank you


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

nah no upshift light


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

drove the piss out of it


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Still working on the little beast. I started by painting the battery tray to keep the rusties away. Ended up climbing under the car and painting the entire undercarrage rustoleum gloss black. Damn bottom of the car is shinier than the top!
Next is to redo the braking system and do some more painting!
Rear first and cut a coil or so, then move to the front.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Picked up my lightweight flywheel... It went from 20.5 lbs to 13.7 lbs, not too shabby.


----------



## bmurphy13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Replaced the heater core and got new inserts and rear shocks and strut bearings put it. Oh.and couple motor mounts. Feels much better. Ball joints tie rods and control arm bushings on tha way! Ima try to post pics hope it works

http://s1331.photobucket.com/albums/w585/vwfox13/?action=view&current=IMAG1026_zpsfd833ac0.jpg

http://s1331.photobucket.com/albums/w585/vwfox13/?action=view&current=IMAG1274_zps25dccde9.jpg

http://s1331.photobucket.com/albums/w585/vwfox13/?action=view&current=IMAG1275_zps4de05d44.jpg

http://s1331.photobucket.com/albums/w585/vwfox13/?action=view&current=IMAG1276_zps9f9b2541.jpg

The cap was a Lil tough but a Lil heat done the trick!

http://s1331.photobucket.com/albums/w585/vwfox13/?action=view&current=IMAG0868_zps0e31da9c.jpg

Creaking heater core 

http://s1331.photobucket.com/albums/w585/vwfox13/?action=view&current=IMAG0876_zps1177f364.jpg

http://s1331.photobucket.com/albums/w585/vwfox13/?action=view&current=IMAG0871_zpse627a2a8.jpg

And thee she sets with my wifes cabby 

http://s1331.photobucket.com/albums/w585/vwfox13/?action=view&current=IMAG1011_zps9ef81c7e.jpg


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

damn that's a good body! love that color


----------



## bmurphy13 (Feb 14, 2011)

ziddey said:


> damn that's a good body! love that color


Hey thanks! Iv drivin a fox for 10 yrs as a daily driver. And I wouldn't have it any other way! I have a red one that is a parts car but it still runs with 678342 miles on it! I got the silver one bout 3 yr ago just barely over 200000 miles on it and I got it for 400. Lol can't get any better! I need a control arm tho can anybody point me in the right direction?

http://s1331.photobucket.com/albums...654_161099340572729_7656286_n_zpsbdb995c7.jpg


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Unless you know your control arm is straight as an arrow and can press the bushings in yourself, you might be better off getting whole control arms. GAP sells them: http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Fox/Suspension/60/1

ack... they used to be $25 each I think. Maybe it'd be worthwhile to press in bushings if they're $42 each before shipping.










Finally went and took that hose off. Starting to look like my GAP order won't get here in time. That hose looks like it has different diameter ends  Going to be real tough fitting it on the bypass doohickey as it is. Good god I should have relocated the battery.



^&$%^H&^G^ERU&R^YRE^EU&&%EY%^HEY& :facepalm:


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Seeing that picture reawakens the trauma I experienced with that task recently . I waited a week for another hose to arrive because I botched it the first time. The second time through I test fit everything at each step and got it to work. I also split a NAPA hose I was trying to jury rig in there because of that diameter change you mention. What a pain! Now I can only hope that I tightened all those hose clamps I ended up using under there adequately .


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

I put on the bigger throttle body today, nice! Runs great, more power. 

Previous to the new t-body, Iv'e installed the 4-2-1 exhaust manifold, removed the exhaust donut, got a custom exhaust made, advanced the timing to 12 btdc and run premium fuel. 

My Fox is a different animal now from when I got it 2 years ago. The motor is stronger, more flexible, and light on it's feet. I'm very happy with this car now. 
THanks to everyone on this list for the advice and piles of experience!


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Bit of a Score at Work...*

I work at a car dealership; on occasion, a trade-in will show up in the back, with something to offer....too bad it's not a VW dealership where I work.....however, there was an old Mazda Protege that came in with new-ish tires.....two sets....the snows were on the car; the summer set was in the trunk.....the car was blowing lotsa thick, chewy, bluish-white smoke; the instant the ignition was lit, until you shut it off....so, the protege has a date with the crusher....but, not with my new snows on..!! It only cost me fifty bucks to have the tires swapped, (had to pay the tech), and I have four new Blizzaks...!! Sweet...!!


They are 14's...I just happen to have a set of 14" steelies needing some rubber....they should fit nicely...tread design looks decent...I have had these tires before in 13's....


...Decent amount of meat left, too...(no flash)


...I couldn't get my finger to hit bottom...

...not bad for $12.50 per tire...

One of my bosses, (I have seven), said he used to have all kinds of VWs.....he brought me in a set of 4 x 100 rims; used to be on an '89 GTI, that came from an old Acura RSX; he told me....


Will these fit on my Wagon...? They look pretty wide....wider than my 14" bottle caps (Karat)...but they are 15's....which will be a nice addition...would it be a good idea to get those 'longer' lug bolts for aluminum rims, considering the offset? Is anyone else running on rims with an "Einpresstiefe" (insertion depth) of 35...? Plus....somebody sprayed them flat black....not sure how I feel about that yet......


....they could use a good cleaning....I grabbed them for a hundred bucks.....considering I probably have spent that in time and fuel searching for 15", five spoke, 4 x 100 bolt pattern rims, on the cheap, over the last year and a half....warum nicht...?


...now....to find room for them, until they are up to bat......


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Those will fit with a 195/50/15s on them. You will need hub centric rings in the wheel. 73.1 to 57.1 I believe. 

Greg W.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Bmurphy13, that's great that you are doing so much to your car, it will be awesome when its completed. I'm convinced these cars rode pretty well when they were new, we just rarely get to feel it since they are so worn out.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh how I wish I relocated the battery. Three hours and counting trying to get this heater hose on...


edit: Finally.. boiled it in water with a socket stuffed in the end... dish soap.. in the end, rotating the hose and essentially using one of the bends for leverage, it finally went on. Of course, I then wasn't able to rotate it back, so there's a slight kink now. pfffft. Cylinder head end was extremely easy in comparison. aaaand now it's raining


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

:facepalm::banghead:


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

ziddey said:


> ...... aaaand now it's raining


I have a special power in WA.....all I do is lift my hood and suddenly it rains :laugh:

As for what I did to my Fox today.....I knocked apart my spare axle and cleaned it up and got it ready for new boots and grease. My passenger axle is howling


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Three hours? Nice work! I think I logged at least that many just staring at a bunch of cut up radiator hoses and clamps and scratching my head.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

3 hours included the ~hour in total I spent boiling the hose. Working from below, there's the subframe, axle, downpipe, and tie rod in the way. After wrapping my arm around everything, I really couldn't exert much force. That and the bypass valve is more or less free-floating. 

Finally, I managed to slip it on, and then enough to fit the hose clamp on. Could afford to go maybe half a centimeter further, and be angled differently, but that's more than good enough for me 

Cylinder head end of the hose was an absolute breeze in comparison (still kind of a pain otherwise).

Changed the oil, added generic coolant, and then spent the next hour trying to get it to jumpstart. In the end, I just swapped the batteries out and called it a day.

First start in almost a year!


I changed the instrument cluster circuit board as well (was changing the speedo anyway). But it looks like the new one is defective :banghead::banghead::banghead:
I bought it probably close to a year ago so I doubt I'd be able to get it exchanged (if it's even still available..). When the brake light is on, the oil pressure light blinks. Sometimes the brake light comes on for no reason. The temperature gauge doesn't work, although it does blink initially. It's dark now so I couldn't see what was going on, but I tried agitating it a bit, and it made the highbeams come on (headlight switch isn't even attached). What??


----------



## bmurphy13 (Feb 14, 2011)

syncrogti said:


> Bmurphy13, that's great that you are doing so much to your car, it will be awesome when its completed. I'm convinced these cars rode pretty well when they were new, we just rarely get to feel it since they are so worn out.


Thank you! It does feel brand new! It lots more fun to drive now that its all fresh. There is still a few more things I wanna do but I think I got a good start. The fox has a very strong motor. Just lookin foward to the years to come


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Washed it today. Yeah.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Sold the beater Fox.

Greg W.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

I looked at the Fox for a while and then I rummaged through the 3 boxes of parts I have waiting for when it stops raining here . I need a garage.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Put the oem steelies back on, tired of the rubbing with the 195/60/14's. Going for a 4 hr road trip with 3 friends tomorrow, looking forward to the open road at high speeds, blow out some cob webs


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Rubbing? Wow. Guess the 185 vs 195 makes a difference. Stock height too?


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I autocrossed the wagon this morning. My times were good, and I had consistent runs.


----------



## golfsam76 (Oct 5, 2012)

i have 195/55/14s and it doesnt rub :O


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

redone17 said:


> Rubbing? Wow. Guess the 185 vs 195 makes a difference. Stock height too?


 Yep. stock height. Carrying 2 people in the back + some stuff in the trunk will cause rubbing over bigger bumps. Oh and my rear fender arches are a bit rusty, so the edges are pushed out a wee bit. Gotta fix that up this year... 

I never really warmed up to the 195's anyways, too tall!


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Do the wheels say the number? 

thank you


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

300 km road trip completed, car ran like a champ. The motor mods showed their true colors, 4 people + didn't faze it one bit, it pulls harder now full of people then it did with no passengers before the mods. 
Love it!


----------



## bmurphy13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ordered new control arms bushings and ball joints.


----------



## mr.kyle.henderson (May 15, 2012)

*I love pick a part!*

I went 105 mph on the way to pick a part. 
Pounded a beer in the parking lot. 
Walked in, wasn't there for 5 mins before I saw an 1989 chevy s-15 with a fresh front bumper lip/skirt. I think i paid 8 bucks for it. 
Then I found a Nice rubber accordion boot for my e brake, it matches the stock gear shift boot. My buddy stuck it in his pants for me. (Five finger discount) :facepalm: 

I love pick a part! 

Oh b.t.w black foxes with limo tint look clean!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

You probably shouldn't post that kind of stuff publicly... :screwy: 

As far as advancing the timing, you shouldn't muck around with it without a timing gun. Setting ignition timing is a little different for Digifant. I'm going off memory here, but I believe you do the following: 

1. warm up car until fan cycles on and back off 
2. unplug cts 
3. rev to 3000rpm 4 times (actual figures are more like 2500 3 times or something like that) 
4. check/set timing to 6*btdc 
5. plug cts back in 

That said, ignition timing is not something that requires periodic adjustment, so I'm assuming you're trying to squeeze out some more performance. I've never played with ignition timing with Digifant before, and remember some people saying not to bother, and some saying it helps. I'm assuming that they were referring to a full blown Digi setup with knock sensing, and that there are probably gains to be had by advancing a tad. Somewhere around 8-10*BTDC should be sufficient. CCW advances, CW retards. The slightest turn is all it takes (a circle is 360 degrees, the crank is turning twice for every turn of the intermediate shaft, and you're only looking to nudge it 2-4 degrees...). And so again, it's worth mentioning: DO NOT **** WITH THE TIMING WITHOUT A TIMING GUN.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

well technically it wasnt today, it was a couple days ago, but i forgot to post. picked up a JH motor out of an '84 GTI. Very clean and fairly complete minus the dizzy. It's at my buddy's place til we can get it over here.


----------



## mr.kyle.henderson (May 15, 2012)

*Lol*

:facepalm: 
Damn. That doesn't sound like something I want to do myself. I got a good mechanic, ill see if he can do it for me. I'm sure he has a timing gun or knows someone who does. 

P.s 
I had no idea my friend had stole that "e brake boot" untill I got home. (That's why I chose to tell that story) I agree with not posting things like that, but it was 2am, ya caught me slippin.  

P.p.s 
Only one beer was pounded. 
Lol


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Boy, some interesting sh*t going on I've missed out with 5 fingers above lol's, Today I was surprised my spinal column didn't blow out when I picked up my 5 spd A4 tranny (not as heavy as I thought), only bad thing that at home the inner bolt circle diameter is larger on Audi drive shafts, good thing is I'm getting the A4 shafts, bad that I have to cut and weld since their retained by a c-clip or semi floating by the looks. Good is I got the flywheel that can be lightened. Bad that the clutch is beyond burnt and need to post how bad it is, soon!!! all this for 3 bone... no fingers  

All I got


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

I had my timing belt changed about a month ago. It has never really run right since and had been increasingly running poorly. So I decided to pull the timing cover off and noticed that it was off a tooth at the cam when the fly wheel was at TDC. So, long story short, I took it all apart, put in a Techtonics 266 cam, buttoned it all back up and now it runs even worse.  Guess I'll be taking it all apart again next weekend.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Degreased the A4 5spd transmission today.... a good 3hrs in the Varsol parts tank, drained the very clean oil, not sure why. 

Need to find the shift linkage, shifter and shift tunnel bracket still.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

novws said:


> I had my timing belt changed about a month ago. It has never really run right since and had been increasingly running poorly. So I decided to pull the timing cover off and noticed that it was off a tooth at the cam when the fly wheel was at TDC. So, long story short, I took it all apart, put in a Techtonics 266 cam, buttoned it all back up and now it runs even worse.  Guess I'll be taking it all apart again next weekend.


 Spun it around by hand and verified it was still lined up? IM shaft off a tooth resulting in ignition timing being off?


----------



## bmurphy13 (Feb 14, 2011)

Got more parts in. After new inserts,strut bushings and motor mounts I ordered new control arms,ball joints and tie rods. So I had a Lil bit of fun today  

http://s1331.photobucket.com/albums/w585/vwfox13/?action=view&current=IMAG1323_zps916c0fd1.jpg 
http://s1331.photobucket.com/albums/w585/vwfox13/?action=view&current=IMAG1325_zpse1ddb62b.jpg 
http://s1331.photobucket.com/albums/w585/vwfox13/?action=view&current=IMAG1327_zpsf96e5b5e.jpg 
http://s1331.photobucket.com/albums/w585/vwfox13/?action=view&current=IMAG1326_zps1b1ad08e.jpg 

It drives SO much better!


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

^^^^ bmurphy, that looks beautiful .... 



ziddey said:


> Spun it around by hand and verified it was still lined up? IM shaft off a tooth resulting in ignition timing being off?


 Didn't spin it around by hand, but did double check the flywheel and the cam again and they look good. 

The ignition timing is definitely off. Every time I change the timing belt on these cars I move the intermediate shaft and this time was no exception. Looking at the distributor (with the cap and rotor off), the shaft is still within the mark on the dist. but just barely; it's advanced. If I adjust from the distributor like I would normally do for ignition timing is that sufficient or do I have to adjust from the IM shaft gear on the front of the engine? 

The other problem is that the car got really hot when I turned it on. I recently replaced the 02 sensor and added a dual downpipe. Yesterday the downpipe was glowing it was so hot. I shut it down after that. And strangely the coolant temp gauge stopped working as well. Maybe this is all the ignition timing, but I fear it's more complicated than that. Maybe I got a bad 02 sensor? I also rotated the new cam, per the instruction from Techtonics to remove any air. It was difficult to rotate and I wonder if there is still some air trapped. 

This all pisses me off b/c the car ran extremely well prior to the TB change. That's what I get for trying to do preventative maintenance, I guess. :screwy:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

The IM shaft doesn't need to be timed. The idea is that ignition timing is not something that would "require" adjustments ever. 

A glowing downpipe sounds like you may have extremely late ignition timing, causing the mixture to still be burning as it's leaving the cylinder, heating up the exhaust valves, manifold, downpipe, etc.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm upgrading to 10 inch brakes on Tuesday. One of the rotors (vented 9 inch rotors) is warped. I've accumulated lots of parts over the years for bigger brakes and now is a great time to do it. Hawk pads too. Looking forward to having (hopefully) more than adequate brakes.


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

Removed the cylinder head... in under 40 minutes


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Pulled struts...again. Next: new bearings and hubs will be pressed in by a shop, then some r&r of steering rack parts and the passenger-side tie rod, then drop subframe to replace motor mounts, bushings, control arms and oil pan gasket...then new tires and/or 14" wheel upgrade, then alignment...then I hope nothing for at least a little while!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Replaced passenger side ball joint, driver was good so left it for now. Discovered that driver side front wheel bearing very much shot...passenger side too but not nearly as bad. 

Time to replace those...and the strut inserts / mounts too. 

steve


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Changed the oil + filter. 5 w 50 out, 15 w 50 Mobile 1 in for summer. It was on sale  

I have the feeling this motor does not care what oil I put in it, as long as I change it 2x a year. 

Oh and the filter was Mahle. On the pricey side, but worth it IMO.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I removed the old vented rotors, and replaced them with 10 inch rotors and hawk pads. I still need to bleed the brakes more. The brakes are worlds better, even with a soft pedal.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

myboxyfox said:


> Oh and the filter was Mahle. On the pricey side, but worth it IMO.


 Always worth it. 

Greg W.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*....Also Changed Oil...*

I also changed the oil in my Fox today....I always seem to have a heck of a time getting the filter loosened....it only took me twenty minutes to get it off this time....I recall the last time I did this....it took me over 45 minutes to get the filter off.....I hadn't changed the oil for about 18 months prior....I destroyed an oil filter wrench trying to get it off.....ended up having to get another wrench to complete the job.....I found that getting a grip on the top of the filter, just below the flange, worked best for me.... 

After I got the filter off....I removed the drain plug, and let the roof-tar-coloured sludge out of the pan.....then I found some 10W40 (I use 20W50, always!) that has been sitting in the garage for a couple of decades (not an exaggeration), and just poured some of it through the motor until I could see the clearer, thinner, 10W40 draining into the catch pan.... 
 

I also like t swap in a litre of Dura Lube during the process......even though it's almost $20 a litre; I find it REALLY helps in start-ups....when the balance of your oil is in the pan....I have found that it takes another ten minutes MORE, for the car to heat up, after putting in a dose......likely due to reduced friction....the "clacking" subsides much sooner as well....with 395, 187 km on the clock....I can use all the help I can get...!!! 

I am going to go start Woody III now....keep his motor running....getting warm enough to finally change his Heater Core; that I have been so very much looking forward to doing...I will be posting some pics of that procedure most certainly....maybe explore the "short" method briefly, just to post a few pics.....but then do it the 'proper' way, by removing the dash; because I know I have a mystery leak behind the dash somewhere, that needs patching...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Spring Cleaning*


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Your wagon looks fantastic, voxwagon88!!! Hope mine looks that good one day!

Mike

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Closer to AEB install*

Cleaned the tranny and p/u a few extra parts 
















notice the inner cv mount size 








OAL of the shafts, gotta look where the outter boots connect, A4 is considerably longer 








160,000km AEB 








THink this is a winter install, waiting for our Canadian show n shine Langley style to happen then the carnage  

So Far $$$ spent was under a G


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

One Fox related note: I drove it to work without any problems. 

I spent most of the afternoon fixing a water leak in my honda ( 05 Civic Si Hatchback). Over the summer it was damaged by hail. In the process of the PDR, they had to remove the headliner. 

What did they forget to connect? The sunroof drain tubes. The read cargo area was soaked. However, I got it finished in time before dark.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Pulled up The Carpet...!*

This actually happened last Sunday; but, this is the first bit of time I have had to get to my computer....I had all weekend to do this....but in my usual urge to procrastinate....started late Sunday afternoon.....and got into it....AND the beers.....and was up until 5:00 am on Monday morning, (had to be at the welders' by 8:30 am; and work by 9:30!).....puttering about; preparing Woody II for SURGERY.....I had made an appointment, with Ed at Vangro Welding, to have the ROTTING undercarriage addressed.........I had to cut the carpet in a couple places..... 
 

....undo those things that get in the way of removal......this thing..... 
 

....and the seat belt rails..... 
 
(since there are so many pics; these are just a few.....) 

....to reveal......an absolute..... 
 
......HORROR SHOW....!!! 

I am currently in the process of updating my thread.....I took about 50 pics; while, I was wondering where I draw the line between: INSANITY, OBSTINACY, & DENIAL.....and......BRAVERY, FRUGALITY, NOSTALGIA; and the VERY distinct possibility that this car has SEEN BETTER DAYS...!!! 

...but, of course, the beer made that line VERY difficult to see....needless to say, I slept for only a short period of time.....(MAYYY-BE 45 minutes).....then took one of the MOST PERILOUS RIDES I have ever taken in ANY of my Foxes.......not gonna lie....I was on the verge of being TERRIFIED (that the floor was gonna drop out)....and ECSTATIC (that I was going to get it FIXED; if it didn't drop out BEFORE I got the car to the Surgeon!)...quite likely the CLOSEST I will EVER come to riding a motorbike; with that OPEN AIR FEELING.....not so much the wind blowing through my hair....which is in itself amusing (I'm bald)......but, rather, the ROAD passing QUITE VISIBLY beneath my feet....and to my right....mmm, and to my left.....aaannnnd ALL along the seam behind me....!!! 

....I got the car there....very gingerly crept over his, unpaved, very uneven parking area....brought Ed a coffee (which he LOVED, never has time!).....apprised him of the task....and still had half an hour to get to work....made it there with a ride from the shuttle driver at the dealership...(a perk of my job)....punched in on time; and managed to scoop a temporary ride; from one of my bosses, (another job related plus!); an olive green, 2002 Elantra....sporting several surface rust spots....(and a dealer plate; + #3!)...not the point...I can get to and from work without hassle; while Woody II is Under the Torch........so I have THAT going for me.....which is NICE.... 

P.S. After work today, I went to go visit Woody in his "hospital bed"......visiting hours had passed....but I snuck in anyway......and, since I had a spare key.....took a pic.... 
 
...the rear passenger side floor....sort of.... 

...for progressive updates....tune into my thread....("April Fool,...")..it will be interesting to see how Ed will go about welding my floor back into the rest of the car....I will try to sneak in to get progress pics during the off surgery times.....likely will be too many pics to post here....sure; I would LOVE to do this myself....but, my Old Man retired about 15 years ago....and doesn't have his shop anymore....ED DOES....and the engineering know-how to rebuild it properly....plus, all the facilities to make it happen....which is what I want to transpire....at least the process has begun....going into last winter.....I wasn't sure I was going to see this day come...but, Woody managed to make it just under the wire....just hope he survives under the TORCH!!!


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Jeez. I guess I'm lucky my Fox lives outside the rust belt.

Today I dropped the subframe to replace a bunch of stuff. What a wretched pain in the ass! I swear the welds on those square nuts that the subframe fasteners screw into broke the minute I even thought about doing this job. Guess I'll have to get out the hole saw tomorrow to fix the front ones . I'll post a couple pics when the excitement continues. :beer:


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Woody II Survives...!!*

I picked up my Wagon from Vangro Welding today......it has been a L-o-n-g week....puttering around in my loaned Elantra....which, incidentally, cost me $20 in fuel to go 78 km....and it was HARDLY a fun ride....comfy, maybe...detached, certainly....the AM radio was fitting....but....truth be told....I become VERY unsettled when I am separated from my car.....separation anxiety perhaps........but, I am much better now, having been reunited with my ride......and separated from some of my money.....the money I can get back.....through time, by working......the vehicle would be difficult, if not impossible, to replace.....I really do kick myself for not having the stones; to have braved it out for a minute, and have taken a video of the ride to the welders' shop; last Monday morning.....with me all whacked out on only 45 minutes of sleep.....probably still drunk from the previous few hours....of me tinkering and Drinkering....I was also administering my morning ritual along the way....there seemed to be more cars on the road as well, (as it was earlier in the morning than I usually commute), I think you guys would have gotten a kick out of the insanity of it all....about 30% of the floor had rotted away....also the 30% where the seams were holding the pan to the rest of the car......just one of many pics that I took of my new floor...


...So Happy that I finally got this DONE...such a relief...!!!


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Over the last few days I replaced the oil pan gasket and did a bunch of other stuff. I decided to just drop the subframe while I was at it and replace bushings, motor mounts and fasteners that were suspect. I had it almost completely back together when I snapped a stud on one of the cheapo E30 mounts I was using . OK, I overtorqued it a bit but still! Put the horrible stock ones back in for now. Had a shop press in new front wheel bearings and hubs. I also fixed the upper spring retainer on the drivers side strut. Apparently when the slotted strut nut was loose for a year or so, there was enough movement to turn the round opening in the retainer into a large oval. Hopefully the washer I JB-Weld-ed to it will suffice as a fix. A rental support beam made all of this relatively easy, although I'm hoping I can just use a jack when I go back in for the motor mounts and do them one at a time...Oh, and I replaced a tie rod and the plate that fastens them as whoever did my alignment a couple years back destroyed the fastener in there and left it loose. No wonder my steering sucked. Now I need another alignment, bad, as well as some new tires.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Got the windshield re moved and re sealed. Hoping this will stop that pesky water leak Iv'e had for over a year now! The repair guy took long enough, so it should be good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Drove mine to the bike park.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm getting the Fox close to running correctly for the first time in months. After a cam/Timing belt/exhaust manifold and DP change, it just never ran correctly and was getting worse the more I drove it. I suspected cam timing to be off one tooth, but don't have a timing gun, so took it to a shop which reset the ignition timing and replaced the coolant temp sensor. Car runs much better and is quicker than ever (which it should be). I'm still getting very occasional hesitation when pulling away from stop signs in first gear, so I feel like there is more fine tuning to be done. But it's getting close.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Washed it. Put the roof rack on. Did the H4 conversion, along with smoked turnsignals. Mounted the rear window louvre finally. I was unsuccessful in obtaining louvre hardware, so lets hope this tape holds up! It supposedly can hold up to 20lbs of weight, at 1lb a inch. I ended up using two rolls. I'll post a pick tomorrow. It's dark now.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Now it just needs tint and lowering to complete the visual effect. And I need to get around to installing the spoiler already...I'm just so scared to drill into my trunk!!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

novws said:


> I'm getting the Fox close to running correctly for the first time in months. After a cam/Timing belt/exhaust manifold and DP change, it just never ran correctly and was getting worse the more I drove it. I suspected cam timing to be off one tooth, but don't have a timing gun, so took it to a shop which reset the ignition timing and replaced the coolant temp sensor. Car runs much better and is quicker than ever (which it should be). I'm still getting very occasional hesitation when pulling away from stop signs in first gear, so I feel like there is more fine tuning to be done. But it's getting close.



this sounds like EXACTLY the same symptoms I have been having since I changed the head/cam. hmmmmm. ignition timing and cts, huh?


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

redone17 said:


> this sounds like EXACTLY the same symptoms I have been having since I changed the head/cam. hmmmmm. ignition timing and cts, huh?


Haha. Just posted in your other thread on this topic ...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Replaced the hatch interior light with one that does NOT fall down.

And, in getting ready to stop the hatch from leaking around the glass, tested a spare rear window w/ defroster. All the lines work. I think that is 11 more than on the glass currently in the car.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Does fall down?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

redone17 said:


> Does fall down?


Fixed. Thanks.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

oh, der. ha. np.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Got some 13" Zandvoorts because having 14" Zandvoorts without the matching smaller set is foolishness.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I like your thinking.
Did those come from dispersion of The Great Horde of Andrew?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

That they did. He has six stock steelies with centre caps too...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I ordered koni yellows. I couldn't wait to feel the difference, so I reomoved and replaced one of the rear shocks. 

What a difference just one makes. Over Memorial Day I'm replacing the other rear shock. Fronts struts replaced sometime over the summer.

I've been driving the wagon to work (despite the heat and humidity...No AC...not worth fixing right now) and I'm averaging between 
28-30 MPG. The 9Q make the little wagon a blast to drive too. Pics to come later....


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Yesterday my friend gave me a pair of Thule roof bars he found at a garage sale for $10!!! Complete with keys!!! So I threw them on, looks good. Need to get that air damn thingy for the front. 
Then toss a bunch of tacky stickers on it, and done! 

On and last tank got me 31 mpg. Spirited driving, mixed city/ highway. I'm happy with that


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

continued driving it like crazy.....barely even start my new beetle anymore. also did some compounding and removed more of the old trim adhesive that is still running down the passenger side


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Picked up KO3 turbo flange down pipe with O2 sensor + ECU leads, AEB 5spd shifter box and passenger side complete drive shaft (only got drivers side since it came off easy)... Possibly a second complete A4 AEB motor, if he takes the $200 offer


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

New tie rods. Car turns when you turn the wheel now, vagueness lost. What are people running for toe? Currently at about 3/32 of an inch toed in.

Fairly certain I solved my misfiring/bad running sometimes, mostly when cold problem as well.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I run zero toe with about -1.5° of camber.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

doppelfaust said:


> I run zero toe with about -1.5° of camber.


How do you get that much neg. camber at the front wheels? Best I'm usually able to get is -1 degree or slightly more. Are you really low?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> New tie rods. Car turns when you turn the wheel now, vagueness lost. What are people running for toe? Currently at about 3/32 of an inch toed in.


Less vagueness is better.



bluetoes591 said:


> What are people running for toe? Currently at about 3/32 of an inch toed in.


1/16 toed out.
About -1.25 º Camber. Couldn't get any more.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Disassembled, cleaned, repacked, and installed this


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

novws said:


> How do you get that much neg. camber at the front wheels? Best I'm usually able to get is -1 degree or slightly more. Are you really low?


I am very low.


----------



## Pinuppunk_gutbucket (Jan 29, 2013)

Finishd up all four door panels and headlinder :beer:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I put on new rear shocks on the wagon. The koni adjustable shocks really make the car better to drive and handle. At the softest setting the ride is compliant and smooth. The hardest setting is smooth, but with little body lean. The adjustment changes the rebound of the shock. 

Not fox related: I also installed a new clutch master cylinder in my civic. The stock part has a "delay release valve" that made the clutch feel vague. The new OEM part doesn't have this part. I thought it funny when I decided I wanted the clutch feel to be like that in the fox, despite the clutch cable operation vs. a hydraulic system.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Changed my busted 140,000-mile-old stock motor mounts for some E30 hockey pucks. Lack of engine movement is noticeable and cabin vibration is not. If I'd known this would be so easy with just a jack, jack stands and some scrap lumber I wouldn't have procrastinated for days beforehand. Unrelated, apparently, is the horrible lifter noise and suspicious knocking sound occurring after not starting the car for a week or two :thumbdown:. Also scored a bunch of parts at the Pick 'N' Pull (including working mirror assemblies!) and have been installing little tidbits accordingly.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

mes0cycl0ne said:


> Unrelated, apparently, is the horrible lifter noise and suspicious knocking sound occurring after not starting the car for a week or two :thumbdown:..


Try thicker oil, can't hurt. Mine rattle starts every 5-7 cold starts. Sometimes warm starts.... 

I will cure that with a new motor


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Oddly enough, I put 10-40 in it for the first time. The lifter noise is definitely nothing new, it just seems to be more persistent this time. The 'knocking' could well be business as usual too. Maybe it's just that I haven't heard its unique 'purr' much in the past couple of weeks :laugh:.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...ordered some parts...*

I just finished ordering a bunch of goodies form German Auto Parts.....things to address various issues....a bunch of seals, a couple tools, head gasket, and a couple of those alternator adjusting bolts....got some work to do this summer....!!


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Washed it . Did a 'home alignment' and drove around some on my new 14" wheels. Can't wait to get some wider tires (175's on it now). Added some Lubro-Moly magic oil additive and lifter stopped making noise. Can't verify that the additive made any difference, but still...


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Took measurements from stock 4 spd transmission since the 5psd A4 B5 transmission is getting installed. Boy, this s/b fun job!


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Failed at replacing the e-brake cable. No number of swear words convey my hatred towards drum brakes. Can't get the effing drum off and while trying to work backward until drum was the last part I tore open my finger on the heat shield above the exhaust. Took a break to go get a tetanus shot (apparently it's been a while since I had one of those) and a nap. Going back at it in a few hours, with a bigger hammer.


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

replaced my lifters and dropped the exhaust and re welded a couple spots. it's official, my car doesn't doesn't sound embarrassing anymore! now i really hear my clanks and rattles under the car tho :/


----------



## evoTimer (Dec 13, 2012)

a) Installed a new Ignition Switch 
b) retrofited aluminum tape (definitively added illumination) inside the cluster's green light reflector 
and installed a couple of T5 SMD LED


----------



## evoTimer (Dec 13, 2012)

Fixed a gas leak under the car (new fuel lines) and while at it installed new exhaust hangers, but found a brake line coupler leaking


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Got passed by a sweet MK1 Rabbit on the highway last night. I drove behind him for a bit, and we took the same exit. 

So, my Fox got to chase a Rabbit.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

myboxyfox said:


> So, my Fox got to chase a Rabbit.


Nice! I'll be doing that the other way 'round soon enough. Chase my Fox with my Rabbit lol. And my friend will be changing his Mk4 Golf badge up to say Goat and we'll have a big weird party.

As for my work today, I once again failed at getting the drums off because everything is rusted together and nothing will budge and I'm going to murder the person who invented drum brakes. If he or she is already dead, next of kin will suffice.
I did manage to remove my hood, debadge the trunk lid, remove the e-brake handle to put the locking mechanism back together (which is almost complete). I need to modify the button/lever a little to make my new Brabus brake handle work right, but it's really just a matter of gluing a couple bits together and off I go. Then I made a reasonable to-do list and shopping list to keep myself on track. And some other little things here and there.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Really? I loved rebuilding my drum brakes! All those rusty springs were just pure joy to deal with


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Made real progress today, the head is off my old motor and I got the car in the air so I can extract my bottom end and transmission. Pulled my exhaust manifold and downpipe to make space to work in. Also sprayed a liberal amount of Penetroil onto my subframe bolts and control arm bolts. Going to shoot to have the transmission out tomorrow. I can't find my triple square bit for the CVs though...


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Transmission, subframe and bottom end are out. Cleaned the subframe as much as I could, going to take it to the car wash to and pressure wash it with some engine degreaser.


----------



## wpgwesty (Dec 30, 2008)

Washed the car and inspected the hail damage.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Disassembled my subframe and found one bad sway bar bracket, two blown out control arm bushings and two bad subframe bushings. I am glad I decided to drop it and refurbish it.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Cleaned it out........ amazing how much junk accumulates in a month!

Mike

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Degreased the filthy intake manifold and area around valve cover. Pulled injectors, checked spray volumes and replaced seals. They're all spraying the same amount (and the right amount) over time, so I guess that's good. They all made a cool sound while spraying and I got to breathe some good gasoline fumes . Those injector inserts really like to disintegrate and try to fall into the combustion chamber. A mirror came in handy to make sure I was really getting everything out of there. Replaced valve cover gasket and accidentally dropped a nut inside the head while changing the studs. Fished it out from under the camshaft with a flexible magnet before it got a chance to fall down an oil passage and ruin my day .


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Nothing too exciting... ordered gasket set from Techtonics Tuning. $103 after shipping. Yuck. Garage landlord complained about me working on the car (despite agreeing to let me work on the car when I gave her money) so hopefully I can get it running by the time I have to leave this garage lol. As best as I can tell, all I should have to do to make it roadworthy is gaskets, oil change (again), new spark plugs, raise the idle rpm a little, and new brake fluid wouldn't hurt (the lines are all ok but the fluid is 8-10 years old). 

But, cars are fickle things and just because it LOOKS like this is all I need to do doesn't mean that's actually the case. So, we'll see. Fingers crossed!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Removed some brackets from the engine bay and got rid of the rest of the battery tray. Also removed my control arm bushings to prepare for new ones.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> Removed some brackets from the engine bay and got rid of the rest of the battery tray. Also removed my control arm bushings to prepare for new ones.


Good stuff Steve!
What's the best way you found to remove the control arm bushings? Press them out with vise and socket, or cut them out, or burn them out?


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Been driving it like I stole it. Shifting late, feeling great  
Engine rattle worsens though, I think those loose wrist pins don't like my driving style....
I really have to get started on getting the GTI motor ready to swap in. 
MPG's still in the low 30's, loving this warmer weather!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

alaincopter said:


> Good stuff Steve!
> What's the best way you found to remove the control arm bushings? Press them out with vise and socket, or cut them out, or burn them out?


I drilled between the bonded metal inner sleeve and the outside until I could push the metal center out then I cut the rubber "flange" on the outside so it was easier to push the bushing out. I then used a saw to to cut through the outer metal sleeve and put a screwdriver along to outside edge to loose it from the arm and pushed it out with a socket. I'm using a press to put the new ones in but wanted to use stuff I had in the garage to prepare.

Here is the how to I am using for putting the new ones in...
http://audi.humanspeakers.com/bushings-pix.htm


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Little bit of baked brakes. Turns out I had a few hours of spare time for a change.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Ah, oven roasted. Best kind of brakes. Looks good. Heat paint or powdercoat?

Greg W.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

VHT caliper paint, I've been quite happy with the results in the past.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I drove the wagon for the first time in two weeks. Back surgery is no fun. 
In the next few weeks after I heal I plan to replace the fromt struts (again!) with koni adjustable units.

I wil replace the front motor mount too. I have e30 mounts for the left and right sides, but not the front sub mount. 

What supplier has a harder front motor mount? I checked ECS, but I can't remember any other company that makes a harder mount. I used an A1 mount from Techtonis tuning, but it tore when I installed it.
Any suggestions?


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

More hard driving over hill and dale. Let's hear it for power to weight ratios, I was pushing people up some hills, and they had cars with easily 2x the hp. 
Met some people in a parking lot with an older new Beetle, it had 475.000km on it's original drive train! Super clean! Lowered just right too...


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

The fox is fun ride but its a lot better when everything is in order but you will enjoy it more if you are extra cautious for your health. .. when a boot tore and a bearing required attention, I noticed how tolling that work can be , on the body. be careful and the delay will give you time to walk and rest yourself to health.. and to enjoying your ride...


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

No progress this weekend.

A word to the wise to my fellow Foxers... If you're using an angle grinder, wear full protective *goggles* or a face shield. I had some safety glasses and a nice respirator while working on grinding away my battery tray and some brackets and managed to get a small sliver of metal that made it into my eye. I assume it was just airborne particulate and not something that flung into my eye. I noticed some irritation in my upper eyelid and tried to use an eye wash to get rid of it with no luck... Over night it managed to lodge into my cornea. After a trip to the ER and an ophthalmologist the metal and corresponding rust are gone but my left eye is still blurry. I assume it will heal completely but it _sucked._


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> A word to the wise to my fellow Foxers... If you're using an angle grinder, wear full protective *goggles* or a face shield.


Sorry to hear about your eye man, hope it heals quickly and fully... thanks for the word, I am always wire-wheeling stuff with my angle grinder and often I find myself not wearing my hazy goggles to see better. I am planning on grinding a bunch of rust off the bottom of my jeep tomorrow, your word came in at a good time :thumbup: and thanks for the tips on the control arm bushings too!

bluetoes591: your brake parts are looking awesome, I wanna eat them opcorn:


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

doppelfaust said:


> Over night it managed to lodge into my cornea. After a trip to the ER and an ophthalmologist the metal and corresponding rust are gone but my left eye is still blurry. I assume it will heal completely but it _sucked._


Jesus man, that's awful. Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

doppelfaust said:


> No progress this weekend.
> 
> A word to the wise to my fellow Foxers... If you're using an angle grinder, wear full protective *goggles* or a face shield. After a trip to the ER and an ophthalmologist the metal and corresponding rust are gone but my left eye is still blurry.


Yikes!

Got the Red one on the road. New Battery. New AC Compressor.


----------



## mr.kyle.henderson (May 15, 2012)

*Hmm*

"Got the Red one on the road. New Battery. New AC Compressor. "
How much was that a/c compressor? My fox could use a/c again! Haha :snowcool:


----------



## mr.kyle.henderson (May 15, 2012)

denver_fox said:


> Now it just needs tint and lowering to complete the visual effect. And I need to get around to installing the spoiler already...I'm just so scared to drill into my trunk!!


A spoiler will slow your car down cuz it's Front wheel drive.
Just don't do it, trust me, so many people with give u crap.
But if u absolutely need it, and are happy with it, don't let anyone tell you different.

Now the louvers on the other hand, In my opinion...badass lol
Where did u buy them?


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I worked on some stereo wiring today. I installed an iphone adapter to my civic, so this lets me use the aftermarket CD/mp3/USB input radio. I soldiered the wires, and I'll take care of the rest of the wiring later. There's no AC in fox, so it's been too hot to drive recently. 

I'll ask anway:
Can the AC run with hard aluminum line from the evaporator not connected? A few years back it broke, and because it's broken, lots of folks have said they can't fix it. I'll see if I can find a picture for reference. 

I want AC in the Fox again!


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Replaced the driver side door handle. No more reaching in from the passenger side to open the door!

Mike

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

bummer Steve - hope you are recovering well.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Pulled a few things tonight.

X2


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Trust me. Car will not roll very well that way. 

Greg W.


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Ouch... and yikes!! 
I'm glad you got medical attention promptly and hope you heal soon.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

90quattrocoupe said:


> Trust me. Car will not roll very well that way.
> 
> Greg W.


It rolls better now.  And it's got lowering springs in the front along with the Audi brakes I got from you.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks sharp! I have those wheels on both of mine.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Bluetoes, are those Scirrocco wheels?

Mike

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Nope, Ronal R8s, like those found on old B2 Audi Coupes.


DragonMike said:


> Hey Bluetoes, are those Scirrocco wheels?
> 
> Mike
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

That's really nice, handles much better now?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Definitely. Looking forward to doing the rears as well.

Stops very nicely with the Audi brakes with EBC Greenstuff pads. I haven't stood on them yet, still braking in the pads, but they're very smooth and linear.



myboxyfox said:


> That's really nice, handles much better now?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

bluetoes591 said:


> Stops very nicely with the Audi brakes with EBC Greenstuff pads. I haven't stood on them yet, still braking in the pads, but they're very smooth and linear.


Glad they are working for you. Now you have Audi Coupe brakes and wheels. Of course, a Fox is more like an Audi, than a VW.

Greg W.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Now I gotta find Coupe seats if I'm going to stick with this trend.



90quattrocoupe said:


> Glad they are working for you. Now you have Audi Coupe brakes and wheels. Of course, a Fox is more like an Audi, than a VW.
> 
> Greg W.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

guys buy my fox wagons i have no money left for finishing them, ive been holding onto them in hopes that some miraculous money fairy would come my way but it hasnt happened yet :banghead:


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Ianwilson, where are you located?

Mike

Sent from my SPH-M930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

bluetoes591 said:


> Now I gotta find Coupe seats if I'm going to stick with this trend.


And if you can find an Audi Coupe steering wheel, that bolts right on too. :thumbup:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I installed a Passat steering wheel yesterday. It's the same diameter, but has a thicker rim. Also bought a BFI front motor mount. 

Still waiting to install new koni strut inserts and lowering springs when we buy our house. It has a carport! I can take my time with Fox work, and not have to finish in one day at the apartment.

At an autox-









10 inch brakes w/ scirocco 16v carrier, mk3 calipers and hawk pads.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Mike, which Koni's did you end up with and where did you get them? Audi 4000 front and Rabbit rear?


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Bluetoes, 

I bought the front inserts from KONI market. Here's the link for the audi units. They cost $145 per corner. Rears cost less. I couldn't find an image exactly match the rears I'm using. They use the same image for a1 and a2 rear shocks.

http://konimarket.com/collections/all/1986,audi,4000

I bought the rears (used, but fully functional and adjustable) in the mk2 classifieds section. I'm using stock rear springs because all of the other lowering springs (other than the front) sit lower than the front. The rear shocks I bought have an adjustable spring perch. It's not much lower, but it'll match the front when I'm finished.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

mike in SC said:


> Bluetoes,
> 
> I bought the front inserts from KONI market. Here's the link for the audi units. They cost $145 per corner. Rears cost less. I couldn't find an image exactly match the rears I'm using. They use the same image for a1 and a2 rear shocks.
> 
> ...


Sweet, thanks for the info.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Stripped the AEB 1.8 turbo of fan, power steering, AC unit and remaining brackets. bonus that it has a 140amp alt  Only since the motor went from engine lift to stand 3 days ago. Drained remaining fluids and wasn't impressed with the jet black oil  (ppl can't change oil or what?). Next will be degreasing and a leak-down test but with only a 170k or 105633 miles on the motor it s/b good? Work on the VW has been slow since my new DD is a Suzuki Sidekick that I finally removed the tampon with 31" tires and Calmini lift :thumbup: + it will get a A4 alternator and AC as an on-board air pump....


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Rear springs are in.  I kinda liked it better with the stock springs in the rear, it's pretty stiff now. Of course the handling improvements might be worth it.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Today I removed the K03 turbo and found a nice little crack in the stock header, guess this means I'm going to be buying a sst one I found on craigslist, then welding it since I heard their weak thin material if not supported correctly (any suggestions welcome)... but the engine is nice and oil/grease free, amazing what a steam cleaner can do.










sorry, blackberry pics.... 

And BlueToes, your car is looking sportier everyday :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Took the red one to Autocross on the weekend...


----------



## mtbrob (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey not to be a "one uppper" but we completed a 36 hour enduro in Spokane.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

mtbrob said:


> we completed a 36 hour enduro in Spokane.


You finished better as well.


----------



## mtbrob (Oct 9, 2009)

Ya 12th out of 50 isn't bad, I'm mad at myself for breaking 3 lugnuts and costing us 1 hour in the pits.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

mtbrob said:


> Ya 12th out of 50 isn't bad, I'm mad at myself for breaking 3 lugnuts and costing us 1 hour in the pits.


Too much Lumberjack power?

Today I found the car rides better, quieter more predictably if it is on its springs...

Before. Wrong.








After. Less Wrong.








:banghead:
Thanks bluetoes.
Still, doesn't ride as nice as your new eibachs.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad to be of service. 

This followed me home this evening, 1985 GTi motor with 165,000km on it. It's a bit rusty on the outside, but seems to be pretty clean on the inside.



In the back of my friend's Matrix.


----------



## mtbrob (Oct 9, 2009)

Added another shell


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally got that 'Sport' from South Surrey I see. You have a good drivers side corner marker light there? A PSA? Oil filter flange? Etc.


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

changed out the coolant reservoir and temp sensor. discovered i need a new reservoir cap and ordered the new radiator for $80. after those two last things its one little hose and the entire cooling system will be new. 

how hard is it to change the front motor bushing/mount/thing?


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

toast_king said:


> changed out the coolant reservoir and temp sensor. discovered i need a new reservoir cap and ordered the new radiator for $80. after those two last things its one little hose and the entire cooling system will be new.
> 
> how hard is it to change the front motor bushing/mount/thing?



It's easy. You'll need some ratchet extensions, a 13mm socket, and the ratchet swivel thing ( I can't remember the name). There are two 13mm bolts that attach to the block;one on top and one on bottom. The one on the bottom need the swivel thing and some extensions. The top bolt has a spacer that is held between the mount and the motor.

When you've taken out the bolts, just turn the bracket and angle it out.


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

mike in SC said:


> It's easy. You'll need some ratchet extensions, a 13mm socket, and the ratchet swivel thing ( I can't remember the name). There are two 13mm bolts that attach to the block;one on top and one on bottom. The one on the bottom need the swivel thing and some extensions. The top bolt has a spacer that is held between the mount and the motor.
> 
> When you've taken out the bolts, just turn the bracket and angle it out.


cool man thanks!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

mtbrob said:


> Added another shell


How much rust is on the wagon sir? you racing it or parting it?


And Bluetoes, you installing this GTI unit me guesses??


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Drove the new wagon project. Installed a new steering wheel. Soon more.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

> And Bluetoes, you installing this GTI unit me guesses??


That is the plan.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to day on my Fox...*

Today I replaced my exhaust hangers and installed new wiper blades because it is raining. I also cleaned and prepared my new drums and calipers for painting. My Fox really needs brakes. Then it will be ready for a state inspection.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

"vw90fox" speaking of paint, stripped the AEB to the block but have NO idea what color to paint her?

So Bluetoes, guessing you don't need my engine then since your going GTI.... wonder where the weak point in the Fox engine is then, and just where valve float starts?? :laugh:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Paint It Black.

Though white in the white car... with white wheels....
White on white on white... so 80s... (though likely impossible to live with)

Got the rear window swapped out (and sealed in so it won't leak) with one that has all the defroster grids working.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> So Bluetoes, guessing you don't need my engine then since your going GTI.... wonder where the weak point in the Fox engine is then, and just where valve float starts?? :laugh:


Thought you were putting it in the Sidekick?


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

voxwagen88 said:


> Paint It Black.
> 
> Though white in the white car... with white wheels....
> White on white on white... so 80s... (though likely impossible to live with)
> ...


Think that was your first attempt of humor I've seen on here sir blahahaha thinking more gun metal gray, or maybe dipped in chrome  BTW... Need to remove the rear hatch window also, did you take pics doing it or did you get someone else to do it for you?




bluetoes591 said:


> Thought you were putting it in the Sidekick?


got a deal on a 2nd A4 AEB motor Milo, didn't think you were in the market till I viewed your posting, just how bad is your engine?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Engine has a bearing on the way out, can't run proper tension on the timing belt. Pretty sure oil pressure sucks, starting to have lifter clatter more of the time. Puffs blue at cold startup etc.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what color to paint...*



What the Fox said:


> "vw90fox" speaking of paint, stripped the AEB to the block but have NO idea what color to paint her?
> 
> So Bluetoes, guessing you don't need my engine then since your going GTI.... wonder where the weak point in the Fox engine is then, and just where valve float starts?? :laugh:



I rebuilt my engine last year, only because it was passing a little oil into the first cylinder. But what can you expect when you engine has almost a half million miles on it. I had the block professionally cleaned. Then I had the same dale-ma what color to paint it. I decided on gloss black.
http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/EngineBlockPaint2.jpg


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahhhh, vw90fox, 'tis a thing of beauty! !

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

vw90fox said:


> I rebuilt my engine last year, only because it was passing a little oil into the first cylinder. But what can you expect when you engine has almost a half million miles on it. I had the block professionally cleaned. Then I had the same dale-ma what color to paint it. I decided on gloss black.
> http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/EngineBlockPaint2.jpg


Nothing better than a freshly painted block, maybe the lottery lol's (thanks, input is why I'm here) guessing high temp enamel? 
Well staying true to this forum, today I tried to figure out the the cooling system on the A4 AEB and visualize just how I can make this work comparing it to the stock (keep in mind, not moving the rad or shroud), and an odd hard coolant line over top of the turbo that wraps in front of the engine WTF... a list of things to do, replace the heater core, battery re-location, and cutting + relocating the throttle body due to rad interference (also Audis or maybe Passat that has NON drive by wire throttle bodies)... ahh, this is what we all love, home engineering and inventive creative ideas for projects that keep the married couples together... wait, I don't have a future ex-wife :screwy:


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Got some new wheels and bolted them on:



Also received some parts - soon to install these and more!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

What kind of downpipe is that?


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Factory early Audi Fox or Dasher. Long secondaries work great for torque. Kinda like the TT A1 Euro-style non-cat downpipe. I'll have to mod the outlet to be a larger diameter, but that's no biggie.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Nice wheels, greggearhead. And I like what you have planned. :thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

greggearhead said:


> Factory early Audi Fox or Dasher. Long secondaries work great for torque. Kinda like the TT A1 Euro-style non-cat downpipe. I'll have to mod the outlet to be a larger diameter, but that's no biggie.


Interesting... Any other modifications required?


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks. Kinda cool/ironic, they are made in Brazil! The autocross wheels are made in England, though...


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

doppelfaust said:


> Interesting... Any other modifications required?


Just the Dasher/Audi Fox dual outlet manifold. 

One or two left: http://www.ebay.com/itm/350809099153?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

welp, big saturday for murderwagon. replaced reservoir cap, temp sender (broke the new one in half by over torqueing), radiator, removed any traces of a/c, front motor damper/mount/thing, oil change, fitted the new passenger wiper actuator arm, and removed all bits of rear seat belts.

i can't believe its taken this long, but i think she might be ready for her first trip home since her transformation. pittsburgh, get ready.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I am so tired of fighting bushings on my control arms, getting ready to pull the trigger on two new control arms and calling it quits. The method described in the how to I found has not worked well at all. Dropped them off at a mechanic and he is dumbfounded by the design. The rubber lip is so much larger than the hole it needs to be pushed through...


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

I would upgrade to Polyurethane. Send an email to www.t3technique.com and ask for VW Fox front control arm bushings. Chris, that runs the place is a great guy, and I bought some for my Audi Fox, and now ordering some for my VW Fox. I've used them on many vehicles, and the install is basically a grease it and slide in affair. I've done the rubber busing route too, but it involves lube and a press, and is a PITA. And performance isn't as good when done anyway. 

And - I got a few more parts from the delivery guys today!!!

Manifold to go with my pipe (almost new)



Drivers seat


----------



## snowbunny (Oct 27, 2006)

Just confirmed the pick up date for getting my second Fox. A '90 coupe will make a lovely addition to my vw family!


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

greggearhead said:


> I would upgrade to Polyurethane. Send an email to www.t3technique.com and ask for VW Fox front control arm bushings. Chris, that runs the place is a great guy, and I bought some for my Audi Fox, and now ordering some for my VW Fox. I've used them on many vehicles, and the install is basically a grease it and slide in affair. I've done the rubber busing route too, but it involves lube and a press, and is a PITA. And performance isn't as good when done anyway.
> 
> And - I got a few more parts from the delivery guys today!!!
> 
> ...


Here is when I used that manifold on my old Fox. I used the TT dual downpipe with mine though. They helped to really wake the motor up.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

DubbinChris said:


> Here is when I used that manifold on my old Fox. I used the TT dual downpipe with mine though. They helped to really wake the motor up.


Yep. I've used the long secondary dual downpipes on a few B-chassis cars. Does really make a difference, just like the long twin downpipe on Rabbit GTI's and Scirocco's. 

I had the pressure washer out cleaning up the old crew cab Dodge for Swap meet duty on Sunday, and the Vanagon Syncro for Buses at the Brewery tomorrow, so cleaneup op the Fox, and debadged the rear decklid. 

Cleaned:





This, plus two thumb blisters equals:


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Oh, and even a completely stock Fox, at 6500 ft altitude can to a little burnout without much effort...


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*New Brakes all the way around!*

Just got done installing new brakes on all 4 corners. Up front New OEM Brembo replacement rotors. New Calipers, SS Braided Brake lines, and pads. In the rear new wheel cylinders, SS Braided Brake lines, new brake hardware, new shoes and new drums. Also new rubber on all 4 corners as well!








How much time does your Fox spend floating in the air on jack stands!









Rear brake job completed!









Front Brake job completed!









Brakes and new tires installed and ready to go! Think I'll run it down to the car wash and then give it a good wax job.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Tiny projects on the Red one.

New seat glides, working dome and reading lights now in LED, got rid of the cowl shake that seemed like the cluster was going to shake itself off, tightened the interior door handles...

It is better with fewer rattles.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Vox,
How did you get rid of the cluster rattle? Mine starts at about 55 mph and doesn't stop. 

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

greggearhead said:


> I would upgrade to Polyurethane. Send an email to www.t3technique.com and ask for VW Fox front control arm bushings. Chris, that runs the place is a great guy, and I bought some for my Audi Fox, and now ordering some for my VW Fox. I've used them on many vehicles, and the install is basically a grease it and slide in affair. I've done the rubber busing route too, but it involves lube and a press, and is a PITA. And performance isn't as good when done anyway.


Where were you a month ago!? I definitely would have went poly, I don't know how Christopher at T3 gets them but he confirmed he can order me a set.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Mine was noisiest at a cold idle.

I reseated it on the rubber trim that runs around its base, and then shimmed it in the middle, at the steering column with a small piece of rubber.

Will see how long it lasts...


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks voxwagen. As soon as I find the base for my illuminated magnifying glass and perform the"Frakencluster surgery" on my tach cluster, I will give that a try!

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Refurbished subframe, one refurbished control, one new control arm, engine, transmission and one axle are in... Should have the second axle in tonight. Looks like it won't be running before we move but the majority of the work will be completed. I don't want to jerry-rig the vacuum lines and PCV system so I can pick away at it in the new place...


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Got in the new ball joints, tie rod ends, Bilstein Sport front struts, new strut bearings, rear KYB's, cut all the springs, tach cluster in, Recaro in for the driver. Phew.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*seat gliders...*



voxwagen88 said:


> Tiny projects on the Red one.
> 
> New seat glides, working dome and reading lights now in LED, got rid of the cowl shake that seemed like the cluster was going to shake itself off, tightened the interior door handles...
> 
> It is better with fewer rattles.


 Where did you pick up the seat gliders? I need to replace mine.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Got the glides at My FLAPS 
VM Autohaus 
They know VWs... and they don't laugh when you ask for parts for a Fox. 

When I asked about the centre glide the response was "The one that looks like vampire teeth?" 
And I knew immediately we were talking about the same piece. 

Way more fun than pointing at diagrams and saying,"No, the part beside that one." 

I don't think the glides should be hard to find. Just hard to find in OEM quality.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

doppelfaust said:


> I don't want to jerry-rig the vacuum lines and PCV system


 I think that is part of my problem...

Nice progress!


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Fixed a couple more vacuum leaks 

Drilled out the plug for idle fuel adjustment on the air flow housing, and adjusted it slightly 

Advanced the timing 

Replaced spark plugs (looked like 100k old NGKs!) 

Fixed the horn 

Readjusted the steering wheel after alignment


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

^^^ any pics after the suspension work and Recaro install?


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Sorry, not yet. Thought about doing it through the work, but it slows it down so much, and I was in a hurry. I'll take some soon. The lowering is sucky, because it looks stock now, instead of the 4x4 height it was previous. I've determined it will have to be Corrado 60/60 springs in the future.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds good. One of the main reasons I asked was because I am finishing up replacing the struts on my just-acquired Fox coupe. I took 1.5 coils out of the front springs so I'm curious to see how it settles. My other Fox, a 93 4-door, is on Corrado Neuspeed Race springs and Bilstein Sports, a combo I like very much.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*seat gliders...*



voxwagen88 said:


> Got the glides at My FLAPS
> VM Autohaus
> They know VWs... and they don't laugh when you ask for parts for a Fox.
> 
> ...


 Thanks voxwagen88. I'll be contacting them about the seat gliders.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Messed with timing and mixture adjustments. DPR current nominal. Still pinging. Might just pull the head and see what's lurking in there. Valve job/head rebuild or at least replace gaskets. I love my Fox, without irony.


----------



## Ra22moan (Aug 14, 2013)

I think we have the right amount of people to keep this one fun and interesting.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

drove my fox today and got a speeding ticket.(I can't keep my foot out of boost to save my life):laugh:


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

*Today I drove my Fox home...*

...not exciting unless you take into account that I also bought it today! My first wagon, but my 3rd Fox. I paid $500 and drove it 130 miles home without incident. Definitely needs some TLC, but the plan is to pull all my go fast parts out of my 2-door sedan and pull all the stock parts from the wagon back in the sedan to sell it. cheap. Here is the picture from the ad:

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Ill post more photos of it after I clean it up tomorrow. This may be my second chance to actually document what all I've done to my Fox, since I will be doing it all over again


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice score! Looks good other than being dirty. I should start a build thread as well, I think.


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

greggearhead said:


> Nice score! Looks good other than being dirty.


I cant believe I forgot the best part! In the 130 miles I've driven it so far, not only did the speedo needle not bounce or make noises, but it seems to be damn accurate too! I didn't know that was even possible in a Fox. :laugh:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I've had maybe 2 speedos (out of, jeez, 6 or 8?) be accurate and quiet. The one in my 2-door right now is dead on, and silent, but I keep breaking speedo cables so it's real quiet lately...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Replaced my cap.








I think it was due.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, vox....... I have never seen one that bad before. ..... was it still running? 

Replaced my plugs today. Amazing how much difference a new set makes! 

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

It wasn't working at this point.
I had washed the engine bay, and when I popped the cap open to check for moisture, the center contact turned to dust.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

When I replaced mine, the center contact was dirty, but still intact. Car was barely running at that point! 

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Cleaned the engine bay up a bit...









Getting ready for the GCVWS.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Show and Shine*

cleaned up my engine bay allot and ..... well the whole dam car with bad cell pics :laugh:

Hope to see the Northern WestCoast crew again, Milos buying the beer :thumbup:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

voxwagen88 said:


> Cleaned the engine bay up a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with your lower air box? It looks custom and I like that the hot air inlet has been eliminated and sealed.

And very nice, clean engine bay, btw.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

novws said:


> What's up with your lower air box?


 It is a Pipercross Airbox. MK1 GTI fits.


novws said:


> And very nice, clean engine bay, btw.


Thanks.
I think the red one may be even cleaner but this one has bling.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> Hope to see the Northern WestCoast crew again, Milos buying the beer :thumbup:


Is there another Milo on here I don't know about?


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Replaced cap and rotor, plastic oil dipstick tube, hood prop rod retainer, unplugged a washer jet and re-aimed them, retimed the distributor and readjusted fuel mixture, and my favorite - mounted a cupholder!


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Oh yeah! The other day, I picked up an Audi 4000 2N transmission, shifter and flywheel. Dropped off the flywheel at the machinist to be lightened, and the manifold is at another machinist buddy, to drill and tap for an O2 sensor. Need to post some pics, I know.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Dumped in a can of Jectron fuel injector cleaner, went for a quick 300km drive. Blew out lots of cob webs for sure  

Highway 400 was fast yesterday, the slow lane was at around 120 km/h. 

Some steep hills on the 400 too, and Fox loves to pass people going up hill! That motor pulls well at around 3500.  I wish I had further to go....

(stock motor, custom exhaust, Audi 80 ex mani, timing advanced to 12)


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks like everyone is replacing ignition. I bought a new cap, rotor, wires, and plugs. 

I'm looking forward to replacing window seals, new front strut inserts, and transmission linkage parts.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Installed an Air to Fuel Ratio gauge....*

I installed a Air to Fuel Ratio gauge today. Adjusted my air to fuel on my carburetor and went out for a test ride. Some Knuckle head in a Mitsubishi Eclipse cuts off a guy in a dually pickup and pulls next to me at the light getting onto the highway (Then ramp entrance is 3 wide and narrows down to one lane.). I guess he heard my exhaust because I'm running a TT exhaust system with a Dynomax muffler. (It is a little loud, but has a nice tone, not a I just stepped on a cat sound) He starts revving his engine, I looked at my wife and she said you'd better not! He was about 3/4 of a car link ahead of me at the light (I could see he had a 3.5" exhaust compared to my 2" exhaust pipe). I stalled the engine around 2500 RPMS and launched my Fox barking the tires and my wife telling me to stop! He was already shifting into 3rd when I was just barely into 2nd and barking the wheels with my wife telling me to stop. He now is in 4th and I'm still in 2nd doing 60 mph. I shift into 3rd and bark the wheels again He is now dropping back I'm now doing 85 mph in 3rd and shifting into 4th and the guy in the dually is now passing him and cutting him off and pulls up next to me and we are doing 100 mph. My wife is screaming at me to slow down and the guy in the dually is giving me the thumbs up. I wave and he goes on, I slow down at my wife's wishes and the guy rolls up next to me and gives me the finger and then down shift and goes on. I was just laughing at him. because he just got spanked by a Fox and he had a 3/4 car link head start. Plus he got passed by the guy in the dually pickup. Now I don't condone street racing, but it was fun! Except for my wife telling me all the way home that I'm to old for that kind of stuff, and that since I'm almost 50 I should act like I'm older and more mature than that.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

vw90fox,
I AM 50 years old and I still misbehave each and every chance I get! The Fox has made a meal of many a Honda and a couple of Mazdas that were expecting an easy display of their street racing"prowess" and ended up embarrassed in front of their girlfriends by an old man in a station wagon! !

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


>


Looks like the Similkameen river sir....

Well, I worked all weekend getting the fox ready for the Show n Shine including body work and paint... nice seeing so many VW's


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Acting your age ....*



DragonMike said:


> vw90fox,
> I AM 50 years old and I still misbehave each and every chance I get! The Fox has made a meal of many a Honda and a couple of Mazdas that were expecting an easy display of their street racing"prowess" and ended up embarrassed in front of their girlfriends by an old man in a station wagon! !
> 
> Mike
> ...


Hi Mike,
I my sentiments exactly. Like I tell my wife, I'm still young at heart or maybe its the Fox in me! :laugh: I have a 2dr sedan, but I've always thought the wagons were cool! :thumbup:


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Got around to cleaning the second 1.8t 20v AEB... going on day 3 for this, like have ppl lost respect for their cars? Makes you wonder if their houses look like this :screwy:









The first engine is almost ready for paint...









Trying to figure out where to cut and join the A4 and PSA drive shafts










Brake side is ready for install soon as this morning I installed some fittings








Tested the adapters









quick test fit again onto the fox and they clear OK


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

What the fox.......... all I can say is "Wow"!! Very nice! 

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

looks like I can add front brakes to my long to do list on the wagon. pulled out of my driveway yesterday and the brake pedal felt a little low. pumped it a couple times and released the wrath of the brake gods. clunk clunk grind grab clunk grind. sounds like left front brake did something very bad. limped it back in my driveway and parked it. figuring if i'm lucky rubber lines, rotors and calipers. any opinion on who and where to get them? had hoped to have all my front end drop parts together and make it a one shot job, but unless I want to wait a while, might have to do it in 2 separate jobs. doh


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Called a local new&used parts supplier to find a door handle, drivers headlight bucket and alternator bracket. (Yes, somehow my bracket achieved two-ness) He tells me no used handles available, he arranges the other stuff. THen about 10 minutes later he calls me back and says, "Hey, I found a *new* still-in-the-bag-from-Brazil drivers door handle on my shelf. $25. You want it?" Hell yea! So nice to not be entering the car thru the wagon hatch again. Too old for all that climbing around anymore.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Driving to work this morning, I noticed a strange noise coming from the front of the wagon. Stopped, crawled up under the front and noticed a large stick wedged behind the right front wheel. Not really a problem. Jacked up the passenger side and removed the offending refuse and proceeded on my way. Started hearing grinding noise when I hit the brakes. Arrived at work and once again jacked up the front. Removed the right front wheel and looked at the brakes. Somehow the stick had knocked the inner brake pad off. So now I have to replace the front brake pads. Still have no idea how that stick did it. Just my luck. 

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

*I passed!!!!*

Yes, I passed the flipping emissions test, and got my new licence plate sticker 

I dialed back the timing to 8, (it's going back to 12 tomorrow) changed the oil (Agip 5w40) and banged in a new air filter= passsss!

I'm happy. Fox is healthy. Everything is eh okay :thumbup::thumbup:

Test results- CO - .15 HC 136. Not amazing, but not bad for an 88' with CIS basic.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Drove it to work this morning.

Cool morning air. 2 liters of eager to rev. Tight shifter. No rattles or buzzes.
Snug in the Recaro. The damp road keeping it interesting. 

It was an absolute delight.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Fixed the dash light that was out. Bulb was fine, just needed the spring loaded contacts tweaked.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey myboxyfox....just curious.....what was the reading on your oxides of nitrogen...? If you have basic CIS....how did they set up the parameters of the test...? I put a catalytic converter on Woody III for the test...knocked the Hydrocarbons and CO down to negligible levels.....but the Oxides of Nitrogen were three times the allowable limit....just curious...Woody III is merely sitting until I can resolve this issue....any help would be greatly appreciated....no oxygen sensor, right...?


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Painted the engine block gun metal grey and polished the 20v aluminum valve cover


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Starting lots of work in the new carport. I'm reworking the cooling system. I bought a new cardboard air shrowd, but has been hard to install. I need to flush the cooling system anyway and I'm looking for a slimmer cooling fan. 

I raised the front on jack stands because I have new struts for the front housings. 

Looking forward to getting this work done to drive the wagon over the winter.


----------



## 89foxbox (Dec 10, 2002)

mike in SC said:


> Starting lots of work in the new carport. I'm reworking the cooling system. I bought a new cardboard air shrowd, but has been hard to install. I need to flush the cooling system anyway and I'm looking for a slimmer cooling fan.
> 
> I raised the front on jack stands because I have new struts for the front housings.
> 
> Looking forward to getting this work done to drive the wagon over the winter.


If you want pictures, I can take some of how I did my install of new cardboards.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

That would help a lot. Thanks!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

myboxyfox said:


> Yes, I passed the flipping emissions test, and got my new licence plate sticker
> 
> I dialed back the timing to 8, (it's going back to 12 tomorrow) changed the oil (Agip 5w40) and banged in a new air filter= passsss!
> 
> ...


dude I passed my emissions test two. but the funny thing is im running no cat and no muffler.
when they told me to rev it to 2500 rpm you can here my turbo spooling:laugh: the guy asked what I had under my hood I said "stock":laugh:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

KRAMMIT said:


> Hey myboxyfox....just curious.....what was the reading on your oxides of nitrogen...? If you have basic CIS....how did they set up the parameters of the test...? I put a catalytic converter on Woody III for the test...knocked the Hydrocarbons and CO down to negligible levels.....but the Oxides of Nitrogen were three times the allowable limit....just curious...Woody III is merely sitting until I can resolve this issue....any help would be greatly appreciated....no oxygen sensor, right...?


Dude, in Ontario they don't test for NOx anymore on our cars. Now they just test HC and CO with a 2 stage idle test, no more rolling road. 

So with a working cat and a well tuned non oil burning engine, you should be able to pass no problem.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

vwturbofox said:


> dude I passed my emissions test two. but the funny thing is im running no cat and no muffler.
> when they told me to rev it to 2500 rpm you can here my turbo spooling:laugh: the guy asked what I had under my hood I said "stock":laugh:


Wow, that's amazing. I would love to test my car without a cat, just to see how much the numbers change. What were your numbers for HC and CO?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

myboxyfox said:


> Wow, that's amazing. I would love to test my car without a cat, just to see how much the numbers change. What were your numbers for HC and CO?


up here they only give you the readings if your car fails. I passed so all I got was a piece of paper saying passed


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

We used to have to test here, and I have gotten many, many CIS (basic, -e, -motronic) cars through, most without cats. There is a Porsche shop close by, and they have an old CO/HC meter that I could use to do a pre-tune, which helped a lot. Also, a good tune-up, and getting the car good and hot prior seem to help a lot.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

myboxyfox said:


> Wow, that's amazing. I would love to test my car without a cat, just to see how much the numbers change. What were your numbers for HC and CO?


WestCoast Canada we still do the idle and rolling test, I removed my cat and run only a SuperTrapp exhaust, passes ever time, somehow and Nit went up and everything else remained the same :screwy: our air care is a joke anyways and TFG it is no longer a $$ grab as it ends May 2014, but now their testing big diesel dump trucks and tractor trailers :thumbup: from here on...

Well today, on craigslist was looking for an Audi TT 1.8t ECU to replace my A4 1.8t ECU, love to put the K04 also but not sure if it would bolt up?


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Baby got some new shoes today. Tomorrow she gets new front brakes. Later this month she will get new front wheel bearings and struts.

Mike
Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Not today but saturday, I installed front and rear strut and shocks, front wheel bearings,installed red L.E.D. dash bulbs:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Replaced front brakes on Saturday morning. She has much better road manners. Currently working on my tach cluster. 

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Discovered my Wagon is Lowering Itself...*

I am really beginning to think that perhaps my Wagon was assembled in Switzerland......and not Brazil....it appears, that the Swiss incorporated....a time release, self-lowering mechanism......

....Rear Right side....


....Rear Left side.....note the LACK OF CLEARANCE....


.....A N D..........the time-release mechanism.....actually; more of a process.....a combination of gravity and SEVERE oxidation....(perhaps ONE more day and this car would be scrapped?)........


Woody II is currently awaiting surgery.....and not a moment too soon......hopefully, he will survive.....are there any other '87 Foxes still living...?!? ...what a difference a year makes.....
I could use a few amusing comments....feeling kinda down....(and not in the lowered sense)....has anyone ever seen this happen on their Fox....?


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow KRAMMIT, that is pretty harsh! Woody gonna survive? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Come on KRAMMIT, where's your Canadian spirit? Just get Red Green to come over, and get busy with the duct tape! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhNsZFA61j4


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh jeez. That reminds me not to look at my rear strut towers ever again. There was some rust in there when I did my rear shocks, but maybe not quite that much! I have notices stress cracking in the metal around my front strut towers. Maybe I'll be posting some pics like that one someday when the whole front end pancakes after a bad bump or two?


----------



## fox guy (Dec 9, 2007)

voxwagen88 said:


> Drove it to work this morning.
> 
> Cool morning air. 2 liters of eager to rev. Tight shifter. No rattles or buzzes.
> Snug in the Recaro. The damp road keeping it interesting.
> ...


 oh so snug in the recarro's,Luv the feeling !! Fox rocks !!..........................heaters suck
:screwy: tho !!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

So a continuation from last week. I was installing my l/f hub bearing and this happens







. So I started today and Installed a new bearing and L/F axle. The suspension is done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Changed the steering wheel! Threw on a classic 4 spoke foam wheel from a MK2 Jetta or something. It looks like a GTI wheel, and is thicker than the leather Audi GT wheel I was using before. 

I then road tested it by going for a 3 hour drive in the country side at night, great fun. 

Love the new wheel, it's amazing what a difference it makes to the feel of the car.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

myboxyfox said:


> Changed the steering wheel! Threw on a classic 4 spoke foam wheel from a MK2 Jetta or something. It looks like a GTI wheel, and is thicker than the leather Audi GT wheel I was using before.
> 
> I then road tested it by going for a 3 hour drive in the country side at night, great fun.
> 
> Love the new wheel, it's amazing what a difference it makes to the feel of the car.


I would like to see some pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

For the last two weeks I've been working on replacing the front struts. I had to order new bump stops because the old ones just fell apart after I pulled them off. 

It took awhile but I finally got the new cardboard air shrouds in. Took forever.


----------



## firefox420 (Sep 16, 2013)

I bought it and towed it to my garage...


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Lowered Fox, bumpy gravel road...


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Firefox, would love to see some pics, when you have a chance. 

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> Lowered Fox, bumpy gravel road...


Looking really great Milo!! I'm so bad at taking pics of my car, wrong light, wrong angles... might like you to do some snaps of my wagon 

Well today and over the last month (no point in logging here everyday) but the engine is coming together, just got my ordered Leak down Tester, check if all cylinders, head gasket and valves are all sealing. really need to take some good engine pics. Next is building alternator mounts to bring it down from the orig location to under the headers...


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Pulled the heater valve after it came apart on the road (luckily right after I exited the highway.) Hopefully picking up another tomorrow.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

1993vw fox said:


> I would like to see some pictures!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Ok!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

My progress, well the color I went with was machine grey which took 7 days to cure but will last
longer than me, can be heat or over cured in 2hrs at 200 deg but fitting into the over was not an option :laugh: not sure if painting a clear coat will dull the polished aluminum over the valve cover?? :thumbup::thumbdown:
Next part is a leak down test, and pull the bottom end to swap cranks since it came with an automatic crank shaft :thumb:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> Looking really great Milo!! I'm so bad at taking pics of my car, wrong light, wrong angles... might like you to do some snaps of my wagon
> 
> Well today and over the last month (no point in logging here everyday) but the engine is coming together, just got my ordered Leak down Tester, check if all cylinders, head gasket and valves are all sealing. really need to take some good engine pics. Next is building alternator mounts to bring it down from the orig location to under the headers...


Your car being white doesn't make your job any easier. Probably shade or dawn/dusk would be best for your car. I'd be happy to take some photos for you.

Your engine is looking good.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Put in the new heater valve, in a Walmart parking lot. Drove it home- seems fine.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

E-bay time or better known as " Man Shopping" :laugh: for AEB 1.8t 20v engine

Looking at some up-turned tubular exhaust manifold, I want to keep this a buget built even though 1400 for some nice ones seem great I saw some made in China, yes I know there thin walled and stainless "walks" when heated but was thinking of re-enforcing the pipe with extra brackets to carry the turbo weight.... for $149.00 is a great price! Hope the flange isn't warped or miss aligned port flange... Like to get one from INA $$$$.$$ :banghead: Only wish there was a mid range equal lenght header?


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

What the Fox said:


> E-bay time or better known as " Man Shopping" :laugh: for AEB 1.8t 20v engine
> 
> Looking at some up-turned tubular exhaust manifold, I want to keep this a buget built even though 1400 for some nice ones seem great I saw some made in China, yes I know there thin walled and stainless "walks" when heated but was thinking of re-enforcing the pipe with extra brackets to carry the turbo weight.... for $149.00 is a great price! Hope the flange isn't warped or miss aligned port flange... Like to get one from INA $$$$.$$ :banghead: Only wish there was a mid range equal lenght header?


This morning I got to the Leak Down Testing, results were surprising;
cyl 1=24% 2=21% 3=22% 4=25% No air passing thru coolant chambers or adjacent cylinders! 5 to 10" WC leak-by on the dip stick :thumbup:


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

For an engine that's been sitting a long time or is fresh, those are OK numbers. I'm excited to see it all come together!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

greggearhead said:


> For an engine that's been sitting a long time or is fresh, those are OK numbers. I'm excited to see it all come together!


Thanks, total surprise for me
My Audi guy called me and mentioned he had an Automatic 1.8t with 96,XXX kms or 59,XXX miles on it that was spotless with service records up the wingwang :thumbup::thumbup:... problem is the crank needs to swapped out to fit the standard A4 5 spd, other problem is my girlfriend is getting mad at me for not being around or calling her :laugh:


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

What the Fox said:


> Thanks, total surprise for me
> My Audi guy called me and mentioned he had an Automatic 1.8t with 96,XXX kms or 59,XXX miles on it that was spotless with service records up the wingwang :thumbup::thumbup:... problem is the crank needs to swapped out to fit the standard A4 5 spd, other problem is my girlfriend is getting mad at me for not being around or calling her :laugh:



Wow - are you putting in an A4 5 speed? Has anyone done that in a Fox yet? I've done a few 4spd to 5 spd swaps in B1 chassis, but not in a Fox yet.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

greggearhead said:


> Wow - are you putting in an A4 5 speed? Has anyone done that in a Fox yet? I've done a few 4spd to 5 spd swaps in B1 chassis, but not in a Fox yet.


I wish, make life much easier... least nobody piped up but great input and suggestions
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-s-and-input-for-A4-1.8t-transmission-install


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fox Bragging rights...*

An embarrassing day for one of our local Mustang clubs. I went to pick up a part for my fathers Blazer at one of our local Auto Parts store. There was a small group of Mustangs hanging out in the parking lot. Before going in to the store I looked at their cars, as any gear head would. When I came out of the store they had lined up around back of the store and were doing burn outs on the side street (Its a dead end street so no traffic.). At this point the best burn out was about 15 ft long. One of the guys said to me, "I bet you wish your little car could do that." So I said " Well lets see what I can do." And they just laughed at me. Well my little Fox put down a 27.5 ft burnout mark on the pavement. I smiled and said " Now girls that's how its done!" :laugh: 

Of coarse they fail to realize that 185/60/R14 are small tires and are a lot easier to spin. But it was great to see their faces when I had beat the top dog by almost twice the length. Makes for a great day! 

Now I wish I had taken a picture.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Today turbo time*

Well today I finally got to see inside a turbo, never even owning one in any ride and seeing a crack on the hot side from the Audi I took the plunge and ...









Everything was in fair to good condition except the hot side cracks, journal and thrust collar worn...









Bad thing is finding out exactly what type of pig iron this is made of and getting some welding rods to match...


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

What the Fox said:


> Well today I finally got to see inside a turbo, never even owning one in any ride and seeing a crack on the hot side from the Audi I took the plunge and ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad but can be fixed I have rebuilt 100's of turbo's and never seen it that bad. if you do weld it heat up the metal fist then after welding cool it down slowly. and if it were me I would go bigger turbo but that's just me :laugh:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

What the Fox:

Awesome project! :thumbup::thumbup:

As far as welding the cast hot side on the turbo: I would just pick up a good, used ko3 (not much cash) for now and be done with it, but if you would rather weld here is a little advice ( i have done a few chevy v8 manifolds, 1 Audi i5 turbo manifold, and a cast bench vice)

Clean it up real well, slightly chamfer the crack, preheat to around 900 deg (I used a torch). Pick up whatever rod you can find with the highest Nickel content ( Not cheap), it will absorb well into the cast (you’re going to need a TIG or ARC welder for this). Weld er up, and place in a bucket of sand for a slow cool down. None of the cast I have repaired in this manner has failed.

Good luck man! Can’t wait to see this thing running.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the input you two :thumbup: Bluetoes has seen my shop so doing this is not an issue BUT... as we all know finding the right rod is important... as materials expand and contract the slightest difference in rates will cause a stress riser, more so in high heat and brittle pig iron, if either of you can remember the rod number that would help, going to hit a few local turbo repair shops (not many here in Canada Westcoast).. after welding I bury it in a bucket of sand over a hot plate for 8hr cool down... why manufacturers don't supply heater blankets for all turbos is beyond me, more so for DD cars... *today I used a #43 drill and slammed some holes into the end of the cracks*.. K03 is more than enough, more so on a fwd... but aluminum pullies, diodes, low dp I/C, cranked wastgate, boost controler (manual), divirter, tube manifold should be enough to get easy 200+... so the rod material

not sure if posting the repair is wanted in our fox sites... most are non turbo


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

*Valve Cover gasket*

I replaced the VC gasket easy part. Dug and scaped all the blue goo off the valve cover, very difficult.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Got some more parts ordered - seems like that's all I'm doing these days! Also picked up the lighter flywheel for the anticipated 5 spd swap.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Changed the thermostat in my 93 2-door. It looks like I may be moving out-of-state soon. Since I won't be able to take three cars with me, this one with be for sale soon.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

vwturbofox said:


> that looks bad but can be fixed I have rebuilt 100's of turbo's and never seen it that bad. if you do weld it heat up the metal fist then after welding cool it down slowly. and if it were me I would go bigger turbo but that's just me :laugh:


Actually my passat and jetta buddies did concur, on the bigger turbo that is and more so because they mentioned on a fwd car it spools up slower, and less likely to just spin the tires so more grip,makes sense I guess... now they are running insane high psi and ECU to match... mines just a budget build... so vwturbofox, might need some help down the road on in-sight if your willing? 

Today was a write-off, did a superman off my KTM and landed on my lower back so this will slow the project considerably but I abused a tape measure on seeing where all thing lay in the engine bay, intake manifold needs cutting, welding and machining:banghead:, tight fit for the equal length headers... OK, brb... my hottub is call Oh, and cleaned the trany for paint friday nite


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Mike, where to get new air shrouds (rad?)?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

What the Fox said:


> Actually my passat and jetta buddies did concur, on the bigger turbo that is and more so because they mentioned on a fwd car it spools up slower, and less likely to just spin the tires so more grip,makes sense I guess... now they are running insane high psi and ECU to match... mines just a budget build... so vwturbofox, might need some help down the road on in-sight if your willing?
> 
> trust me im crazy with boost but I have my boost come on nice and smooth just so I don't blow the tires off


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Picked up another motor and a PSA 5 speed.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> Picked up another motor and a PSA 5 speed.


Where did you find this 5spd and how $$, have a dasher buddy looking for one


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Aircooled guy up in Kelowna who was at the VW show mentioned he had some Fox stuff he needed to get rid of because he was moving. His buddy was coming down this way for an aircooled swap meet and brought them along. $200 delivered to Surrey for the engine and transmission.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Working on replacing the window seals from the group buy. I got the old stuff out and I'm working on getting the new seals in. The fixed window is harder to fit into the new rubber. It's nothing a little soap won't help fix. 

The engine cools much better with the cardboard shrouds. I discovered that the intake boot has a leak, so I'm off to find another while I nurse the old one. 

The adjustable shocks are excellent. 

Anyone have a good intake boot for sale?


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Today I changed my coolant and all the hoses. I dropped the coolant and it was gross and brown, opppps. 
I guess 3 years is too long/ funny the ph was not too bad, and it was plenty strong. 

Oh and I changed my soft motor mounts, bolted in a set of those e30 BMW mounts! Easy! Took me 20 minutes. 
Now my FOx is 1% faster, and feels 10% meaner  There is a new resonance in the cabin between 2500 and 3000 rpm, coming through the seat and the dash. Even the door panels vibrate a bit.
I'll see how I like it after a few 1000 kms. It might wear on the nerves on longer road trips, or I'll just get used to it.


----------



## 89foxbox (Dec 10, 2002)

Sold it


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

myboxyfox said:


> I'll see how I like it after a few 1000 kms. It might wear on the nerves on longer road trips, or I'll just get used to it.


I have full Polly mounts and it isn't to bad. Stage 2 BFI snub mount. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I've got the e30 mounts and a BFI snub mount too. It's an inexpensive way to keep the motor in place. Stiffer mounts for my civic hatchback are much more expensive. 

They'll smooth out after a while. They did for me.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

mike in SC said:


> I've got the e30 mounts and a BFI snub mount too. It's an inexpensive way to keep the motor in place. Stiffer mounts for my civic hatchback are much more expensive.
> 
> They'll smooth out after a while. They did for me.


Ya, I thought they might, thanks for the feed back! Going for a 3 hr drive tomorrow, good chance to get a feel for the new mounts :thumbup:


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

I never liked the E30 or E28 mounts. Too many vibes. 

I bled the brakes today. After (yesterday) replacing the rear wheel cylinders (one started leaking profusely), rear shoes and hardware, rear drums, rear wheel bearings, front Calipers (Audi 4000 Quattro units), front rotors (10.1") and all the brake hoses with braided SS units. Phew. 

Pics on my build thread. 

Also found a leaking fuel injection line from the fuel filter to the line going front. By pushing on it, the cracks would be exposed and it sprayed fuel! I had just noticed it being a bit harder to start and missing for a few seconds (apparently until it build pressure back up from the leaking down of the hose!)


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

myboxyfox said:


> Ya, I thought they might, thanks for the feed back! Going for a 3 hr drive tomorrow, good chance to get a feel for the new mounts :thumbup:



So I like the new mounts! The car feels more responsive, step on the gas and go. Before it was more like step on the gas, wait a split second as the motor lurched to one side, then go....

But yes, there are for sure more vibes, as gearhead put it  but to me it kind of suits the car. Makes it more buzzy, like a MK1 Gti or something.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

That's awesome - I used to like my cars much more noisy and informative, but excessive vibes just annoy me now. Getting old! 

In my Audi Fox, I noticed a surging at around 2500rpm I think it was - weird, and went away with new stock mounts. Definitely 'tighter' feeling with them, though!


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Booked Some Hoist Time at Work...*

I am pretty sure it has been at least 7 years since I have changed the hypoid gear oil in the transmission....as I have mentioned...before becoming aware of the Vortex...I had pretty much embarked on a, "Drive it til it Dies" campaign with Woody II.......as neglectful as I was....He wouldn't DIE....so....the last year has brought many operations his way....many I could not perform myself....but, this procedure, I can do after shop hours, at work...(the sales dept. stays 'til 9 pm, the shop closes at 6)......today was the day, the gearbox got new oil.....

The drain plug....looks rather undisturbed, and rusty.....


....the filler hole plug....also looks as though it hasn't been undone for a number of years....


....always a good idea to make sure you can get the filler hole plug removed First....


...then set about loosening the drain plug......I couldn't get the drain plug to budge; with just the 17 mm Allan key....I had to put the handle from a floor jack (the tool in the pic didn't work!) over the end of the key, to get it to move......looking back...there would have been NO WAY that I would have been able to exert enough force to remove the plug; while lying on my back in my driveway, with the car on axle stands...I had to give it a sturdy push, while standing, to get the plug to loosen....but it did come loose...


....I was doing this on the lube rack at work....so there was one of these close by....to catch the VERY STANKY SLUDGE, that was about to bleed out....


....READY....?!?...


.....what colour would you say that is....?


....is "Utterly Disgusting" a colour....?!? (...though it IS kinda 'sparklie'....)


...want a straw...? ....mmmmmmmmm....perhaps Olive flavoured.....? ...the world may never know...


....waited a bit for the gearbox to drain....


....when it was just trickling out...I squeezed some new oil....probably about 300 ml worth....through the transmission....until I could see the fresh oil draining out....until it was dripping clear oil into the catcher.....it was getting close to lock up time....I spent the remainder getting the new oil into the gearbox...I used a suction gun....but the tube on the end of it was not maintaining a good seal....I ended up using a small zip tie, to keep the tube fastened to the plunger...it took about four applications to squirt enough oil in, so that it was oozing out the filler hole....the gun will hold 500 ml; but, working against gravity....I couldn't get a full 500 ml to go in.......so I went with 4 x 400 ml...... worked just fine...also added some Z-max (slippery stuff!)....


I couldn't take any more pics...had to get outta Dodge, or spend the night....no thanks.....I also took a can of rubberized stone guard; and sprayed every rusted spot I could find, under the car, while I had it up on the hoist.....I was pretty happy with the results......though I ran out of spray before covering all the afflicted areas....

The ride home seemed a wee bit quieter, as far as tranny noise goes.....there is a distinct difference....though I was unable to tell a whole lot, in the brief ride home....but the short highway blast was VERY FUN....backed off at a buck thirty....(km, of course)!!!


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Krammit, that's really some pretty oil you found there, Iv'e never seen that color before! 
I would have saved some in a clear jar. Did it still feel like oil? It looked more like coffee


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...thanks for asking...*

Hey there Boxy....I haven't ever seen that colour before either...I was rather repulsed....it was sort of a cross between an abattoir, and an oil refinery; as far as aromas go....the consistency was somewhere between thin pudding....and runny cake batter...!! Alas, I did Not save any.....I wonder what it would have looked like under a microscope....?!?! The car drives quite noticeably better....there seems to be more ease of motion....which doesn't mean much; unless you knew what it was like before....pick up after engaging the gears; is more rapid....I was experiencing some lag within the lower bands........imagine turning a hand-held egg beater....in a bowl of super thick cake batter......this is how I have been driving for the last half decade....I wonder if I will see any improvement in fuel economy....I think I am going to change the oil in the gearbox again in a couple of weeks....just to flush any other crap that has been lurking there....it shouldn't take me nearly as long, now that the plugs have been undone...

I really have abused this car.....and it had been abused, by not being driven for ten years, by the previous owner.....I am truly AMAZED that this thing is still running....and that I am STILL alive to relate this to you...I am quite convinced that any other manufacturers' vehicles would not have endured, what I have doled out....and still be running as well as Woody II.....at my work; I get to see all kinds of trade-ins: Toyotas, Hondas, Mazdas, GMs, BMWs, Fords, Dodges, other VWs, KIAs, Suzukis,.....and NONE of them having almost 400, 000 km on the clock......closest one was 362,000 km....and that one was BEATEN to the point where it had to be towed away....

NO SIR, "They don't make 'em like they used to....!" Of course, much is dependent on the previous owner, to take care of his machine......but, again, as far as people go, too....they don't make THEM like they used to, either....one of the perks (?) of closing in on fifty, I guess....I get to say things like this............... Cheers myboxyfox...!!! :beer:


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Just an Observation...*

When I posted those pics...I noticed that the views on the thread were at 211,216.......after posting the pics.....the views have increased to 212,144...!! That's almost a thousand views....!! My question is this: How many Fox owners questioned in their mind; the condition of THEIR Foxes' Gearbox contents...?!?

Has anyone changed the oil in their transmission after having SEEN the GREEN...(sludge that oozed out of my relic)?!?!?


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

KRAMMIT said:


> When I posted those pics...I noticed that the views on the thread were at 211,216.......after posting the pics.....the views have increased to 212,144...!! That's almost a thousand views....!! My question is this: How many Fox owners questioned in their mind; the condition of THEIR Foxes' Gearbox contents...?!?
> 
> Has anyone changed the oil in their transmission after having SEEN the GREEN...?!?!?


I will be changing mine soon. My fox has never had the gear box oil changed. I've been to lazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

I changed the gear lube in the 5 speed before I put it in. No weird colors or smells, just figured it was easier to do then rather than later. 

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fox trans fluid change...*



KRAMMIT said:


> When I posted those pics...I noticed that the views on the thread were at 211,216.......after posting the pics.....the views have increased to 212,144...!! That's almost a thousand views....!! My question is this: How many Fox owners questioned in their mind; the condition of THEIR Foxes' Gearbox contents...?!?
> 
> Has anyone changed the oil in their transmission after having SEEN the GREEN...?!?!?


I changed my gear oil every 100,000 miles. I'm approaching 500,000 miles hear pretty quick, In the past I have never seen green trans fluid. Dark brown yes, but not green. When I change it again at 500,000 miles I'll let you know.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I've changed mine, but it was just dirty brown. I'm assuming the greenish cast is from water from sitting so long. 

Yesterday I found the source of my coolant leak- pinhole in reservoir, only opens up when it's hot. Today I'll look for a tank in my stash, or go get one...


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

That rare meeting of Foxes out in the wild.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...took a pic...*

Kinda looks like the "city Fox" meeting the "country Fox"..... 

I took a pic of my cluster; as I was driving along Dundas Street today....en route to catch up with the mark set by Woody I (~474,000 km)....

...might be another few years before getting there though....I hope I am up to the task of making that happen...!!!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Very cool seeing another fox in the wild. I haven't seen another fox away all in the past year. The only other one was in Augusta, GA that I saw rarely. 

I finally got new window seals in. Yesterday I put it all the door interior pieces back on the doors.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

I see another Fox about every four to six weeks on average. Saw two today, 'Country Fox' up there with the roof rack and a nice blue wagon.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Replaced the coolant tank yesterday, and the thermoswitch since the fan wasn't coming on. Everything worked, so I drove it to work, and then hit a deer on the way home... Damage isn't actually too bad (Foxes are tougher than deer,) but it forced the front bulkhead back enough that the hood won't unlatch, smashed the grille and some lights, etc.


----------



## wveuro31 (Jul 25, 2009)

Changed the clutch cable. when I purchased the car this past Saturday the previous owner snapped the cable making it interesting to drive.....Pretty easy install didn't even have to get under the car haha


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> That rare meeting of Foxes out in the wild.



Nice day for Granville Island sir, curious does an Audi Fox (country style) count... Poco area... and mines in it's den  and will be for the next year, swing by and check out my new house sir


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

oppps, forgot to mentions I picked up a new hot side turbo body which I did some porting and replacing the wastegate, went to get price and delievery on bottom end replacement parts from oil pan gasket up to crank & con rod bearings/seals


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Completed my 5th successful airport run with the Fox. Never had anyone miss their flight

But I hate the lame cargo space of the Fox sedan! I had 2 big suit cases behind my seat, stroller in the trunk (barely) and crap in the passenger foot well. 

I need to invest in a roof basket/


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

vw90fox said:


> I changed my gear oil every 100,000 miles. I'm approaching 500,000 miles hear pretty quick, In the past I have never seen green trans fluid. Dark brown yes, but not green. When I change it again at 500,000 miles I'll let you know.



I change mine every two years or 70,000. Good thing is I've drilled a hole into the drain plug and added a small magnet. Bad thing is I'm finding more shavings attached, more so than usual... Now that’s kms also:laugh: Engine oil is allot more often with JASO-MA rated synthetic @ 4000kms since it's a small pool to draw from..



Well today I overhauled the K03 turbo, with 96,000kms on the engine I bought, the blades were on the verge of contacting the housing... and a little polishing to boot.............


















Build thread to come hopefully sooner than later


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

*I bought a TON of parts for my wagon...*

I can't believe how much stuff I just bought. Basically everything to re-do the Fuel Injection, Cooling, Timing, and Ignition systems and 5spd swap. The only thing I still need now is the 5spd shift bushing kit...and all the things I will realize I forgot to buy when I try to get started of course :banghead:
Anyone have a space 5spd shifter bushing kit they will let go of for less than $47.99 shipped? That's what I can find them for on ebay. I have some random Fox parts I could do whole/partial trade too.

Here is the ridiculous list of what I purchased this afternoon. If it looks like I missed something, let me know 

AutohausAZ:
1 001301227 Manual Trans Shift Shaft Seal; 15x24x7mm<br>
12 007603-008106 8mm Copper Seal Washer; 8x14x1mm<br>
12 007603-008109 8mm Copper Seal Washer; 8x12x1mm<br>
12 007603-012102 12mm Copper Seal Washer; 12x16x1.5mm<br>
1 014141701E Clutch Operating Shaft; Release Bearing Operating Shaft<br>
1 014311113A Main Shaft Oil Seal; Front; 20X30X7<br>
1 016141181 Clutch Release/Throwout Bearing; Guide Sleeve<br>
1 026103181B Crankshaft Oil Seal; Rear Flange Gasket;<br>
1 026103247 Air/Breather Hose Connector; At Valve Cover<br>
1 026129717D Intake Manifold Gasket<br>
1 026906179A Cold Start Valve Gasket/Seal<br>
1 03214 Distributor Cap; With Shield<br>
1 034133555A Fuel Injector Insulator; Upper Insulator Bushing; Brass<br>
5 034133557E Fuel Injector Seal; O-Ring, Green; Injector Upper; 6x5.2mm<br>
4 035133554 Fuel Injector Insulator; Lower; Plastic<br>
5 035133557 Fuel Injector Seal; O-Ring; Lower Insulator to Head; 16.5x19.5x1.5mm<br>
5 035133557A Fuel Injector Seal; Lower Silver O-Ring; 10x1.4mm<br>
1 04038 Distributor Rotor<br>
1 049109207 Timing Kit; Shoulder Nut with Allen Head, Cover Mount<br>
1 049133843 Air Filter<br>
1 053103663 Oil Dip Stick Funnel<br>
1 056109119AKIT Timing Kit<br>
1 056115561G Oil Filter<br>
1 056129669B Timing Kit; Grommet for Cover Mounting Shoulder Nut<br>
1 056905261 Distributor Oil Seal<br>
1 068103051G Crankshaft Oil Seal; Rear Main/Crank Seal; 85x105x12mm<br>
1 06A103483D Oil Filler Cap; Gasket; 38.5x59x2.5mm<br>
10 13641286708 Fuel Injector Seal; O-Ring, 7.8x3.6mm<br>
1 16111744369 Fuel Pump Tank Seal; Intank Pump/Sender; Seal; 58.8mm ID x 4.2mm
1 191906092G Fuel Pre-Pump; In-Tank Feed Pump with Screen<br>
2 321721173 Brake Pedal Pad/Clutch Pedal Pad; Brake and Clutch Pedal<br>
1 321959511 Blower Motor/Resistor Switch; 4 Speed Heater Fan Switch; Rotary Type
2 357823397 Clips and Miscellaneous Trim Pieces; Hood Rod Clip<br>
1 431721559 Accelerator Cable Bushing<br>
1 71031 Fuel Filter; Primary<br>
4 7900 Spark Plug; SuperPlus Heavy-Duty; Yttrium Electrode<br>
1 KF76401 Clutch Kit<br>
1 N90353501 Timing Kit; O-Ring Front Seal; 56x2mm; At Countershaft/Balanceshaft<br>

GAP:
Hose clamp, 13-14mm size range	10	$1.50	$15.00<br>
Hose flange, cylinder head 1	$3.57	$3.57<br>
O-ring, 36x3.5mm 1	$0.75	$0.75<br>
Coolant distribution hose 1	$8.45	$8.45<br>
Coolant distribution hose 1	$7.25	$7.25<br>
Heater hose 1	$11.20	$11.20<br>
Heater hose 1	$7.60	$7.60<br>
Heater hose 1	$4.50	$4.50<br>
Radiator hose, upper 1	$13.79	$13.79<br>
Radiator hose, lower 1	$8.43	$8.43<br>
Thermostat cover with hose fla 1	$12.95	$12.95<br>
O-ring, thermostat sealing 1	$0.95	$0.95<br>
Thermostat with o-ring, 87 deg 1	$10.15	$10.15<br>
O-ring, thermostat sealing 2	$0.95	$1.90<br>
Water pump assembly w/hsing 1	$55.45	$55.45<br>

Techtonics Tuning:
8 x Exhaust nuts 8mm copper plated locking ea. (253 104) = $4.00
8 x 8mm Exhaust stud for cylinder head to exhaust manifold ea. (253 103) =$10.00
1 x Large port exhaust gaskets '75-early'96 8V-set of 4 (253 095) = $10.00
1 x OEM Oil Drain Plug w/6 Copper Washers (115 101X) = $3.75
5 x Cloth 3.5mm Vacuum Hose (Sold per foot) (133 035) = $8.50
1 x Heater Valve '77-'93 Mk1, Fox '91-'93 (121 160) = $11.00


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn fnordies, that's one heck of a list! Looks like that would be one whole paycheck for me! 

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

DragonMike said:


> Damn fnordies, that's one heck of a list! Looks like that would be one whole paycheck for me!


Definitely more than a whole paycheck, but it'll be worth it. This car needs to get us cross country and be reliable for years to come, so I'm not taking any chances. I only paid $500 for the car, add another $700 in parts and $300 in tires and I have a good Fox wagon for $1500 (plus countless hours of work). Not to shabby all and all.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Definitely nothing to be ashamed of!

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't have a lot of time to spend on the car today, but it was very educational. I disconnected everything that got kn the way of me pulling the top of the valve cover off, and learned what my little engine is up to. I think it's storing oil and sludge for some sort of Great Sludge Shortage. I'll post pics in my build thread later (I'm on the bus right now, photobucket is a little ungainly in that environment). Basically it's looking like I need to replace a valve seal or two (or three or four) and time will tell but possibly piston rings as well. I also started disconnecting the exhaust from its manifold and it took a while because all my bolts are corroded pretty badly. The one bolt I've removed far looks like a spiral staircase made of chocolate and left out in the sun. It's terrific.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

I didn't do anything to my Fox today but I did spot a crazy nice blue wagon at Discovery Park in Seattle. The thing looked immaculate! Wheels were 'flakes but I think they were the bigger ones (as opposed to the stock GTI 14's). It had some sharp looking VW insignia mudflaps and a 'GTS' badge (at least that's what I think it said). I've never seen such a nice one around here! Anyone know who owns it?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Put the Red one away for the winter.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds like voxwagen may have been down in Seattle.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

If I had been down that way I would have tried to drag all of the PNW Foxes out for a root beer.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm not PNW anymore...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Sea-Tac no more?
What's your 20?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Pullman, WA. East of the mountains now.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

All I know is that upon seeing that wagon I felt shame over the appearance of my battle-weary sedan. It also made me want a wagon, of course.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Didn't do very much today, but I did find this:

http://wwwb.autotrader.ca/a/Volkswagen/Fox/SAINT-PIE/Quebec/19_7531979_/?showcpo=ShowCPO


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, very nice! Better shape than mine! 

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

germanpettingzoo said:


> Didn't do very much today, but I did find this:
> 
> http://wwwb.autotrader.ca/a/Volkswagen/Fox/SAINT-PIE/Quebec/19_7531979_/?showcpo=ShowCPO


Oh oh, I'm in love..... but $2000 is a bit steep for what looks like a very stock car. But if it's totally rust free..
and it is in Canada already, which is a big bonus....


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I like the color.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...it's a Quebec Car...*

If you zoom in on the rear license plate...you will note that it is a Quebec Plate....not sure what they read at the bottom now; but, they used to read, "Je me souviens"; which literally translated means, "I remind myself" (the root for souvenir), or colloquially, "I remember"...I suppose it has a reference to the Battle of the Plains of Abraham.....but, I remember that Quebec vehicles are NOT required to have a Car Proof type search done on them (vehicle history), which could also mean that there are no reports of accidents to the vehicle; because, that is not a requirement in Quebec (full vehicle disclosure for used vehicle resale) as it is in Ontario....just saying....and seeing as there is a good possibility of the previous owner being a "Crazy Frenchman" (No Offence Alain!...though I know yer not French...!).....one never knows...but even still...the Wagon looks to be in Great condition body wise...and the badge on the tailgate is a "GL"....even though the ad designates a base trim level....

Road trip anyone...? Perhaps we should drop in on germanpettingzoo along the way...? We could go and swarm that lovely Holding Yard that he has shown us some pics of.....any takers...? myboxyfox...? efritsch...? anyone...? ...maybe I could fit a third Wagon in my driveway.....hmmmm......damn...I could even scoop a Dealer Plate for transport...If it is a turn key car......!! Look closely at the third pic...zoom in on the rear left quarter panel....I see crumpled metal.....still though...I know of an uncrumpled rear left quarter panel for a Wagon....and it is already parked in a body shop......!! ....think it has had "the recall" done on it....? I am about to do HC #2....on Woody III.......

P.S. Seeing the tow hitch on the rear; would make me inclined to bring along a compression tester to the meet....remember....Crazy Frenchman.....


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

KRAMMIT said:


> Road trip anyone...? Perhaps we should drop in on germanpettingzoo along the way...? We could go and swarm that lovely Holding Yard that he has shown us some pics of.....any takers...?


I am so ok with this! Hell I'll even go along for the ride. It would be nice to see a working Fox for once lol. If you're serious about this, PM me. I'd do it.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://row52.com/Vehicle/Index/WVWCB0539JK010283

san jose picknpull just got a 16v scirocco.

looks like someone's messed with the brakes already, but who knows.. maybe just maybe the calipers/carriers are still there. probably not though


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...I used to have an 8V version...*

I had an '82 Scirocco for 13 years....I have often wondered what the four rectangular headlight set up would look like on a Wagon...there is an '87 Scirocco up at the Source....it might still have what is necessary to do a swap....hmmmmm.....maybe when I have some FREE time....not spent keeping my current Relics running.....


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

I was thinking about trying the headlights from an old Rabbit. The round lights of 2 different sizes. I assume someone has already done so. 

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Has anyone ever put the round lights of 2 different sizes into a Fox?

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

New timing belt and tensioner on the wagon, along with new cam seal, intermediate seal and crank seal. New alt belt. Oil change with mann filter. Get outta here PO purolator!!

Also new tt adjustable cam gear. I dont really know how to use it, but it sure does look sweet! lol.

Ended up bypassing the heatercore too, for now. It's not my daily, so it's not a neccessity to have heat. I just really wanted to drive it again. It's been probably four-five months since I drove it last. The engine compartment has spiderwebs in it from sitting so long!

Since the wagon has a 2.0 aba block, the timing belt for a 1.8 wont work, it's too short. I didnt realize this at first, so I ended up having to back to napa a second time. The 1.8 conti kit was slovakian, and the 2.0 kit was german, and thats just fine with me.

The ABA conversion really made timing it a pain too, since the crank gear marking isnt accurate. But we got it after like the fifth time.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Another prequel to the start of another build project*

Today I decided to use the stock A4 20v intercooler since it's a nice fit (and the right Fox price) opposing the Rad opening behind the grill... only problem was the end cap ports are both faced downward... so peeled back the crimped aluminum tabs and have one side almost completed, $12 in 1/16 sst sheet metal shaped and stamped out with my 12 ton press  2-1/4 thin wall sst and 1/4 sst keystock for the base... 
Once done it makes one less part to worry about and posting pics soon in an up coming new engine/build thread that I've been wanting to start since I joined Vortex..... question is when are you really ready to start a build thread? When the motor is out? 

Oh, and a big thanks to allot of Vortex fox members for all the information to aid in my dream to become a reality :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

My catch can arrives next week... I can finish up the PCV system at least. I have a lot left to do and my new place has no place to work. I can reorganize my storage place and get to engine bay at least.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

*My Fox*

Ordered new wheel bearings all round from GAP this evening. Plan on using the carriers from the parts car along with the rotors (which I will have turned by a friend who has a brake lathe). Might even have my brother powdercoat the pieces before I assemble them. He already has my Scirrocco wheels and the powder for them (mod gray texture from Powder Buy The Pound). Might as well fill the oven so as not to waste space or electricity. I will post some pics as soon as I start the process.opcorn:

Mike


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Drove by a parked Fox this morning, in gun metal grey! I wanted to stop, but the girlfriend was way too grumpy to even bother mentioning it.... 
buuut it was all downhill from there anyway with the gf, so in retrospect, I should have pulled over and hung out with the grey Fox, it probably would have been better company than the grumpy cat I call a gf :facepalm:

Enough about my personal life! Next week will be exciting for Fox and I. Plan to change the plugs, oil, fuel filter and do some body work. Photos to come/


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

*Another Fox in Toronto!*



myboxyfox said:


> Drove by a parked Fox this morning, in gun metal grey!


So I went back to where I saw the grey Fox yesterday, and not only was the car still there, but so was the owner!! What a bonus! 

Her name is Pat, and she bought the car in 1988 with 60 km on it.... now there is only 112 000 km on the od! 
Pat's Fox is lovely, garage kept and rust free since it is not winter driven. The gun metal grey paint looks great, and over all the car seemed very well kept. 
She started it up, and it was totally silent. Not a rattle or squeak from that motor!

I told her about this site, so hopefully she drops by.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Started to make a list and Invtory all my fox parts and cars. Parking and storage at my house is in short supply. I have had foxes for the the last 20 years. I am debating getting rid of all my cars and parts. Not sure if I am ready to get out compleatly. I have done this before but kept one car, but that lead time having 4 of them and a shed full of parts again. 










I haven't driven any of my foxes in months. They all run. But they are not useful to move my family around In.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Banned wagon said:


> Started to make a list and Invtory all my fox parts and cars. Parking and storage at my house is in short supply. I have had foxes for the the last 20 years. I am debating getting rid of all my cars and parts. Not sure if I am ready to get out compleatly. I have done this before but kept one car, but that lead time having 4 of them and a shed full of parts again.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't driven any of my foxes in months. They all run. But they are not useful to move my family around In.


I think the same thoughts.. I've sold a couple of cars and have another one going shortly. The Fox has been a constant, but I think I've put 50 miles on it in 4 years.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea I have 4 foxes that all have different goals and project theames. Also have my firstgen Toyota 4runner and the 57 bel air. Now with two kids and a more then full time engineering job at a little eletric car company. When I do get free time it's not spent working on foxes. I some times feel that I am horading foxes that if I get rid of my collection I will never see another clean wagon or two door again. 

Who wants to buy all of my foxes as a set? No one that's who. I tell people I have a full set of vw foxes (a coupe, 4 door and two wagons early and late versions) they all just look at me like I just told them I have 30 cats in my mobile home. 

Wow I am rambling, whatever.


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

^^^ BW, first of all, the Teslas are awesome. I won't by another brand new car for many years to come, but my next one will most likely be all electric. Secondly, don't get rid of all your Foxes. Keep at least one or two of them -- and a good stash of parts. Life will slow down for you again eventually. Plus, automotive diversity is always a good thing. They're not fast, but few cars give as much pleasure as early watercooled Volkswagens and there's something about Foxes -- they're actually comfortable and fun at regular speeds -- even with stiff suspension.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been having some trouble with the wagon lately. I replaced the drivers side axle-no problem there. The battery doesn't keep a charge. I'll have to get it replaced soon. 
I've been enjoying the adjustable shocks. I like how the vw has a smoother ride than the newer car of mine. Last year I bought new tires because of my long commute. They were good on the highway, but not good for any curved roads. I tried them at an autocross, they were terrible! 

I should pro all start a thread, but I'll ask anyway: are there any decent 14 inch tires out there? I've had good luck with the tires on my hatchback, but the tire isn't available in a 14 inch size. 

Good luck with those foxes everybody.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Finally finished my first transmission swap/clutch job. Needless to say, spent many hours under the car convincing the input shaft to engage the clutch splines. Would've been nice to have had a helper even if only to adjust the jacks on the motor and tranny. Got everything back together as the rains began. Sure hope I torqued all those flywheel and pressure plate bolts correctly. Sure hope I didn't forget anything important. My old transmission whined while accelerating; this one makes low humming/grinding noises instead! But hey, it drives. Finicky getting into 3rd gear, but might just be that the new clutch is pretty grabby right now. Or maybe the linkage is out of adjustment? I dunno. I'm tired of messing with it and I hope I get at least a few thousand miles out of this one before it gives up the ghost. Then I can look for a 5 speed!

Edited to thank Alaincopter for his DIY and all else who have posted info on this subject. I love having to only look at my Bentley for torque specs and the occasional diagram!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Mike in SC- I have 14s on both cars; one set is Mastercraft, the other maybe Kumho? I can check specifics tomorrow if you want. They've been great- grippier, lower noise, etc., than the old ones.

Today I gingerly and slowly drove the wagon home after the right rear brake went out. I'll look at it tomorrow, but it wasn't a line/leak. Heard a thump while on the highway, and the brakes were soft and pulsating. Maybe a shoe. Got it home safe. Glad it happened on a decent Sunday afternoon, rather than at 1am in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I got the issue solved with the battery. I regrounded the battery and added a few more grounds for safe measure. I've been working to help restore some of the paint. It's bad; and I don't want to pay for a cheap paint job just to have it turn bad again. Not sure what direction to take with the paint at the moment.

Anybody have luck replacing the old vinyl (interior)? It's as bad as the paint in some places;dry and cracked. My wagon is isn't a show car, but the interior needs help. I'm thankful though that it's running very well.

Now at 178k miles too.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...A Birthday Bouquet...*

November 11th, 2004; was when I became the owner of this Fox....every Remembrance Day; I save my poppy, and add it to the collection on my sun visor...

...Happy Birthday Woody (II)....!! ...nine years being mine.....


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Too cool, KRAMMIT!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Thank You...*

Thanks for saying DragonMike...!!! I sent Woody II off to Vangro Welding Spa for a little bit of a "Make Under", as a birthday present...!! I figured this is my last chance to "git 'er done"....it is getting VERY close to snow falling weather again, here in T.O....I am not eager to find any snow in the cabin this winter; from plowing through snowbanks I have no business plowing through...(which I DID find last year...!)...CHEERS DragonMike...!!! :beer:


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

I have yet to drive the Dragon in the snow and I am not sure what to expect. Have owned her for 2 years, but she was getting a 5 speed transmission last winter so I missed putting around in the cold white stuff. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Depending On Local De-Icing Methods...*

If you haven't got a lot of rust on your Fox now....you may want to keep it that way....depending on how your local Transportation Department Authorities deal with winter conditions...I am sure you have seen the deterioration that has befallen my '87 Wagon....probably an Extreme example of ROT...(currently getting addressed)...but, as far as Handling in the snow goes.....I have always said that my car handles just as well on dry roads; as it does in six inches of snow.....which may not say much for its' dry road capabilities; but, there really ISN'T much difference in the snow....having 175 70/R13 snow tires is always something I like to have during my winter driving experience as well....the higher sidewall and narrower tread put the weight of the car on a smaller footprint; so the tires reach the road instead of snowshoeing on top....having a functioning handbrake in the snow is essential....and can also be a great deal of fun.....

Are you going to "Preserve"...? ...or "swerve to deserve the verve"...? Have fun whatever you decide....life is fleeting...!!
Cheers DragonMike :beer:


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Visited Woody II...*

I dropped by the "Welding Spa" to see how Woody II was doing....apparently he has put on some weight....when Ed started lifting him up in the air....he got about four and a half feet up...then some smoke started coming out of the control box for the hoist.....a slight delay until the hoist was repaired.....in the meantime...I snuck under and took a couple of rot shots....the right side....


....pretty horrible....I know.....that's why he is here.....and the left side.....equally decayed.....


...hopefully Ed can add a few more years on to Woodys' timeline....


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Got Woody II Back Today...*

I took a few minutes longer on my morning break; and went to visit my Wagon at the Welders'.....I think I got there during his lunch break....there was nobody around....so, I let myself in to the operating theatre....and took a couple pics....the right side...


....and the left....there seemed to be a lot more patching required on this side....


....I am not sure if he treated the outer surfaces with anything...he usually sprays some Tremclad over finished areas...I picked up the car just before 4 pm...these pics were taken around one....I suppose I will see in better detail, next week; when I try out the NEW oil change hoist that we just had installed at work....the old one apparently wouldn't certify, after 25 years of service....that sounds familiar....!!


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

That looks pretty good KRAMMIT! Ready for another 10 years of service Is this welder guy good at exterior shell stuff too, ie, wheel arches, windshield surrounds, etc?


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...extensive equals expensive...*

I am sure that ED can do whatever is described to him....he is perhaps in his early fifties, and has been welding since he was fifteen....the other day, when I was in there to check on progress....he had an armoured car backed up on the ramp; and was welding the lower hinge on the rear doors.....I realized that he was otherwise occupied; so I just took my pics and went back to work....I always check with him ahead of time....to see what his schedule is like....to see if he can fit me in.....but, there are always emergency "walk-ins"; that get immediate attention, while 'the project' gets put on hold....I understand this....which is why I prepare to leave my car with him for a week or so....and also try to prepare the car for him to do whatever he has to do to it.....IE, no flammable stuff around the areas to be welded.....neither of my Foxes have had the carpet down for about six months now....I have this weekend to get a number of things accomplished.....replace a starter motor....do a snow tire swap....oh yeah, then there is that pesky Heater Core that I have been putting off....like a science project that is due next week; but, I have had all summer to complete....

....which completely and totally explains.......why I am up at three in the morning....more than half snapped, etc., etc....gonna be a rough, but fulfilling weekend.....oh yeah....almost forgot......in my snappy state.....I think I just acquired a 2002 Passat Wagon; 5-speed, 1.8 t, with over 300,000 km on the clock.......with a text message.....more to follow....


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I probably need to have something like that done to the wagon, too. Looks good!

Put new wipers on the 2-door, and new hood straps (it has a latching issue due to the deer impact...)

New shoes and hardware in the wagon; the right shoe came apart, hence my brake issue last weekend. All feels normal now.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

While replacing the rear wheel bearings on the Dragon yesterday, I noticed she is developing the same issues as Woody II. Guess I will have to have the same repairs done if I plan to continue enjoying the relationship! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...A Second Look...*

In as much as the area below the windshield develops corrosion....this seems to be a similarly afflicted zone which will require some attention at some point....it seems that I did catch the operation at break time.....Ed did do some more welding on the right side of the car...I recall him saying several times that he DOES LOVE VWs and enjoys helping people who like to keep them on the road....it shows in his work.....


...I think the more rotted metal that he encountered...the further he had to go....so, he said it was easier to just cut out the afflicted area....and weld in a new section....


....this is a shot from just below the passenger seat; looking toward the front of the vehicle....


...I am soooooooo relieved that I got this finally done....this has been a NAGGING CRAW in the back of my mind all summer....I was worried that I wouldn't get it looked at....now that it has been addressed...I am still not out of the woods as yet...I need to get some under coating on there before the water does its' thing...but at least I am one GIANT step closer....!!

Good work on getting your rear brakes looked after reddfoxx...!! Such a wonderful option in the winter...I noticed a substantial difference in braking, when the rear system decided to join the party....!!

While I was putting on my snows today; DragonMike, I too, noticed an undesirable amount of play in my rear wheel bearings...I think I might just ride out the winter on the current setup tho...too many other things that need to be looked at before the snow falls...I am probably just paranoid too...there was about an eighth to a sixteenth of an inch of play with the wheel off the ground; but, did spin freely, and locked when the Parking Brake was engaged....I should go finish what I started.......I saw a couple of holes in my drivers' door sill....and started fibreglassing a couple spots....decided to make an entry while I waited for the resin to set....got the 500 W lamp on it right now....pics to follow.......more in depth description on my thread.....I don't want to glom up the public thread with my ramblings....


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

My bearings had become rather vocal. I knew they were getting close the first time I drove her, but kept putting them off in favor of other fixes that cropped up. Forgot how quiet the ride could be! Now I just need to get the exhaust leak fixed and MAYBE my wife will be willing to ride in her again! Lol!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Door Sill Quick Patch...*

I decided to patch up a couple of holes that have been in my drivers' side door sill for a couple of months now...it is pretty much an horrible abomination....as I used some of that Great Stuff spray foam insulation a couple of years ago...I kind of 'over' used it, in that I sprayed way too much in there...then left it unattended to go pick up a buddy at the subway...this stuff has the ability to expand with enough conviction....that it will split/crack concrete.....I have tried this myself because I didn't believe it...it did expand WAY beyond the concretes' ability to contain the foam; in my experiment....having known that....I can't possibly provide an explanation; as to why I left it unattended, during its' incubation period...(minutes!)....negligence is my best answer....!! So now, as a result....I have this severely deformed door sill, that sticks out like a....like a.....like....well, something that doesn't look right....deformed doesn't quite do it justice....


...sad...I know....but, it's what I have to work with....photobucket is being selective as to what I can upload for some reason....I think this is a shot of just drywall tape and resin...


...it started to pour before the resin had set....I tried to keep it dry; while I had the lamp on it, to speed the process....nice try....



....sounds like the rain has stopped for now...hope this stuff sets...still have the lamp on the area, trying to dry it...better go move the lamp to a different position....my seat got SOAKED...!!!


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Damn, That Stuff Is SOLID...*

WHOOPS...!!! In my haste to get the resin to dry on a rainy humid night.....I neglected to consider fitment issues....!!! I have had to SLAM the hell out of my door for the last couple days.....the fibreglass set quite solid....but, not in a way that fits well with the bottom of the door.....looking back......what I SHOULD have done.....was close the door while everything was still gooey...that way, the door would have at least closed properly........I had to go to town on the sill with a very coarse grinding stone on the Dremel....which, btw, I think has decided to pass......(I think I pooched it)....I did manage to remove enough of the hardened resin, to allow the door to close a little easier; before the Dremel died........no pics....sorry.....WAAAAAAY too much dust.....probably going to have to grind it all down; and put my gooey-door-slamming theory into practice......on the upside....at least there is something there to work with now......


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

KRAMMIT, I fear that if you try to close the door while the resin is still soft or gooey, it will probably accomplish nothing more than to pull it right back off. Maybe you should go to Wal-Mart and pick up a roll of parchment paper to lay over the uncured resin before you try to close the door. The paper is treated with silicone to keep food from sticking. This SHOULD help keep the resin from pulling off after all your hard work! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

KRAMMIT, please don't take this the wrong way but when do you actually call a car "dead?" I would think the patching would only work for so long until there is no structural integrity left.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*....Hmmm....Since You Put It That Way....*

Many have asked when I am gonna give up on Woody II....but, you are the FIRST to phrase it THAT way....I actually had to stop and consider your question for at Least a beer....and a Mint.....I had to recall the moments when I have actually said "Good-Bye" to the cars that I have owned....which include: an '81 Scirocco, an '82 Scirocco, another '81 Scirocco, an '88 Fox Wagon (Woody I), an '87 Fox Wagon (Woody II), and another '88 Fox Wagon (Woody III)......

My VERY FIRST CAR was a MK I Scirocco that I bought when I was eighteen; put my butt in hock for a few grand, and worked three jobs to pay it off early...then, about five months after paying it off....about 90 seconds from home; after working 17 hours at a mall, taking down an Antique Show.....hit a patch of ice on a sweeping left.....LEFT the road and took a HYDRANT CLEAN OFF its' moorings....(I was expecting a geyser of water to send the ass end of the car skyward; didn't happen)...took out the two right head lights and the right signal lens....the car wouldn't start....ignition coil was disconnected I found out later...my buddy, who was right behind me on the ice in a mustang; helped me carry the hydrant away from the road, to place it behind two ends of brick walls that overlapped, built in to the slope of the hill....NOT visible from the road....then we pushed my wounded car home....thru the lights, around the bend; make the left onto my street...about seven houses from my driveway......we spy a cop car "just happening" to drive down the street we just pushed the car to make a left from.....

My buddy looks at me and says, "One story is better than two! Lemme know what happens....", then buggers off down between a couple of houses; while am standing there, in the middle of the street, with my limp car in hand, as the cruiser pulls up behind me moments later......the two cops give me the third degree; ask me who I hit; how much have I had to drink, etc.....I tell them I hit a patch of ice on Widdicome Hill, and lost control; the road turned left, and I couldn't.....skipped the curb and took out a hydrant......they both look at each other as though they have already made up their mind what happened....drive with me in the back of the cruiser over to where the accident took place.....they let me out of the back; asking where the hell the hydrant is,.....I told them it was between the two ends of the overlapped brick walls built into the landscape of the hill to the front lawn of the building....again, they look at each other as though I am trying to pull their legs....they got their flashlights out, scanning the area between the road and the area where I claimed I placed the hydrant...we traverse the thirty-five yards or so that lies between the curb and the walls in question.....then the lead cop exclaims, "Are you kidding me?!?"....he found the hydrant....it was where I said it would be....they looked at each other in disbelief.....wondering how a scrawny little runt like me could muscle this 300 lb fire hydrant such a distance without any drag marks on the grass....(my buddy was 6'4", 260 lbs.).....at any rate; I got charged with careless driving, and failure to report an accident; BOTH quite serious charges.....I had to pay a lawyer; AND a privater investigator (about $850) to get the charge reduced to failure to report an accident.......that car took out the hydrant; got repaired through insurance to live long enough to hit an off ramp at 110 km/h....said off ramp was rated for 20 km/h.....(401 E to Renforth Rd. S; for anyone reading in the GTA)....I had been playing darts and drinking with my buddy Pete; at Rollie Scagnetti's, and I think we had consumed somewhere around 40 8 oz drafts.....kinda like beer shots....felt FINE leaving the bar....as one DOES.......then...somewhere during the ten minute highway ride....the extra ounces of alcohol take effect...(keep in mind this saga is circa 1987; I was 21 years of age at the time......my Inner Zombie has since become seasoned!)...and I COMPLETELY misjudge the off ramp, its' extreme ninety degree turn, and my current rate of travel.....we HIT the curb AT SPEED.....the front left wheel takes the Brunt of the impact and is subsidized by the rear left wheels' efforts to help out, by slamming into the curb as well....BOTH wheels are bent at an absurd angle as my Scirocco becomes AIRBORNE briefly......just a split second perhaps, to allow the rear right wheel to catch the trailing edge, of the wedge shaped curb, denoting the absolute left most edge of the driving surface....it deformed the rear right suspension camber, to something resembling the inner edge of the rim being a mere couple of inches from the pavement; the wheel, when viewed from the rear; was 45 degrees away from being perpendicular....!!! I have no reason to fabricate this saga........Right as the accident finished happening....My (now MILLIONAIRE {self-made} Friend Pete); gets out of the car, and says, "Awww Dude!! Your car is EFFED!!"....."I know!", I replied, "Get IN! Let's get outta here!!"....I drop him off at his place....manage to pilot this wreck of a car another five or six kilometers to my house via backstreets.....please do keep in mind.....that at this point: NONE OF THE WHEELS ARE POINTING IN THE SAME DIRECTION...!!!!! It took me THREE tries to get this thing positioned in the driveway; to be straight, from from I was able to deem at the time..........somewhere in my ramble lies the answer to your question doppelfaust......I got rid of my first car; after I MANGLED it to the point, where NONE of the wheels even pointed in the SAME direction......I ended up selling it to some kid in the neighbourhood, for $200.....I STILL feel like I got ripped off....!!! I know...I know....I know....just let it go.....but, still.....ya can't help feeling.....!!

My second and third Sciroccos became one out of necessity; one had a compression of 80-55-65-72; the other had no fifth gear anymore...mein Mekaniker at the time, suggested a meld.....we put the good motor and the good 5-speed into the '82....and we discarded what wasn't required: meaning, I sent a Scirocco to the wrecker.....SHAME on me!!.....I drove my '82 around until one Friday night....a night which placed a thousand dollar cheque in my pocket (from working); I was gonna go off to Hamilton and PARTY on a Friday night....then, some FATE intervened; and decided that I should spend that Friday in a collision reporting centre....saying goodbye to my third and final Scirooco....my insurance company buggered me.....they only gave me a thousand bucks for my wreck; and a week to find another ride....I couldn't even FIND another Scirocco to buy....I saw a FOX WAGON in an Auto Trader; it was advertised as a 5-speed (WRONG!!!), and had this wonderful mock vinyl wood applique around its' mid-section.....

I remembered immediately; the disdain that I; for some reason, held against Foxes.....perhaps, because I was an arrogant Scirocco owner...I thought of the Fox as being something that Hyundai copied (High Un Dri)....the Fox kinda looked like a Volkswagen Pony.....I KNOW....I KNOW.....but, I was an arrogant Scirocco owner at the time.....what did I know...?!?

(Yeah, that 's my shadow...!)

HAA-HAAAA-AAAA...!!! (Phil Ken-Sebben; Harvey Birdman: Attorney at Law ref) The Joke's on me....!!! Little did I know....when I was on my high-n-mighty Scirocco horse...........that I would be the eventual owner of THREE FOX WAGONS.....which, truth be told.....have been FAR MORE of a car than the Scirocco EVER was for me.....those things are BRITTLE.....the Fox may not reach a peak performance out of the box, like a Scirocco....but, these Foxes have INCREDIBLE LONGEVITY.....!!! ( As an aside...that doesn't make me any LESS pissed off with VW; because they won't release the new Scirocco to North America...'cuz it MIGHT interfere with their Jetta n Golf sales...!!)

But, I digress......Thanks for the thought, DragonMike......that's a GREAT idea.....I am thinking that I might be able to make do with some wax paper and a schpritz of WD-40, in a similar application....I will implement your idea in my next attempt.....THANK YOU for your consideration in my projects.....very helpful to have an outside, objective approach.....sometimes we get too close...

...AND....in keeping with the title of the thread.....I did actually DO something to my FOX this evening....as I may have mentioned, we got a new oil changing hoist at work.....slow, but powerful.....anyway, the rails are very wide.....so I needed to use a regular lift to raise Woody II enough to get some undercoating applied.....just gonna post a pic of the left side....


....and the right....after I sprayed some sealant....

...it seems that I have reinstated some structural integrity....at some expense....thank you very much, gents, for your responses......again, my apologies for rambling.....hope you enjoyed......we don't live long enough to make mistakes enough of our own; so we should try to learn from others...!!!

Awww Jeeez....I feel I have overstayed my welcome here in this public thread......my sincerest apologies, for having rambled on....with pics n such....BUT, you did ask when I "call a car dead".....

...and doppelfaust....so much additional metal has been added to the cars' hull; I don't think that structural integrity will be a factor anymore......there is perhaps another 200 additional lbs of metal (guessing!), been put back into the car....NEVER SAY DIE....!!!


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, KRAMMIT, sounds like a page from my book (if I had written one) about my Scirrocco's. I had an all too brief affair with 3 Mark I's, all of which shared the same engine at some point in their lives. I agree they were rather brittle, but, OMG they were FUN !!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Brittle But FUN...YES...*

I do miss the outrageous times that I had in my Sciroccos....but, I suspect they were outrageous times....because I was in my twenties.....and I was MORE than a little bit outrageous back then......I really wish I knew what I know now (which still isn't much!), about VWs....I was a tad maniacal....I had to go to school out in Oakville....I live in Etobicoke....bit of a hike......no way was I taking the bus....so I picked a car that caught my eye at the time....bought a Mk I Scirocco S with 170,000 km on it....and BEAT that car into the ground.....I delivered pizzas in it for a few years....did courier work with another Scirocco, a couple of years after that....I went through 4 CV joint/drive shaft operations....did shocks a couple of times...alternators and water pumps were a nuisance......

But, right you are DragonMike.....when they weren't having to be fixed...they were a howl to drive....I had my '82 Scirocco doing just over 200 km/h going up hwy 400....couldn't get away with that nowadays.......but, then again, back in '98....about two weeks after buying Woody I....I had to go out to Kingston, Ontario....about a three and a half hour drive......somewhere along the way....I decided to see what he could do....and, with out having the pedal on the floor....Woody I got up to 197 km/h on the 401.....again....not something that would be tolerated by the "high-tech boys in blue" of today....but back then, the odds were in the speeders' favour....gotta say though....the Scirocco attracted the Ladies.....or....maybe just that I had hair back then....

One of my Sciroccos had a clip in sunroof; never leaked; and was awesome to remove, so she didn't keep hittin' her head on it....!!! Now THAT's FUN.....heheh....I have considered putting in a sunroof to one of my Wagons....but, that slight jut in the roof line near the door ends complicates things....best left alone I think...........there used to be a Fox Tale thread that I began a while ago...perhaps that would be a better location for stories....


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Thus far all my "good" stories involved the "Rockets". Haven't really misbehaved in the Fox (yet). At 50 years old, I'm not sure I should be "getting up to such hi-jinx" anymore. ..... maybe I have become too wary of the "boys in blue" or maybe I have had visions of my own mortality. Either way, I have not had so much as a speeding ticket in the past 12 or 13 years. Much cheaper. Lol!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Took A Pic...*

The last speeding ticket I got was last March, at 5:30 in the morning....buddy was fishing for insurance slips...seemed disappointed that he caught mine...and had to release it.....and let it swim away...........I agree on the much cheaper take.....best to see it coming...and go a different way.........ever watch oldtimers hockey...? they don't skate very fast....but, they don't have to.....because, they have the wisdom of knowing where to BE at the right time........and also where not to be......

....here comes the winter....I took a pic of my Wagons....just a very gentle snowfall...but, it is cold enough, and has been as of late....that it will likely stay......I am thinking I should still go and have the chassis oil sprayed.....I haven't done it for the last couple of years; and I do notice a difference.....mind you I was advised, that IF I was going to have some welding done....NOT to get it sprayed.....now that the welding has been done....I SHOULD get it sprayed....to preserve what has been reconstructed.......honestly....this Wagon LOVES the winter....it runs without issue in the freezing temps.....


....when I was nine years old...I was fortunate enough to go on a trip to Europe....in 1976.....to Switzerland specifically....when it was night time...I noticed that many of the car owners had flipped their wipers up.....I wondered why.......later I realized it was to keep the wiper blades from freezing to the windshield....and possibly becoming damaged during the HASTENED, morning, de-icing process.....and at $12 for a 17" winter wiper blade....I can flip the wipers up....not to mention (but, I will anyway) it makes it much easier to remove ice, should it freeze....without exerting some undue stress on the wiper arms, and spindles.....(ever have a spindle strip on you...? I have witnessed my wipers wiping the hood....while driving)....

I hope everyone who should have them installed...has their snows on.....which reminds me....I still have to put down some insulation and carpeting in Woody II; now that the floor has been.....ummmm.....updated.....the carpet has been wadded up 
and sitting in Woody III since last May....and my pre-cut insulation pieces have been acting as padding between hard surfaces in the cargo area of Woody III...lots to do in the next couple of days....wow.....will it EVER end....? I never considered that this hobby would be so......captivating............little did I know....that while I was jumping hurdles; while being a young, arrogant, Scirocco owner, ('cuz I was!); I was merely being prepped for future Fox ownership...!!!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Noticed the 2-door's driver's side window was broken, probably with a pellet gun. I haven't been driving it much so I had parked it in the street; had intended to move it to the in-laws', mainly to avoid someone clipping the mirror. Looking around for a window...


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

reddfoxx said:


> Noticed the 2-door's driver's side window was broken, probably with a pellet gun. I haven't been driving it much so I had parked it in the street; had intended to move it to the in-laws', mainly to avoid someone clipping the mirror. Looking around for a window...


That sucks man... do you know if your windows are clear or green glass? Hopefully someone close to you comes up soon with a good replacement. I have one in clear glass that I can send you for just the cost of shipping if you don't find it otherwise, but being from Canada it's probably not the best option. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Went on the second date with a girl, showed her my Fox 

Whoever says you can't pick up chicks with a Fox is not trying. She went on for 10 minutes on how awesome my Fox is, and I had no problem with that  

I find women in general love my car, and I don't get it.....I never dreamed this car would get any attention from anybody, let alone the ladies. 

Last year when I briefly had the Orlando's on, I was waiting at a red light, and this hot hot girl at the bus stop gave me the roll down your window sign. I did and she was like " Oh my god, I LOVE your car!" I was floored... 

True story...


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Alain! They're clear; I'm looking around here but will keep that in mind. It might be on its way to being a parts car for the wagon anyway, but I'd like to keep it going for awhile as a backup.

As for women and Foxes, I always figured if they didn't like my cars they weren't for me anyway... And the best ones have loved them.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...On A Rare Occasion...*

I DO actually recall one evening; where, I offered a ride home to a young lady....she accepted.....as we walked to the parking lot....she asked, "Which one of these cars is yours...?", I said, "Pick the Oldest car that you see in the parking lot....that will be the one we get into..."

When I opened the door for her, (chivalry is not dead....nor should proper manners be), she got into the car....I went around and got in my side....when I got in and closed the door.....she announced, "My Dad used to have one of these....!!" ......all I could hear inside my head was...."WHO'S YER DADDY...?!"; laughed for quite a while on the inside....then gave her a swift, safe ride home....(as her Daddy would?).....also a true story....

I suppose, the Fox can be applauded, for screening out...those who cannot recognize and appreciate....a simpler car....from simpler times....those that DO appreciate...seem to be the people that are worth getting to know....

In keeping with the thread; I noticed last week, during a bit of a cold snap.....that I wasn't getting much heat in the cabin....I only drive for about 15 minutes to work, which is just barely enough time to get the car up to temp.....I cut a piece of coroplast (like plastic cardboard) to fit in front of the rad, and block most of the freezing air coming into the rad....I cut a few slits in the cover to let some cool air in......

.....that shroud that I made out of coroplast seems to work very well.....no engine heat was getting into the radiator.....which is good....but way too much freezing cold air was also getting into the rad....and on the highway...no matter how fast I go....the engine heat cannot overcome the deep freeze that it is rushing into...the needle in the coolant temperature gauge barely enters into the white zone at the lowest end, by the time I get to work....hopefully, this will help to build up a little extra heat during the minus ten Celsius temps....I will report back with efficacy updates...

P.S. myboxyfox....don't be so modest.....yeah, they like the car.....but, YOU are the one in their sights............you chick magnet you....!! Just DON'T let 'er drive it.....!!! ....heheh.....

P.P.S. reddfoxx That DOES Suck.....I don't even KNOW what I would do if I caught some one causing ill will to ANY of my Foxes..............I hope you are able to locate a suitable replacement window reddfoxx.....CHEERS!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Krammit. I'm poking around online and in town. I'm not sure it was done on purpose; all I know is it happened late Thanksgiving day/early the next, and looks like a small hole dead center in the window, shattering the rest. I guess it _could_ be a random rock...

And I have my cardboard shield from last year ready to go, once it looks like it'll stay cold. Yours is fancier.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*....Rug Wrestling....*

Thanks for saying reddfoxx....it was easy to make....the coroplast slices remarkably easy along the flutes....just have to be mindful of over cuts...I used the remnants of a Toyota sign, doubled it up, and eyeballed the cuts to fit....it has been in there for a few days now....even though it hasn't been too cold; I HAVE noticed a great difference in the amount of heat available for the cabin...even on the highway there is no trouble generating heat for the inside of the car......and in traffic, the needle stays about the 5/8 ths mark....just above the red light....not enough to make the cooling fan turn on.........which is just about right for my liking....because I only pulled back my shroud enough to drop in the 'warming shield'; it isn't fastened to anything....just sort of sitting there.....blocking breeze.....you can see a small corner of the rad is exposed on the bottom end....


....at the upper end...there is a little more exposure for cool air flow....this way the rad opening isn't completely blocked....but about 65% of it is shielded from the direct air rush....


....even on the way to work...the needle gets almost out of the white zone now.......whereas before...the needle wouldn't even ENTER the white zone before I got to work........BRRRRRRR....!!! I am pleased with my perfectly priced modification........

I also stuck around work for a little bit...to have a go at putting the carpet back into Woody II....the rug was taken up; to reveal an absolute horror show, back in late April....there have been some serious welding jobs done to his belly and floor pan....now that the MAKEUNDER that he was in such desperate need of; has been completed.....time to put the rug back....I recall cutting some pieces of regular carpet under padding about a year ago....for Woody III...though I did label the pieces....I should have also created a map/legend showing where they go....it was not as straightforward as I thought it would be.......

....while I had the drivers' seat out...and a shopvac handy...I gave it the once over....this seat is one of the few remaining items from my '82 Scirocco....it's kinda beaten down in a couple of spots; but still, VERY comfortable....(I think I still have the foam spoiler from the hatch of that car....I wonder how absurd that would look on the back of the Wagon...?!?)


.....I also gave the carpet a bit pf a final going over before putting it in the car......


.....before I set about doing any of this....I grabbed the battery charging machine that I use all the time at work (the sales personnel love to kill batteries in showroom cars), and hooked Woody II up.......the last few weeks...the starter went; now I think the battery is on it last legs....not sure if the numbers on the screen are visible after posting.....but, the volts read 14.45; the amps read 0.3; amp hours 0.6; ...not terribly impressive; in fact, just about dead.......I charged it for an hour....that might help me get through until next paycheque....so I can buy another battery before the seriously COLD weather is upon us.....


...I checked my maintenance logbook to see when was the last time I bought a battery for this car.......survey says......November of 2006.....not too shabby.......anything more than five years on a battery in this climate is pretty damn good....but, you know me and my frugality.....I feel the need to get every last little drop of life/use out of something; before having to go to pocket to replace it........some may deem that to be 'cheap'.....I find 'resourceful' to be more accurate....

....after some puzzle-piecing together...trying to see what fits.....this is what I ended up with....


....my apologies for the fuzzy pics...that is not usually my style.....I was finding myself running short of time (they close up at nine pm), and spent too much of it vacuuming.....though the vacuuming was necessary, it cut into the carpet laying segment....which went down kinda lumpy....I did take a pic with the flash which makes for a clearer image, but not as well lit...


....after getting what I could of the carpet back in....I suspect that I might have to loosen the dash slightly (that doesn't impress me!) to get the carpet tucked all the way up....otherwise...there will be lumpiness underfoot....I have yet to tuck all the edges in...but for now...it is back in place....and I have to say....with the carpet and under padding back in place there is noticeably less road noise in the cabin.......progress is good...no matter how small.....Cheers:beer:


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Tucked Some Edges...*

Since I am pretty much the only one that rides in this thing; I have let several things stray from original....so long as it still goes...I am not too concerned with aesthetics (obviously)....having stated that....I think I have a few too many pieces of insulation under the carpeting....not having the carpet lay down well, made it a challenge to fit the door seals back in place.....on the upside....I did NOT have to loosen the dash to get the carpet to sit down up near the front (whew!)....however, I did have to remove the fuse box....


....and the hood release lever....took these when I was putting it back together....


.....the passenger side was less than co-operative.....I just curled the excess carpet up against the bottom of the glovebox....I won't see it very often....


....as you can see....not a very good fit at all.......again, a silver lining though......the centre console just had to be wedged under the dash to stay put....no screw...no road vibration, from what I could tell on the way home from work (the on-ramp to the highway was closed)....


....but, for now....the carpet is back in....and the interior road noise has been noticeably decreased....perhaps 25-30%......so I have that going for me......which is NICE.....Cheers:beer:


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Looking good, KRAMMIT! I need to get the interior all put back in Dragon. I am really getting tired of riding around with half of the panels lying on the floor....... of the PARTS CAR!! Had big plans to recover the panels with black automotive carpet. Need to cut a new card for the driver door because all the holes for the clips were ripped out when I bought her. Only thing holding it on is the arm rest and the window handle. Was going to cut new cards for the "rear seat" (which is no longer there) area because I want to put larger speakers in which aim forward instead of back. The panel from the tailgate only needs new clips and it could go back in. Do you remember someone posting the part #for the black Audi clips? Can't seem to find that post. Should have written down the info right away. Anyway, I digress. ...... cleaned most of the excess stuff out of the back of the wagon today. Just on a whim, I weighed it all. ...297 pounds! !! She seems to sit a little bit more level now! ! Go figure. ..... It is nice to see the carpet again, but now I'm going to have to pull it all out and clean it cause it is NASTY! One more thing to add to the list. Getting kind of long...... gonna have to do something about that. ..... soon. Lol. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Thanks DragonMike...*

Thanks for saying DragonMike...!!! I was kind of getting used to the no-carpet look; didn't have much choice with all the welding that had to be done to this poor Fox....but now that he is solid.....(perhaps more solid than he has EVER been.....since I have owned him)....and the winter winds are howling.....I thought it would be nice to have some insulation form the elements once more....(I used to hear my tires splashing through puddles; and the carpet would get wet!)....I am inclined to ride out the winter with my current preparations....maybe an undercarriage oil spray could complete my regimen.....but, it will be nice to have heat....and a floor....and dry carpet...and not feel snowbanks underfoot as I plow through them.....!!! Kinda stoked actually....this thing LOVES the winter....and this is possibly the First one that it is actually intact for.....!! I recall saying; after I had just replaced the rear shocks in Woody II....that he still handled...."...like a picnic basket full of rocks on training wheels...!!" ...or something very close to that....now....a thing of the past....it has been a long haul....but, more than a few steps closer now...........

Amazing how much stuff you can amass in the back of a Wagon.....and just forget about.......but, 297 lbs..?!? Really?!? WOW that IS a lot of additional weight.....I wonder how much weight Woody II lost to cancer.....then gained back through 'LINCOLN' therapy....there are probably about 200 lbs of added weight through welding on Woody....for the better I dare say....

I have also a couple of rattling panels....drives me nuts over bumpy roads....cuz the panels never rock in time with the music...! ...I am going to drill a few small pilot holes, in a few key spots, and secure the panels with self-tapping metal screws and washers; to keep the panels from interfering with my listening pleasure........of course there will be pics...!! Cheers DragonMike...!!:beer:


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

The weight was due to 3 milk crates full of appx 80 heavy duty rachet straps which I use for work. I drive a 30 foot box truck and deliver to all of the 7-11 convenience stores in this area. Also tools and, I am ashamed to admit, an almost obscene amount of trash. Dragon is enjoying her weight loss and is even more fun to drive. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Getting out of the game again 

Massive sell off thread !!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ton-of-parts-for-sale&p=84403141#post84403141


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Seems finally got idle right on 3rd try. Put in Cs seats.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I don't have much to report at all really. I drove it to work today putting on about 11 miles. We've had a lot of rain. The seal around the windshield leaks a little, so I kept the wagon in the carport to keep the interior dry. I've got a short break coming up, so I hope to have some parts for sale soon too.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Didn't even get to start her today. ........ too much ice. Was afraid I would break a hip if I tried to get to her. Which also means too much ice to even attempt to get her out the driveway to the perfectly clean and clear road! 

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Brought down fender from Richmond CA that I got at picnpull with an old friend who lives up north.. We also got the boards to protect the rad.. up on the fox now


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*....Frozen...*

There was a staff Christmas party last Friday......I had to go visit BOTH my parents in the hospital, before going to the party.....(my life has been turned upside down in the past couple weeks!)....dropped my brother off at home, (we are finally speaking again....following a four year silent period; while living under the same roof!!)....I knew I was getting low on fuel, but decided I could make it to the station....going up the on ramp to the highway; the engine started to sputter, while the transfer pump searched for fuel at the bottom of the tank....I had to draft a Cadillac SUV to make it three exits to Dundas Street....caught a green light luckily....made it to the station....the engine cut out just as I glided in to the filling area just in front of the pump......WHEW....I MADE IT....!! 

I dropped in $40 of premium; but it took about six tries to get the car started, and for it to stay lit.....got it started....went to the party.....Saturday night found me picking up my friend from a party she was at; that finished up at about 2 am....I picked her up in semi-blizzard conditions, with about six inches of snow on the ground.....during the ride home, I must've collected some snow on the undercarriage; right around the fuel components.....Sunday night.....Woody wouldn't start.....I thought it was my battery (which is just over 7 years old)....stole the battery from Woody III.....still no go.....no fuel getting through....I looked underneath the car to find the fuel component cluster covered with snow.....I suspect that some debris is clogging a line some where; or I have a fuel line freeze up.....I put a bottle of gas line anti-freeze in....but, too little....too late......still haven't been able to get him to fire up.....gonna pick up a new battery today....it would be nice to get Woody II started again.....I don't like driving the old mans' '02 Buick Regal....auto....no snows as yet, no sticker....and the power windows are haunted...and I have to wear nitrile gloves just to touch the steering wheel..NASTY!!

I hope it gets warmer out soon.....it has been around -15 C (~ 5 F) for the last week or so.....there is a warm front moving in for Thursday....might get to see plus temperatures for a spell.....that would be nice........I spent so much time and money getting the hull rebuilt; I should have replaced my main fuel pump, in the summer; when it was warm, and I had the chance....I need to find a main fuel pump in my parts collection somewhere in my garage......preferably sooner than later......stay warm everyone...!!!


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Woo Hooo....*

Woody II Fired up today...!!! It was only about minus five Celsius (23 F); and snowing quite heavily in the morning as I was about to leave for work...I started the Old Mans' Buick.....in the event that I couldn't get my Fox going...backed the Buick into the street a bit, just to line it up with Woody for a boost.....HE FIRED UP on the first try....Sweet..!!! I was looking forward to having my Fox back....!! I drove to work without incident (no stalling); but, as I was going to drop off the licensing; in the morning, at work.....he wouldn't start--and stay lit again....just kept stalling out after turning over......my buddy Oliver was outside having a smoke, watching me go through the motions......I looked at him and said, "Sounds like he is suffocating.....doesn't it...?" I popped the hood; got out a screwdriver, and turned the air inlet screw on the intake manifold about 3/4 of a turn (eventually; in 1/8 th increments), to bring the idle up to just over 1,000 rpm.....I can't believe that I forgot to adjust for winter running.....I have been getting retarded fuel economy as of late......I suspect THIS might have something to do with it.....beyond the warming up, and frequent prolonged winter idling.....I am STILL going to search for that fuel pump (in the depths of my garage); then change it too....pretty sure the current pump is getting rather tired....I would rather swap it out sooner than later....this time of year is not a good one to be playing fuel pump roulette.......(GOOD NEWS also....my Dad is scheduled to come home from the hospital the day after tomorrow....I hope my Mom is soon to follow....they are in their late 70s....hospital visits are unpleasant experiences for them)......just after I dropped off the licensing; I darted over to a Canadian Tire that is nearby and picked up a new battery for Woody II....the guy behind the counter was so appreciative that I found the battery that I wanted; told him I did not want to make a warranty claim....just a purchase...he asked what kind of vehicle the battery was for....when I told him a n '87 VW Fox Wagon....I was expecting him to laugh or something...but he didn't seem surprised....after filling in all the particulars for my purchase, he says to me, "I wish MORE people would come in here knowing exactly what they want....!! It would make my day so much easier to get through...!!" ...then he took $15 off the purchase price....SWEET...!! I'll take it...!! ...and it's not as though it came directly out of HIS pocket...!! ...but it COULD very well go directly into my gas tank.....I am okay with that.....a good day.....small victories....Cheers...!!!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Found a postcard with a message under my windshield wiper.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice, bluetoes! The only notes I ever find on my car usually involve cursing about my parking prowess! No matter how clean the Dragon is! 

Mike

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

DragonMike said:


> Nice, bluetoes! The only notes I ever find on my car usually involve cursing about my parking prowess! No matter how clean the Dragon is!
> 
> Mike
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


But your wagon is in nice shape too. And a wagon, which is almost noticeable to the average person because it's "different".


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*....Speaking Of Notes....*

I had just about forgotten about this until now...sometime late September/early October.....somebody named Ray left this on my windshield....out back of Wacky Wings.....


...I still can't believe SOMEBODY wanted to buy my car.....this is Woody II btw...[NOT in Nice Shape]......needless to say...I didn't call........toooooo funny...!!!


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Glad I Didn't Call...*

My life has taken a drastic turn in the past couple of weeks.....aging parents and all associated experiences....I never really entertained the thought of selling this car; and I am glad that I never called this 'Ray' guy.....I have had the need, as of late, for reliable transportation.....once I wised up and put some gas line anti-freeze in the tank; Woody II has been instrumental in acquiring the materials necessary to help my parents continue.....today, I went to the Advanced Health Care store to pick up a few things for my Dad.....who is home now (thankfully!)...but needs a few of the amenities, that he enjoyed during his hospital visit...(walker, bed rail)....I'm glad my old Fox has survived long enough to help me take care of my (even older) parents...!!!

I may not be making so many posts, in the future, less than I have made as of late....other circumstances require my fullest of attention....my Mom is still in palliative care; 15 km up Hwy 27, in Etobicoke General (where I came into this world); I have been visiting daily (as one does) and my Fox has been very reliable, to get me to and from.......sorry to get all introspective here....never had to deal with this set of obstacles before....gotta go run some more errands; I have now graduated to the ONLY licensed driver in the house(they took away my Dads' license; but, can get it reinstated by the family Doctor).....my personal disposable time just got reduced a wee bit further....


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Glad your dad's doing better, and hope your mom is too. Glad your cars are being reliable transportation for these times. Do what you gotta do, post when you can to let us know what's going on. Focus on what's important.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Last night I drove the wagon to a big party, loaded with supplies. Early this morning I drove it home loaded with said supplies plus some presents, a married man. It has been reliable transportation for years, through good and bad. Mrs. Sentra-Fox* loves the Foxes, especially the wagon, and puts up with parts in the garage and the basement...

*Actually, her main screenname is Miss Mox, which goes well with Reddfoxx, but isn't technically true anymore. Hm...


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to day on my Fox...*

I hadn't drove my Fox in about 2 weeks, its been raining and cold. Since my heater core went out it causes my windshield to fog up. But today is a nice day and my wife said we needed groceries, so I ran it down to the local market. First thing I parked next a young lady getting into her new Honda CR4, she says to me* "Wow! that's and old car it'd different but cute, well Merry Christmas."* I told her thank you and Merry Christmas to her as well. Then when I was getting ready to leave after buying $250.00+ of groceries, there was a guy waiting on his wife sitting on the tailgate of his truck, looks at the basket full of grocery bags and says *" good thing you have a back seat you'll never get all that into the trunk of that little car." * I told him it will fit with out a problem, he said he would buy me a beer if it fit, I said how about a Dr. Pepper, he said OK. So I loaded in all the groceries into the trunk and closed it. Well I got my Dr. Pepper. He was amazed that I could fit so much into the trunk of the Fox. It makes you feel good about your Fox


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Loved reading these stories, vw90fox! They speak volumes about how these cars surprise on a regular basis.

Krammit, I am sorry to hear about the recent turn things have taken, but great that your parents have you around to help them, that is very admirable of you to do so too, as common sense as it may sound, it is becoming more and more rare these days we see! Kudos to you man, and my best wishes to your mom to recover fully and rapidly too :thumbup:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Ya, all the best KRAMMIT! As the son of an older parent, I know what it can be like. 
Don't forget to take care of yourself too!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fox stories...*



alaincopter said:


> Loved reading these stories, vw90fox! They speak volumes about how these cars surprise on a regular basis.
> 
> Krammit, I am sorry to hear about the recent turn things have taken, but great that your parents have you around to help them, that is very admirable of you to do so too, as common sense as it may sound, it is becoming more and more rare these days we see! Kudos to you man, and my best wishes to your mom to recover fully and rapidly too :thumbup:


Thanks alaincopter! My wife says I'm as strange as my car, but in a good way. 

@ Karmmit, I'm sorry to hear about the events in your life right now. My wife and I will pray for you! May God Bless you in these days and the days ahead.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

As an aging parent myself, caring for my aging parents, my heart goes out to KRAMMIT. We will keep you in our prayers as well. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Thanks For Your Support Guys...*

Woo Hoo...!!! FINALLY...!!! It is now 10:40 pm on Tuesday, December 24 th.....I and my Brother have been muddling through these last few, trying, days.....we have been victims of the Ice Storm Blackout that hit Toronto last weekend....only as of 8:15 pm tonight; have we had power back in the neighbourhood...the lights went out at 2am last Sunday....it has been a Frosty 66 hours of roughin' it....I have been spending a LOT of time in Woody II lately....he has HEAT.....and I had to stick another piece of coroplast in the front of the radiator to keep it that way....



.....the second piece that I put in has but one thin, vertical slot cut in it....perhaps allowing only about one square inch of actual directly flowing air into the rad......it works perfectly for -15 C temperatures so far......no over heating in standing traffic....the fan comes on for about twelve seconds.....maybe....if I have let the car sit and idle for about fifteen minutes.....

Thank You So Much for the kind words and support Gentlemen....!!! Reddfoxx; alaincopter; myboxyfox; vw90fox; DragonMike; I had (and continue to have) no idea what I would do when the time came to take care of my parents; in a physical capacity.....I couldn't possibly condense what I have endured for the past few weeks into a brief synopsis of events.....though, you Know Damn Well that I had my trusty Canon Power Shot 1000 with me, and there would be absolutely No Way for me to meter my mettle without the indisputable, all-telling, digital pic.......which, by the way, I would not dare post here.....you will have to catch those on my thread....likely just a link on my thread.....not suitable for the feint of stomach.....actually, a buddy of mine, who works as a security guard at Sick Kids Hospital; saw a couple of the photos, and had to fight back more than a couple of gag reflexes.....then says, "...You know I handle dead bodies on a daily basis, right? ....THAT is just.....Aaauuugh!!!" 

At any rate....I do VERY much appreciate your thoughts..... and also it is VERY comforting to know that I have your collective strength to draw from during extreme times of duress...of which I am sure there are more to come.......thanks also for the reminder of self preservation myboxyfox....quite right; very easy to lose sight of your own health in the effort to preserve the health of others; I must beware not to become useless...!.....alaincopter; thanks for the wishes for moms' recovery, I have been up there every day since she was admitted; and Woody II surprised a mazda 3 that wasn't "macht schnell" enough for his (rather my) liking...these newfangled computer controlled cars don't climb to 5,000 rpm the same as the Fox...even an old and tattered Fox, such as mine....of course there is always driver intent; I was intent on getting to see my Mom (She is doing SO much better!!).......reddfoxx; Miss Moxx.....there's a limerick in there somewhere, But, I'll leave it alone....heheh...Yes, Dad is happy to be at home; but, not as much as my brother and I are to have him here; we jumped through a lot of hoops to prepare/transform my parents bedroom into habitable living quarters once again......(ever see "Hoarders"?).....not even close.......and vw90fox and DragonMike; thank you for your prayers guys, everything goes when the preservation of life is at stake......CHEERS GENTLEMEN...!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

...and seeing as my pics have just finished uploading (I have been in electronic isolation for the past few days), here are a couple shots of the Deep-Freeze.........the morning dew looks a wee bit STIFF.....


....I wonder if that interferes with reception.....


....so cold.....the antennacicle is still intact at night....


.....on my way home to the frozen cave last night....I pulled over on a neighbourhood street; to capture this shot.....

(....*sigh*....yes, that IS a street light....)

Happy Holidays To ALL of my Fellow Foxers; ALL the Best to You and Your Families...!!! Cheers:beer:Gents...!!!

P.S. Interior temp dipped to 45 F (~6 C)!! BRRRR!!! Just nearing 60 F (15 C) almost seven hours after getting power back....lovin my electric blanket tonight!!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

just got home from a bike ride on the beach its 75 and sunny. 
marry christmas to you all. stay warm.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Today in Toronto it is 27, and snowing. I've not been able to ride my bike for 2 weeks due to extreme cold and/or freezing rain or snow. My Fox is stuck in the garage surrounded by a sheet of ice. 

But boy is it ever beautiful. Full on white Christmas. And in just 3 short months it'll be spring


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I got a lot of maintenence done on both the Fox and the civic this week.

I bled the brakes on the fox again this week. of all the cars I've owned, the wagon is the one that had a pedal that won't firm up. The brakes perform better, but with a soft pedal. I went to the parts yard and found a quantum (GL5 w/ 3 speed auto) that had good seat bases. A few years back I picked up some Q seats, but the bases were bent. The bends made them hard to fit, but were otherwise in excellent condition. The bases I bought yesterday are not bent, and had good side bolsters for when mine need replacing.
[
Not Fox related, but interesting to add info-I changed the transmission fluid in my EP3 civic. It's supposed to be changed every 35k miles. It shifts much smoother than before. The shifter itself is worlds better than the Fox setup, but the change is good. I also replaced the suspension over the last few weeks. The EP3 civic and acura RSX are almost structurally the same. My front strurts were blown. I bought the RSX-s A spec suspension to firm up the handling. It's an OEM product, and is an excellent upgrade for the car.
[


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

*taking 4 foxes to make one!*

I have bought 2 1989 VW Fox GTS, one was hit in the front so I drilled out all the rad support spot welds and welded in one I took from a 1987 Fox 4 door. Im fixing the wrecked one because it is the mintyest one. So Im swapping the motor out of the 4 door and putting it into the one Im Fixing. I am also putting a ported and polished GTI head and installing a 270 cam, It has a 5 speed. its been restored and is in mint condition. So making the fox old school fast, moving the battery to the trunk and stealing my friends race throttle body and euro Igloo, the euro igloo is made of cast Aluminum, its originally for a Audi 4QT


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

*a bit of cleaning*

Despite it being -25 degrees and 12:30am I decided to go out and get something done. 3 sweaters is enough for those temperatures, as it turns out.

Because I'm me, I neglected to take a picture before starting to work. I was sure I had one from earlier in the project but I can't find one. Anyways, I was going to pull off my oil pan but then I decided that was going to be too much work and figured I would clean the cylinder head instead.









Just imagine that clean bit is just as filthy as the rest.









Basically brand new. <-hyperbole

Looks a lot better now. And I didn't have to touch any monstrously cold tools. So, win-win.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Ordered some H4 headlights and mini H1 HID projectors to retrofit into them. Also ordered a slim radiator fan to go in place of my large stock one. Might order a power window kit as well. Oh, also got a 5 panel wink mirror. Now I just need a garage.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

What fan did you order? I'd be nice to have more room in the engine bay. 

I installed an oil pressure and water temperature gauges yesterday.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Got to love Amazon Prime!
http://www.amazon.com/DPT-DPT-RAF-1...8&qid=1388516861&sr=8-2&keywords=12"+slim+fan

I am debating on modifying the stock radiator shroud to allow for the new fan or possibly mounting the fan on the front side of the radiator towards the grille so it is completely out of the way and then having it blow through instead of pull. I'd like to do an ABA alternator and "serpentine" setup to clean things up a bit since I will be using a short runner with an ABA head when I do my turbo build.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to day on my Fox...*

1st off I would like to wish everyone a Happy NEW YEAR! Have Fun and Be Safe! :beer: 

Well after being sick with a sinus infection for that past 5 days, I had to get out of the house. So I checked the fluids in the Fox all looked good. Then I checked my tire pressure, need about 5 psi in both front tires and I was ready to go. I told my wife I was going to go for a short joy ride (which was a 53 mile (85km) ride) around the city just to exercise the Fox a little. On my little cruise I caught up with a local VW Bug Club that was on its way out of town to a show in another city. I followed along (about 15 miles) till they got near the edge of town and I honked, wished them a safe trip and turned off back towards town. Quit a few folks would pass, wave and honk at us. It was kind of fun. 
I decided to pull off the highway and get something to drink. I felt like having a cold sweet tea, so I stopped at one of our local barbeque restaurants because they have pretty good tea. I talked to one old timer that had a 75' Westfalia, he said he had bought an 88 Fox for his wife, and let his son take it one night, he got drunk and totaled the car. He was amazed that his son didn't get hurt. He said he is still a VWdubber at heart. His wife drives a CC. We said our "nice meeting you's" and off I went. 
Now I'm just roaming the streets, and I'm on 8 lane road (4 lanes on each side). I'm sitting at the light thinking to my self there are too many lights on this road I need to get back on the highway. I'm 2 lanes over from where I should be and about 6 lights from the highway. Now I have one guy in a Nissan Sentra that was playing with a guy on the other side of me in a Mitsubishi Gallant. For the next 2 lights they would peel out taking off from the lights. but they never pulled a way from me. At the 3rd light I'm thinking to my self I need to get ahead of of the Nissan if I'm going to get the highway. So I'm ignoring the gestures the 2 are making at each other and watching the traffic and the lights, when the light turned green I dropped the hammer on my Fox, barked the wheels in 1st , then in 2nd, and once again in 3rd, I look over to see if its clear for me to move over an that Nissan is about 5 car links behind, so I move on over caught the next lights green and I jumped on the highway. I'm think OK I'm done with Heckle and Jeckle, but here comes the guy in the Mitsubishi, he gives me a head nod like he approved and then drops in behind me, then about 2 min later the guy in the Nissan pulls up and gives me the bird :screwy: , so I'm thinking to my self, do I want to be next to his knuckle head, well the answer is NO. So I drop in to 3rd (while doing 65 mph) made a quick jump to 95 mph and then let off and slowed back down to 70 mph. It took him a minute to caught up once I slowed down but at this point I gained some respect. This time he pulled up and just waved and dropped in behind me as well. They followed for about 5 miles and then flashed their lights as to say good by and took the exit ramp. I continued just to ride around and started for home. I was greeted at the door by my wife and she asked is me and my favorite girl had fun. With a big smile on my face I said "Yes, thanks I needed that after being stuck in bed for 5 days". So that was what my Fox and I did today. :laugh:

Sorry for being so long winded. God bless all of you my fellow Foxers in the NEW YEAR! Keep those motors humming and those wheels spinning! :beer:


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm going to have to keep my fingers crossed for this one but I think I've found a new source for parts. There's a place just outside Ottawa (about 25 minute drive from my place)

http://www.volksfestautoparts.ca/

The website doesn't have a ton of pictures but in my emails with the owner, it sounds like they've got a pretty fantastic collection of things.  a good start to my first day back at work.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I started stripping the old clear coat off of a wheel. I have Le Castlettes, and there IS a clean wheel underneath the old clear. It's very cold today, so the paint remover was freezing. I got half a wheel finished.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did today on my Fox...*

Well I went to a local Junk Yard in search of a rear shock and 1 front strut. Reason being, I hit a bad pot hole the other night and both the strut and shock on the passenger side are now leaking.
Actually I visited 4 in my quest to find a Fox. One listed 2 in there yard, but no luck, someone bought both of them the 2nd day they were available. I finally found one 93 Fox. Just my luck the passenger side strut was gone and both rear shocks. But not a total loss. The alternator was practically new, I found the receipt in the glove box and it was installed in 9/13. My alternator is the original one that came with the car when I bought it new in 1990. I was starting to act flaky some time last week. Also there was a receipt for 1 front drive shaft (which I need because my driver side is popping when I turn) So I pulled the Alternator and the drive shaft. Total cost with core charge $41.00. I'll get $14.00 dollars back when I take back the cores. 

Since I had no luck with the shocks, so I ordered 2 Sachs/Boge Super Touring Front struts, 2 Sachs/Boge Super Touring Rear Shocks, New Front Strut Bearings, New Rear mounting HW, New Front and rear strut bellows with bump stops from http://www.rockauto.com. Should ride like new once a get everything installed.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Quick Rinse...*

I actually did this to my Fox yesterday, just before leaving work.....put Woody II in the clean-up bay at work and gave him a quick rinse with the power washer.........before.....


....after....I quickly found out how cold it is here in Toronto; when I drove it outside......my doors and locks froze up....

....minus 25 C....deduct another 10 C for wind......I also took some spray lube; and treated the door locks to keep them from freezing...fortunately....it was only -1 C today...started Woody III and let him idle for about ten minutes also....I need to put some more fuel into his tank.....November 12 th (of 2012!) was the last time he had a drink...!!! Good thing temperatures are closer to zero...cheers:beer:


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

*I have questions!*

I'm failing pretty hard at pictures, guys. I apologize from the deepest caverns of my heart.

I got the exhaust manifold off after fighting with several rusty nuts and bolts. It's in pretty rough shape but it'll have to do. My original plan to buy a dual outlet manifold is scrapped now because apparently it's ludicrously expensive to have someone machine a downpipe. Which makes me sad.

Mostly did some cleaning of my cylinder head and a bit of cleaning on the exhaust manifold. I've decided to pull out the valves and give them a clean. I watched an awful lot of videos about it so I'm feeling fairly confident, except I'm already kinda stuck. Does anybody know a way around using one of those sliding hammer things to get the valve springs out? I was led to believe you could achieve the same result with a socket and a hammer, but I can't get enough force on it to release the retaining clips. Thoughts?

Also, is the owner of this video on Vortex? Because I'd really like to know how he got that sound. It's the most exciting one I've heard for the Fox.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQbetvBXqNs


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Let it sit in the garage since work was cancelled. It is damn cold out for a Brazilian car...


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Went out to start the Dragon and allow her to warm up and was surprised to see she was surrounded by and covered with a sheet of solid ice. I guess 2 days of rain and the arrival of the "Polar Vortex" pushing temperatures down to -6 degrees and wind chills down to -35 degrees are not conducive to being able to open the doors on the car. Just my luck. Had to drive my wife's Blazer to work. ........yippee...............not!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*....Flippin- Cold...*

I got into my car last night to come home from work; and noticed that my thermometer was in the negatives.....


I am so glad that I put a new battery in Woody II a couple of weeks ago.....no way would the other battery have managed in this cold....I also filled up my gas tank and put some gas line antifreeze in the tank for good measure....I really don't feel like getting stranded due to a no-start....bit of an amusing eff-up on my part at the gas station.......I had spent the entire morning at work, starting cars and warming them up to defrost the ice from the vehicles.....only have 1 or 2 standard transmission vehicles in stock at the dealership....the rest are automatic, and only require me to reach in to the ignition and turn the key to start the vehicle, while standing outside......(can you guess?).....after refueling.....I opened my drivers' door.....just reached in to the ignition.... (didn't take it out of gear!!)...and turned the key....!!!! VROOOM.....off I went across the parking lot for about SIX CAR LENGTHS until I could scramble into the drivers' seat and yank it out of gear and regain what little composure I had left....TOO FUNNY...!!! I immediately began laughing and continued to laugh all the way into the kiosk to pay.....I asked, "Did you see that ?!?" "See what?" "Really? You MISSED the HILARITY!!" ....apparently NOBODY saw me lookin' like a rookie!!! ....so I cannot possibly let myself off the hook that easily.....I gotta tell somebody....

.....after I got home....I had to shovel my way into the driveway....by the time I had to go see my Mom in the hospital (for our nightly visit), I had to clear off my car again...!!!


....by the time I got home; after grooving down Hwy 27...made it back to my garage....where it was still quite chilly....gotta keep the beer inside now.....unless I want a tall can slushie.....

....at least the beer is COLD....stay WARM Gentlemen....gotta get to work, so I can spend all day outside tromping around in the snow....CHEERS:beer:


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

deleted the for sale ad.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Dismantled one of my brakes. After my e-brake cable replacement, things never really worked the same. There were springs I should have replaced but didn't. So I ordered a drum brake hardware kit off rockauto.com, as well as new wheel cylinders (cause they're 3 bucks so why not). The drums are in ok shape, and I will likely have to replace them soon anyways, but we'll see. Until the car moves, I won't know how well it stops, will I? 

Also calculated my Canadian Tire money... for American folk who don't get to enjoy this, every time you go to this place they give you money back in the form of paper bills worth a few cents. It's ridiculous and outdated, but it's basically the same as any store's points card. Anyways, I've got about 20 bucks worth of this stuff, which is really impressive. I spent nearly $300 dollars there last week and got $1.30 back. You have to spend a lot to get basically nothing lol. Anyways, I have enough to buy new brake fluid. So I'll do a flush and if everything goes well, I'll have brakes that can pass safety. Woohoo!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Brakes...*



germanpettingzoo said:


> Dismantled one of my brakes. After my e-brake cable replacement, things never really worked the same. There were springs I should have replaced but didn't. So I ordered a drum brake hardware kit off rockauto.com, as well as new wheel cylinders (cause they're 3 bucks so why not). The drums are in ok shape, and I will likely have to replace them soon anyways, but we'll see. Until the car moves, I won't know how well it stops, will I?
> 
> Also calculated my Canadian Tire money... for American folk who don't get to enjoy this, every time you go to this place they give you money back in the form of paper bills worth a few cents. It's ridiculous and outdated, but it's basically the same as any store's points card. Anyways, I've got about 20 bucks worth of this stuff, which is really impressive. I spent nearly $300 dollars there last week and got $1.30 back. You have to spend a lot to get basically nothing lol. Anyways, I have enough to buy new brake fluid. So I'll do a flush and if everything goes well, I'll have brakes that can pass safety. Woohoo!


While your at it check your Proportioning valves on your rear brake lines. They tend to develop slow leaks after a while. :beer:


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

vw90fox said:


> While your at it check your Proportioning valves on your rear brake lines. They tend to develop slow leaks after a while. :beer:


Ah, good thinking. I probably wouldn't have thought to do that.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

germanpettingzoo said:


> Also calculated my Canadian Tire money... for American folk who don't get to enjoy this, every time you go to this place they give you money back in the form of paper bills worth a few cents. It's ridiculous and outdated, but it's basically the same as any store's points card. Anyways, I've got about 20 bucks worth of this stuff, which is really impressive. I spent nearly $300 dollars there last week and got $1.30 back. You have to spend a lot to get basically nothing lol. Anyways, I have enough to buy new brake fluid. So I'll do a flush and if everything goes well, I'll have brakes that can pass safety. Woohoo!


Hahahaha, wait till you see the look on the cashier's face when you show up with your stack of 5c bills. They will not be impressed. I made a ~$90 purchase with Canadian Tire money a few years ago and I'm pretty sure the cashier wanted to murder me. That being said, serves them right for distributing all those tiny bills. :laugh:


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

Didn't really do anything to it or for it, except fire it up for the first time in a week and take it for a long, fun, extended drive -- in the process reminding myself why I love this slow little car so much.

The main point of contention I have with it now is a persistent leak that leaves the passenger front floor board soaked. Not sure if it's the heater core or moisture getting in from the outside, but, especially now that I no longer have a garage to store the Fox in, I am very worried it will rot from the inside out if I can't figure this out soon.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Pull The Carpet...*

I know that I have let a great deal of rot go undetected for a prolonged period of time....I only became aware of it once I pulled up the carpet.....better to pull up the carpet and find out sooner than later...to find the source of your leak....these carpets are quite resilient and can hide a great deal.....my carpet was behaving like a hammock; and kept everything in the cabin from falling out.....have a look under your car to see if there is a breach in the hull...if not....then you may have to trace a windshield leak...or worse; the dreaded HEATER CORE (oh no!!)....Best Of Success...!!! Cheers:beer:


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

Sunday-afternoon: finally replaced thermostat and valve cover gasket.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

:thumbup: Nice picture Vince86c!! I really miss not having a smashed Fox  
Yesterday I went to visit my Fox at the body shop. They had moved him, so for a few minutes I was in a bit of a panic.... I thought they might have sent him to the crusher by accident..


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

KRAMMIT said:


> I know that I have let a great deal of rot go undetected for a prolonged period of time....I only became aware of it once I pulled up the carpet.....better to pull up the carpet and find out sooner than later...to find the source of your leak....these carpets are quite resilient and can hide a great deal.....my carpet was behaving like a hammock; and kept everything in the cabin from falling out.....have a look under your car to see if there is a breach in the hull...if not....then you may have to trace a windshield leak...or worse; the dreaded HEATER CORE (oh no!!)....Best Of Success...!!! Cheers:beer:


Thanks KRAMMIT! You're not kidding -- those carpets absorb and hold a lot of moisture. Not good. I don't think the leak is the heater core, as I see no evidence of moisture coming from it and the leak seems to be above it. There is no windshield frame rust but maybe the seal isn't doing its job. Hate trying to track down stuff like this ...


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Spent a bit of time on my brakes today.

The pass. side rear brake is completely disassembled, just waiting on parts to rebuild it. The pads and drum are still serviceable so I'll stick with those for now at least. So today I was just prettying up the drum. Sanded down the outside. I'll be picking up some primer and an obnoxious-coloured paint to make it a little more fun to look at.

I also pulled off just the drum of the driver's side rear brake and... oh dear god. A spring fell out in two pieces, and the cotter pin I'd put in it before was nowhere to be found. I think my car has a serious case of Destructive Unicorns. It happens, right? Anyway, it's all getting replaced ANYWAYS, but still disconcerting to see both of my brakes were doing the wrong sort of breaking. Damn those homonyms!

Also, my valves are out and soaking in some industrial-grade carb cleaner, and when I get those taken care of I'll do a proper build thread update with pictures of the above. It'll be a good one, promise.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I didn't directly work on the Fox but I did file my taxes and my return will be going to a Megasquirt ECU.

I don't foresee any real work happening on the Fox for awhile, just a lot of part hoarding... I desperately need a garage.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Interiour door panels....*

OK, I'm sure I'm not the only one experiencing this problem. My upper door panel trim has the vinyl peeling off. I had tried heating it and re-gluing it. But it was peeling again. So here is my solution to that problem. Remove the vinyl and skim the panel and paint it. Feel free to give me your opinions. 
Peeling vinyl on upper door panel trim.
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/100_2833.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/100_2833.jpg" border="0" alt="Vinyl separating form door panel trim.. photo 100_2833.jpg"/></a>

Peeled, skimmed and painted.
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/100_2835.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/100_2835.jpg" border="0" alt="Solution to vinyl separation, peel it and then paint it. photo 100_2835.jpg"/></a>

Installed painted upper door panel trim.
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/100_2837.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/100_2837.jpg" border="0" alt="Installed painted door panel trim. photo 100_2837.jpg"/></a>

I think the white might be to much of an off set in color. I think I might go with a grey to mach the interior. Let me know what you think! :thumbup::thumbdown:
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/100_2841.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/100_2841.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 100_2841.jpg"/></a>


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

The white is really bright but I like the idea. Looks much better than the peeling vinyl.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

The white is very white, and I suspect it will need constant cleaning. The idea in general though is a good one, looks like it worked pretty good. What kind of paint did you use?

As for my car, I got a very nice rubber trunk gasket from a Mk II Jetta, shortened it by about 2.5 inches and installed it in my 2 dr Fox. Fits quite well, though I'm going to have to adjust the trunk lid again, had it pushing hard on what was left of my old rubber and now the new stuff is in the way of it closing easily. Also did a somewhat overdue oil change.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

So I'm not the only one?  Hey, it's been darn cold. So yeah, changed the oil after far too many miles. Changed rear bearing in hopes of stopping the noise from back there. Didn't seem loose, but hope it helps. And changed the fuel pressure regulator. I think that's what it is- drucksteller. Not a Fox part- the turbo uses an Audi 4000 fuel distributor, and it was leaking. Took awhile to find one; seems to have cured the leak.

And that white looks really good in there. But yeah, it might get dirty quickly. Still, great idea and execution!


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

I hadn't thought of that! It looks really slick in white.

I spent a couple days clamping/gluing mine back on, but I don't expect it to hold very long because we get a pretty wide range of temperatures here. Maybe that'll be my next move. Good thinking :thumbup:

(this made me think of that Simpsons episode where they rebuild Flanders' house and "we ran out of wood, so we just painted the ground" lol)


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

The wagon turned over 179k miles yesterday. I'm thinking about buying a new cam for the 1.8. 

Recommendations? I've already installed a GTI cam now.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I think you can run up to a 268 without going to new valve springs, I could be wrong if someone wants to correct me...


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Replaced the top radiator hose, adjusted the clutch and broke the"y" fitting in the windshield washer line. I'm just a bull in a china shop!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherF (Aug 26, 2010)

*Cam choice*

Mike,

I had the TT 268 cam in a Fox with TT down pipe and exhaust, big valve head, fuel enrichment module and it was kind of flat below 3000 rpm. This cam also ran best in the entire rpm range advanced 3 deg.

Chris F


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the input. I have the same parts as you, except the cam. Did you upgrade valve springs too? I hope to not have to do that.


----------



## ChristopherF (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike,

No, the head was brand new and came complete with the valve springs. I don't know about valve springs with 179k miles on them.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Earlier this week I placed an order with G.A.P. for some periodic maintenance stuff (oil filter, copper washer for the drain plug, new rubber pads for the pedals and some new spark plugs). My parts arrived today just as the snow started. Oh well. Such is life. Not going to be able to drive her for a couple of days until they plow the roads anyway. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Megasquirt board, harness, sensors, and wire connectors are all ordered. Super excited to install Megasquirt.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm working on an idea to replace the brake pressure regulator used on the rear brake drums. I've replaced one before, and it's replacement is starting down the same path. I have two options; one is a regulator block off of a rabbit truck, and the other are in-line regulators from a base A2 golf. I prefer to not bend the brake lines too much, but it's going to have to be done.

I'm hoping this helps remediate the always poor pedal on the fox, even after extensive brake bleeding.

On an real fox related observation, I saw a red fox yesterday. I was exploring in the neighborhood when I saw what I thought was a dog...nope. It's red tail gave him away. We stared at the other for a few seconds and he ran off. Really made my day with all of this snow and sleet.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Been some time*

Awhile since I posted or done any progress on the Fox, prepping her for the annual ice races on Barnes lake BC, bought 4 15" x 6 wide Honda Rims and machined lathe to match our VW hub centric size, rubber now mounted last week, oil change for some MB rated fluid, run the same in my bikes but their MA rated. Got 4 day temp insurance starting tomorrow and will be good to get out of that lifted 4x4 which handles like a slug. Sway bars removed also plus hopefully post some go-pro footage... Choose to run non studded tires this year due to being down on HP compared with the Ford Focus winning everything... good thing is the Fox is least 500lbs lighter than anything else out there:thumbup:

AEB 1.8t engine project is at a hold, priced all the bottem end parts out up here in canada :thumbdown: Any suggestions on VW stores or parts stores with good quality brand names in Washington?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I wasn't planning to go turbo on the Fox for a bit but I secured a TD05H-16G that looks to be perfect for the ABA... Looks like the Fox will be turbo sooner than later.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Well... Yesterday I washed my Fox, replaced the windshield wiper switch (yay washer fluid!) and the bulb and lens of the passenger side rear side marker. And then a lady in a leased Volvo C30 had a go at taking me out by abruptly, and without looking changing into my lane. Evasive maneuvers and use of the horn resulted in minimal damage, but damage it is. Interestingly the Volvo suffered much worse. Not sure how to handle this, thinking about getting a can of touch up paint and a used bumper out of her and calling it a day. Car is far from perfect, actually refinishing the fender and wheel would just make them look out of place.


The worst of it, though a lot of that is white Volvo paint. No sheet metal damage, just paint scratches.


This line of scratches turns out to be just paint, buffed right off.


Where her mirror rode onto my hood.


The bumper. 


Slight nick in my R8.


The other slight nick in my R8.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Replaced door handles. New from a mk2 golf. Slight mod for the rear. But they work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Got her dug out enough to be able to drive her to work today. Like being reunited with an old friend! Not a fan of the wife's Blazer. It does well when a 4 wheel drive is needed but it just isn't fun to drive. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Just unpacked the wagon*

Well, interesting week of ice racing... my video's batteries pretty much died at -10 or was it -15 with a failed car charger, but a pic or two of the Fox on ice, gotta lot of "that's different and is it AWD" from the subaru boys








Steph from Quebec wanted some quick ice lessons in my Fox










See if I can get a vid uploaded


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

This happened yesterday, not today, but I ran around town buying new bolts and screws and clamps and things.

Tried to order a new backing plate for my right drum from the local folksmobile (read: volkswagen) dealer... they only have them for the wagon, or for the left side of the coupe/sedan. I will extend my search elsewhere.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, had a slightly productive day....... oil change, new rubber pads for the pedals, new Bosch Platinum plugs and fixed the windshield washer line that I broke. Had the tires rotated and rebalanced. Cleaned out the interior (again) and found some tools I have been missing for a couple of weeks. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Getting a rattle from the wagon's engine. I'm familiar with the valve tapping; had that even on the '93 I bought new. This started as tapping at startup, but now is a continual rattle. Assuming it's a valve. Woohoo...


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

reddfoxx said:


> Getting a rattle from the wagon's engine. I'm familiar with the valve tapping; had that even on the '93 I bought new. This started as tapping at startup, but now is a continual rattle. Assuming it's a valve. Woohoo...


My very first car ('02 mazda protege 5) had a valve tapping issue and about 20kms later the engine gave up on life and fired a connecting rod down into the oil pan. There were a lot of other factors, but you might want to give it a heavy dose of TLC. Or do what I did and see how far it goes before it stops working lol.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Well, the other day the belt let go on the highway... The noise did seem to be from the very front of the engine, maybe even the belt itself, but since it was more of a rattle than a squeal I assumed it was inside the engine. Maybe the belt was working its way off. Anyway, now it's inop, I have a new belt and will look into it this week.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I removed and repainted the exhaust system Longitudinal built for me a few years back. I have to but new gaskets befroe I bolt the pipe and muffler back on. I finally replaced the rear brake regulator with some in-line regulators off of an A2 golf.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, I am not a happy camper. Ever since having the tires rotated and rebalanced on Thursday, the Fox has pulled to the right rather aggressively. Not sure what a r and r has to do with the alignment, but I am going to have to let the bastard out of the cage and raise some hell. Used to work in a tire shop. Can't understand how they could have messed it up so badly. Very unhappy. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Door panel trim...*



bluetoes591 said:


> The white is very white, and I suspect it will need constant cleaning. The idea in general though is a good one, looks like it worked pretty good. What kind of paint did you use?
> 
> As for my car, I got a very nice rubber trunk gasket from a Mk II Jetta, shortened it by about 2.5 inches and installed it in my 2 dr Fox. Fits quite well, though I'm going to have to adjust the trunk lid again, had it pushing hard on what was left of my old rubber and now the new stuff is in the way of it closing easily. Also did a somewhat overdue oil change.



@ bluetoes591, sorry I hadn't answered your question on the paint sooner. It's been a very busy 2 weeks for me. Well it's been just over 20 days since I painted the door trim white. So far it looks good. I haven't had to clean it yet. I used a can of white appliance enamel paint. I used this only because I had it laying around in my work shed. One thing I did notice was that the vinyl did dampen some of the road noise. So i bought a can of Flex Seal Brite (white) and sprayed the back side of it. That did reduce the road noise even better than the vinyl cover.  On the plus side, it made my side window defroster work better than new.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

DragonMike said:


> Well, I am not a happy camper. Ever since having the tires rotated and rebalanced on Thursday, the Fox has pulled to the right rather aggressively. Not sure what a r and r has to do with the alignment, but I am going to have to let the bastard out of the cage and raise some hell. Used to work in a tire shop. Can't understand how they could have messed it up so badly. Very unhappy.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I know from experience that a bad alignment can wear your tires in such a way that when you rotate them, it will pull hard. Had that happen to me 2 months ago on my golf. Switch tires left to right and it pulled the other way. Bought tires and it stopped pulling.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Well I didn't do anything today but I did notice that one of my terrific roommates has stolen my wrench set that I got from my parents for christmas. Neither of them will admit to it though, so I guess I need new wrenches.


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

Scrubbed the faded factory striping decals off the body... Looks better clean.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Synchro, did your car behave well before the rotation? On mine the alignment was done just after I replaced all 4 tires, as in, I drove straight from the tire shop to the alignment shop. Car drove very well afterwards. The tires were replaced about 2 - 3 months ago. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I took this out, 









and replaced it with these.









I bled the brakes, and for now the brake pedal feels better. I don't have to drive with the emergency brake pulled two clicks.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

This is gonna be fun...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Oh my. That will be fun.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

We did this a few weeks ago. https://vimeo.com/87723053


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

1993vw fox said:


> We did this a few weeks ago. https://vimeo.com/87723053


Cool video!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

doppelfaust said:


> Cool video!


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherF (Aug 26, 2010)

mike in SC said:


> I took this out,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike,

Did you throw the proportion control valve in the trash yet? I might take it off your hands.

Chris F


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Chris F,

I still have it and it didn't leak at all. I've had the inline proportioners for a few years and needed the downtime to get them in.

Let me know if you want it.


----------



## ChristopherF (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike,

PM'ed

Chris F


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Finished off the head gasket on Saturday and lost compression in cylinder 1 & 2....parking the Fox and shifting focus to my Jetta which is almost done...

When the Jetta is done I will be preparing for my bubble block swap


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

j-boogie253 said:


> Finished off the head gasket on Saturday and lost compression in cylinder 1 & 2....parking the Fox and shifting focus to my Jetta which is almost done...
> 
> When the Jetta is done I will be preparing for my bubble block swap


And in 5 years you'll have a Fox with a 2 liter!:wave:


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Got the back brakes reassembled with the help of my brother. Just need to get brake fluid and then I'll be bleeding them tomorrow, putting the wheels back on, and hopefully nothing falls off.

Also managed to get the crank pulley off. It took a disappointingly short amount of time lol. Things are getting back together though, and the Fox may be driveable by the weekend, albeit maybe not legally. (definitely not legally)


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

Replaced the rotted left front tire yesterday. Today I replaced the broken driver's side headlight with a BRAND NEW Cibie unit from Parts Place Inc. (Excellent pricing and very good service. And, no, I don't even work for them!) - Chris


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

doppelfaust said:


> And in 5 years you'll have a Fox with a 2 liter!:wave:


You're probably one of the few who has seen it in person....Anyways, I finished the Jetta on Wednesday and am now driving it. It still needs a lot of small little details, but I'll get there. 

At least it's legal now and I'm driving it and loving it. GTI 8v engine with a super close ratio 4K transmission

The Fox will soon be going to my storage for deconstruction....


----------



## WGC (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I spent some time adjusting my konis. So far, the car handles neutrally with a softer setting in back and firmer in front.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I just picked these up.








Mocked up on the car










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beanpole. (Feb 22, 2013)

drove it for the first time since bought it.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I filled the tank with non-ethanol regular. Around town I'm getting ~25mpg. Not bad for mostly city driving.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

I normally run non-ethanol gas and average about 28 - 29 mpg on the highway. Would probably get better but I enjoy driving her WAY too much! !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, after driving the car for 2 years now, I FINALLY got the stereo installed! Now I just need to replace the front speakers and mount the rear ones and I will be home free!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I dropped off the wagon to have the CV axle replaced. I don't have time this week to replace it. 

I might autox it this weekend.


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, it wasn't today, but last weekend I replaced the factory (Blaupunkt?) tape deck stereo with a Kenwood CD-player stereo. Amp, better speakers and MAYBE a small sub-woofer will follow as money permits and other priorities are taken care of...


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*New Head lights....*

Today I installed a second light switch connected to a fog light relay kit to run my LED lights. I also installed a new set H4 conversion headlight kit. I had already installed a relay kit for my headlights that I purchased from Jay Brown which much improved the light out put. 

New LED headlights.
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/ledlights.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/ledlights.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo ledlights.jpg"/></a>

Relays for Headlights and LED's.
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/relays.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/relays.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo relays.jpg"/></a>

Second Light Switch for the LED's
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/lightswitch.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/lightswitch.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo lightswitch.jpg"/></a>

Give me you opinion whether you like it or not. Thanks!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

VW90Fox, so the kit comes with relays, fuses and new front units that replace the sealed beams? And what was the price


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*New Head lights....*



What the Fox said:


> VW90Fox, so the kit comes with relays, fuses and new front units that replace the sealed beams? And what was the price


@ What the Fox. I bought the Headlights (Real Glass - not plastic) with hyper white bulbs off of EBAY for $31.00 + Free Shipping. 
The Relay kit for the Headlights I purchased from Jay Brown - email: [email protected], he makes custom kits for VW's. The kit was $54.00. If you think its pricy, it worth the money, its just plug and play. He has all of the measurements for the Fox, so you don't have to do anything but buy it and install it. He can make a relay kit for the LED's or Fog Lights. I think BLUETOES purchased a fog light kit from him.
I bought a fog light kit from Advance Auto Parts for $12.00 + tax. It is not as nice and straight forward as Jay's but it works for me. 
The second light switch I bough at a local junk yard for $6.00. I used my Bentley manual to figure out which pins to use for the second switch so I could switch on and off the LED's independent of the headlights. All together I spent $103.00 I just bought things one at a time till I had everything and then I installed everything at once.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*New Head lights....*



frmrlylnfxr said:


> Nice!


 @ frmrlylnfxr - Thanks!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Interiour door panels....*



vw90fox said:


> OK, I'm sure I'm not the only one experiencing this problem. My upper door panel trim has the vinyl peeling off. I had tried heating it and re-gluing it. But it was peeling again. So here is my solution to that problem. Remove the vinyl and skim the panel and paint it. Feel free to give me your opinions.
> Peeling vinyl on upper door panel trim.
> <a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/100_2833.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/100_2833.jpg" border="0" alt="Vinyl separating form door panel trim.. photo 100_2833.jpg"/></a>
> 
> ...


*
OK while back I posted my solution to the peeling vinyl on the upper door panel. I originally painted it white. I've changed my mind and now it gray. I'm open to opinions.*

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03376.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03376.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03376.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03375.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03375.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03375.jpg"/></a>


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

vw90fox said:


> *
> OK while back I posted my solution to the peeling vinyl on the upper door panel. I originally painted it white. I've changed my mind and now it gray. I'm open to opinions.*
> <a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03375.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03375.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03375.jpg"/></a>


I liked the white because it was different. But I can also see the appeal to not having a dirt-magnet lol. Grey looks good though. I approve.

***

Also, what I did today: shopping.
Got new headlights - going to do the H4 conversion later, but for right now I just need something in there to make it road legal so got the ol' sealed halogen. Got new hose clamps for the larger diameter hoses. And new injector sleeves, which arrive Tuesday. Also got a quote on windshield replacement - installed it'll be less than $300. I'm ok with that.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*New Head lights....*



germanpettingzoo said:


> I liked the white because it was different. But I can also see the appeal to not having a dirt-magnet lol. Grey looks good though. I approve.
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


@ germanpetingzoo: Thanks for the feed back. I hear you on getting the Fox road legal. I've been there. As for the white, it wasn't hard to keep clean because I used appliance enamel which gave it a dirt resistive covering. It was just stood out a little to much for me. I think if I would have painted some of the other trim the same, I think I would have been happy with it. Thanks again for your opinion!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Not so much today, but last weekend replaced the water pump, which had been dying a slow, painful death. I might post pics of the carnage tomorrow. Also welded the exhaust back together. 

Today I just drove about 300 miles without leaving the OKC area to take kids to various and sundry activities. Eldest daughter taking a class at the community college for lifeguard training, younger daughter had an Irish dance performance, son had two hockey games. 

Now that I can hear myself think while driving, it came to my attention today that the front brakes are grinding. Couldn't hear it over the exhaust before.  You know, the FLAPS around here aren't stocking pads and rotors anymore - I had to order them in! :facepalm: I guess I need to do a brake upgrade and stock up on parts or something.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, on my way to work this morning, Dragon suddenly lost power and died within about a block. Got off the side of the road and popped the hood. Nothing obvious. Got her started again, but she ran like she was starving for fuel. She eventually died again so I restarted her. This time she ran smooth so I made a mad dash back to the house before she died again. Made it to the end of the driveway and coasted in. Drove my wife's Blazer to work again (Blehh). Got home about 10 pm and started gathering parts. Fuel pump, fuel filter, etc. Finished up about 12:30. Would have been done sooner, but I didn't have the "double J" hose from the pump to the accumulator. Had to cobble together some leftover bits until I can get a new one. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

DragonMike said:


> Would have been done sooner, but I didn't have the "double J" hose from the pump to the accumulator. Had to cobble together some leftover bits until I can get a new one.


Yeah, that hose has been unavailable for over a decade, to my knowledge. I keep meaning to take a spare fuel pump assembly to one of these hose manufacturers and get a kit together, but time/money just haven't been there for it yet.


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

pulled the MS 2.2 off of it, next will be the turbo and manifold. Going to convert it to Digi2(was a CIS car I think, 1989?) so my son can drive it when he gets his license.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

kerensky said:


> Yeah, that hose has been unavailable for over a decade, to my knowledge. I keep meaning to take a spare fuel pump assembly to one of these hose manufacturers and get a kit together, but time/money just haven't been there for it yet.


I bought one last year, so they do exist on parts dealer shelves. The trick is to find a dealer that still has old stock.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

started the beast today and took it for a drive. to much power still for the semi cold weather up her to much wheel spin:laugh:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*show off...*

Today I went to lunch at Carl's Jr. It was an usual lunch. As I parked the Fox, a Ferrari 308 GTS parks on my Left side and then as I'm locking up the Fox a really clean 92 Iroc Camaro parks on the right side of my Fox. I'm checking out their cars, when they both start asking questions about the Fox. As we were standing there talking about my Fox, Another guy walks over and joins the conversation. Next thing I know I'm having a conversation with 7 people asking questions about the Fox. The guy in the Ferrari offered to buy lunch, so I sat down with him and 3 other guys and we swapped stories. They could not believe that I had over 500,000 miles on my daily driver. First off I could not believe that my little Fox would stir up more attention than a Ferrari 308 GTS. I thanked him for the lunch and returned to work. The rest of the day I felt like a new proud papa. :laugh: And that made my day!

Photo of my 1990 Fox. I try to take care of my baby!
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/ledlights.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/ledlights.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo ledlights.jpg"/></a>


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Found this at the junkyard today 



Sadly it came off a car that is in damn near perfect condition, way nicer than my car. :/ I don't like this trend, last couple junkyard cars in these parts have been far too nice.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Even scarier is we don't get any Foxes in junkyards anymore...


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

doppelfaust said:


> Even scarier is we don't get any Foxes in junkyards anymore...


ditto here too....a fox in a jy hasn't been seen in my location for about 5 years.

one does show up in Omaha on occasion but usually they're all rotted out....really rotted.

I think the typical problem is a fuel pump(s) failure...which no one seems to want to deal with, so they go to the JY.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Lotsa win in this thread...

Mike- Where'd you pick up those inline proportioning valves? When I was replacing my exhaust a while back I noticed one of my rear valves were damp with brake fluid. Since the last snow, my drums have started making a annoying grinding noise, and to top it off, my handbrake doesnt supply efficient enough braking.(it will roll away if not in gear) I probably need to do a full drum rebuild soon....

Marcus-Those wheels will look slick mounted up. Basketweaves, right? I've always been a fan of those. Black with chrome lips would look sweet. Or maybe a maroon to match your paint?

vw90fox- Looks nice! 7x6s are plentiful on ebay, you can actually find some really nice headlights for a reasonable price! I've also been planning on relaying my headlights, I'll have to write down that email! I like where the relays are mounted as well. My buddy relayed his mk2 recently, and I cringed when he drilled mounting holes into his strut tower.

Why did you have to buy a h4 conversion kit though? Isn't your fox a gen.1, meaning it came with h4's? Corn-fused.

And regarding your door panels...they look good, now that you painted them grey. Not a fan of the white. My wagon has the same exact problem yours did, drooping and looking sad. I'm actually planning on having them re-wrapped. The guy that bought my red fox works at a auto vinyl shop, and he does good work. I want him to re-wrap my dash too, eventually.

I really got a kick outta your story with the ferrarri and the iroc. You wrote it very well, I could imagine it perfectly. People usually tell me my car looks ghetto, haha, so nice to hear it can go the other way as well!

dragon- Sorry to tell you , but I believe I bought the last NOS "double j" fuel line shortly after bluetoes did. When the parts counter handed it to me, I remember him remarking, "last in the world"

bluetoes- Wowzers, a foglight switch! Awesome find, bro! We still get quite a few foxes thru the junkyards here in Denver, some of which are quite nice when they arrive.

I have been amassing quite alot of parts and pieces; but I wont spoil the suprise just yet....


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Denver, I misspoke. I meant to say"until I can make a new one". I have already been experimenting with some steel tubing with some limited success. I will post some pics when I get to work on it some more. Might be a while. We lost another driver today. Back to 7 days a week for a while. Not really enthused about that. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Got a Bentley!

Denver: Gen I - h4s? could you elaborate...


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

denver_fox said:


> L
> Why did you have to buy a h4 conversion kit though? Isn't your fox a gen.1, meaning it came with h4's? Corn-fused.
> 
> bluetoes- Wowzers, a foglight switch! Awesome find, bro! We still get quite a few foxes thru the junkyards here in Denver, some of which are quite nice when they arrive.


FOX 1 comes with lame sealed beam headlights. H4s have separate lenses and bulbs and generally work much better.

Never thought I'd find a foglight switch locally, was planning on using a second headlight switch when I finally got around to installing my foglights.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

bluetoes591 said:


> FOX 1 comes with lame sealed beam headlights. H4s have separate lenses and bulbs and generally work much better.
> 
> Never thought I'd find a foglight switch locally, was planning on using a second headlight switch when I finally got around to installing my foglights.


Yes, fox1s come with sealed beam headlights. What I meant is that they already have the bulb holders for H4s, so no rewiring should be necessary, unless you are relaying.

Fox1=H4
fox2=9004


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

denver_fox said:


> Yes, fox1s come with sealed beam headlights. What I meant is that they already have the bulb holders for H4s, so no rewiring should be necessary, unless you are relaying.
> 
> Fox1=H4
> fox2=9004


If you upgrade to relays, or adapt H4s in a Fox 2 - Jay Brown can help with easy kits. http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/search.php?username=thatvwbusguy

Email him with what you are doing and he is a great help. I've used his stuff on Vanagons, and it is great.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> I bought one last year, so they do exist on parts dealer shelves. The trick is to find a dealer that still has old stock.


I got one of the Double J hoses, pump to accumulator, for Red two weeks ago.
I fear it really might have been the last one.

The lack of a second one is slowing Blue's return from rehab to the the road.


----------



## jetta coupe (Mar 30, 2009)

Lowered it.









Sent from my Event using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Regan, mine is sitting in the shed collecting dust if you need it.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Drove the wagon for the first time in weeks. Finally got the belt and tensioner on. So nice to drive- and goose a little...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Do you guys have a part number available? My hose is very sketchy looking and old.

This week I borrowed a V8 touareg to pick up some baby stuff from family. It's gonna be difficult to get used to a four cylinder again.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

307-201-311-4 is the one for the later fuel pumps. I think that's the only fuel pump available now. 87, 88 and maybe 89 had a fuel pump with a smaller outlet.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

bluetoes591 said:


> 307-201-311-4 is the one for the later fuel pumps. I think that's the only fuel pump available now. 87, 88 and maybe 89 had a fuel pump with a smaller outlet.


It's probably better than what's on the car. Thanks!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

mike in SC said:


> It's probably better than what's on the car. Thanks!


Some research suggests that all the CIS cars came with 307-201-311-3 and smaller outlet fuel pumps. My car is CIS but both the current fuel pump and the one before it were the large outlet ones that needed 307-201-311-4. Regan's mechanic tried to use the smaller hose with a new fuel pump that has the larger outlet, which caused it to break. I have done small outlet pump with larger hose temporarily, but I don't recommend it.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*....Passenger Window Cheap Fix...*

Sometime in the middle of January; I rolled down the crank for the passenger window to clean the mirror....only the crank moved a turn and a bit....but the window stayed stuck.....!! I immediately cranked the handle back up carefully; so as not to dislodge the window....I didn't feel like having a broken/open passenger window during the serious cold snap (~ -25C/-13F)....today I had a look at the cause....the metal bracket that holds the glass; has pretty much rotted away at the spine....I took some tesa tape to hold the rubber to the glass....then used some epoxy to hold the bracket to the rubber....but the bracket broke during the setting process....as I was near the Dollar Store at the time...I had an idea.....


...six for a buck.....got two left over....!!!


...too bad I didn't have the butterfly clips at the time of Epoxy application.....!!! Still though....a quick fix for less than a buck fits the Fix-a-Fox budget...!!! CHEERS...!!!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey everyone long time no post. 
Ive been very busy wrecking my jetta thumbdown and driving my mk4 thumbdown to my depressing factory job thumbdown
And this has made me decide that i need to go back to school, so the dasher grilled fox is for sale again with all the parts cars.
Canadian friends check the classifieds


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Got the red one rolling on the Direzza ZIIs.
More tire than torque.
Sooooo much more fun than 6 year old all seasons that were on the car.


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

jetta coupe said:


> Lowered it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Tied up some loose ends, not as many as I'd hoped though.

Got half of the exhaust back on. But only sort of. I will explain in my build thread when it's time to update that.

Here's the only picture I grabbed today.










The next update, this thing will either be running and there will be a terrific video of it starting for the first time in ~a billion years, or there will be pictures of it being towed to my new place. Either way, excitement is to come! Woo! Get yer party hats on.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I called today about the early (87-89) hoses. None are available. I might have to get one made.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't do anything to the fox today. But I am getting these ready for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

Drove her. Still trying to diag her random dying issue. Drove for an hour with the AC on with no problems. Yet last night she died 3 times.
:sly:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Drove it for a bit. Had to move it to get the mower out of the garage, which seemed like a good enough excuse to wind it up...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Went to put "normal" seat belts in my American car and found out a few things.
One - All the bosses and holes in the metal are there.
Two - The early upholstery panels (no hatch cover) are a different shape than the later panels.
Three - The seat belts are stuck coiled up. In the past I have been able to uncoil them holding the straight up and down and pulling slowly. Not this time.
Any tips?

I did get the hatch latch fixed. The spring had fallen off the latching mechanism. It allowed the hatch to unlock any time. Over a speed bump, pot hole, anything. Passengers found this disturbing.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Mx6GT91, When it dies, does it act like it is starving for fuel? Does the fuel level make any difference? Back when I first started driving mine if I had any thing less than 1/2 tank it would sputter and die at random times. I puzzled over this for a couple of weeks and tried many things before I decided it might be a fuel delivery problem. I decided to replace the pump in the tank and ordered a new one. When it arrived, I removed the sending unit and discovered that the clamp that holds the hose from the pump to the sending unit was not there allowing the pressure to escape. When the tank was full the mass of fuel kept it in. Anything less than 1/2 tank and it would sputter and die. Just a thought. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

No sir. It just dies instantly. Tach drops and nothing. It started doing this last week. Totally died at an Amscot. I got a ride home, came back with my Forester to tow her home. Started when I got there. Half way home she started running real rough. Sounded like 3 cylinders. Then died. Not the instant drop as before. Checked for fuel pressure and had only "spurts." Pulled the in-tank pump as touching the high-pressure it was running. Totally dead. Replaced it and shes been running. 

Nooooowww its back to what feels like an ignition cut. 3weeks ago I did lots of work. Timing belt, tensioner, alt, and ac belts, plugs, wires, cap, and rotor. I'm searching for a used distributor. Looking around here it seems like the hall sensor.

Off topic. Sowwie


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Not my Fox obviously, but saw the nicest original Fox I've ever seen today.

71,000km (44,000 miles). Original owner, always garaged. Pretty much perfect.




This car has two uncracked side marker lenses! Probably has original bulbs so nobody has ever over torqued the screws...


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Resting in Paso Robles, driving this fox back from Monterey, Calif., back to L. A. Drove in Thursday early a. m. smooth sailinfg so far. Saw a bunnytruck this morning near LaSala's where I stopped and had some chili, right by the Naval postgrad... In Monterey I parked in Laguna Seca. Spotted a few vanagons inside the festival, including one with 6. 3. 0 on the back near the lettering... maybe a vr6?? It was a bicycling fest and most other vws were newish.... Still wondering if I should go see bannedwagon next time I am close to the bay....


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Mx6GT91 said:


> No sir. It just dies instantly. Tach drops and nothing. It started doing this last week. Totally died at an Amscot. I got a ride home, came back with my Forester to tow her home. Started when I got there. Half way home she started running real rough. Sounded like 3 cylinders. Then died. Not the instant drop as before. Checked for fuel pressure and had only "spurts." Pulled the in-tank pump as touching the high-pressure it was running. Totally dead. Replaced it and shes been running.
> 
> Nooooowww its back to what feels like an ignition cut. 3weeks ago I did lots of work. Timing belt, tensioner, alt, and ac belts, plugs, wires, cap, and rotor. I'm searching for a used distributor. Looking around here it seems like the hall sensor.
> 
> Off topic. Sowwie


Check the ground strap from the back of the head to the grounding lug where the negative battery cable attaches to the body.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Trans mount and motor mounts...*

I went to the local race track on test and tune night. One of my bubbies wanted to know what my Fox would do in a 1/4 mile. So I ran it down the track. I managed a 17.2997. No bad for a little Fox. That was the good news, the bad news was at the end when I let off I heard a hard bang under the floor board, then the Foxs got the shakes like it was missing. So I was done for the day. I drove it home with the shakes and every now and then I would get that bang under the floor. When I got home I put the Fox up on ramps and crawled under the Fox to discover that I had broken the motor mount on the passengers side and cracked the transmission mount.:banghead: I was able to find a stock transmission mount at a local auto parts but not the motor mounts. How ever one auto parts store did have a set of motor mounts for a BMW E30. So bought those and installed them. Now she's back on the road again!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> 71,000km (44,000 miles). Original owner, always garaged. Pretty much perfect.


Wow.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a friend with a paint booth. I'm considering a new color for the wagon. What would go well over black? I'm unsure if I want it black again, however I know a lighter color might not go well over the existing color.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Put in some garage time today to make the "big day" a bit shorter. Put the back half of the exhaust back on, torqued everything, and finished up a couple other bits and bobs. Now I just need to put on the distributor cap, put the wheels back on, and start her up.










Consider this actually, for sure, I really mean it this time, the last post before it runs. I actually thought I'd be doing all this on Friday, so I didn't expect to have anything to say until then.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

germanpettingzoo- What's the color code for your wagon? Mine _had been_ what appears to be a light golden silvery color. It's black now, and I don't like it. 

Drove it to work and filled the tank with ethanol free 87. I'm getting ~27 MPG. Not bad.


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

kerensky said:


> Check the ground strap from the back of the head to the grounding lug where the negative battery cable attaches to the body.


Ill check it out tomorrow. For a few weeks now Ive been driving without the ground from the battery box to the valve cover. Guess I broke it when I did the valve cover gasket...
Got a new/used coil coming soon.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Mx6GT91 said:


> Ill check it out tomorrow. For a few weeks now Ive been driving without the ground from the battery box to the valve cover. Guess I broke it when I did the valve cover gasket...
> Got a new/used coil coming soon.


Heh, when mine even comes loose it runs like absolute hammered dog poop. Not sure it'd even start if the strap broke...


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

mike in SC said:


> germanpettingzoo- What's the color code for your wagon? Mine _had been_ what appears to be a light golden silvery color. It's black now, and I don't like it.
> 
> Drove it to work and filled the tank with ethanol free 87. I'm getting ~27 MPG. Not bad.


Looks to be LP7Y like my wagon.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

[SUB][/SUB]


doppelfaust said:


> Looks to be LP7Y like my wagon.


Lol thanks. I don't know it off the top of my head so I was waiting until I got near the car next.

On the topic of colour though... I did this up in photoshop quickly. For Doctor Who fans, this is BBC-confirmed Tardis blue - pantone 2955c. I love the orange idea... but this is a pretty damn sexy blue. Grab some snowflakes and paint em white... oh man.










Thoughts?


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Should have been an available color option since Dr Who has been on since the 60's!! The wagons even look a bit like a TARDIS! ! As a diehard Who-vian, I am in your debt for posting the proper paint code, German!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

kerensky said:


> Heh, when mine even comes loose it runs like absolute hammered dog poop. Not sure it'd even start if the strap broke...


Grounds are fine. I added another one. Since Ive had the car theres this spade that comes off the distributor. Its never had anything on it. For giggs I added a ground.


Since I did the pump the car runs great. Theres just that random "hit" which will be it trying to shut off. Its an instant thing. And if Im rolling at a steady speed and it cuts out, tach drops and it feels like I hit something. But since Im rolling it bump starts itself and its like nothing happened. And the times where it has fully shut off, you just try and crank it and it comes back on. Damn, Im starting to think it really is the ignition switch as someone suggested. Buuutttt, the headlights will stay on as well as my radio.

Intermittent hell!!!! AHHHHHH

On topic, I drove her for about 30min yesterday.


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

germanpettingzoo, the color actually looks pretty good. Not sure if Id do white wheels tho? The bronze looks pretty good.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Changed the oil. 

And finally got a full radiator shroud installed. My car hasn't had one since long before it was mine and I'd been unable to track one down. Recently found a decent one in a junkyard. Figuring out how to install it was another little nightmare, doesn't really go in anything resembling a logical way, plus ny radiator doesn't have the mounting holes. Hope to see slightly lower temperatures.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Blue toes-you will see that the radiator temps are doing to cool faster as you drive, and when the cooling fan starts. 

I installed new shrouds last year. My fox had rotting shrouding and I eventually yanked it all out. But it is better with everything now.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

bluetoes - I'd been wanting to replace mine for a while too. It was rotted pretty badly and when I took the car apart, it kind of just broke.

This is what I ended up doing, partly in thanks to you (you made me think about it):


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

German, what did you use for material for the shroud? Is it white corrugated plastic? My shroud is also missing and I want to make a new one. Have you had any problems with it getting hot and deforming? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

DragonMike said:


> German, what did you use for material for the shroud? Is it white corrugated plastic? My shroud is also missing and I want to make a new one. Have you had any problems with it getting hot and deforming?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


It's just corrugated plastic, yeah.

I *wish* I had problems with it getting hot! Haven't actually been able to drive the car yet lol. But I'll let you know.

It did, however, take maybe ten minutes to make and attach. The material I used is an insert from one of those a-frame signs, so it's pretty easy to come by. Free if you know where to look. (I worked for a company that used them and there were a bunch that they never used so I helped myself to a couple when I quit)


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

The Fox is running well. Changed the oil and filter, filled the gas tank up and drove it a lot this weekend.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

I have been having a problem with the Fox lately. Occasionally the Fox will not start. Crank and crank to no avail. Then suddenly, VROOM, she goes. I have replaced both fuel pumps and the filter. Internal pump is about 1 1/2 years old. External pump and filter only about 1 - 2 months old. I'm thinking it's going to be a pump relay slowly dying. Hate electrical problems. So time consuming to diagnose. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*New Radio.....*

My 90 Fox had a 20 year old Kenwood CD head unit. It still works but I have so much digital music that I needed somethihg to play that music while I'm riding around in my Fox. So I installed a new Kenwood CD / MP3 / WAV / ipod head unit.The cool thing is that the wire harnest has the same connector so I just unplugged the old unit and plugged in the new unit and I was ready to go!


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

DragonMike said:


> I have been having a problem with the Fox lately. Occasionally the Fox will not start. Crank and crank to no avail. Then suddenly, VROOM, she goes. I have replaced both fuel pumps and the filter. Internal pump is about 1 1/2 years old. External pump and filter only about 1 - 2 months old. I'm thinking it's going to be a pump relay slowly dying. Hate electrical problems. So time consuming to diagnose.


I would think if it were a relay starting to go it would also be intermittent and ****ty as you're driving, no?

Does it run just fine when it gets going? No stumbling or anything?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Not necessarily, once the contacts close it would make sense it would stay running until you start the process of starting again. Maybe the hang up is getting the contacts to initially close. I think an ignition switch would be a more consistent failure, intermittently not starting lends itself to an electrical contact not closing on occasion.

The thing about our fuel pump relay is it has a lot of stuff inside that can fail since our rev limiter is built into the relay.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

German, it does have an intermittent stumble, but it may not do it for 2 weeks. It is so intermittent that I don't realize it has happened until afterwards. Just a quick burp, then off we go again. At first I thought it was clutch slippage, but adjusting the clutch made no difference. Also, it didn't matter if I was pulling hard or just idling along. That is what made me think fuel supply

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

They're not set in yet, I still have to decide on where they're going exactly. But I like this config.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

DragonMike said:


> German, it does have an intermittent stumble, but it may not do it for 2 weeks. It is so intermittent that I don't realize it has happened until afterwards. Just a quick burp, then off we go again. At first I thought it was clutch slippage, but adjusting the clutch made no difference. Also, it didn't matter if I was pulling hard or just idling along. That is what made me think fuel supply


:S I mean it *sounds* like fuel delivery to me. I wish I had more to say, I was really hoping my question could have been a springboard for someone else to go "hey it's this".


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Let's please keep this a "what did you do to your car" thread instead of a "diagnosing various conditions" thread. A new thread could be started for problems we are having with our foxes.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Ah, you're right... Sorry!!

--

I made all of my lights work. The entire right side of the car had no lights, except for the rear turn signal and the one in the bumper. Which, for some reason, is my turn signal... instead of, you know, the turn signal. I mean unless the car is really that strange? Who knows...

Also finished sealing off the hole in my exhaust. Now it's probably quieter. Woohoo!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

germanpettingzoo said:


> Ah, you're right... Sorry!!
> 
> --
> 
> ...


The lights in the bumper are supposed to be your turn signals for 1987-1990. 1991-1993 the corner light was the turn signal and the bumper light was eliminated.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fox grill....*



germanpettingzoo said:


> They're not set in yet, I still have to decide on where they're going exactly. But I like this config.


Well that's different! I like the way you think!


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

My apologies, Syncro. Replaced the fuel pump relay with one from the parts car, but did not drive her. Had too many other things to finish. Also cleaned out the trash again. Really accumulates quickly. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Finished my front intermediate and crankshaft seals as well as my oil pan seal, and changed the oil. Didn't time the intermediate sprocket properly at first:banghead:. This resulted in the oil taking a while to build up pressure with the inside oil light flashing and VERY low idling rates 200-350 rpm along with prolonged acceleration. Fixed it though, runs like new and no leaks 

Next, the fuel pumps


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

shifted things around in the driveway. The '88 wagon is off to the side and the '89 is in a spot where I can start to gut it for the chassis swap project.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

mike in SC said:


> Blue toes-you will see that the radiator temps are doing to cool faster as you drive, and when the cooling fan starts.
> 
> I installed new shrouds last year. My fox had rotting shrouding and I eventually yanked it all out. But it is better with everything now.


The fan definitely runs for shorter periods now and sounds more meaningful, like it's sucking air through a tube instead of just sucking air.

So today I changed my valve cover gasket, had cracked in two places on the manifold side at the middle studs.

Looks pretty toasty in there.






Breather screen seemed to be completely plugged, so I poured some degreaser through it until I could blow air through. Then tried to get the degreaser all out of there, which is more or less impossible, but I got most of it out.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Bluetoes, when you get it cleaned out and refill it, may I suggest that you add some Seafoam to your oil to get more of the crud out. I use it in all of my vehicles and they all look very clean. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking about doing that, I've heard of that working for lots of people.



DragonMike said:


> Bluetoes, when you get it cleaned out and refill it, may I suggest that you add some Seafoam to your oil to get more of the crud out. I use it in all of my vehicles and they all look very clean.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

getting the car ready for summer did some polish work on the boost tubes. might take her to waterworks in may


----------



## braatraacket (Apr 1, 2014)

My Fox got a tach cluster today, complete with working odometer!

I was hoping the recently developed bouncy/super way off speedo problem would magically disappear, but no dice... so new cable ordered and using DigiHUD for Android in the meantime.

Also swapped driver and passenger side door handles so I can (finally) open the driver side door from the outside... installed with a new latch and strike post for good measure. I'm a little dubious about the Bently's claim that the procedure for adjusting door alignment is to simply loosen the hinge bolts... I mean, it worked, but it seems like there should be something else to it...


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Polish work....*



vwturbofox said:


> getting the car ready for summer did some polish work on the boost tubes. might take her to waterworks in may


VWTURBOFOX, what valve cover are you using? Is that still a 1.8L or a 2.0L?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

It's a G60 valve cover painted blue.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

vw90fox said:


> VWTURBOFOX, what valve cover are you using? Is that still a 1.8L or a 2.0L?


g60 is right^. and the motor is a 2.0 aba bored out with wiesco forged pistons. still a 8v:laugh:


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Put mah horn back in. I don't know where it's *supposed* to go, so I just jammed it in with one of the bumper bolts. It's a glorious thing.
Also put my wheel well liner back in. I've been putting it off because I wasn't sure I'd be able to get it back on - I'm missing the square plastic fellas that the screw goes into at the top of the wheel well. I ended up just running a few zip ties through the top, and was able to screw it in on the bottom. It holds pretty steady in there, even if it isn't "correct."

Also, vwturbofox I love your blue accents. :thumbup:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today.....*

Today was a busy day for me.
First I replaced my passenger sided mirror, some one hit it and broke it while I was at Wal-Mart.  Of course the could not show me the video so try and catch who broke my mirror. So I had to go the local JY's to try and find a Fox and pray it had a good mirror. Well after 9 different JY's I finally found a Fox it was in bad shape it got T-Boned on the drivers side and look like it got rolled. But luck was on my side the passenger mirror was still in tact. So I pulled it and now I'm happy. The unfortunate thing is that that Fox was stripped of all the other know to wear parts and there wasn't much left that wasn't damaged.

Next was to replace the passenger side drive axel last week it started poping when making left or right turns. So that is done.

Next was to replace 2 missing lower bolts on my AC bracket. That is now done.

Then I replaced the rear shock dust boots. I replaced them a few months back but they must have been old stock because they started tearing. So now that is done. 

Now it's time to relax! :beer:opcorn:


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

Installed its 6th transmission... getting tired of this crap


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Drove the wagon a bit before this storm hit. Realized it's been too long- I am so used to the new car that I tried to use its remote to lock and unlock the Fox doors, and started to adjust radio volume by pressing on the steering wheel...

Started the 2-door and moved it a bit. Resigned myself to it becoming a parts car. I'll start pulling stuff next month...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Yesterday I cleaned the left rear brake drum. On hard braking it will lock up. Now that summer is upon us, I'm wishing I had working AC.


----------



## puchfinnland (Feb 16, 2013)

today i put in lower control arm bushings and ball joints.

word of advice...
mayle lower bushings are crap, they are very hard and tear while installing, I ended up buying a set of gebo (?) brand german ones and they all went in easily.

I made a install tool from a plumbing part, a carriage bolt, threaded rod nut, and some washers.

it works perfect, i got the Lowes part number on the fitting. i could even take a pic of the tool i built.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

puchfinnland said:


> it works perfect, i got the Lowes part number on the fitting. i could even take a pic of the tool i built.


Do it, that sort of thing is valuable information! 

Well, inner rear bearing died a horrific death so I got around to fixing it last week. Ended up replacing the stub axle, too.
Here's the new axle and the old one for comparison...









Note the inner race of the old bearing still on the spindle. Tried getting it off - no dice.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I like shiny new parts.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

The double J hose is in bad shape, and is starting to leak. What is the model year change from one hose to another. I have an 88 wagon, built 10/87. 

There are two part number that I've found. 

307-201-311-4

307-201-311-3

I have been smelling gas for the last week, but with no visible leaks. I wanted to bring the wagon to an autocross this weekend. Round trip mileage was 150 miles, I didn't want to risk having trouble on the road.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

The smallest cut in my spark plug wire along with the humidity began to gap to the engine. Knowing my current situation of random puttering while driving, I thought I had that fixed when I bought new wires. But it just fixed the misfire, the puttering is still happening and I can't find out what happens for the life of me. Anyways

TLDR; Old spark plug wires were gaping to the engine block causing a misfire, so i bought new ones and put them on


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

mike in SC said:


> The double J hose is in bad shape, and is starting to leak. What is the model year change from one hose to another. I have an 88 wagon, built 10/87.
> 
> There are two part number that I've found.
> 
> ...


The earlier pump has a 12.5mm inlet (the end connected to the double j hose) while the later one has a 15.1mm inlet. Don't know what the outer diameter of the hose is, but I can measure the later style one for you if you'd like.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Just finished replacing front wheel bearings, front strut inserts, strut mounts, motor mounts, ball joints, sub frame bushings (front) and converted to vented rotors and mk2 calipers with mk1 (I think) carriers.

Still more to do but getting there.

Steve


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

QuantumSyncro said:


> Just finished replacing front wheel bearings, front strut inserts, strut mounts, motor mounts, ball joints, sub frame bushings (front) and converted to vented rotors and mk2 calipers with mk1 (I think) carriers.
> 
> Still more to do but getting there.
> 
> Steve


Forgot, I repacked / rebooted all four CV joints and replaced the oil pan gasket.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Discovered that the Mercedes Benz Brass Injectors had been holding back the cars performance.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

voxwagen88 said:


> Discovered that the Mercedes Benz Brass Injectors had been holding back the cars performance.


Are you going back to stock, or something different? Interesting nonetheless.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

We went and passed AirCare, the Vancouver version of emissions testing.  Did some work this week, he's running really well right now and actually did better in testing than last year. :thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Pulled the lighting harness out of my wagon. I figure since I am redoing one harness I might as well do the other. I pulled out the wires for the brake fluid level sensor and washer pump (since I removed the washer bottle). I am going to completely redo the wiring to the headlights and turn signals so I can hide the majority of it.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

I made a CD of delicious music that, if I can't drive around while listening to, I can at least work on the car while listening to. So I went out to give it a test run, and that's when I discovered that my front left speaker isn't working 

In a couple hours I'll head back out and see if I can diagnose...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

mike in SC said:


> Are you going back to stock, or something different? Interesting nonetheless.


026 133 551
Stock. And stock on many VWs of the day.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did today on my Fox...*

I had a little time so I installed the O-bar that I bought off of Kinavo. Now I know why they call itan O-Bar! Makes a difference in the way the car handles! 

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03416.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03416.jpg" border="0" alt="O-Bar install photo DSC03416.jpg"/></a>


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I finally







installed the wheels and tires on the Fox. 


Sent from your moms house!😏


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Technically Not "Today"...*

....As of midnight last Friday; Woody II has no insurance; thus, cannot be driven on the roads anymore......(legally!)...I have flipped the road coverage to another vehicle (NOT a Fox Wagon; but at least another Wagon, of VW manufacture).....I have taken him off the road to fix a leaking head gasket....among other things.....(sniff!) :facepalm:

.....Woody III is STILL awaiting the doctor (ME) to get off his duff and fix his heater core....

....and the purchase price of my NEWer ride; an '02 Passat 1.8t Wagon, was less than the price I paid to have Woody IIs' belly welded back into place.....so, I succumbed to temptation; knuckled under, and bought a vehicle.....from THIS century.....to become my daily driver............What Have I DONE....?!?!?


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Re-painted window wipers and put new wipers on.

Trying to fix my little stalling problem:
-Replaced ignition coil with a larger one from a V8 BMW 
-Re-timed distributor cap with engine
-Cleaned dist. cap connections (inside and out)
-put vacuum reservoir on car (was missing before)

Can't fix the stalling problem, and now it barely runs for 3 mins... Posting a thread now.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Going to get the wagon running again this weekend. I put some sealant on the double j hose hoping it doesn't leak. 

This week I refinished my set of snowflake wheels in a silver color. I'm going to have my set of le castelletes cleaned up before the end of the summer. With a baby on the way I don't anticipate lots of time to do this myself.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

KRAMMIT said:


> ....As of midnight last Friday; Woody II has no insurance; thus, cannot be driven on the roads anymore......(legally!)...I have flipped the road coverage to another vehicle (NOT a Fox Wagon; but at least another Wagon, of VW manufacture).....I have taken him off the road to fix a leaking head gasket....among other things.....(sniff!) :facepalm:
> 
> .....Woody III is STILL awaiting the doctor (ME) to get off his duff and fix his heater core....
> 
> ....and the purchase price of my NEWer ride; an '02 Passat 1.8t Wagon, was less than the price I paid to have Woody IIs' belly welded back into place.....so, I succumbed to temptation; knuckled under, and bought a vehicle.....from THIS century.....to become my daily driver............What Have I DONE....?!?!?


That's what I'm looking for as well, B5.5 1.8t wagon with manual gearbox. I need to get rid of the Chevy 4x4 this year before something huge breaks and I want a wagon.

Steve


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I went to Volkswagen on the Green this past Sunday.










Sent from your moms house!😏


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Anyone in ontario interested in parts? Im thinking of parting out my foxes and sending the poor things to the scrapper no one seems to want to take them from me. I hate to do a thing like that but college kids need money more than projects sadly. If anyone is going to poke and go in toronto on Saturday ill be bringing my four eyed fox to try to sell.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

1993vw fox said:


> I went to Volkswagen on the Green this past Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I saw it there - looked good! I was swapping, so didn't bring mine. 

I just got some new Kumho 195/50r15 tires mounted up - don't rub like the 205/50s do. Also replaced my wheel with the slight bend with a new one I got in the deal when I bought the set!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

greggearhead said:


> Hey, I saw it there - looked good! I was swapping, so didn't bring mine.
> 
> I just got some new Kumho 195/50r15 tires mounted up - don't rub like the 205/50s do. Also replaced my wheel with the slight bend with a new one I got in the deal when I bought the set!


Thank you. I hope to see yours at the next show. I would like to talk with you and swap some info. 


Sent from your moms house!😏


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

Got a little done on the aircooled wagon project. the techtonics exhaust that was on the car is off and I pulled the front seats. This is just the beginning of the complete gutting process. About the only Fox parts that will go back on will be the body shell itself. Everything else will go bye bye or get stashed as spares for the '88 wagon.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did today on my Fox...*

I scored this rear trunk spoiler a while back on a Fox part out. (I always wanted one ever since I bought the car new in 1990.) It was painted purple. So I stripped it down back to the original black rubber surface. It is an OEM part. So after primer, sanding and re priming I finally got it smooth again. I used an acrylic flat black flexible bumper paint made by Duplicolor and it came out looking good as new. Here are a few photos after I was done. The hardest part was convincing myself to drill the holes in the trunk lid. But I'm glad I did.  Just excuse my car for being dirty it has been raining off and on all day.

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03435.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03435.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03435.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03438.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03438.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03438.jpg"/></a>


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Gave an interior hatch cover to *voxwagen88* and got a ride in his blue wagon. It was awesome!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

doppelfaust said:


> Gave an interior hatch cover to *voxwagen88* and got a ride in his blue wagon. It was awesome!


Sweet!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

doppelfaust said:


> Gave an interior hatch cover to *voxwagen88*


Thanks! And thank your brother for letting a VW Fox part sully his BMW.



doppelfaust said:


> and got a ride in his blue wagon. It was awesome!


Thanks!

Looking forward to a ride in your MS 'n' boosted wagon in the future.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

If i were to do Banned's ultra drop without messing with the steering arm, would i be able to get away with something like et 25 wheels? According to his picture in the build id say yes but pictures can definately lie. I keep trying to convince myself to sell the fox and everytime i load it on the trailer and take it some where i hope that no one is too interested lol


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

et 28, what width wheel and size tires?


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Schmidt Modernlines 16x7.5 et 25. Probably 205/40.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

yikes thats a lot of wheel and tire. Not going to get the car down that low with factory arches and that big of a wheel tire package. Going super low is a performance detractor so no need for big meats under the car, that is if Super Low is your goal. the key is to be honest with your self about how you use the car and what your goals are. 

I still want to build some sort of box flares for my silver wagon and get away from the small stretched tires i have to run to get the car to layout on the ground. 

good luck


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Banned sorry i wasnt clear what i was asking is if you think et 25 would hit on the steering arm if i didnt rotate it like you did. Also, i have access to what i believe to be an audi 4000 exhaust manifold and downpipe, but its a 5 cylinder, is this of any use to me at all? The thing is crazy looking, like the spawn of medusa or something


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Saw three different Fox Wagons on the street today. Never seen so many wagons outside of the VW show


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I reinstalled the stock radio I took out many years ago. I don't listen to CDs in the wagon much any more, so stock radio is ok for now.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Took A Pic...*

I took a pic of the accumulation of tree debris on my hatch....(note that the hood of the Passat is raised...go figure..!!)



....then took one of these and had some fun....


(...no Foxes were harmed....!!!)


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

New wheels.





Also got my early mk2 spindles getting ready to build some coils


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did today on my Fox...*

I scored a G60 valve cover from Longitudinal. So I spent the day stripping paint from the valve cover. I'm still undecided if want to leave it natural or paint it. I'm kind of partial to the natural aluminum look.

A side from that I took the Fox out for a ride. There are a lot of Mustang owners around here and they always seem to pick on smaller cars such as my 90 Fox or Honda's. I had to ask one guy that was revving his engine next to me, what makes him think that in would make a fair race when a 5.0L goes up against a 1.8L. There is a 3.2L difference. He said because he can win. So we when to the track. I had him most of the way down the 1/4 mile. It was a very close race at the end. I ran a 17.992 and he turned in 17.988. I asked him what he had under the hood. He had headers, MSD ignition, chipped, x-cross pipe and free flow exhaust and larger injectors. I told him he should be embarrassed that he didn't smoke me with all of that and 3.2L more engine than what I have under my hood. The only thing my Fox has going for it is a 269 degree cam, Audi 80 dual port exhaust manifold, and TT exhaust. Come to think of it I probably could have beat him if I had enriched the carburetor, I think I could have beat him. But I still felt go about it because I broke 18 in the 1/4 mile with a slightly modified Fox.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I got one more piece to the puzzle last Friday. This machined adapter will allow me to run an ABA throttle body on my stock Fox manifold. I could have ran an automatic Passat TB to keep the stock shape but the ABA throttle body has a built in idle stabilizer valve that I want to take advantage of. I've also wired Megasquirt using the ABA TB before which should make my build a little easier. It also has a spot for my intake air temp sensor.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm working on solving fuel leaks. They're cropping up one after the other.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> I got one more piece to the puzzle last Friday. This machined adapter will allow me to run an ABA throttle body on my stock Fox manifold.


That looks fantastic! Is this readily available or custom?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

alaincopter said:


> That looks fantastic! Is this readily available or custom?


I wouldn't say its readily available but it will be available soon. I got it from these guys. I think mine was a prototype but it looks awesome.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Ripped my front engine mount out the other day, bought a new one today and replaced it. I also got some more parts for my turbo build, which I am almost done, just need two more items. I will probably make a thread if it goes well about the build


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

Banned wagon said:


> did this<p><IMG SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v231/bannedwagon/White%20%20Fox/IMG_2271.jpg" BORDER="0"><p>Now playing with<p> <IMG SRC="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3539/3809477097_46c8ee25c5.jpg" BORDER="0">


Adorable!!!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Took it on a hardware store trek, and aired up the tires. Hey, that's more fresh air than it's had in awhile...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Drove the wagon to test drive a Volvo 850R. 
I got all my fuel leaks fixed, but I can't get DPR reading. It's sticking at 10.4. I suppose it is better than fuel leaks!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Got overly excited about lowering the fox so i went to put in the rear coilovers and ripped everything apart and put in the coilovers only to realise that i dont have the giant rubber piece that goes between the coilover and the car so i got to put back everything i just did and cry because im a stupid kid.:banghead: Worst part is stealership wants 27$ each for a big chunk of rubber.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm worked today on:

1-Trying to get AC to work. No dice.

2-I figured out that the #23 spot in my Fox's is not "VACANT". Check this fuse it your fox suddenly starts to run poorly.

3-Installed my G60 valve cover.

4-Ran errands, picked up some gardening supplies. I'm glad to have a better running (and not leaking) engine than last week.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today.....*

My aftermarket fuel pump bracket broke. so I had to find a solution. Something better than the cheap plastic bracket. Solution used a 2" muffler clamp.

After that was done then I started cleaning up a G60 valve cover. I stripped the paint cleaned it real good then shot some clear coat on the bare aluminum. Next I polished the VW emblem in the middle of the the cover to make it look like chrome. I'll post pictures once I have it installed.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Everyone is talking about "G60 valve covers". Is this an Audi part? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

It's a VW Part

All about the G60 Motor

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_G60_engine

Cast aluminum.
And quite pretty.








Even painted.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today.....*



vw90fox said:


> My aftermarket fuel pump bracket broke. so I had to find a solution. Something better than the cheap plastic bracket. Solution used a 2" muffler clamp.
> 
> After that was done then I started cleaning up a G60 valve cover. I stripped the paint cleaned it real good then shot some clear coat on the bare aluminum. Next I polished the VW emblem in the middle of the the cover to make it look like chrome. I'll post pictures once I have it installed.


Pictures of my task....
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03457.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03457.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03457.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03459.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03459.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03459.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03465.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03465.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03465.jpg"/></a>


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What are all you G60 valve cover guys doing with the throttle cable?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

My plan was to use a G60 throttle body with a 16v Scirocco throttle cable bracket that mounts to the throttle body. Alternatively, you could a make a bracket like so...


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*G60 valve cover...*

I notice that I was starting to leak oil on the back side of the valve cover where the semi circle plug is in the head. I was going to install the G60 valve cover anyway. So here is what it looks like now.

I've got 30,000 plus miles since I rebuilt the engine, here is what the head looks like.

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03468.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03468.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03468.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03478.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03478.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03478.jpg"/></a>


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, I guess I'll find out the extent of what I've done when i get home. Basically it wasnt supposed to rain today so I left my windows open to let out the gas fumes that inhabited my car since having the transfer pump access opened for a couple hours the other day. I just happened to look out the window at the office and noticed it's raining pretty seriously. :banghead:


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

*looking for help all over the foxing place*

Today, I'm trying to be a better Fox owner and figure out what the FOX am I going to do- researching and reading every Fox thread out there. eace::facepalm:


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Welcome...*

Welcome to the Fox Forum SourKandi....always nice to meet a fellow Wagon owner....(though our Wagons differ slightly in the fuel management dept.)..I urge you to create your own build/mod/maintenance thread....create an account for yourself on an image hosting site (I can help you if needed!!); take lots of pics (We LOVE that...!!!), and begin your journey into Fox Ownership...!!! This particular Forum is quite active with many Foxers who KNOW their STUFF....get yourself a Bentley Manual... 
http://www.amazon.ca/Volkswagen-Fox-Service-Manual-1987-1993/dp/0837603633
...be prepared to amass a selection of tools (or add to your existing set!)....and you're on your way...!!! CHEERS...:beer:

P.S. Check out Adams' thread; "Lunatic Fringe", in the search feature....Alaincopters' thread is also very impressive....plus washburnmotorsports, and a number of other threads that are equally impressive in their mods.....there are some very ingenious people who contribute to this thread.....have FUN...!!!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Yesterday was a busy day. I've been planning since the end of school to do a few improvements. 

I installed four door Quantum seats last year. They didn't have the lever to flip the seat forward. I do have a seat back from a GTI that does. I spend two hours transferring the seat material to the folding seat. 

I re packed the rear wheel bearings and check pads. Everything seem good. Still have a low pedal thought and I was hoping the adjustment would help with this. A big NOPE on that.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

mike in SC said:


> Yesterday was a busy day. I've been planning since the end of school to do a few improvements.
> 
> I installed four door Quantum seats last year. They didn't have the lever to flip the seat forward. I do have a seat back from a GTI that does. I spend two hours transferring the seat material to the folding seat.
> 
> I re packed the rear wheel bearings and check pads. Everything seem good. Still have a low pedal thought and I was hoping the adjustment would help with this. A big NOPE on that.


Good work! I bet a quick brake bleed would solve that pedal.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

So far it hasn't helped, sadly. I can't drive with the e-brake pulled one click either ( seemed to help with pedal travel, but brake bias felt odd). 
I do have 10 inch front brake upgrade with stock wagon rear drums. I'm not sure if the front brakes are making pedal travel low. Generally the brakes have been meh since I bought the car.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Bummer - I've got exactly the same setup with a really firm pedal - but with braided hoses being the only difference. Good luck.


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

put in my rears today as i dont have the confidence to weld the fronts up myself, so ill have to wait for my dad to come home.
This is racelands spun all the way to the bottom with helper springs and everything in, i had guessed it would be lower?

Original





Lowered rear





Im sure it might look like less wheel gap without the rake as well, but im just wondering


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today.....*

Today if finished installing my G60 valve cover. I pumbed the vent with -6 AN hose and fittings just to keep it legal for emissions. So far here where I live there is no testing, but just in case.

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03486.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03486.jpg" border="0" alt="VW Fox G60 Valve Cover photo DSC03486.jpg"/></a>


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

What fitting did you use coming out of the valve cover? I need to plumb my valve cover back to a catch can and your fitting looks like it might fit the bill.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

doppelfaust said:


> What fitting did you use coming out of the valve cover? I need to plumb my valve cover back to a catch can and your fitting looks like it might fit the bill.


Wondering the same here. My G60 cover doesn't have an extended opening.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

greggearhead said:


> Bummer - I've got exactly the same setup with a really firm pedal - but with braided hoses being the only difference. Good luck.


Are you using a stock brake master cylinder?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

ianwilson said:


> put in my rears today as i dont have the confidence to weld the fronts up myself, so ill have to wait for my dad to come home.
> This is racelands spun all the way to the bottom with helper springs and everything in, i had guessed it would be lower?
> 
> Original
> ...


Are you using MK1 or MK2 coilovers? MK2 rear shocks are longer than Fox shocks. I used MK1 Konis in my wagon because they are shorter than Fox rears...


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Visited the graveyard to steal some parts. Took a couple pictures of the poor things


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today.....*



mike in SC said:


> Wondering the same here. My G60 cover doesn't have an extended opening.


@ mike in SC and doppelfaust,

The rubber hose extending from the valve cover is a Ford V8 valve cover PCV 90 degree elbow with a Blue -6 AN Male to 1/2" Barb fitting. 

@ bluetoes591

You had asked about the throttle cable, well I finally got around to making my bracket, I had a Mickey Mouse made up bracket, but I finally made a stronger bracket that will not bend over as easy as my other temperary bracket. I stil need to paint it, but here it is.

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03489.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03489.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03489.jpg"/></a>


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

doppelfaust said:


> Are you using MK1 or MK2 coilovers? MK2 rear shocks are longer than Fox shocks. I used MK1 Konis in my wagon because they are shorter than Fox rears...


That must be my problem ive got mk2/3
Im sure once my trunk is finished it will be a bit heavier anyways and it will be good enough for me


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

So at some point my timing belt tensioner just said "fox this" and popped out of place, thus causing my timing belt to just kinda slip off. Today I put it back on and re-tightened the nut on the tensioner.

Aside from that, still waiting until I have the funds to buy some replacement lengths of hose for the transfer pump, and also a new fuel filter. And then we'll see what happens. Huzzah.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

One of my front struts leaks. The konis have a lifetime warranty, so I got the ball rolling on this today.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Sweet Deal...!!!*

NICE...!!! It's ALWAYS a treat to get a replacement for free; due to a manufacturers' guarantee....if I had a nickel, for every time I heard, the person who was replacing something on my Fox say, "This part will outlast the life of your car...."; I'd have about $4.95 CDN......

In keeping with the thread; I merely started my two Fox Wagons (Woody II & Woody III), and idled them for about twelve minutes each.....I have had my hands full with my PigSsat........I just heard today, (from one of the wholesalers at work), that my newly acquired wagon, is one of VWs problem childs.....very susceptible to various inconsistencies.....hopefully I got one that was built on a Wednesday (when everyone was on their game...!!!), and will be exempt from traditional deficiencies...

My Foxes started on cue, (after having sat since May), and settled down, to the musical idle that I have grown, to know and love.....before I had to shut them off and be happy that I idled them for a few minutes.......

I REALLY MISS YOU GUYS....!!! I have been making posts on the (B5) Forum with progress on my ride....and the members over there don't seem to participate very much; (my post seems to get pushed to to bottom from all the advertising)....except for two guys (thscott & scotts13), who seem to maintain the spirit of the Vortex; by offering solutions, comments, and advice....

For the past three weeks I have been WANTING to tear into Woody III to replace his Heater Core (I know, right...?!?); but, I seem to get side tracked with a task that needs completing on the PigSsat....(the conviction to do the timing belt in my driveway; is STILL on back order...!!!).....the weather has been co-operating; but, previous commitments and time restrictions have plagued me this summer......perhaps Sunday.....the planets will align properly for me to do the HC on Woody III........

Keep On FOXXIN' GUYS...!!!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Kramer,
Thanks, but may have to argue the warranty. There aren't konis listed for a Fox, but we all know the Audi 4k inserts are the same. I hope the warranty is covered though.

What problems are you passat? I'm not getting rid of the wagon, but with a baby coming I may need another car.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Krammit, I misspelled your name.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I have a Koni leaking out of the top adjuster. I'm using Rabbit front inserts though and I have no idea if they will cover the warranty.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Typical Minor Issues...*

"What problems are you passat? I'm not getting rid of the wagon, but with a baby coming I may need another car."

Hey there Mike in SC...I kinda lucked out with my Passat; in that I acquired it for under $600 CDN, from my work (Toyota Dealership), as someones' trade-in....knowing that the PO was done with the car (357,000 km!)....there were going to be some things that needed attention......ie: the front left coil spring was broken ($300), hood strut ($27), engine oil dip stick & funnel ($18), drive shafts/CV boots need to be replaced ($275 + installation; haven't done it yet!), timing belt kit ($311 CDN from GAP; at my door!), I am considering doing this operation myself....it's about a 6-7 hr (real time!) ORDEAL.....[But; I need to do the HC on Woody III, to have as my daily, while the Passat gets upgraded!], oil & filter change ($32), spark plugs for this thing ($24!!), the Bentley Manual was hard to find....but picked up the double volume hard cover edition for $108.33 NEW on eBay, which ended up being $150 CDN with shipping, etc.......SOOOO worth every penny...!! I have used them over thirty times already to just learn about this monster.......ie: the rear hatch could not be opened; the actuator pooched; had to entirely remove trim from rear cargo area, to remove trim panel from hatch, to get to the locking mechanism and pull the cable to release the hatch.....the lock cylinder had seized...I freed it up; put everything back together...NOW at least, I can open the hatch with the key....but that was how I spent last weekend...I WANTED to fix the HC on Woody III....

This car wasn't supposed to become the project car...I ALREADY have two of those.......BUT....all of my griping aside....these issues are self-imposed in that I want them to be addressed BEFORE I start to drive this car normally.....just for my own peace of mind....and having been present here on the Vortex with you guys for the last couple of years has raised my standards........

Having said all that...the car IS very comfortable....has power everything....rides like a LIMO....has more power than I am used to....garners a whole lot more respect on the roads......is VERY well insulated for road noise......and is probably WAY MORE LUXURY than I deserve for having spent only $600 to buy.....of course, individual vehicles WILL vary...

Passat parts seem to be costing THREE times as much as Fox parts.....I haven't had a paycheque to myself for a few months now....BUT, without it....I would not have been able to take my Dad to see my Mom in Port Hope; we are going again today, and Family IS what seems to matter....so, I have to say the investment has been worth it...and as always it will be an ongoing learning experience.....I hope this helps Mike....CONGRATULATIONS on your quickly approaching addition to your Family...!!! Another Foxer on the way.....?!? CHEERS:beer: (Too bad there is no Cigar icon...!!!)

P.S. I have been asked why I don't have any kids; well, that's because I have parents.....maybe after I am done having parents (perish the thought!)...I will be ready to have kids....but, by then it will be too late.......!!!

P.P.S. If you think you can fit a lot into a Fox Wagon....try loading a Passat Wagon.....room to spare...!!!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Krammit. I'm not sure when/if I'm going to need a four door car soon. My "regular" car is a 2005 civic si hatchback. It and my wagon are two doors. I'm hoping to find a wagon of some kind that I don't have to finance. Ideally a volvo 850/v70 would be good. 

Fox content!
I bought new brake shoes, brake springs, and wheel cylinders to rebuild the back brakes. 

One of the in-line brake pressure regulators was leaking, so I replaced them. 

I drove down to Augusta to pick a fox apart. I pulled lots of good parts I've been wanting for some time. I bought some extra parts that I'll sell soon.


----------



## ChristopherF (Aug 26, 2010)

Mike,

You should have left the original prop valve on. I'll sell yours back to you for $50. Just kidding.

Best of luck,

Chris F


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Hauled house project stuff in it, and washed it.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Drove the crap out of it fast - embarrassed a Porsche Cayanne in the Hwy 24 Pass that goes past Pikes Peak. Love the handling!


----------



## Luhrer (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello guys, I'm from Brazil. If you need parts I can send to the world. Only send message! 

Today I installed the 16" wheels of the Passat VR6 (BR-Version) in my car - 1982 VW Voyage (Fox) in alamo-green color (exclusive of 82").










:heart:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

New coil, cap and rotor, wires and plugs, negative battery cable (cause the old one broke when hooking it back up!) and fixed a broken alternator exciter wire. She runs like ... well, she runs, anyway. 

Pics:


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

I started it.

Details in my build thread


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today.....*



Luhrer said:


> Hello guys, I'm from Brazil. If you need parts I can send to the world. Only send message!
> 
> Today I installed the 16" wheels of the Passat VR6 (BR-Version) in my car - 1982 VW Voyage (Fox) in alamo-green color (exclusive of 82").
> 
> ...


Sweet Ride! I like the color! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today.....*

I took the car out to wash it off after the rains, so then I decieded to take it for a ride. As I was riding around I decied to take it to the park a few miles from the house and take some pictures. In the time from the car wash to the park I had 6 offers to buy her, but I said no to all of them. The Fox now has over 500,000 miles and is still going strong. It's still my favorite vehicle to drive even though my other vehicles are newer and have more of the creature features. The Fox lives up the term Fahrvergnügen!
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03540.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/th_DSC03540.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03540.jpg" style=""></a> <a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03545.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/th_DSC03545.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03545.jpg" style=""></a> <a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03548.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/th_DSC03548.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03548.jpg" style=""></a>

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03547.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03547.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03547.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03575.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/th_DSC03575.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03575.jpg" style=""></a> <a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03571.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/th_DSC03571.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03571.jpg" style=""></a> <a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03558.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/th_DSC03558.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03558.jpg" style=""></a>

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03563.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03563.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03563.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03568.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03568.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03568.jpg"/></a>

My wife said this is the other woman in my life, because she requires my attention and money!


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Drove it to work, as I do every day. About half way to work, on the interstate, I was climbing a good sized hill and suddenly heard a deep, throaty, almost gargling sound. Startled me. I started to pull off on to the shoulder and the noise stopped, so I down-shifted to 4th and rejoined traffic flow. After driving about 2 miles and catching up with the other vehicles that I was close to before, we all started to climb the last hill before my exit. Guess what. .. I heard the noise again! I decided to keep going to try to figure out where it was coming from. Unable to locate the noise, I took my exit and realized it was the exhaust of the pickup beside me. I literally gave myself a head smack.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

It has begun


----------



## 47AURORA (Jul 5, 2013)

Yep, Hate me. lol


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

But... but it's Brazilian! [insert world cup joke]

Seriously though, love the hood pins 

EDIT: I guess to make this so it isn't completely unrelated, I sourced a local timing belt tensioner that is more expensive than online but cheap enough to negate the cost of shipping. And I can have it on Friday. Shortly I will go out and prep the car for surgery.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I put in an adjustable windshield wiper timer off of a an A3 jetta. Look for a relay with "99" on it. Works perfectly!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

mike in SC said:


> I put in an adjustable windshield wiper timer off of a an A3 jetta. Look for a relay with "99" on it. Works perfectly!


Awesome! I picked two up (one for my Fox and one for my wife's Jetta) and hadn't tried it in the Fox yet, looks like my assumption was right!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Pulled her out of the garage since this winter ice racing but only to find out she was dragging her a$$, guessing salt and dry heated storage is not a good combo...well after some persuasions I fixed the rear drums with harsh language lols

Washed top to bottom, battery re-charged and some new go go juice... miss driving her as she's quick and nimble compared to my lifted Sidekick, then again a 3 toed sloth is faster than my Zuk :laugh:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea Doppelfaust, it works. It's used in the intermittent setting. 
1- turn on wipers on setting listed above. 
2-turn off at time you want between wipe cycle. 
3-flip on intermittent setting.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

mike in SC said:


> Yea Doppelfaust, it works. It's used in the intermittent setting.
> 1- turn on wipers on setting listed above.
> 2-turn off at time you want between wipe cycle.
> 3-flip on intermittent setting.


Excellent, thanks for the confirmation! My car is a long ways from running but its still nice to know I didn't waste my money.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

No sweat. All cars need to have this feature.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*....A Quick Spin....*

I took Woody II for a short romp around the neighbourhood....I think I need to put some fuel in his tank too...!!! I don't feel like changing the transfer pump again....though; from my efforts last time, it would be an easy job......the brakes were pulsating a little, likely just some build up from sitting since the beginning of May....the friction point for the clutch seemed quite close to the floor, but no slipping....(I have just been spoiled as of late; cruising around in my over-insulated PIG!)... 

...I MISS the RAWness of my Foxes....I feel so much more....a part of the driving experience.....instead of just being along for the ride.....having to actually turn the wheel with both hands...instead of using just one finger, as allowed by the power steering in my PIGssat......I can only go for short, local rides; (no road coverage on my Foxes!!), but, a trip to the gas station tonight is due....before the price of fuel goes up for the weekend...

Time & weather permitting....this weekend will be when Woody III gets his HC replaced......I might start on Friday night; just to get the can of worms open....then I will HAVE to finish what I begin...!!!

Keep on Foxin'...!!!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

*I can't believe it!!!*

On May 9, 2014 I trailered home a little white 1989 Fox GL Wagon...

And today, for the first time, I DROVE HER HOME FROM MY FRIENDS GARAGE!!!!

Still some fine tuning to come, but am I EVER THE HAPPY GIRL!!!!

:laugh:

me and my babie have a long ways to go- but patience and perseverance paid off! I think I have the only fox wagon in my town now...

i'll be on here a bit more now that I can start cleaning her up and really getting her running good enough to actually BRAG about how cute she is!!!

I LOVE MY FOX WAGON!!!


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Congrats...!!!*

Congratulations on getting your Fox Wagon back home SourKandi...!!! .....one of mine isn't coming back, but he's not out of reach.....Here's to many happy years of Foxxin'...!!! Cheers...!!!:beer:

Actually got around to putting $30 of premium into Woody II this evening....my lethargy allowed the price to drop another two cents a litre......ended up with 5/8 ths of a tank....then went for a bit of a spin around the 'hood....need to unglaze the pads on the front....that car is SOOOOO much more fun to drive than my Passat....I miss my Fox as my daily driver...!!!

Also, began dismantling the dash on Woody III last Saturday; got up to the rivets on the sides and the two 10 mm nuts under the hood...before people dropped by and altered the course of my evening....with my Dremel and 10 mm socket; will be where I continue the operation....when I get some free time....


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

KRAMMIT, what is free time? Have heard this terminology before but cannot wrap my head around it! Definitely not familiar.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

*first full day home*

today i am hunting down what i hope is only a vac leak. the one i discovered yesterday & fixed allowed me to get her home...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Welcome SourKandi, 
The fox is a unique car for sure. Glad you're enjoying it. 

Did you pick up your wagon from western North Carolina, around Hendersonville area? One was for sale here a few months back in WNC.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm waiting on new strut mounts to arrive. One of my shocks is leaking. I might was well replace the mounts too while I'm in there. Not a fun job though.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

mike in SC said:


> Welcome SourKandi,
> The fox is a unique car for sure. Glad you're enjoying it.
> 
> Did you pick up your wagon from western North Carolina, around Hendersonville area? One was for sale here a few months back in WNC.



As it happens to be, yes! She is the one! Have all her papers since it was brought home from the dealership. Reason it was parked was a fuel problem... They had put a new fuel distributor on it but apparently it was bad, and they never got it runnin again. I manage to pull a distrib off a junked fox (for a mere $8!!!) and blammo! Although, I have a list of about 20 things I have replaced... And I still have a low power issue. But yesterday I found a major vac leak-as in, a completely neglected line that was supposed to connect to the tb. Gave her enough power to come home (a 25 mile drive from my buddy's place) but not comfortable enough to start driving. Opted not to hunt leaks today; cleaned her up and started and now my alt belt or pulley wheel want to whirrrttrrrtttrrrr, lol. Thanks for writing!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Glad you joined our little forum. Long story short-I saw your wagon driving in my neighborhood around 2006. I hadn't seen a fox wagon AT ALL since purchasing mine in 2002. I spoke with the owner for a few minutes-nice guy. I knew when I saw the CL ad I knew it had to be the same wagon.

I was very close to buying it, but I missed it. Glad you're enjoying the car.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Mike- it's a small small world the more I put my face out there, lol. Probably smaller for us fox owners! Previous owner of mine was a super nice guy with a passion for vintage/antique vehicles. I must have been on the phone with him for 45 minutes after I looked and had to have it- he offered so much info (also- I'm the third owner!) but the poor baby sat for over a year not running with old gas and ugly oil, so there was a lot for me to do before I could even attempt a start. Good for this fox, it was garage kept/covered many, many years and the only rust anywhere is mainly some bolts and the exhaust. Well and inside the drum brakes lol. Beautifully solid body really, she begged to come home w me!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Installing a new ignition switch!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Drove it like I stole it.
With a delightfully stupid grin on my face.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thought about fixing it and dropping in my jetta engine after this happened this morning......lady ran a stop sign....


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

God damn it, you just got that thing finished. Sorry Jesse...


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

That sucks. Sorry for the loss. 


Sent from your moms house!😏


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys....I have a lead on a really nice 90 GLI with no motor but really nice interior...not sure which way to go yet


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

j-boogie253 said:


> Thanks guys....I have a lead on a really nice 90 GLI with no motor but really nice interior...not sure which way to go yet


Make sure you wring every dime you can get out of the lady's insurance. Hopefully you have receipts for all the stuff you've done recently.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

That sucks. A lady hit my 85 Jetta many years back. I'd try for that GLI if your fox is ideal. 

Good luck either way.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Visited the fox in storage and cleaned out a spot to put my jetta parts

Now I'm realizing the severity of the accident. My hand is swollen, my shoulder and neck are sore and my right foot is getting tight...

I've opened a claim and am now seeking medical attention 

Her insurance is taking full responsibility but i expect an uphill battle for the value of the jetta


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Jboogie heres hoping you get better soon. Glad youre gonna be ok soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

UUGGHHHHH I'm SO sorry man! That's awful!!! Hope your injuries aren't TOO severe!

This may seem trivial, but did those BBS wheels at least survive?  Because they're beautiful.

Excuse me while I go look at some cat pictures to help undo the pain I've seen here...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

j-boogie253 said:


> I've opened a claim and am now seeking medical attention


Crap. Get well.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

At least I have no broken bones or fractures but I'm still a bit sore. It looks like the wheels are gonna be ok but they did get scuffed so they will need refinishing. I am expecting both driver side wheels may need minor straightening but I won't know until I can take them off. They look ok and I can't see any bends but we'll see

Thanks for all the kind words. I am still searching for a shell for all my parts. The 90 GLI wasn't up to my standards....rust on the windshield frame, sunroof (who knows how much that leaked), and stripped subframe bolts 

If anyone knows of a local MK2 shell let me know. It needs to be CE2 and hopefully white, red, or black


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I found my elusive vac leak!!!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

SourKandi said:


> I found my elusive vac leak!!!


Good deal, where was the leak? Also, the intake boot itself can leak after 20+ years of use, even if it looks OK there can be cracks at the base of the ribs.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

kerensky said:


> Good deal, where was the leak? Also, the intake boot itself can leak after 20+ years of use, even if it looks OK there can be cracks at the base of the ribs.


Seconding this. I'm working on a solution using a digifant injection intake and a something at the fuel distributor.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Tearing apart the bubble block
It's gonna get hot tanked for sure!










Thought this was kinda crazy too
The impact from my accident sent change flying out of my map pocket cubby....


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

j-boogie253 said:


> Tearing apart the bubble block
> It's gonna get hot tanked for sure!
> 
> 
> ...


jackpot:laugh: no but seriously man I feel for you. I don't know what is is but people love to hit vw's my fox got hit,my bug got hit. people just need to put that god dam phone down and drive that's how I got hit in both my car's people on the phone.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Turbo, same thing happened to all 3 of my Scirocco's. Cell phones involved every time. I didn't even own one back then.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

*vac leak-*



kerensky said:


> Good deal, where was the leak? Also, the intake boot itself can leak after 20+ years of use, even if it looks OK there can be cracks at the base of the ribs.


it was this guy- under the boot on the aux air connector-
<a href="http://imgur.com/2Aa92Zr"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/2Aa92Zrl.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>

The boot itself is a newer one, the old one was in the car with it's infamous cracks at the turn- 


however, now that i've fixed the leak, it doesnt want to start  I did get it started after letting the starter crank for a good 10 seconds, and it sputtered and gagged, and when I tried to give it a little gas it almost died- so assuming maybe still too rich, not enough air? the exhaust fumes do kinda smell heavily on the petrol side...

I have also already replaced the coolant temp sendor & sensor, checked the cold start valve to make sure it was functioning (took it out and actuated the starter while cold- it sprayed sufficiently that I know of) and I have great spark, etc. I'm thinking maybe i'm still too rich since we were compensating for >2< decent sized vac leaks- so i'm going to try adjusting the mixture again today and see where that gets me... also wondering if that aux air port where the hose i repaired attached might be clogged? gonna see how difficult it is to remove. also not sure if it might have been relying on the idle boosters too much bc of that leak, so unplug those while I adjust- and adjust at operating temp according to bently? It seems so finicky but makes sense if one thing is not adjusted properly that everything will be out of whack... 

also does it make a difference if I didnt connect the "vac" line that comes out of the dpr to the bottom of the air filter box? i know its not a functioning vac line, and that it plugs in that spot on the bottom of the air box for venting purposes, but will it make any difference if i left that hole in the air box open? I feel that it shouldnt make a difference by the location of it.

Thanks again guys- i hope i'm not too annoying posting kinda all over the place. I'm just so glad that I have you all for support right now! Especially when I went to our local VW repair shop and they only have 1 mechanic there who is a CIS "expert", and they want $100/hr min 3 hrs just to look at it and see if they can figure out whats left to fix, lol...


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Another Quick Spin....*

I took Woody II out for a quick spin around the 'hood...started no problem...let him idle for a bit...then set out to get the brakes to stop pulsing; by getting them to heat up a little....too bad it was such a beautiful evening....!!! There were so many people out walking and enjoying the weather.....that there wasn't any where to really let loose, (as far as he is capable!), there was one stretch along Princess Margaret Blvd., a 50 km/h zone....where I got up to 90 km/h just for a split second....then was glad to apply some firm brake pressure....to scrub the discs a bit......drives, shifts and steers well....the brakes could use a bleeding...the pedal feels a bit low....other than that...he is ready for the head gasket to be replaced; maybe a head reconditioning; exhaust upgrade.....and the windshield has more than a half dozen cracks in it...!!! I need some lottery winnings to continue my hobby...!!!

I also started in on Woody IIIs HC last weekend...this is as far as I got....before having to "Stop playing with my toys; and be a good host...!!!"


...this operation will likely take several small increments of short sessions to complete....unless, by some miraculous turn of events, people will leave me alone long enough to get the things done that I WANT to get done.......thanks for being here Foxers...!!! CHEERS...!!!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Getting ready for the Show and Shine in Edgemont.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Seeing that dash removal pic brings back latent trauma from my own heater core swap. But I guess it just gets easier every time, right?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Drove home from the airport. First time he's been driven in nearly a month, my parents were nice enough to meet me at the airport with my car so I could drive it home (was stored at their place while I was in France).


----------



## FoXlr8 (Jun 15, 2014)

mes0cycl0ne said:


> Seeing that dash removal pic brings back latent trauma from my own heater core swap. But I guess it just gets easier every time, right?


It does. Especially if you:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I did an HID retrofit for my wagon but after finishing them I decided to use them in my Nissan pickup instead, the work is still relevant for Foxers so here is the end result. If anyone wants a parts list, feel free to PM me. If I end up doing a retrofit for my wagon I will do a few things differently, specifically with the shrouds. This is the proper way to do HIDs, these have correct cutoff and bi-xenon solenoids for a proper high beam.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Took Out The Cluster...*

In an effort to eventually get the HC changed....a little work when I can....undid the speedo cable and took out the speedometer cluster....I didn't get home from work tonight until 8 pm.....light fades quickly now....


....those HIDs look like they would make terrific work lamps doppelfaust...!!!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today.....*

So this past weekend I tuned up the Fox, aired up the tires and check the timing. I filled her up on Sunday. I've been running her to work and back, also running around to the store and back. Well when I go to work this morning I notice that I was setting at 279 mile and just under a 1/2 tank. I averaged ( 279 / 7 = 39.85 (Based on a 13 gallon tank)) it out an it comes out to be 39.85 MPG. I say suck on that Prius owners. NO HYBRID HERE! I have a coworker that has a 2012 Prius Hybrid and he said he averages around 38 MPG. I'll stick to my Fox! :laugh:

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC04788.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC04788.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC04788.jpg"/></a>


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

vw90fox said:


> Well when I go to work this morning I notice that I was setting at 279 mile and just under a 1/2 tank. I averaged ( 279 / 7 = 39.85 (Based on a 13 gallon tank)) it out an it comes out to be 39.85 MPG.


Wow. I was quite pleased to have hit 36 MPG on holiday recently. All HWY miles. 3 people in the car. And the luggage.

Close to 40 is amazing.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Since buying my Fox, I have put about 5 gallons into it.

I have driven it less than 1000 feet.

Therefore I get 0.03788 MPG.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Last week I finished reinstalling the driver side strut. While doing so I replaced the strut mount too. 
Overall I've been running errands with the wagon. 
It's past the 180k mark and is still a great driving car.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I didn't do anything today. But I did buy some goodies for it!










Have a good day!!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

1993vw fox said:


> I didn't do anything today. But I did buy some goodies for it!
> 
> 
> Have a good day!!


Awesome!! What color?


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

alaincopter said:


> Awesome!! What color?


 Gong with the original color. Raspberry Metallic. 


Have a good day!!


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Gathered more parts to fix the Fox. 
I have decided that i will be taking the motor from my dad's wrecked fox and i will put it in mine.

All that so i can have something to drive while i do some small maintenance on my new ride

Picked this up yesterday and I'm excited to work on it but a lot of stuff from my wrecked Jetta will have to get swapped into it. I'm content though 

88 Wolfsburg GLI


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Looks like someone else has already claimed your new ride, J-B.  Nice find.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks nice *Jesse*! 16v?

*1993vw fox* - Are you a fan of LA Beast?


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

doppelfaust said:


> Looks nice *Jesse*! 16v?


Yup it's a 16v. The only thing that isn't stock (aside from the bumpers) is the transmission. It's a MK3 freeway cruiser....DFQ I think. Now I have my 4K close ratio and a freeway cruiser

In Fox news...my Fox (Felicity Fox) will also be getting my Dad's TT exhaust as well as the engine so I will have dual down and TT exhaust. I think I will also be attempting the rear disc swap since I will be keeping my wrecked Jetta. I put discs on the Jetta so they will get swapped onto the Fox and the plus side is I can steal the Jetta's new brake cables and even the handle and guide tubes


----------



## FoXlr8 (Jun 15, 2014)

*volkswagen88*: I love your engine compartment. Is that Statos Blue?


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Today I took my fox to Bug-In. Took home Mk2 class winner.










Have a good day!!


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Well Done...!!!*

Nice Work...!!! Congratulations....!!!


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice! Wish I could have made that show.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

I drove to Keystone, CO from Colorado Springs, CO and back for a family reunion. I took the back 2 lane highways through the mountains instead of the interstates (hate them). I topped off the AC with some vintage R12 before leaving, and remounted the rear wiper finally (after fixing the motor mounting. 

It did awesome, with 2 adults and a 3yo in the back, and all our gear. We left the Subaru automatic at home for my step son to use. Got around 30mpg (w/ the 4 spd) and traveled around 65-75mph the whole way. 

Have a loose manifold to downpipe nut to tighten, but other than that, she loves the open road!


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

On the way back from Sacramento and Napa and Oakland, I parked this fox by the beach at Carmel. Hashtag no concours!


----------



## beanpole. (Feb 22, 2013)

Sprayed more PB blaster on the tie rod ends (only thing keeping from finishing my coilover install) and continued the hunt for an obd-1 ABA


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice! 93vwfox!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

KRAMMIT said:


> Nice Work...!!! Congratulations....!!!





greggearhead said:


> Nice! Wish I could have made that show.





frmrlylnfxr said:


> Nice! 93vwfox!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you guys. Greggearhead sounds like a nice stay cation in the wagon. Great gas mileage also.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

FoXlr8 said:


> *volkswagen88*: I love your engine compartment. Is that Statos Blue?


Since he hasn't spoken up, I'll confirm, that is indeed Stratos Blue. I am a bit of an expert on that particular color...


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Tack'ed up a turbo manifold, clocked my turbo, just need to mock up a small waste-gate mount now ( It's internally waste-gated, but I had to clock it for oil drain). Took out battery holder for some extra room, relocating to the trunk. Took off my downpipes. Took apart the fuel distributor, cleaned it out, checked all fuel injection lines and WUR lines. Fitted intercooler, turbo and fuel distributor/air flow sensor for turbo build! 

I also recieved some stuff in the mail today:

-4 speed bushings (Thanks to Alaincopter)
-1980 audi 5000t distributor with vacuum advance (For the turbo, which by the way took 25 hrs to get shipped from houston texas to my house near toronto, bought it from rock auto)

Needless to say the cars off the road for now, but not for long! The only hard things to find now are time, MK1 intake boot to throttlebody that I can rip apart (Dont wanna use my perfect one  ) and braided fuel injection lines with fittings.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

kerensky said:


> Since he hasn't spoken up, I'll confirm, that is indeed Stratos Blue. I am a bit of an expert on that particular color...


Thanks.

Took the pside trim weatherstrip and markers off the red one for its trip to the body shop.
Stupid parking lot.

Took a clay bar to the top of the blue one. Hope to get the sides done tomorrow.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I ordered four Dunlop Direzza ZII tires. I'll have to wait on the tire install until I decide what to do with my le castelettes. 
I started to clean them over the winter. Aircraft stripper cleaned two of the rims without any trouble. The other two have some coating that NOTHING will remove the coating. I know there is something there though.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

How about Acetone...? Lacquer Thinner...? Hydraulic Brake Fluid/Brake Cleaner...? Those are three decent solvents that come to mind....how about some fine steel wool and a TON of patience.....? ....Perhaps a media blast of some sort...? Just a few suggestions.....

Best Of Success...!!!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I tried lots of things, even the strongest aircraft stripper I could find. 
I'm bringing the rims to a local powder coated to see what happens with heat. The plan is to clear coat them once they're cleaned up.


----------



## FoXlr8 (Jun 15, 2014)

kerensky said:


> Since he hasn't spoken up, I'll confirm, that is indeed Stratos Blue. I am a bit of an expert on that particular color...


Beautiful color. 

And you haven't lowered either of yours or swapped to larger wheels? I love the style of these little 13" alloys. Seems a shame to toss them aside.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

mike in SC said:


> I ordered four Dunlop Direzza ZII tires.


So much fun those tires.
Rolling on 185/60R14s with zero toe and -1.6/-1.7° of camber using 4K ball joints.
So much more grip than my old 195/55 Proxes T1s.

Was planning on getting R1Rs for my 15" le castelletes but might get more Direzza....


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea voxwagon, I'm looking forward to driving them. They seem more complementary to how the car handles now (koni yellows all around and a slight drop in front- rear perches are adjustable using stock rear springs). Tires are supposed to come in beginning of next week.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

FoXlr8 said:


> Beautiful color. And you haven't lowered either of yours or swapped to larger wheels? I love the style of these little 13" alloys. Seems a shame to toss them aside.


Yeah, I like the Tarantulas. The sedan in front is a GL Sport which I bought new, so I paid $500-ish for the Tarantulas, the 4 button GTI-style steering wheel, and the 5 speed tranny. It is slightly lowered, with the Brasilian-made 'sport springs'. The wagon I bought from someone else on the Vortex, and it came with the Tarantulas already on it. I've since put a 5 speed in it, and I have a GTI wheel for it that I haven't installed. It is stock ride height, which makes that pic a nice demonstration for the sport springs as it is the only difference between the two cars.
Oh, as for what I did to it today? Ripped the muffler off of the wagon - it broke loose on my way home from work.  So add that to my list of repairs for this weekend...


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Didn't get to the muffler, but did replace the right ball joint that had been slowly achieving two-ness. Why is it that whenever the Bentley says "Installation is the reverse of removal" what it *really* means is "Installation looks like the reverse of removal, but in reality will take 5 times as long and will make you curse like a sailor"?


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Pulled the door moldings and front bumper. All badges. Will post pics later. Getting the car ready for body and paint.


----------



## whatdoesthefoxsay (Jun 26, 2014)

*side exhaust*

muffler and stuff rotted out. exhaust shop wanted like 350...techtonics wanted 250... I said.. no I pay 60. =]

I bought $26 2" thrush muffler (dynomax replica)http://www.amazon.com/Thrush-17714-...ie=UTF8&qid=1407283425&sr=1-2&keywords=thrush 2" muffler n some piping... 45 degree side exit..
$60 home project I only tack welded and exhaust clamps..
after pics i made a middle hanger to tuck it up an inch.


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

I put a stereo in the fox today.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

*1993vw fox* - Are you a fan of LA Beast?[/QUOTE]

I'm not sure what that is?


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

Put my aftermarket grille in and washed it up.


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

Looks clean without the side mouldings and the Custom fit MK2 flares


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Took the oil pan off. This is the second time doing it, so it went smoother. However I really think my bottom engine mounts are smushed, and thats the reason I can't get the pan off without lifting the engine out of the car. I have to lift the car, put it on jacks THEN do this:









Then I have to use a pry bar to get the mounts to fit back into their respective holes. 


I also ordered Fuel-Air-Ratio, and boost gauge yesterday, they should be here soon. I finished fitting all the manifold and compressor pipes. As well as timing advance canister on my distributor. I ordered oil feed lines and soon, once I figure out how, turbo coolant lines.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

So the tear down begins!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

1993vw fox said:


> I'm not sure what that is?


He is a YouTube personality, he starts all his videos with "Have a good day!" It used to show up at the bottom of all your posts.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

*searching for shocks...*

Bit of a funny story though...

So my buddy and I got a little tanked sunday night. I started crying about my failure of actually getting my fox on the road, so at 8pm on a sunday evening, he has my fox towed back to my friends garage (the one I drove it home from 3 weeks ago) only to leave it in their yard. Then garage buddy gets home at midnight and sends me an eerie snapchat of my fox in his dark front yard. so, yeah... oh and also we freaked out his family who had no idea this was happening...

SO- I found that a previous vac repair did not hold and proceeded to use a 2 1/2 foot piece of hose to travel the once 6 inch route- and behold the fox started but still would not idle (this was all sunday afternoon). 

But now, since I have a little time to collect some more parts, i am trying to order shocks it desperately needs and I can only install them at aforementioned buddy's garage, so, while its there...


and yes, i might be a little crazy at this point...

:screwy:


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Took Pics....*

It wasn't actually MY Fox that I took pics of today.....but rather, pics of Boxy...!!! I went over to myboxyfoxs' place today to take some pics of the carnage...the damage is pretty substantial....crumple zones et al....the hood has buckled somewhat; but closes with a bit of effort...the windshield did not crack; that's a good sign...the passenger door has a bit of a creak; but, could be lived with...but, the brunt of the hit was absorbed by the right front inner fender wall....has a nasty buckle..........when I arrived at Jons' place...I was finishing off a mint...but in my peripheral vision to my left; I noticed that someone was making their way toward my Piggy as I pulled up....IT WAS ROB...!!! (The Professor!) ...who had helped me change the heater core in Woody II...WOW....it was like a flashback to Alains' place, in Guelph, a few Aprils' ago....I didn't realize that they lived: a) so close to me; and b) right across the street from one another....!!! On an aside note...another neighbour rushed out into the street with a centre pipe from an exhaust of some sort, like a trophy, saying, "I GOT IT OUT...!!!"....what a cool place to live...!!!

After Jon and Rob had a good look at my newer ride [('02 Passat Wagon 5 spd 1.8t AWM FWD), that I lucked out in picking up from a trade in at my work], I mentioned that I was only able to stay til about three minutes to 9 pm...my helper needed to be picked up from hot yoga a couple of city blocks away.......but, that was a whole 47 minutes away from the current time....which left an opportunity for some catching up; a few beers, a couple mints...and a LONG awaited photo opportunity...!!!

I need to show the pics to my friend at the body shop....they do amazing work....but it is rarely cheap....seeing as Peter has let me store Woody I there for a number of years; I am hoping he has a SOFT SPOT for old VWs...Foxes in Particular.....it might cost a pretty penny to fix Boxy....but I paid a very pretty penny to get the floor of Woody II put back in last year.....how do you just say, "Good-bye"...?!? I can't seem to bring myself to do it....I don't suppose myboxyfox is willing to say good-bye either.....MAYBE if I promise to give Peter at *PAINT-A-CAR: AUTO BODY SPECIALISTS* a shameless plug....he might give me a decent deal on getting Boxy fixed.....alright.....enough conjecture; LET'S SEE SOME PICS....!!!! (Jon gave me the okay to show some of the carnage!)

...Are you ready...?!? I think we all (except ONE!) may have forgotten about myboxyfox sliding into the rear right quarter panel of a Nissan Maxima (who apparently was late for his damned Cineplex outing!!!), that, in all probability got written off.....about an 8"-12" intrusion into the leading edge of the rear right wheel arch and rear passenger door...kinda like kicking a grey hound in the hip, just in front of the rear leg....seriously crippled.....but I think Boxy might be able to drive away from it....with some TLC.....

...my first glance...


....the hood doesn't look so good....(he has a replacement on hand)......


....side view: fender removed...DAMN!!...should have got a pic of the fender..!! ...it was right there....


...this was a tough shot to get....but, I think it shows the extent of the buckle....


...the inner fender wall seems to be crowding the exhaust manifold...pretty tight...!!!


...a close up of the deformation of the inner fender wall....


....this is probably the biggest point of contention.....the impact was enough to push in the inner fender wall far enough to cause it to SPLIT....!!! 


This does look pretty bad....it could cost around $1500 to get back to being myboxyfox again....that may even be a conservative estimate....the job would be to get the inside walls back to spec; so that fenders could be attached and holes would line up....perhaps Peter would be open to some "non-shop time" work........?!? "Sir...Please...Trust me...I'm a Professional..." -Ferris Buellers' Day Off

On a slightly different note....MY Foxs' heater core is sitting in the planter....in the front of the house...until I collect my fecal matter enough to put the foam around it, to get it to the point, where I get to put the bugger back IN..... 

...until NEXT time....


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

*My friend sent me this today...*

The fox i might have mentioned that I left back in a front yard... This was seen over her today!

<a href="http://imgur.com/6QTss2L"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/6QTss2L.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Tail lights...*

Today I went to get my 90 Fox inspected, the guy did not want to pass me because I hve a chip on the rear driver side tail light. I have had it for years like this and I was never told anything. So I aurgued with the guy and told him no white light shows.  I finally go him to let me slide.  He said the law is getting tougher about these things. So get it fixed. So I told him I would. So now I need to find a tail light or a set that is either new or in good condition. Here is a pic of the tail light.

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/1f281c1b-da6e-4e96-9643-fdb30399640b.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/1f281c1b-da6e-4e96-9643-fdb30399640b.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 1f281c1b-da6e-4e96-9643-fdb30399640b.jpg"/></a>


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow, almost failed because of a chip? That's very strange. 

I'm trying to install gauges in place of the cubby. Where is a source to power the gauges? I've tied into the power source for the cigarette lighter. I've grounded the power inside the dash (I'm going to make his better). I'm using the lighter because it goes hot with the ignition. 

But, I pop fuses. Every. Time. 
Should I ground at the lighter?

I'm having my le castelettes repolished. I tried myself, but I'm short on time because of our newborn ( rather spend time with her anyhow)

Going to put new tires on the finished rims. Can't wait.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Tail lights...*



mike in SC said:


> Wow, almost failed because of a chip? That's very strange.
> 
> I'm trying to install gauges in place of the cubby. Where is a source to power the gauges? I've tied into the power source for the cigarette lighter. I've grounded the power inside the dash (I'm going to make his better). I'm using the lighter because it goes hot with the ignition.
> 
> ...


As for the gauge, I found a wire under the dash with a covered spade connector that was not connected to anything. I'll have to go back and look at my Bentley Manual to tell you what it goes to. But it did have a 15 AMP fuse. I have my gauges connected to it and I did not have to tap my lighter.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Just running around in the Fox....*

​Aside from goning to get the Fox inspected today. I had more errands to run. At the inspection station, while I was waiting on my car, a lady with 3 little girls came in on a flat tire. The guy at the inspection station said he did not do tires. There was another guy in the office playing with his phone, and he said he was too busy. So I told her if she could wait a couple of minute while I argued with the guy about my tail light I would change it for her. She said "OK". Well it turns out she did not have a jack or a lug nut wrench for her car. So I got mine out of the Fox. I had to use a socket because her lugs were a different size than the lug wrench for the Fox. I could tell the spare was low but once I put it on it was just flat. Luckly one of my good friends gave me a little compressor that plugs into the lighter and I was able to slowly air up her spare. She offered to pay me but I told her to save her money to get her tire replaced. 

​So my next stop was Home Depot. As I'm approaching the parking lot there as a guy trying to push his truck into the parking lot. So I pulled up to him and told him I had a chain and I could pull him into the parking lot. He kind of laught and said it probably would be better to try because there as no way the 2 of us would be able to push his F350 up the incline. So I hooked up the chain to my rear tow hook and pulled him into the parking lot. He thanked me and said he ran out of diesel, but he had a reserve tank and could transfer fuel to his main tank. Well I when in and picked up what I needed and I saw the guy with the F350 with the hood up. He killed the batteries trying to restart the truck. So I offered to jump start him, he laughed again. He said my car was to small. I told him it was worth a try. So we hooked up my jumper cables, and after the second crank his truck started. He got out with a smile and said "I'm going to have to get me one of those little cars, I can't believe you were able to pull my truck and jump start it as well." . We chatted a little about the Fox and then he offered to pay me, but I told him no, just play forward if some one is in need. He said he would! So now I'm home and its time to get busy on the honey do list before the wife get mad.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Vw90fox. Good job! People always underestimate the fox.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

vw90fox said:


> Today I went to get my 90 Fox inspected, the guy did not want to pass me because I hve a chip on the rear driver side tail light. I have had it for years like this and I was never told anything. So I aurgued with the guy and told him no white light shows.  I finally go him to let me slide.  He said the law is getting tougher about these things. So get it fixed. So I told him I would. So now I need to find a tail light or a set that is either new or in good condition. Here is a pic of the tail light.


Bizzare, that chip is outside the lit area of the tail light. On my car all that lip does is collect dirt and pine needles.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Vw90fox,
That info would help a lot. Great job helping those folks too. I've run out of gas/had a dead battery too. Kindness from others makes things loads easier.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Went to see a user on here named Ianwilson today for some parts, hes got three wagons. Bought a few items I needed off him, including this snazzy center console that I am putting my boost gauge, fuel ratio meter and temp gauge in. My old one was looking horrible with three different kinds of switches, yuck.










I used a drywall mortar spatula (can't think of the proper word) heated with a torch to cut out the coin holder in the middle out. I used the spare plastic compartment to cut out a new switchboard to put in the hole, fits real nice with a little sanding. Then I fit some holes for the switches, with smaller holes on top for red LED's to confirm the switch is on. Of course, I left room on it for more switches. I am going to make it a little neater with the wiring underneath, cause right now its looking like spaghetti. Funny story for the side two holes being off centered on the switchboard. I drilled the first one to the side and figured **** making a new one cause it would take too long, so I made it the same pattern, and it turned out nicer than expected.

My gauges will come in soon, hopefully Monday, then if I get the wiring done, I will be able to start the car for the first time with boost.  

Stressed out though, got a lot to do if I want to make it to Berlin Klassik.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Fox fail*

Had my Fox since 1988, l been going thru air approx 15 times with-out a cat bolted in and today I got ranger rick (replace R with D) doing the inspection FML He looked under the car with their typical mirror like many other have in the past but he went the extra distance, then asked to pop the hood, this was something others have not done in the past... "son, where's your cat" (I'm older than Mr. Ranger Rick) so I played dumb and said by the header I guess??, out comes the flashlight, nope, auto fail.... what a D BAg, with only 4 months to go and aircare aka government money grab will be finished coming Jan 1st 2015... I still passed even with 6 month old gas in the car but having no cat in place makes it an automatic fail... good news is I can get 3 months temp insurance for what-ever repairs are needed... Oh, since there are few Canucks on this site, we have no inspections for brakes, tail lights (but will get ticketed by police) or body work issues so we do get off easy... to describe our aircare building, picture a 4 or 5 bay massive garage with rolling dynos, h-vac systems, monitors and OBD type scanners... dotted through-out the city, you roll in, hang over insurance papers, mirror under the vehicle, check the gas cap or psi the system, you then pay, for 92 or older you drive onto the dyno with a tube stuck to your tail pipe... new pay for a 1 minute test to read your ECU (which would show a trouble light if there was issues :screwy:
Anyways, here's the read out


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

They're rather inconsistent, they didn't check my gas cap this year.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

This year my locking gas cap, which has failed in the past, passed.

A couple of years ago they tried to fail Foxarchist's 88 for no cat. Until he got a supervisor that understood his CIS car never had a cat and didn't need one. There was some head shaking.

I might actually miss the annual inspection. Dyno Roulette. Will it be driven in first gear for the whole test? Will it pass?
Second thought. I won't miss it.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> This year my locking gas cap, which has failed in the past, passed.
> 
> A couple of years ago they tried to fail Foxarchist's 88 for no cat. Until he got a supervisor that understood his CIS car never had a cat and didn't need one. There was some head shaking.
> 
> ...


I'm going to miss it. By far the cheapest way to get your car's systems checked out. No mechanic will ever run a sniffer test for $23.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

What the Fox said:


> Had my Fox since 1988, l been going thru air approx 15 times with-out a cat bolted in and today I got ranger rick (replace R with D) doing the inspection FML He looked under the car with their typical mirror like many other have in the past but he went the extra distance, then asked to pop the hood, this was something others have not done in the past... "son, where's your cat" (I'm older than Mr. Ranger Rick) so I played dumb and said by the header I guess??, out comes the flashlight, nope, auto fail.... what a D BAg, with only 4 months to go and aircare aka government money grab will be finished coming Jan 1st 2015... I still passed even with 6 month old gas in the car but having no cat in place makes it an automatic fail... good news is I can get 3 months temp insurance for what-ever repairs are needed... Oh, since there are few Canucks on this site, we have no inspections for brakes, tail lights (but will get ticketed by police) or body work issues so we do get off easy... to describe our aircare building, picture a 4 or 5 bay massive garage with rolling dynos, h-vac systems, monitors and OBD type scanners... dotted through-out the city, you roll in, hang over insurance papers, mirror under the vehicle, check the gas cap or psi the system, you then pay, for 92 or older you drive onto the dyno with a tube stuck to your tail pipe... new pay for a 1 minute test to read your ECU (which would show a trouble light if there was issues :screwy:
> Anyways, here's the read out


Ahaha, that is ****. Mines got no cat either, even the mechanic was dumbfounded when it passed.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Today I started to re-wire my center console, as well as some LED's on my tac. I'm putting in a boost gauge, and a fuel air ratio meter, along with my temp gauge (Three switches). The other two are for my sub, and interior LED's. They will all have a small red LED above the switch. Heres a few pics, beats my old spaghetti wiring job. 











Here I have a small USB charger on the top right, on the top left is my negative terminal. My USB charger is on the left side of the tac.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

voxwagen88 said:


> This year my locking gas cap, which has failed in the past, passed.
> 
> A couple of years ago they tried to fail Foxarchist's 88 for no cat. Until he got a supervisor that understood his CIS car never had a cat and didn't need one. There was some head shaking.
> 
> ...


He showed me in the book it needed a cat.... and I purposely took it out when I went 2-1/2" header straight back... so you argued that point and won?? Nice to see another aircare report also, just to compare... so today to stay in tune with this thread, I drove her to get 3 months mechanical repair insurance which is good enough for the remaining 4 months till aircare ends... be nice when I finally get this engine pulled and put the 20v turbo in with my buddies TT ECU and K04 and 5 spd tranny:laugh:

See you guys Sunday for the show and shine in Vancouver


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Today I realized that my fox is still flooding. All my pretty brand new plugs were carbon fouled. WTFox?! My vacuum leaks are sealed, newer fuel pump, new in tank fuel pump, new (used) fuel distributor, new fuel filter, new coolant temp sensor & sender, non-leaking & properly working cold start valve, specs adjusted air flow plate, I just don't know what to do. Why am I still flooded??? It will start if I floor the gas pedal to open up both valves in the tb, but if I let off completely, it won't idle.  any ideas?


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

SourKandi said:


> Today I realized that my fox is still flooding. All my pretty brand new plugs were carbon fouled. WTFox?! My vacuum leaks are sealed, newer fuel pump, new in tank fuel pump, new (used) fuel distributor, new fuel filter, new coolant temp sensor & sender, non-leaking & properly working cold start valve, specs adjusted air flow plate, I just don't know what to do. Why am I still flooded??? It will start if I floor the gas pedal to open up both valves in the tb, but if I let off completely, it won't idle.  any ideas?



Check for air leaks around the injectors. Carb clean should help find the leak. Good luck


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Filled the tank yesterday. I returned 28 mpg with mixed driving. Still waiting on my wheels to be finished before I can get my new tires installed.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fox papers...*

Last night I was cleaning out my files and I came across my original paper work from when I purchased my Fox new. I have the original window sticker and the supplement sticker showing the addition of the A/C. Also I have a hand written thank you note from the dealership salesman. Not pictured is the finance papers due to personal information, but back in 1990 the interest rate was 12.5%. My sale price was $7250.00. 

I am still the one and only owner of my Fox!:laugh:

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/VWFoxpapers.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/VWFoxpapers.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo VWFoxpapers.jpg"/></a>


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I did this.








Learning body work as I go.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't know if this PDF has ever been shared on here before but maybe someone will find it useful... This is a fairly basic parts listing for Foxes.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_8h5GeUjV7IMnFFcE5vVmRKdEVQLUt5b0dWRWVwc1l4cm1B/edit?usp=sharing

If this link doesn't work, please let me know. This is my first time trying to share a file with Google's Drive.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

doppelfaust said:


> I don't know if this PDF has ever been shared on here before but maybe someone will find it useful... This is a fairly basic parts listing for Foxes.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_8h5GeUjV7IMnFFcE5vVmRKdEVQLUt5b0dWRWVwc1l4cm1B/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> If this link doesn't work, please let me know. This is my first time trying to share a file with Google's Drive.


Brilliant, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Today I picked up my rims from the finisher. I dropped them and a set of new tires at a local tire shop. 
I'm looking forward to driving my wagon with summer tires.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

vw90fox said:


> Last night I was cleaning out my files and I came across my original paper work from when I purchased my Fox new.


Nice. I've got mine around here somewhere. My GL Sport was in the low to mid 9K range tho.

Unfortunately, the wagon is at the hospital (mechanic). Noticed when I would push in the clutch, the engine and transmission would move around and it made a strange high-pitched squealing noise. Drove straight to my mechanic's place, and when I tried to show him what it was doing, it wouldn't start.


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

I did this. That's a fresh Yeungling poured over the exposed body metal. 





Still looking for door weather stripping :/


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fox papers...*



vw90fox said:


> Last night I was cleaning out my files and I came across my original paper work from when I purchased my Fox new. I have the original window sticker and the supplement sticker showing the addition of the A/C. Also I have a hand written thank you note from the dealership salesman. Not pictured is the finance papers due to personal information, but back in 1990 the interest rate was 12.5%. My sale price was $7250.00.
> 
> I am still the one and only owner of my Fox!:laugh:
> 
> <a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/VWFoxpapers.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/VWFoxpapers.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo VWFoxpapers.jpg"/></a>


Today once again I was cleaning out the closet, and found the shirt that the VW Dealership gave me when I bought the Fox. It is a FAHRVERGNUGEN Polo shirt that was part of the campaign at the time. I had forgotten that I had this shirt.

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/FoxShirt.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/FoxShirt.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo FoxShirt.jpg"/></a>


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

vw90fox said:


> It is a FAHRVERGNUGEN Polo shirt that was part of the campaign at the time.


Want. Might need.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Had a Flat today....*

I went to work today, and somebody threw a way a bunch of lumber in our dumpster. Five people by lunch time had flats. My luck I picked up a nail on the way out going home. The good thing is that I had it in the back of my mind that I might have a flat. So I caught it before it went down and prevented ruining the tire or the rim.So I stopped at my local tire shop. the guy was pretty cool. He charged me $5.00 to take the tire off, repair it,check the air in all 4 tires and rotated my tires. So I gave him a $5.00 tip on top of the $5.00 charge for the repair. He was interested in the Fox, and asked if I would be interested in selling the Fox. "I said I'm sorry it's not for sale". So he said if I think about it, let him know. He asked a few more questions about the Fox and just as i was ready to leave this guy pulls in behind me and says " Wow! that's a clean Fox! Do you want to sell it?" " My mother had one and it was the first car I learned to drive in." He continued to speak, " I have been looking for one, because I miss that car." I replyed " Sorry it's not for sale." Then he offered me $2,500.00 and I still said "Sorry" then the tire shop guy said he would pay $3,000.00. I told them they were generous offers but the car is not for sale. Well they went back and forth between the two of them and they went as high as $5,225.00. I had to stop them and told them thanks but no thanks, I am not parting with the car, even though the offer was hard to pass up. But I love to drive my Fox. :laugh:


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

vw90fox said:


> I went to work today, and somebody threw a way a bunch of lumber in our dumpster. Five people by lunch time had flats. My luck I picked up a nail on the way out going home. The good thing is that I had it in the back of my mind that I might have a flat. So I caught it before it went down and prevented ruining the tire or the rim.So I stopped at my local tire shop. the guy was pretty cool. He charged me $5.00 to take the tire off, repair it,check the air in all 4 tires and rotated my tires. So I gave him a $5.00 tip on top of the $5.00 charge for the repair. He was interested in the Fox, and asked if I would be interested in selling the Fox. "I said I'm sorry it's not for sale". So he said if I think about it, let him know. He asked a few more questions about the Fox and just as i was ready to leave this guy pulls in behind me and says " Wow! that's a clean Fox! Do you want to sell it?" " My mother had one and it was the first car I learned to drive in." He continued to speak, " I have been looking for one, because I miss that car." I replyed " Sorry it's not for sale." Then he offered me $2,500.00 and I still said "Sorry" then the tire shop guy said he would pay $3,000.00. I told them they were generous offers but the car is not for sale. Well they went back and forth between the two of them and they went as high as $5,225.00. I had to stop them and told them thanks but no thanks, I am not parting with the car, even though the offer was hard to pass up. But I love to drive my Fox. :laugh:


**** man... $5300 would buy a helluva reliable car


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I too drove my car to work. I bought new summer tires last week. Way better than the all-season tires I'm used to driving. The all-seasons are great for general driving, but weren't great for serious autox driving ( they hit their limit quickly). The dunlops are entirely different. On my long way home there are some lonely curvy roads with a decent speed limit. Without going much at all over the limit I can drive these curves competently with the all-seasons. Using the summer tires, there is lots more traction, no squealing, and much less tendency for the tire to roll over. 

They're on special on tirerack for $118/tire (185/60/14).


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Had a Flat today....*



toast_king said:


> **** man... $5300 would buy a helluva reliable car


At toast_king, you are correct that $5,300.00 would buy a newer and a fairly nice car. As for reliability, well my 90 Fox has 501,783 miles on it and still runs like a champ. I keep her tuned and change the fluids regularly. I have only opened the engine once and that was at 487,000 + miles. Only because I started to seep oil thru one of the valve seats and it would smoke a little on start up. So I completely rebuilt the engine at that point. The 90 Fox is my daily driver and I have a 52 mile round trip to work and back everyday. I'm the one and only owner of my Fox and it is my baby.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

vw90fox,
I had a 1985 Jetta with 250,000 miles. The odometer stopped working at around 220,000 miles. I drove the car several years on road trips and travels home for some time. I'm hoping the 1.8 in my fox lasts for a while too. At 181,385 miles, it runs very well. I put 10,000 miles on my wagon last year on a 110 mile round trip commute. This year my commute is 11 miles.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

vw90fox said:


> At toast_king, you are correct that $5,300.00 would buy a newer and a fairly nice car. As for reliability, well my 90 Fox has 501,783 miles on it and still runs like a champ. I keep her tuned and change the fluids regularly. I have only opened the engine once and that was at 487,000 + miles. Only because I started to seep oil thru one of the valve seats and it would smoke a little on start up. So I completely rebuilt the engine at that point. The 90 Fox is my daily driver and I have a 52 mile round trip to work and back everyday. I'm the one and only owner of my Fox and it is my baby.


5,300 bucks also buys you Banned Wagon's complete collection.  But your baby has obviously got you through a lot, not really replaceable.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*The Fox...*



mike in SC said:


> vw90fox,
> I had a 1985 Jetta with 250,000 miles. The odometer stopped working at around 220,000 miles. I drove the car several years on road trips and travels home for some time. I'm hoping the 1.8 in my fox lasts for a while too. At 181,385 miles, it runs very well. I put 10,000 miles on my wagon last year on a 110 mile round trip commute. This year my commute is 11 miles.


mike in SC
I had a 1988 Jetta Karat GLi, I put 300,000 + miles on it before I had a lady plow into it doing 72MPH while I was sitting still behind a large dump truck a stop light. It was totaled but I walked away without a scratch. As for the Fox it has been my commuter car since I bought it new, and will be so until it dies or I die which ever comes first.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*The Fox...*



bluetoes591 said:


> 5,300 bucks also buys you Banned Wagon's complete collection.  But your baby has obviously got you through a lot, not really replaceable.


bluetoes591
Amen to that! But the Fox is my baby and it puts us in a unique crowd. Or as my wife puts it "The Fox is like the ugly little runt of the litter, and that is what makes it cute.".

One thing for sure is that the Fox does get peoples attention!


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Got my sedan running on 8lbs of boost. Not to bad, pulled real nice for an abs pipe build. Video incoming soon, however I ran into some problems with electrical, I think I shorted my whole system out, and no power is going to anything. Peeling in 2nd, not too bad for a 4speed huh? 

I also need to do some tuning though, I have some idle lag from my setup. It drops to stalling point (around 250 rpm) and lifts back to 1.1k then back down and slowly evens out after 3-4 rounds of that after I let off the throttle and there is low boost.


I'm also having problems with my wastegate, it seems to be letting alot of exhaust go, so I just dislocated it for the time being. No knocking or anything though, sounds nice to me! I am using diesel oil (15w-40) right now to clean my system then moving on to some preformance oil soon.

I took it out today (bad idea) to show off at the local "Peach Festival" and it sounded like a transport truck with the BOV. Ended up in me over running it to the point I needed a tow back home cause of my electrical system. In the morning I will try to find out what happened, but I think the heat sync from the turbo melted the insulation off my positive terminal to the battery and shorted to the chassis. Nothing works in my car now that is electrical!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Got my Extreme White city lights in.
They go well with the PIAA Extreme White H4s.
And the LEDs.
Took 11 years to complete the lighting.
:what:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did today on my Fox...*

Today I changed the oil. It has been quite hot here in Texas, so I decided to change my oil right at 3,000 miles. The oil actually looked pretty good. Even the magnetic drain plug hardly had any metal shavings. Which is good, that meant that the K&N oil filter was doing its job or I have very little engine wear from the Mobil One Full Synthetic. Or both. 
*
Magnetic Drain Plug photo.*
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03628.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03628.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03628.jpg"/></a>

*Old Oil.*
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03631.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03631.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03631.jpg"/></a>

*New Oil*
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03630.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03630.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03630.jpg"/></a>


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Your oil is remarkably clean. :thumbup: How many miles on that engine?


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

The harness for my radiator fan motor had been perpetually slipping off just enough for the fan not to kick on. After two weeks of uncertainty, finally fixed (*rigged*) it to work consistently. Not an elegant solution (it involves zip ties), but I ran it through the gauntlet of tests today and the fan works when it is supposed to -- every time.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Today I got my car running a bit smoother on boost. My Boost gauge isn't working properly, and I cannot figure it out. The turbo is obviously spooling as it sounds like a transport truck, and the pull is unreal. But the boost gauge is constantly in the negitives. Does anyone know if there is a one way valve going into the brake booster? That could be my problem since it is hooked up to there on a "T" fitting where a vacuum cannister is normally attached to.

I put my new bushings that alaincopter sold to me, and short shifted my linkage as well. Wow! It is the most crisp feeling shifting I have ever felt, definitly suggested.

As for my build, I blew boost clamps off of the charge tubing 5-7 times now. Nothing really can compete with the scare of that happening. But luckily I had tools in my trunk and just put them back on. Sadly I haven't hit the rev limit with success, everytime I try, it has either short out at the cold start injector or just blew a boost charge pipe clamp. I am running 15w-40 oil (diesel) with success, although my makeshift "T" from where my oil pressure gauge used to be and what is my oil feed to the turbo now, is very bad and my oil pressure light goes on a lot. 

Tomorrow I will be going to a drift meet in Cayuga Ontario if any of you are going, I will be there in my car (fingers crossed). When I get home I will be working on my downpipe, which I am debating whether or not to even use an exhaust pipe cause my car sounds amazing with no exhaust pipe. I want I will then try to adjust get a nice afr mix going. Someone I know through a friend told me I needed colder spark plugs. Have any of you used these?

As well, I am trying to get another fox off someone nearby. It would be nice to have a spare engine around.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Clean Oil...*



bluetoes591 said:


> Your oil is remarkably clean. :thumbup: How many miles on that engine?


@ bluetoes591, I rebuilt the engine at 488,790 miles and since then I hava put on an additional 28,500 miles for a grand total of 517,290 miles on the original engine and transmission. One trick that I learned from my grandfather was to drain your motor oil and raise the vehicle in the direction of the oil drain to drain out as much of the old oil as possible, then take (use the cheapest oil you can find for this step) about 1/2 quart of clean oil and pour it into the engine and let it drain out to flush out what ever old oil remains in the pan. If it still looks dirty as it is slowing down to a drip, then pour the rest of the quart in and let it drain. This helps keep your oil cleaner longer because you are not mixing it with any dirty oil.  Oh, and always change your oil filter. I don't know of anyone who does this, but I have heard of some folks that change the oil filter every other oil change. :banghead: One other thing that I do is clean my air fliter ( running a K&N air filter.) evey oil change, wheather it looks like it needs it or not.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

turned up my boost today from 15 to 22 psi and holy sh&t this car is scary after I drove got out. my hand were shaking. yeah that fast. I can hit 120mph in 3rd and still have 2 more gears to go. I have a nice tall gear tranny :laugh:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I couldn't imagine 120 mpg in a fox. Cool though.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, I went to leave for work yesterday and, lo and behold, after getting the car rolling I pushed the clutch pedal at the end of my driveway and it went straight to the floor. Nothing. No resistance. Turned the key off before I shot out into the street and got it into reverse. Restarted and backed back into my space. Guessing that the clutch cable has come loose from the top of the pedal. And we all know how much FUN that is to get to! I will have to put it back together tonight after work. Until then I will be driving my old Dodge truck. Such a huge difference between the two vehicles!


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

vwturbofox said:


> turned up my boost today from 15 to 22 psi and holy sh&t this car is scary after I drove got out. my hand were shaking. yeah that fast. I can hit 120mph in 3rd and still have 2 more gears to go. I have a nice tall gear tranny :laugh:


Thats sick. I managed 160kms/h last night in 4th. I tried third a few times at 5-6-7rpm but every time a charge pipe clamp blew. Scary feeling. Your probably on a 5 speed so I don't really compete. What are you using for shocks? I really need to figure something out for my car, it just tilts along every gear...


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I pulled parts off of this little guy today:








It's so sad, no rust, interior was almost immaculate, and the engine looked way better than mine. Made me wonder if it could have run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

After a little bit of detecting, I have determined that my clutch issue is at the harder end of the spectrum. The cable has broken. So she will be motionless until I can pull the cable off the parts car. Still driving the truck.

Edit: pulled the cable off the parts car and it is in excellent condition. It is also a much heavier cable than the one on my wagon. 

Quick question. ... has anyone tried to use the cable from a 1993 four door on a 1988 wagon? GAP shows a different listing for the 4 door.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

A little more body work and then I bought a car last night.








A little new for me over the Fox. 


Have a good day!!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I ordered lower injector inserts so I can change the lower o-rings. Discovered oil that had been sucked in (before i changed the valve cover gasket there was enough o a leak onto the injectors that it sucked oil through and burned it!) I also cleaned some of the spare parts I picked up. Hard to believe, the air flow meter and fuel distributor HAS NEVER BEEN ADJUSTED. It still has the protective seal over the hole for your hex wrench! Even the potentiometer still has the plastic over the adjusting screws! Not sure if that's good or bad yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Not adjusted is ok with me. When I had serious fuel problems an unadjusted fuel distributor solved lots of issues.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

SourKandi said:


> I ordered lower injector inserts so I can change the lower o-rings. Discovered oil that had been sucked in (before i changed the valve cover gasket there was enough o a leak onto the injectors that it sucked oil through and burned it!) I also cleaned some of the spare parts I picked up. Hard to believe, the air flow meter and fuel distributor HAS NEVER BEEN ADJUSTED. It still has the protective seal over the hole for your hex wrench! Even the potentiometer still has the plastic over the adjusting screws! Not sure if that's good or bad yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't even figure out how to adjust mine. I have tried what the bentley manual says to do but the hex doesn't catch on anything.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

You'll need a 3mm hex to make any adjustments. I bought a cheap set of long hex wrenches from harbor freight.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Dragonmike, the clutch cables did change somewhere in there, I think 1990. I don't think you can swap them.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

I was able to make the 93 cable work. I had to cut the washers and spacer off the 88 cable and put them all on the 93 cable. Other than that it all fit perfectly. And the clutch pedal feels so much better now!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice work on the clutch cable. 


Have a good day!!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

Simono said:


> Thats sick. I managed 160kms/h last night in 4th. I tried third a few times at 5-6-7rpm but every time a charge pipe clamp blew. Scary feeling. Your probably on a 5 speed so I don't really compete. What are you using for shocks? I really need to figure something out for my car, it just tilts along every gear...


I use h&r springs on the stock brand new struts. then I strapped it down with aircraft cable. to hold the suspension down 
and 160kms is not bad what around 100mph I think. trust me having to much power can be bad. for example on the freeway to day doing 70mph. hit the gas tires blow off. and I just spin. but if you drive it just right this car is fuc%ing fast never been beat around here ever.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm going to track down an oil leak from the back of the engine. Pretty sure it's coming from the oil pressure sensor. 
I need to bleed the brakes again too.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Wideband controller and gauge are ordered now. I also put in an order with Autohaus AZ to get the parts need to switch to a standard Bosch injector. I also bought my OBD2 ABA throttle body.

All that is left to purchase is the pieces to build my intake, which should be fairly inexpensive.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Discovered a small tear in my passengers side outer C/V boot. Wheel was looking a little greasy, now I know why. Also tried on my very dirty 13" Zandvoorts to make sure they fit over my brakes. I like the look better than the 14" Zandvoorts. Tightened handbrake cable, replaced other rear brake cylinder, etc.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Attempting lower injector insert removal today. Eeek I hope I do it ok!


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Actually Happened Last Night...*

Germanpettingzoo was on his way back from Niagara Falls by bus; and was going to have a couple hour layover in Toronto, at the Bay Street Bus Station....we were in touch by text....and I offered to come downtown and pick him up for a quick tour of the city, on the way back to my house....so we could wake Woody II up; and abuse him for half an hour or so....

I drove my Pigsat down to pick him up.....it is the one of my three cars that is legally covered to drive on the road....we made it back to my place in about twenty minutes....leaving roughly an hour or so before he had to be back DT to catch his bus back to Ottawa....

We had a greeting beer in my garage before I went out to woody II to put the dash from Woody III; back on the seats of Woody III; before I could flip up the back seat, to allow for a passenger (the front seat has been removed; and I LIKE it that way...!!!)....Woody II fired up with no problem, and sounded kind of angry that I have been neglecting him for the past summer...we went bizzing around my neighbourhood in the pouring rain; maybe getting up to 90 km/h on the slick, and VERY bumpy/uneven pavement (some construction) in my area....

I did a couple of laps....pulled over to the side of the road, got out, then said, "Your Turn...!!!"; "COOL.....Won't say no...!!!", as J just slid form the backseat into the drivers' seat like putting on an old glove....I didn't put on my seat belt in the back seat; but, I am VERY glad that the handle in the ceiling is "frisch und fest".......we had a brief tour around the hood...the pads are glazed, so braking on wet pavement was tricky....but for a young man....Germanpettingzoo is a VERY talented driver from the brief display that he put on last night....there was nothing crazy going on....but we DID have some fun...!!! PLUS, it is ALWAYS NICE to meet a fellow Foxer in the flesh....!!! Cheers...:beer:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hahahaha, awesome!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

One down...


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

And they all made it out!


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

SourKandi said:


> And they all made it out!


My buddy with an 81 cabriolet just cleaned his injectors, but he couldnt get one of those plastic holders out since it broke. Great idea using concrete anchors though! He is going to try it soon.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

A HUGE piece of the Megasquirt puzzle fell into place today, I secured a 12x30' work space! I can't wait! Also, this arrived.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I filled the tank. Im getting 27 mpg with in town driving. I'm debating some thing about my brakes, but I'd like input. 
I installed 10 inch brakes a few months back. I didn't put in a larger brake master cylinder (stock). Historically my brakes, and moreover the pedal height and feel have been not great. 
I still have stock sized vented brakes in storage. I'm thinking that I can see how the brakes improve with smaller rotor and corresponding brake calipers. Or I can just use a larger master cylinder. I'm not as enthused about doing the job, but might be worth the effort. 

Is it necessary to upgrade the master with larger brakes? I've read some conflicting information whether or not replacement is needed.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Ok so here's how it went; new lower inserts installed and injectors reseated. Everything back together and attempted the start :
https://vimeo.com/105085247

Still wouldn't idle. So I put on the air flow housing and fuel distributor I pulled off the '90 donor car, and then this happened:

https://vimeo.com/105085501

Test drove down the way...
https://vimeo.com/105085624

Here's where I'm at. It still is sluggish, or as my buddy puts it: "can't get out of its own way". Any further suggestions? I tested the thermo time switch as per Bentley and it should be ok. All vacuum lines are sealed. Painstakingly. 

Should I go back and try readjusting cam timing now that I have no vac leaks and what appears to be good fuel distribution? Any other suggestions? 

Still stoked I got it running today! Again...


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

Mine died and I figured it out, changed the fuel filter and fixed some broken lines going to the motor(line going into the head above the intake manifold runner) and the line going to the iac valve to the intake boot. I had to turn in (clock wise) the 3mm idle mixture screw in the fuel distributor about 3 full turns also had to adjust the throttle stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

SourKandi sounds like your idle air control valve might be shot causing your idle to be high also check for kinked lines










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

It's bolted to the back of the intake with two 5mm allens just under the throttle body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I've actually checked to make sure it worked, put in the freezer and it opens. Even have a spare one. Originally one of the vac lines there was sliced wide open, what I thought was the final vac leak, and when I fixed it the car wouldn't start at all. (As a result of that I replaced the lower injector seats and o-rings which were COMPLETELY shot) I'll take another look at it and maybe change it out again. It seems that now it starts a little harder once the engine is warm too. Thanks for suggestions I will check there again. 
The other thing I think could be a shot fuel pump. The one I have is newer (before the car was parked for a year) but the in tank pump was out and it was overworked for who knows how long. I don't have the tools to test fuel pressure and haven't tested at least volume yet. So those are things I can do to test that before I just replace. I put a new fuel filter on it in June but since my problem seems like a fuel/air problem I'm not ruling out any of these things.


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

Did you blow out your fuel lines with compressed air? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

I had cis-e on mine and I was tired of the headache so I switched to cis for it's easier to diagnose and work on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Didn't blow thru the fuel lines. I did remove the injectors and cleaned em out real well. Also removed the cat when it burned up after a test run.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

If I had the money I would carb it. :/


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

Check out FCPeuro.com for parts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Making progress on the body work one day at a time.:wave:


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Omg omg omg. I fixed it!!!! Silly me had plug wires in wrong spaces. Don't know how we missed that after adjusting timing so many times. But now, it goes. It goes very well. It's very happy!!!! Now I'm going to go get a donor windshield and install my new shocks!!! So happy!!!


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Sweeeettt!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Excellent.  Damn those simple fixes and their being the last thing you try...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice wagon. Glad you got it running. 
Now what about that MGB in your garage? Looks like a chrome bumper car?


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I bled the brakes again. At least now the pedal doesn't go to the floor with hard braking. 
I'm figuring a way to get some new grey vinyl in the interior too.


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

About time sourkandi cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

Mike in SC sounds like your master cylinder is leaking internally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea, I've been avoiding MC replacement. Time for an upgrade.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Saskcracker said:


> About time sourkandi cheers


No kidding! I feel like such a tool for overlooking something that simple. I just went the wrong way around the distributor. Such a D'oh moment. One things for certain tho, I've really learned my way around this engine and I can only hope that was the reason it took me so long to figure it out. I also learned that it doesn't hurt to double check with Bentley even if you think you know what to do


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Congratulations, SourKandi! ! Hadn't thought of that! I am ashamed of my memory. The P.O. of my wagon had replaced the plug wires and had installed them like an air cooled engine. Car would run, but seemed to be struggling. Sorry I didn't think about that sooner. Glad you saved another Fox!!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

mike in SC said:


> Nice wagon. Glad you got it running.
> Now what about that MGB in your garage? Looks like a chrome bumper car?


Oh that's my buddy's little MG, the one that's been so kind to lend hours of his life and the lift in his garage and countless banged heads for helping me with my wagon. =D it's had many trips to the dragon this year. It's a pretty sweet little thing. Can't believe you could tell what it was back there!! Hah


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Looking to grab that windshield for my fox today. And get this guys: my local parts yard set yet ANOTHER fox on the lot yesterday!!!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

SourKandi, 
Grab any intact door handles and side view mirrors from that junkyard Fox. If it has a 5 speed, yank that too, the entire shifter and the tranny. Get underneath and pull the fuel pump assembly - four nuts and the whole bracket comes out with the pump, filter, and various collectors attached. Feel free to cut the hoses that connect to the tank, but save the hoses in the assembly if they're any good, especially the "S" hose that connects to the pump, as these fail often, are NLA, and are different sized at each end so difficult to replace with standard hoses. Might consider grabbing the fuel distributor assembly, tho I don't think these go bad very often. :thumbup:


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

This one has a tach in the dash too. That's all still there. Looks like the fuel tank was full of sludge, I need the brackets that hold up fuel pump and when I looked underneath, I saw a horrifying goop slowly draining out of the hole they put in the gas tank.


----------



## Saskcracker (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's a question for you fox lovers. Any of you have a higher out put alternator? My brushes went in my alternator, ordered new Bosch regulator for $12.00 through Worldpak. What alternator fits on our foxes? I have a stereo with subs and just wondering if there's an upgrade out there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I picked up a freshly rebuilt alt. from the pull a part a few years back off of an A2 jetta. Fits fine on the fox. Same engine, same mounting points, good luck.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

A 90 amp Bosch alternator was used in Foxes with A/C. Same one is in a lot of Mk IIs. Bolts right on, I have one in my car.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I fixed the completely destroyed front passenger seat belt today! Thanks donor cars!


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Hey SourKandi, know anyone coming out to Oklahoma this weekend for the OU/Tennessee game? I could use a rear seat belt, drivers side.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Finally got my wheels painted! Now I just need to chop two coils after winter...


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

^^^ I like the wheels.

Had my cracked windshield replaced today. They found some rust in the seal channel but were able to grind most of it out .


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Who did you have do your windshield? I need one too


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

greggearhead said:


> Who did you have do your windshield? I need one too


Safelite on Centennial did it for $262. I scheduled an appointment online 3-4 days ago and they replaced while I waited this afternoon in about an hour-and-a-half.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Cracked windshield: replaced!!! I drove her home today guys!!! She is my Clara, my impossible girl


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh! SourKandi! Another Who-vian! I have been trying to figure out how to make mine resemble a TARDIS (it's already blue), but haven't come up with a decent result yet!


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Perflex..?*

Hey there DragonMike...how about getting a pattern printed on some Perflex...? Perflex is a vinyl window coating that has zillions of holes punched through it....they use it on buses and taxicabs over windows so that advertising appliques are seamless....you could approach a local signshop to see what they might charge to print the windows of the 'Tardis' (which you would likely have to supply) on some Perflex....then apply it yourself...it is VERY easy to do....with patience....but would look really cool on a blue Wagon........

"...I know a guy......."


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

DragonMike, I actually haven't applied it yet but my hubby had surprised me right after I brought the fox home, with the first tattoo for my car, a big white Tardis that's going on the hatch window =D I've been waiting until it was drive able before attaching it tho! 
And Krammit, those are really cool. My mother has one of those on the roof of her Mini Cooper, it's of a 50's pin-up girl


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

*Into year 14*

Sunday was the 13th anniversary of the purchase of the Blue wagon.
202927 on the odometer.
If I've done the math right on the cluster changes, 176169 are with me.
:beer:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

voxwagen88 said:


> Sunday was the 13th anniversary of the purchase of the Blue wagon.
> 202927 on the odometer.
> If I've done the math right on the cluster changes, 176169 are with me.
> :beer:


Congrats Regan! I hope to have just as many years and kilometers with mine.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

3rd day driving Clara, she is wanting to overheat and steam escaping from overflow fill cap.  or at least I can't find any other hose leaks... I really thought the cooling fan was working properly, but I'm skeptical...


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

SourKandi said:


> 3rd day driving Clara, she is wanting to overheat and steam escaping from overflow fill cap.  or at least I can't find any other hose leaks... I really thought the cooling fan was working properly, but I'm skeptical...


Can you hear the fan come on when she's hot?

Might be a thermostat issue, either not opening all the way or not at all. A way to check if it's opening at all is to touch the lower radiator hose periodically as the car warms up. It should be cool until the car reaches operating temperature. After that there should be a small temperature differential between the upper and lower hoses. Careful! They can be damn hot, so if you have an infrared thermometer that's obviously better than touching.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Fan has come on and. Off plenty before, but as I'm watching damn hot steam pour out of the overflow, hissing up a storm, no fan. Does not want to start when hot. Cooling for over an hour now.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Thermostat has been on my list to check/replace, it just seemed to be working as it would come on/off when it was idling when we were previously working on *engine timing, idle speed.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Also check the plug on the fan motor. Make sure it makes good contact. Had to take the plug apart on mine and clean the contacts and tighten them up a little bit. Works fine now.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

You're right. The contacts are way grody


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Also, be careful to keep track of the wire lock on the plug. I lost mine and had to use zip ties to hold the plug in place. Have not been able to find the proper replacement. Seems there are 3 possibilities and the one for my car is the most difficult to find!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I couldn't find in the book what the recommendation is for replacement of the thermostat (like which temp is the oem replacement) am I just not seeing it in Bentley?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

SourKandi said:


> I couldn't find in the book what the recommendation is for replacement of the thermostat (like which temp is the oem replacement) am I just not seeing it in Bentley?


Pretty sure stock is 87 degrees celsius.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Dropped the tank and undercarriage assembly and replaced most of the fuel hoses.

~$40 15' 5/16" Gates Barricade FI hose: http://www.rockauto.com/dbphp/x,catalog,64,partnum,27348,d,GATES_27348.html
This replaces all the oem cloth braided 7mm hose (5/16" = 7.9mm but it fits well). This is 30R14 rated, which far exceeds the OEM hose and can handle ethanol no problemo. Should last a good long time. 15' is way more than needed, but it was cheaper than getting it by the foot. Good for the runs to/from the tank, for replacing the plastic hard lines (mine were miraculously still fine so I left them), for the hose connecting to the return hard line, and for replacing the filter-hardline hose (requires finding fittings. I lucked out one time and found some on a junkyard Fox).

$6 + shipping: People seem to recommend ABA hose clamps, so I got a 10 pack of 21014: http://www.caphardwaresupply.com/5-16-id-fuel-line-clamp-10-pk-12-5-14-5mm.html
I've seen people recommend either #14 or #15, but I saw some sites list #13 for VWs. After using the #14s, I'd be willing to bet #13s would work just fine: http://www.caphardwaresupply.com/1-4-id-fuel-line-clamp-10-pk-11-5-13-5mm.html Will need up to 14 of these depending on if you need to replace the plastic hard lines and filter-hardline hose. If not, 8 should do.

*Filler neck hose at less than $2/inch!* After years of leaking, I finally got to replacing this guy. The OEM hump hose has long been NLA and I hope I've found a viable alternative: http://www.fillernecksupply.com/servlet/the-1405/1-dsh-5-fdsh-8"-or-1.62-Inch/Detail I got 5" of 1-5/8" (41mm) and believe I ended up cutting close to an inch off. A little short works out okay, but too long and you may run into issues when taking up the tank. They aren't kidding when they say this is "soft wall." It went on with absolute ease, and I'm tempted to say the 1-1/2" (38mm) would even work: http://www.fillernecksupply.com/servlet/the-1404/7318-1-dsh-1-fdsh-2"-INCH-RUBBER/Detail For reference, the stock hose is 38mm, the filler nipples are 42mm, and the lips are 46mm (thanks @sasheemoto). Unfortunately, this hose is only 30R7 rated, which may or may not handle E15 that well.

For the undercarriage reservoir to fuel pump hose, I used a 3/8"-5/8" adapter (what a ripoff). I was able to find some 30R10 rated 5/8" hose on ebay (actually summit racing is the seller): http://www.ebay.com/itm/PPE-Hose-Fu...-Fuel-Hose-1ft-2-layers-/191307968732?vxp=mtr
5/8" hose really cannot bend and mine is a bit kinked. I should have gotten a longer run of 3/8" hose than I did (again Gates Barricade FI 30R14).

Interestingly, I was originally planning on swapping my spare junkyard main pump, but found it to have a different size port (yes, I pulled it from a CIS-E Fox). I don't have it with me at the moment, but I remember I looked up the part number and found it to be for a mid-80s Audi 4000/5000. I didn't measure it but the port seemed to be about the same size as the reservoir's (~3/8"). Assuming this pump has the same / similar enough specs, it may be an option, allowing for a single run of 3/8" hose.

Changed the in-tank pump while I was at it. The assembly was an absolute bitch to spin off the tank. I got a new o-ring but am now _deeply_ regretting not lubricating it before putting it back together. Hopefully, it never has to come apart again.. Got a short run of 5/16" submersible hose for the in-tank pump: http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-16-ID-7-9...Fuel-Pumps-3-inch-piece-/151409485468?vxp=mtr Cut it to match the original hose. 

Only took having to stop for gas 5 times on a 20 mile drive for me to finally replace the hoses :laugh:


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

SourKandi said:


> Cracked windshield: replaced!!! I drove her home today guys!!! She is my Clara, my impossible girl


<3 you just won the internet AND my heart lol

(not actually the last one but I still appreciate your Whovianism)


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

ziddey said:


> Dropped the tank and undercarriage assembly and replaced most of the fuel hoses. ....
> 
> Only took having to stop for gas 5 times on a 20 mile drive for me to finally replace the hoses :laugh:


After reading that I can see why you waited. Congrats on your accomplishment. I had to replace some of my lines around the filter and transfer box by the pump and it was a nightmare. Thnx for sharing!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

That's some good information. I pulled lots of parts off of the last fox I saw at the jy. I pulled a good filler hose too, but the alternative above May be time better spent bc it'd be new hose. 

I changed my oil last week. I've been driving the wagon spiritedly with the summer tires I bought last month. Way better handling than all season tires. I'm thinking about having the AC fixed, but still not sure.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*The Fox and the CTS-V.....*

Saturday morning I went to HEB(Our local Grocery Store) to get few groceries that my wife ask me to pick up. Since the Fox was in the driveway I went to HEB (Our local Grocery Store) in it. As I was getting out this young man in a 2014 Cadillac CTS-V pulls in next to my little Fox. He gets out sounding very excited, and said to me " Wow I love your car! My friend in high school had a Fox and he would get me a ride home everyday! I miss riding in the crazy little car. Would you give me a ride?" So I told him " If you want, I'll let you drive it, but I will have to hold on to your keys." He said, in an excited voice " Really" " OK!" so he handed me the keys to his CTS-V . So I handed him my key to the Fox. He took it around the parking lot 2 times and came back with a really big smile on his face. He said " Man that was AWESOME!" "Can you take a picture of me with your car so I can put it on Face Book?" So he handed me his phone and I took a couple of pictures of him and my car. He said " I have to call my friend and tell him!" "Thanks you made my day!" I wished him well and he drove off and I went into HEB (Our local Grocery Store) with a grin on my face, just knowing that it made his day, it made my day!

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03547.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03547.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03547.jpg"/></a>


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Great Story...!!!*

I started a thread several months ago (18+).....your post would be a great addition....perhaps some of the more recent members have stories to tell also...here is the thread....http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5944675-Tell-Us-A-Fox-Tale&highlight=tell+fox+tale....to the Fox.......cheers....:beer:


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

vw90fox said:


> Saturday morning I went to HEB(Our local Grocery Store) to get few groceries that my wife ask me to pick up. Since the Fox was in the driveway I went to HEB (Our local Grocery Store) in it. As I was getting out this young man in a 2014 Cadillac CTS-V pulls in next to my little Fox. He gets out sounding very excited, and said to me " Wow I love your car! My friend in high school had a Fox and he would get me a ride home everyday! I miss riding in the crazy little car. Would you give me a ride?" So I told him " If you want, I'll let you drive it, but I will have to hold on to your keys." He said, in an excited voice " Really" " OK!" so he handed me the keys to his CTS-V . So I handed him my key to the Fox. He took it around the parking lot 2 times and came back with a really big smile on his face. He said " Man that was AWESOME!" "Can you take a picture of me with your car so I can put it on Face Book?" So he handed me his phone and I took a couple of pictures of him and my car. He said " I have to call my friend and tell him!" "Thanks you made my day!" I wished him well and he drove off and I went into HEB (Our local Grocery Store) with a grin on my face, just knowing that it made his day, it made my day!
> 
> <a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03547.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03547.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03547.jpg"/></a>


That is so awesome. Just, so awesome.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I replaced my thermostat! The one that came out looked curiously different than the one that went in, as if it was missing a whole bottom part. I didn't snap a pic of the one that went in, but it was pretty close to the one in Bentley. U can tell the difference just from the pic in the book:









Now fingers crossed it works lol.


----------



## Mk1vr (Jan 13, 2013)

I did this over the past couple weeks


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

SourKandi said:


> I replaced my thermostat! The one that came out looked curiously different than the one that went in, as if it was missing a whole bottom part.
> 
> Now fingers crossed it works lol.


I suppose the question is, where did the rest of it go? I suppose it could have been removed by somebody in the past, but if you were going to run without a thermostat, wouldn't you just remove the whole thing? I wonder if there are pieces of thermostat in your cooling system, that would certainly cause overheating issues.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

bluetoes591 said:


> I suppose the question is, where did the rest of it go? I suppose it could have been removed by somebody in the past, but if you were going to run without a thermostat, wouldn't you just remove the whole thing? I wonder if there are pieces of thermostat in your cooling system, that would certainly cause overheating issues.


Well, I worried about that too, but it was clear that the old thermostat didn't have that little saucer part on the end, it wasn't broken, just a different kind I guess. 

And she seems to be MUCH happier now! Even idles better imo. And after letting her warm up, we realized that the 2-speed fan had NEVER worked properly since the beginning of my project. It had always come on FULL BLAST after warming up for quite some time. Now, it comes on more often, but it's soft and quiet, low speed. She also has the proper pink fluid in it, boy is it pretty!  

Gave her a bath, she ran like a charm all 25 miles home =D


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

SourKandi said:


> Well, I worried about that too, but it was clear that the old thermostat didn't have that little saucer part on the end, it wasn't broken, just a different kind I guess.
> 
> And she seems to be MUCH happier now! Even idles better imo. And after letting her warm up, we realized that the 2-speed fan had NEVER worked properly since the beginning of my project. It had always come on FULL BLAST after warming up for quite some time. Now, it comes on more often, but it's soft and quiet, low speed. She also has the proper pink fluid in it, boy is it pretty!
> 
> Gave her a bath, she ran like a charm all 25 miles home =D


Interesting, never seen one like that before. Sounds like you may have solved your problem though, so that's great!


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

I took the turbo fox to the track the other night, running a 17.5 second 1/4 mile at best, mind you im 4 speed with stock suspension. It was a laugh. 

Going into the winter months, 1 blown head gasket, 7 oil changes, 2 oil filter changes, a blown turbo, 1 burnt air filter and support box, 1 blown intercooler (it exploded) 4 broken boost clamps I have finally decided (after maybe a whole month of driving like a boss with my dads entire toolbox in the trunk the whole time) to take the turbo out of my fox. This was mainly because I need a daily driver and having no personal, warm shop to work from, an unreliable car is not going to be fun to work on in two feet of snow. Luckily I made the build just for this purpose, so I drove home from school today and got home at 3, from then I took apart my half ass turbo build, and not four hours later my car is back to OEM. Running better than ever since I have now learned about timing a vehicle properly with an adjustable timing light and my trusty bible. But don't worry, I will have a built engine ready to go for the spring 

I also took most of the rust off my fuel distributor, then painted it matte black, along with all my half rusted away fuel injection lines (on the pressure fittings, not the braided hose). I figured it was better than letting it rust totally away. I left my battery in the trunk, because its a nice change I think. I also replaced all my vacuum line with new stuff. Works well and im happy. Next thing is an electric Hookah in the car


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Drove to Norris Dam today. Round trip miles put on : 70. It was a blast. Except I need to get my new front shocks installed. Bouncy bouncy! Here's some pics:









Not her best side, I know. I'll get to body work soon...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I reinstalled my summer tires and refurbished rims. 









Side view...my driveway is slightly angled. The rear isn't as high as it seems in the photo.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Got replacement transmission #2 installed today after the requisite few hours of struggling. Had to abort once to refill the ailing floor jack with oil as it wouldn't even raise the transmission high enough. The next try went surprisingly smoothly. Transmission was up on the jack, in place and finally engaged the clutch/pilot bearing after about 45 minutes of fiddling. Now I just need to find a 5spd lower support rod for the linkage as the 4 speed one clearly will not work properly. With any luck, tomorrow the 2P will be up and running and I'll be out burning (slightly more) gas with the ol' Fox again. 

As an afterthought, the next time I do a job like this it will _not_ be in a filthy driveway on a tarp covered in coolant, mud, rainwater and grease.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Finally got on my friends lift today and put in my TT Dual Downpipes on. Sadly the Exhaust system I have from the downpipe is too loud for me so I am going to splice a magnaflow in it somewhere. For now, I am backfiring like crazy. Fun scaring people :laugh:


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Spent another quality day with the Fox. Everything always takes me twice as long as I think it will with that car. I did manage to find the exact part I needed at the JY (5spd lower support rod) but had a rough time installing new bushings in the linkage. It seems like some of the bushings are hard plastic and others are more flexible hard rubber. I snapped one bushing but was able to transfer another good one and salvage the operation. Worse was stripping the threads out of one of the side mounting holes on my transmission mount. The new 'OEM' style mounts look like they're made from cheap pot metal and can barely take any force. I did learn the lesson that it's important to torque those side fasteners before you install the big central fastener in the mount, so it was probably my fault regardless. Anyway, hopefully by tomorrow I'll have her running again.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

​Today was eventful. Locked my keys inside my car, then with a little hands on research with my scrap wagon door, I took off the weather stripping on my door and shoved a wire down and unlocked the door (Ridiculously easy  ). I cleaned out my car and vacuumed and wiped down it. Soon to refinish the black interiors with the black exteriors.

​Driving around my fox with just the downpipes on makes it sound like a v8, so I went to the exhaust store and got a 2.5 inch Magnaflow muffler for 100 bucks new, its coming in tomorrow. I will splice it in to my 2.5 inch, pre-existing exhaust. Two resonators should keep it quiet enough for the neighbours not to get mad. 

​I've been having problems with my drivers seat though since I am 6 foot 3 inches tall. Since I like the stock checkered interiors, I have looked into lowering the OEM seat, with my scrap seat from my parts wagon. It looks like I can lower it at least an inch and a half with a little work, which will be good for me since I don't fully extend to the ceiling unless my seat is at a right angle. Not sure if I should lower the passenger seat as well to make things even though.

​I have also needed a top center light and map light for my car for a while. However I am thinking a bit different than the stock stuff, no matter how classic it looks. Maybe a GPS holder or something stupid that will block my frontal vision of the road :laugh:.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, lots of great progress here in this thread since the last time I've had a chance read it. Happy foxin' everyone!! :beer:


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

If you decide you will be okay with a OEM map/dome light for your loudpsoken fox, simono, let me know. I have a charcoal one laying around and I don't have a use for it.
Also, did you have the downpipes for a while? I would love to know where you got them, and to hear the way it sounds :evillaugh:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Did a rattle can and JB Weld resto on my new winter wheels.







Made me slightly late for this, a skulk of Foxes.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I need to get up to Vancouver once my Fox is ready to meet up with you guys. I need to break up the blue.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

doppelfaust said:


> I need to get up to Vancouver once my Fox is ready to meet up with you guys. I need to break up the blue.


Yes. Yes, you do.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

RattyFox said:


> If you decide you will be okay with a OEM map/dome light for your loudpsoken fox, simono, let me know. I have a charcoal one laying around and I don't have a use for it.
> Also, did you have the downpipes for a while? I would love to know where you got them, and to hear the way it sounds :evillaugh:


Well, yesterday I did a little wiring and put 3 waterbright LED's in the place of the top interior light, as well as one for the map light. Soon I will put a garage door opener into it as well, I just want to make the button for that look nice in respects of the other two buttons on it. Thanks anyways though, although I have never even seen a picture of a "Charcoal Dome Light".

As for the downpipes, I got them with the car. The previous owner purchased them from "Tectoniks Tuning"? Honestly, not the greatest downpipes, for some strange reason, and believe me I have tried to fix it with mounting brackets and so on, the engine hits 1900 rpms and buzzes till 2100. I believe its just the way the downpipe is made, since one is shorter than the other, the two sound waves that carry with the exhaust pulse from the header, join together at the "T" connector at an odd interval just causing a weird off-sounding buzzing. My old exhaust that came with the car, a custom job off the downpipe, let this stupid buzzing go through the exhaust. It also hung lower than an 80 year old mans ball-sack and rubbed on the grund. So I did a little work and stuck a Low pitch 2.5 inch magnaflow on the pre-existing 2 inch exhaust, right up in the area underneath the car by the fuel tank and spare tire well where there is enough room. The result is this:

















That weld is not mine LOL


































The car drives like a brand new car. You could honestly get into my car and think its a brand new 1.8 swap that sounds like a VR6 because of how smooth it drives. Definitly worth the 120$ on a magnaflow. 

PS I know this isnt a help thread but while I am on it, why is my car sound like its pulsing? It will idle very un-evenly and sometimes even just stop for a millisecond.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Installing some 4x6's in Clara today. But while I'm back here, thought I would show u guys how she had a bag phone installed. I'm keeping it for nostalgias sake 









Want to figure out how I can convert the old phone dock to some sort of iPhone dock... 










It even has an old microphone that came down when I put the new windshield in










PO tried to clean the carpets on the metal side frames on the hatch and it disintegrated the carpet, so I'm in process of scraping the dead stuff off. Eventually want to take them out and get all the way clean










Hope no one messes with my car for the speakers. They're just cheap-O Sony's, but they look pretty nice 










Funday Sunday!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

ziddey said:


> ... the hose connecting to the return hard line, and for replacing the filter-hardline hose (requires finding fittings. I lucked out one time and found some on a junkyard Fox)...


As it turns out, it looks like these fittings are actually the stock ones, but with the crimped on hose removed. 5/16" hose fits on great with ABA clamps and no leaks yet. Use a 22mm wrench to prevent the fuel filter from turning


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

These ABA clamps mentioned above.....are you talking about the brand, or clamps used on the ABA engine?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

The brand / style. I'm not at a computer right now but I think I posted links to it in the post I quoted. I used #14s but i believe #13s should work. Also, about the filter-hardline hose, I'm pretty sure the crimped on hose can be removed to expose the barbs but I haven't taken apart mine yet.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Someone shouted out "Thats gangster" at I drove by in Blue.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Simono said:


> Well, yesterday I did a little wiring and put 3 waterbright LED's in the place of the top interior light, as well as one for the map light. Soon I will put a garage door opener into it as well, I just want to make the button for that look nice in respects of the other two buttons on it. Thanks anyways though, although I have never even seen a picture of a "Charcoal Dome Light".
> 
> As for the downpipes, I got them with the car. The previous owner purchased them from "Tectoniks Tuning"? Honestly, not the greatest downpipes, for some strange reason, and believe me I have tried to fix it with mounting brackets and so on, the engine hits 1900 rpms and buzzes till 2100. I believe its just the way the downpipe is made, since one is shorter than the other, the two sound waves that carry with the exhaust pulse from the header, join together at the "T" connector at an odd interval just causing a weird off-sounding buzzing. My old exhaust that came with the car, a custom job off the downpipe, let this stupid buzzing go through the exhaust. It also hung lower than an 80 year old mans ball-sack and rubbed on the grund. So I did a little work and stuck a Low pitch 2.5 inch magnaflow on the pre-existing 2 inch exhaust, right up in the area underneath the car by the fuel tank and spare tire well where there is enough room. The result is this:
> 
> ...


That exhaust note and hiccup is awesome! I will really have to look into a brand name muffler when I get the courage to fab the downpipe and replace the entire exhaust. I got an Audi 80 manifold, so it will be a job with no reference to back it up.

Oh and here is the charcoal dome light, not really sure if it's of any interest since you already upgraded









Also, I wish I knew why the idle surged, but if I did I wouldn't have the same problem with my car :laugh:


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

I turned this:










Into this:











And while I was cleaning out the car, I saw a Fox drive by. I've never seen one on the road in Ottawa before. And I happened to see one today. What are the odds...

Anyway, it's been a fun time. I'm very sad to see her go. But it had to be done. I will continue to lurk though, and if I end up with another one, you'll be the first to know.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

RattyFox said:


> That exhaust note and hiccup is awesome! I will really have to look into a brand name muffler when I get the courage to fab the downpipe and replace the entire exhaust. I got an Audi 80 manifold, so it will be a job with no reference to back it up.
> 
> Oh and here is the charcoal dome light, not really sure if it's of any interest since you already upgraded
> 
> ...


Hmm I see, is the "Charcoal" only on the white dome light or is the whole panel a different shade? Its kinda hard to tell from the picture.


As for my car, today I pulled out the bottom drivers seat of my parts wagon and took all the foam off. Then I dropped the "bucket" that holds the pad down around an inch, welded it back together (It was like welding butter  AND I was using a 120v mig on lowest settings). My seat isnt too much lower now, but atleast my head doesn't touch the ceiling and I can put my backrest to a comfortable angle. 

My stupid cold start injector cable keeps falling off the injector, so every morning I need to open the bonnet and plug it back in. Gotta fix that  Will also need some winter tires soon, as well as some spring cruising tires (Hopefully low profile with rolled fenders). Also looking for a suspension upgrade to coil overs or alike, anyone going to brazil soon? :laugh:

Other than that my fox is running great, knock on wood.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Simono said:


> Hmm I see, is the "Charcoal" only on the white dome light or is the whole panel a different shade? Its kinda hard to tell from the picture.
> 
> 
> As for my car, today I pulled out the bottom drivers seat of my parts wagon and took all the foam off. Then I dropped the "bucket" that holds the pad down around an inch, welded it back together (It was like welding butter  AND I was using a 120v mig on lowest settings). My seat isnt too much lower now, but atleast my head doesn't touch the ceiling and I can put my backrest to a comfortable angle.
> ...


Yeah the plastic for the housing is an entirely different color, I couldn't get the image adjustments on my phone's camera to really show it though.

And since I've just been asking questions with no content, I did do something for the fox today!
I got a brand new shiny door handle to fill the hole in my driver's door - with cut wires, a missing stereo, and a missing door handle it really looks like I drive a previously stolen car! - But the website has them labeled strangely and upon opening my package I had to look at it and think, and then it hit me, it's for the passenger side :banghead:
My mistake though, I always thought the reference to left or right side for exterior parts was from the front of the car, not from the driver's seat - doh!


EDIT: Just got home from work to see my other handle, (which was ordered at this time last night, was already here in an express mail box! I guess Partsgeek .com upgraded my shipping for free! So excited to have tomorrow off and install two shiny new door handles!


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm daily driving the Fox again! I'm not sure that's something to be celebrating but I do really like driving it. The 2P I put in at least makes it _feel_ faster even if it's illusory. Aside from open highway, though, the tight gear spacing really keeps the motor in what feels like its ideal power band; mind you this is a totally stock fox CIS-E box. Makes me want a dual downpipe.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Lucky You...*

I took Woody II out for a spin around the 'hood this evening.....he didn't want to start right off the hop, as he usually does....after a few cranks and sputters...he fired over and I gave a decent rev to make sure, then revved again to start the alternator charging....what started off as a tour through the neighbourhood; turned into a quick little romp down the 427 (local highway) for a couple of exits, from Rathburn to Dundas.....now....the brakes have been glazed for a few months, so the braking ability is around 70% efficiency....I thought a little exercise might be good for him....had a great ride, got up to 130 km/h on the way back...flew past a few cars to get my Rathburn exit, which has a long ascending off ramp....a good place to scrub off some of the glaze on the brakes perhaps......while braking, the pedal got really spongy....then sank almost to the floor....!!! Sooooooper....too much pedal pressure applied, to compensate for the inefficient brake surfaces....I suspect I blew the right wheel cylinder....or the compression fitting on that line, finally gave it up.....either way, no more quick tours for Woody II....until I can fix that up....another project to add to my list of never ending things to do.....it was totally worth it though....!!! I was grinning from ear to ear as I was zipping along on the 427.......so close to the action; so raw......I MISS driving my Foxes...!!!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm working on a alternative to old, broken intake boots. 
Best so far is a passat 16v rubber boot ( connects to TB) and an early Saab CIS injection intake boot.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Or... 

Old cracked intake boot + Plasti-Dip = shiny new sealed boot!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Kerensky- that's exactly what I've done! Seems to work ok for now.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Replaced the passenger side drive shaft. Pleased to discover the old drive shaft took several noises with it that I had not attributed to it.


----------



## wpgwesty (Dec 30, 2008)

Purchased a 5 speed PSA today! Cost me a bit more as it's being shipped, but it had to be done! It should arrive next week.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Replaced the thermostat. And full coolant flush. 


Have a good day!!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I feel as though I've been pretty quiet the last little bit, but I guess it's because I've driven Clara every day since I changed the thermostat. Absolutely love her. Still haven't changed out the front shocks, she bounces like a caddy but I really don't mind much. My kids think it's rather funny. They also love the mass amounts of old cassette tapes I've managed to pull from storage just to play in the stock cassette player! Hah. I've noticed that I am going to have to address the bad oil pan gasket probably sooner than I would like, and the hatch seems to leak up at the top as evidenced by a discolored hatch board thingy in the trunk. My makeshift washer fluid hoses didn't last, so I'm gonna have to look into that too. I did get to spend about 3 hours on Monday compound rubbing the hood and front side panels, and waxed- not the whole thing, my hand hurts! But wow, so many little scratches just disappeared and water actually beads off the bonnet now!  although I have a few more major things to do in the near future, I'm pretty satisfied with this little wagon. I can't remember smiling so much every time I got into my car. Maybe it's the hours and work I've put in, but I'm pretty proud! Today I filled in a bullseye mark on the windshield with one of those repair kits, it's not the best but at least it feels smooth now and doesn't worry me as much. Happy foxing everyone!


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Now that my car is running on the stock system, I have had no problems. Kind of a sad moment for me, as I have too much free time on my hands. With that, I think I have decided to get my parts wagon, which I really didn't take much off of it except for interiors, running. However there is one big problem when I do get it running, and that is how Alaincopter's friend still owns the vehicle legally. I do have most of the papers for the vehicle, but the ones that show Alaincopter's friend owns it are so mouldy you cannot read them. Either way I will get it running, but on the road is a different story. 

The car will need brake lines, maybe fuel lines, and I really hope that's all. Maybe some new brake calipers and handbrake cable. Even though it is half a rust bucket, I will probably cut the springs or something. We will see, time to get to work!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Simono said:


> I do have most of the papers for the vehicle, but the ones that show Alaincopter's friend owns it are so mouldy you cannot read them.


I'm actually really excited you might get this Wagon going again! So many good memories with it. About the mouldy paperwork, I can give you my friend's contact info to help transferring it over to you sometime.

I wish I could have kept it...












Simono said:


> Also looking for a suspension upgrade to coil overs or alike, anyone going to brazil soon? :laugh:


Actually I am heading there mid-December :thumbup: Let's keep in touch - I do plan to ship stuff up while I'm down there.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

alaincopter said:


> I'm actually really excited you might get this Wagon going again! So many good memories with it. About the mouldy paperwork, I can give you my friend's contact info to help transferring it over to you sometime.
> 
> I wish I could have kept it...


That would be great, don't know the first thing about ownership. And maybe when it runs again I will sell it back to you :laugh:




alaincopter said:


> Actually I am heading there mid-December :thumbup: Let's keep in touch - I do plan to ship stuff up while I'm down there.


Sounds good, just let me know the costs, I will put some money aside.


So today I put some new injection lines on the wagons fuel sending unit. The small nylon fuel holding thing (unknown name) had a nipple broken off so I threaded a hole and well just did a little homedepot makeshifting.










Then I cleaned out the fuel tank and holy crap look at this lift pump.


















I took the tires off before because mine were getting re-beaded and then left the wagon on some wood. But it looks pretty cool anyways!









Should be running as soon as I find an oil drain bung. Does anyone know what size they are for foxes? I think M13??? Not sure. 

Funny story actually, I had to use the one on the wagon for my sedan because I forgot to tighten it, and it fell off mid driving, and I was driving with no oil for a good 10 minutes... Runs fine still though!

If it runs I will invest in some break lines and rotors and crap, but only if it runs.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

> Actually I am heading there mid-December :thumbup: Let's keep in touch - I do plan to ship stuff up while I'm down there.


Started my Wishlist of parts for Alain to ship north....


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

voxwagen88 said:


> Started my Wishlist of parts for Alain to ship north....


Likewise, although I won't be bothering him until I have cash in hand. I think an LSD needs to happen...


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

voxwagen88 said:


> Started my Wishlist of parts for Alain to ship north....


Same here :laugh:
Since buying her I have been faced with this problem;








So I "fixed" it with this;








A little bit ghetto, yes, but the car is the embodiment of ghetto fixes so I don't have a problem with it, the action is very smooth!
Now to fix my lights on the left side, the entire left side, like she had a stroke


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Did the Kessel run in under 12 parsecs.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Light traffic on the Sea to Sky?

I got rid of 3 annoying squeaks. For the moment.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

RattyFox said:


> Same here :laugh:
> Since buying her I have been faced with this problem;
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhhh my glovebox looks exactly the same!!! It closes but pops open on hard bumps!!!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Light traffic on the Sea to Sky?


Sadly, not really. Whistler to Squamish was great, found a like minded Chevrolet Malibu (!), very little traffic and we made great time. Stopped for gas in Squamish, losing my partner in crime, then had to fight my way the rest of the way. Hard with no horsepower and all the passing lanes on uphills. Still got home in an hour and twenty minutes though.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Got rid of the spilled brains mess on the passenger floor board. No more passengers kicking brains every time they ride!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Love the glovebox fix. I had to do something similar to my old one.

Yesterday: swapped the 2-door's Scirocco brakes onto the wagon. Pulling what I can off it... Sadly, it will go to the yard soon.

Took the wagon to the drive-in for scary movies. Threw blankets, pillows, snacks, drinks in the back and laid back there...


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

SourKandi said:


> Ahhhhh my glovebox looks exactly the same!!! It closes but pops open on hard bumps!!!


Yeah, I think if it gets worse keep the window lock idea in mind, it really doesn't look too out of place to me tbh lol

Thanks, and did you do that to a Fox or another car?
Second Edit: I forgot to also say that the drive-in is honestly THE reason why I still want a wagon over the coupe. There is an old drive in just down the street from me and I only have a 71 F250 to go to it in.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Today I got the lift and inline pump flowing on the fox wagon. Was careful to no overheat the inline when it had no fuel in it. However my makeshift brass homedepot fitting didn't work and I am going to need to fix that stupid little nylon cannister. 

I also drained the sludge from the engine, since it doesn't even deserve to be called oil anymore... Then flushed the excess out with some new oil, then put a magnetic pan bolt in and filled it up. 

I got it to turn over, but I didn't want to start it with a leaky fuel sending unit. I was also able to hear the sparking, which is a great feeling. Fingers crossed when I get the fuel system running properly.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I filled the tank today. With mostly in town driving I'm getting 27 mpg. Not bad. 
I'm bringing the wagon to an autox next Sat. Looking forward to running it with the summer times and adjustable shocks!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Yesterday... I did probably what was the most difficult repair I've completed yet- the front shocks. One on the driver side was mid-oozing all the hydro fluid out. It was gross!









Of course I failed to really capture the process with pictures, I was too dirty to touch my phone the whole time! 

The part that gets me about it all, was the shocks I got seem to be just a little too big. Seems to be driving ok, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't supposed to look like this under the hood...









I'm not really sure what to do, I really checked and double checked and thought they were supposed to be the right size. 
However, driving without the front end constantly bouncing up and down is a dream!!! A whole new experience. 


One more thing. Has anyone cut coils on their fox? If so, what was you're experience with it?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Put the winter tires on. It's a little bit like installing power steering with all those wiggly little tread blocks, not to mention the 175/70s being narrower than my usual 185/60s.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I adjusted the timing. There's an irregular hiccup when the engine is cruising. The timing really didn't help, but the timing is better anyhow.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

today helped a buddy with his Scion FR-S and his new A'PEX-i RS Evolution Extreme Muffler, in trade took his almost new 2.5" cat back exhaust with 3.5" resonator pipe for free, this will go nicely with my SST Borla or I re-adapt the Super Trapp... I also removed 5 diffuser plates from the Trapp to add more backpressure but she still pops pops pops off throttle/decompression.... :banghead:

He made mention I could take the stock muffler, OMG  have you ever seen the size of one of these, larger than a 5 gal bucket!! :thumbdown:

Regardless, luv helping my new sport car junkie buddies... they take perfectly good parts and chuck them... I'm such a hoarder


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

mike in SC said:


> I adjusted the timing. There's an irregular hiccup when the engine is cruising. The timing really didn't help, but the timing is better anyhow.


Sounds a lot like when I set out to fix something. The original problem is still there but something else got better.
Today instead of fixing the lights I fixed the door handle. Don't ask why I thought those were related :screwy:


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Placed Parts On Woody II...*

This actually happened last weekend....a Thanksgiving Holiday weekend for us Foxers north of the 49th......I used my Fox as a parts holder while I changed the timing belt on my Passat....


I decided to do the work myself....rather than PAY almost a G-note to the dealership to do THIS to mein Vahgen....


...otherwise; what are all these tools in my garage for...? It turned out to be quite the learning experience....probably one of the more complicated procedures that I have done to any of my VWs......I resolved to not sleep until the job was complete; I didn't want to forget where I was within the procedure, and bugger something up....I stayed awake for 46 hours...!!! (8am Sunday-6am Tuesday; then went to work after only 90 minutes of sleep...!!!) ...there were many interruptions; but I probably worked on the car for about 25 of those hours....hand tools only.....just used the compressor for blowing away dust and crud....but I got the job done; good for another 5 years now at least....I got the dash back on Woody III; but I have yet to make the connections complete....which should be relatively EASY to do after what I have been through with the Piggy....!!! The hard part will be finding the time.....CHEERS...!!!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ambitious! Glad it worked out.  One of those extend the front clip to access motor things right?


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...You Got It...!*

The Bentley refers to this as, "Lock Carrier Service Position"....which basically means, after about an hour of removing fasteners, the entire front of the vehicle can be slid forward 6"-8"....I went a little further, and removed the lower engine mount to get even more accessibility....the stares that people were giving me were priceless....some cops stopped to chat for about half an hour; four other VW owners asked what I would charge to fix their cars (I declined!); and what outing in the driveway wouldn't be complete....without a visit from the neighbourhood JW contingent...? (wow...they are good listeners!! I talked THEIR ears off...heheh)! After performing this operation; taking the front bumper off the Fox should be easier......believe it or not, I didn't take as many pics as I could have....the pics I did take, I will be posting in my B5 thread, "Like It Or Not....I Own A Passat!", not so many DIY guys over there.....I am getting the impression that doing the timing belt on a 1.8t is kind of like a rite of passage; not unlike performing the dreaded Heater Core operation on a Fox...which I have done twice now; just need to make the final connections with the dash to complete the second effort.....CHEERS ALL...!!!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I ran the wagon at a semi-local autocross (Clemson,SC......go Tigers!). I did well. The wagon responded very well with sticky tires and adjustable struts. My times were on par with many modified FWD and RWD cars.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I need new shocks... My front tire is sitting 10 inches from the fender and my back is 6 inches from it. Thats not even looking at it when it accelerating either. 

I also got the wagon running, sort of. It starts, then dies after 3 seconds. Its not the relay because I have had the car running for 10 seconds with carb cleaner. However I am going to blame it on the spraying fuel lines for the time being. 

Found this on VW Vortex facebook group today...
http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/cto/4720272372.html


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Kind of a double post here but it has been a day so..

Today I was inspired by this guy, he kills it with his build:





Also, I was tinkering with the wagon a bit today. I went through every valid troubleshoot in the bentley that corresponded with my problems with the wagon. Well, except the whole "incorrect fuel pressure" deal, because I am not going to change the leaky gas lines if the thing wont run. Luckily, I snagged a cold start injector on my last trip to Ianwilson's before I bought the wagon. Replaced that and took the little OEM filter out of the front fuel dist. banjo bolt, put a little fuel in the tank. Result:






Funny because my sedan probably needs a new cold start now that I think about it. The wagon was low throttle response and dieing on cold starts, which mine does a bit. Either that or clogged injectors. 

Now I am going to re-do the brakes, which I am already having trouble doing since the rear calipers are stripped and I am unable to get them off, as well as the brake line to each.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Just added up my receipts for the past two months and realized I could have easily bought another Fox for that price... Granted there's a set of tires and a bunch of deferred work in there, but still.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Not sure how I missed this post... Another $500 fox in my area. 

1989vw fox $500
http://tricities.craigslist.org/cto/4711640598.html


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I haven't done much to the wagon. I drive it back and forth to work most days. I need to start getting some parts together for an appropriate booster for my 10 inch brakes. The system has been bled extensively. The car stops well, but pedal is low.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

SourKandi said:


> The part that gets me about it all, was the shocks I got seem to be just a little too big. Seems to be driving ok, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't supposed to look like this under the hood...


Actually, it is supposed to look *exactly* like that. When you take it in to be aligned (you *are* taking it in to be aligned after new struts...) they will tell you your strut bushings are shot but since you replaced them (you *did* replace them, yes?) just stick to your guns and tell them "Yes, if you lift the car, the struts will droop. It is *supposed* to do that."


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

^^ What he said. I've been through this with several places- they will not believe you. Tell them to call a VW shop if necessary.

Took the 2-door to the junkyard yesterday  What was once a pristine car, and a great DD, has gone downhill since hitting a deer and having other issues. I pulled what I could to keep the wagon going. And pulled the plates, which were on my first Fox. 21 years of Foxing. The saga continues- I'll take the wagon for a spin tomorrow.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

kerensky said:


> Actually, it is supposed to look *exactly* like that. When you take it in to be aligned (you *are* taking it in to be aligned after new struts...) they will tell you your strut bushings are shot but since you replaced them (you *did* replace them, yes?) just stick to your guns and tell them "Yes, if you lift the car, the struts will droop. It is *supposed* to do that."


I might not have replaced everything I needed to... But was under impression that unless I'm doing rally cross I shouldn't have too much problem. As soon as I have the funds, will probably dig a little more and re-do with new all those little things I probably did wrong. Meanwhile, the tips of the bolts do rub on my hood. Just a smidget. 

Today, I did order new camshaft seal, I seem to be leaking oil from that area pretty significantly. Any suggestions for what I might do wrong there? Lol... I'm so new to working on car period, forgive me for my lack of knowledge. You all are awesome. Thanks always for the feedback.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

SourKandi said:


> I might not have replaced everything I needed to... But was under impression that unless I'm doing rally cross I shouldn't have too much problem. As soon as I have the funds, will probably dig a little more and re-do with new all those little things I probably did wrong. Meanwhile, the tips of the bolts do rub on my hood. Just a smidget.
> 
> Today, I did order new camshaft seal, I seem to be leaking oil from that area pretty significantly. Any suggestions for what I might do wrong there? Lol... I'm so new to working on car period, forgive me for my lack of knowledge. You all are awesome. Thanks always for the feedback.


Don't take my insouciant tone as criticism, SK. I'm just a smart-ass. 

I think it is absolutely awesome that you are willing and able to tackle all this stuff on your 'new' pride and joy!  

Anyway, yeah, as bad as those struts looked, the bushings probably do need replacing. They're not horrifically expensive, but it does mean disassembling the struts again.  Perhaps you have a local VW shop that could look at them and tell better if they can work awhile longer.

As for alignment, definitely need to have that done after replacing struts, as soon as practical.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Kerensky, I have appreciated all your input. I'm also surrounded by smart asses 24-7, so your tone didn't even phase me . And I wasn't trying to be one, either. Just repeating what I was told. And actually, I'm probably going to ream him for letting me do that project without all replacement parts. But I guess he'll learn Cuz he's gonna have to spend another night helping me!!! It was a rough night, lol.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Got her moved to her new home and test fit this because I could...


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

doppelfaust said:


> Got her moved to her new home and test fit this because I could...


This must happen.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

It will, just not as soon as I would hope. I'm going to sort out Megasquirt naturally aspirated while I build my turbo bottom end.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

doppelfaust said:


> It will, just not as soon as I would hope. I'm going to sort out Megasquirt naturally aspirated while I build my turbo bottom end.


We will be waiting for even the smallest developments patiently, since patience is a virtue quickly gained from fox ownership


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I figured out why fuses kept popping when I turned on the wipers. One of the screws that hold the wiper switch to the steering column was loose. VW uses this as a grounding point too. 

I took this chance to grease to workings of the tun signal and wiper switches too.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*R & T artical 1987...*

I found this today. It was an artical on the Fox 1.8L 4-sp comparing it to the Mazda 323 1.6L 4-sp and the Plymouth Horizon (no specs on engine or trans.). The artical claimed that they were all inline 4 cylinder vehicles, but only the Fox was inline.

VW Fox: 0-60 mph = 10.8 sec 1/4 mile= 18.0 sec @ 74.0 mph Slalom Speed, mph= 60.8 MPG= 25.0
Mazda 323: 0-60 mph = 10.0 sec 1/4 mile= 17.6 sec @ 78.5 mph Slalom Speed, mph= 61.2 MPG= 27.3
Horizon: 0-60 mph = 10.2 sec 1/4 mile= 17.7 sec @ 79.0 mph Slalom Speed, mph= 60.4 MPG= 24.5

The Fox may not have been top dog, but it sure is fun to drive!:laugh:

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/RampTVWFOX.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/RampTVWFOX.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo RampTVWFOX.jpg"/></a>


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

vw90fox, as far as I know, all 3 are inline 4 cylinder engines. I believe that the Mazda and the Horizon were both transverse mounted engines while the Foxes are longitudinally mounted engines. I have owned a couple of Horizons in the past, but never had one that would perform to those specs! Not even the G.L.H. I owned for appx 5 hours did that well!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Not bad. When I first bought my wagon it was quicker, despite the wide 1-2 ratio than the jetta it replaced with the same engine. Heck, my best time at the latest autox was six seconds behind the lead car..... an integra type R( it was a tight course).


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Clara and I got dirty on the Dragon today.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*R & T artical 1987...*



DragonMike said:


> vw90fox, as far as I know, all 3 are inline 4 cylinder engines. I believe that the Mazda and the Horizon were both transverse mounted engines while the Foxes are longitudinally mounted engines. I have owned a couple of Horizons in the past, but never had one that would perform to those specs! Not even the G.L.H. I owned for appx 5 hours did that well!


DragonMike, yes you are correct, that is why I stated that only the Fox was an inline 4. Typically inline refers to north south not transverse. I had a friend that owned a Horizon and I would agree with you that the Fox is quicker than the Horizon. Thanks for the feed back!


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

vw90fox, I would take 1 Fox over a dozen Horizons any day!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Three years of watching Craigslist, finally snagged a pair of these.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Inline refers to the arrangement of the cylinders, not the orientation in the car. I've never heard it used for orientation, and that would confuse me (and be technically incorrect, but then, people use words incorrectly all the time...) That may be a recent use/misuse; at least back to the '30s in cars, and planes, inline/V/horizontally opposed/radial/etc. are for cylinder arrangement.

And way off on a tangent, there are two kinds of rotary engines. Mazda used to use one; describe the other to me and win the Internet for today


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

reddfoxx said:


> Inline refers to the arrangement of the cylinders, not the orientation in the car. I've never heard it used for orientation, and that would confuse me (and be technically incorrect, but then, people use words incorrectly all the time...) That may be a recent use/misuse; at least back to the '30s in cars, and planes, inline/V/horizontally opposed/radial/etc. are for cylinder arrangement.
> 
> And way off on a tangent, there are two kinds of rotary engines. Mazda used to use one; describe the other to me and win the Internet for today


You refer to the Adams-Farwell engine where the crank and pistons are fixed and the block rotates, while functioning as it's own distributor! Basically has one moving part.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0XbqHUAI-0


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Swapped in another Fox motor so she would run again.

Too bad I parked it with shot rear drums.

Since my 91 Jetta was totaled I decided to swap the rear disc onto my 2 door Fox.

I finished it last night only to have my e-brake setup fail....the bracket I used to hold the guide tubes for the cables was too weak. 

I've got some angle aluminum I will use to fix it though so no big deal...

As for the facts...you can run 10.1" fronts and rear disc on a stock master cylinder without issue. The pedal travel is more than compared to my Jetta with the 22mm master cylinder, but it works just fine and gives you more travel before you lock the brakes up. 

I don't even have stainless lines and I didn't change any proportioning valves

Pics as soon as I fix the e-brake


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

j-boogie253 said:


> Since my 91 Jetta was totaled I decided to swap the rear disc onto my 2 door Fox.
> 
> I finished it last night only to have my e-brake setup fail....the bracket I used to hold the guide tubes for the cables was too weak.
> 
> I've got some angle aluminum I will use to fix it though so no big deal...


I definitely need your help with this, I desperately want a functional e-brake. Did you steal the guide tubes from the MK2 to run the MK2 cables? Did you have to change out the brake lever inside the car?


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*R & T artical 1987...*



DragonMike said:


> vw90fox, I would take 1 Fox over a dozen Horizons any day!


So would I!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Congrats, Bluetoes, you own the Internet for another couple of hours 

They're bizarre engines. There's a cutaway one at the Air Force museum that rotates; that much mass spinning had a serious effect on maneuverability. And apparently oil (castor oil) slung out continuously, which affected the pilots' digestive systems...

On topic: drove the wagon, plotted to throw the bike in the back for a few more rides this fall. Need to label some parts from the 2-door before I forget which are in the best shape...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Are you writing about the rotary style found on airplanes?

Or this? http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2014/06/24/california-company-reinvents-rotary-engine/

Fox stuff- it's been unusually cold here, so I took off the summer tires.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I mean aircraft rotaries (the one in the car mentioned above is also that type), but that link is cool. I'd call that a variant of the Wankel type.

The aircraft rotary looks like a radial engine, but, as above, the whole thing spins around the crankshaft.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotary_engine

The throttle control is basically on/off. You can hear them "blipping" it on and off near the end of this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfEEmdz7-Fk


There have been air-cooled Foxes, at least in Brazil, but I bet never a rotary- of either type. 

Darn it, I need to take the wagon for a spin, and label those parts. I have several clusters with various issues, and I need them marked so I don't forget which is which...


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

doppelfaust said:


> I definitely need your help with this, I desperately want a functional e-brake. Did you steal the guide tubes from the MK2 to run the MK2 cables? Did you have to change out the brake lever inside the car?


I used the Jetta cables, guide tubes, and the lever just like Rein's setup


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Ok guys, Clara is acting up. Electrical...? Twice tried to start, acted like battery was dead. An hour later, started right up. All battery cables connected no corrosion. My buddy just took her to the store, but this time she cut out on the road. She's safe at the moment, but does this sound like alternator issue? Any suggestions?


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Check Starter Connection...*

Hey there SourKandi....this could be a longshot....but, I had an issue with my starter....the main cable wasn't tightened down completely....carbon build up between the connections...eventually no starting.... symptoms similar to being just as though the battery was discharged....perhaps have a close look at the connections around your starter...make sure the ground is secure also....enough corrosion can weaken/interrupt transfer of current....Best Of Success...!!!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Didn't think of that one yet- thanks! I'm at work now but going back in a couple hours, going to check the icu and its connection too. I think I might have a bad ground Bc I didn't realize the mounting unit helps ground that. I'm sure it's something simple. Didn't have enough time or ideas to figure it out a little bit ago.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Check your grounds too. Mine had a starting issue similar to yours. New ground wires fixed it.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Hah! Battery was too dead apparently. My alternator belt had become too loose. Wasn't recharging properly. Simpler than I thought!!! She's purring happy today!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Replaced the heater core. It was ridiculously easy, but there was all kinds of cheating going on. Took less than three hours. I will detail the cheating in the current heater core thread later. 

Discovered the hard way that the door seal on the passenger side is leaking, thus the carpet is wet on that side. 

Also installed my new to me Cibie headlamps.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

bluetoes591 said:


> Replaced the heater core. It was ridiculously easy, but there was all kinds of cheating going on. Took less than three hours. I will detail the cheating in the current heater core thread later.


Please make that thread. I'm assuming you cut the heater box open?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Joosh said:


> Please make that thread. I'm assuming you cut the heater box open?


Yes and no, I was not the first person to open it up. 

Edit: Your thread has been updated.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did today with my Fox...*

I didn't do anything special today, I check my fluids and my timing. Everything checked out OK, except I found that I have a leak around the base of my dipstick tube. I think I'm going to have to replace my dipstick tube or find a way to seal it.  I took her out for an early Saturday morning ride. Just because I wanted to. Even though I use the Fox as my daily driver to and from work , I love to drive my Fox.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Was out finding a place to focus my headlights, stumbled on my favourite scale. It's the only one I know of locally that is just out in the open, is really accurate and measures in pounds. Car only, 1/4 tank of gas, no centre console. 2100 pounds.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

bluetoes591 said:


> Was out finding a place to focus my headlights, stumbled on my favourite scale. It's the only one I know of locally that is just out in the open, is really accurate and measures in pounds. Car only, 1/4 tank of gas, no centre console. 2100 pounds.


That sounds about right although curb weight was listed as 2026 for the 2dr cars. Yours might differ due to AC option? That might add enough to make a difference.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

QuantumSyncro said:


> That sounds about right although curb weight was listed as 2026 for the 2dr cars. Yours might differ due to AC option? That might add enough to make a difference.


Nope, no A/C. That weight is probably without gasoline though. And without the fire extinguisher and whatnot I have in the trunk. And the water soaked passenger side carpet. :/


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

"What did you do to your Fox today?"

Found Howard a girlfriend. 1989 Wolfsburg. Fighting the urge to name it Bernadette.







Just have to convince it to generate it's own electricity.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Good score man. Interesting fog light setup on the bumper, too. Are those protectors on the door handle recesses?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

alaincopter said:


> Good score man. Interesting fog light setup on the bumper, too. Are those protectors on the door handle recesses?


I snapped a few pics on the way to work this morning, but I'll get some better ones tomorrow. 

Indeed, door handle recess protectors.





Yeah I love the foglight situation, I actually thought it was a factory setup at first. I intend to copy this idea on to my other car, but I think the fog lights I have are too big for this.





Already has real headlights with relays.



Managed to make this very out of focus, but it has an interior I haven't seen before.





It's a 5-speed.



And some dents. But for $100, it's a lot of car.





And then there's the crazy stuff. Original keys!!!



And I don't have a photo, but it came with a set of rear window louvers.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, last night the unthinkable happened. The Fox left me stranded! Got back from work around 10:45 pm. Temperatures around 30 degrees F. Hopped into her and hit the key. Cranked over perfectly, but wouldn't fire. Almost 2 hours and 1/2 can of starting fluid later, still no run. Engine would fire on fluid but not run. Finally called my wife to come pick me up. Returned this morning with my truck and the tow dolly. Was going to use the starter to pull her onto the dolly and, lo and behold, first piston up, she started. Put her on and left for work. Returned after work and figured "What the h-ll", reached in and hit the key and she would only crank. Guess I will be busy on Wednesday.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Mike sounds like a bad fuel pump relay, swap in the horn relay to test.

I played the fun fox game of trying to adjust the shift linkage by my self.. I lost still no go backward.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

bluetoes591 said:


> I
> 
> And I don't have a photo, but it came with a set of rear window louvers.





Going to need pictures of this. You could have just made more money then you paid for the car


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Banned wagon, I have heard there is a difference between the fuel pump relays in an '88 and a '93. Will they interchange?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Banned wagon said:


> Going to need pictures of this. You could have just made more money then you paid for the car


Hehehe. :laugh:

I told my girlfriend before we bought it, that if things don't work out we can make a profit parting it out since it has a few rare options.


----------



## frmrlylnfxr (Mar 23, 2013)

Chuckles!!!


Sent via mobile..


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Banned wagon, switched the relay, problem solved. Can I continue to run the horn relay until I can order a new fuel pump relay? Also, the fuel pump relay from the '93 will not interchange. Thanks for your help!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Huh, I didn't know there were different horn relays. Anyway, you can run it- it just doesn't have the circuit that kills the pump in a crash, so be careful out there... I ran one for a few weeks once.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, reddfoxx! Just need to buy a couple of days to order a new fuel pump relay.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

On Tuesday I burned up my front brakes. Like smoking. Like I thought my tires were on fire. Love me some mountains!!! Luckily there was a new set of pads that came with the car. So I guess it's time to change them.  p.s. I'm pretty proud of my driving skills XD


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I haven't done much other than drive to work. I haven't experienced the power loss I had a few weeks back, but cruising there is some hesitation. I'm tracking this down over the weekend.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Banned wagon said:


> Going to need pictures of this. You could have just made more money then you paid for the car


For your viewing pleasure I perched the louvres on the back for you today. Also note that the car is facing the other way today because it runs! It's friggin' great car. Apparently I've been funnelling money into the wrong Fox all these years.





And because it runs now, I took it apart. New valve cover gasket.



My two door and my brother's new car at my parent's place yesterday.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice, bluetoes! Wish mine looked as good as both of yours!


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

bluetoes591 said:


>


That cannot POSSIBLY be the OEM rear lip, can it? 


bluetoes591 said:


> For your viewing pleasure I perched the louvres on the back for you today. Also note that the car is facing the other way today because it runs! It's friggin' great car. Apparently I've been funnelling money into the wrong Fox all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure why Tapatalk wants to quote you twice in one post


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

RattyFox said:


> That cannot POSSIBLY be the OEM rear lip, can it?


That looks like the dealer-available Autobahn rear spoiler, and the rear window louvers were also an Autobahn item. The foglights were also available from Autobahn - I have a kit in my garage that I found on eBay. Hey bluetoes, does this car have the actual proper fog light switch?

Looks like someone really optioned this puppy out back in '89. I didn't know they had an actual Wolfsburg Fox available in '89 - when I bought my GL Sport model (which was basically the Wolfsburg without the little badges) that summer it wasn't available, but maybe they brought it in as an early '90 or something.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yup, real deal spoiler and louvers. And foglight switch. I have a foglight switch in my other car too, but never seem to find time to install foglights.

They only made 1,200 Wolfsburgs, I haven't checked the build date but I'd guess they were earlier in the 1989 production run just based on gut feel.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> Yup, real deal spoiler and louvers. And foglight switch. I have a foglight switch in my other car too, bit never seem to find time to install foglights.


Very nice indeed - that's all rare stuff. I have a couple of the switches, one set of the lights, and the little 'scoop' that goes on the fresh air inlet.



bluetoes591 said:


> They only made 1,200 Wolfsburgs, I haven't checked the build date but I'd guess they were earlier in the 1989 production run just based on gut feel.


I always thought that when they brought the Wolfsburg badges out, they also made black available - when I bought my GL Sport in 1989, black wasn't available (or I would have gotten it in black).


----------



## tommimalche (Oct 28, 2013)

DasBaldGuy said:


> Put Rear window in...<p><IMG SRC="http://www.scootcolumbus.com/fox/RearWindow020.jpg" BORDER="0">


You build a Saveiro replica :laugh:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

kerensky said:


> Very nice indeed - that's all rare stuff. I have a couple of the switches, one set of the lights, and the little 'scoop' that goes on the fresh air inlet.
> 
> I always thought that when they brought the Wolfsburg badges out, they also made black available - when I bought my GL Sport in 1989, black wasn't available (or I would have gotten it in black).


Never even seen a picture of a scoop.

I thought they were all Quartz Grey Metallic like this one. Also I need to get to the bottom of what exactly the springs are in this car. I'd swear they're factory lowering springs (even if they're not supposed to exist). They're black like factory springs, but they're progressive and shorter. When I have a chance I'll see if I can find any markings.

Build date 01/89.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Got to ride in the Bluetoes Wolfsburg.
Solid.
Air Scoop.








The first post in this thread is the back of the fresh air scoop.
I wonder if Jamie is still using it... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1548575


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

bluetoes591 said:


> Never even seen a picture of a scoop.
> 
> I thought they were all Quartz Grey Metallic like this one. Also I need to get to the bottom of what exactly the springs are in this car. I'd swear they're factory lowering springs (even if they're not supposed to exist). They're black like factory springs, but they're progressive and shorter. When I have a chance I'll see if I can find any markings.
> 
> Build date 01/89.


I bet the springs are aftermarket. VW never used progressive rate springs back in the day as far as I know. In the late 90s I had an 87 Fox with Hor springs from Autotech. They were black and IIRC had very subtle markings.

Nice find with that Wolfsburg, too. Pretty much the same car as the GL Sport.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I cleaned the snow off of mine today. . 


Have a good day!!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did today with my Fox...*

Today my snail horn died.I thought it might have been the horn button, but it turned out to be the horn it self. Since my Fox had a single horn I decided to go with dual horns. Besided the wiring was already there. So here are a couple of photos.

Old Snail Horn.
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03671.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03671.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03671.jpg"/></a>

New Dual Chrome Snail Horns

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03675.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03675.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03675.jpg"/></a>

An over all shot of the engine bay with the new horns. (Sorry the engine bay is dirty, it had been raining and I haven't cleaned the Fox)

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03678.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03678.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03678.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

vw90fox said:


> (Sorry the engine bay is dirty, it had been raining and I haven't cleaned the Fox)


THATS dirty? Oh man. I don't even know what to call mine then. :laugh:


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine has NEVER been that clean! Not even sure it would run if I scrubbed it that well!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

did you really strap a antique to the intake side of your fox?


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*..Wow...*

The FILTH is what is holding my Foxes together...!!! ....too cold to clean stuff up here....I would LOVE for it to rain, (might happen on Monday!)....so long as it didn't drop 20 C degrees overnight.....to freeze the roads into skating rinks for the morning commute....NICE HORNS.....vw90fox.....do they sound as good as they look...?


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

A friend following me as we were driving somewhere tonight told me at a stop that my "rear light fluid was a little high". Without knowing what he meant by that, I got out to take a look, and here's what I see;








Not quite sure how the water is getting in but maybe this gives me an excuse to split the lenses from the housings and seal on the smoked Brazilian lenses.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did today with my Fox...*

@ KRAMMIT, DragonMike, and Joosh, Yes for my Fox that is dirty. I live in South Texas. For us most of the time it is Hot and dry. For most people in South Texas any temp below 50 degrees is freezing. As far as sound they sound great, nice and loud!

@ Banned wagon, yes I did! So far I have had no trouble with this set up and my mpg only dropped by 1 mpg. I still average 37 mpg combined driving. I did have a guy at a local shop re-jet the Weber because I'm running a mild cam. I love it I have a lot of low end torque. I can spin the wheels all the way into 3rd gear.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

RattyFox said:


> A friend following me as we were driving somewhere tonight told me at a stop that my "rear light fluid was a little high". Without knowing what he meant by that, I got out to take a look, and here's what I see;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same issue, but with my front running lights!!! Lol. I thought it was just me. Funny my driver side was working but then I fooled w it trying to get the water out; the housing is stuck like it's super-glued in, and now the bulb went out, it's half way full of water and I can't change it. 

Tuesday I finished changing brake pads. Had the rotors turned. They were only a little blue from burning up in the mountains...


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah, honestly my lights have been so fidgety lately I'm scared to take it apart again and drain it, since they all finally work. If I close the trunk too hard the brake lights pop on or off intermittently.


----------



## 2 diesel cars (Jan 2, 2012)

*What i did*

Today i sold my 87 fox diesel !!!!!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Took the spoiler off the Wolfsburg and cleaned it up, tightened things down and put it back on. Three of the two way bolts had backed out of the spoiler somewhat and two of them were a little loose off the decklid so water was getting in through the holes. A little epoxy in the spoiler holes to keep things from moving, some butyl as an improved seal and bolted it all back together. Almost done with the water ingress problems, I think.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I removed the remainder of the vac lines associated with idle stabilization. I don't have working AC, so the two lines and switches are out for now. 
Last tank was 25 mpg. 
I still after owning the wagon for so long enjoy during it ( in most situations)!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Took it for a spin in this warmer weather for groceries and bulky items. Spun up the turbo a few times because you have to... Drove past the 2-door's last resting place and got bummed.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did today with my Fox...*

Well today was a really nice day. 80 degrees with a soft Southernly breeze blowing. So a family we decided to go out to the Park. We had a great time at the park. Even though there were some nicer cars than my Fox, the Fox sure got a lot of attention. My wife has finally accepted the fact that any where we go in the Fox, people will stare and ask questions. She is getting pretty good at explaining what I have done to the car and a few things about it.

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/foxyatplay.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/foxyatplay.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo foxyatplay.jpg"/></a>


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Sharp car. And it's great to have supportive family. My wife quickly "got" Foxes and insists we keep the wagon.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

vw90fox said:


> Today my snail horn died.I thought it might have been the horn button, but it turned out to be the horn it self. Since my Fox had a single horn I decided to go with dual horns. Besided the wiring was already there. So here are a couple of photos.


Gotta do that for mine, funny how now that my horn is out I have to actually use it way more often than when it was in. Find myself honking my relays at people hahaha. Most of the time to suffice for no horn though I will just redline the fox to get peoples attention 

Anyways today I am looking into the, what I call "left turn clank" my car has been doing for a while. Nothing in the tire, nothings rubbing and I can't figure it out... It drives fine other than it kicking under high load. Honestly it might be the tranny diff.. which would be hell and a blessing at the same time. Seeing as id then go about putting a 5 speed in but no point seeing as my shocks are non-existant and I do wheelies when I accelerate  

As for the latest snowfall, only had one ditch run-in with the fox and she pulled herself out with eaaaaaseee, also went in a parking lot... kinda hard to mess around when my handbrake doesn't fully work though

TLDR; fox is clanking on turns, probably needs a tranny and winter foxing is a blast


----------



## D_Lo (Nov 12, 2014)

I have had My Fox for about 2 months now and I am slowly modding it the way I Like it I currently have replaced the rear suspension, installed LEDs in the Instrument Cluster and in the tail lights as well as put in a new stereo, and eliminate the center console (which I still need to hide the few wires a little bit better. also I painted the griill and bumpers and Door trim matte Black.
































































I also installed a Flux Capacitor.... small bit of trivia the Man who designed the DeLorean also Designed the Fox which makes me Love my Fox even more!!!!!!!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

> I also installed a Flux Capacitor.... small bit of trivia the Man who designed the DeLorean also Designed the Fox which makes me Love my Fox even more!!!!!!!


I love the Flux Capacitor!!!!!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

one last cruse to the beach. dropped the silver wagon off at my brothers body shop today for some much needed love. 

more to come..


----------



## Googlefluff (Oct 13, 2014)

I put a piece of cardboard in front of the radiator so the heater would work, smacked the top of the dash until the interior lights turned on, then drove to work. My Fox isn't as nice as some of the others I've seen on this forum


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

This feels like a cheat post because I don't have my Fox anymore, but two days ago I picked up a 97 diesel Jetta, and almost immediately the shift knob from the Fox went in, and very soon I will be putting the Fox's original Volkswagen badge on my currently de-badged Jetta. So in a way, the Fox lives on. Kind of. Not at all. But at least I have an old VW again. It feels good. Also, humorously this car has the exact same Sony stereo that the Fox had. Anyway, if any of you guys are crossovers between here and the Mk3 Jetta board, you'll see me around there. Although I will still creep here. Cheers :beer:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I bought a 268 camshaft for the wagon. I'm looking forward to making this fox more fun to drive. 
Anybody know what year/model used the light weight cam followers? I want to refresh them as well.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Tried To Start It...*

I tried to start Woody II today....it seems the battery has discharged from having not been driven every day for the last six months....got one turn of the motor before nothing at all....not to worry....Woody III is less than two feet away from him; with a valid battery....and I have cables.......too frosty cold out tonight though....to be messing about in the wind.....until a WARMER time.....


----------



## jetta coupe (Mar 30, 2009)

Banned wagon said:


> one last cruse to the beach. dropped the silver wagon off at my brothers body shop today for some much needed love.
> 
> more to come..


Such an awesome car! So glad you didn't get rid of it.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

I found another new problem today, and I'm not necessarily sure how to fix it:
http://youtu.be/bWMcgL6IMb4

For those who don't/can't watch the video, my low beams are out and only the high beams work. The low beams will come on occasionally, but I haven't figured out the circumstances.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

RattyFox, acts like the low beam side of the dimmer switch has gone "kaput ".


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

DragonMike said:


> RattyFox, acts like the low beam side of the dimmer switch has gone "kaput ".


Seems likely.

Rattyfox, just in case you're not aware, that's part of the wiper switch not the blinker switch. I was reminded of this yesterday when I replaced my blinker switch. When you pull on the highbeam switch it pulls a plastic tab on the back side of the wiper stalk. Also these are functionally and aesthetically identical to the earlier Golf/Jetta MkIIs if you need to find one in a junkyard. The obvious exception being that Golfs have a rear wiper, and therefore have a push-pull switch. Works fine in a Fox sedan/coupe though.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks for the replies!
I guess I'll be reading the Bentley manual tonight.. And the pick-n-pull inventory.


----------



## binhodrummer (Jan 31, 2014)

this accessory on the glass, is OEM?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

binhodrummer said:


> this accessory on the glass, is OEM?


Yes it is an Autobahn accessory as available at the dealership.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*OEM accessory....*



binhodrummer said:


> this accessory on the glass, is OEM?


NICE window louvers! I haven't seen those in years. I see you have the rear tail fin as well. Very Nice! I'm trying to find an OEM Fresh Air Hood Scoop for my Fox.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

binhodrummer said:


> this accessory on the glass, is OEM?


Yes it is an Autobahn accessory as available at the dealership.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*and it begins*

and it begins.










in the body shop for some love


----------



## binhodrummer (Jan 31, 2014)

bluetoes591 said:


> Yes it is an Autobahn accessory as available at the dealership.


know where I find?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

binhodrummer said:


> know where I find?


You'd have to find somebody who has one for sale. Which would be hard because they're one of the rarest accessories, I have seen one other in real life and I know there is another member here who has one.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Finished and installed my e-brake handle adapter plate for my rear disc setup


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Great work j-boogie!!

Banned, what work is being done on the wagon?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

alaincopter said:


> Banned, what work is being done on the wagon?


well, shes got the cancer in a few spots. and a few parking lot scars.. my little brother backed his boat into the driver side taillight and dented the fender and tailgate. also just a few shaves here and there nothing huge. respray in a silver color yet to be decided but more then likely close to stock. perhaps a color we have at work


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Banned wagon said:


> well, shes got the cancer in a few spots. and a few parking lot scars.. my little brother backed his boat into the driver side taillight and dented the fender and tailgate. also just a few shaves here and there nothing huge. respray in a silver color yet to be decided but more then likely close to stock. perhaps a color we have at work


Wow, those look fantastic. Sure the lines on the S and the picture itself helps but I can see the wagon looking really good in either one. Good luck, looking forward to seeing the result and very glad you kept the fleet :thumbup:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I traded the fox for a 1966 MGB for a few days. It's my Mom's car, but I've got it for a few days while I do some maintenance for a nearly 50 year old car. There's I nothing quite like drive to school on a 40 degree morning with a bad top. 
But, I did get my 268 degree cam today! I'm going to try to get it in this weekend.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Not Again...!*

I noticed that my gas tank strap has given it up.....this time it was the one on the other side.....


....not looking good....


....so I took the straps to my welder buddy.....he fixed them up nicely.....only somehow he buggered the measurements; made them 4" too short....needless to say, I was again.....less than impressed.....


.....so, I took some quite accurate measurements....and made Ed a diagram to show what is needed....I should have done this initially.....hopefully they will turn out correctly this time....


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did today with my Fox...*

Today I just took the Fox out for a ride, just because I wanted to. Funny that you get looks from people driving nice new cars and sport cars.
I just cruised around for about an hour listening to Boston's greatest hits. One of my favorite songs to listen to while I'm just riding around is " Cool The Engines".

http://youtu.be/p31VFxkKkA4


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

vw90fox said:


> I just cruised around for about an hour listening to Boston's greatest hits.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm halfway through changing the camshaft (bought a 268). I'm waiting on a new camshaft seal and valve cover gasket. 
GTI "G" camshaft might be for sale soon.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Just another sad day at the junkyard. Wish I'd been able to get down and see this car before the goon who wrecked it, I would have bought the whole thing and put it on the road. It's nicer than both of my cars...

1988 Fox GLS with 5 speed and A/C, which until some idiot with a crowbar made his way into the trunk, drivers side door and headliner with a crowbar, was a very straight rust free car.  I have a terrible feeling I know who did it, just based on what was taken. Stupid little ****.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did today with my Fox...*

First off, I hate to see any Fox in a JY. Thanks for sharing bluetoes591! :beer:

Second, Christmas is a little early for me, a buddy of mine gave me a set of speakers for the dash on a count of the front driver side OEM speaker is starting to fall apart. So here is what is going to replace the OEM speakers, a set of 220 Watt Pyle Dryver Speakers. Also I'll be running new speaker wires as well.

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03793.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03793.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03793.jpg"/></a>

I've never replaced the dash speakers in a Fox but I've heard it can be a challenge. I'll know soon enough! opcorn:

Oh! By the way I know nothing about this brand, but it can be any worse than what I have now.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

That car was much nicer than mine, that is for sure 
Today I replaced the driver's side interior door pull with one I got for free a while ago, (thanks again Ian!) So I am finally free of having to roll down the window and grab the door from the outside to shut myself in.
Also vw90fox, let us know how those Pyle speakers work out! I was about to get the same ones before I opened up the can of spliced spaghetti that is (was) my radio wiring - my cigarette lighter circuit operates my dash lights for Fox sake!


----------



## D_Lo (Nov 12, 2014)

Over the last couple weeks I have not really done a whole lot to Foxxy

But I installed New Brakes and I got Cross Drilled ad Slotted Rotors 










while doing so the SLide pin for the Caliper stripped in the caliper bracet so I had to weld it in place.










then I Installed some HIDs which make a Huge difference










also My Fox turned 333333 miles young


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

RattyFox said:


> That car was much nicer than mine, that is for sure


It was honestly the nicest 4 door Fox I've ever seen in the flesh.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Luckily most of the yard Foxes I see in WA are trashed: if they all looked like that one I would probably wonder more often why I keep mine alive. All I did today (yesterday?) was tighten the steering gear a bit. It actually made an appreciable difference and I might mess with it some more as my steering is still a little boat-like. It's the 10mm hex head on the rack right where the column bolts on and allegedly will take some slop out of the gear if there is any.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

D_Lo said:


> Over the last couple weeks I have not really done a whole lot to Foxxy
> 
> But I installed New Brakes and I got Cross Drilled ad Slotted Rotors
> 
> ...


What are those HIDs? I did a double take when I saw that picture because I thought these were the same ones I got and was thinking about putting on my fox, but these have a projector lens in front and center. Just curious, since I've never seen them with a projector lens before. Also, info on where you found the rotors would be cool as well.


----------



## D_Lo (Nov 12, 2014)

vw90fox said:


> I love the Flux Capacitor!!!!!


Than you very much I feel almost obligated to have it in my car seeing as I work for DeLorean and we Build the Time Machines from BTTF. 

unfortunately it broke so I'm going to build a bracket and hardwire it into the Glovebox


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Just Started Them...*

I only started my Foxes today....hasn't been done in a week.....Woody II has no brakes, a flat battery, missing one gas tank strap, and bleeding oil like a stuck pig....other than that; he's ready to go......Woody III is awfully grumpy when I start him up....seems like he is running on two cylinders, until he realizes he has been wakened....the dash is still just sitting in place; cluster dangling by connections, no steering wheel, also only one gas tank strap, and a vicious exhaust manifold leak; but the heat is wonderful.......a quick video....





....I miss driving these guys....!!! I am not a rich enough man to have road coverage on all three of my Wagons; so I must pilot my Piggy for now....which isn't all that bad....but is a lot more car to lug around....!!! (Fox Wagon: 1390 kg vs Passat Wagon: 2040 kg)
....hence the moniker......Cheers...!!!

P.S. I am looking forward to getting "Back To My Fox, In The Future"....


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

D_Lo said:


> then I Installed some HIDs which make a Huge difference


Good god that beam pattern is crap. So much scatter. I hope for your sake you are never behind me with those crap ass head lights. Are they DOT approved ?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Banned wagon said:


> Good god that beam pattern is crap. So much scatter. I hope for your sake you are never behind me with those crap ass head lights. Are they DOT approved ?


Near as I can tell there are no markings on those lenses at all. They're very clearly cheap Chinese crap. By law in the USA HID lights must be self levelling, which these are not. Some quick Googling and an examination of the headlight pattern here both suggest that these housings are designed, however badly, for H4 bulbs. HID lamps in H4 housings, illegal. H4 filament runs lengthwise, HIDs arc across the globe, therefore most of the light emitted by the HID is not in the focal point of the lens which causes scattering. Also I hope you re-aimed those after taking the picture. Top of the hotspot should be four inches below the centre of the headlamp at 25 feet.

Glare, glare, glare and more glare. I'm glad you don't live anywhere near me.

I think it may be time for me to repeat the headlamp challenge now that I have a few more lamp designs to compare. Cibies are worth every single penny.


----------



## D_Lo (Nov 12, 2014)

bluetoes591 said:


> Near as I can tell there are no markings on those lenses at all. They're very clearly cheap Chinese crap. By law in the USA HID lights must be self levelling, which these are not. Some quick Googling and an examination of the headlight pattern here both suggest that these housings are designed, however badly, for H4 bulbs. HID lamps in H4 housings, illegal. H4 filament runs lengthwise, HIDs arc across the globe, therefore most of the light emitted by the HID is not in the focal point of the lens which causes scattering. Also I hope you re-aimed those after taking the picture. Top of the hotspot should be four inches below the centre of the headlamp at 25 feet.
> 
> Glare, glare, glare and more glare. I'm glad you don't live anywhere near me.
> 
> I think it may be time for me to repeat the headlamp challenge now that I have a few more lamp designs to compare. Cibies are worth every single penny.



I admit they were cheap. And after I took the pic i did adjust them. So as to not completely blind everyone.

And ive driven behind a few of my frinds and thay say there isnt much glare.


----------



## D_Lo (Nov 12, 2014)

RattyFox said:


> What are those HIDs? I did a double take when I saw that picture because I thought these were the same ones I got and was thinking about putting on my fox, but these have a projector lens in front and center. Just curious, since I've never seen them with a projector lens before. Also, info on where you found the rotors would be cool as well.


I picked up the rotors near me but i found the seller on ebay. There are a grip of different people withe slotted and drilled rotors for the Fox


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I installed a 268 cam. So far as I can tell there is more power overall with most gains in midrange torque. The car is quicker too. 
I joked with a colleague that the 1.8 _*might*_ have 100 hp. Not sure about 100, but I am wondering what it makes.


----------



## germanpettingzoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Krammit it's like a symphony of Foxes! Symfoxny?


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did today with my Fox...*



mike in SC said:


> I installed a 268 cam. So far as I can tell there is more power overall with most gains in midrange torque. The car is quicker too.
> I joked with a colleague that the 1.8 _*might*_ have 100 hp. Not sure about 100, but I am wondering what it makes.


A 268 cam is expected to give you about 8-HP increase, What the butt dyno feels is the added torque.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

mike in SC said:


> I installed a 268 cam. So far as I can tell there is more power overall with most gains in midrange torque. The car is quicker too.
> I joked with a colleague that the 1.8 _*might*_ have 100 hp. Not sure about 100, but I am wondering what it makes.


I think the Bentley states it has 83 or 89 HP, so if you have a less restrictive exhaust and a cam you might be around that number. Then again, I am not sure how well these engines hold onto their horses over time. It could be very-well or it could be very badly.
A friend of mine and I are both convinced by the butt-dyno that my fox has about 50hp from being so sporadically maintained, but she feels a little bit better every fluid change! And all this talk of a cam really has me thinking of swapping mine after general maintenance is properly sorted.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

The cam is the last thing I'm soon to the engine short of dropping in an ABA. It's got a big valve head (german), larger throttle body, dasher downpipe, WOT switch, hand-built exhaust system by a former user (longitudinal---it's a very well put together system), and now the cam. 
I'm going to finish putting the ancillary parts on over the weekend. I thing the timing belt might be off by a tooth, but I won't be bale to get to that until we get into our holiday break to verify.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Time to give the BastrdDüb some love. Long over due.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

RattyFox said:


> I think the Bentley states it has 83 or 89 HP, so if you have a less restrictive exhaust and a cam you might be around that number. Then again, I am not sure how well these engines hold onto their horses over time. It could be very-well or it could be very badly.
> A friend of mine and I are both convinced by the butt-dyno that my fox has about 50hp from being so sporadically maintained, but she feels a little bit better every fluid change! And all this talk of a cam really has me thinking of swapping mine after general maintenance is properly sorted.


I had mine on the dyno this past summer. Here in Denver it put down 63hp and 82ft tq. Not bad for a 22 year old ride.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

A few days back I replaced all of the rear brake parts. For the longest time the brake pedal, despite multiple bleeding endeavors, the pedal was the same; almost to the floor. I'm sure most of you might have had to do this, but to temporarily remedy the low pedal I pulled the parking brake up a click or two. 
Not ideal for me because the back brakes tended to lock when the roads were wet. 
I'm happy to report that pedal height is finally (after how many years?????) normal. Braking is better too. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Washed my poor dirty two door and put the proper hub caps on the 13" Zandvoorts. I actually quite like them which I didn't expect because I hated the 14" Zandvoorts with the stock hubcaps that I had last year.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Slowly


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> Washed my poor dirty two door and put the proper hub caps on the 13" Zandvoorts. I actually quite like them which I didn't expect because I hated the 14" Zandvoorts with the stock hubcaps that I had last year.


I'm glad you hated them.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> I'm glad you hated them.


My brother has a set of P-slots he's trying to offload...


----------



## Mx6GT91 (Jul 20, 2005)

I havent posted in here for a while. My car is totally different..... again.
As per the thread title tho, I installed my "Autobahn" spoiler. (e30 actually)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/staticmini/16282499925" title="e30 spoiler by Raymundo C., on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8644/16282499925_ebceef7173_c.jpg" width="800" height="452" alt="e30 spoiler"></a>


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Picked up a daily driver...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I filled the tank and returned 25 mpg. Not bad mileage for mostly city driving.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

I investigated the bad lighting. The Bentley says there are indeed ground wires in the trunk for the rear lights, but, I took a very hard look and they are nowhere to be found. Yes, even behind the plastic covers on the sides. So, the fox becomes strictly diurnal. There's no use risking a drive with no lights at night.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

blocking and and more blocking.. almost in primer.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

floated my valves in my fox with too much power and boost:laugh: now time to build the head and maybe turn down the boost from 25 psi to 18 psi


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Back home with -
A variable speed fan
A new head gasket
Adjusted valves
The ported EFi Intake that had been sitting in storage...


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Replaced the transfer fuel pump on the Wolfsburg. Now running nicely again.

Anybody still looking for a fuel sender/transfer pump assembly? While I was in there I confirmed that I have two working spares, and I know somebody was looking for one awhile back.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

I had more things shaved on the body, and the whole thing resprayed.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today....*

First off my driver side and passenger side ac vents fell to pieces. So I we out to the local JY. All I found was a shell of a 4DR Fox. The only thing left on it was the broken rear tail lights, a bent and damage rear bumper and a damaged trunk lid which some on punched in the lock. Just out of curiousity I poped open the trunk and I found the vents that I needed and a 4 button steering wheel. It was my luck day. I should have gone and bought a Lotto ticket. Here are some photos of my new steering wheel versus the OEM wheel.

OEM Steering Wheel...
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03813.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03813.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03813.jpg"/></a>

4 Button Steering Wheel...  
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03814.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03814.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03814.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03815.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03815.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03815.jpg"/></a>

Next while I was fixing the AC vents :banghead:, I went ahead and wired my car stereo to the #29 relay buzzer (brown and red wire) so that when you put the key in you have power to the radio, but when removed it turns off your radio.

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03811.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03811.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03811.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03803.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03803.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03803.jpg"/></a>

Thanks to Alaincopter I recieved a package from Brazil today, my new door handles. I needed to replace my passenger side, so I might as well replace the driver side as well. I bought door handles for a Santana , they look like pull handles but they are not. I think they are cool.:laugh:

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03818.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03818.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03818.jpg"/></a>

Old OEM door handles... (Sorry I took the door handle photos with my phone at night so they aren't very clear, but you get the idea.)
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03821.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03821.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03821.jpg"/></a>

New Santana door handles. I just swapped the key lock to keed my original keys.
<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03820.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03820.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03820.jpg"/></a>


Sorry this was so long, but as you can see I have been busy keeping my Fox in working order.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

vw90fox said:


> First off my driver side and passenger side ac vents fell to pieces. So I we out to the local JY. All I found was a shell of a 4DR Fox. The only thing left on it was the broken rear tail lights, a bent and damage rear bumper and a damaged trunk lid which some on punched in the lock. Just out of curiousity I poped open the trunk and I found the vents that I needed and a 4 button steering wheel. It was my luck day. I should have gone and bought a Lotto ticket. Here are some photos of my new steering wheel versus the OEM wheel.


Your donor car was probably a Fox Sport if it had that wheel. Or a Wolfsburg.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice :thumbup: :thumbup: the 4-button steering wheel is perfect for the Fox imo. Probably the most satisfying mod I did to mine I gotta say.

The handles look good in black. Do you plan to keep them black or paint them white later on?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, *Banned wagon* and *the brit* working on their Foxes... is 2008 back?!?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

doppelfaust said:


> Wow, *Banned wagon* and *the brit* working on their Foxes... is 2008 back?!?


Hahahaha. Maybe...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I doubt me or Brit have ever really stopped working on Foxes. just most of the time its not anything post worthy..


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Banned wagon said:


> I doubt me or Brit have ever really stopped working on Foxes. just most of the time its not anything post worthy..


No one that owns a Fox ever stops working on them but it's great to see progress regardless!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What did you do to your fox today....*



alaincopter said:


> Very nice :thumbup: :thumbup: the 4-button steering wheel is perfect for the Fox imo. Probably the most satisfying mod I did to mine I gotta say.
> 
> The handles look good in black. Do you plan to keep them black or paint them white later on?


I agree, the handles look good in black, so I plan to keep them black. Now I just need to wash the Fox and take a few new photos.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Went and visited my stash.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

doppelfaust said:


> No one that owns a Fox ever stops working on them but it's great to see progress regardless!


So true. When I think I'm done working on my wagon there is something else I want/need to do. This week my task was finding the right timing to run the 270 camshaft. Best so far is stock timing. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

doppelfaust said:


> No one that owns a Fox ever stops working on them but it's great to see progress regardless!


I only stopped working on mine because I sold it. Lol


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

A couple of friends and me dropped it off at the Philly Auto Show, where it will be sitting in the basement for a week or so..:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

the brit said:


> A couple of friends and me dropped it off at the Philly Auto Show, where it will be sitting in the basement for a week or so..:



That's awesome!


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, brit! Wish mine looked 1/2 that good! !


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

was the hood not ready for the Show ?


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I autocrossed the fox again. Great fun, lots of comments too. The best time of the day was made by a supercharged NB Miata at 49 seconds, my best time was 52 seconds.

I hope to have pictures. I'll have to ask around of those who were talking pictures.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

just having fun driving around with my dad. spanking on honda's if they want to try


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Auto Show....*



the brit said:


> A couple of friends and me dropped it off at the Philly Auto Show, where it will be sitting in the basement for a week or so..:


Really nice Fox! Love the deep lip on the rims. What off set are you running on the those rims? What size tires are you running?


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*New Tail Lights From Bazil and Door Panel Fix....*

Just FYI if you order tail lights from Brazil, the light bulb holders are different that North American tail lights So if you happen to order a new set of lights like I did, remember to order the light bulb holders as well. See the pictures below for the differences.

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03830.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03830.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03830.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03836.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03836.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03836.jpg"/></a>

Also FYI if your door panel trim is falling a part like mine, (because I like to rest my elbow on the window sill when driving) there is an easy fix for that. (I checked with my local dealership and they said it was no longer available.) I used door edge trim as a replacement. The nice thing about it is that it is flexible and you can get it in a variety of colors, I just replaced it black like the OEM trim. See the pictures below.

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03849.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03849.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03849.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03848.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03848.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03848.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03850.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03850.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03850.jpg"/></a>


Keep on Foxxing!


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Replaced the O2 sensor this evening. After trying for the past month to figure out why my fuel mileage had dropped from 32 mpg to 23 mpg and why, when I accelerated (normally or with "vigor "), the power would drop off like I had turned the ignition off. Tested every thing I could think of including fuel pressure (at idle and highway speed ). Remembered reading a post here about the problems the author was experiencing and decided it surely couldn't hurt anything except my wallet. Wow. What a difference! Remains to be seen whether or not my fuel economy returns to "normal ", but I am sure she will be MUCH more fun to drive!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Dragon mike-
Did your engine just suddenly quit and come back just as quickly? 
Mine does this with vigor too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Mike in SC-
Yeah, although sometimes it would take as long as 10 seconds to come back. Was VERY frustrating!


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

vw90fox said:


> Just FYI if you order tail lights from Brazil, the light bulb holders are different that North American tail lights So if you happen to order a new set of lights like I did, remember to order the light bulb holders as well. See the pictures below for the differences.
> 
> <a href="http://s1173.photobucket.com/user/mcnegrete/media/DSC03830.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/DSC03830.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC03830.jpg"/></a>
> 
> ...



Pics not coming up.

Greg W.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Redid the Drivers Side Vapour Barrier.
There was a lot of residue from earlier owners/shops attempts at a water tight seal.
I didn't scrape all that ish off when I this the last time.
It looked like a lot of work.
And it was.
Hopefully the cleaner start will provide a better barrier.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Not really today, but:

Finally won the used parts 'lottery' and found a DPR/EHA Valve that appears to work without leaking gas all over the place. Keeping fingers crossed for it to stay on good behavior for awhile.

Installed a headlight relay from Jay (thatvwbusguy) as was recommended elsewhere in the Fox forum. He makes a custom harness for Foxes for around $40. Great price and great response from Jay. The relay went in super easy (15-30 minutes) and aside from the fact that the wire from battery '+' terminal to relay is a bit too long (not a big deal, obviously) it fits perfectly. Even the sealed beams look amazing with this relay (I can actually see the road while driving at night again) and when I get around to ordering H4 reflectors I'm guessing they'll be even better. Highly recommend this relatively inexpensive and easy upgrade.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Head light relay kit...*



mes0cycl0ne said:


> Not really today, but:
> 
> Finally won the used parts 'lottery' and found a DPR/EHA Valve that appears to work without leaking gas all over the place. Keeping fingers crossed for it to stay on good behavior for awhile.
> 
> Installed a headlight relay from Jay (thatvwbusguy) as was recommended elsewhere in the Fox forum. He makes a custom harness for Foxes for around $40. Great price and great response from Jay. The relay went in super easy (15-30 minutes) and aside from the fact that the wire from battery '+' terminal to relay is a bit too long (not a big deal, obviously) it fits perfectly. Even the sealed beams look amazing with this relay (I can actually see the road while driving at night again) and when I get around to ordering H4 reflectors I'm guessing they'll be even better. Highly recommend this relatively inexpensive and easy upgrade.


I totally agree with you on the headlight relay kit, I installed it over last year and it was the best $40.00 that I ever spent on my Fox. As you stated it was super easy to install. I would recommend this upgrade to any Fox owner.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Been meaning to put in a relay for awhile; I'll check into that.

Took the wagon for a spin in the snow yesterday. They hadn't salted or plowed yet, and it was as warm as it's going to be for awhile (almost 25...) It needed the exercise, and it was a blast.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

90quattrocoupe said:


> Pics not coming up.
> 
> Greg W.


I could back that up, just received the taillights from Alain and defiantly different. Our bulb carriers are wider and won't enter, even if they did the taillights don't have an opening for the actual electric connection. They look a lot better than my old ones, so with a little modification and persuasion they work just fine with our bulb carriers.:thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

vw90fox said:


> Just FYI if you order tail lights from Brazil, the light bulb holders are different that North American tail lights So if you happen to order a new set of lights like I did, remember to order the light bulb holders as well. See the pictures below for the differences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





89fox_^ said:


> I could back that up, just received the taillights from Alain and defiantly different. Our bulb carriers are wider and won't enter, even if they did the taillights don't have an opening for the actual electric connection. They look a lot better than my old ones, so with a little modification and persuasion they work just fine with our bulb carriers.:thumbup::beer::beer:


Fellas, I'm sincerely very sorry to hear - and especially sorry for having totally forgotten about this issue before shipping these up. This issue has indeed been addressed three years ago in this thread - lots of good pics don't work anymore but here's an edited fragment of it with working pics:

(special thanks to Hansel2 for the tutorial and pics, and redone17 for the great info, pics and for pointing me to the thread)






Hansel2 said:


> So here is the problem: After one purchases new tail lights from Brazil your bulb holders do not fit into the tail light.
> 
> You need to do modifications to both the bulb holders and the replacement tail lights.
> 
> ...





redone17 said:


>


Hope this helps, but please contact me if you'd like any other assistance, and sorry for my mistake!


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

So as not to continue sitting on my hands awaiting the shipment of the new taillight covers from Brazil - thanks for mentioning that how to on fitting them properly Alain! - I took Roxy out for a nice country drive through the twisties, and realized just how thankful I was for the 4-speed. 2nd gear almost all the way down the mountain through the switchbacks. The 20 mile drive got rid of some condensation in the oil and charged the battery up since I've been driving round trips of about 8 miles lately.

Can't wait for the covers to come in! I check the shipment status every day. Luckily I have a spare Brazilian cover that's unsalvageable to use on the car that I can cut up before I make the cuts on the brand new ones!

And as another little development, I got my plans for the custom door cards squared away. Even more exciting is the development of 3d printed cupholders!


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

RattyFox said:


> Even more exciting is the development of 3d printed cupholders!


Hah, I'm looking at doing the same exact thing! Where are you looking to mount yours?

Here are some of my 3d printed fox badges:


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Joosh said:


> Hah, I'm looking at doing the same exact thing! Where are you looking to mount yours?
> 
> Here are some of my 3d printed fox badges:


Nice badges! I've always loved the sleek fox (animal) badge. 

I am mounting one to each door where the map pockets went, with 2 little cubbies on each side of the cupholder, and I'm still working on a crafty way to put one somewhere on the center console since I don't want coffee splashing around whenever I shut the door. Maybe a mount for a Saab flip out cupholder  

And as per content rules I finally narrowed down the engine bay ticking to a loose spark plug :banghead:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Today I worked to stop the ticking in the wagon's odometer. It was ticking for what I think was one revolution. I glued the gear and added some lubricant to generally help things out.

I'm considering autocrossing it again this weekend.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Only got to walk past her today due to the fact she is still surrounded by about 16 inches of snow, which has frozen into a solid mass. No way I can shovel through that!


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

Yesterday did the rear brakes and bearings, springs and hardware everything brand new. Hopefully emergency starts to work fine!


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

How it's sitting now, trying to figure out why my signal lights aren't working hazards are also the instrument cluster lights aren't working and the fuse is ok.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Well is did this _in_ my fox today...


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cluster lights issue probably means either your headlight switch or the dimmer is sketchy.

Blinkers don't work if the hazard switch isn't in place, but it sounds like that is in and working. Relay? Or the little rocking contact section of the blinker switch has given up. Is the blinker light in the cluster stuck at half brightness at all times?


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

bluetoes591 said:


> Cluster lights issue probably means either your headlight switch or the dimmer is sketchy.
> 
> Blinkers don't work if the hazard switch isn't in place, but it sounds like that is in and working. Relay? Or the little rocking contact section of the blinker switch has given up. Is the blinker light in the cluster stuck at half brightness at all times?


Actually just fixed the whole issue(I think:laugh, the instrument cluster was the fuse. But the rear signal lights still did not want to cooperate so disconnected everything, sanded the connections down a little cleaned it all up and now working like a charm:thumbup:. Now this may be a stupid question, but the corner front ambers do they blink at all or are they just parking lights? (I ask because with the light switch fully on, they have power but the lights are not working at all, just want to make sure its just the bulbs or is there a bigger issue)


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

89fox_^ said:


> Actually just fixed the whole issue(I think), the instrument cluster was the fuse. But the rear signal lights still did not want to cooperate so disconnected everything, sanded the connections down a little cleaned it all up and now working like a charm. Now this may be a stupid question, but the corner front ambers do they blink at all or are they just parking lights? (I ask because with the light switch fully on, they have power but the lights are not working at all, just want to make sure its just the bulbs or is there a bigger issue)


Good news, simple fixes are the best.

On a Fox I the corner lights are just marker lights not blinkers. Pretty easy to make them blink though, if you wanted to.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah I agree :laugh::beer:, got the passenger side marker to work. But the driver side was flooded with water when I took it out, so now the positive connectors are extremely corroded and I think broken now so that light is still out. Those bulb holder are probably NLA right? :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## vwbunny (Mar 11, 2004)

Took the dash out to fix the HVAC.


----------



## whatdoesthefoxsay (Jun 26, 2014)

dude nice drift hahaha


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I discovered some picture from my latest runs. I'm entering a tight right hand turn, so I'm not carrying lots of speed. The tires and adjustable struts have made the wagon a good handling car despite its high center of gravity. I wish though that there were pictures from the slalom section and quicker parts.








[/url]15383657960_81e47d8edc_k by 88 BX fox, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]15382657539_5679cbb128_o by 88 BX fox, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]15383659410_5fa1771b8c_o by 88 BX fox, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by 88 BX fox, on Flickr[/IMG]

Compare the body roll above to the body roll below. I was running stock springs and newer struts.
Coming in too hot!







[/url]DSC_0435[1] by 88 BX fox, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Fixed the odometer, digital clock, and side markers, replaced the taillights with the smoked ones from Alain.

Also installed a new stereo. 4" in the front, 6.5" in the rear door cards. Got rid of the stupid parcel shelf things that held the old speakers.

I'll post some pics in my thread when I take them.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

mike in SC said:


> Coming in too hot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!!  some nice progress!


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

OMG, I just checked USPS.COM and my package from alaincopter in Brazil is being processed by U.S. Customs in Miami, Florida! !! I'm so EXCITED! Thank you again Alain!


----------



## whatdoesthefoxsay (Jun 26, 2014)

me too, my 'zilian tail lights just passed customs aswell. shift bushings coming too 

I made some headlight projector retrofits with 5000k HID.
seat covers that actually fit nicely


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

That's awesome! I'm almost just as excited to see the parts arrive and the progress on the cars posted!!

Brazil's been pretty good for my Fox too 











saying goodbye to the last dummy button on my dash!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

alaincopter said:


> saying goodbye to the last dummy button on my dash!


Nice!

My box of bits from Brazil arrived.









Thanks Alain!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

voxwagen88 said:


> Nice!
> 
> My box of bits from Brazil arrived.
> 
> ...


I am jealous of that care package!

My poly transmission mount is on the way thanks to Alain. LSD might have to come with the next adventure down...


----------



## dublove716 (Nov 14, 2012)

Holy smokes. All these sweet parts coming in, makes me wish I had my fox still!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

voxwagen88 said:


> Nice!
> 
> My box of bits from Brazil arrived.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

A big part showed up in the mail today too, I'll PM you a pic tomorrow


----------



## whatdoesthefoxsay (Jun 26, 2014)

is that a 90's option alain?


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

whatdoesthefoxsay said:


> is that a 90's option alain?


Sorta - they came standard in a few hot versions of the Gol










(pic borrowed from the web)


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Alain, do you know if that overrider would fit on a North American bumper?


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

voxwagen88 said:


> Alain, do you know if that overrider would fit on a North American bumper?


Yeah, it can most likely be attached to a North American bumper pretty easily - it just takes one bolt going through it - but I fear it wouldn't look right being so far forward and having ~2 inches of open space behind it on the top.

When back, I can take some pics of it on my NA bumper before I replace it with the BR. Depending on how it looks, it may be worth it to copy it somewhat in fiberglass - adding a rearward extension to the top perhaps


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

alaincopter said:


> Yeah, it can most likely be attached to a North American bumper pretty easily - it just takes one bolt going through it - but I fear it wouldn't look right being so far forward and having ~2 inches of open space behind it on the top.
> 
> When back, I can take some pics of it on my NA bumper before I replace it with the BR. Depending on how it looks, it may be worth it to copy it somewhat in fiberglass - adding a rearward extension to the top perhaps


Even with the extra gap, I don't think it will look as goofy as some of the ones that were on British sports cars in the 70's...


----------



## puchfinnland (Feb 16, 2013)

alain1 empty your ebox, yes i take the vents, and a new set of latches!

is there any 20v turbo conversion parts avail/ like a downpipe?


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I decided to tackle an ongoing oil leak. The actual work begins Sunday, but a choice nonetheless. 
I'm going to get more parts for sale up soon too.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Discovered that somebody tagged the corner of the Wolfsburg, broke the blinker part of the tail light and put a tiny dent in the quarter panel. Not impressed, not impressed at all.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> Discovered that somebody tagged the corner of the Wolfsburg, broke the blinker part of the tail light and put a tiny dent in the quarter panel. Not impressed, not impressed at all.


I hope you haven't caught somebody-hit-my-car-itis as bad as I seem to have it...


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

voxwagen88 said:


> Even with the extra gap, I don't think it will look as goofy as some of the ones that were on British sports cars in the 70's...


True...

bluetoes, what a piss-off, that must have hurt on you as much as it did on the car! 

Here in Brazil I came across a book on the Gol at a local bookstore.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, Alain! The picture of the back end of the Gol GTI looks exactly like a MK1 Sirocco!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope you bought that book Alain, that looks like a gold mine.

Yeah, total piss off that one. Just because it's an old car, doesn't mean people don't care about it. :banghead:



alaincopter said:


> True...
> 
> bluetoes, what a piss-off, that must have hurt on you as much as it did on the car!
> 
> Here in Brazil I came across a book on the Gol at a local bookstore.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I found this on my local craigslist:


1993 VW Fox Racecar
http://knoxville.craigslist.org/cto/4883614496.html


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

My care package from Alain arrived from Brazil today! !! Fantastic day! First day off in 4 months AND my vents arrived! It's just like CHRISTMAS! !!
Mike


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

The mailman sent me some shortened struts today. Now I'm just waiting for my springs to arrive from Brazil 😃


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Got a poly transmission mount in the mail from Alain yesterday.


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

Package from Alain arrived! 😃


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! I see everyone's packages are arriving safe and sound :beer::beer:

Meanwhile down south I found a way to get my hands dirty on some more fox-ness... my wife's aunt's back-up car, a beat up Gol G3 has developed a sloppy shifter condition making it hard to engage 1st or reverse. I told her I know a thing or two about curing a sloppy shifter on a Gol  I'll cure a few cosmetic issues with it while at it too!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Alain-How much has the Fox evolved from our generation? Other than a cool looking 16v motor, it seems to be similar with what were familiar. Or not at all, I'm not sure.

Today I worked on an Dasher _Intake manifold_ to put in the Fox. The barrel above the runners seems larger and doesn't taper towards #1 cylinder intake. I had to port the where the throttle valves go (small opening). 
There might not be any gains at all, but I had to get the IM off anyhow.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike - it feels very, very much like our Fox. Even the entire dashboard and center console are practically a direct fit into our Fox, it'd just need some trimming in the front edge from the contour of the more curved newer windshield. Same width, steering wheel and shifter position, everything.

I even tested a little trick to see if the electrical system resembles the older foxes - without the key in the ignition, I turned on the headlights, flashed the high beams twice, holding the high beams lit the second time - it allowed me to use pretty much all electrical accessories, just like our Fox. Very useful for rolling the power windows up or down when you don't have the key around


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

alaincopter said:


> I even tested a little trick to see if the electrical system resembles the older foxes - without the key in the ignition, I turned on the headlights, flashed the high beams twice, holding the high beams lit the second time - it allowed me to use pretty much all electrical accessories, just like our Fox. Very useful for rolling the power windows up or down when you don't have the key around


I never knew you could do this in a Fox...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

My vent windows are stateside! Right now they're im Miami, and ought to get here soon.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

installed a neuspeed 268 cam in the beast and woke here up alot.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

vwturbofox said:


> installed a neuspeed 268 cam in the beast and woke here up alot.


If you could shoot a little clip of that - that would be great!
EDIT: unless you're not finished with a build and instead of asking for a video I should just be following your build thread.

Meanwhile, I gave the dash an open-fisted tap and the wiper switch made contact again. The new issue besides it being broken in the first place is that up is off and down is speed two. Speed one, you would think remains unaffected, but it is broken and stops with the wipers vertical.
Off comes the steering wheel again - hey, anybody got a sport 4-spoke just lying around?


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Finally got to work on my Fox today! Actually I worked on pulling the front suspension off the parts car. Pulled both struts and pulled the brake rotors. Spent the rest of the afternoon trying to find someone to turn them. Come to find out new rotors were cheaper than turning the old ones! $50 to turn the rotors as opposed to $40 for new. Who would have thought!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

RattyFox said:


> If you could shoot a little clip of that - that would be great!
> EDIT: unless you're not finished with a build and instead of asking for a video I should just be following your build thread.
> 
> Meanwhile, I gave the dash an open-fisted tap and the wiper switch made contact again. The new issue besides it being broken in the first place is that up is off and down is speed two. Speed one, you would think remains unaffected, but it is broken and stops with the wipers vertical.
> Off comes the steering wheel again - hey, anybody got a sport 4-spoke just lying around?


when i get a chance i'll get a video if my dad can hold the camera straight under boost:laugh:


----------



## joancasti (Mar 1, 2015)

Replaced cracked front brake hoses. Bled the brakes at all four corners. Added some Ate Super Blue fluid.


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

My stuff from Brasil arrived, thanks Alain!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Golazo said:


> My stuff from Brasil arrived, thanks Alain!


Are they the widow seals. I'm looking for all of them


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

Yes, for a wagon, rear driver side and window in the back.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Speedometer cable question...*










I have a question for you Fox guru's. My Speedometer quit working. So I pull the cluster out to inspect the speedometer. When I pulled back the speedometer cable the inner cable stayed stuck to the speedometer gauge and I pulled it out of the sheath. :facepalm: Is the cable bad or should I disassemble the gauge to examine it for broken parts?  Any thoughts? The cable is just over a month old, and its a Cofle which from what I have read they are not the best but I could not find another brand.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Golazo said:


> My stuff from Brasil arrived, thanks Alain!


No prob!

And nice pic! Got to see your wagon on the other thread too :thumbup:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I got set of vent windows that I'm anxious to get on. It's going to get warm here soon and i'm looking forward to more wind in the car!
I put on the summer tires too.

Does anyone have any tips on installing the camshaft oil seal? I bought a new one for the new camshaft. I thought I had it installed incorrectly, so I reinstalled it. It's leaking oil, not a lot, but enough to be annoying.

I'm checking the bentley manual Saturday.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Worked on the strut assemblies from the parts car. Game plan was to get them disassembled and cleaned up. In the process of gathering up all my new parts I decided to take a look at the new strut cartridges. Pulled them out of the boxes and realized they were not the same. After comparing them to an old cartridge I realized that neither one of them would work. Returned them to Auto Zone and reordered. Should be here tomorrow.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

mike in SC said:


> I got set of vent windows that I'm anxious to get on. It's going to get warm here soon and i'm looking forward to more wind in the car!
> I put on the summer tires too.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on installing the camshaft oil seal? I bought a new one for the new camshaft. I thought I had it installed incorrectly, so I reinstalled it. It's leaking oil, not a lot, but enough to be annoying.
> ...


Mike I have a small leak at that seal too. I feel the same way, not a lot but it's there I can see and smell it. Let me know if you have any advice when you do that. Not something I want to do too quick but would like to know what I would be getting into. I had bought a new seal when I ordered some parts awhile back but was scared to mess with it.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

SourKandi said:


> Mike I have a small leak at that seal too. I feel the same way, not a lot but it's there I can see and smell it. Let me know if you have any advice when you do that. Not something I want to do too quick but would like to know what I would be getting into. I had bought a new seal when I ordered some parts awhile back but was scared to mess with it.


I'll let you know when I tackle this small problem. I suspect I'll have to remove the pulley to properly set the seal.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I think that's what I read, and decided I rather disliked messing with pulleys lol. Also my main goal at the
Time was just to get it on the road. Thanks!


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

vw90fox said:


> I have a question for you Fox guru's. My Speedometer quit working. So I pull the cluster out to inspect the speedometer. When I pulled back the speedometer cable the inner cable stayed stuck to the speedometer gauge and I pulled it out of the sheath. :facepalm: Is the cable bad or should I disassemble the gauge to examine it for broken parts?  Any thoughts? The cable is just over a month old, and its a Cofle which from what I have read they are not the best but I could not find another brand.


yep looks broke time for a new one


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Speedometer cable question...*

Thanks vwturbofox! I have ordered a new one. The bad is that this one is just over a month old, and the dealership will not take it back because I installed it and I put speedometer lube in it. None the less I will not deal with that dealership again. On top of that, they did not have any stock, (which is no surprise) and I had to wait 5 weeks to get it, and it was a Cofle which I could have gotten off ebay and had in a couple of days. Oh well will see how long the next Cofle cable last. I was hoping someone could tell me there is something better out there. Thanks again vwturbofox for your input!



vwturbofox said:


> yep looks broke time for a new one


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*New Dash Speakers....*

I tried to install a set of 5.25" speakers in the dash, but they did not fit very well so, now thanks to a friend I now have a set of Kicker 4" 120 Watt 2-way speakers. Here are some pictures and a short video clip of just the front speakers.

Speakers installed:


















Video Clip of just the front speakers playing....Sorry it's dark but it was the only time I had to install the speakers, but you only need to hear them.

[video]http://vid1173.photobucket.com/albums/r600/mcnegrete/SAM_0472.mp4[/video]


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Parts from Brazil....*

Today I received my care package from Brazil. It's like Christmas in March! And more to come!

A big thanks to Alaincopter for all of his help and hard work to supply us in North America with parts!:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Ugh those parts. My car has been sitting for the winter, can't wait to drive it in the spring!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I looking for subframe bushings and lower control are bushings. . Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance. I'm starting a rebuild on my fox. Tons of new parts. But I can't find subframe bushings and lower control arm bushings.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

1993vw fox said:


> I looking for subframe bushings and lower control are bushings. . Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance. I'm starting a rebuild on my fox. Tons of new parts. But I can't find subframe bushings and lower control arm bushings.


Control arm bushings are easy to find, RockAuto and AutohausAZ both had them last time I checked.

Subframe bushings are harder to come by, there is a place in Washington that had them if you searched by part number, but I've forgotten the name of the place.


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

On saturday I took the 2 door out for a 170 mile jaunt into the countryside, and it did wonderfully. 

Still dailying my 2 door fox after almost 4 years with no issues at all; just normal maintenance. Not once has it broke down or left me stranded.:thumbup:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Subframe bushings....*

1993vw fox, contact Alaincopter on here on the form. You can also find his listing in the Fox Parts under Parts from Brazil. He will be in Brazil only for a short time more, but he should be able to hook you up be for he leaves.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7098532-Parts-from-Brazil



1993vw fox said:


> I looking for subframe bushings and lower control are bushings. . Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance. I'm starting a rebuild on my fox. Tons of new parts. But I can't find subframe bushings and lower control arm bushings.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Picked up my replacement strut cartridges today (took an old one along to compare ). Hooray! They are correct! Now I can hardly wait for Thursday!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

vw90fox said:


> 1993vw fox, contact Alaincopter on here on the form. You can also find his listing in the Fox Parts under Parts from Brazil. He will be in Brazil only for a short time more, but he should be able to hook you up be for he leaves.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7098532-Parts-from-Brazil


Thanks Mike, that's exactly right! :thumbup: 1993vw fox, feel free to send me a PM or reply to my thread in the Classifieds.

Can't wait to see the progress on your Fox with all the parts, Mike opcorn: :beer:


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I want vent windows!!! So anxious to see proof they exist!!! Lol


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Also, I've been driving Clara daily as my hubby's Sonic has been in the shop for a whopping 3 weeks out of 4. She's been running like a dream. Just a little smelly from the small oil leak previously mentioned.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Proof...


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Has anyone ever experienced the oil light coming on and screaming at you for like a minute, then go off? I'm hoping it's just a wiring mishap. I checked my oil level and it was fine. Nothing else happened. Oh but it was raining all of a sudden out of nowhere.


----------



## ChristopherF (Aug 26, 2010)

SourKandi said:


> Has anyone ever experienced the oil light coming on and screaming at you for like a minute, then go off? I'm hoping it's just a wiring mishap. I checked my oil level and it was fine. Nothing else happened. Oh but it was raining all of a sudden out of nowhere.


I usually have that problem when it's hot and humid but it happened the other day when it was cold and wet.

Chris F


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Rolled around my Fox in my wheelchair wishing I could just get in and go for a damn drive


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Well someone did this to my Fox... Nothing was stolen, but now I have to find a passenger quarter window... Any suggestions?


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Joosh said:


> Well someone did this to my Fox... Nothing was stolen, but now I have to find a passenger quarter window... Any suggestions?


I have one.. But im in canada so it's mad far


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah. I ended up just ordering one from rock auto. Might be the single most expensive part I've bought for the fox. :laugh:


----------



## denver_fox (Oct 15, 2011)

Damn, that sucks bro. I was just about to tell you, but it's too late now. There's a 87 at u upull and pay on broadway right now; not sure if its a two door or not.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Did the rear brakes on the Wolfsburg today. Better pedal feel now.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Today was a warmer day than usual so I took the wagon apart, doesn't look like I am going to ever get it road worthy unfortunately, even after getting it running. The underside rust is too much, along with a whole bag of other rust problems (brake lines, fuel lines, tie rods) and maybe even a shot clutch/clutch cord. Pulling the engine out whenever I can score an overhead hoist from one of my friends, everything else in the bay is out. 

On a good note, my start up problem on my sedan is fixed with the warm-up regulator I took from the wagon. I'm thinking the front shocks on the wagon are still viable for use on the sedan, so I will look into swapping them along with the springs, since my car is 1 inch lower on the left side than the right.  

Has anyone driven without shocks before? I feel like the drive shafts will mess up since the front is extending maybe a foot upwards on 1st gear accelerations from static. Maybe I will be okay for a while?


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

The struts on the front of my wagon gave up about 2 or 3 months ago. I was in the middle of 4 months of working 7 days a week (14 hour days ) and was unable to fix them even though I have all the parts. Car ran fine, but was dangerous and hard to control at highway speeds. It was very scary! I would counsel against continuing to drive it until you fix it, Simono. Why risk the lives of everyone on the highway? Not to mention YOUR OWN?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Winter tires off, all-seasons on.





And this is the results if that hit and run last month.



Can't really see it but there is a small dent here.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I have this strange "whir" coming from the rear, like one of my fuel pumps is making lots of noise. I'm a little concerned. Since I've been using my wagon daily it keeps making new weird noises and weird lights and things. I can't tell if it's the in tank or main pump. I'll try to get it somewhere where I can figure it out soon. Back to the garage soon enough!


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

SourKandi said:


> I have this strange "whir" coming from the rear, like one of my fuel pumps is making lots of noise. I'm a little concerned. Since I've been using my wagon daily it keeps making new weird noises and weird lights and things. I can't tell if it's the in tank or main pump. I'll try to get it somewhere where I can figure it out soon. Back to the garage soon enough!


I'm pretty sure its normal for our in-line pumps to make a fairly loud humming sound, as I have had two and they both have done the same. (Neither of them broke) As for the in-tank, I bought a new one for my car and installed it last year and I have never heard it run. Hell, it could be broken but my car runs fine as it is.




DragonMike said:


> The struts on the front of my wagon gave up about 2 or 3 months ago. I was in the middle of 4 months of working 7 days a week (14 hour days ) and was unable to fix them even though I have all the parts. Car ran fine, but was dangerous and hard to control at highway speeds. It was very scary! I would counsel against continuing to drive it until you fix it, Simono. Why risk the lives of everyone on the highway? Not to mention YOUR OWN?


As for this, I have took my car around the block, and it doesn't feel that bad at all. So really, how much give should the front end of the fox give if you push down on it? Mine bounces with very little effort, is that normal?


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Simono, that is a pretty good indication that your front suspension needs some attention.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Simono said:


> I'm pretty sure its normal for our in-line pumps to make a fairly loud humming sound, as I have had two and they both have done the same. (Neither of them broke) As for the in-tank, I bought a new one for my car and installed it last year and I have never heard it run. Hell, it could be broken but my car runs fine as it is.


Ya, that's the thing. Whenever I start the car, I turn the key until I hear the pump whine, give it a sec and then turn over the engine. This is new, and louder. And it's not always making that sound. 

I'll let you know what I find when I get the chance to get under her and track it down. It's certainly something new and different. Like as if something is getting stuck on or something when it normally wouldn't be.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

DragonMike said:


> Simono, that is a pretty good indication that your front suspension needs some attention.


I agree with this also. That's what my girl did when I got her. Both my struts were completely shot. Changed them and now she handles like a dream. Well, a fox dream anyways


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

denver_fox said:


> Damn, that sucks bro. I was just about to tell you, but it's too late now. There's a 87 at u upull and pay on broadway right now; not sure if its a two door or not.


Have you seen the car? I wonder how picked apart it is.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today...on the weekend.*

On Saturday I installed my new Speedometer Cable and new (OEM) dash lights. Then I replaced my exhaust pipe hangers, I had a guy in a pick up pass me and hit a piece of tire and kicked it up under my Fox. That caused 2 of my rubber exhaust pipe hangers to break. So I replaced all of them. Then I installed my new set of Brazilian rear tail lights with the proper bulb holders. I made pig tails for them to connect to the N.A. plugs. Then I installed my new front corner marker lights.





































I plan to go with the clear corner markers, just as soon as I find amber bulbs.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

All-seasons on the other car. Discovered I've blown a CV joint boot. :/


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

DragonMike said:


> Simono, that is a pretty good indication that your front suspension needs some attention.





SourKandi said:


> I agree with this also. That's what my girl did when I got her. Both my struts were completely shot. Changed them and now she handles like a dream. Well, a fox dream anyways



Thanks! Looking into it.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I fitted one of my vent windows from Alain. It's so much better to have more airflow. The driver side window is going in after I get my new seals installed. Installation was simple, and was made easier because I replaced the rubber seals only a few months ago. The only trouble I had was the screw that keeps the vertical stay attached to the door frame. I thought it was threaded right, but was not. So, it's stripped for now,luckily though it's not going anywhere.

Someone here mentioned that an diesel oil filter fits gasoline motors. I bought one, and looking at the clearance between the filter and the engine block there's enough clearance. Neat stuff.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

What's the benefit of running a diesel filter?


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Joosh said:


> What's the benefit of running a diesel filter?


Ditto


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Larger Capacity...?*

....Larger filter...? ...more oil flow...? ...better elements in the diesel filter...? ...more is better...? ...personally, I find my oil filter a PITA to get to; to get a proper hold of; and to remove, without a decent amount of grief....mostly due to its' position and accessibility; why a larger unit would be 'better', would also need to be explained to me........personal preference perhaps...?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

I've been running turbo diesel filters for 15 years, on my Jetta and now on my Foxes. The filter is twice as big. That's twice as much filter area for your old motor full of gack. It's also an extra half quart of oil lubricating and cooling your old motor full of gack. There is no down side.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmmmmm........ this is the first time I have heard of this. Can someone provide part numbers?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

DragonMike said:


> Hmmmmm........ this is the first time I have heard of this. Can someone provide part numbers?


I use Mann W940/25.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, bluetoes! I am due for an oil change and would like to try this.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

DragonMike said:


> Thanks, bluetoes! I am due for an oil change and would like to try this.


If buying at your FLAP, I ask for a filter for a 1987 VW Jetta turbo diesel. Truthfully it doesn't matter what year really, all mk1 and mk2 diesels, whether turbo or not, all use the same filter.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

bluetoes591 said:


> I've been running turbo diesel filters for 15 years, on my Jetta and now on my Foxes. The filter is twice as big. That's twice as much filter area for your old motor full of gack. It's also an extra half quart of oil lubricating and cooling your old motor full of gack. There is no down side.


Yes for all above. When I autocross the fox I need as much oil as I can get to keep the valve lifters happy. I figured that when I change the oil again I'll try the diesel filter.

KRAMMIT-My fox has been an "experimental" vehicle for me after I discovered all things that can make our Foxes better cars after discovering this section in the vortex in 2003. Trying a diesel oil filter falls into a category of "why not?", just like the dual outlet exhaust, adjustable shocks and struts, Dasher 9Q trans, and Quantum seats, and all the other things I can't remember. It's a personal preference.

Today I'm going to explore the oil leak from the camshaft seal. It may have stopped leaking so badly, but I won't know for sure until I see how large of a spot of oil it leaves in my carport.LOL


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Working on the front suspension of my wagon. Would like to switch wheels while I'm at it. I have a set of stock aluminum Sirocco wheels ready to install, but only have the short lug bolts for steel wheels. I remember back during the holidays last year seeing an ad in the Fox forum for someone selling stud kits to fit the Foxes. Haven't been able to find the ad. Anyone remember the ad? Or the name of the company offering them? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have also used diesel filters for years, but never had so much trouble changing an oil filter until I got the fox! It had just received an oil change right before I bought it, but upon further inspection, the jack owls tried to get the filter off, COULDN'T, and just left it...

Since my heater core is bypassed anyways, I decided to take out the coolant bypass pipe and splice overflow tank straight to the pump inlet. It makes things WAY easier to work around when I did another oil change this weekend


For those that still have heaters, I would imagine that a lo profile electric fan conversion and the relocation of that stupid evap canister would still make a huge difference. The Fox is the biggest PITA engine bay I have worked on since a v12 w140 s600 :/ 

Here is a similar idea for converting from the stock fan , albeit a mk2 shroud.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Replace Cap,rotor,wires and spark plugs. Rotate and balance all four. And a oil change.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Anyone know how to install a new vent window? Just the glass. Do I have to remove the door card?

Thanks,
Josh.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Joosh said:


> Anyone know how to install a new vent window? Just the glass. Do I have to remove the door card?
> 
> Thanks,
> Josh.


I had to remove the door card to gain access to the bolt that loosens the vertical window guide. I had to remove the window glass to make room for the frame to "get out of the way" to slide the window into the frame. Soap helps with the rubber to rubber friction.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

huh looks like diesel filters came down in price or it spiked when i was last looking (they were over 2x the cost). if i find that my fox ever stops leaking oil, maybe i'll go synthetic with a diesel filter and enjoy a longer oil change interval


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Blocked it one more time. Almost ready for color


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today...*



Banned wagon said:


> Blocked it one more time. Almost ready for color


Looks good! :thumbup::thumbup: What color are you going with?opcorn: I love the wheels. :heart: Are those 18" rims? What rim width and off set are you running with?


----------



## whatdoesthefoxsay (Jun 26, 2014)

vw90fox your fox bum is sexy, love the new amber tails & spoiler & license plate insert!

anyway I just painted my emblems today. Not sure why the fox badge looks fuzzy in picture maybe it needs a few more coats or something


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea it looks a bit fuzzy and it looks red for some reason.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What did you do to your Fox today....*

@ whatdoesthefoxsay, Thanks for the complements! I had considered getting the smoke tail lights, but I wasn't sure how I would like them on the white. I think they look good on the white Fox. I might ask alaincopter to send me a set next time he visits Brazil. Thanks for sharing! 




whatdoesthefoxsay said:


> vw90fox your fox bum is sexy, love the new amber tails & spoiler & license plate insert!
> 
> anyway I just painted my emblems today. Not sure why the fox badge looks fuzzy in picture maybe it needs a few more coats or something


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What did you do to your Fox today....*

A Fox for my Fox! This was a gift from my mother-in-law. Its a Fox hand puppet.


----------



## whatdoesthefoxsay (Jun 26, 2014)

could use a little fine grit sanding i think but actually doesnt look bad in person.

some vw's had red gti badges and such and I thought id try it on.

banned cant wait to see the paint, are your outer window seals holding up? mine are shrunk

hard to choose especially with the wing, sure does work with the orange though


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

I love seeing so many updates when I get back on to the forum after a while!
I changed the oil just before reading about the diesel oil filter, but might experiment next time!
After that though, I did receive an awesome package in the mail from Mike in SC - a sport steering wheel! I got around to installing it that same night.








Grip on the wheel is so much better than that degrading foam!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

️


----------



## insanebuslady (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice fox-fox. Also cool cigarette lighter placement, I take it you put a gauge where it used to be?


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...I Started A Thread...*

Back in November....I started a thread...Just like this one....in the Passat B5 Forum......at first; the members over there weren't quite sure what to do with it....but now, they are starting to get the hang of it......I just made a post over there declaring that I might acquire another "Piggy"....."Piggy Ugling" I think will be the moniker that sticks....the car has 143,791 miles on the clock (must be a U.S. car), which translates into just over 230,000 km.....the car has a "Femmetronic" Gearbox....and a few parts that I can scavenge for my Piggy.....but here is where is could be interesting....the motor is a 1.8t...and could theoretically be "stuffed" into a Fox with some serious modifying......I might be able to scoop the Ugling for $500....just like my Piggy....$570 all in......hmmmmmmm.....as though I don't have enough projects to complete.....this opportunity arises....I can really use the tires on this car too.....the date stamp on the tires I am currently riding on is (3201)......yeah......not cool......at alllllll.......!!! ...I suspect my driveway is going to look like even more of a used VW car lot.....Vanna Montanna will be (V)ery (W)ell surrounded....!!!

...the vehicle behind Woody II is a Pontiac Montana........you know me and my names.......!!! ...that winning lottery ticket that has been on back order for, well........forever............better get here soon.....I have a good portion of it already spent...!!!


P.S. In the event that your are seriously at an impass...as far as what to look at next on the internet....as an absolute last resort....here is a link to the B5 version of this thread that I started....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7079925-What-Did-You-Do-To-Your-Passat-Today
....the post I just made is on page 2, #58........I am trying to maintain a posts/replies ratio of 25%....which will become progressively more difficult/challenging.......my apologies for the bleedover; just stoked at the possibility of getting a 1.8t motor to put into my Fox....!!!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What did you do to your Fox today....*



insanebuslady said:


> Nice fox-fox. Also cool cigarette lighter placement, I take it you put a gauge where it used to be?


Thanks insanebuslady! Yes I put a Air to Fuel Ratio Gauge where the lighter use to be. I'm running a 32/36 DFEV Weber Carburetor so I use the gauge with a narrow band O2 sensor to tune my car. I don't smoke so it didn't matter to me where I placed the lighter. But its in a good spot for me to charge my phone.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today!*

First order of business is a BIG SHOUT OUT to Alaincopter! He is an awesome guy! Thanks for all your help getting Brazilian parts to the Fox owners in North America. Thanks for helping us to keep out Foxes on the road!

Now the second order of business. What I did to my Fox today. Thanks to Alaincopter I purchased a transmission brace for my Fox. Here are some pictures of it installed. The mounting bracket to the transmission was original black like the bar. But one of the welds was to wide and I had to grind it down a bit to make it fit properly. I was being lazy and didn't want to run to the auto parts store to buy a can of paint just for a touch up. So I used what I had. High Temp Engine Paint in Red.





































Next project is to install my vent windows. I'll post pics when that is complete.

P.S. The wet spots as a friend of mine pointed out, they are not fluid leaks but just moisture from driving the car in the rain. Not every had dried when I parked the car up on the ramps to install the transmission brace.

I took the Fox out after installing the Transmission Brace, it makes a difference in the shifting and the stiffness of the chassis. It bolts to rear subframe bushing locations. It takes out some of the body roll as well as if you installed a heavier sway bar. I love this thing!


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, on Thursday, I was FINALLY able to spend a little quality time with the wagon. I installed new gas struts, strut mounts, front wheel bearings, ball joints, brake pads and rotors. Took most of the afternoon and by the time I was done it was too late to make it to the alignment shop. So I put a pork loin in the smoker and straightened up the garage. On Friday morning I took her for an alignment. Evidently I was not close enough to being aligned to drive the 4 - 5 miles to the shop. About a block away from the shop, the right front tire gave up the tread belt and I rolled into the parking lot on the steel belts. So, in addition to the cost of the alignment, I got to spend another $150 for 2 tires. Yay. 
On the plus side though, the wagon has become an absolute joy to drive! I will soon have to replace the half shafts, as they are starting to make noise when cornering. Hadn't noticed it before because I was baby-ing her due to the TOTAL LACK of damping in the front suspension. But that is a project for another day. For now, I plan to enjoy the benefits of front suspension!


----------



## Googlefluff (Oct 13, 2014)

Wasn't quite today, but I decided to personalise a little and slapped on this only-other-Fox-owners-will-get-it bumper sticker.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What did you do to your Fox today....*

Cool! :thumbup::thumbup:



Googlefluff said:


> Wasn't quite today, but I decided to personalise a little and slapped on this only-other-Fox-owners-will-get-it bumper sticker.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

I must not be a true Fox owner cause I don't get it.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What did you do to your Fox today....*

@ DragonMike, The BR stands for Brazil.




DragonMike said:


> I must not be a true Fox owner cause I don't get it.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Honestly, vw90fox, I thought of that and decided it was too much of a stretch! Guess I over thought!


----------



## Googlefluff (Oct 13, 2014)

Yup, in Europe, you have to have a sticker like that to travel internationally when your license plate doesn't specify where you're from. They don't have them in South America but I figured it was a good fit because of the Fox's mixed heritage. And I really like how they look for some reason... Don't know why.


----------



## matheusBR (Apr 27, 2015)

*WHAT intend for my fox today ( BR )*

*hey guys I'm from Brazil
Well, to begin I Have fox or rather a version hatch Fox Call GOL (How ironic Not? No '' country of football '' HAS A car with Name Is not THAT ironic !!!! kkkk
This VW line 86 TO 93 AND Very alive and gave beginning as so many existing Generations here fox sedan, hatch, wagon and pick up,
Here in Brazil Everybody Want engine hum AP (As eels call the engine here) imagine que And super popular engine in the VW line hum, as the smalblock of YOU ...
The front YOU Fox and hum little Unlike ours, but wanted to install the front of American and Brazilian NOT see the difference ... I wonder if this exists for sale al Headlights Board and the central class. ...
thank you and sorry OS Portuguese errors conhexao Lack of OU in sentences (google translator)​​*​







(and this fox Brazilian version hatch called the goal gts)


basic version (the same as mine)


----------



## FoxSquirrel (Apr 28, 2015)

*right rear brakes!*

discovered that more than the pads needed replaced! the rear brake cylinder was leaking and turned the pads to guck and made a greasy paste out of brake dust and brake fluid. so ordered a brake kit .


----------



## Luchmann (Sep 17, 2014)

Bunito golzin kkkk


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

FoxSquirrel said:


> discovered that more than the pads needed replaced! the rear brake cylinder was leaking and turned the pads to guck and made a greasy paste out of brake dust and brake fluid. so ordered a brake kit .


Wheel cylinders were fun! Mine were all leaky when I got my fox.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What did you do to your Fox today....*

@ matheusBR. - Benvinda a o fórum , Isto é um amável carro. Eu gostaria de nós podíamos obter essas aqui na unido estados espera isto faz com que desde , Eu usava um tradutor.

(Welcome to the forum, That is a nice car. I Wish we could get those here in the united states.(I hope this makes since, I used a translator.))




matheusBR said:


> *hey guys I'm from Brazil
> Well, to begin I Have fox or rather a version hatch Fox Call GOL (How ironic Not? No '' country of football '' HAS A car with Name Is not THAT ironic !!!! kkkk
> This VW line 86 TO 93 AND Very alive and gave beginning as so many existing Generations here fox sedan, hatch, wagon and pick up,
> Here in Brazil Everybody Want engine hum AP (As eels call the engine here) imagine que And super popular engine in the VW line hum, as the smalblock of YOU ...
> ...


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I saw another box in the wild today!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

SourKandi said:


> I saw another box in the wild today!
> 
> They're a rare find in the wild, however they're most often seen leaking oil in garages.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Front pads and rotors, rear drums and shoes and rotate and balance.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I installed both of the vent windows I bought from Alain. The open vent windows provide excellent airflow to my un-airconditioned Fox. 

And they look cool too.

I saw a Fox in the wild yesterday. With working AC too, as it was a warm day and he was waiting at the stoplight.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today!*

My Fox broke a baffle in my rear muffler and it would plug the muffler when I was on the highway or if I got on the gas hard. A friend of mine gave me a Flowmaster Super 44 till I get a new muffler or I could keep this one. It's even louder than the Dynomax that I was running. I have no problem with the sound other than its really loud inside and out of the car. I'm definitely going to do some research for a quieter muffler. Its almost like not having muffler.:sly:


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Finally got the castors on. I need to cut a coil off the rear to level it off, but I'm pretty happy.










I'll take some proper photos and update my thread in a few days.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

For those who are interested! Unfortunately I can't get insurance under 8000$ a year, seems almost better to drive without it and pay the 5000 fine + 25%, haha. Take a look make me an offer, I'd be happy to leave it with one of you guys.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...o-Fox-GL-4dr-Red-4spd&p=87648129#post87648129


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

vw90fox said:


> I plan to go with the clear corner markers, just as soon as I find amber bulbs.


Sweet ride! Have you got a source on those clear corners?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Got a box of goodies from Brazil just now. Thanks Alain.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> Got a box of goodies from Brazil just now. Thanks Alain.


Didn't happen without pics.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Somewhere in Brazil a rubber plant has hired on another shift because of me.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> Somewhere in Brazil a rubber plant has hired on another shift because of me.


Seems I should have done the same.
Tested my driver's door vapour barrier. IT is fine. The rubber around the window is failing.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Seems I should have done the same.
> Tested my driver's door vapour barrier. IT is fine. The rubber around the window is failing.


All the rubber on my car is toast. Probably going to hold off replacing until the fall though. Hoping to do paint then.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

You're welcome to come watch/help me struggle with mine so you will be able to do yours with the experience that may save your fresh paint.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha, would be happy to do that.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Time for some 2 door love today. Replaced a torn C/V boot, chased down some of the front end clunking (loose strut bearing nut), and cleaned up my spare intake manifold.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Changed an H4 bulb in under 20 minutes. Usually the fight with that stupid spring clip thingy is a least half an hour.
It was the easy access P-side.
And the skid plate is on.


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

Wasn't today, but I pulled the accelerator pedal and cable out a couple of days ago... the 23-year-old bushing in the pedal finally let go, so instead of spending almost $20 to get a new one shipped to me, I'm going to whittle one out of nylon/delrin on the lathe where I work. It doesn't seem like much, but I'm hoping for a more precise pedal "feel" in the process.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Clara help jumpstart a stranded motorist today


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay, so here we are.










Now, how to reach the front strut? What should be disassembled first?
How to loosen the upper rubber mounting?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

In the centre of the strut bearing is a very slim slotted nut. Requires a special tool that looks something like this. http://www.partsplaceinc.com/uploads/images/products/large/3503f.jpg I made my own out of a deep socket. You need to be able to put your Allen key down the centre to hold the shock while you turn the nut from the outside.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today!*

My Fox was getting a bad hesitation at highway speeds. So started to check the obvious, but it would not go away. I didn't think about it, but it had been 30,000 plus miles since I changed the fuel filter screen before my fuel pump. Once I cleaned it out, she's running great again. I use a Edelbrock -6AN fuel filter with a 40 micron screen before the fuel pump with a 25 micron before the carburetor. Here is a picture of my fuel pump set up. Sorry you can't see the fuel pump because of the fuel pump tray.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I had a tire replaced through warranty. The nail was in between the side wall and contact patch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Looks like the emptying of a Trooper.
And that is a good start!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Looks like the emptying of a Trooper.
> And that is a good start!


Trooper still has a motor and a transmission or two in it. We mostly worked on my brother's car yesterday, overcoming Cam's 'skills', particularly in the electrical department is like a full time job just to keep that thing going.


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

Finally had some time to work a little on the fox today so I continued working on disassembly of the front suspension and I almost have the front strut removed, only the cap is keeping it from being separated. What tools do you guys use to release the strut cap as shown on the picture?


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

The one that holds the strut insert in the strut? If i remember, the OEM cap has a hex fitting on the inside that would require some specialty tool; we used a pipe wrench and a hammer.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

I second the pipe wrench.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Drove it to three gas stations before I actually got gas. First place had issues and was working on several pumps; got to the second place and realized I forgot my wallet...

The flicker of the thought of selling it crossed my mind today, for the first time. I've been asked before and brushed it off. But I'm not using it much anymore, so maybe it needs a new home.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today!*

After work I spent the evening changing out my vent windows that I purchased through Alancopter while he was in Brazil. I ran around the block with the vent windows open about a 1/4 of the way and the rear windows popped out and, wow lots of air moving around in the cabin! I love it!

Excuse my car for being dirty, we have had a lot of rain and I haven't washed my vehicles.

Picture with the stationary vent window removed. ( I kind of like the look with the vent window removed and just having the big open window look.)










Pictures of the vent windows installed. 



















I'm enjoying the Summer with fresh air!


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

So jealous!


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Now I want pop - out rear windows for my wagon! ! Very, very jealous!


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Not Jealousy...*

....ENVY....!!! ...Gentlemen...envy....You are afflicted with...."Pop-Out Envy"......easily misconstrued.....(HaHaa..!!! Harvey Birdman Style...!!! Gold on Gold!) ...they ARE fantastically desirable.......I TOO am afflicted...!!!(sigh)!!


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Were they even available on the wagons? I have never seen them, but I am DEFINITELY not an authority by any stretch of the imagination!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

DragonMike said:


> Were they even available on the wagons? I have never seen them, but I am DEFINITELY not an authority by any stretch of the imagination!


The following generation in Brazil had '68 Volvo 145 style two piece pop out rear windows. Our generation did not.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

That figures! Thank you for the info, bluetoes!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Nice and Smooth Banned!


My Chinese MKIII door handle exploded, dropping bits of the locking mechanism into my door.

Put on the-
Door handles from the Brazilian Santana (B2 Quantum) 1999 - 2006
Brand: Universal (aftermarket)
Plastic body, trigger-style, plug and play into the Fox. Real smooth action.

Found some M5x12 screws to hold them down...
The nicest locking action of any handle I've had on the car.
Thanks Alain.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

Banned wagon said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bought an excellent pair of Mk2 GTi seats. Now to work out the finer points of modifying the bases...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Ran over a deer last night going around 70. Miraculously, no damage (neuspeed lowering springs even). Lost maybe 10mph on impact. Was a few carlengths behind an SUV passing a semi. SUV didn't brake at all and almost completely cleared the deer. Pulled over and checked the oil pan. Good to go. Smelled like hell

Made the rest of the 180 mile drive back home


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Installed my new passenger seat. Still working out how to modify the base of the adjustable height drivers seat. Used a ratchet strap on the passenger seat, worked great, but I think I may be back to the hammer for the drivers seat.

While I was under there I cleaned out 25 years of ChapSticks, lipsticks, change, car parts and dirt from the seat tracks and under the carpet. Never thought I'd find this.



Factory key. It was all bent from being jammed forward of the seat track where the floor goes up, but it works. Even opens the passenger side door, which hasn't opened from the outside in more than two years. Going to have to get some copies made from the original.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

That's a great find. When I bought my wagon the PO had key blanks for a Saab instead if VW keys. 

I readjusted the rear brakes (will this ever stop??) again. One is dragging, so I'll back off the parking brake and readjust the wedge. The pedal is better, firmer than it had been.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Feels like a whole new car.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

The seats look great. I have a set of sport seats from a Quantum that are mint. I had a set of GTI seats where I used a BFH to get to fit. They were ok, if a little worn out in the bolsters..

It's good that they match your interior too.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

mike in SC said:


> The seats look great. I have a set of sport seats from a Quantum that are mint. I had a set of GTI seats where I used a BFH to get to fit. They were ok, if a little worn out in the bolsters..
> 
> It's good that they match your interior too.


Thanks. The grey on grey definitely works, though they're surprisingly different greys. The Fox is blue greys while the GTI seats are brownish greys.

I've always loved this model of seats and I've been looking for a reasonably priced colour appropriate set for ages. They came in some model variation of every 80s VW car and in every colour, but somehow they'd been elusive. A little awkward to get out of, but worth it.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

So envious of your score on those seats! I'll have to start really looking for some brown sport seats again soon, now that you've reminded me.
Also, not much done to the fox as of recent since it has been a (finally) reliable daily for months now, but I did take a video of her talking back at me today:
http://youtu.be/gAkC4BoYExE


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today!*

Well I haven't done a thing to my Fox since I last installed my vent windows ( I :heart: my vent windows). I've just been enjoying running around in my Fox. I was checking my MPG after running around this past week, and at 1/2 a tank I've averaged 38.33 MPG (230 / 6=38.3333) mixed driving . Maybe next week some time I'll have to fill it up again!  Not bad for a 25 year old car!


----------



## cmcf (Feb 17, 2014)

I decided to change my CIS-E woes in to Weber woes......


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Carb Fox....*



cmcf said:


> I decided to change my CIS-E woes in to Weber woes......


Nice, it cleans up the engine bay quite a bit on the passengers side, doesn’t it! How's it running? Any other mods?


----------



## cmcf (Feb 17, 2014)

vw90fox said:


> Nice, it cleans up the engine bay quite a bit on the passengers side, doesn’t it! How's it running? Any other mods?


Yeah, I am happy with the space it created in there. I was having a lot of problems with the CIS-E that I started with, but I am also having problems with getting this Weber set up correctly. It's all a learning curve I guess. As for what's been done with the car, I was fortunate enough to get my hands on a wagon that has had the engine swapped with one with the RD code on it, which as I understand means it is one of the higher compression, big valve setups that they put in the GTI and some Jettas (at least that's how I understood it). The engine is kind of tired, but it still gets up and goes properly. Pretty much all I have done on the car is damage control on the failing parts, shocks and struts, and the Techtonics Tuning exhaust. Once my Weber difficulties get sorted, it should be a pretty darn reliable car again. Hopefully with the 'long' weekend for the Fourth of July I can get some priming and bodywork done.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Does your RD motor have the knock sensing ignition installed? If you're not running a knock sensing ignition you'll need Premium to make it run correctly.


----------



## cmcf (Feb 17, 2014)

bluetoes591 said:


> Does your RD motor have the knock sensing ignition installed? If you're not running a knock sensing ignition you'll need Premium to make it run correctly.


That's a darn good question. Where would it be located and what does it look like? When I advanced the timing a bit I made the decision to bump up to 91 octane, so I have that covered. Also, as I look at the diagram of the fuse panel in the Bentley, I was looking for some quick power to the accessory side of things to do some testing and disconnected the one that is titled, "Oxygen Sensor Control unit (US only), Idle stabilizer control unit, seatbelt warning relay". Now, the O2 sensor isn't capable of doing anything while there is a carby onboard, but what about the Idle Stabilizer Control Unit? Does that do anything anymore?


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Although she sits parked many days of the week/month now (which of course makes me both sad, and kinda glad because I feel I might have a longer life with her) she always seems overwhelmingly happy when I decide to take her out. She's been somewhat of a rescuer lately; many situations where Clara comes to the rescue. I took her a couple weeks ago to get gas in some tanks for my boat, and actually had a guy follow me (and my very pleasantly surprised husband) into the gas station just to ask me "how much would you sell that little wagon for"... Of course, I gabbed about how priceless she was being my first project and all, when really I bet I coulda put a hefty price on her and made a bundle!!! Lol j/k it will be so hard for me to ever get rid of her. She's become such a staple in the family and takes the dirty jobs none of the other cars want.., like going to fill up gas cans, trips to the dump and recycling plants, and rescuing stalled vehicles. She can haul quite a load with the back seat laid down! And yesterday, she came to the rescue when our Explorer's alternator took a dump- so I got her out









Went to the local Pull-a-part to grab a super cheap used one, 








and spent the afternoon sitting on the hood of the plastic beast









Yet again surprising my hubby with my abilities At fixing vehicles... Gotta have the explorer to pull my boat! (Which, by the way, has been this spring/summers project) I'm pretty proud of my 1973 Lake Flite tri-hull fish/ski boat. Picked her up for the same price as the fox, actually.








The engine is of the same year, a 115 Johnson. 








Even found an original shop repair manual on eBay;








After replacing gear lube, spark plugs, and spraying carbs clean, she still didn't want to run right. Thus began my first lesson on cleaning carbs!!! Got the rebuild kit and opened the first carb, not too bad








But the lower carb- completely full of just the grossest sludge I have ever seen.
















After the rebuild, next try out on the water was like a dream! Went through 6 gallons of gas in a couple hours. Didn't get many pics but this was my favorite when hubby had to leave and it was just me and my little man on the water..,









The moral of this story: my little hunk o $500 VW Fox has inspired me to do awesome things I never thought I would ever be able to do on my own. 

Happy Foxing!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

SourKandi said:


> The moral of this story: my little hunk o $500 VW Fox has inspired me to do awesome things I never thought I would ever be able to do on my own.
> 
> Happy Foxing!


Sweet! My Fox also inspired me to take an interest in mechanical things again. I'd been kinda hands off with my previous car, but I do everything on my Fox and have also branched out to other vehicles.

Nice boat.  Somewhere at my uncle's cottage my grandfather's 1955 aluminum fishing boat with matching 5hp Evinrude is waiting for me to come rescue it...


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Carb Fox....*



cmcf said:


> That's a darn good question. Where would it be located and what does it look like? When I advanced the timing a bit I made the decision to bump up to 91 octane, so I have that covered. Also, as I look at the diagram of the fuse panel in the Bentley, I was looking for some quick power to the accessory side of things to do some testing and disconnected the one that is titled, "Oxygen Sensor Control unit (US only), Idle stabilizer control unit, seatbelt warning relay". Now, the O2 sensor isn't capable of doing anything while there is a carby onboard, but what about the Idle Stabilizer Control Unit? Does that do anything anymore?


 Running the carb on you Fox everything associated with the CIS is no longer working which includes you Idle Stabilizer Control Unit. You can remove the ECU, but you will need to keep the Ignition Control Module that is located on top of the ECU. What Weber carb are you running?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

cmcf said:


> That's a darn good question. Where would it be located and what does it look like?


It would have one of these bolted to the block at the second cylinder behind the alternator.










And it would have a distributor without the vacuum can on the side as they have electronic advance instead of vacuum advance.


----------



## cmcf (Feb 17, 2014)

bluetoes591 said:


> It would have one of these bolted to the block at the second cylinder behind the alternator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, thank you. I understand now, and mine has a normal vacuum advance on the distributor.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, it has been pretty cozy here in Oregon and in the heat I noticed my Fox had started to smell very strange. I did some investigation and realized it was dry mold in my back seat cushions, so;








I took it out. Probably never to go back in, and yes that's my stereo floating there 
Also, I finally got real wheels for her, some BBS RA 375s which don't wobble like my lug-centric steelies did. I actually get looks now, and I enjoy seeing them on the car.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I installed a new-to-me distributor. Research revealed that the distributor doesn't advance timing past 4500rpm. My previous car was a 1985 Jetta with a GX engine with 85 whole horse power. I really should poke fun since the fox was delivered with 81 horsepower. My Jetta had at some point in its life had a close-ratio transmission transmission replacing the stock unit, so it felt quicker that it should have been.

Anyhow, the distributor from the GX engine advances timing to 6000 rpm. For one reaon or another my engine ABRUPTLY limits itself to 5500 rpm. I'm not sure why it does this how. The same happens with the horn relay in place if the usual fuel pump relay.

Impressions? Seems to complement the power the 268 camshaft makes with higher engine speeds. As it runs, it's pretty quick. I'm looking forward to some autocross events this summer and fall.

The part number for the distributor is 027 905 205 F. According to my research it's stock for and 85-87 Jetta models with the GX engine code. I'm not sure if this information applies to golfs of the same years.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Yesterday I crossed one off my Fox Bucket List.
A limited slip differential was installed.


70%. From Brazil.

Through Alain.

The old diff came out. The new LSD went in with new bearings.

It is early days. 
The first impressions are - 
The steering is a fair bit heavier. I hope I haven't completely wrecked this as a daily driver.
The car is eager to accelerate out of corners.
It is quite a lot of fun.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Yesterday I crossed one off my Fox Bucket List.
> A limited slip differential was installed.
> 
> 
> ...


How easy was it to install the new diff bearings? I need to replace mine soon


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I'm going to say it is a bit like a front wheel bearing.
But quite a bit easier as the diff is easier to move about.
In fact the bearings that were replaced were used as wheel bearings a vanagon....

A press was used. A tool was made for the press. I'm not sure you need a tool, but there is a 6-ton ex-US Military lathe in the garage, so making a tool is pretty standard.

The fellow that did the internals spent a week of evenings cleaning it inside and out.
The ugly part was the front seal.
All rusty and nasty.
All his work is greatly appreciated as the transmission feels pretty much like new.

The things that slowed the whole process were a bent stud on exhaust manifold and getting the pilot bearing out.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Once again, my Clara to the rescue this morning. I feel kinda terrible that the only time I seem to be taking her out is when one or both of our other cars are broken. Yesterday I dropped the '13 Sonic off at the dealer for a new Turbo. Yep. New. Because they broke it last time it was at the shop. Today the hubby's Explorer wouldn't go, so off in Clara we got him to work! Turns out the explorer was just empty of power steering fluid. So glad Clara doesn't have that kinda steering or I bet it would be leaky too lol!

I think she's kinda mad at me for not driving her so much. Taking a little longer to warm up, she seems pretty coughy at the get-go; but happy as a clam when I got home. It's kinda neat tho that she's been faithfully starting for about a year now. I'm thinking of fixing that oil leak pretty soon- I feel she deserves it!!! 

Did I mention she got to go to a Cars and Coffee car show a couple weeks ago? Got a few looks and "I haven't seen one of those in 20 years!" comments lol. But she got her first car show plaque!!!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Found a working tach and installed it Monday night. Now just need to find some bulbs and all will be good.


----------



## Simono (Aug 8, 2013)

Unfortunately, I am planning to move overseas(Germany) for University and my Fox will be off to a new owner next Tuesday. 

I feel the car will be in good hands so I gave him a break point on the price, along with a bunch of goodies. Hopefully he makes it on here so I can keep up with the car as he claims to return it to all stock.

Thank you all for the great adventure I had repairing and playing with my fox. The year or more I had it was very educational and I couldn't have done it without most of you... and the Bentley.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Actually Happened Yesterday...*

I started Woody III for the first time in about five months....!!! ...It took two tries...but, he fired up, and stuck open, to rev around 2500...when I settled him down; with cluster very loose; and head light switch dangling....steering wheel tight...I went for a lap around the block....OOOOOHHHHH SOOO MUCH FUN......Awww Man....I MISS DRIVING My Foxes...!!! ....since I had a dealer plate from work...I thought I should take the opportunity to stretch his legs......The reason why: I had to move him out of the way so that I could fit my Parts Passat in behind (Green Machine is unplated-unfit)....my driveway looks like a used VW lot.....more on that later....on my thread.....I just erased about a two thousand word essay.....no need to vent here....I parked the 'Green Machine' next to the hedge.....less driveway to shovel...!!!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Almost ready.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What did you do to your Fox today....*

Well today I received a package in the mail from JEGS. It was time to replace plugs and wires. I hadn't changed plugs and wires in 3 years.

Here is what I got today. Nitrode Spark Plugs P/N: SP-NP23 and a set of Taylor Thundervolt 8.2 spark plug wires P/N: 87681. A JEGS hat and free JEGS stickers to make you Fox go faster. 










Here is a sample of what my plugs look like after 3 years. Notice the light grey, which means I have a good air to fuel mix and timing is good.










Here's a photo of the new wires in place. Nice bright blue to add bling to the engine compartment. (Excuse the dirt I haven't cleaned my engine bay.)










She sounds good and running smooth!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What did you do to your Fox today....*

Well I figured out my vacuum advance wasn't working on my Fox. I was going to just order the vacuum diaphragm, but it was $69.99 + tax + shipping. So for a few more dollars, I ordered a complete new distributor ready to install for $104.00 including the shipping. Not a bad deal. I figure it couldn't hurt since it was still the original distributor with over 500K miles on it. Here are some pictures. 

The Box!










What's in the Box!










Close up look....










Over all look....










And before anybody ask, yes I checked my vacuum lines for leaks. The linkage from the diaphragm was stuck so my timing would not advance. This will be installed first thing in morning.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Pulled the engine from my 2 door. Well, I guess technically my brother did.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

A bit more wet sanding and clear work


----------



## Zenith451 (Nov 8, 2014)

Replaced master cylinder and flushed/bled brakes with fresh DOT4 fluid. Adjusted alternator belt, cleaned battery posts. Epoxied drivers side rear light socket fixture to fix no brake light condition. Replaced dead windshield washer tank. phew


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Transmission was a complete bitch to get in so I ran out of daylight. Should be running in a couple hours tomorrow.


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

*Did u..*

Did you re-build the engine? Locking nice.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Golazo said:


> Did you re-build the engine? Locking nice.


No. It's pretty low mileage so I only checked it out, replaced all the seals and painted the block.

And it is running and driving. I'll have to get some video off my brother.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

First drive. Needs tuning, hood, etc.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Threw my other five speed in, makes a lot less noise and vibration than my other one. 3.5 hours for a transaxle swap, I'm pretty pleased with that.

Gotta make a new video now that things are all buttoned together and running right.


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

*Buttoned up the exhaust...*

In my attempt to get the car inspection-legal, I've had to repair a sorely dilapidated exhaust system. Toward that end, I welded a 2" in - 2" out Jones tube-type turbo muffler in place of the rusted-out factory muffler, and welded a 2.25" side-dump tailpipe to the outlet side of the muffler. The end result is a good-looking installation, even if it IS just temporary, and a very happy sounding engine! Pictures to come if I ever figure out this photo-bucket thing.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

MillerAPF92Fox said:


> In my attempt to get the car inspection-legal, I've had to repair a sorely dilapidated exhaust system. Toward that end, I welded a 2" in - 2" out Jones tube-type turbo muffler in place of the rusted-out factory muffler, and welded a 2.25" side-dump tailpipe to the outlet side of the muffler. The end result is a good-looking installation, even if it IS just temporary, and a very happy sounding engine! Pictures to come if I ever figure out this photo-bucket thing.


I feel you there. The old system on my car wasn't even attached from the muffler back, and the muffler exterior was literally swiss cheese. The DEQ guy told me to wrap it all in duct tape and come back to pass and get on with my life.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Pulled out trans drain old oil and install new, new clutch and rear main seal and cap. In the morning doing a timing belt,water pump,bearing, cam seals. Try to install l/f hub bearing.


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

*Vents*

My Pop came visit from Argentina, and brought me these. Needs a little more fine tuning but they look good .


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Golazo said:


> My Pop came visit from Argentina, and brought me these. Needs a little more fine tuning but they look good .


OOOOOOoooooooOoo. Nice.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Those windows provide excellent air flow, I used mine today. 
Not much happening with my wagon other than going back and forth to work. 
I'm looking forward to some autoX events here soon. 
My city mileage has been around 26 mpg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Put in my modified mk2 booster and 22mm master cylinder


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

New windshield in the coupe!!! Okay, it was actually Friday, but hey,...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

My external fuel pump stopped working. I'm ordering a new bosch pump today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michalmoz (Jul 20, 2014)

I painted the engine compartment Saturday: Marrakesh brown color from the palette BMW. See progress on facebook :laugh:

http://www.facebook.com/foxmadeinbrasil/photos/a.1469500359989726.1073741828.1469242466682182/1633981173541643/?type=1&theater


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today!*

Actually I did this yesterday evening....

I went to rinse off my VW Fox at the car wash today, when this Hispanic guy walks over and starts to tell me how nice my little car is. I felt insulted because he offered me $300 cash for my car. I told him the tires alone cost more than $300. So he makes a few more comments and then offers me $400. I told him, he crazy and to leave. Granted the blue book is $800 to 1,800 for my car, but I have so many memories with this car, that it's priceless in my book. I even had a guy offer $5200 for it and I turned that down, so there is no way $400 was even going to tempt me to sell my little Fox.



















Honestly I've seen cars that were junk and sold for more money. How many times do you look at ad's and see "not running" or "bad motor", etc... and they want $1,200 or more. Some of them look beat to hell and they want $1,500 or more. It may be just me, in the eyes of the beholder, but I think my Fox is in really good shape for a 25 year old car with 532,000 plus miles on it, and for the most part being all original.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

It's not just you, your car looks great.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What did you do to your Fox today....*



bluetoes591 said:


> It's not just you, your car looks great.


Thanks bluetoes591! I try to keep my Fox in good shape. I take her out every week and run her anywhere from 300 to 500 miles a week. Just because I love to drive this car.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Got my head back from the machine shop and put it back together. Goes back in the car in the morning.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

It's been two weeks since my Fox was a functional car, I'm going for a long drive.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Bluetoes,
I haven't driven my fox since last Sunday because of a dead main fuel pump. I usually drive it to work three or more days out of the week, saving the other two for the MG or the Civic. 
Around 2004 I had to take the fox off of he road because I was struggling financially through my masters program. Driving around the block with no tags was a treat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

drove the fox 365 miles today man when im not hot on the gas it's like a ecoboost car. 80mph at 2000rmps. 60mph at 1550rpms. man i love this car. never going to sell her i'll die with this car.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Banned-
Great looking wagon. 
What color?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

VW flash silver (stock color)


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

@banned is that the same wagon from before or did you get a new one? I thought you sold all of your foxes. I have been out of the fox pages for a while though.
I have gotten some interior bits and a roof rack for cheap for my wagon and have started assembling parts for my swap in it, but most of my time is tied into my mk1


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Same car, I sold nothing.. (Looks around for wife)


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

State inspection, insurance, title and tags! It's actually on the road LEGALLY!


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Installed the S10 front air dam. Also pretty much packed it up for winter


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm expecting a new fuel pump and filter in mail Wednesday. I've cleaned the bracket and will buy new fuel tank lines too. 
I took off the summer tires and will reinstall at an autox coming up soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Clara was down a headlight yesterday, so when I got a replacement, my buddy and I decided to add a bit of color. Looks gorgeous at night! This was a rattle can job. I'm so happy with the new look!!!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Oh! Also, on Tuesday, we ran out of gas on a trip home from the farm. I learned my lesson (since my fuel gauge doesn't work) to ALWAYS make sure that when the pump stops, it's ACTUALLY ALL THE WAY FULL. lol. I was like, how did I only get 200 miles out of a tank??? It was because of that mistake... It wasn't full when I thought it was. Hehe.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

SourKandi said:


> Oh! Also, on Tuesday, we ran out of gas on a trip home from the farm. I learned my lesson (since my fuel gauge doesn't work) to ALWAYS make sure that when the pump stops, it's ACTUALLY ALL THE WAY FULL. lol. I was like, how did I only get 200 miles out of a tank??? It was because of that mistake... It wasn't full when I thought it was. Hehe.


Rule 1 of fox ownership: Never take the tank below 3/4. unless you like changing out dead fuel pumps, fuel relays..

the good news while you are in there you can fix your fuel gauge :laugh:


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Banned wagon said:


> Rule 1 of fox ownership: Never take the tank below 3/4. unless you like changing out dead fuel pumps, fuel relays..
> 
> the good news while you are in there you can fix your fuel gauge :laugh:


Ya, normally I fill up around 200-225 miles, where I believe it would be down to around 1/4 tank left. I'm usually filling up 8-10 gallons. Thanks for the advice tho I didn't think of it hurting those things!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bypassed the heater core this morning. I think that takes care of the majority of my current engine troubles.

Now I just have to find a heater core for less than a million bucks. Seems the days of $30 heater cores are behind us.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Seriously considering getting a heater core made by someplace like...
https://www.flowkoolerwaterpumps.com/custom-copper-heater-cores-to-replace-aluminum-plastic.html

Because copper.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Seriously considering getting a heater core made by someplace like...
> https://www.flowkoolerwaterpumps.com/custom-copper-heater-cores-to-replace-aluminum-plastic.html
> 
> Because copper.


I'm thinking that could be done as a group buy to make several that aren't outrageously expensive individually. That said, they'd probably be $300+, so not likely to find many takers on that.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Banned wagon said:


> Rule 1 of fox ownership: Never take the tank below 3/4. unless you like changing out dead fuel pumps, fuel relays..
> 
> the good news while you are in there you can fix your fuel gauge :laugh:


And I just thought about this again. I changed the in-tank pump when I first started on this car- the culprit of the fuel delivery issues- and the floater for the gauge seemed to be fine. I think the problem is in the instrument cluster itself. The prev owner switched out the orig one to one with a tach, the mph needle is a bit stuck, the temp gauge and fuel gauge both do not work.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

SourKandi said:


> And I just thought about this again. I changed the in-tank pump when I first started on this car- the culprit of the fuel delivery issues- and the floater for the gauge seemed to be fine. I think the problem is in the instrument cluster itself. The prev owner switched out the orig one to one with a tach, the mph needle is a bit stuck, the temp gauge and fuel gauge both do not work.


You just need a voltage regulator then, will fix the temp and fuel gauge. Little three tabbed black plastic thing held to the back of the cluster with a screw. New ones look a little different than the originals.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> You just need a voltage regulator then, will fix the temp and fuel gauge. Little three tabbed black plastic thing held to the back of the cluster with a screw. New ones look a little different than the originals.


same on my volt reg in the cluster but it either works or not, that or a short somewhere cause the gremlin cause the gauge to work intermittent.... been some time since I've been here though, but work on the Fox is starting again, posts to come me thinks


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

Started working on more durable radiator surround panels. The hardboard units are looking pretty raggedy. Leaning towards something more space age (plastic), and maybe a little race-y at the same time (carbon fiber)...


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

BTW, banned - the stance on your wagon is beautiful. I'm not looking for quite that much drop, but how did you get it so low?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

MillerAPF92Fox said:


> BTW, banned - the stance on your wagon is beautiful. I'm not looking for quite that much drop, but how did you get it so low?


LOL you said stanced...


the car is on bags and in the pictures it is completely laying on the ground and unmovable.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Brembo brakes installed*

After 3 years I finally got to test them...







[/URL]


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I got the new fuel pump and filter installed. It's not starting. 
I think the problem might be related to fuel distributor. There's spark and fuel pressure. I'll check the fuses before I do any more fuel work. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> After 3 years I finally got to test them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nose your nose hurt from bouncing it off the windshield?


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

*Heather core*

I think you can still get them here...

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Fox/Climate/114/1


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Golazo said:


> I think you can still get them here...
> 
> http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Fox/Climate/114/1


Great, thanks. I was looking under cooling system...


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> Great, thanks. I was looking under cooling system...


Good price guys, Milo... order two and I'll throw extra for your hassles :thumbup:


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

bluetoes591 said:


> Great, thanks. I was looking under cooling system...


:thumbup:


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

So, I drove Clara about 25 miles to my buddy's place where I'm working on my boat gas tanks (cleaning them) and when I pull up, stop, and prepare to back up into the lawn where we always park, this funny thing happens: the shifter popped back up at me. I get it (where I thought) back into reverse, but it only goes forward. It seems as though she's stuck in 3rd gear. Unfortunately the lift is occupied for a couple days so I can't get her up to take a look. Anyone have a suspicion? Is it my gear linkage or does it sound like something more severe? Any ideas where/what I should look for? Please help! I'm kinda stuck, and stumped. Eek!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

SourKandi said:


> So, I drove Clara about 25 miles to my buddy's place where I'm working on my boat gas tanks (cleaning them) and when I pull up, stop, and prepare to back up into the lawn where we always park, this funny thing happens: the shifter popped back up at me. I get it (where I thought) back into reverse, but it only goes forward. It seems as though she's stuck in 3rd gear. Unfortunately the lift is occupied for a couple days so I can't get her up to take a look. Anyone have a suspicion? Is it my gear linkage or does it sound like something more severe? Any ideas where/what I should look for? Please help! I'm kinda stuck, and stumped. Eek!


Probably some shot shifter bushings or the linkage.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

My wagon did the same thing. Turned out the linkage separated where it attached to the transmission. Simple fix.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Thanks guys! We had a suspicion that I might have a prob with the linkage. I just never took the time to inspect. I'll let y'all know when I can get to her!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

SourKandi said:


> Thanks guys! We had a suspicion that I might have a prob with the linkage. I just never took the time to inspect. I'll let y'all know when I can get to her!


Have a look at the linkage, you can probably just push the ball and socket joint back together. But once it happens once, it'll happen again. Hit up Alain for a new set of bushings, well worth the money.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*The '76 Audi Fox Wagon & '81 Scirocco S*

*I finally had the chance to get new tires on the 13'' Snowflakes. They are the only set in the U.S. The wheel manufacturer was a small company from the U.K. And it's parked next to the '81 Scirocco S.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great looking Audi Fox! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

DragonMike said:


> What a great looking Audi Fox! Thank you for sharing with us!


Thank you. Here's some earlier photos from when I got the Audi Fox back in March....................ic:ic:ic:


*

*





*Working 8 Track Tape Player :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice audi. There's a terribly rusted dasher wagon close to me that is virtually identical, except in color and wheels. 

On other news I figured why the new pump wasn't running. It turns out that the wire/thread connection wasn't making contact. While in there I saw where I didn't connect some hoses in their correct places on the accumulator. 
I originally thought the no-start was a fuel distributor issue, so put in a unit I pulled off of a passat wagon (16v 2.0 cis-e motronic). I can't immediately tell if it runs better, and I'm going see what the DPR values are present. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today!*

Today I finally figured out what was causing my Fox to run hotter than normal. I have been battling this problem for about a month. I had tried everything I could think of. I replaced hoses, thermostat, coolant, water pump, coolant reservoir, radiator cap, and I even pulled the head and had it inspected and replaced the head gasket. I could not go more than 2 miles before it would heat up to the point that the LED would start flashing if I stopped at an intersection. Thankfully my buddy Joe stopped by as he asked me questions of what I had done. He said " let me ask a dumb question, what does this pipe do, and do you think it could be plugged?" Well I had done everything else, so why not. I pulled the pipe out and sure enough it is plugged where the water comes back to it from the back of the cylinder head. I replaced it with a brass tee and some 1/2" hose barbs. Now my Fox runs nice and cool like she should.


The problem child! :banghead:









The solution! 









I just thought I'd share this information just encase someone else has a similar issue. :wave:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea, it's funny how a simple problem will snowball into a bigger problem. My fox wasn't starting because of a wire. Why don't I just replace the fuel pump, fuel filter, replace hoses and install another of my fuel distributors. 
At least though, I know I'm good for some time with the fuel system. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Drove past it for the first time since I sold her 2 years ago. Its still parked on the side of the garage where I left her... looking rather neglected at this point. I'm half tempted to drive back with $ in my pocket and tow her home. 

How she looked when I sold her:


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


> Drove past it for the first time since I sold her 2 years ago. Its still parked on the side of the garage where I left her... looking rather neglected at this point. I'm half tempted to drive back with $ in my pocket and tow her home.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Began parting out my brother's Fox wagon today. Sad because it was an awesome car, good because rust is eating it alive. My brother is lucky to be completely unharmed, but the car burst at all the rusty seams.

The floor was still attached before the accident, it isn't anymore.









Lots more pictures.  http://s792.photobucket.com/user/bluetoes591/library/Fox/Foxy Brown accident damage


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> Began parting out my brother's Fox wagon today. Sad because it was an awesome car, good because rust is eating it alive. My brother is lucky to be completely unharmed, but the car burst at all the rusty seams.


Umm. Am I seeing that the roof is bent? Wow.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Umm. Am I seeing that the roof is bent? Wow.


Quite. You can stick your fingers between the door and the door frame.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*New shoe's for her ass*

Today I've never seen pads welded to a disk and with a lot of cursing they just let go...not, so minus the swollen thumb and a hammer toss... there ready for seals and paint, almost...


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today!*

Today my son and I took the Fox out for a ride. We drove around and put 102 miles on the Fox and never left the city. We even cruised through a small car show going on at a local Pep Boys parking lot. My son said we should have entered the Fox in the show, the Fox is in better condition compared to some of the cars in the show. I would agree with him. But I've never really intended to show the Fox. Its just my daily driver for work.

Here's a picture of my girlfriend as my wife calls the Fox.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*New shoes part 2*

Today I machine turned the rear disks tonight and decided to go MK4 2006 Golf aluminum calipers, 1/2 weight of 98 cast iron Jetta units... going to see if the proportioning valve works also


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Started replacing all the door and window rubber in preparation for the impending wet coast rain. Got the trunk, drivers side door and drivers side rear vent window done. Those rear vent windows are a real pain. Hoping to do the other side soon.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

It wasn't today, but yesterday I checked the oil, spark plugs and wires, and (think I) found from the oil on the threads and a good burn on the electrode more evidence that my oil burning issue is from a leak somewhere in the head, like the valvetrain?, and it needs attention as soon as possible (I think, could that be right?).

Every time I try to get through DEQ they tell me exhaust levels are all over the place, and then the next thing I know I pass. I knew the car consumed a little more oil than it should, but I didn't think it was this bad.

Also, my rear tire is leaking slowly and I won't be able to even get it fixed for a while. I'm hoping the seal is bad, not the tire.

In happier news I got a new battery in her and she fires up with the excitement I have missed since buying her.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

put the fox up for the winter. in my area this was a great summer season maybe 2 days of rain for 6 months drove the fox everyday. and makes me upset to put her away for a bit but i would haved to be crazy to drive a 350hp fwd fox in the winter i would never get traction


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

put the rear side glass back in and made an appointment to get a new windscreen installed


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks great. Banned wagon.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Rear disk install*

So ran into a minor hitch with the rear disk install but do to gobble gobble day dinner, I will need to address later... turns out a 98 Jetta rear spindle onto our Fox rear beam requies some minor grinding... will do a thread once resolved... Nice if FAQ section revived some pictures, just saying


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Got a new windscreen in today.





Almost back on the road. Just a few small details left.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

^^^^^^Papa Ric.........I need to plan a visit in your neck of the woods to see this "beaut", it's been a few years my friend. :wave::thumbup:


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*yesterday and today*

Pulled the brake booster and painted the new master bracket to replace it, my god I feel sorry for anybody that needs to do under-dash work... I should take yoga or something, so today I'm machining down the clutch linkage and adding 1.5" more M10 threads for adjustment


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> Pulled the brake booster and painted the new master bracket to replace it, my god I feel sorry for anybody that needs to do under-dash work... I should take yoga or something, so today I'm machining down the clutch linkage and adding 1.5" more M10 threads for adjustment


It's not quite so bad if you pull the seats so you have a place to put your torso.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Another year, another heater core... Did it in just over an hour this time.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

bluetoes591 said:


> Another year, another heater core... Did it in just over an hour this time.


Do the heater cores really go out that fast on the fox? I've already had to replace them on both of mine. But one was from the factory never been replaced and the other car was the second one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

89fox_^ said:


> Do the heater cores really go out that fast on the fox? I've already had to replace them on both of mine. But one was from the factory never been replaced and the other car was the second one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the ultimate cheater car. The guy who did the recall was a brilliant surgeon and my car has the knee bar dash.

I loosen off the centre console, pull the knee bar, reach under peel off a piece of tape, squeeze the lower heater box section it pops off and I'm looking at the heater core. Two hose clamps, flip the core out. Grab the new one, installation is the reverse of removal. Takes longer to drain and refill the coolant.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> Another year, another heater core... Did it in just over an hour this time.


Hey Milo, my DD went south and been trying to find time to pay you a visit, and pick-up that other core... got the Fox shoe's put on after bleeding all 4 calipers and drove her to work to only work on my Sidekick... brake pedal is way to stiff for my liking, needing a 20mm or 22mm master, such a guessing game... so if you want to make some good coin, install mine and get some wagon drums thrown in! :thumbup:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> Hey Milo, my DD went south and been trying to find time to pay you a visit, and pick-up that other core... got the Fox shoe's put on after bleeding all 4 calipers and drove her to work to only work on my Sidekick... brake pedal is way to stiff for my liking, needing a 20mm or 22mm master, such a guessing game... so if you want to make some good coin, install mine and get some wagon drums thrown in!


Yeah I saw you cracked you pedal cluster somehow. I almost had opportunity to be coming through Coquitlam today but then plans fell through and it didn't happen.

I'd consider doing your heater core. I'd have to look and see what it looks like under a normal dash through. I'll check Anaïsa's Fox.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Omg!!! There's another white fox only about 3 blocks from me!!!







can't believe I haven't seen it before now!!!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

SourKandi said:


> Omg!!! There's another white fox only about 3 blocks from me!!! can't believe I haven't seen it before now!!!


Woo!

It's amazing how cars can hide in plain sight. So easy for paths not to cross.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I tried to get a good time at the autocross this afternoon. For whatever reason the fuel pump was not cooperating. 
I got one run in, but DNF'd because of a missed gate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*brake upgrade testing*

So, been a week of trial and error with rear disks and brake booster delete, but so far I've run 19mm with booster/11.3 Brembos with rear drums and worked insanely good:thumbup:. down side was excessive brake pedal movement (due to 8 piston calipers)

Next was Rear disk add with 23.8mm/boosterless :thumbdown:. (very little brake pedal movement)

Tried a 22mm cylinder, not the force I was hoping for

Now 20mm master cylinder change out, pretty good pedal travel, good force but the rear prop valve needs 2 b changed, not enough brake force/rear...so the testing continues....

Biggest bonus is I found the insanely easiest way to use the OEM e-brake cable on these calipers with good homemade seals to ensure they last another 28yrs :thumbup: 

Today, looking for the easiest way to put a 98 Jetta prop valve on


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

Replaced numerous lengths of fuel hose between the fuel tank and the steel supply and return lines. Pulling the filter/pump/accumulator module out seemed the easiest way to get it done...


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Oh hey guys! Think I needed some new shifter bushings?! Thanks Alain they came today!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

And on another note... What's the trick in getting these little boogers in???


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Carefully! I broke one of those hard plastic ones during installation and luckily just happened to have another good spare around as backup. I believe I was trying to use a vice and some wood blocks. The spare I had seems to be more of a rubber style bushing that for whatever reason went in easier. Never heard of others having trouble with breaking these, but it's a car repair tradition for me to learn the hard way.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Heat. Heat gun would be best, I use the oven.

Then I use a vice and a variety of sockets to push them in. Big socket on the backside to make a cavity, smaller one on on the other side to push them in.

I've done this with three linkages and it seems to work quite well.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Wow I used a c-clamp and some wood  all went in ok. The real difficult one was the little one that goes on the ball on the bottom of the linkage. (I set them all in some warm soapy water before I "smashed" them in very slowly... Idk if it helped, but I got them all) got it all back on the car before I realized I put the counter-weight bar on flipped over. Took it all apart and fixed that, but didn't have enough time to go on a real test drive. But, oh man! How can such tiny pieces of plastic make so much of a difference?! I only played with it enough to back it off the lift, but it is soooooo different I'm not sure to be happy or just in awe that I was driving it before. Also not so sure about there not being any sloppiness anymore! I'm so confused and am having trouble finding the gears. It's going into all of them, I think I just need a good road test to make sure I didn't miss something else. Going tmrw morning for that. 

Also found a tiny gas leak today back by all the madness of fuel pump/filter/actuator/gazillion fuel lines. Hope it was just a loose hose clamp that I tightened a tiny bit. Seems the leak happens when the car was running. Forgot to check it again after I parked it so I'll have to do that tmrw as well. =]


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, you did undo the adjustment clamp and remove the pivot section from the car instead of just undoing the crossbolt, so things could be aligned different. But the bushings take a few drives to break in, so hopefully it's just that.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Some good advice that I had wished I had before I started. Maybe I'll tinker with it a bit then. Everything is new to me as I go. Thanks!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Those bushings were shot! 
I will have to replace the fuel filter again. The engine runs and starts, but the idle is slowly getting lower and lower. Example, I set the idle to 850-900 rpm, but now idles (barely, really) at 250 rpm. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub01 (Sep 15, 2015)

Replaced the shifter linkage bushing from what it had when I originally got it. Quick delivery by Alaincopter_vw. If you need a set or other parts look him up.







from this.







.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*yes, dealing with Brake testing again*

So I took the Fox out for a run last night after changing the brake circuit from RR - FF and back to RF - RF on the 20mm Master Cylinder, coming to the conclusion that the brake booster delete is not a path I'm going as I cannot build enough psi for the massive front calipers... I can see it working on a single piston or being acceptable... now to see if I can locate an acceptable booster that is thinner in design 

More fun to come


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

And she's home again! Two adjustments and I feel pretty good about where the shifter sits. Believe I still have a slight fuel leak under pressure tho (when it's running). Kinda concerned about that.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Another year, another set of winter wheels and tires. Loaned last year's set to my brother, and got these ones from Blue.



Thought the wheels were going to be super dorky looking but I really like them. I find Montreals aka bottle caps quite polarising on cars. Look great on a Mk2 Golf, but really dumpy on a Jetta. I think maybe the colour of the car is a big factor. 

Anyway, thanks Regan!



And now I'm back to having six sets of wheels and tires again. Nobody tell my girlfriend...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the fuel filter again. My problem started when I tried to make an aggressive autox run with only a quarter of a tank. I hope the main pump will be ok long term. 
Other than that, I filled the tank with 93 octane (2.19/ gallon!). My recent mileage was 26 mpg. Not too bad for how I tend to drive it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Installed some new brake pads. The friction material had separated from the backing plate on two of the old ones! No wonder there was some funny rattling sounds.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

Took Martha to Simply Clean 7 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Picked up MK3 booster*

got a MK3 Brake booster and will be installing, might have an issue with the booster to tie rod clearance since it is much larger but thinner in design, a plus is 5.5lbs whereas the stock is 7.3lbs


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Rebuilt the rear breaks last weekend.

























Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Finally got the radiator, original fan and fan shroud in. Cleaned it up and installed it.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Craigslist $20 special brand new, the owner needed a slave instead hahahaha*

one more thing off my check list....was going to mount it off the steering column but what a PITA... firewall it is


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

Simple tune up time, just curious what oil(brand,viscosity) do you guys prefer also what kind of spark plugs. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I use 20w50, typically Castrol. I'll have to look up the plugs.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Bosch plugs, castrol 10w40


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bosch Super like yours for plugs. I've tried lots of plugs, those seem to be best.

I just put Synthetic Castrol 5w-40 in my car. So far, so good. Generally run Rotella-T 15w-40 in the summer, may change this up this year if I choose to stay with synthetic.

Other car currently has Pennzoil 5w-30 for the winter.

Both of these choices run counter to general old VW trends and what I've always done. The 5w-40 synthetic seems great so far, good oil pressure. The 5w-30 mineral I'm not sold on yet, no gauge just sound and feel. But that car gets driven short distance almost exclusively, the oil doesn't get up to temperature ever so heavier is not necessarily better.

Big turbo diesel oil filters all around.

On topic, put the winter tires on the Wolfsburg today and finished installing new door, trunk and flip out window seals on both cars.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

I removed the gas line coming from the tank and returning to the tank. I had some issues with the other line cracking and leaking. I'm not taking any chances with them.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

Ugghh. Just went through the same crap earlier this month. Replaced everything. What a PITA, but I am happy to have it done!


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

I know. You can't take any chances with that.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

islandvdub said:


> I removed the gas line coming from the tank and returning to the tank. I had some issues with the other line cracking and leaking. I'm not taking any chances with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## islandvdub01 (Sep 15, 2015)

Recaro seats. That's nice. Take some pics and how they look in the wagon.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

What the Fox said:


> ohh, I've been smelling gas when the tank is full and hard cornering, in my wagon that is.... cracked line maybe or a cover gasket leak?
> 
> Stay on track, I get my brand new Recaro buckets today... pics to follow


Same thing I think I'm missing a gasket or a o-ring between the fuel sending unit, I've taken it out several times and I've never seen one. Can someone confirm this!
Btw Recaros that's amazing! I'm interested to see how you mount them  please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

89fox_^ said:


> Same thing I think I'm missing a gasket or a o-ring between the fuel sending unit, I've taken it out several times and I've never seen one. Can someone confirm this!
> Btw Recaros that's amazing! I'm interested to see how you mount them  please!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely supposed to have an o ring. Mine had completely turned to dust!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

89fox_^ said:


> Same thing I think I'm missing a gasket or a o-ring between the fuel sending unit, I've taken it out several times and I've never seen one. Can someone confirm this!
> Btw Recaros that's amazing! I'm interested to see how you mount them  please!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, looks like this.

http://www.autohausaz.com/search/pr...uel & Air System&[email protected] Pump Tank Seal

Also available in that magical green rubber.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Got ma seats*

So, now for the bloody night mare of doing standard two rail into a 3 rail Fox :banghead: Never had the seats out but I had to laugh as the rails are one piece welded/integrated into our stock units:screwy:













Think I'll see if someone has some for sale/scrap, my stock ones are way to clean for a chop shop


----------



## islandvdub01 (Sep 15, 2015)

Looking good. I'm with you I wouldn't destroy my original seats.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Check with punch the fish over in the fox parts for sale. He was parting one out. He might still have the seats. Good luck.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

islandvdub01 said:


> Looking good. I'm with you I wouldn't destroy my original seats.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


no need and a MASSIVE thanks to Regan after hitting 3 of my good fox buddies up!!! he's got a pair of fronts, sad in some ways to remove the lower rail being a Fox'r at heart, more so when all I need is this part...


----------



## islandvdub01 (Sep 15, 2015)

Finally finished replacing all the hoses for the fuel system. Started working on the suspension. Lowering it 2 1/2".

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub01 (Sep 15, 2015)

In the process of taking the suspension out to lower it. Replacing bearings,tie rods and ball joints.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

islandvdub01 said:


> In the process of taking the suspension out to lower it. Replacing bearings,tie rods and ball joints.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk



wanting to do mine also, but the Bilstiens I want are $284ea :banghead: wish the Can $ to US wasn't :thumbdown: holding up all my projects  Gotta say that garage floor is clean, mines oil and brake fluid stained


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

islandvdub01 said:


> In the process of taking the suspension out to lower it. Replacing bearings,tie rods and ball joints.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Nice, what route are you going to lower it? Btw do you live in central Florida?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

L


----------



## islandvdub01 (Sep 15, 2015)

What the Fox said:


> wanting to do mine also, but the Bilstiens I want are $284ea :banghead: wish the Can $ to US wasn't  holding up all my projects  Gotta say that garage floor is clean, mines oil and brake fluid stained


Lol looks clean but it's not.








These are the one's that I want to buy. For now I'm keeping the factory one's but cutting one turn.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Drove over to its winter den and fired it up.

As it was warming up I was thinking, "Man what a noisy, rattling, harsh, little piece of FUN THIS IS!"

Looking forward to spring and getting plates back on it.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

5 years later, no more hard starts when cold. When I got this Fox, it had the CTS shunted, so obviously cold starting was tough. First thing I did was replace the CTS and all the ignition components. Decided to go fancy and swap in an MSD blaster coil. Still started hard when cold, but I figured it was some sort of fueling issue (residual pressure or bad csv/tts, never checked). Finally, the other day, it got a little chilly and was just about impossible to start. Absolutely stank of fuel, so I decided to swap in the old bosch coil (I vaguely remember measuring the resistance and finding it just out of spec way back when). Bitch started right up and has been quick to start ever since. Idle smoothed out a bit too but there's still that slight miss (seem to always have that with the TT exhaust but probably because I just couldn't hear it with the stock exhaust. I'll pretend it's because of the 268 and try to forget about it). Or maybe cold starts are better because the cap is slightly off, retarding the timing. I changed plugs/cap/rotor as well. Seems to have lost a bit of pep.


----------



## islandvdub01 (Sep 15, 2015)

Well! Got this in yesterday. Gotta play with it for a bit to get it squared off.








I'll post some pictures after i trim it paint it and it's installed in the car.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Took the wagon to the hardware store; wound it up a bit.

It's at its winter home, under a cover at my in-laws'. I try to take it out once a week, and most of the time end up running errands, particularly picking up project supplies. My wife says I just find excuses to play in it, but it is definitely useful.


----------



## islandvdub01 (Sep 15, 2015)

Sorry for the quality. Took the picture at night. Finished trimming it and installing it in the car. Needs to be painted now.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Seat and the Recaro install*

Today thanks again to Regan for the donar Fox seats... I now have the bare rails needed, fit, test, fit, test, ect ect...:screwy:











Total PITFA to clean these up...


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Fished painting it and installing it.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub01 (Sep 15, 2015)

islandvdub said:


> Finished painting it and installing it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk




Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok. So I'm trying to finish the suspension and all i was waiting for was the outside tie rod ends.
Got them in on thursday and started taking the old ones out. When I went to install the new ones, well they were the wrong ones. I had to order a new set and they don't get here until tuesday. That sucks.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

New tie rods in and red on the ground.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Broke out my Christmas project.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

So I took it to get the wheels aligned and the tech told me that the front has no adjustments, for the camber and the caster. I have a hard time believing this, but I don't know for a fact, maybe someone knows!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

The camber is adjustable but not the castor. Undo the two bolts that hold the ball joints to the control arm. Control arm holes are elongated allowing adjustment. Not that they give you enough negative camber, but they are adjustable.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

That's exactly what I was thinking about the ball joints, weird about the castor though. I thought the tie rod end had some adjustmentsI guess I'm wrong about that!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

So I lowered it, gave it a good washing painted and installed new mirrors, thanks to Milo!
















Something strange also I noticed a small amount of oil on the side of the engine block right next to the oil filter flange. It looks like it's coming from a plate, can't seem to find anything about it in the Bentley, any insight would help!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Car is looking good!

Breather block off plate I think is what they're called. Some iteration of the VW engine had a crankcase breather there I think.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

So. I kept looking at red and somehow I just didn't like that it was still to high. I decided that it needed to be lower. The front is now 22 3/4" and the back is 24".









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

The engine block off plate was used for a mechanical fuel pump back in the day's. The intermediate cam would drive the oil and fuel pumps.





89fox_^ said:


> So I lowered it, gave it a good washing painted and installed new mirrors, thanks to Milo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Christmas wishes......*

I just wanted to wish everyone on the Fox Forum a safe and joyful Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year from my family to yours!:biggrinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta:


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

vw90fox said:


> I just wanted to wish everyone on the Fox Forum a safe and joyful Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year from my family to yours!:biggrinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta:


Ok that makes sense, but I can't seem to find any info on it until now of course. Neither can I find a new gasket for it.! Also the exact same to you and everyone on our small community lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

vw90fox said:


> I just wanted to wish everyone on the Fox Forum a safe and joyful Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year from my family to yours!:biggrinsanta::snowcool::grinsanta:


Thanks bro. The same to you and your family. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

To all as well


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Merry Foxmas everybody.



My grandmother gave me this great ornament.



And I gave my car new injectors.


----------



## islandvdub01 (Sep 15, 2015)

bluetoes591 said:


> Merry Foxmas everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merry Foxmas to you too. That is a great gift for your Fox. Awesome.   

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Engine Block Off Plate....*

When I rebuilt my engine 3 years ago the plate had an O-Ring. I don't have a picture of the plate with the O-Ring but here is a picture of the engine block. I hope this helps you out! :beer: Cheers!














89fox_^ said:


> Ok that makes sense, but I can't seem to find any info on it until now of course. Neither can I find a new gasket for it.! Also the exact same to you and everyone on our small community lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I might have to replace the main fuel pump. It ran dry after an autocross a few months back. 
The symptom is this: it runs fine, but doesn't want to keep an idle. I set the idle , but with a day (like today) it barely keeps it. 
I'm considering putting on the original pump. It may not have been the cause for other troubles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I might have to replace the main fuel pump. It ran dry after an autocross a few months back. 
The symptom is this: it runs fine, but doesn't want to keep an idle. I set the idle , but with a day (like today) it barely keeps it. 
I'm considering putting on the original pump. It may not have been the cause for other troubles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Today I worked fabricating a top cover plate for the radiator.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Dropped off a heater core at AERS so Gary can build me a metal one. Copper. Brass.
Then I'm going to put a window in under the dash so the judges see it car shows.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Dropped off a heater core at AERS so Gary can build me a metal one. Copper. Brass.
> Then I'm going to put a window in under the dash so the judges see it car shows.


What's it going to cost?

I replaced the dead dash light and heater control panel light in the Wolfsburg. What a pain in the ass that is with the earlier dashboard. How on earth are you supposed to reach the speedometer cable? Also new plugs, new cap and rotor, adjustment of timing and fuel system. Runs pretty good now.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

The heat exchanger is about $300.
The window... priceless.

How does one change the bulb for the cigarette lighter?


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Oh! I changed that! I had already pulled out the console bc I was working on the linkage. It's set in from the underside of the console. It's a crazy small skinny lightbulb, but my wc vw buddy had a bunch of them laying around. 

I ended up leaving the console out for a bit, I like the way it looks and feels just a bit more roomy. There just won't be any heat pumping to the back because it tunnels through the console.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

The old fuel pump is back in place of its replacement. It's idling better and I'm watching to see that it keeps the same idle speed consistently. 
It's raining, so the front windshield is covered to keep water from entering. I've got to have the windshield resealed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Got the Recaro seats in and mounted the passenger side further forward on the rails, this way skinny girls can get in ... to dark and gloomy for pics :banghead:, but will soon.... P/U a cast aluminum battery tray and 10ft of welding cable/fittings, mounting under the rear wagon seats driver side...still need coil over parts and ball joint extenders....life of a Fox'r... Happy New year soon, may we all wake ship wrecked :beer::beer::laugh:


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

islandvdub said:


> Today I worked fabricating a top cover plate for the radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Head to a sheet metal guy, 3/32" aluminum works great!! crappy pic sorry, most are on my home computer and not Photobucket:banghead and I basicly copied the OEM cardboards:


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

What the Fox said:


> Head to a sheet metal guy, 3/32" aluminum works great!! crappy pic sorry, most are on my home computer and not Photobucket:banghead and I basicly copied the OEM cardboards:


It looks great. Even though mine is aluminium too. I'm painting it black.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*What I did to my Fox today...*

Well today I fixed my windshield wipers.:laugh: They would barely worked at all.  I was luck that they even worked the day I had to get it inspected. :facepalm:I had to replace the motor. It was kind of a pain in the rear but it is done. Now I can see in the rain! WEEEEEEE!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

What the Fox said:


> Head to a sheet metal guy, 3/32" aluminum works great!! crappy pic sorry, most are on my home computer and not Photobucket:banghead and I basicly copied the OEM cardboards:












Finished painting the cover.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

islandvdub said:


> Finished painting the cover.


You've been doing a lot of nice work to that car lately.


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow What The Fox! I need to dig up some info on your build! 22mm master with a booster delete?? :beer:


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> You've been doing a lot of nice work to that car lately.


Slowly but surely lol. It's taken me about a year and three months to get to where it is now. Thank you.there is still some more stuff i need to do to the engine bay.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

islandvdub said:


> Finished painting the cover.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Looks good islandvdub! :thumbup::thumbup: I did the same thing several years ago, I just chose to leave it in its natural aluminum. It does look good in black.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

vw90fox said:


> Looks good islandvdub!  I did the same thing several years ago, I just chose to leave it in its natural aluminum. It does look good in black.


Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 93foxMcAwesome (Dec 1, 2015)

*can't say it was all done today*

But since I got her in Sept of 15 I did all 4 struts myself minus the pressing ( need to bring the fronts back in because they weren't pressed all the way... or maybe they were to long?) 
All 4 sets of Wheel bearings 
Breaks and yes those lousy drum brakes ( if anyone knows what car I can pull rear disc brakes off that will fit let me know)
The fuel pump. 
Got lucky a head light cover.
And some turn signal covers



Next up the ignition switch 
Anyone know where I can find a heater switch missing mine the last owner shoved a flathead in place... it works just don't like it.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok I didn't do anything to the fox but met with Mx6GT91 and 89fox_^ for the first time. My Fox wasn't there but cool experience. Any other foxes in the Orlando area let us know we'd like to meet you.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I know it's not my fox. But I just finished this. 
Thoughts!


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Making progress on the fox. Will post pics later. Not uploading for some reason.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

1993vw fox said:


> I know it's not my fox. But I just finished this.
> Thoughts!


The bike looks awesome.  

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

That's a sharp cruiser. 
I haven't done anything for the fox yet, but I'll be replacing the fuel filter again. 
Last weekend my Dad and I reinstalled one of the large side glass seals. Many years ago I didn't get it right. That's one less water leak for now. 
Next is the windshield. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

I've been doing body work for the last year, it is almost ready for primer and then paint. Next is interior then redo audio.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Washed the transmission and the back do the engine.








Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

islandvdub said:


> Washed the transmission and the back do the engine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me want to clean the undercarriage of mine!

As far as my Fox goes, I haven't been able to do much work to it lately, with automotive class and all. Funny how that works, but, I have consulted my transmission teacher about our final project and both of us agreed that my transmission would be a beneficial candidate for the final rebuild project. So, I'm hoping to have that going on soon.

In the meantime, trying to keep it clean and running okay has been enough for me.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

RattyFox said:


> Makes me want to clean the undercarriage of mine!
> 
> As far as my Fox goes, I haven't been able to do much work to it lately, with automotive class and all. Funny how that works, but, I have consulted my transmission teacher about our final project and both of us agreed that my transmission would be a beneficial candidate for the final rebuild project. So, I'm hoping to have that going on soon.
> 
> ...


That is awesome. I need to do some transmission work to mine. Good luck with yours.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Oil pans....*

I have seen Oil pans for sale from GT models that have a larger oil capacity that will fit a Fox. I found this oil pan from Moroso on Summit Racing. I was wondering if anyone has purchased one and if so how do they like it.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/mor-20980/applications/model/fox


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

vw90fox said:


> I have seen Oil pans for sale from GT models that have a larger oil capacity that will fit a Fox. I found this oil pan from Moroso on Summit Racing. I was wondering if anyone has purchased one and if so how do they like it.
> 
> http://www.summitracing.com/parts/mor-20980/applications/model/fox


Honestly, I don't think that will fit a Fox. It does not appear to have clearance for the sub-frame. I suspect they just went, hey same motor as a Golf, must fit right?


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Oil pan....*



bluetoes591 said:


> Honestly, I don't think that will fit a Fox. It does not appear to have clearance for the sub-frame. I suspect they just went, hey same motor as a Golf, must fit right?


@ bluetoes591, I had the same thought, that they are assuming that it must fit because it's the same motor. It would be nice if it did, it is already taped for an oil line for a turbo, or what every else you might use it for. But I thought I would ask just in case someone has tried to install one of these oil pans. You never know till you ask!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

After letting her sit for about a month, started and rolled her a few feet. I'm gonna need to fix the one bushing on the shift linkage that keeps popping off. Well, the bushing is gone so the rod keeps popping off the shaft that has the ball on it. She's purring like she wants to go, tho!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I also cheated on her by drooling over this, anyone else happen to run across this baby on eBay? 

Look at this on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/371526843360

1988 Volkswagen Other Fox GL S/W HARD TO FIND, AMAZING CONDITION, DEALERS OWN CAR.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

If it's the one I've seen before, it's been n ebay before. Cool nonetheless. 

I did some work on the passenger door handle. Apparently it took longer than I thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

If it's the one I've seen before, it's been n ebay before. Cool nonetheless. 

I did some work on the passenger door handle. Apparently it took longer than I thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Feels like Monday....on a Tuesday...*

On my way to work this morning I was moving along with the traffic at 70 MPH. Then the speedometer just drops back down to 0 and it dosen't even bounce. :banghead: So I assume I have broken another cable or the gear on the speedo broke. I'm thing to my self " well that's just great, what else can go wrong?" then the Battery LED lights up and the Water temperature starts to climb. So I make a B line for the nearest exit. I pull into a parking lot and popped the hood only to see I broke the water pump/ alternator / crank pulley belt.:banghead: Lucky for me that I always keep a spare belt in the trunk.  So I threw it on and off to work I go. And I still made it to work on time.  It sure felt like a Monday today!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

vw90fox said:


> On my way to work this morning I was moving along with the traffic at 70 MPH. Then the speedometer just drops back down to 0 and it dosen't even bounce. :banghead: So I assume I have broken another cable or the gear on the speedo broke. I'm thing to my self " well that's just great, what else can go wrong?" then the Battery LED lights up and the Water temperature starts to climb. So I make a B line for the nearest exit. I pull into a parking lot and popped the hood only to see I broke the water pump/ alternator / crank pulley belt.:banghead: Lucky for me that I always keep a spare belt in the trunk.  So I threw it on and off to work I go. And I still made it to work on time.  It sure felt like a Monday today!


I never noticed my temp but my alt light came on.... And a good point, now I always keep a spare in my rain tray. But last night I got my aluminum batter tray to remote locate it under the rear seats, crimps and cables also, just unsure if I mount it on the underside riser (upright) or hang it from the underside of the seat (seat floor pan)?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

I also carry a spare accessory belt, though I have never actually needed one.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

What the Fox said:


> But last night I got my aluminum batter tray to remote locate it under the rear seats, crimps and cables also, just unsure if I mount it on the underside riser (upright) or hang it from the underside of the seat (seat floor pan)?


Pictures please. Interested in how this all comes together.


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

Finally put a new voltage regulator in my instrument cluster. POS still doesn't work. Time to find another mk2 cluster and start cutting wires :/


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

I went to the junk yard a couple days ago and found a surprise. There in a corner was a 1986 jetta. Some crazy person decided that they didn't need this car or that somebody else wouldn't want it. So I got the driver side handle, lighter, the window cranks, horn, window washer hoses.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Gathering the bits for the blackout.

Thanks Army R32!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Grumble grumble grumble, pinhole in the double J hose. Somebody posted a home made replacement recently but I can't find it. What sizes of hose do you need? I think it was some kind of brass plumbing adapter in between.


----------



## Popcorn (Mar 21, 2014)

How did you get it so clean? For me, power washing does almost nothing.


islandvdub said:


> Washed the transmission and the back do the engine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> Grumble grumble grumble, pinhole in the double J hose. Somebody posted a home made replacement recently but I can't find it. What sizes of hose do you need? I think it was some kind of brass plumbing adapter in between.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Fox-today&p=86334046&viewfull=1#post86334046


> For the undercarriage reservoir to fuel pump hose, I used a 3/8"-5/8" adapter (what a ripoff). I was able to find some 30R10 rated 5/8" hose on ebay (actually summit racing is the seller): http://www.ebay.com/itm/PPE-Hose-Fue...968732?vxp=mtr
> 5/8" hose really cannot bend and mine is a bit kinked. I should have gotten a longer run of 3/8" hose than I did (again Gates Barricade FI 30R14).
> 
> Interestingly, I was originally planning on swapping my spare junkyard main pump, but found it to have a different size port (yes, I pulled it from a CIS-E Fox). I don't have it with me at the moment, but I remember I looked up the part number and found it to be for a mid-80s Audi 4000/5000. I didn't measure it but the port seemed to be about the same size as the reservoir's (~3/8"). Assuming this pump has the same / similar enough specs, it may be an option, allowing for a single run of 3/8" hose.


Can't find a link to the adapter, but I recall getting it for way more than I thought it was worth on Amazon. 3/8" and 5/8" are the two diameters you're looking for though, and a bit of extra 3/8" may be a good idea from the sound of things.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Popcorn said:


> How did you get it so clean? For me, power washing does almost nothing.


I used a degreaser called zepptine. Really strong.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I used some stainless steel bracket the parts store sold me. It supports the bend in the thicker hose without kinking it. 
I got it at NAPA I think. Good luck. I know it's a pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the tips Ziddey and Mike.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> Grumble grumble grumble, pinhole in the double J hose. Somebody posted a home made replacement recently but I can't find it. What sizes of hose do you need? I think it was some kind of brass plumbing adapter in between.


I trust you're doing up a super detailed write up tat will end up in the FAQ's.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> I trust you're doing up a super detailed write up tat will end up in the FAQ's.


Clean fuel off hose. Rummage around and find some urethane caulking. Apply to hose. Leave car alone for an hour. Drive. 

Although yes, soon I will arrange a more permanent solution and share it here.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Currently trying my hand at a re-wrapping my steering wheel. There's a fun project happening underneath it as well


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

bluetoes591 said:


> Clean fuel off hose. Rummage around and find some urethane caulking. Apply to hose. Leave car alone for an hour. Drive.
> Although yes, soon I will arrange a more permanent solution and share it here.


Urethane doesn't last very long on an 80 psi hose, works much better on lawn mowers. Discovered 5/8ths hose doesn't grow on trees, dug up my mediocre condition spare double J hose and installed that. In the parking garage at work. Shhh.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Did a oil change rotated tires and set timing.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Starting to build the new exhaust system.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

The new leather wrap for the steering wheel is turning out pretty good. And to think that the leather came from a $12 thrift store jacket, with enough left over to do lots more! I'm gonna repeat it in all my cars.

Soon I'll start working on making a slip ring and the button for the new functionality - once complete I'll post up pictures of the whole process on my build thread :thumbup:


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks great, Alain! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

x2, Alain. Very nice work!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys! Pretty excited about this little project overall.


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

That is awesome man! Pretty nice winter protect.


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2013)

*Shift knob*

I bough this shift knob in e-bay, I think that belongs to a rabbit cabriolet who knows... fits awesome, way better that the plastic thing that I have before.... The rubber boot came from Argentina...http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/.../golazo1/shift knob 001_zpsmzgk1ocj.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*another part for the build*

GT3076r with Agtronic header










So brakes are done with 8 pistons up front, master cylinder sized, booster was deleted and now going back in after many 150km/hr to zero brake tests..(done safely down our local mountain with good run-out)


























rear brakes done









01a Transmission will soon be back from it's overhaul and Limited Slip install 









ISO Tail wastegate, 440 to 650cc injectors, choice of rods to be determined, either IE - Scat - Brute or Pauter brands all pending my goal WHP to be determined , then there is the other management choices of Unitronic, Eurodyne/Tapp, Revo, and Giac -- oh yes APR of course (but their more kits)... The choices:banghead:

The hardest thing of ALL.... when the fq to you really start a build thread


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh, my dear Lord... That header/turbo pic is a thing of beauty. Me, lusting... The rest of the bits are quite pretty too, but that hair-dryer - wow.


----------



## whatdoesthefoxsay (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice job guys!!!!!!!


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

What the fox. My hat is off to you wow. That is awesome.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Amazing all around, What The Fox!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

thanks guys even though the turbo is a bit overkill, Bluetoes and 88 know I've been talking about getting my 1.8t into this rig, find as we get older we have at least a half doz projects going on and having 8 vehicles doesn't help ... was there a hair dryer in the pic LMFAO... 

So I installed the new/used crank and kicking myself for not going stroker crank or a 2.0l block, least my turbo would spool at 3700rpm... should at 4k
















my incentive


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

That looks awesome, WtF. Makes me wish I had the resources to make something similar happen to my little car. I've always believed turbos belong on diesels and not on gas engines, but you're making me a convert! Beautiful work - keep us inspired! - Chris


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing project, keep up the great work :thumbup:


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

Didn't really do anything to her, just took her on the longest road trip since I've owned her. After 550-600 miles going and coming, still running like a champ. I'm very proud of her, all the hard work payed off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

89fox_^ said:


> Didn't really do anything to her, just took her on the longest road trip since I've owned her. After 550-600 miles going and coming, still running like a champ. I'm very proud of her, all the hard work payed off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great news. Now we know she can make it to fixx fest in November.  

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

While I was out last night finally the alt belt squealed the whole way to my nearest petrol station. Grabbed some tools out of the trunk and tightened in front of onlookers like "what in the world is she doing?" Lol. No more squealing!!!


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I put my center console back in today  It's still finished but I figured if I put it back in and looked at it every day, it might inspire me to start doing the wiring. Gotta wait for Innovate to send me a new harness for the gauge, and then I am in action!


BTW, got that shift boot out of an old Tercel hatchback at the junker. I cut off the rest of it, pulled it through the bottom, and it fit pretty spot on! It would probably look bad if it weren't for my shift knob though.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Sqeeky belt...*



SourKandi said:


> While I was out last night finally the alt belt squealed the whole way to my nearest petrol station. Grabbed some tools out of the trunk and tightened in front of onlookers like "what in the world is she doing?" Lol. No more squealing!!!


Way to go SourKandi!:thumbup::thumbup: I had to do the same thing one morning on my way to work. People are funny, you will get on lookers but no one will see if you need help. Not that I needed help, but you would think someone would ask.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Center Console....*



flowmastergfunk said:


> I put my center console back in today  It's still finished but I figured if I put it back in and looked at it every day, it might inspire me to start doing the wiring. Gotta wait for Innovate to send me a new harness for the gauge, and then I am in action!
> 
> 
> BTW, got that shift boot out of an old Tercel hatchback at the junker. I cut off the rest of it, pulled it through the bottom, and it fit pretty spot on! It would probably look bad if it weren't for my shift knob though.


Looks good Flowmasterfunk! I'm considering some gauges for my Fox, I just need to get a few things off my plate so I can spend the time to install the neatly. By the way the shift boot looks good was well.:thumbup:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Speedo cable....*

UUUGGGGHHHH!:banghead: I broke another speedometer cable!  This is the 3rd one in 3 years. They only seem to be lasting about a year. The first one I bought at the dealership, the second one I bought from a VWDub shop. This last one I bought from evwparts. They all were the same brand...Cofle. I don't know if its just because this brand is crap or is there something wrong with my speed sending unit in the transmission that rips the ends off the cables. Anyone have any ideas? Does the speed sending unit in the transmission crossover to any other VW's? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

*Restored fuel pressure to accumulator!!!*

A week ago, my '92 coupe laid down pretty hard - would only be happy at idle, didn't like any throttle input in any gear at all. Finally got the chance to look at it yesterday. Pulled the tank module after doing some electrical troubleshooting, and found the short hunk of fuel hose that the pump hangs from looking like you'd expect after 24 years. Didn't bother trying to pressurize it; I'm sure I would have been covered in gasoline if I had. Replaced said short piece of hose and added a piece to the return line to replace the stub remaining from the factory (tip of the hat to bluetoes591 for that one), got it all back together, and took it for a VERY enjoyable and successful test drive. The love is back!


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

flowmastergfunk said:


> I put my center console back in today  It's still finished but I figured if I put it back in and looked at it every day, it might inspire me to start doing the wiring. Gotta wait for Innovate to send me a new harness for the gauge, and then I am in action!
> 
> 
> BTW, got that shift boot out of an old Tercel hatchback at the junker. I cut off the rest of it, pulled it through the bottom, and it fit pretty spot on! It would probably look bad if it weren't for my shift knob though.



I'm with vw90fox, flow'. That gauge panel looks good. Glare/flash/old age prevent me from being able to tell what you've got in it besides voltmeter. What else are you watching, oil pressure maybe? And the shifter boot, too. The one in my car looks pretty ratty.


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys! The panel portion was from an old cabby console. It had been previously cut to fit another car, so there is a slight gap. For now, it is temp and voltage on the sides, with an innovate air/fuel mixture gauge in the center. Oil pressure is just as important, but because of the battery tray, I am not so sure the necessary sensor will fit on the back of the head. I have a spare console in the works that should end up fitting all 4, but that will be more of a long term project. Should be done by the time I muster up the motivation to relocate the battery haha

Unfortunately, the rubber of our shift boots crumbles before the fuel hoses, and they don't even come in contact with gasoline  I want through the whole fuel hose struggle, but think I need to save up for a factory fuel pump soon. I think this aftermarket POS that came with it is part of my hot start problem :/


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

I really needed a good dose of all the excitement going coming from this thread, so I don't lose my head! I haven't done much to mine recently, other than replacing a fuel pump relay that became brittle enough to fall into pieces. But I really like that console and shifter boot, flowmastergfunk, I think that's going on my small project list! Also, What the Fox, I would subscribe to that thread in a heartbeat. That setup is gorgeous.

Now, I'm trying to figure out if it it coincidence or not that my fuel pump relay preceded a new problem, which is that the car seems to choke out at 2900rpm. I've never felt another manual car buck and kick so hard! 


Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been driving the wagon around for the last few days. I grow tired of driving my primary car, and look forward to driving the wagon because it just feels right. 
I'm returning ~23 mpg. It's in town mileage. I'm going to have to stretch its legs here some weekend soon. 
I was "this" close to buying another wagon this weekend. It popped up on CL. A very clean 88 wagon for $500. The ad says it hadn't been run in a few years, and wouldn't start. 
I was excited. 
Really though, there's no room and little time to diagnose a non-running car of any kind right now. 

So I did the next best thing, I told my friend of many, many years about it. The ad is gone and I'm hoping he bought it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, turned the TV on for 5 min of commercials after work... then off into the garage and ground off the battery tray... sorry no pics but now I'm forced to relocate the battery :laugh:


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok. I think I'm done with the engine bay. Mmmmmm. For now.

Now. Transmission work. To see if I can get 3rd gear to work. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

islandvdub said:


> Ok. I think I'm done with the engine bay. Mmmmmm. For now.
> 
> Now. Transmission work. To see if I can get 3rd gear to work.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


My god, that bay is filthy hahahha, looking good sir


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

What the Fox said:


> My god, that bay is filthy hahahha, looking good sir


 Thank you..

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

islandvdub that bay makes mine look filthy.
Good work.

I picked up my metal tanked heater core from the rad shop.










Quite looking forward to using heat to defog the windows rather than the AC.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Voxwagen. That heater core looks really good. Mine took a crap about two months ago. I had to bypass it for now.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

islandvdub said:


> Thanks Voxwagen. That heater core looks really good. Mine took a crap about two months ago. I had to bypass it for now.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


I'm curious, since the recall for heater core issue, mine is still original, I've heard of others going on there 3rd or 4th core... is it the plastic cheapness that makes the replacements fail? Asking cause I just did a group buy on a core since mine is not leaking but figured 27yrs is coming time (248,000 on ODO)... whats going on Regan/Island VW

To stay with topic of this Forum... I picked up a battery tray and parts for the driver side passenger battery re-location... I hate working under cars, just had to say it


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Well when I bought the car vw had already closed the recall. The PO knew about it but he never took it. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

My brakes needed some love so I decided to go with this, already mounted on the car. Pretty impressive for right now, I need more time to play with them lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Looking good Joshua.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

I refuse to replace the heater core with one that will just pop again. I would rather go without heat than do the job twice. Well played!


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

flowmastergfunk said:


> I refuse to replace the heater core with one that will just pop again. I would rather go without heat than do the job twice. Well played!


That's right. Too much work to keep doing it over and over.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

What the Fox said:


> I'm curious, since the recall for heater core issue, mine is still original, I've heard of others going on there 3rd or 4th core... is it the plastic cheapness that makes the replacements fail? Asking cause I just did a group buy on a core since mine is not leaking but figured 27yrs is coming time (248,000 on ODO)... whats going on Regan/Island VW
> 
> To stay with topic of this Forum... I picked up a battery tray and parts for the driver side passenger battery re-location... I hate working under cars, just had to say it


Did VW do yours under recall in 1989?

Actually getting the heater core done under the recall seems like a complete crap shoot. Experiences seem to range all over the map. One was done in Calgary not too long ago (ok maybe 4 years ago now...). Capilano did Foxarchists about 5 years ago. At about the same time they told me there were no open recalls on either of my cars. Even though VW had never done the work on either car. I think Cap did the work for John because he had just bought a new Audi A4 from them.

My core is leaking and bypassed right now. I want to put in something bullet proof as it seems some folks are getting a couple of years out of a new plastic. core.
Gary the fellow at AERS that built the core told me that the issue isn't the plastic end caps so much as the rubber gasket that seals the 16 tubes and the end cap. It starts to break down after a few thousand hot/cold cycles.

If yours had made it 27years is might last another 27.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

voxwagen88 said:


> Did VW do yours under recall in 1989?
> 
> Actually getting the heater core done under the recall seems like a complete crap shoot. Experiences seem to range all over the map. One was done in Calgary not too long ago (ok maybe 4 years ago now...). Capilano did Foxarchists about 5 years ago. At about the same time they told me there were no open recalls on either of my cars. Even though VW had never done the work on either car. I think Cap did the work for John because he had just bought a new Audi A4 from them.
> 
> ...


Story goes in 87 I bought a GSXR1100 and lols still have it, that next mild winter my dad didn't like me riding it (never snowed) but he and I was looking for a 84 scirocco for another DD... our family was close friends with the Bert Laakmann and owner of Wesminster VW 
and they pushed me to buy this Fox called the Beach Wagon...looked so gay with big gay pin striping clolors and I thought it actually had a lift kit :laugh: since my dad bought it I paid him off slowly (only gave him total of $2000 by 1990... he took it in I recall for speedo cable bounce and heater core in the summer when I was on the bike...Core is still not leaking but I told milo the white vacuum line was leaking when turned to cold setting... and seeing all these heater core issues on here I was biting my time... I'll hold till I get that mist on the inside and typical antifreeze smell 

Nice work 89 Fox on the brakes

So to stay in par with this forum.. today I'm not workign on the Fox but my DD... seems having an offroad buddy come into town I cracked my upper strut mount :banghead: (my own fault) so new parts ordered in sorry... NOT a FOX once again but it will get a 1.8 VW engine soon










and I thought some might like the zuk in action shot hahaha


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm having trouble with the idle. I set it to idle smoothly and reliably. After a drive to work or to the store the motor will barely run. 
This began after it had fuel issues during an autocross too. Starved for fuel. 

So I replaced the transfer pump yesterday. I'm going to gat some errands done today and I hope the idle is finally stable long-term. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

What the Fox said:


> Story goes in 87 I bought a GSXR1100 and lols still have it, that next mild winter my dad didn't like me riding it (never snowed) but he and I was looking for a 84 scirocco for another DD... our family was close friends with the Bert Laakmann and owner of Wesminster VW
> and they pushed me to buy this Fox called the Beach Wagon...looked so gay with big gay pin striping clolors and I thought it actually had a lift kit :laugh: since my dad bought it I paid him off slowly (only gave him total of $2000 by 1990... he took it in I recall for speedo cable bounce and heater core in the summer when I was on the bike...Core is still not leaking but I told milo the white vacuum line was leaking when turned to cold setting... and seeing all these heater core issues on here I was biting my time... I'll hold till I get that mist on the inside and typical antifreeze smell
> 
> Nice work 89 Fox on the brakes
> ...


Just a little jealous, WtF. Yeah, the Zuk is nice, but the shop you're working on it in - Yummy! Is that your own personal at the house, or your business, or a REALLY good friend's, or what? I have pleasant dreams about having that kind of room to work on my fleet, and build the man-cave, and have friends over, and their projects...


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

MillerAPF92Fox said:


> Just a little jealous, WtF. Yeah, the Zuk is nice, but the shop you're working on it in - Yummy! Is that your own personal at the house, or your business, or a REALLY good friend's, or what? I have pleasant dreams about having that kind of room to work on my fleet, and build the man-cave, and have friends over, and their projects...


My work is a great place but can't do any long time projects.. long weekend warrier or just weekend is what I do... overhead cranes, presses, 5 axis mills/lathes welders... only reason I've stuck around for 20yrs 

So I picked up a new package today, well yesturday for the Fox...something that will blow my 25psi load everywhere


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

The start of my exhaust build.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Going to try auto crossing again 2/20/16. 
I've got to get things loaded tonight to get out early in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

Got her all ready for Air2water tomorrow 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

89fox_^ said:


> Got her all ready for Air2water tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What time are you coming down?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! Have fun guys :beer::beer:

Over here's been too cold and snowy to bring my Fox to our new place, so I'll have to report on how my daughters' one has been doing


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

alaincopter said:


> Awesome! Have fun guys :beer::beer:
> 
> Over here's been too cold and snowy to bring my Fox to our new place, so I'll have to report on how my daughters' one has been doing


That is so cool. Hopefully when she is old enough she can get the real one. . I'll post some pictures of the show tomorrow.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

The auto cross went well. I ran competitive times compared to better handling or more powerful cars. 
People seem to like the wagon too. There was a 90s ford fiesta that was very cool too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Air 2 water Orlando florida. My red is missing in the picture. Red is having transmission issues.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_White (May 9, 2012)

Got mine to turn over and ruffly run today. It's always nice to make a $200 dollar car run haha.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Mr_White said:


> Got mine to turn over and ruffly run today. It's always nice to make a $200 dollar car run haha.


That is good. Let us see some pics. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_White (May 9, 2012)

Started ripping out the interior as well.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Mr_White said:


> Started ripping out the interior as well.


The wagon looks like a deal for $200. Nice.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

islandvdub said:


> Air 2 water Orlando florida.


Who's Fox is that pale blue one? It's pretty sweet.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> Who's Fox is that pale blue one? It's pretty sweet.


The blue one is Mx6GT91 and the golden one is 93vwfox_^. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Got one of my engine back from a tuner shop for outfitting crank bearings + some other goodies and into the my garage, I don't want this to sound like a complaints dept but I'm pretty peeved that they turfed my second $650 AEB motor with-out my permission! There is more to the story but hopefully the shop and I can come to a mutual agreement with-out lawyers :banghead::banghead::banghead:

So moving forward I tested fitted my Agtronic header, picked up some new Russel oil (697100) and water fittings, no pics of the two together but looks like a build thread will start sometime soon..well I mean un-build thread  orig motor pulled..
On the fence post for which stand alone engine management company to go with... so many... SDS, Squirt, Halteck, Eurodyne/Tapp,Unitronic (uni),Revo,Giac,Apr.... I like Mega Squirt so far as they showed great customer response... and the fact that I can get a pre made harness...haven't asked all the others yet...if any others know more about the other companies pipe up :thumbup:


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Mr_White said:


> Started ripping out the interior as well.


Hey! You're in the PDX area, correct? I'm pretty sure I've seen this car just about every day on the way home from my former job, and I always wanted to figure out what the story was for it. Glad to see it's back on the road! We need more foxes around here!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_White (May 9, 2012)

I'm out of Troutdale actually but picked it up from a dude out in Sherwood. Sounds like he had plans and it ran good then fixed a head gasket and wanted to put a bigger cam in it and then it just sat. So, figured I'd save it and have a go. I dicked with the timing and found out the plug wires were in the wrong order and then I retimed it and boom, she fired up. Still a little ruff running but I did get my $200 fox to run. You in the PDX area? Go to any of the meets? I've considered it once I get it running reliably.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

That explains why I haven't seen it lately!
I am in the PDX area and would love to go to the meets, but I probably don't pay close enough attention to see when they're happening.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

All done re-doing the leather wrap on my steering wheel - not so much only because my old one was really worn, but more so because I wanted to try my hand at the leather work, and adding a heating element to the steering wheel at the same time. I'll do a more complete post on my thread sometime, or even start a new DIY thread, as I haven't seen a diy heated steering wheel done before. Here are some pics:


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet, Alain! I wonder how this would work on the wheel in my truck? Unfortunately, it has an air bag in the center. Going to have to get another wheel and see what I can make work. Could you post the manufacturer and part # of the kit you used, please? 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

DragonMike said:


> Sweet, Alain! I wonder how this would work on the wheel in my truck? Unfortunately, it has an air bag in the center. Going to have to get another wheel and see what I can make work. Could you post the manufacturer and part # of the kit you used, please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


Sure! I took apart a heated steering wheel cover from the ebay ad below:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Winter-Warm...ash=item235e2a8ceb:g:bPUAAOSwbdpWX-Z4&vxp=mtr

It comes from China but the packaging suggests it's a product that sells in the Russian market. It comes with a wire to plug into the cigarette lighter, so as it comes it's not intended to use while driving as it tangles around when turning the wheel.

I'm doing the same mod on my Jeep which also has an airbag; luckily it has enough space behind the air bag module in the wheel to install the wiring (for anyone reading this always remember to disconnect the battery negative and wait at least a few minutes for the airbag capacitor to fully discharge before disconnecting or removing the air bag module). It's actually easier in the Jeep because it already has a switched 12v source coming in through the clockspring for the cruise control switch, so I can tap into that for positive, no need to fabricate a second slip ring like I did for the Fox. The heated circuit needs 4 amps, so no problem there. I bolt the negative to the wheel metal frame itself.

For a switch I'm using the two pictured below with some more modding that I'll cover later when done


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I've been driving my Clara lately but yesterday, the funniest thing... Sitting in traffic I revved the engine a little before I took off because she sound so cute, but then when I started to go, just about 3000 rpm, our weld job on the muffler popped off and she was SO EXCEUCUATUNGLY LOUD. Needless to say I was laughing so hard, and a bit embarrassed. Had to drive about a mile before I could take a look. Apparently a screw had come off the connection and put too much stress, AND my rubber hanger (only a year old) broke. So I was carefully avoiding bumps as I could hear it dragging. Made it to a safe destination and used a wire coat hanger for the interim to hold the muffler up.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

I haven't posted anything in a while. I'm installing a front valance. I need to trim a little off of it. What you guys think?









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

SourKandi said:


> I've been driving my Clara lately but yesterday, the funniest thing... Sitting in traffic I revved the engine a little before I took off because she sound so cute, but then when I started to go, just about 3000 rpm, our weld job on the muffler popped off and she was SO EXCEUCUATUNGLY LOUD. Needless to say I was laughing so hard, and a bit embarrassed. Had to drive about a mile before I could take a look. Apparently a screw had come off the connection and put too much stress, AND my rubber hanger (only a year old) broke. So I was carefully avoiding bumps as I could hear it dragging. Made it to a safe destination and used a wire coat hanger for the interim to hold the muffler up.


Mine was like that when I got it, only from the axle back it was a gutted motorcycle muffler cobbled on. Right now, I'm running a 2-1/4" Jones tube muffler to a side-dump in front of the left rear wheelwell. It may even be a little louder than it was with the open (behind the cat) exhaust, but it sounds GREAT to me! - Chris


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

SourKandi said:


>


Ah that's a Techtonics Tuning exhaust, much better than the stock one. My experience with those little rubber donuts is that they either last 8 months or 5 years. Kind of annoying.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

So I bought a new coolant temp sensor from my local European auto part store. When I went to install it the thread is different the old one is a fine thread. The issue is they both have the same part number, just gotta love owning a fox right!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

The past week was the hardest to finally commit and start a long waited project... my first real build thread for another AEB install (think there has been 4 in our Fox arena builds?), and the install of a 01A transmission with a possible upgrade to 01E followed by my goals of a 350hp output... I've been collecting parts for the past 5+ years... so last night I stripped engine wiring harness, drained coolant, oil and removed the downpipe which required a zip disk on the bolts..:banghead:. 

Some pics to come shortly


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

89fox_^ said:


> So I bought a new coolant temp sensor from my local European auto part store. When I went to install it the thread is different the old one is a fine thread. The issue is they both have the same part number, just gotta love owning a fox right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok. Finished installing it.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

islandvdub said:


> Ok. Finished installing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, looks amazing! You just got to get her on the road, I'm going to p/u the transmission from pie man on Saturday. So you can get mine or did you fix yours?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

89fox_^ said:


> Nice, looks amazing! You just got to get her on the road, I'm going to p/u the transmission from pie man on Saturday. So you can get mine or did you fix yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. No. Not yet. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

89fox_^ said:


> Nice, looks amazing! You just got to get her on the road, I'm going to p/u the transmission from pie man on Saturday. So you can get mine or did you fix yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. No. Not yet. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Bought a clay bar kit Friday to deal with the f^€$#&g overspray that the previous owner put on the car because they didn't cover the car when they painted their house.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Started claying the car today and what a difference. It's looking awesome. I'll post some pics after I'm done.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

more like last night, went thru marking everything on the Fox Chassis electricals and the engine management systems... curious if anyone else did a mock up drawing removing Thermo time switch that looks like it gets a signal from the starter, least in the wiring diagram it does... also matching the routing for the new cooling system....then pulled the remaining shifter to see how the other unit will be integrated...


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> more like last night, went thru marking everything on the Fox Chassis electricals and the engine management systems... curious if anyone else did a mock up drawing removing Thermo time switch that looks like it gets a signal from the starter, least in the wiring diagram it does... also matching the routing for the new cooling system....then pulled the remaining shifter to see how the other unit will be integrated..


Not sure about the Thermo Time Switch, but the cold start injector gets its power from the starter as it only injects extra fuel during starting. Which I think only happens when the engine is cold, so that would explain the Thermo Time Switch getting power from there.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

It came home from body and paint.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks great banned.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

The wagon is looking awesome. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*^^^^^^I gotta visit you soon Ric:beer::thumbup:*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

washed it, drove it, shot it.


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

Absolutely stunning, Banned!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

DragonMike said:


> Absolutely stunning, Banned!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


I wholeheartedly agree that your Wagon is perfection Banned!! You got her back from the body shop, wasn't she already in prime condition?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

nope had a bunch a of rust, bad paint and lots of dings. also shaved a bunch of stuff off


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

OMFG....I thought mine was bad with two pencil eraser size holes... how was the rear quarter windows and the hatch...so you happy with the job the body shop did, and did they do Catalyzed Enamel or metalic with urethane clear? No matter what now days it ain't cheap


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Started removing the steering wheel to change the ignition switch. To be able to start the car the PO rigged it with an external switch to send power to the coil. 








Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

new wheels

Model STLine Star
15x7 ET 20/25
tire 195/45


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Made a new piece of channel for my passenger side window regulator. Window goes up and down now.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Got the battery back in and fired it up.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

voxwagen88 said:


> Got the battery back in and fired it up.


Nice . Looking really good.  

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Put new bearings in my spare front struts. Apparently you can do it without a press if your boss is a highly skilled craftsman. They'll be going in soon.


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

Replaced the transfer fuel pump in my '92 coupe. Was a little disappointed when I discovered I had NOT gotten the deal I was led to believe I was getting on a VDO pump . Seems $32 on ebay will only get you a pump with no markings and unknown quality. But, hey, it's NEW !


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

I had to go with my back up (stock) cylinder head.  After 42k plus miles after my engine rebuild, I have 2 cylinders with bad valve springs, causing my Fox to run hot.  Of all the things that I did not replace was the valve springs and that is what failed me.:banghead: Other wise every thing still looks good. No oil slug that's the good news. My Oil was a little darker than I use to seeing due to the excess heat from running hot. Although it never boiled over.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Disassembled, cleaned, lubricated and installed the Neuspeed throttle body from my brother's car. Anybody who tells you they're the same as any of the oem big bore throttle bodies is wrong. Much shorter throttle throw due to very different linkage. Definitely encourages vigorous use of the loud pedal. Desperately need a new exhaust, so loud is accurate. Also installed idle and wot switches, so I'm almost ready for my ignition upgrade.

Cleaned and adjusted the throttle plate since I had the boot off too. Was sitting a bit low.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Damn. I was still kinda wishing I could buy that from you. Oh well, I'll just find a digi fox to rob.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Joosh said:


> Damn. I was still kinda wishing I could buy that from you. Oh well, I'll just find a digi fox to rob.


Yeah, and I kinda bought it off my brother instead. 

I have a couple other big bore throttle bodies, might be able to set you up with one of those instead.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Just finished waxing red. She is looking awesome.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

islandvdub said:


> Just finished waxing red. She is looking awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! I can't even wax mine anymore, no paint left on much of it.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> Sweet! I can't even wax mine anymore, no paint left on much of it.


Thanks bluetoes.That sucks that your paint is like that. I was just lucky that the paint wasn't that bad when I got her. The worst part was all the paint droplets it had in the whole driver side, hood and roof. Used up 2 clay bars to get rid of them.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

islandvdub said:


> Thanks bluetoes.That sucks that your paint is like that. I was just lucky that the paint wasn't that bad when I got her. The worst part was all the paint droplets it had in the whole driver side, hood and roof. Used up 2 clay bars to get rid of them.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Yeah you can see the primer through the paint on the roof and trunk lid. Hoping to fix this in the next year.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> Yeah you can see the primer through the paint on the roof and trunk lid. Hoping to fix this in the next year.


Looking forward to that.  

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

Had a chance to chisel at my quest for a cleaner bay and easily accessible oil filter.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

nice fan! what model did you use?


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

Thanks! I put some more details in my build thread, but it is out of a w163 mercedes ml320. The Mercedes assembly includes two fans as well, so you get a bonus


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Lost the shift linkage ball socket today. Luckily I was close to home and had a brand new one. I made sure to wrap it in safety wire this time










Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Made a wiring harness for my knock sensor, WOT and idle switches, plus some auxillary lighting. Looks factory. Next step, swap in the ECU, ICU and knock box and hook em up.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

bluetoes591 said:


> Made a wiring harness for my knock sensor, WOT and idle switches, plus some auxillary lighting. Looks factory. Next step, swap in the ECU, ICU and knock box and hook em up.


Thinking about writing up a simple wiring diagram?

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

j-boogie253 said:


> Thinking about writing up a simple wiring diagram?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


I could do that. Wait till I prove that it works.


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

Was finally able to spend a little on MY car for once, so I bought a fuel pump relay and main fuel filter for it last week. Got them put in last night/this morning. Bad stuff fell out of the pump side of the old filter. Yay! And the contacts on the old relay were pretty badly cooked. Hope this cures the mysterious stumble the car has exhibited lately.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Re painted my door handles yesterday. I was tired of seeing how faded they were.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

nice, guessing you work at a power plant or mill of some sort, what type of paint did you use since sun fad is a lot stronger where you are...


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

What the Fox said:


> nice, guessing you work at a power plant or mill of some sort, what type of paint did you use since sun fad is a lot stronger where you are...


Lol. Yes I work at a power plant.  I used automotive black spray.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> nice, guessing you work at a power plant or mill of some sort, what type of paint did you use since sun fad is a lot stronger where you are...


You can tell by looking at a stairwell?


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> You can tell by looking at a stairwell?


Been in the industry for 30yrs and on service calls all over the world, similarity to construction exists.... ok just a lucky fq'n guess then hahahahha


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

What the Fox said:


> Been in the industry for 30yrs and on service calls all over the world, similarity to construction exists.... ok just a lucky fq'n guess then hahahahha


Lol. It helps to work at a place like this. Just the use of the machines and the welding shop is an advantage.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Happy! Happy! Happy!.....*

After 2-1/2 weeks of not being able to drive my Fox, due to having valve springs collapse in two cylinders, I finally got her running again!  I had to go with my back up cylinder head with a stock cam but at least she is purring. I also had to chase a bad ground cable which gave me a fit. But all is good again!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

islandvdub said:


> Lol. It helps to work at a place like this. Just the use of the machines and the welding shop is an advantage.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


I hear ya bro... same boat

Good on ya vw90fox for getting her running... 

For me, a few things have slowed me down, one was my house was broke into...then the next day family came over ... then my welder came in but they didn't get my Argon / CO2 bottle :banghead:
So now either I wait till stock comes in or source that


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

What the Fox said:


> I hear ya bro... same boat
> 
> Good on ya vw90fox for getting her running...
> 
> ...


I guess the Fox is coming out to the street . About half an hour ago. About 9 miles from my house. Went to shift into third and some thing went snap in my GTI transmission i don't know if it's the clutch or if it's internal. This sucks b&//$. **** happens when you least expect it.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fox.....*

@ What the Fox, I so sorry to hear someone broke in to your home, we use to have a big problem with that here in central Texas. When they passed the Castle Law here that stopped a lot of home break ends. It seems to happen at the worst times. Once again sorry to hear the bad news. We'll keep you in our prayers.

@ islandvdub, Sorry to hear you have lost your tranny, I had that happen to me in a Ford Escort once while on a trip for work coming home. I only had 1st and 3rd gears. I drove it about 150 miles like that to get home. I parked it and that was the end of that Escort.

Best of luck to you guys!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

islandvdub said:


> I guess the Fox is coming out to the street . About half an hour ago. About 9 miles from my house. Went to shift into third and some thing went snap in my GTI transmission i don't know if it's the clutch or if it's internal. This sucks b&//$. **** happens when you least expect it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


That blows on your GTI, hows the fox as you were restoring it but not for a DD... she good to go?


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

vw90fox said:


> @ What the Fox, I so sorry to hear someone broke in to your home, we use to have a big problem with that here in central Texas. When they passed the Castle Law here that stopped a lot of home break ends. It seems to happen at the worst times. Once again sorry to hear the bad news. We'll keep you in our prayers.
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you guys!



Thanks sir, bonus they didn't hit the garage!! but dealing with insurance ect ect All I need to do is tack weld the mounts now to the sub frame, drop the turbo motor in and make mounts for that and remove everything...pull the sub frame for sandblasting, welding and powder coating... taking forever, this rate I will miss summer altogether hahahha thanks for your kind words though :thumbup:


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

What the Fox said:


> That blows on your GTI, hows the fox as you were restoring it but not for a DD... she good to go?


Yeah. I need to replace the clutch but it can wait a little bit. Otherwise it's good to go. I'm gonna start tearing down the transmission for the GTI this weekend and see what is going on in there. At least the fox is ready cause it sucks not having a car.  

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

drove the fox to work today. and then i got off work went to my bank and right before i got there the fox started to stall then died completely in the middle of the road
pushed it into a fred-myers could not figure it out had to be towed home. when i got home me and my dad stated to delete the list of problems from easy to hard. we were not getting power. so i stated to trace the power wires. found the problem it was one of my brothers shotty wiring jobs:bs::banghead: put main power wire to not big enough in line fuse and was starting to melt thank god it didnt go up in flames. luckily my dad has all sorts of wiring stuff. he had just what i needed to fix it right. the car is back running the same day it broke down. just another problem off my shoulder


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Nothing much happening here. I installed the matching rear springs that accompany the front springs. I had to adjust the perch height to get the height just right. One thing I don't like is they're softer than the stock rear springs, however I do not feel like cutting the rear springs. For now I set the rear shock a turn more firm.
The summer tires are back on too.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Just got done swapping in a Trans in the silver wagon. Finally figured out what's that odd noise was coming from.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Banned wagon said:


> Just got done swapping in a Trans in the silver wagon. Finally figured out what's that odd noise was coming from.


Ouch! For how long was the noise happening?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Lol! The noise was around for a while. really quietly but then one day for a brief period of time it was really loud then silent

Next:Color matched trim strip


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

double ouch for sure.... must have been some good noise for sure on that ring and pinion


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

New two speed drop in electric fan 








Oh yea and that color matched trim strip. 

A coat of sealant and wax


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

So finally got it registered.









Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Rears arrived today. Guess what I'm doing this weekend?


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Got my muffler situation fixed. Drove her home today. Sounds way more quiet than I remember. Tomorrow is bath time.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> Rears arrived today. Guess what I'm doing this weekend?


Having fun.  

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

Congrats bluetoes! I have been dd'ing my b4 passat for a while while tinkering on the Fox, but just took it for a test drive yesterday and got a nice reminder of how much better the fox handles. Love those darn Bilsteins! I finally hooked up the WOT switch for my gti control unit, and checked functionality. New bosch pump will show up in the mail today so I can finally install the aftermarket one in the dumpster! As dependant as CIS is on proper fuel pressure, I should be able to get a much more aggressive tune now. Trying to wrap up my wideband install too


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

^^everything here makes me a lot more excited for my own project, especially with the good news I got on Tuesday. I did a cylinder balance and secondary ignition check using one of those awesome old school Sun analyzers, and compression test, along with a cylinder leak test. Everything came back with flying colors. I couldn't believe it, nor could my instructor. I also found and fixed the distributor cap which was 180 off, even though the firing order was correct.
That's one mystery down, quite a few more to go...

**I know it's not much, but I figure this is better than not knowing what the exact condition of the engine is.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flystyle (Mar 21, 2016)

Simply tore down more stuff today. Still on the hunt for parts car.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

got the cars all clean and prep'ed for the local show tomorrow


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Tore all the everything out of my front end, steering rack included. It's a pain but totally doable with engine and transmission in place. I'll post a how to at some point. New steering rack is mostly in and everything else is painted and ready to go back in.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Well. I get in the fox this morning at 5:30 am to go work. As I pull out of my driveway I feel a small knock from the driver side. 1/4 of a mile away it turned into a serous clanking noise. I turn around to go back home and It got worst. By the time I get home and take a look at it, I only have one bolt on the wheel. How in the world did that happen. Good thing it got me back home.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

islandvdub said:


> Well. I get in the fox this morning at 5:30 am to go work. As I pull out of my driveway I feel a small knock from the driver side. 1/4 of a mile away it turned into a serous clanking noise. I turn around to go back home and It got worst. By the time I get home and take a look at it, I only have one bolt on the wheel. How in the world did that happen. Good thing it got me back home.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


I did that once, years ago. Ended up stopping at a shop I knew and borrowing tools.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> Tore all the everything out of my front end, steering rack included. It's a pain but totally doable with engine and transmission in place. I'll post a how to at some point. New steering rack is mostly in and everything else is painted and ready to go back in.


Level Up.
You may be brought in as a consultant when/if the Audi Rack goes in.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> I did that once, years ago. Ended up stopping at a shop I knew and borrowing tools.


I know how I'm going to prevent that from happening again. I'm going to put a drop of thread lock on all of them this afternoon. Lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

islandvdub said:


> I know how I'm going to prevent that from happening again. I'm going to put a drop of thread lock on all of them this afternoon. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


You sure you didn't just not tighten them properly? You can get a fair distance before noticing.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> You sure you didn't just not tighten them properly? You can get a fair distance before noticing.


I think I did. But you never know. All tho I took it for a long drive thursday about 70 miles. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

islandvdub said:


> I think I did. But you never know. All tho I took it for a long drive thursday about 70 miles.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Are you using the stock lug bolts with those wheels? The bolts are not long enough for most aluminium wheels.

Also those wheels might be cone seat and the lug bolts are ball seat.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

went to a awesome local show toady


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

For years my brake proportioning valves (sedan) seeped. In spite of this the brakes still worked alright, but having to top off the brake fluid periodically just seemed, y'know, wrong. The valves being NLA like nobody's business, I finally found some on a pick 'n' pull Fox that looked OK and for $6 a piece, worth the risk . Swapped em in today and wow, what a difference. Thinking I was probably braking only on front wheels, or maybe like 90%/10% front/rear. Difference is amazing and no more leaks...for now.
Wow Banned: love that wagon!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Installed new steering rack, tie rods, ball joints, struts bearings and brakes today. Steering rack kicked my ass all over the place, but I persevered and the results are worth it.

And a different ICU because mine has been making and inexplicable squwank noise.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Did you replace the rack with a new(er) OEM one or something else? What was the reason for replacement? My Fox's steering/handling has some vagueness to it that I don't like but I'm thinking it's more closely related to worn/failing rear axle bushings. Just curious what prompted the swap. Nice write up on it, by the way.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

mes0cycl0ne said:


> Did you replace the rack with a new(er) OEM one or something else? What was the reason for replacement? My Fox's steering/handling has some vagueness to it that I don't like but I'm thinking it's more closely related to worn/failing rear axle bushings. Just curious what prompted the swap. Nice write up on it, by the way.


It was screwed. Adjustment screw was all the way in and there was still a giant amount of play in the steering, like driving a well used American car from the 70s. Upon taking it out the rack was stiff and notchy went operated by hand. The steering damper was similarly stiff and notchy.

The replacement is from a Fox somewhere, sometime. It was pulled by somebody else a long time ago, so I don't know the details.


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe this deserves a thread of its own, but are there any compatible racks that would be a bit quicker than the stock one?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Joosh said:


> Maybe this deserves a thread of its own, but are there any compatible racks that would be a bit quicker than the stock one?


Yes, there are some Audi racks but I think they're power steering racks? Regan probably knows best, he has researched and acquired one.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I'd want to see your Fox, of course, Banned, but the planes are super cool too. Where was this?


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

My fox has been sitting because one of the CV boots has torn. The part has a lifetime warrantee, so I'll only pay for labor. I'd normally replace it myself, but I've got an MGB that's going to take some time to finish. Im sure most of you are familar with the B, my B has a cylinder with no compression. I do not know how long it's been running on three cylinders. Likely my Dad and I will be pulling the motor, or trying access the engine from below. I know it's going to need more than I think.

it turns out my neighbor has had two foxes, and a few Sciroccos. 

Hope y'all are well!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

mike in SC said:


> My fox has been sitting because one of the CV boots has torn. The part has a lifetime warrantee, so I'll only pay for labor. I'd normally replace it myself, but I've got an MGB that's going to take some time to finish. Im sure most of you are familar with the B, my B has a cylinder with no compression. I do not know how long it's been running on three cylinders. Likely my Dad and I will be pulling the motor, or trying access the engine from below. I know it's going to need more than I think.
> 
> it turns out my neighbor has had two foxes, and a few Sciroccos.
> 
> Hope y'all are well!


My buddy that helped me get my fox on the road has a B that he just pulled the engine out last summer. It's his daily driver, I believe it's an 80. He pulled the engine when he replaced his clutch, so he could do a deep clean of the bay etc. lots of heavy yucky junk gets piled up in the bottom and he drained and got that stuff out from in the motor. He said it was a pretty easy job and looks & feels all the better. His family has 2 midgets and an MGB GT. Oh and also an original 50's TD . Hope you get her running properly. If you ever have questions can pass along!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

SourKandi, I'll let you know if I need anything. It's been in the faimly for a long time. My parents bought it in 1992.


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Finally bought a new Bosch fuel pump, wired in my WOT switch, made a DPR test harness, reset my ignition timing, and got this thing running like a dream. Still need to quit slacking on my wideband install so I can do a final tune, but I am still embracing this victory. This is where I started haha


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

bluetoes591 said:


> Rears arrived today. Guess what I'm doing this weekend?


Part numbers if you have them would be great.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Got Clara in the shop today to find out what the horrible sound coming from my front passenger tire was. Not happy, but the caliper piston seems to be somewhat stuck. We got it to move but when we put everything back together, it almost felt worse than before. Makes a bad clunking sound until the brakes are engaged. Also found a significant fluid leak at the pressure regulator on the rear passenger side.









Anyone know if I can rebuild the pressure regulator? New ones are around $100 a piece from what I could find. Getting new Pistons for the front calipers and bushing kits, those are pretty cheap.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*New Speedometer set.....*

I have grown tired of replacing speedometers and cables in my Fox. My Cluster is starting to have issues with it as well.  So here is my solution.
New Speedometer (GPS) with a built in tachometer and turn signal indicators with a hi beam indicators. And a cluster of gauges, water, oil, fuel, and voltage.





















Here is a mock up of what it should look like. 










If all goes well I should have this installed this weekend.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Went Surfing and went to Jail*

Went Surfing 



























then went to Jail


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

1993vw fox said:


> Part numbers if you have them would be great.


Rears are NOS F4-B36-0656-H0 which I think are now known as 24-006569. Mk2 Golf part, not quite right. Don't fit through the nylon insert in the strut tower, so that has to go. Can't be installed through the trunk on a coupe/sedan as the threaded portion is longer. Have to remove the back seat back, which only takes a couple minutes. Totally worth it, accessibility is so much better. Never doing in through the trunk again.

Front are NOS F4-P30-3005-H0 which I think are now known as 34-030059. Audi 4000 part, direct fit.

Very, very firm. Car handles fantastically. Perhaps firmer than I'd like for a daily driver.


----------



## winterfox13 (Oct 24, 2011)

hey vortex! just picked up a fox a few months back and the cis-e **** out on me. so i picked up a redline carb kit and am currently in the middle of the install.
my question is, wheres the new inline low pressure fuel pump supposed to go? after the internal pump in the tank or replace it?
nv swapped in an aftermarket pump like this so any help would be great :thumbup:


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Just found this. http://www.bilsteinus.com/fileadmin...ein_part_change_cross_reference-121710_01.xls


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

New bearings, new hubs and struts after my little incident two weeks ago.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Low Pressure Fuel Pump....*



winterfox13 said:


> hey vortex! just picked up a fox a few months back and the cis-e **** out on me. so i picked up a redline carb kit and am currently in the middle of the install.
> my question is, wheres the new inline low pressure fuel pump supposed to go? after the internal pump in the tank or replace it?
> nv swapped in an aftermarket pump like this so any help would be great :thumbup:


Hi winterfox13;96163178, I've been running a carb on my Fox for 3 years now. Biggest trick was getting it jetted correctly. Aside from that I love it. I placed the low pressure fuel pump after the internal pump. I still have the original internal pump in the tank. Between the internal pump and the external pump I do have a fuel filter in line. But I also have one in line before the carb. Here is a picture of my pump mounted on the plate where the original external pump, filter and accumulator were originally installed. Sorry you can't see the pump in the picture but you do see the filter.










Picture of the engine bay with the filter before the carb on the passenger side.










I hope this help you out.


----------



## winterfox13 (Oct 24, 2011)

vw90fox said:


> Hi winterfox13;96163178, I've been running a carb on my Fox for 3 years now. Biggest trick was getting it jetted correctly. Aside from that I love it. I placed the low pressure fuel pump after the internal pump. I still have the original internal pump in the tank. Between the internal pump and the external pump I do have a fuel filter in line. But I also have one in line before the carb. Here is a picture of my pump mounted on the plate where the original external pump, filter and accumulator were originally installed. Sorry you can't see the pump in the picture but you do see the filter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
super helpful!!!! that foxy is lookin damn clean as well! 
i'll be posting updates here soon. so glad i pick her up. been a fun time learning all the "new" things with this quirky car


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Low Pressure Fuel Pump....*



winterfox13 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> super helpful!!!! that foxy is lookin damn clean as well!
> i'll be posting updates here soon. so glad i pick her up. been a fun time learning all the "new" things with this quirky car


I forgot to mention that my fuel pressure regulator is also mounted on the passenger side just before the second fuel filter. It is the chrome object next to the relays mounted on the fender wall. And by the way my lines are AN -6 if you are wondering what size fittings I used. (AN -6 fittings can get expensive just to let you know. Finding M12 to AN -6 was fun.) As for the fuel pressure I run right at 3 psi. At 2.5 psi, I would starve the engine when it was wide open. And I would get vapour locked. Good luck and have fun! :laugh:


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

Got rid of the old upholstery and replaced it with one custom made for the Fox before I installed my speakers.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156965754845492&set=a.10156965753780492.1073741860.785220491&type=3&theater


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Red at work. Back on the road.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Got the knock sensing, throttle switching fuel and ignition system from a 1986 VW GTI running in my Fox today. Some adjustment required, but the WOT switch is working as intended. 8)


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Sweet! Looking forward to a WOT equipped ride!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Sweet! Looking forward to a WOT equipped ride!


Yes, yes you are.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

My new custom fit cover finally showed up. So after a quick wash and dry she is all cozy and happy





That's what I did


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Happy Mother's Day fellow foxers. We all need this mug...


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

SourKandi said:


> Happy Mother's Day fellow foxers. We all need this mug...


That is awesome. Where you got it?

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

islandvdub said:


> That is awesome. Where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


Funny enough, it was on my facebook feed. Not my mug. But I totally want it.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

SourKandi said:


> Funny enough, it was on my facebook feed. Not my mug. But I totally want it.


Jajaja I'm going to do some research. If I find it I'll let you know.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I do have this one.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

SourKandi said:


> I do have this one.


Nice

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

I found it. https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai...oupid=14978428809&rlsatarget=pla-173526124809

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I installed a Volvo 740 front spoiler on the wagon. i'm selling my EP3 Civic, and it just didn't look right on it. However, it looks FANTASTIC in the fox. It's a ghetto-fabulous modification, and isn't my best craftsmanship, but it's on.

Non-Fox info: I bought a new (to me) truck. It's a 2013 F150. Still going to drive the wagon lots though!


----------



## winterfox13 (Oct 24, 2011)

vw90fox said:


> I forgot to mention that my fuel pressure regulator is also mounted on the passenger side just before the second fuel filter. It is the chrome object next to the relays mounted on the fender wall. And by the way my lines are AN -6 if you are wondering what size fittings I used. (AN -6 fittings can get expensive just to let you know. Finding M12 to AN -6 was fun.) As for the fuel pressure I run right at 3 psi. At 2.5 psi, I would starve the engine when it was wide open. And I would get vapour locked. Good luck and have fun! :laugh:


oh hey! didnt see it there haha
is a regulator rly neccisary? im on a real tight budget and figured the rated 3-4lbs fuel pump was fine on it own. also i've no idea where to start to find those fittings, suggestions?


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Low Pressure Fuel Pump....*



winterfox13 said:


> oh hey! didn’t see it there haha
> is a regulator rly neccisary? im on a real tight budget and figured the rated 3-4lbs fuel pump was fine on it own. also i've no idea where to start to find those fittings, suggestions?


Hi winterfox13,
The fuel regulator will help with fuel surging and fluctuation of fuel pressure from the pump. I am using a Holley Part Number 12-804 Low Pressure Fuel Regulator (1 to 4 PSI.). If memory serves me correctly I paid $30.00 US for it at a local auto parts store. It was about the same price as Ebay or Amazon. It has 3/8" pipe thread ports, but you can find 3/8" pipe thread to AN-6 fittings, they are common. As for the AN-6 fittings I purchased them from http://www.getfast1.com/ The fuel pressure gauge is from Summit Racing Part Number SUM-G3122. I paid about $14.00 US for it. The Edelbrock Inline Fuel Filters P/N: 8130 were purchased thru JEGS, only because at the time they were offering free shipping. They run about $30.00 US each. The reason I went with the Edelbrock Inline Fuel Filters 8130 was that I could clean the elements (screens), or get replacement elements for them.

As I has stated before, if you go with AN fittings they get expensive very quickly. So if your on a tight budget. You may want to save up a little money before you start to buy the fittings. I spent some time drawing up a plan before I purchased any to limit myself from buying the wrong fittings. It worked out well, thinking a head I only over bought one 90 degree elbow, which wasn't bad considering the number of fittings I bought. But they do look good and I get a lot of complements on the engine bay. I hope I answered all of your questions


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

Mike in SC, pics please! I'm looking to do something to the front of my car after I lower it a little.


----------



## winterfox13 (Oct 24, 2011)

vw90fox said:


> Hi winterfox13,
> The fuel regulator will help with fuel surging and fluctuation of fuel pressure from the pump. I am using a Holley Part Number 12-804 Low Pressure Fuel Regulator (1 to 4 PSI.). If memory serves me correctly I paid $30.00 US for it at a local auto parts store. It was about the same price as Ebay or Amazon. It has 3/8" pipe thread ports, but you can find 3/8" pipe thread to AN-6 fittings, they are common. As for the AN-6 fittings I purchased them from http://www.getfast1.com/ The fuel pressure gauge is from Summit Racing Part Number SUM-G3122. I paid about $14.00 US for it. The Edelbrock Inline Fuel Filters P/N: 8130 were purchased thru JEGS, only because at the time they were offering free shipping. They run about $30.00 US each. The reason I went with the Edelbrock Inline Fuel Filters 8130 was that I could clean the elements (screens), or get replacement elements for them.
> 
> As I has stated before, if you go with AN fittings they get expensive very quickly. So if your on a tight budget. You may want to save up a little money before you start to buy the fittings. I spent some time drawing up a plan before I purchased any to limit myself from buying the wrong fittings. It worked out well, thinking a head I only over bought one 90 degree elbow, which wasn't bad considering the number of fittings I bought. But they do look good and I get a lot of complements on the engine bay. I hope I answered all of your questions


 :thumbup::thumbup:
thats exactly the info i needed! thx abunch!
gonna try and sort out these fittings and get a game plan now that i have the full parts list


----------



## winterfox13 (Oct 24, 2011)

finally getting around to posting some shot :O
here a pic of the girl when i picked her up. was in aw at how clean she was! 

atm shes sitting under a tarp while i figure the carb conversion out. i no its pretty easy, but im taking my time with it to be sure i get it right the first time. 

so now comes the questions; what is this? a.. diverted/return for the cis 5th injector? 


is it possible to re-use it for the fuel return? do you even need a fuel return when running a carb?

also, there any locals that want to pic up my old cis-e parts? the car came with a hole second setup so there just sittin on the shelf atm =/


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

That's like a fuel reservoir like a mk2 car except the pump isn't inside. It also receives the fuel return

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

j-boogie253 said:


> That's like a fuel reservoir like a mk2 car except the pump isn't inside. It also receives the fuel return
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Like a mini surge tank j-boogie..sort of? Winterfox, how was it tubed up?


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> Like a mini surge tank j-boogie..sort of? Winterfox, how was it tubed up?


Yup. The in-tank pump pumps fuel to it then feeds the main pump. The third inlet is fuel return.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

pulled my sub frame today


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

picked up some Audi V8 engine motor mounts, sub frame mounts and control arm mounts today... oh and a $2 hood latch retainer  (no need to grab me one Milo lol )


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> picked up some Audi V8 engine motor mounts, sub frame mounts and control arm mounts today... oh and a $2 hood latch retainer  (no need to grab me one Milo lol )


Aw dang. But it's been in the trunk of my car for ages. LOL.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> Aw dang. But it's been in the trunk of my car for ages. LOL.


All good sir, I just had to laugh when I was typing that, hopefully get the fox together this late summer and I'll throw a Bbq party get together with other gearheads buddies


----------



## winterfox13 (Oct 24, 2011)

j-boogie253 said:


> Yup. The in-tank pump pumps fuel to it then feeds the main pump. The third inlet is fuel return.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


ooooh okay. so its a good idea to keep it since i'll be running the inner pump along with the new 3lb inline pump


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Learned that the readily available Non-AC blower motor can in fact replace the long NLA obsolete AC HVAC Blower.
Swap the wiring pig tail over and BAM. Fan.

Thanks for the brainstorm bluetoes.:snowcool:


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

*A LOT!!* :thumbup::beer:


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

I finally removed the last vestige of my A/C system: the ~4 lb. split pulley assembly on the front of the crankshaft. Is it my imagination, or does my car feel more responsive without that extra useless rotating mass attached to it? The most inexplicable thing is that the rattle, ping or knock that has plagued my motor and my ears for years now seems to have suddenly gone away.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*picked up some new 85 Quatro motor mounts and ground my subframe clean*


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

mes0cycl0ne said:


> I finally removed the last vestige of my A/C system: the ~4 lb. split pulley assembly on the front of the crankshaft. Is it my imagination, or does my car feel more responsive without that extra useless rotating mass attached to it? The most inexplicable thing is that the rattle, ping or knock that has plagued my motor and my ears for years now seems to have suddenly gone away.


4 pounds less rotating mass. The increased response is not just your imagination.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hit the rev limiter a couple of times. Man that thing is annoying.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

It was raining today, spoaratically between drizzle and regular. I am glad I installed the programable "99" wiper relay.

Bluetoes-What does your fox do when it hits the limiter? I do not know how everyone elses fox behaves, but mine just stops running,rather violently. Then it come back and is fine.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, just like that. The fuel pump relay contains the limiter and cuts off the fuel. Feels like you've hit something just as you're reaching for the next gear.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Went and visited Golazo in Bellingham today. He's got lots of nice goodies waiting to go on his Fox. 

Also put the back seat back in my car. It's so quiet and civilized with all that sound deadening in place.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> Went and visited Golazo in Bellingham today. He's got lots of nice goodies waiting to go on his Fox.


Is it time for someone to organize a PNW Skulk?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Is it time for someone to organize a PNW Skulk?


I think so, though Geoff would argue that he's not ready. I should try again to get Anaïsa to design us a club logo so we can have snazzy stickers at least.


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

Finally working on my ce1 cluster swap, installing the Innovate LC-1 and a/f gauge, and speaker wiring for my front components all in one swoop. It is pretty annoying haha. Two different Bentley manuals running tandem in the background. So excited to have a tach. And a speedo that doesn't bounce. And a fuel gauge. And a temp gauge :/



Once I get that tach, and know for sure I am not running lean...I will be hunting for that rev limiter too


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fox cluster....*

Hi flowmastergfunk,
Good luck with your cluster swap, I'm starting to do the same to my Fox. I'm going with an after marked gauge cluster though. And as you, I have my Fox bible by my side.  I'll be posting pictures once I get things going.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

I was finally able to take the Fox to the meet last Saturday. At least 2 of the 3 Foxes in Orlando made it there.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> I think so, though Geoff would argue that he's not ready. I should try again to get Anaïsa to design us a club logo so we can have snazzy stickers at least.


great, thanks Milo.... first time in 28yrs with-out my Fox... your not helping my need 4 speed withdraws :banghead:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I drove the wagon to work today. Nothing special really.

I'm considering have the AC converted to R134a.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*New Speedometer set.....*

Since it has been raining so much here in Texas I haven't had much time to work on the Fox. I'm close to getting my new set of gauges installed. I've got the sensors installed. Now I just need to install the new cluster and wire it up. I need to add LED's for the parking brake and the seat belt. I have everything else covered.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

vw90fox said:


> I need to add LED's for the parking brake and the seat belt. I have everything else covered.


Looking nice. Huh, you can't tell when your seat belt is one with out a light, to tell you it is on? 

Greg W.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

vw90fox said:


> Since it has been raining so much here in Texas I haven't had much time to work on the Fox. I'm close to getting my new set of gauges installed. I've got the sensors installed. Now I just need to install the new cluster and wire it up. I need to add LED's for the parking brake and the seat belt. I have everything else covered.


Have you got a build thread on this, very interested on all details such matching to the chassis harness....would clean up my bay shaving not having a speedo cable among other things...good work, like the look also


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Speedo cable....*



What the Fox said:


> Have you got a build thread on this, very interested on all details such matching to the chassis harness....would clean up my bay shaving not having a speedo cable among other things...good work, like the look also


Hello What the Fox!
I'm going to document this build as much as I can. I'm just getting started on this and unfortunately life has been very busy. But I will provide as much information as possible. I will be replacing the oil sensor and the water temperature sensor that work with the new gauges. I plan on routing any new wiring thru the hole that the speedo cable occupied. The GPS antenna is an indoor/outdoor antenna, but plan to mount it on the dash probably in front of the cluster between the windshield defroster vent. I have a 15 ft cable so I could mount it on the rear speaker deck. I just need to make up my mind. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## voyage1.8t (Jun 5, 2016)

*new set of wheels*

Hi guys

again sorry for the bad English but come on .

I bought a set of wheels of the Mini Cooper S F56 tentacle -spoke 17x7 et54 and intend to mount when money left over , I use 15mm adapters front and rear .









provisory mount


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

never thought of running mini wheels... like to see it when the rubber is mounted voyage1.8t!


----------



## voyage1.8t (Jun 5, 2016)

I believe I shall not have problems. use as set 15x7 et41 195/50 . and already used 17x7 et36 205/40 little scraped only on the back . but the suspension was very soft . if wrong will give roller fender.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

the early (new mini) were 4x100 as well!


----------



## winterfox13 (Oct 24, 2011)

vw90fox said:


> Hello What the Fox!
> I'm going to document this build as much as I can. I'm just getting started on this and unfortunately life has been very busy. But I will provide as much information as possible. I will be replacing the oil sensor and the water temperature sensor that work with the new gauges. I plan on routing any new wiring thru the hole that the speedo cable occupied. The GPS antenna is an indoor/outdoor antenna, but plan to mount it on the dash probably in front of the cluster between the windshield defroster vent. I have a 15 ft cable so I could mount it on the rear speaker deck. I just need to make up my mind. I'll post pictures soon.


super excited about this! the cluster setup looks great and with some luck i'll try the conversion as well! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## voyage1.8t (Jun 5, 2016)

*lowered*

mini wheels are very rare in Brazil and has a high price , I found beautiful and at a low price , I tried 4x100 16 ' however did not.

other quality of these wheels and low weight , the lighter 17 of the mini, minimizing problems with the transmission , which are very recurrent in our turbo cars in Brazil .

well today I lowered it.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Voyager, what did you use to lower it? It looks really good.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## voyage1.8t (Jun 5, 2016)

use the suspension thread . I do not know well describe the term in English. here in Brazil and very common . prepared for turbo . + dampers 70% + load. 350 lbs springs in the front and behind 400 . no rubbing. Search the Portuguese term " suspensão a rosca " that will be easy to find.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Flystyle (Mar 21, 2016)

Well, finally came up with a concept I will end up going through with. Now I just have to figure out of I want to cut up a 4000 quattro for the floor pans and actually make it 4wd or what.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Flystyle said:


> Well, finally came up with a concept I will end up going through with. Now I just have to figure out of I want to cut up a 4000 quattro for the floor pans and actually make it 4wd or what.
> 
> That would be interesting to see, and where did you get those tires....I wonder if an 87 Quantum would make a good donor


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Drove to the grocery store. I've been out of the country for three weeks so it's just been sitting in the yard, but started perfectly. I'll try starting the other one tomorrow.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Drove to the coast yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*New Speedometer set.....*

Today I installed 2 LED's to my new instrument cluster. One for the parking brake and one for the seat belt. The reasoning for these 2 indicators, once I had the led out for the parking brake and went to have the car inspected and the guy didn't realize the parking brake was on an try to drive the car. He said " it won't go" :facepalm: The second time was at another inspection station and it would not start because the guy didn't fasten his seat belt. So I figured I'd better up the idiot lights in. Well here are some pictures. If time allows tomorrow I'll start connecting the wires.


----------



## voyage1.8t (Jun 5, 2016)

*set 18 wheels*

today mounted wheels 18x7 et 40 215/35 replica audi a5, these are my cousin wheels, I lent my rim 15 so he could legalize his car with the justice of Brazil. I will dismount here 2 days. not rubbin in greater regulation of my suspension, particularly I think too big for the car


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I bought and installed a new door seal for my side of the car. It seems to seal much better than it did before.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Drove out to Fletcher, NC for an autocross. We've had lots of thunderstorms lately, and today was no different. The event was cancelled due to lightning and heavy rain.

During the tech inspection I found out I had a loose rear wheel bearing. I haven't done the wheel bearings since 2004, so I'll take care of these soon.

I'm also going to have to track down a groaning sound coming from the steering rack. It's always made sounds, but seems worse than before. 

On the positive side of things, I can report that the Fox drove well both ways. It settles into a good 65-70 cruise. I had to slow/gear down to go up the Saluda Grade, but did well for an engine with nearly 187k miles.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

mike in SC said:


> I'm also going to have to track down a groaning sound coming from the steering rack. It's always made sounds, but seems worse than before.


Definitely coming from the rack? Could be the strut bearings


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Prime & wet sanding, repeat 4x... gotta give it up to auto body guys


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

What the Fox said:


> Prime & wet sanding, repeat 4x... gotta give it up to auto body guys


There is a reason paint jobs are so expensive, it's a ton of work.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> There is a reason paint jobs are so expensive, it's a ton of work.


Yeah, 5 to 8k..I was offered by a buddy to paint my car, labor was free but means hrs of sanding and dent removal on my part...I would just make a mess of things.. engine bay/interior done in my own garage.. don't try don't learn me thinks...


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

steer rack mounted and testing with a larger booster, I cut some cardboard templates to fab some tower braces... been stewing on it for a few days on the design, I need to take some pics and run it by the Fox'ers for input.

Like it to base it on structural and aesthetically pleasing...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Hoping to tackle the rear suspension soon. How do you guys feel about Bilstein Sports?

Part Number: 24-006569
Series: B6 Performance
Position: Rear 
Old Part Number: 24-006545
Old Part Number: F4-B36-0656-H0

I have Neuspeed lowering springs and am pretty sure the KYB GR2s I've been running have been blown since the day they were put on (that or they're completely unacceptable).

Anyone have a good source for a hardware kit / all the individual parts (bushings/bump stops/any other mounting hardware?). I don't have my Bentley handy at the moment and it doesn't look like autohausaz is all too comprehensive with their A2 parts.

Thanks!

edit: Ordered. http://www.ebay.com/itm/381696736220
Price dropped $9 overnight. There's a targeted ebay coupon code right now too for $20 off auto parts. Only 2 left if anyone else is looking to snatch a pair.

Looks like B6 = HD and B8 = Sport? Not sure why the old Sport is now listing under the B6/HD. Hopefully they play nice with the neuspeed springs

B8 (Sport) part is 24-015042 :\


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have those in the back of my car with Eibach springs (which are somewhat stiffer than the Neuspeed Soft Sports). I like them.

You will need MK2 bump stops and Fox bushings. I think Fox ones will probably work though.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

I got cold called today by a guy parting out a couple Foxes. I'd heard of him, but had never met or otherwise communicated with him. Seems a decent chap, going to see what he's got next week.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

bluetoes591 said:


> I have those in the back of my car with Eibach springs (which are somewhat stiffer than the Neuspeed Soft Sports). I like them.
> 
> You will need MK2 bump stops and Fox bushings. I think Fox ones will probably work though.


Glad this came up. I need new bump stops for the rear koni shock on the back of the wagon. They're crumbly.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

mike in SC said:


> Glad this came up. I need new bump stops for the rear koni shock on the back of the wagon. They're crumbly.


The entire time I've had my car it has had MK2 bump stops. Or one anyway, they were not the same length and only one had a part number. I have MK2 ones on both sides now.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> I have those in the back of my car with Eibach springs (which are somewhat stiffer than the Neuspeed Soft Sports). I like them.
> 
> You will need MK2 bump stops and Fox bushings. I think Fox ones will probably work though.


Thanks. I was digging through a box of parts and found these: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...or-priced-each-no-longer-available/1h0512149/










Would this be the upper spring seat? Or only used on the mk2s? I think I originally got them to try fitting between the spring and lower seat.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

ziddey said:


> Thanks. I was digging through a box of parts and found these: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine...or-priced-each-no-longer-available/1h0512149/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is something similar for an upper spring seat. Wagon of course has a larger diameter one with a different part number.


----------



## voyage1.8t (Jun 5, 2016)

*Mini cooper wheels*

today put the mini cooper wheels 17x7 is not scraping anything, tire 195/45. I have not done roller fender but I intend to do to be able to lower more out, what did you think?


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fox cluster....*

Well today I finally had time to finish up my instrument cluster. I have been so busy that it has been bothering me that I was not able to get to it sooner.
I'm happy with it. No more bouncy speedometer needle. GPS Speedometer with several features, Tachometer, High Beam, Left and Right Turn Signals seen on the left. Voltage, Fuel, Oil Pressure and Water temp on the right. In the center top, Parking Brake. In the center bottom, Seat Belt Warning Light.

Let me hear your comments, Like  or dislike


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Love it! I have been fed up with the bouncy speedo for a long time now. The only thing I don't personally like is the blue. I would go with the OG green to match the rest of the dash and keep the 80's flavor.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fox cluster....*



Banned wagon said:


> Love it! I have been fed up with the bouncy speedo for a long time now. The only thing I don't personally like is the blue. I would go with the OG green to match the rest of the dash and keep the 80's flavor.


Thanks Banned Wagon, I thought about going with green, but my stereo system is blue and my Air/Fuel gauge lights up in blue, so I went with blue. The cool thing about Speed Hut is you can custom order the gauges however you want them. Thanks for the feed back!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Love the layout, let us know how accurate the gauges are over time on fuel, temp, oil psi... wonder if I could just do the speedo?


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fox cluster....*



What the Fox said:


> Love the layout, let us know how accurate the gauges are over time on fuel, temp, oil psi... wonder if I could just do the speedo?


Hey What the Fox, just a bit of info for you, the fuel gauge is programmable as the rest of the gauges. And yes you can just do the speedo. I chose to do them all because my flexible circuit board is coming apart, so rather than fix one problem at a time I decided to take care of everything at once. You can check out the gauges at http://www.speedhut.com/


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

This looks Interesting it changes your speedometer to AN electronically driven one based on GPS rather then the worn-out gear drive from the transmission kind of pricey but you can retain your factory speedometer and gauges if that's what you want to do

http://www.speedhut.com/ecommerce/product/2585/SpeedBox-GPS-VSS-to-Mechanical-Drive-Speed-Converter


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

Had to drive 24 miles with no clutch cable and in Florida traffic at least 14 of those miles was on the highway horrible experience


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fox cluster....*



Banned wagon said:


> This looks Interesting it changes your speedometer to AN electronically driven one based on GPS rather then the worn-out gear drive from the transmission kind of pricey but you can retain your factory speedometer and gauges if that's what you want to do
> 
> http://www.speedhut.com/ecommerce/product/2585/SpeedBox-GPS-VSS-to-Mechanical-Drive-Speed-Converter



It can be pricey, I just went with the GPS model and removed the speedo cable from the transmission. I looked at it this way, what I have spent on Speedo repairs and speedo cables over the past couple of years I could have purchased 2 GPS Speedos. Today I compared the GPS speedo with my phone GPS and a Tom-Tom that I borrowed along with a Garmin. The GPS Speedo, Tom-Tom, and Garmin agree on speed, but the phone was bouncy and was +/- 2 MPH. The stepper motor in the speedo is nice and smooth. So I'm happy with it!


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

voyage1.8t said:


> today put the mini cooper wheels 17x7 is not scraping anything, tire 195/45. I have not done roller fender but I intend to do to be able to lower more out, what did you think?


:thumbup:


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Changing out the rear shocks now. This looks different than the Bentley diagram:









They're both stacked on top of the rubber upper. Is this correct?


Update: Both sides are gone. Looks like the lower of the pieces shown above was upside down on one of the sides and likely the cause of the horrendous banging/rattling.

I couldn't find the "guide bushing" and luckily, it's not needed when using the A2 spacer tube. It fits nice and tight both with the rubber bearings and with the shock. Previously, A2 shocks were used with Fox spacer tubes-- no doubt more rattling.

The A2's rubber upper spring seat is unfortunately not compatible with the Fox's. Mine aren't in the best of shape but they're still usable.

I believe my setup is missing the guide and spacer:









Unless the guide is the plastic cap that goes on top of the main shock body? If so, that's still on the old shock since the ring is fused on.
_Update: got the rings off. Are these the guides?







_









Perhaps it's close to riding on the bump stops. Ride is extremely firm (*not* harsh) and bouncy.










An incomparable ride quality compared to before. It doesn't feel like the shock tower is going explode anymore when going over small bumps.

Seem to have gained 0.5-1" as well (now even with the front):









It's baffling how I've been driving the past 6 years on blown KYB GR2s. Fronts are getting changed real soon to match.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I had a pair of GR2s blow out in one year. Think the plastic caps that you're questioning go on top of the body of the shock. I do not believe they are a part of the series of parts attached to the shock tower/car.

My wagon on google street view.

[/URL]
https://www.google.com/maps/@34.994...4!1sNOExLl5ufOJRaz_aPsGygA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

mike in SC said:


> I had a pair of GR2s blow out in one year. Think the plastic caps that you're questioning go on top of the body of the shock. I do not believe they are a part of the series of parts attached to the shock tower/car.
> 
> My wagon on google street view.
> https://www.google.com/maps/@34.9419809,-81.9224214,13z


Link isn't showing streetview 

Thanks for the tip on the cap. Looks like it could have been a vw part, except it doesn't have any vw markings. Right, that's where I yanked them from the GR2s. Either way, not worth taking it all apart to put them in. Maybe I'll keep them to put on if I end up taking it apart to cut the bump stops.

All in all, this should have been the first thing I did to the car. Fronts in a few weeks weeks, and if I'm ambitious this summer, dual downpipe and radiator shroud and hope it fixes the overheating under prolonged load (e.g. going up an incline) or when using the AC. Maybe change the drier, pull a vacuum, and refill with propane.

What was left of the old bumpstops:









Considering I'm running a B6 (HD?) shock in the rear (following the part numbers, the old Sport is now this B6..), should I also be looking at B6's for the front? Or would B8 be better considering the Neuspeed springs?

Edit: on mobile currently, does anyone have any info on W0133-1604968? I'm seeing it listed as either b6 or b8 on different sites and as a match for Audi 4000/80. Seems to be significantly cheaper than any other part numbers. Even if it's b6, I'd be tempted to grab some if it wouldn't be catastrophic with the Neuspeed springs. Thanks


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

From what I see (parts geek.com) it's a sport. The link is fixed too.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

mike in SC said:


> From what I see (parts geek.com) it's a sport. The link is fixed too.


Did a little more checking around today. Partsgeek and most others list it as B6 (HD). For the price, I just bit: https://www.blunttech.com/products/4443028#

$80 each shipped, no tax (MN).


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I ordered the 034 Motorsports motor anf transmission mount. My transmission mount is well past due for replacement. 

I put on E30 motor mounts a few years ago. The new mounts will be included when I do the trans mount. I'm hoping the extra clearance from the mount will keep the oxygen sensor from hitting the frame rail.


----------



## voyage1.8t (Jun 5, 2016)

*more down*

hi guys today shifted the rear axle forward, so I can downgrade over the car, service and simple just stick 5mm a little more forward and down the shaft bearings.
following photo










before









after


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voyage1.8t said:


> hi guys today shifted the rear axle forward, so I can downgrade over the car, service and simple just stick 5mm a little more forward and down the shaft bearings.
> following photo
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have more photos of how you did that? The rear axle not being centred in the wheel well drives me crazy.


----------



## voyage1.8t (Jun 5, 2016)

bluetoes591 said:


> Do you have more photos of how you did that? The rear axle not being centred in the wheel well drives me crazy.



I have no more pictures. and more simple . so make another hole further ahead and down the original on the shaft support.

I have to redo the work as little stuck down there caught the stringer . I will buy another piece and photo shoot when you.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

voyage1.8t
You make centering the wheel sound easy.

I always thought I would have to make something like these...
MK4 Centering Plates

Good to know.


----------



## voyage1.8t (Jun 5, 2016)

*shifting axis*



voyage1.8t said:


> I have no more pictures. and more simple . so make another hole further ahead and down the original on the shaft support.
> 
> I have to redo the work as little stuck down there caught the stringer . I will buy another piece and photo shoot when you.




Now yes! job done, and perfect service, more pictures for you. only do the same.

* Remove the holder of the rear axle
* Stick forward and below the hole OEM (IMPORTANT: do not stick to the side of the original hole because the lower, will catch the stringer as happened to me the first time that stuck.
* Place the axle support in place again.
* Be happy with the car down kkkkk


correct Hole local









putting in place









placed (note the original hole) 









car photo after the service









sorry for the English translator google.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Could you post full sized pictures?

Thanks,
Greg W.


----------



## voyage1.8t (Jun 5, 2016)

90quattrocoupe said:


> Could you post full sized pictures?
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg W.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voyage1.8t said:


>


Thanks! Those are great.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Time for a "Rear Beam Relocation Party"!
Then a "Putting the Bumper on so it is Straight (or at least the same on both sides) Party"


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Time for a "Rear Beam Relocation Party"!
> Then a "Putting the Bumper on so it is Straight (or at least the same on both sides) Party"


The bumper straightening party might be an all nighter.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

For my wagon we'd need lots of time to fix the crappy paint. The bumpers are ok!

It's been too hot to to drive the wagon in the SC summer. My new motor mounts can in this week. Now that the MGB is back togeter and running (FINALLY!) I can focus on the fox.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Put new injectors in the Wolfsburg. Really woke it up, the clutch slips now...


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Fuel Filler Hose....*

I went to fill up yesterday and discovered that my fuel filler hose has a crack.  No to find a replacement, that will be fun. :banghead: Looking for a needle in a hay stack! If anyone has a source for a replacement part please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

vw90fox said:


> I went to fill up yesterday and discovered that my fuel filler hose has a crack.  No to find a replacement, that will be fun. :banghead: Looking for a needle in a hay stack! If anyone has a source for a replacement part please let me know. Thanks!


Last two posts of this thread should help you out.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=4433281


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Been a while, but I have been working on the fox a lot these past few days. And I have to say, I quite miss the info shared here in the fox forum. Decided to rebuild the drums and calipers, since I was sure it had been a while for this car. The backing plates are history and the calipers are rusting through and through. I think I might as well upgrade if replacement is necessary. I replaced the cracked old V-belt, at least. But there is a severely sticky lifter since about 4 days ago. I've heard that removing and cleaning them in solvent can work really well. Any thoughts would be appreciated!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonMike (Mar 13, 2012)

RattyFox , I had a persistent sticky lifter for about 2 weeks in my wagon when I first got it running. Dumped 1/2 a can of Seafoam in the oil and drove it for a day. Noise stopped and never reoccurred.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

vw90fox said:


> I went to fill up yesterday and discovered that my fuel filler hose has a crack.  No to find a replacement, that will be fun. :banghead: Looking for a needle in a hay stack! If anyone has a source for a replacement part please let me know. Thanks!





bluetoes591 said:


> Last two posts of this thread should help you out.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=4433281


It's been about 2 years now and the hose has held up great. I was originally thinking that going smaller might be better just based on how difficult it is with the OEM part. How are your other hoses? Might not be a bad time to replace those as well. Get 30R9 or better where ever possible. E10 is not friendly to lesser grade hoses. Gates Barricade hoses can usually be had for quite cheap compared to other brands.




RattyFox said:


> Been a while, but I have been working on the fox a lot these past few days. And I have to say, I quite miss the info shared here in the fox forum. Decided to rebuild the drums and calipers, since I was sure it had been a while for this car. The backing plates are history and the calipers are rusting through and through. I think I might as well upgrade if replacement is necessary. I replaced the cracked old V-belt, at least. But there is a severely sticky lifter since about 4 days ago. I've heard that removing and cleaning them in solvent can work really well. Any thoughts would be appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Definitely try some sort of additive/detergent (tranny fluid is also suggested) immediately before your next oil change. If that doesn't do it, you might as well just replace it if you're going to be taking it apart. It's not a terrible job, but for the effort, I'm not sure it's worth trying to save a single lifter. Multiple, maybe?

I'm bummed to have a tick not long after installing a fresh set. Must have not stored/primed them properly.


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

bluetoes591 said:


> Last two posts of this thread should help you out.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=4433281


:beer: The hassle was FAR less than expected. Now redoing the rest off the fuel lines before and after the pump....that sucked. You well may want to tackle it as a package.




ziddey said:


> Definitely try some sort of additive/detergent (tranny fluid is also suggested) immediately before your next oil change. If that doesn't do it, you might as well just replace it if you're going to be taking it apart. It's not a terrible job, but for the effort, I'm not sure it's worth trying to save a single lifter. Multiple, maybe?
> 
> I'm bummed to have a tick not long after installing a fresh set. Must have not stored/primed them properly.


If you go through the process of taking them out again, perhaps swap them with some lake mk3/mk4 lifters. They are significantly lighter. Did you take yours apart to clean them out before putting them in? It is a pretty simple process. I use biodiesel and q tips and then fill them with good synthetic before putting them back together.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

flowmastergfunk said:


> If you go through the process of taking them out again, perhaps swap them with some lake mk3/mk4 lifters. They are significantly lighter. Did you take yours apart to clean them out before putting them in? It is a pretty simple process. I use biodiesel and q tips and then fill them with good synthetic before putting them back together.


Cool, never thought to take them apart. Sort of blackboxed them in my mind.

I was originally planning on the getting the later lighter ones, but I think the price stopped me. Might be different now but I think I remember they were 3-4x more expensive. You able to use lighter weight oil with them? Maybe some mpgs to be had too


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Got the Fox parked on the street missing a wheel currently :banghead::laugh::screwy:

Was originally hoping to get both front control arms / strut inserts / strut mounts changed but ran into a bunch of snags.

Meyle tie rod I installed (7 years ago but it seems like yesterday) had a torn boot and the entire shaft was spinning when trying to remove the nut. Used a c-clamp to hold the tie rod to the arm and the nut finally came off.

Had a strange alignment issue with the caster being off (negative on one end and neutral the other). Only looked at the left side currently but I believe it's got the right place in its place, which would definitely explain it. Looks to be in good shape too. Hopefully the right one is reversed as well and it'd just be a simple swap. Not sure how that happened :banghead:

No washers involved for holding the ball joints onto the control arms? Just the bracket on the top end and two nuts on the bottom? *The "bolts" popped out of the bracket. Will it be fine just tightening the nuts and letting them sink back in, or should I try to hammer them in beforehand?*

Found the outer cv boot pretty ripped apart. No clicking yet, so hopefully it's salvageable.

Anyway, got the whole strut assembly out. Used a spring compressor but found it to actually be unnecessary with the Neuspeed springs (55.10.30F). Good to know for the future..

I did notice that the rear Neuspeeds are installed with text oriented the right way, but the fronts definitely have to be upside down. Still got a nagging noise from the rear right so further investigation will be necessary :\

Finally, I got stuck on the gland nut (strut insert cap). Didn't have the special tool or a big pipe wrench / channel locks, and the hardware store nearby was closed, so that's that.

Don't have the Bilstein tool either. Was hoping a faucet wrench (kegerator) would do the trick well enough, but now I'm reading the torque spec (95ft-lb????).  Probably just going to wrap a towel around it and use a pipe wrench.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

ziddey said:


> The "bolts" popped out of the bracket. Will it be fine just tightening the nuts and letting them sink back in, or should I try to hammer them in beforehand?


I'm pretty sure I've done this by just tightening them.

And correct, no washers. The nut is supposed to be a single use crush nut. Goodness knows I reused them a few times before figuring that out. I eventually replaced them with some nylocs.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

> Definitely try some sort of additive/detergent (tranny fluid is also suggested) immediately before your next oil change. If that doesn't do it, you might as well just replace it if you're going to be taking it apart. It's not a terrible job, but for the effort, I'm not sure it's worth trying to save a single lifter. Multiple, maybe?
> 
> I'm bummed to have a tick not long after installing a fresh set. Must have not stored/primed them properly.


I will definitely keep that in mind. I'll try adding that once I get some more miles on this oil change. First it's gotta be able to roll 

While I'm sure I'll need to remove the lifters eventually to clean, I hope the detergent cleans them enough for now and I can get my daily back on the road without being too embarrassed about the..."quirky" sounds it makes. Thanks!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

ziddey said:


> Cool, never thought to take them apart. Sort of blackboxed them in my mind.
> 
> I was originally planning on the getting the later lighter ones, but I think the price stopped me. Might be different now but I think I remember they were 3-4x more expensive. You able to use lighter weight oil with them? Maybe some mpgs to be had too


New, I wouldn't want to pay the difference. If you see a late 2.0L in the junkyard, grab 'em. They are cheap...or free if you bring the right toolbag haha. To clean them, get a balled up rag or some sort of padding in your hand, cup the lifter and smack it flat on a piece of wood until the piston drops out. The piston comes apart like a Russian nesting doll with a spring in the middle. You don't really need to take apart the little check valve part of it, just spritz it with some brake cleaner. Bend a q tip into a Z and you can clean out the body of the lifter quite well. Just make sure you aren't leaving cotton behind! Prefill them with good synthetic, pop the pistons back in with a screwdriver handle or thee like, and all is well. Theoretically, the lighter lifters help for higher revs as well. If you end up having any oil pressure issues, ABA oil pumps do well on earlier hydro engines.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

flowmastergfunk said:


> New, I wouldn't want to pay the difference. If you see a late 2.0L in the junkyard, grab 'em. They are cheap...or free if you bring the right toolbag haha. To clean them, get a balled up rag or some sort of padding in your hand, cup the lifter and smack it flat on a piece of wood until the piston drops out. The piston comes apart like a Russian nesting doll with a spring in the middle. You don't really need to take apart the little check valve part of it, just spritz it with some brake cleaner. Bend a q tip into a Z and you can clean out the body of the lifter quite well. Just make sure you aren't leaving cotton behind! Prefill them with good synthetic, pop the pistons back in with a screwdriver handle or thee like, and all is well. Theoretically, the lighter lifters help for higher revs as well. If you end up having any oil pressure issues, ABA oil pumps do well on earlier hydro engines.



The cost of lighter lifters kept me from buying them. I'll check the scrap yards around here for dome late model 2.0 engines.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

DragonMike said:


> RattyFox , I had a persistent sticky lifter for about 2 weeks in my wagon when I first got it running. Dumped 1/2 a can of Seafoam in the oil and drove it for a day. Noise stopped and never reoccurred.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


That's a really good idea. I performed a motorvac service on it about 3 months ago, but with the way the 1.8 just sipped the treated gas, the service was adding up to over 2 hours. Seafoam looks like a really really good option and I've always been curious to try. Thanks for the nudge!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Temper got the best of me and I stripped off all the threads to the bolt that holds the ball joint to the strut assembly. Would an unshouldered/fully threaded bolt do, or do I need to find the proper bolt? Limped it across the street for street cleaning.

Bilstein gland nut is on. Used a big channel lock and nicked it up. Hope it's tight enough. Strut was smaller in diameter than the housing.

Couldn't get the original ball joint bolts (to the control arm) back on the bracket piece, so I just used the bolts that came with the aftermarket Meyle ball joint. Just ordered new ball joints/tie rod ends/axle, so I'll have to go in there again 

Is the driver's side axle the one that requires popping the ball joint off to fit it on? I remember one of the sides wasn't doable without additional clearance.

Also, does replacing the control arm require lowering the subframe? I couldn't get the rear bolt out without hitting the chassis. Couldn't break the swaybar free from the control arm either 

I am a horrible mechanic. :facepalm:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Ziddey. 
I recall using the original ball joint bracket when I installed new ball joints. I remember having to "angle" them in because of the proximity of the cv axle boot. Or something like that.

Just use some proper strength bolts if the stock braket won't do for you.

I'm going to revist the same job as you when I get some Audi 4000 ball joints. I want a little more negative camber for an autox suspension alignment.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...I Am Still Alive...*

Ziddey...!!! You are NOT a horrible mechanic....you just haven't had to do this particular operation as yet....you'll get it to be proper soon enough...!!! ...sorry I haven't been around for a couple of years my fellow Foxers.....I haven't been much of a Foxer lately though....more of a Passater....(made that up; can ya tell...?)...many life altering experiences have been on my plate for the last 30 months...trying to sift through and figure out what I need to do.....I was just rereading a few posts to catch errors etc.....and clicked on a link that led me to my deteriorating floor in Woody II, and then back to you guys....I hafta say I miss all of my Foxer Friends....and I MISS driving my Foxes....!!!!! I have learned a $h!tL0De of things about my B5 Passat...aka PIGGY..._but I miss the bare bones feel of the Fox_....both of mine have sprung vicious fuel leaks in the same spots; the component cluster.....I haven't had time to investigate _either of my environmental hazards_ as yet....believe it or not, more pressing events have demanded my attention....I don't mean to bring anyone down.......however, it's just an eventuality of this life we live....so many times we neglect to consider that.....all of this....is not forever.......so, I had better get my butt in gear and get going on all the Fox projects that I have piled up in my garage and sitting in my driveway....!!!!! I need to get back to wrenching on my Foxes and get them current once again...I have been reluctant to even start them, as they BOTH spew fuel from the three component cluster in front of the rear right wheel...I like getting doused with skunky premium fuel, (over a year in the tank, still starts; no gunge), as much as the next guy...but as of late; I have gravitated to beers and mints as a coping mechanism....I'm nearing completion of my therapy.....(tffft!)........please forward any replies to my link to my thread......as I would rather have responses, (if any), directed here.....my driveway looks like a _Used VW Lot_....

....I know I haven't been around for a while....but does anyone remember the big maple tree and the hedge....?!? ...my landscape is changing before my eyes..........oh yeah, I almost forgot....I started a "WDYDTYPT?" thread on the B5 Forum....it seems to have gained some popularity since I started it......good to write to you guys again....._keep on Foxin...!!!_


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

KRAMMIT said:


> ....I know I haven't been around for a while....but does anyone remember the big maple tree and the hedge....?!? ...my landscape is changing before my eyes..........oh yeah, I almost forgot....I started a "WDYDTYPT?" thread on the B5 Forum....it seems to have gained some popularity since I started it......good to write to you guys again....._keep on Foxin...!!!_


Loss of shade, loss of sap. Overall loss?


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Hey There M...!!!*

Yessir...!!! Shade is most noticeably missing....!!! I can only guess at how old this Maple was....I am fifty, and as long as I can remember; this tree has been in my front yard....if I had to guess, between 70/80 years old....I was at work when the arborists ground the stump, so I couldn't count rings....level sawdust was what I saw when I came home that day....one thing is certain: I will not miss raking all the flippin maple keys and leaves come October....._there is another 30 hours_ I might recoup for the month....the silver lining in the demise of one of the limbs; is that, there were five cars in the driveway...four of them being my VWs (2 Fox Wagons, 2 Passat Wagons), and only one of them got touched by the fallen limb.....my brothers' Montana...not so much....!!!


...I was in the kitchen cooking a stew; realized I needed beef broth....went to the store, (90 second walk; but. took the car!)...when I returned....part of the tree was in/on my parking spot...!!!


...._I DID_ actually go and buy a lottery ticket....but....alas...to no avail.....I still gotta punch a clock to continue living....!!! ...somehow....the tree managed to defile the rear right tail lens on Woody II....yet again...!!!


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

Got a wheel alignment for the '76.:thumbup:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I installed the 034 motor mounts I bought a few weeks ago. For the last few years I've been using E30 motor mounts. They're good, but the end of the oxygen sensor hits the front subframe. The 034 parts solved this issue. 
They're stiffer than the e30 parts. I already have a front snub mount that's harder than stock. It's yellow and for an A1 rabbit. The o34 mounts replace the transmission and two side two side mounts.

One benefit is that it shifts better. They're selling for $35. Nice upgrade


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you for the heads-up about those being on sale. $20 + shipping is a great price and I need a new transmission mount: might as well do the motor mounts while I'm at it!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

Today was a productive day, I ordered some motor mounts and trans mount from 034 Motorsport. I was lucky the price on the web page was wrong and in my favor. They were listed as $5.00 as set. I was able to get them at that price + shipping.:laugh: I was told that they should be $20.00 a set + shipping. I checked a few minutes later and they were at $20.00 a set and $15.00 for a set of motor mounts. So if you ever thought about doing this up grade do it now. 

I also received my fuel filler hose yesterday so last night (suffering from Fox withdraws) I got busy and installed it. The fuel filler hose was in bad shape (see the pictures below). So this morning I wake up and it is pouring rain. Around 1:00 pm it starts to clear up So I ran over to gas station to fill up the Fox (good thing I didn't have much gas in the tank while having to change out the filler hose). I ran into a guy driving a '63 Bettle. He mentioned that him and his buddies were going a short cruise around town. He asked if I wanted to join a long. Having Fox withdraws I said "sure"! I called the wife and told her I was going to cruise around town, she said OK and off I went. It was good to get back in the Fox after not driving her for 3 weeks. Just because of a stupid hose. I came back home and the wife had steaks, mashed potatoes, and salad on the table ready for dinner. What more can a man ask for?  It was a good day!

The before picture!










The problem picture!:banghead:










The after picture!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Took Clara to the shop today, pulled passenger front caliper and brake hose. Popped the piston out (it actually made a little popping sound), cleaned what looked like sand out of it, inspected the hose that actually looked ok, bendy but not too much, no cracks, and after a good clean inside w cleaner & outside, looks good. Only did passenger tho, will get to driver side soon and do the same thing. No more noises, smooth braking. Now I just need to fix the leak on the regulator for the rear brakes and I'll be set. Unfortunately I was too grimey and forgetful and I didn't get any pics but one of the clean piston, and one at home right now after she had a bath, by the light of the streetlight. It was great to be driving her again, especially home with no more noisy clunky brake!!!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

On friday I filled the tank with some well-deserved non ethanol gasoline. I thought I'd lost any local access to any, but found some. Lots of folks call it "boat gas" around here.

I've been having a timing issue that I didn't have time to diagnose until today. Somehow, a few weeks back I though i adjusted the timing with the vacuum line disconnected. It didn't run nearly as well, so I reconnected the line and rechecked the timing. Not quite right, but had to move onto the the mountain of work I needed to do on my 1966 MGB.

I got everything working back normally today. Better overall running engine with no more hesitiation on acceleration. The WOT doesn't bog it down anymore either!


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

Replaced my clutch and installed a new transmission









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

What transmission?

My 9Q has a whine while in fifth gear. Has had it for a while too.


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

A buddy helped me diag the starting issue----ignition switch. Me & my son also did this.......


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Got the front end done for now:
MAS tie rod ends ($6.. let's see how long they last)
Mevotech ball joints
Bilstein HDs (the two had different part numbers and I swear one feels softer than the other :screwy
1x APWI axle ($41, no core, came with grease, allen bolts + joint washers, and axle nut)
Euromax strut mounts (seem to groan still...)

7 years / 25k miles ago, I put in Meyle ball joints and Ocap tie rod ends.

The Meyle ball joints seem to have held up well (TRW is OEM). Wheels were tight when rocked at 12 and 6, and the boots still looked great. Made in Germany too. Unfortunately, I mangled one of them when removing the strut assembly. IIRC, they came with two bolts, lock washers, and nuts. Better to re-use the original plate with the inset bolts.
edit: Since have read that Meyle includes "Germany" in its name, while the part is not made in Germany at all .









The Mevotech joints came with ideal hardware: 3 replacement nuts as well as a shouldered bolt for the knuckle.

Ocap might as well be Ocrap. It was/is the only brand available via autohausaz. The rubber was dry and cracking after a year. Here's one now:









I don't expect the MAS ones to be any better (they were $6ea after all). I needed to jack up on one of the tie rods in order to tighten the nut without it spinning, although I've read that's not unusual.

APWI axle is supposedly a new unit. I know these are pretty heavily recommended against, but it was cheap and easy. Doesn't seem to make any unusual noises yet...

Here's the old one:








Outer boot was replaced about a decade ago (unsure of the brand but was from autohausaz) and started dry-rotting pretty much immediately. Didn't realize the extent of the tear, but it never clicked so maybe it can take another boot. Inner is still like new after 26 years.

The Euromax strut mounts seem to be garbage (like many of you have said before). It was the brand available via GAP and what I had 7 years ago (I work slow :screwy.

After I already installed one, I noticed the slotted nut was pretty mangled and decided to get some new ones. The Monroe strut mount kit comes with it and was cheap enough to not have to deal with a stripped nut down the road. I didn't use these mounts, but the bearing doesn't seem to be embedded in the mount, seems to have a bigger "face", and uses a different grease. The metal part of the mount is painted too. "Made in one or more of the following countries: Taiwan, Canada, USA"















Note, I don't think that's an OEM mount since there aren't any VW markings on it. If anything, it looks very similar if not the same as the Euromax ones I just put in.

Either way, it's definitely not worth the hassle to replace the mounts again at this point, so groan it will.

Got a Scirocco/Rabbit Bilstein gland nut tool from mk1autohaus but it's way too big for our struts. Mangled the slots but still got the job done.









Still had a little bit of bump stop left! Boot was torn in 2 places and collapsed on itself.









Forgot to take a shot of everything mounted, but here's some pics along the way:

















Spring compressor not necessary with lowering springs, but they do make installing the slotted nut a bit easier.









The KYB Excel-G/GR-2s in the rear were completely blown, but the fronts seem to still "work" although these are way too easy to compress.

Didn't get to replace the control arms since I didn't want to lower the subframe. Maybe in another 7 years...

Absolute night and day difference in steering, but that's most likely because the ball joints are actually installed on the right sides now (positive caster FTW!) :facepalm:.

Thanks everybody. None of this would have been possible without you guys and this forum. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Doing some serious work on my wife's Wolfsburg, new clutch, some new seals, new ball joints, new strut bearings, new CV boot, and lower mileage strut inserts.



Question is, are these the original struts? Never seen blue Cofaps before. Have a VW Fox part number on them, 305-412-503-12.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I think you can buy new cofap struts. Not sure why they'd have a fox part # on them though.

Where on the front of your sedan do you place your jack stands? Just wondering.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

mike in SC said:


> I think you can buy new cofap struts. Not sure why they'd have a fox part # on them though.
> 
> Where on the front of your sedan do you place your jack stands? Just wondering.


You can still buy Cofaps, but they're black.

For this kind of thing I put the jackstands on the sort of frame rails that jut out from the front of the floor area. Overall I find Foxes to be harder to safely and easily place on jackstands than many other cars.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Looks like you're a whole lot safer than I am . I only use one jack stand on the front of the subframe.

What's the consensus on cutting rear bump stops with lowering springs? I'm only using Bilstein HD's but am imagining the stops can be cut an inch or so without the shocks bottoming out. Seems like I'm riding them constantly (pogoing). Car still understeers initially, but if I jerk it a bit, the back now tends to skip out. Result of stiff shocks or hitting the bump stops? I like it 

Got a clunking noise in the rear right so it's gotta come out anyway. Hoping it's the NLA rubber spring seat.


Quoting this useful post from another thread:


QuantumSyncro said:


> A shop that tries to sell you a 4 wheel alignment only wants money. The rear beam axles are notorious for being out of 'alignment.' If there's a problem it's typically either in the stub axle or maybe in the beam axle bushings. How you go about figuring out what it is and how to cure it is another story. I'm sure that's why they wanted to charge you so much for the alignment.
> 
> I once had a shop try and sell me a $125 four wheel alignment on a car where the only adjustment was toe. I called them on it at the counter and the guy's response was, "do you want it aligned or not?" I took my business elsewhere after that.












Bummed to not have before values or caster. Firestone lifetime alignment FTW I guess.

Since I'll be digging around in the back again soon, is it safe to assume the stub axle is bent for the rear left? I didn't check the bushings for the trailing arm too thoroughly (prybar etc) but they seemed intact and the arm pretty solid. Considering it's just out of spec, is it worth replacing the stub?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Googled an issue I'm having, clicked on a link, ended up in a thread from the last time I had a similar problem. Never came back with a solution... :facepalm:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

It's very likey that I'll reinstall the stock rear springs on my wagon. I installed lowering springs, but they're soft. I have to keep the konis adjusted to nearly full firm to keep the back end in check.

I can get a mild drop from the stock springs by lowering the spring perch. I was hopeful the lowering springs would work because it just looks good. 

Got my MPG back after readjusting the ignition. Good times!


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

seems like forever into removing engine management electricals, more like a week AND I so love it :banghead::banghead::banghead: Rather be making parts or welding, anything productive and visually rewarding


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> Doing some serious work on my wife's Wolfsburg, new clutch, some new seals, new ball joints, new strut bearings, new CV boot, and lower mileage strut inserts.
> 
> 
> 
> Question is, are these the original struts? Never seen blue Cofaps before. Have a VW Fox part number on them, 305-412-503-12.


I just replaced mine a couple of months ago and they were that same color. I don't think they had ever been replaced.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I reinstalled the stock rear springs. I lowered the perch for the ride height I wanted too. Handling is better, but more likely to tripod than with the other springs (neuspeed corrado lowering). The corrado springs just weren't working for me. I may work with them later because I need to replece the bump stops. They're crumbly.

The weather is cooling off, so now I can drive the wagon more. I like my truck, but I still enjoy driving the fox as much as the day I bought it 14 years ago.


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

Roguerabbit got me inspired to start on an idea that has been eating at me for a while...so I butchered my back seat, started gutting the entire interior, and started on my stereo install/interior overhaul/camper conversion. Not for the faint of heart :x





I will post way more pictures in my build thread, but it is getting pretty crazy! Keeping the hinged seat backing to have a cubby for my amps. I spend most of my days gutting cars, so it is about time I start adding extra weight to one :laugh:


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

flowmastergfunk said:


> Roguerabbit got me inspired to start on an idea that has been eating at me for a while...Not for the faint of heart :x


Thanks man---looking good!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Worked on my gauge install. Photos when done.

Drove a Chrysler Conquest tonight, pretty cool car.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Been away from the forum for a while but back at it. Slowly beginning to work on the Fox again now that my house and vanagon have gotten some top priority attention. Today I did the seasonal fluid-filming of certain spots here and there on the Fox and soon the real work begins :beer:


----------



## RogueRabbit83 (Jan 29, 2011)

Momo all the things......lol


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

RogueRabbit83 said:


> Momo all the things......lol


That looks nice.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I ran the wagon in a local autocross again. I feel I made good improvements in time and driving. Not a cone was hit.

Pics coming soon (after I find the card reader).


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

VD-uh-Oh


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Haven't done anything. But I drove it for the first time in six months. I sure miss driving it.


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...It's Been A While...*

Hey there Alain...!!! Great to hear from you...Hope You and Your Family are Well...!!! ...Good to hear you have some time to spend on the Vortex...!!!

I have decided I must sell my Foxes...and all associated parts that I have amassed in the last 18 years...lots of goodies.....my attentions have had to shift to keeping my PIGGY going; whose parts are pricey and systems complex....I miss ripping around in my Fox Wagons.....the pure, raw, rack-n-pinion, booster brake, bare bones of it all....but, alas, driveway spaces are limited at my house; though I have room for four, I own six (how did _THAT HAPPEN_..?!?), and I need to streamline the stable.....


..the garage door stop of a Montana has since been disposed of, which means I don't have to parallel park every night; _and_, at the end of October...if nobody shows an interest in Woody I (for free; just come and get him!)...he will get sent away to Toasterland....there are a couple of pieces that I will keep....but it's time to let him go....I kinda wanted to make him into a Saveiro at one point...but the clock is beating me....and I would like to see the cars (II & III) go to someone who will put _half_ of the time and effort into them that I did.......but...I have a feeling that they will all end up going to the wrecker........wrestling with the notion, and actually making efforts to get rid of my Foxes..._THIS_ is what I have been doing to my Foxes for the past couple of weeks....kind of an unsavoury turd to be forced to gnaw upon....if I were to be completely honest.........who wants a Fox Wagon, has a tow bar/trailer, and hasn't been to Toronto for a while...? ....anyone...? ...anyone...? ...drop me a line...PM or email me....Cheers All....!!!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Great to hear from you also Kevin!! I mean, sorry to hear you have to let go of your foxes... but that's how life is sometimes. I wish all the best for them, that they end up in good hands! You're leaving a good legacy of informative and amusing forum posts :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: and we hope those keep on coming :beer:

Cheers man!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Plugged fuel filters...*

I just got out from under the car, my rear fuel filter was plugged and I wasn't getting gas passed it.  I guess I'll stop going to the Shell station by the house and maybe go to the Chevron station instead. Luckily I just made it home before it quit. I was able to roll up the drive into the car port. I hate to deal with anything gas. But since I was going to have to pull the rear fuel filter I figured I might as well pull the filter before my carburetor and the one in the carburetor. The front filters were pretty clean but the rear one just before the fuel pump was really bad. Good thing I installed fuel filters with washable screens. Now my Fox is purring like a kitten again! Next I'm going to replace my sway bar bushings and install my Motor Mounts and Transmission Mount that I got from 034 Mortorsports. The weather is going to be nice so its a good time to work on the car.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

bluetoes591 said:


> VD-uh-Oh


What temp sender are you using for the oil temp gauge?

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

j-boogie253 said:


> What temp sender are you using for the oil temp gauge?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


049.919.563B


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the steering damper. I can't really tell a diference in steering effort, but any difference in "feeling" may be psychological.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

vw90fox said:


> I just got out from under the car, my rear fuel filter was plugged and I wasn't getting gas passed it.  I guess I'll stop going to the Shell station by the house and maybe go to the Chevron station instead. Luckily I just made it home before it quit. I was able to roll up the drive into the car port. I hate to deal with anything gas. But since I was going to have to pull the rear fuel filter I figured I might as well pull the filter before my carburetor and the one in the carburetor. The front filters were pretty clean but the rear one just before the fuel pump was really bad. Good thing I installed fuel filters with washable screens. Now my Fox is purring like a kitten again! Next I'm going to replace my sway bar bushings and install my Motor Mounts and Transmission Mount that I got from 034 Mortorsports. The weather is going to be nice so its a good time to work on the car.



The 034 motor mounts are rough! It's going to feel like a different car in terms if noise and engine vibration. It's not all a bad thing though.
At start-up mine sounds like it's running rough, but it's only the mounts. It smooths out. There is most vibration after 3k rpm. I set my idle slightly higher to smooth out some of the noise/harshness.


----------



## pelado (Feb 6, 2009)

On the road in Rio Grande do Sul / Brazil


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*motor mounts....*



mike in SC said:


> The 034 motor mounts are rough! It's going to feel like a different car in terms if noise and engine vibration. It's not all a bad thing though.
> At start-up mine sounds like it's running rough, but it's only the mounts. It smooths out. There is most vibration after 3k rpm. I set my idle slightly higher to smooth out some of the noise/harshness.


Thanks for the feed back on the motor mounts mike in SC. I have a mild cam, BMW E30 motor mounts (stiffer than stock) and a few other goodies under the hood. So I'm use to the vibration. I didn't get the motor mounts in today but I did get the transmission mount and the sway bar bushings installed. I'm going to take the car out tomorrow and see how she feels.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

This happened yesterday.



Wife is okay, car maybe, maybe not. If the engine is okay I may try and resurrect. Going to straighten things out enough to assess the engine and then make some decisions. Most of the damage is up high away from the structure, so it may be salvageable. Bumper pulled off nice and easy. Water pump pulley is bent, timing belt has to have eaten some teeth, front engine mount bracket is bent. Everything else seems okay so far.


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> This happened yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is okay, car maybe, maybe not. If the engine is okay I may try and resurrect. Going to straighten things out enough to assess the engine and then make some decisions. Most of the damage is up high away from the structure, so it may be salvageable. Bumper pulled off nice and easy. Water pump pulley is bent, timing belt has to have eaten some teeth, front engine mount bracket is bent. Everything else seems okay so far.


Damn dude. That sucks. Sorry to see that.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

bluetoes591 said:


> This happened yesterday.


So sorry to see that. Glad to hear your wife is OK. My heart sinks every time I see a Fox in an accident. Once again glad to hear your wife didn't get hurt.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

That sucks, but glad she isn't hurt.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Crap.
An uber rare Wolfsburg.
That colour.
The holey headrest.

Hope it mends well.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Crap.
> An uber rare Wolfsburg.
> That colour.
> The holey headrest.
> ...


Well, the holey headrests are fine.

There is a barely running 89 Wolfsburg with a straight body for sale in the Bay area. I wish there were a financially sane way to combine them.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

bluetoes591 said:


> This happened yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is okay, car maybe, maybe not. If the engine is okay I may try and resurrect. Going to straighten things out enough to assess the engine and then make some decisions. Most of the damage is up high away from the structure, so it may be salvageable. Bumper pulled off nice and easy. Water pump pulley is bent, timing belt has to have eaten some teeth, front engine mount bracket is bent. Everything else seems okay so far.


Man, that really really sucks. Good thing that you are both okay though.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Bluetoes, really sorry to see that. Glad though that it wasn't worse and that everyone is OK.

Didn't happen today, exactly, but did the clutch yet again (maybe two years since the last time!). Pilot bearing destroyed itself over a couple weeks and suspect the metal from it stopped the clutch disc from moving on the input shaft. Flywheel was glazed and input shaft galled. Found a replacement "refurbished" flywheel for a crazy price ($11), polished the galling from the input shaft and threw it back together. Everything seems to be working (knock on wood) and I'm glad to have the car back on the road.

Also took the chance to install 034 mounts. They make a huge difference! Sure, the car is much more buzzy at idle and I can hear and 'feel' the transmission more than before, but it accelerates and shifts much more smoothly. Honestly, my car was pretty loud before (muffler is suspect) so the slight increase doesn't really bother me too much.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

bluetoes591 said:


> This happened yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Wife is okay, car maybe, maybe not. If the engine is okay I may try and resurrect. Going to straighten things out enough to assess the engine and then make some decisions. Most of the damage is up high away from the structure, so it may be salvageable. Bumper pulled off nice and easy. Water pump pulley is bent, timing belt has to have eaten some teeth, front engine mount bracket is bent. Everything else seems okay so far.


Damn Milo, it hurts to see those pics, good to hear everyone is safe and damage isn't that extensive. I fear this every time I'm on the road.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Today I hit a shovel.

So, I'm counting my graces because my inspection on a lift did not show any signs of damage, but today I ran over a shovel on the freeway at about 70, and the oil light lit temporarily. The car did lift at the front wheels so I was immediately worried about the pan. After a thorough inspection though, the car is not leaking. But I guess time will tell if I have a small fracture in the pan or something. One thing that did happen is that the shovel broke the fuel line clips, so they're a little loose.

The car feels great after a full brake rebuild though! Taught myself a lot about drum brakes (thanks to YouTube)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I readjusted the shifter and modified a weighted Miata shift know to fit. Boring, right? But it's something that has made a small difference.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

mike in SC said:


> I readjusted the shifter and modified a weighted Miata shift know to fit. Boring, right? But it's something that has made a small difference.


So Mike,you installed a shifter from a Miata, or modified the counter shift weight to fit our Fox or just the top handle, maybe I'm reading this wrong but can you throw an old dog a bone with a pics?

And to stay in line with this thread, today, well yesterday on my Fox Wagon .gotta say the factory went ALL out in seal sealer and sound proofing, got two 5 gal buckets filled (approx 50lbs) found both floor board to front wheel wells are rusted out but completely fixable... I also stitched the inner Firewall lap/spot welded joints...been pretty bad at taking pics now


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

What the Fox said:


> So Mike,you installed a shifter from a Miata, or modified the counter shift weight to fit our Fox or just the top handle, maybe I'm reading this wrong but can you throw an old dog a bone with a pics?
> 
> Image an NA Miata shift knob on a standard Fox shifter. I used the knob for a few years on my 2005 Civic Si Hatchback (EP3). I wanted to see how shifting improved with more moving weight. I drilled out the plastic innards so I could use a tap to thread some of the plastic.
> 
> BREAKING NEWS-I had a leak at the oil filter, unknown to me, on my way to work. There's a trail of oil following my path out of my driveway and onto the street. I suppose I lost about two or more quarts. The lifters are noisy and I hope I haven't done any major damage. I still had oil pressure, and the dipstick had some oil on the bottom of the dipstick. So there's that going for me...


----------



## pocket_god (Sep 6, 2015)

i found some decent tail lights and a black center console at the junk yard today ! WOOT !

still on the hunt for some one who speaks Portuguese to order some coilovers for me ! will pay for assistance in ordering ! need em asap ! i know where to buy them i just cant order they wont speak english to me ! lol ! HELP!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Battery Cables....*

My Fox was acting up on me and I could smell something electrical. Well it turns out my Starter cable and Alternator cables that pass in front of the header were arcing. The wire insulation and wire loom had melted from the heat of the header. I had to stop with the car blazing hot and wrap the wires with electrical tape till I was able to get home to fix it right. Here are some pictures.

*The wires with electrical tape.* :facepalm:










*The fix, DEI Cool Tube wire loom. It can handle 500[SUP]0[/SUP] F direct contact.*










*Replaced wires and installed DEI Cool Tube wire looms. 
*









*She ready to roam the streets once more!*


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*034 Motor mounts.....*

Since I had the Fox up on ramps already to install the DEI Cool Tubes, I decided to go ahead and install the 034 Motorsport motor mounts and a Techtonics Tuning (TT) heavy duty front motor mount for Mk1 chassis and VW Fox, Shore Hardness of 65 (Stock is Shore 45). I had already installed the 034 Transmission mount and swaybar bushings last weekend. 
*
New 034 Motorsport Motor Mounts and Transmission Mount.*










*BMW E30 motor mount (Stiffer than stock) but slightly smaller in size, compared to 034 Motorsport mounts (TRACKDENSITY Mounts are built with an 80 durometer rubber, approx 90% stiffer than stock)
*










*Techtonics Tuning (TT) heavy duty front motor mount installed.*









*
034 Motorsport Motor Mounts installed.*










Since I'm running a TT Sport 268° Hydraulic Camshaft I've become accustom to the vibration, but its actually smoother and less vibration with the stiffer motor mounts now.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

vw90fox said:


> Since I'm running a TT Sport 268° Hydraulic Camshaft I've become accustom to the vibration, but its actually smoother and less vibration with the stiffer motor mounts now.




I quite enjoy the 034 mounts.

What size is your very red sway bar? I don't recognize the brand. Did it come from Brazil?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I increased my stock pile of unobtainium.










Picked up the one and only set of Fox Coil Overs that 2Bennett built.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*034 Motor mounts.....*



voxwagen88 said:


> I quite enjoy the 034 mounts.
> 
> What size is your very red sway bar? I don't recognize the brand. Did it come from Brazil?












Hi voxwagen88, I'm enjoying the 034 mounts as well. I took my Fox out for a 20 mile ride around town just to see how I like the mounts. It took out the vibration from the 268[SUP]0[/SUP] cam that I'm running. The sway bar is OEM 19mm but I just installed new sway bar bushings on it. Since I had it off I cleaned it up and painted it with some high temp engine paint that I had laying around. I just threw on a MODDED EUROS sticker that I happen to have just because I didn't know what to do with it. Now the Gloss Black A6 transmission brace came from Brazil. It ties the back of the transmission to the mounting points of the sub-frame. It keeps the transmission from moving. There is no rocking back or side to side movement with the brace. It makes for smooth shifts under heavy acceleration. It also stiffens the chassis. You definitively feel the difference once it is installed if you are pushing your Fox hard. With all that said, just changing the sway bar bushings made a big difference in handling. It brought back that crisp handling feeling of the car like when it was new.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

vw90fox---- Do you have a link for the brace?
Voxwagen88-----I'd REALLY like to see what the rest of those coil-overs look like. Does the front mount just as stock parts do? Has the spring cup been removed??

Here's the oil streak the fox left when the oil filter seal called in sick. All is fine now. I changed the oil and filter. Last week I bought some lightweight lifters from an early 2000s cabrio for a whole $8.25. I"ll rebuild/clean them over the winter.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Transmission brace...*



mike in SC said:


> vw90fox---- Do you have a link for the brace?
> 
> Hi mike in SC, I'm sorry I don't have a link for the brace. I asked *alaincopter* to pick it up for me when he was in Brazil along with a few other parts. Every so often he goes to Brazil and if you give him a shopping list he does his best to fill the list for you and ships it from Brazil to you. You have to have some patients because it has to go thru customs but it usually took about 2 weeks to get the items once he shipped them. But he may be able to give you a link if you ask him. Also I can't remember who it was but they had posted that they were trying to set up a store in Florida and get a Brazilian sponsor to import parts for the Foxes.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I don't have shots of the Coil Overs... yet.
But I do have a link to the AG Compnents

Barra Inferior Gol Quadrado Com Suporte e Coxim de Câmbio

I like it too.


----------



## vwturbofamily (Oct 19, 2016)

Hey everyone. Just to let you guys know I used to be called vwturbofox. But someone keeps changing my password. So I started a new profile I'm now called vwturbofamily. Cause a vw turbo fox is not my only turbo car got three others now. On with the topic I have not made any changes in the fox. It's been running strong for 7 years now. But I did change the tank fuel pump today and gave her a bath and changed the oil


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

89fox_^ said:


> Damn Milo, it hurts to see those pics, good to hear everyone is safe and damage isn't that extensive. I fear this every time I'm on the road.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I got the car running today and took it around the block. Seems to drive fine so I'm going to pull some sheet metal from a junkyard car (two hours drive each way) and make a car of it again.

Also tried a different look in the wheel department on my car. But they're bent so I have to go persuade the guy who lied to me about their straightness that he wants them back.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

bluetoes591 said:


> Well I got the car running today and took it around the block. Seems to drive fine so I'm going to pull some sheet metal from a junkyard car (two hours drive each way) and make a car of it again.
> 
> Also tried a different look in the wheel department on my car. But they're bent so I have to go persuade the guy who lied to me about their straightness that he wants them back.


Good to hear that you got it running. Also, it sucks about the RAs not being straight. Personally I love the way they look.









I got the brand new shifter boot in from Brazil today, which I bought online. It was sealed up in vacuum plastic, but it was covered in mold inside. I've always wanted to give it a go making a simple leather one though, so that might do the trick if I get it right.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, RAs are my favourite BBS wheels. There are three other sets around for sale in this size(15x6), so I should be able to get my hands on some more soon. Time for winter wheels and tires anyway... 

Are yours 14"?



RattyFox said:


> Good to hear that you got it running. Also, it sucks about the RAs not being straight. Personally I love the way they look.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

bluetoes591 said:


> Yeah, RAs are my favourite BBS wheels. There are three other sets around for sale in this size(15x6), so I should be able to get my hands on some more soon. Time for winter wheels and tires anyway...
> 
> Are yours 14"?


They are 15x6. A little large with the 50 profile tire since the rear scrapes on speedbumps, but I couldn't pass them up. I do hope you score a good set (or two)! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

RattyFox said:


> They are 15x6. A little large with the 50 profile tire since the rear scrapes on speedbumps, but I couldn't pass them up. I do hope you score a good set (or two)!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


195/50 size tires on these. I only had the two on the car for a quick jaunt around the neighbourhood. Didn't do any speed bumps, but didn't think they would rub. Rub on the fender lip? Of course my suspension is ridiculously stiff, that may be a factor.


----------



## 89fox_^ (Apr 5, 2011)

bluetoes591 said:


> Well I got the car running today and took it around the block. Seems to drive fine so I'm going to pull some sheet metal from a junkyard car (two hours drive each way) and make a car of it again.
> 
> Also tried a different look in the wheel department on my car. But they're bent so I have to go persuade the guy who lied to me about their straightness that he wants them back.


Good to hear that , just tie two ropes to the front end and a tree and hit reverse , it should straighten things out a bit .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

89fox_^ said:


> Good to hear that , just tie two ropes to the front end and a tree and hit reverse , it should straighten things out a bit .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha, would have if I could have. Tied a chain to a Chevy Blazer and pulled with that in order to even be able to get the timing belt sorted.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Clara and I made it to Cars & Coffee, a little late and phone died on me so no pics. As always, the only foxer out of over 1000 vehicles attending... Winning. 

Oh, and #CUBS


----------



## KRAMMIT (Apr 16, 2011)

*...Woody I...Gone Forever...!*

I called the Grim Reaper last week to come and take Woody I away....to get flattened....then eventually shredded....so sad to see him go after 18 years under my care.....damn..._that's almost a third of my life...!!!_ ....and seeing as I didn't drive until I was eighteen...been driving for 32 years, so 18 would be just over half; I have owned him for _HALF_ of my driving life.....which explains why I am more than a bit moved by his departure, even though he hasn't run for over a decade...it was kind of like having your own private pick-n-pull; plus storage....I took a short video with my phone; I buggered up one of my cameras during a drunken stupor, on the weekend after my Mom checked out....I took several spills that night, one of them included me landing on the camera in my pocket........it hasn't been a great year......





...It was a drizzly crappy day...fitting weather to send Woody away...(_Alain, your wheel is still holding air...!!!_) ...I managed to find the ownership and trade it for a couple of 'C' notes; which helps to offset a recent purchase of someones' trade-in (I'm still working at the Toyota dealership; only _VW Nut_ here, so I get dibs on anything that comes in with a VAG badge on the grill...!!!)....I scooped a 2000 Audi A4 (U.S. vehicle), 1.8t Quattro, (too bad it's has an automatic gearbox ), 122,000 miles/195,200 km on the clock, 16" alloy rims with snows, an electrical gremlin that keeps eluding me, black on tan leather, BOSE Audio system, full size alloy spare, new belly pan, decent brakes, tracks straight, does a buck and change on the highway without effort....my price....$300 CDN......half the price and mileage of PIGGY, (Woodys' nemesis!).....Farewell Woodrow the First....gone but not forgotten.......and in line with SourKandis' tagline, "No, No...don't speak....for some moments in life; there are no words." (-G. W., as W.W.)


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry to see him go. Glad you got plenty of parts.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

Hard letting go of a Fox, sorry to hear about Woody... my main build (Great White Fox) hasn't slowed, but in a process of primer/sand/primer sand in the engine bay with no light at the end of that tunnel... thanks to BlueToes for the manual, made my life much easier in the electrical dept., also I will be posting on common rust areas and the easiest repairs... seems Foxes rust in the same areas which is good when buying one and what to look for.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

NICE! HAve you used LEDs in the gauge cluster?

I fixed the oil leak I had earlier (see giant half-mile long trail of oil). I've been working on my 66 MGB most of the time lately. I overly tightened valve #3 after a rebuild. This resulted in a bent
push rod, making it necessary to remove nearly all the things off of the motor to get to the lifter galley. 

It runs much, much better. I have to fine tune the carbs, because the gas mileage is is simply terrible. It's alright though, it's a classic I don't drive too often.


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

Finally got the throttle body bolts I stripped off with Irwin bolt extractors. (Hell yea I'm promoting them. Those things are amazing." Broke a vacuum tee yesterday and then it rained this morning so that delayed me. Followed by no auto parts store having vacuum parts in smaller quantities with better pricing. Swapped out the '88 TB with a '93 TB but kept the stock '88 intake manifold. Then of course took CloudFox out for a drive. Definite jolt with response in respect to the size change. Albeit slight you still feel it.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

Today I just took my Fox out for a joy ride around town on the express-ways. I ran my Fox around for a 25 mile ride and made a couple of stops and then took her back home. I did pass by a couple of local hot rod get together' s one was a bunch of older Chevy, Mopar and Fords. They were nice guys and I got a few looks and a little respect from them. I stopped in at another gathering mostly all Mustangs and a few other Fords. Those guys were so full of themselves and weren't very friendly to anyone who wasn't driving a Mustang. They were doing peel outs and measuring them in the parking lot. Their best guy did a 19 ft. - 7/8 inches but was riding the brake to do that. Just for grins I lined up and got a bunch of laughs, but I managed a 20 ft 3-1/4 in peel out with out riding the brake. It pissed them off. So I left with and finished my ride around town and went home. It was a fun day for me. I forgot my phone other wise I would have snapped a few photos.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

after a few months of taking pics I pulled the SD card today only to find out something is faulty with my camera or the card... if I had turrets it was me trying to locate the pics for my build :banghead: lols Maybe for the best, learning auto body is a trade upon itself and I feel for anyone in that trade of sanding dust... I did have a local shop bring in a 97 slave + master cylinder for me, these I can compare to the new plastic ones used in the AEB 1999 or newer transmissions


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

mike in SC said:


> NICE! HAve you used LEDs in the gauge cluster?


Yes, but white ones. I'll make a post about the whole thing at some point.

Waiting for the neighbours upstairs to complain about the current state of the front yard...



Dragged home a bumper skin, front cross member, hood, two fenders, and all the trimmings in and on my coupe. 





120 miles of the ratchet straps making thrumming sounds in the wind.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

KRAMMIT said:


> I called the Grim Reaper last week to come and take Woody I away....to get flattened....then eventually shredded....so sad to see him go after 18 years under my care.....damn..._that's almost a third of my life...!!!_ ....and seeing as I didn't drive until I was eighteen...been driving for 32 years, so 18 would be just over half; I have owned him for _HALF_ of my driving life.....which explains why I am more than a bit moved by his departure, even though he hasn't run for over a decade...it was kind of like having your own private pick-n-pull; plus storage....I took a short video with my phone; I buggered up one of my cameras during a drunken stupor, on the weekend after my Mom checked out....I took several spills that night, one of them included me landing on the camera in my pocket........it hasn't been a great year......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sad! But congrats on the new to come!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

And on another note, took Clara to the car wash today, and the guy in the next bay over had a dead battery. Yay for always having cables in the fox, and yay she saved his day!!!


----------



## pocket_god (Sep 6, 2015)

voxwagen88 said:


> I increased my stock pile of unobtainium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as in 2bennet in davis california?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

pocket_god said:


> as in 2bennet in davis california?


Yes.

2Bennett Audimotive


----------



## pocket_god (Sep 6, 2015)

hey guys - check out my fox build on my local forum - Recaro's in a fox? oh yes - it happened. 

http://forums.sacwater.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=27242

enjoy


----------



## pocket_god (Sep 6, 2015)

voxwagen88 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 2Bennett Audimotive


wanna sell em ? pm me buddy ! ive been looking for a set for a long long time


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

No.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

pocket_god said:


> hey guys - check out my fox build on my local forum - Recaro's in a fox? oh yes - it happened.
> 
> http://forums.sacwater.net/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=27242
> 
> enjoy


Like what you are doing there.
:thumbup:
Thanks for the link.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> Dragged home a bumper skin, front cross member, hood, two fenders, and all the trimmings in and on my coupe.


How did they treat you at the border crossing with all that piled up on top?


----------



## foxstalker (Nov 10, 2016)

Hmmm.I wonder if those are ones I sold when my wagon met its demise a number of years ago.I hug out at their shop for most of the day while they built them.Do you remember who you bought them from? I used to be known here as blkparati


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> How did they treat you at the border crossing with all that piled up on top?


The guy at the border was a closet Fox lover, one of the easiest crossings I've had.


----------



## pocket_god (Sep 6, 2015)

voxwagen88 said:


> Like what you are doing there.
> :thumbup:
> Thanks for the link.


thanks!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea, I like it too. The steering wheel is very nice.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

prime, filler, sand, prime, filler, sand....and when you think it's good, prime and :banghead:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Altenator Died....*

My Alternator died today, no one in town has one in stock and everyone has to order it. :banghead: So I just ordered it my self. Now its sit and wait for it to come in.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

vw90fox said:


> My Alternator died today, no one in town has one in stock and everyone has to order it. :banghead: So I just ordered it my self. Now its sit and wait for it to come in.


Most likely just need a new voltage regulator. I've had great luck with the huco ones: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huco-Voltage-Regulator-704-54004-644-Voltage-Regulator-/361222131904
The new Bosch ones seem to be junk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Altenator Died....*



ziddey said:


> Most likely just need a new voltage regulator. I've had great luck with the huco ones: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huco-Voltage-Regulator-704-54004-644-Voltage-Regulator-/361222131904
> The new Bosch ones seem to be junk


Thanks for the info ziddey! That' s what I thought but it was not the case. But on the bright side I used the down time to freshen up the mounting brackets while I wait for the replacement to come in. I had a can of red and blue anodized paint laying around so I put it to use. Once again thanks for your input I appreciate it!


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

Interesting that the alternator came up as a topic already. The mounting bracket tensioner teeth finally got too brittle and bent or cracked. Ordered a new bolt (since the captive gear nut gave way, too) and a new bracket. Might make the $50 worthwhile and take some time to clean the engine bay. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Altenator Died....*



RattyFox said:


> Interesting that the alternator came up as a topic already. The mounting bracket tensioner teeth finally got too brittle and bent or cracked. Ordered a new bolt (since the captive gear nut gave way, too) and a new bracket. Might make the $50 worthwhile and take some time to clean the engine bay.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Hi RattyFox,
I try to take advantage of any time that I have to clean up the engine bay when I can. Over a short period of time you will very pleased with the results. Only thing is once you start you can't stop. You keep looking for more things to clean up. He he!


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

vw90fox said:


> Hi RattyFox,
> I try to take advantage of any time that I have to clean up the engine bay when I can. Over a short period of time you will very pleased with the results. Only thing is once you start you can't stop. You keep looking for more things to clean up. He he!


There's undeniable truth to that! Last time I did it I found myself to be under the car at the cradle, still cleaning lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Happy Thanksgiving!*

Happy Thanksgiving to all you Fox-ers out there! May the good Lord bless you and your families!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Altenator Died....*



vw90fox said:


> My Alternator died today, no one in town has one in stock and everyone has to order it. :banghead: So I just ordered it my self. Now its sit and wait for it to come in.


OK, I finally got my Alternator. Pep Boys sucks at online ordering. I ordered the Alternator and paid for it online. I did not get a notification that it had come in on the 25th like it should have. So I go to the store to see what the status is because the website only shows that an order was placed, but does not show that it was shipped. (Even after I picked up the part is just showed ordered.) So the store has it, after looking for 30 minutes, it was not in their system so they could not give it to me even though it has my name all over it. Now they had to scan it into their system, so that the guy at the back counter could credit back my credit card, so that the guy at the front counter could charge my credit card for the Alternator. ???? That is the only way they could give me the warranty at the store. So I get home and take the old alternator back to the store (after verifying that the new one was the correct part) so I could get my core charge back. I return home and get a notification telling me that my Alternator has shipped an should be ready for pick up on the 24th,:what: wait what, today is the 26th! :what: I already have the part in hand! So I install the alternator and run the car around the block and get home now to get a notice that the Alternator that I ordered is at the store and ready for pick up. Again What!:what: So I call the store and tell them I already have the part and I have installed it in the car. So they tell me to come by and pick it up whenever I have time.So I asked them if they have it in hand. The guy says no but I'll look for it (after I have already told him that I had picked it up and already installed the Alternator), then he said he will have to call me back because the can not find the part. :screwy: Oh well they can keep looking until the guy figures out that I had told him I already had picked it up. :facepalm: 

Well this is what it looks like installed in my Fox.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Got my idle switch wired in and an ISV plumbed in. It's weird having the idle always be the same, hot, cold, all the accessories on, all of them off...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

bluetoes591 said:


> Got my idle switch wired in and an ISV plumbed in. It's weird having the idle always be the same, hot, cold, all the accessories on, all of them off...


Ooh, nice. Did you run new wires or adapt the ones for the aux air regulator and idle boost valves?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

ziddey said:


> Ooh, nice. Did you run new wires or adapt the ones for the aux air regulator and idle boost valves?


I ran a new sub harness for the knock sensor, throttle switches, and ISV in the spring. But the idle switch I had was buggy, life got in the way, and I didn't get around to finishing it until now.

Seemed to take the car a day to get used to the new hardware, but it's running quite nicely now.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I charged a dead battery and drove it around the block.

Even though I have a 268* cam, the engine seems to loose power after 4500 rpm. I believe the timing is correct, set to more advance than stock but nothing wild. I've confirmed that timing belt is spot-on, and have checked for any vacuum leaks;there are none.
The fuel system is fine too.

I drives fine, but just feels blah when I feel it had more power than before. 

Suggestions? 
Thanks


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Tranny might have just bit the bullet. Was driving around the block looking for a spot. Light turned green, engaged first, barely got off to a roll before it seemed to have popped out. Figured it must have been my fault-- didn't engage all the way or something. Good enough to just limp it in 2nd... went in with a real clunk. Tried engaging and absolutely nothing. Almost felt like the linkage gave out again, but all the gears feel exactly the same as before. No horrible sounds in any of the gears, but it just doesn't go anywhere. Reverse has more of a chattering sound than a whine.

Pushed it to a spot that's got street cleaning in the morning. Will have to eat the ticket.

RIP 9Q. Memory is hazy but I think the junkyard QTD had just under 300k.

This is going to be rough. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

ziddey said:


> Tranny might have just bit the bullet. Was driving around the block looking for a spot. Light turned green, engaged first, barely got off to a roll before it seemed to have popped out. Figured it must have been my fault-- didn't engage all the way or something. Good enough to just limp it in 2nd... went in with a real clunk. Tried engaging and absolutely nothing. Almost felt like the linkage gave out again, but all the gears feel exactly the same as before. No horrible sounds in any of the gears, but it just doesn't go anywhere. Reverse has more of a chattering sound than a whine.
> 
> Pushed it to a spot that's got street cleaning in the morning. Will have to eat the ticket.
> 
> ...


If it was the shifter it would feel really sloppy, lever spline off to the side of the tranny could have skipped a tooth and not getting fully throw-out release (be hard to get into or out of gear, clunk if it went in, seem like the clutch is wanting to pull forward.. best guess


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

ziddey said:


> Tranny might have just bit the bullet. Was driving around the block looking for a spot. Light turned green, engaged first, barely got off to a roll before it seemed to have popped out. Figured it must have been my fault-- didn't engage all the way or something. Good enough to just limp it in 2nd... went in with a real clunk. Tried engaging and absolutely nothing. Almost felt like the linkage gave out again, but all the gears feel exactly the same as before. No horrible sounds in any of the gears, but it just doesn't go anywhere. Reverse has more of a chattering sound than a whine.
> 
> Pushed it to a spot that's got street cleaning in the morning. Will have to eat the ticket.
> 
> ...



Sometimes I wonder too what I'd use if my 9Q bites the dust. Sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Water leak....*

Now I've got a water leak on one of my lower hoses. It's been pouring rain since Friday and I don't have a dry spot to park without getting wet to inspect it or even fix it.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

mike in SC said:


> Sometimes I wonder too what I'd use if my 9Q bites the dust. Sorry to hear the bad news.


Phew. 9Q is fine. Just another case of I'm-an-idiot syndrome. Replaced the axle over the summer. Must not have torqued the allen bolts enough.









Took the axle out to dremel off the really bent bolt. A few others were slightly bent as well, but they still came out.

Found the original rounded triple-square bolts and put them on for now. No doubt I couldn't get these properly torqued either :screwy:

Crisis averted


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Replaced thermostat and water pump today.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Test fit of a 3 gauge pod.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Test fit of a 3 gauge pod.


That fits really nicely.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I reinstalled the stock transmission a few weeks back. I have some hearing loss/damage. The noise and vibration from the mount was too much, and I had to wear earplugs if I wanted to turn the engine over 3k rpm. Don't worry though, I still have the uprated side and front mounts. It's a good balance.

I'm still tackling a low power issue deeper into the engine's power band. I'll be reinstalling the timing belt if I need to, but in the meantime I'm checking the mechanical and ignition timing for anything off. I haven't been able to use the WOT switch either, as it bogs down and has the same power loss listed above.

I reinstalled the idle stabilization valves and the Auxiliary air regulator. Cold starts are much easier now without having to feather the throttle out of the driveway. Over Christmas break I'll replace the front strut bearings and rear wheel bearings too. 

It's a lot of work, but I do not want to drive my F-150 all the time. The V8 is FANTASTIC, and is great at hauling stuff, but I like driving the Fox through the week more.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> That fits really nicely.


those gauges do look great, hey still need to get the mounts for your rear strut tower bar Regan and that adapter oil flange Bluetoes, sorry but pretty balls deep (so to speak lmfao) with bodywork everyday, 1 to 3hrs a day but will try getting you guys fixed up soon.

Merry Christams and New Years, taking a break for some R n R back next year....know anybuddy with a tube bender for the cage?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Got another problem now. After moving the car across the street for street cleaning, it backfired pretty fiercely and stalled out. Hooked up the dpr test harness and saw that the current was pegged in the 80ma range. Found one of the CTS wires that broken off at the plug.

Considering I didn't touch any gas and yet smelled like I'd been swimming in it, I pulled the spark plugs to try and clear out the cylinders overnight.

Went and got a new connector today (generic Autozone fuel injector plug) and spliced it in. Saw proper dpr current again, put the plugs back in, and tried to start it up. All it does is backfire out the exhaust still and won't start up. I am noticing that when turning the ignition from on to off, there's another spark event.

Do you guys think it's still just flooded or what?

Thanks

Update: Back in business. Brought the engine to TDC and saw that all the gears lined up. Popped the distributor cap off and saw the rotor was way off. Somehow the rotor had popped loose and was spinning freely. Pushed it back in and it seems to be staying put for now...


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Poor Clara sat for a couple weeks, but yesterday it was a lovely 53 degrees so we went for a drive... she fired right up without a complaint, even though she's long overdue for a tune. She gets angry after she's warm doesn't like to start back up very well. And she still has that little brake fluid leak... but we take it easy. No dragon driving for us for awhile lol. I just smile so much riding around town, I probably look like a crazy person with my ear-to-ear grin hah. Got this snap out of it, parked next to a beauty, I want those wheels!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

First I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas:grinsanta:
Today I just to the Fox out for a ride around town. Traffic is very light being Christmas day so no worries about crazy drivers. Second one of my friend gave me what I considered the best present that I got this year. Certainly not the most expensive but the coolest! A T-shirt with a Fox on it that very closely resembles my Fox.



















:biggrinsanta: Love It!:snowcool:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm replacing the driver front wheel bearing. I pulled the strut a few day ago. While I have the assembly out I will replace the strut bearing too.

Merry Christmas everyone!:biggrinsanta:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

Well I had the day off and I went down to Vehicle registration office to get my registration. I registered my Fox as an Antique Vehicle. Which means that I only have to register it every 5 years. Also it exempts me from vehicle inspections including any smog testing. The only draw back is that it can not be my primary vehicle (daily driver). I only get one plate for the rear of the vehicle and no inspection stickers for the windshield. It is still street legal to drive on occasion. 

Note: I whited out the Plate Numbers.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I had the old wheel bearing pressed out, and a new one put in. Reinstalled the strut too. 
Before school starts back again I want to have the suspension realigned for semi-regular driving.

It's much quiter with the new bearing. The groaning sound while turning is gone too, as I replaced the strut bearing too.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Put a new battery in it and got a new car cover. I'm still just taking it out for a spin every week or so. Wondering if I should think about selling it, but it is fun and useful, and my wife says she wants me to keep it (she's pretty awesome.) I got historic plates (cheaper than normal, last forever,) and liability insurance is cheap, so it's not like it's costing me much.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

reddfoxx said:


> Put a new battery in it and got a new car cover. I'm still just taking it out for a spin every week or so. Wondering if I should think about selling it, but it is fun and useful, and my wife says she wants me to keep it (she's pretty awesome.) I got historic plates (cheaper than normal, last forever,) and liability insurance is cheap, so it's not like it's costing me much.



I'd keep it. As much as I'd like to turbo my fox, it's not going to happen when I consider the ABA as a cheaper alternative to the 1.8 already in it. I keep mine beacuse it's fun to drive and a lot more modern than driving my 51 year old 1966 MGB.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

An ABA would be great, I'm sure.

I dream of teaching my infant daughter to drive a stick, so I hope to keep it around just for that...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

reddfoxx said:


> An ABA would be great, I'm sure.
> 
> I dream of teaching my infant daughter to drive a stick, so I hope to keep it around just for that...



That's great. My daughter (2.5 years old) already likes to sit in the MG of the Fox and mess around with the steering wheel and shifter. We JUST found out today that our second child is a boy, and hope to do the same with him too.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Cool. and congrats on the one on the way!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Just because she's so cute and it was our first snow


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll try to get some pictures of the Fox in the snow to complement SourKandi b/c of the same storm.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

mike in SC said:


> I'll try to get some pictures of the Fox in the snow to complement SourKandi b/c of the same storm.


We got almost a whole inch overnight! Unfortunately, I didn't get better pics today bc we drove around in the snow instead! 

That being said, I really need to figure out the hot start issue. She loves the cold. Starts like amazing when she's cold. Good time to drive her as long as she can sit and cool down enough. Aren't old cars supposed to act up in the cold? Silly fox. I luv it.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

From last week.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

We got only a few inches, but it's below freezing now.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

I don't have any snowy pictures to share, but with the uncharacteristically cold start to this winter I did finally put the snow tires on. I also gave up on keeping the back seat since it was holding water in the car from a leak I can't seem to fix.
I'm finally going back to the Fox for driving to school, since it was sitting a while after the alternator bracket broke. But a better one is on now and that is also fixed, thanks to this awesome community.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

RattyFox said:


> I don't have any snowy pictures to share, but with the uncharacteristically cold start to this winter I did finally put the snow tires on. I also gave up on keeping the back seat since it was holding water in the car from a leak I can't seem to fix.
> I'm finally going back to the Fox for driving to school, since it was sitting a while after the alternator bracket broke. But a better one is on now and that is also fixed, thanks to this awesome community.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


 Hey RattyFox, you might want to check the rear driverside suspension tower, well known place for rusting out and leaking into the backseat well... For myself, I spent ten minutes sanding on the Fox but I might hold off till warmer weather brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

What the Fox said:


> Hey RattyFox, you might want to check the rear driverside suspension tower, well known place for rusting out and leaking into the backseat well... For myself, I spent ten minutes sanding on the Fox but I might hold off till warmer weather brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


I'll check that out! I'm stuck thinking it's the passenger side vent window, and no matter what I "fix" on the window water still gets in - thanks for the tip!

Still looking forward to seeing the progress on the build though 

EDIT: finally took the Fox out to have a nice little drive. In 8" of snow, the trip was nothing but fun. I forget how well this car handles itself in the snow.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

Finally got to the junkyard today and put another one on. The rubber cap on the weep hole apparently shot off mine after a trip through the mountains and started leaking through there. Pulled the other one off a 1990 wagon and set the adjuster to the default one on mine. Have to go back tomorrow for the driver side headlight bracket.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

I put LEDs in the rear side marker lights. Oh the excitement. Hahaha.


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

Driver side headlight bracket

Wipers
Dash cam

Check, check, and check.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Just picked up a set of the infamous Fox Sport wheels. They're a little rough, but it's not like there's another set. I've been trying to buy this set of wheels since July 2014 when I first saw them on a red Cabriolet.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Good Hunting!

I'm quite certain that is the same cabby I saw in Edgemont in 2009.

It moved before I could get to it with a jack and tire iron.

Using my special deduction skills I think 138 sets of those wheels were subject to a recall.

Rare.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I like the wheels, a lot.

Why were they recalled?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

mike in SC said:


> I like the wheels, a lot.
> 
> Why were they recalled?


Apparently they rubbed on the inside of the rear fenders of a heavily loaded car. They have less offset than is typical of VW wheels of the era.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Spent several hours trying to troubleshoot a hybrid system related no-start problem in my GF's Lexus rx400h with no luck. It made me _wish_ I was working on the Fox! New cars are scary .


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

Used a heat gun on a Cofran rear tail light cover to cut out the bottom edge of the insert because the Cibie bulb holder doesn't fit. Proceeded with velcro on the edges to strap it in place. By the time I was done and went to test them the bulbs were dead. Now I need new bulbs. :sly:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

Well over the weekend I replaced my radiator. I found one that is all metal. My other radiator had plastic tanks on the ends. Well the top tank got a small crack near the bottom seam.  So I searched and found one that was Brass and Copper. Next big task is to replace my heater core.

Here's a picture of the new radiator installed. Note: On the bottom hose I installed an inline petcock (drain) while I was at it. Not having a way to drain the radiator makes a big mess. Not that I should need to drain it that often, but when I do it will be a lot cleaner and easier.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

It was a beautiful day in South Texas so I decided to take my Fox for a ride. I had one High School kid tell me he liked my car and had never seen one before. I got a few thumbs up :thumbup:from some other VWDubs riding around town as well. I also had a guy at the gas station offer to buy my Fox, but I told him its not for sale. I'm not one for attention but seeing a Fox in my part of the world is rare.


----------



## mes0cycl0ne (Sep 17, 2011)

Your Fox is in amazing condition cosmetically (and from what you've posted, mechanically as well)! I'm not at all surprised people are ogling it. Have you done body work on/repainted it or is that original? I'm jealous: people likely just shake their heads in disapproval when they see mine roll by!


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*



mes0cycl0ne said:


> Your Fox is in amazing condition cosmetically (and from what you've posted, mechanically as well)! I'm not at all surprised people are ogling it. Have you done body work on/repainted it or is that original? I'm jealous: people likely just shake their heads in disapproval when they see mine roll by!


Hi mes0cycl0ne,
My Fox has over 500,000 miles on it, the body, interior and paint is all original. The engine block, cylinder head, and transmission are original to the car. The engine was completely rebuilt after 480,000 plus miles.I have installed 034 Motorsports motor mounts and transmission mount. AG Transmission Brace (From Brazil), Installed Vent windows (From Brazil), Front Air Dam (Flipped upside down from 01' VW Passat), Speedhut GPS Speedometer, Tachometer, Oil Pressure, Water Temp, Fuel Gauge Volt meter. I had to replace the fuel injection system due to it was leaking really bad and I was having starting issues with it. I replaced it with a 32/36 DFEV Weber carburetor. While doing this conversion I installed an Audi 80 exhaust manifold (same as the Dasher manifold) with a custom made short header, Magnaflow freeflow Catalytic Converter, TT freeflow exhaust with a Dynomax Muffler. A TT 268 degree Cam with a TT adjustable cam sprocket. Taylor ThunderVolt 8.5mm plug wires, Nitro SP-NP23 spark plugs, with a MSD Blaster Ignition Coil. And just for looks a G60 Valve Cover. I usually run 91 - 93 octane gas with 12 degrees advance timing. Head lights were converted to H4's for better lighting. Brakes have stainless steel braided lines with Brembo front rotors and Brembo drums in the rear. The Rims are original to the car when I purchased it brand new. (Yes I am the one and only owner of the this Fox.) I work with one other guy that has a 93 Fox with 290,000 plus miles on his, its in ruff shape but even he gets some attention with his. Good or bad the Fox will always get looks, because they are rare and rather unique. Just have fun with your Fox!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Drove the wagon around the block, signed up for another autox tomorrow.

It's going to be fun.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what I'm going to do today....*

Well its a nice day this morning so I'm going to take the Fox out for a ride. One of the local car clubs is hosting a swap meet, I think I'll cruise by and check it out. Usually its mostly stuff for older bugs and micro buses. But once in a while you get lucky.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

mike in SC said:


> Drove the wagon around the block, signed up for another autox tomorrow.
> 
> It's going to be fun.


Did you make it to the autox?
Were you running with a new sportier alignment?

What did you think?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Terribly grainy photo of test fitting of a 14.1 pound power sports battery.










Fired right up.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I WAS JUST thinking of using a smaller battery today. What kind of battery are you using?


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

voxwagen88 said:


> Did you make it to the autox?
> Were you running with a new sportier alignment?
> 
> What did you think?



Yea, I did make it. I didn't go with the full sport alignment, but was much better than stock figures. I felt like the car was relying less on the outside of the tire and more on the overall width of the tire. The steering simply felt more planted with less natural understeer. The wagon is more neutral than my old 2005 civic Si hatchback, though I would like the stiffness of the chassis from the Honda in the Fox

My times began around 56 seconds and I worked it down to 51.2 seconds in four runs. No prisoners. Beat a few miatas too!


I pulled the 034 motor mounts out today. Too much noise. I have some hearing loss and the noise wasn't good. I'm going to put them in the classifieds because I won't use them. I put in the E30 mounts and stock trans mount back in their places.


----------



## 89foxyfiona (Jun 24, 2016)

*Basic maintenance*

This wasn't all done today, but over the last couple of months. This is on my '89 Fox GL sedan.

Bought the Foxy Fiona a few months ago, and noticed some things what needed repairing. So, since then, shifter's been as rebuilt as it can be (still needing the lower shifter bushings, which I can't seem to find); all 4 wheel bearings have been replaced, along with stub axles in the rear and wheel hubs up front; the FPR has been replaced with a newer-used part, along with 'sealing up' the fuel lines (not sure exactly what that means, as I don't tend to mess with fuel system stuff, so I had a shop take care of all that); water pump and timing belt are new; and a rear passenger-side brake job.

Still having some serious rumble when driving, so I had a buddy come out to take a look at it, and it turns out I need new shocks and control arms. Or, at least new bushings all around. Joy.

So, I thought I'd go ahead and look into lowering this little beast, as the stance should match the Borla TT exhaust the previous owner put on her! Thing is, I'm getting confused with what will work, and what won't. As these repairs aren't in-dire-need (yet), I figured I'd do some research and see what you lovely folks have had success with, and what you haven't. I'm definitely looking for "as little modification as possible" here, and not looking to do anything too extreme with regards to lowering her, or stiffening her up. I might take her autocrossing now and again, but she's gotta be a mostly-comfortable daily-driver for a while, too.

Other plans include body work, as she's still in good shape, but there are a few little rumples and crumples around, and she's gonna be in need of new paint sooner or later. Or maybe a vinyl wrap, if I can find one that's actually quality and won't need replacement in two years. (If any of you have gone this route, I'd love to hear about your experiences!) I'm also wanting to eventually replace the cam to the Euro Caddy M-Grind one from Techtronics, again unless one or many of you have input on a way to get as much more low-end power with as little modification as possible! And lastly, I think I want to finish out the exhaust, as the one installed was cat-back only, and getting the more open gaskets and better flow of the Audi collector pipes in there would be nice.

And I'll do some more searching, and maybe even post a separate thread just for this discussion (assuming I ever get the ability to even view my own account page, much less make a new thread - passive aggressive request for the masters of this forum to please respond to my emailings done!). Just thought I'd pick the brains of anyone who still hits up this decently-active thread, should they desire to lay me down some knowledge!

Anyway, thanks for reading, and I look forward to hanging out here, learning what I can, and seeing all the crazy sh*t you folks get up to!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I missed it. I need to get back into older waterpumpers. 

Also hi guys, miss you bunch too. :wave:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

It was a nice day so my son and I washed and stripped the old wax off and applied a new coat of wax to the Fox. He wants the car, so I told him he needs to learn to car for it.
She almost looks like new again!


----------



## islandvdub (Jun 13, 2006)

vw90fox said:


> It was a nice day so my son and I washed and stripped the old wax off and applied a new coat of wax to the Fox. He wants the car, so I told him he needs to learn to car for it.
> She almost looks like new again!


Looking good.

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

@islandvdub
Thanks islandvdub for the comments! The Fox has been a great teaching tool for my son in mechanics. Not that my Fox has had major issues, just worn out parts. Being that it has well over 500,000 miles on it. Thanks again!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

vw90fox said:


> It was a nice day so my son and I washed and stripped the old wax off and applied a new coat of wax to the Fox. He wants the car, so I told him he needs to learn to car for it.
> She almost looks like new again!


Your car always looks so good. How does it not look Texas sun baked? 500,000 miles is a lot of time outside even if garaged otherwise.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

@bluetoes591

Thanks bluetoes591! Yes Texas heat can really take a toll on your paint and interior which means you really need to take care of things or else it will go bad within about 5 years if you let it go. I always used Meguiar's products on it. When I bought it brand new one of the guys at the dealership recommended it. So I stuck with it and I wax the car 3 to 4 times a year. I clay bar it as well. I never used the automatic car wash or wax from he car wash facilities. It has worked for me so far.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*My friend, Sean and I tuned it up and getting it ready for smog and registration. *:beer::beer::beer::wave:ic:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I haven't checked in our corner of the internet in awhile. I hope everyone is well.

I refueled the fox for the first time in two months, yeilding 21MPG. All city driving. I also put on the summer tires too, and a quick spin around the neighborhood. 
It's still a fun, communicative car to drive after 15 years.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

New wheels and tires.



But wait, those look just like my old wheels...



But the new ones are ET35 and the old ones are ET45. Also the new ones are Old Silver whereas the old ones were Zermatt Silver. I may be a Ronal R8 nerd.

Anyway, they fill the wheel arches quite a bit better so I am pleased.


----------



## Tony82 (Apr 25, 2017)

bluetoes591 said:


> New wheels and tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to have a fox. Was never as clean as yours. Got mine from my mother when she got her MK3 Jetta


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I want another Fox wagon.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Put these on the windows...


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Brought home a ''roommate" for her............!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Brand new 2015 GOLF Sportwagen TDI SE, Pure White with Technology Pkg. & Lighting Pkg. - 42 miles*


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

bluetoes591 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Lost some weight.










mike, the battery is a Power-Sonic YTX20HL . 18 pounds. Half the mass of the Interstate that was in the car.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Battery question....*



voxwagen88 said:


> Lost some weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi voxwagen88,
Quick question about your battery, What is the cold cranking amperage (CCA) of your battery? Is that a motorcycle battery? If it is I believe most motorcycle batteries are around 300 - 350 CCA. The Fox calls for 650-CCA. Does it start up OK?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Looking up the battery - it is a Power Sonic Ultra Sport Series PTX20HLBS-FS
20A 290CCA 460CA

It is a "Motor Sport Battery". So yeah, a Motor Cycle battery or a Jet Ski or an ATV Battery.

It is replacing a battery which says it has 700CCA. (5 years old)

It is fresh. And early days. But right now it starts as well or better than any battery I've ever had. 20W 50 Weight oil. Lightened Fly Wheel.

Time will tell.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

It's also a summer driven sporty car, cold starting is not so much of an issue.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I WILL drive the wagon this week to drive some boring, domestic errands. I haven't driven the Fox or my MGB in four weeks. Too long.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Battery question....*



voxwagen88 said:


> Looking up the battery - it is a Power Sonic Ultra Sport Series PTX20HLBS-FS
> 20A 290CCA 460CA
> 
> It is a "Motor Sport Battery". So yeah, a Motor Cycle battery or a Jet Ski or an ATV Battery.
> ...


Well I wish you well with the battery, Keep us posted how it works out for you!  :beer: opcorn:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

Today I took out my Fox for a joy ride. It was a little warm today at 95 degrees F. But with a slow southern breeze it wasn't all that bad. I just ran my (little pampered queen - ask my wife calls her) Fox around town. I cruised by a couple of local car clubs "show and shine"s, there were some nice cars but I think I have seen them all already. I did get some looks from some of the attending folks. The Fox always gets attention. Its always fun! I'm just more about driving my Fox, I no longer use my Fox as a daily driver so I miss driving it. I'm always afraid of someone running into it. But you can't keep me out of the drivers seat in a Fox!:laugh:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Made myself a new throttle cable bushing or whatever you might call it. Old one disintegrated into nothing awhile back and I temporarily held it together with a zap strap. Feels nicer now than it ever did, going to take some getting used to.







Small diameter OEM vacuum hose, large diameter OEM vacuum hose, and the rubber grommet that comes with oil pan gaskets trimmed down a little. Perfect fit.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I drove the wagon to the store. It was hard to start, and when it did start, it ran poorly. Vacuum issue for sure. Sadly, the intake boot had a tear in it.


----------



## Axeman (May 30, 2005)

finally drove my Fox again after sadly looking across the parking lot at it as i got in the passat for a year and a half. rear brakes need new cylinders but a couple pumps gets me brakes fine. rolling resistance seems quite high so i barely need brakes, not sure what that's about. Gunna have to spend more time with it. needs a throttle body cleaning i think. So great to take it for a spin!!!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> Made myself a new throttle cable bushing... Feels nicer now than it ever did, going to take some getting used to.


We will have to have a throttle cable bushing test day.... I'm running the MissingLinkZ one.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> We will have to have a throttle cable bushing test day.... I'm running the MissingLinkZ one.


Well that one will obviously be better, but mine was free.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Picked up some wagon rear drums for my coupe. Thanks Geoff!

Also some quality reading material appeared in the mail.


----------



## Questionmark5455 (Jun 9, 2017)

Tuesday I lowered mine and got my tires put on some rabbit steelies... ordered new wheels yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

So far this week I've upgraded to 200mm drums in the rear, replaced my fuel pump, and rebuilt and installed my spare fuel distributor.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

The heater control valve sprang a leak this morning, so I replaced it with the one in my parts stash. Also tracked down an annoying vibration and put a stop to it.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced a leaky DPR with one from my collection. I used a mercedes unit with a wiring adaptor from the JY. The car is running well too, finally.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Photos...*

Just curious what photo sharing programs is everyone using. I was using photo bucket but now they want you to sign up to their new service that cost money to share your photos. What is free an works with this forum?


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

vw90fox said:


> Just curious what photo sharing programs is everyone using. I was using photo bucket but now they want you to sign up to their new service that cost money to share your photos. What is free an works with this forum?


I switched to:

imgur.com


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Photos...*



1 can 'rado said:


> I switched to:
> 
> imgur.com


Thanks 1 can 'rado! I'll look into it.:thumbup:


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm planning to use http://www.flickr.com, but the weather has been too nice to spend that much time at the computer.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Photos...*



bluetoes591 said:


> I'm planning to use http://www.flickr.com, but the weather has been too nice to spend that much time at the computer.


Thanks bluetoes59! That is the one that I was considering, but I didn't know if it worked on this forum. That is the reason I was asking. Thanks again!:thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I've switched to Flickr, and it's fine so far. Very pissed at Photobucket, and I have sent some interesting replies to their "we notice you're not using Photobucket anymore" emails.


----------



## Questionmark5455 (Jun 9, 2017)

Cleaned my car up for a cruise/carshow this past weekend 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Wheels*



Questionmark5455 said:


> Cleaned my car up for a cruise/carshow this past weekend
> 
> 
> Nice Rims :thumbup::thumbup:, what kind of Off Set are you running? What size are your rims?


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

One of my buddies says I'm to anal about maintenance on my Fox. After every 10 tanks full of gas that I run through, I clean my fuel filters. But then again I'm not running your average fuel filters. I have 3 fuel filters installed because I'm running an after-market fuel pump. Oh, by the way just in case you are wondering, Yes that is a Blue O-Bar. I apologize for my car being dirty, we had a little bit of rain here so things aren't as clean as they normally would be. 







[/url]VW_Fox Fuel by mcmnegrete, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

Just like the view through my 90 Fox's grill. I like the look of the Adjustable Cam Gear and Tensioner just be hind the grill. Yes I know I have bias opinion.:laugh:








[/url]Fox-Grill by mcmnegrete, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Questionmark5455 (Jun 9, 2017)

vw90fox said:


> Questionmark5455 said:
> 
> 
> > Cleaned my car up for a cruise/carshow this past weekend
> ...


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Wheels*



Questionmark5455 said:


> vw90fox said:
> 
> 
> > 13x7 +4et with 155/65/13 tires
> ...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

nice look ya got going 


Questionmark5455 said:


> Cleaned my car up for a cruise/carshow this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

hi:wave:



turbinepowered said:


> I missed it. I need to get back into older waterpumpers.
> 
> Also hi guys, miss you bunch too. :wave:


----------



## Questionmark5455 (Jun 9, 2017)

Banned wagon said:


> nice look ya got going


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Replaced the oil pump with one from an ABA. Surprisingly this seems to actually be the oil pressure issue I was having. I was expecting to find bad main bearings or something, but things checked out and the oil pump was sloppy, this one is much better. I've got about 2.5 times the oil pressure at idle now.

Replaced my engine mounts with a set from 034 motorsports with a Tectonics Tuning front mount.. The set of standard ones I put in two years ago were just done. All cracked and falling apart. New mounts cleaned my gearbox right up, feels like it contains gears again.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

bluetoes591 said:


> Replaced the oil pump with one from an ABA. Surprisingly this seems to actually be the oil pressure issue I was having. I was expecting to find bad main bearings or something, but things checked out and the oil pump was sloppy, this one is much better. I've got about 2.5 times the oil pressure at idle now.
> 
> Replaced my engine mounts with a set from 034 motorsports with a Tectonics Tuning front mount.. The set of standard ones I put in two years ago were just done. All cracked and falling apart. New mounts cleaned my gearbox right up, feels like it contains gears again.



Nice. I liked the 034 mounts a lot, but the noise was a bit much. I put back the E30 mounts, kept the TT front mount and reused the stock trans mount. It's OK. 
How did you support the motor with the oil pump replacement? 

Thanks

I put in the DIY'd short shifter I made a few years back. It's good.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

mike in SC said:


> Nice. I liked the 034 mounts a lot, but the noise was a bit much. I put back the E30 mounts, kept the TT front mount and reused the stock trans mount. It's OK.
> How did you support the motor with the oil pump replacement?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I haven't tried E30 mounts. If the buzzing at three grand doesn't get somewhat better with some breaking in I may have to try them. Do they come from four or six cylinder models?

My buddy has an engine hoist so we lifted the engine from the front with that and supported the transmission with a jack. The exhaust is the tricky part to handle, ended up stressing the downpipe at the transmission bracket a little. We let the exhaust be loose, laying on a piece of wood for height. If I do it again I'd probably disconnect the exhaust at the catalytic converter.


----------



## Questionmark5455 (Jun 9, 2017)

Bad picture took it when I got to work but I traded my rota rb's to my buddy for his American Racing spectre 2s and cash on his end. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

bluetoes591 said:


> I haven't tried E30 mounts. If the buzzing at three grand doesn't get somewhat better with some breaking in I may have to try them. Do they come from four or six cylinder models?
> 
> My buddy has an engine hoist so we lifted the engine from the front with that and supported the transmission with a jack. The exhaust is the tricky part to handle, ended up stressing the downpipe at the transmission bracket a little. We let the exhaust be loose, laying on a piece of wood for height. If I do it again I'd probably disconnect the exhaust at the catalytic converter.


The NVH at higher engine speeds was too much for my hearing. I have Tinnitus in both ears, not fun. They were excellent at keeping the motor in place though. I thought it would get better, but didn't wait that long. The E30 mounts lower the motor about one centimeter, are a bit harder than stock mounts, but offer a more engine stability without too much NVH. They even fit the driver side "lug" perfectly to keep itself in place during installation.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Batteries for this generation VW is a group 41and apparently it's a size not commonly used. I'm trying locally to find a replacement battery. After a few phone calls and dead ends, I found a fresh battery.
Prepping the wagon for an auto-x this coming weekend. After changing the timing belt, I think the timing was off by a tooth. The engine seems to run better and start easier.


----------



## 89foxyfiona (Jun 24, 2016)

*Minor fuel woes*

Got home yesterday and noticed a little puddle just in front of the rear passenger-side tire. Stuck my fingers in it and yep, it's gas. Great.

After a little investigation, it's the hose from the filter outlet to the hard line that runs up to the engine bay. Looks like the hose is pretty cracked and rotted, and the fuel was spurting up out of the crimped-on end.

So, after pulling the whole filter/pump assembly off the bottom of the car, I got the line off, and decided that a new filter might not be a bad idea. I'm currently searching for one locally, hoping that my local VW shop has one in stock they're willing to sell me. Otherwise, I'll order one and replace it later on, as it's not a 'dire-need' item, but one that would be very convenient to do right now.

Otherwise, it looks like there are no fuel hoses specific to my application that are available anywhere. So, as soon as the GF gets home, it's off to the hardware store for some barbed fittings (looks like 1 ea. 5/8" male and 3/8" female, but since I'm not sure, I'll be bringing the hose with me to verify), and then to Autozone or somewhere similar for some fuel line. (I really need to get a damn Bentley, as I'm sure the specifics would be in there... One day.)

This should work, right? I can't see any reason why it wouldn't work, but I'm pretty inexperienced with old VWs, other than the problems I've had with the Fox in the past (wheel bearings, wheel cylinders, stub axles, fuel pressure regulator, shifter rebuild, brake pads up front). Which, to be fair, have all been pretty straightforward to fix, despite all the dire warnings from my mechanic friend that he "wouldn't wish an ancient VW on his worst enemy." Other than the shifter rebuild, I've been able to do everything I've needed to myself, with only basic tools. I'm hoping this problem is no different!

Anyway, tl;dr is that I'm not doing anything exciting to the Fox, just fixing her up to keep her running for the time being. No, the exciting stuff comes soon, when she's once again no longer my daily.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I bought an H6 sized battery for the Wagon. It's a half inch taller than the 41 group size battery, but does NOT touch the hood. More CCAs than stock too.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

89foxyfiona said:


> Otherwise, it looks like there are no fuel hoses specific to my application that are available anywhere. So, as soon as the GF gets home, it's off to the hardware store for some barbed fittings (looks like 1 ea. 5/8" male and 3/8" female, but since I'm not sure, I'll be bringing the hose with me to verify), and then to Autozone or somewhere similar for some fuel line. (I really need to get a damn Bentley, as I'm sure the specifics would be in there... One day.)


Pretty sure the fittings are metric. Not sure the size. There is a 3/8" size that is very similar and can even thread together but I wouldn't trust it with 80 psi fuel. I've also never encountered a typical auto parts store that carries fuel line rated for more than 65 psi. Only older German car specialists.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

bluetoes591 said:


> Pretty sure the fittings are metric. Not sure the size. There is a 3/8" size that is very similar and can even thread together but I wouldn't trust it with 80 psi fuel. I've also never encountered a typical auto parts store that carries fuel line rated for more than 65 psi. Only older German car specialists.



I've found older CIS injected Mercedes-Benzes have high pressure lines in the engine bay. They use the same fittings, however the length of the hose might be an issue.


----------



## What the Fox (Aug 7, 2012)

*Perturbed*

Hey all you Fox'rs, so now that millions of pics have been destroyed by Photo Bucket... and rather put off by this can I use another upload provider that doesn't mind third party posting, also can you edit your orig build threads by implanting pics back into the threads... last, what site are you using for picture uploads?

thanks all and yes, been awhile since I posted anything.

Geoff


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Photobucket is awful, and I hope they spiral down the drain.

Your pictures are still there, so you can at least go download them. I found an app that makes the links I've already posted show up again; I will try to find the name of it, but for now, I can see my own PB pix on threads on here. Not sure if others can see mine.


Edit: The one I use is a Firefox add-on called Photobucket Embed Fix. I think there are others for other browsers.
https://github.com/Ryan-Myers/photobucket-embed-fix


----------



## Shermvw (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm wondering how much I should sell my1993 1.8 4 door Wolfsburg for?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Shermvw said:


> I'm wondering how much I should sell my1993 1.8 4 door Wolfsburg for?


Condition? Mileage? Location? Rust? Pics? The answer is somewhere between $50 and $2000 most likely, but you haven't provided enough information for that to be refined at all.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Put a brand new coil in. This makes a noticeable difference beyond 5,000rpm where it used to run out of steam. Also put the ISV back in for modern car-esque cold starts as the weather gets cooler.


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

Guys, the lighting on our Fox on the left side isn't working. Front indicator light, side marker light, rear light, brake light and rear indicator light. Problems have started since i had a water leak in the trunk above the rear light unit. Now that this is fixed, the lighting on the left side isn't working anymore. What should i do to fix this? What is wrong?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Vince86c said:


> Guys, the lighting on our Fox on the left side isn't working. Front indicator light, side marker light, rear light, brake light and rear indicator light. Problems have started since i had a water leak in the trunk above the rear light unit. Now that this is fixed, the lighting on the left side isn't working anymore. What should i do to fix this? What is wrong?
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


In my experience this means your headlight switch is on its way out. The various sliding contacts die off one at a time.


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

bluetoes591 said:


> In my experience this means your headlight switch is on its way out. The various sliding contacts die off one at a time.


Only way is probably to replace it, right? Where can i buy these? Are these even still for sale new, or should i search the junkyard? And does our Fox share the headlight switch with any other VW or Audi?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Vince86c said:


> Only way is probably to replace it, right? Where can i buy these? Are these even still for sale new, or should i search the junkyard? And does our Fox share the headlight switch with any other VW or Audi?


Most likely yes. May in fact still be available new. I bought one six years ago or so. And it's a Fox, so of course not. I really recommend putting your headlights on relays, not only will your headlights be brighter, but in my experience this also makes your car stop eating headlight switches.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I took off the summer tires until the next autocross. They're wearing quickly and I do not have much spare cash to buy new ones soon. I did drive it to work today, and plan to until the end of the week or more. 

After all the years I've owned the wagon, it's still a fun car to drive.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

This was Monday, but close enough. Went for a drive with Voxwagen88. And I got to drive his car. I thought my car was pretty quick, his is fast!

20171009-PA091640 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

20171009-PA091642 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

After going for a drive with some other cars.

http://www.classiccaradventures.com/2017/10/2017-sea-to-sky-thanksgiving-run/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157686951442141

20171009-PA091627 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

20171009-PA091604 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

20171009-PA091575 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

In other news, this eternal infernal project is now more or less done. For those scoring at home this is a 1990 Fox with the knee bar dashboard. This means the radio was mounted in a grey centre console, not in the dash. It's now in the knee bar, and I've made a gauge cluster centre console out of some Audi 4000 parts and an earlier centre console. Still needs some cosmetics, surfaces are a little bumpy. I'll post more details soon.

DSC_0135 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

IMG_20170919_215635 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

DSC_0171 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

Also put the ISV back in my car, this time in the IAV location under the throttle body. Car runs absolutely the best with no idle valves at all, great throttle response, but winter is coming and cold start running is super smooth with the Idle Stabilizer Valve.

DSC_0083 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

DSC_0082 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

So, I haven't posted anything in quite some time. I've actually had a pretty awful summer; my best friend who first introduced me to the fox world was killed in a motorcycle accident in July, and I kinda let my Clara sit at the farm the rest of the summer. My Explorer that I've been using as a daily driver decided to spring a differential leak among others, so I brought Clara home, renewed her expired tags, and have been driving her this October. 

The most exciting thing, though, is that I just returned (at 3am today) from a road trip- Knoxville to Chicago suburbs, and back- over 1200 miles! Now, I did take it easy, she has a (few) small oil leak, and not all the radiator hoses are new, I wanted to drive easy... so I think the fastest I ever got up to was about 68 by accident, usually quite happily trucking along at about 60. 

My husband told me I was crazy for thinking she would make that kinda trip and I'd be stuck when she broke down. I told him have a little faith in this little trooper of a car lol. 

My trip was fantastic, the weather was perfect both ways, we even managed to cure some dirty injector issues along the way with some STP in a tank, and I'm not sure she's ever ran better. So. Freaking. Stoked. 

Here's a pic from one of our stops on the way home. Thanks again everyone for all your help, I'm even more in love with this car than I was before lol


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Cool! Sounds like a good trip. Looks sharp.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Headlight switch help...*



Vince86c said:


> Guys, the lighting on our Fox on the left side isn't working. Front indicator light, side marker light, rear light, brake light and rear indicator light. Problems have started since i had a water leak in the trunk above the rear light unit. Now that this is fixed, the lighting on the left side isn't working anymore. What should i do to fix this? What is wrong?
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


Here is some information on a headlight relay kit you can purchase. This was from an older posting.


Head light relay kit...
02-21-2015 11:24 PM Edit / Delete #4631

Quote Originally Posted by mes0cycl0ne View Post
Not really today, but:

Finally won the used parts 'lottery' and found a DPR/EHA Valve that appears to work without leaking gas all over the place. Keeping fingers crossed for it to stay on good behavior for awhile.

Installed a headlight relay from Jay (thatvwbusguy) as was recommended elsewhere in the Fox forum. He makes a custom harness for Foxes for around $40. Great price and great response from Jay. The relay went in super easy (15-30 minutes) and aside from the fact that the wire from battery '+' terminal to relay is a bit too long (not a big deal, obviously) it fits perfectly. Even the sealed beams look amazing with this relay (I can actually see the road while driving at night again) and when I get around to ordering H4 reflectors I'm guessing they'll be even better. Highly recommend this relatively inexpensive and easy upgrade.
I totally agree with you on the headlight relay kit, I installed it over last year and it was the best $40.00 that I ever spent on my Fox. As you stated it was super easy to install. I would recommend this upgrade to any Fox owner.


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

Vince86c said:


> Guys, the lighting on our Fox on the left side isn't working. Front indicator light, side marker light, rear light, brake light and rear indicator light. Problems have started since i had a water leak in the trunk above the rear light unit. Now that this is fixed, the lighting on the left side isn't working anymore. What should i do to fix this? What is wrong?
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


I’m a bit further with this. I replaced the fuse #7 and we’ve got lighting again but... as soon as I use the direction lights, the fuse blows and we are back to zero. The left rear indicator is not working, so here must be the problem. I cleaned all the contacts, but it keeps blowing the fuse. Trying to locate the exact spot of this issue.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

Vince86c said:


> I’m a bit further with this. I replaced the fuse #7 and we’ve got lighting again but... as soon as I use the direction lights, the fuse blows and we are back to zero. The left rear indicator is not working, so here must be the problem. I cleaned all the contacts, but it keeps blowing the fuse. Trying to locate the exact spot of this issue.


Did you check the bulbs? I had a problem close to this. It ended up being a bulb in the tail lights screwing the whole thing up.


----------



## Vince86c (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep, replaced the bulb. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

Today I just took the Fox out just for a run around the city. I hadn't driven the Fox for a couple of weeks since the traffic was light to day it was a good day to hit the streets. Also I just wanted to report that I have now been running my aftermarket Speedhut gauges for almost a year now and I can't complain. Well other than it was a little tricky to get the gas gauge to calibrate correctly. The gauge is designed to work with American brand vehicles. But it works after a phone call to Speedhut and with a little of their coaching it works great.:thumbup:
Here are a couple of videos of the car and the gauges.

Speedhut Gauges:

[video]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/h2M5X4[/video]

Fox Walk Around:

[video]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/wFUEB2[/video]


----------



## generalcha0s (Nov 6, 2017)

*Motor Mounts?!?*

I can't see the photos you're posting. Why new mounts? Old ones not good enough. Or are these super duty?


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I've been just driving it around lately. Nothing special.

I've been chasing down what I think is a vacuum leak because the idle sounds lumpy. Might be because of the 268 camshaft, not sure. Either way, I put on the old throttle body for kicks. I want to put the larger diamater TB on ASAP. Not nearly as much go. I was hoping to keep a newer (to me) intake boot from tearing because of the bigger TB.

Any Ideas to keep the boot from tearing?


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*what i did today....*

Well it was time for an Oil change. I've been running Mobile 1 full synthetic for years. I decided to try some AMSOIL full synthetic. So far it seems to like the AMSOIL.

Still looks good after 3000+miles.








[/url]VW Fox Oil Change by mcmnegrete, on Flickr[/IMG]

After 300 miles Oil is still clean.








[/url]AMSOIL in VW Fox by mcmnegrete, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*New Air Cleaner...*

Being that I run a carb, the Weber 32/36 DFEV only has one option for an air cleaner. So I found a K&N adapter plate on ebay for $20.00 It is for a Weber 32/36 DFAV to install a off the shelf 10" air cleaner. I had to modify the plate a little to make it work on the DFEV. It just barely clears under the hood. But I can buy an air cleaner filter any place any time.:laugh: Here are few pictures.

K&N Adapter Plate:








[/url]K&N air cleaner adapter by mcmnegrete, on Flickr[/IMG]

Clearance under the Hood:








[/url]1.8L VW Engine in VW Fox by mcmnegrete, on Flickr[/IMG]

Over all picture of the engine bay with the air cleaner:








[/url]VW Fox engine by mcmnegrete, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

My wagon turned over 188,888 miles the other day. No pictures showing documentation unfortunately. I'm working on wiring in a knock sensor from a 1985 GTI into the fox. I've got all of the parts, now I just need the time.


----------



## Axeman (May 30, 2005)

Happened yesterday. Drove from Kingston to Toronto and back in a snow storm for a brand new Neuspeed 28mm rear bar and hardware kit. Found on Kijiji for $100! now to wait till spring for install.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm still kicking myself for selling my Fox Wagon. I want another. *Need* another, I've searched high and low for that combination of utility and quintessential 80s boxy style and just haven't found it. :banghead:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Turbinepowered- I'm not sure if you're in SC anymore, but there is a Dasher diesel on craigslist that's for sale. 

I replaced the fuel pressure regulator. The car was running ok, not great. Gas mileage was not good either.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*2 barrel carb....*

Holley 2 Barrel Sniper EFI 2300 system.
This is what I want for my little Fox. If it will fit under the hood with the adapter plate. It will have to wait. I have to pay for my son's college tuition first. But I think its cool!

https://youtu.be/rXUJPeCqWlQ

Tell me what your thoughts are! I'd like to hear them. Don't be shy, like to don't like I'd like to here from other Fox owners. I know there are a few others that run carbs like I do. opcorn:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

vw90fox said:


> Tell me what your thoughts are! I'd like to hear them. Don't be shy, like to don't like I'd like to here from other Fox owners. I know there are a few others that run carbs like I do. opcorn:


Eh, it's still TBI. Improvement over carbs, sure, but when you have all the parts needed for full port injection available to you it seems a halfway measure.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Fired it up for the last time in 2017.
It barked to life.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

This should be self explanatory.

DSC_0810 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

DSC_0844 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

DSC_0846 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

DSC_0847 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

DSC_0856 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

DSC_0855 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr


----------



## LeDubbed (Oct 24, 2015)

bluetoes591 said:


> This should be self explanatory.


Let me guess. You want it lower?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

LeDubbed said:


> Let me guess. You want it lower?


I want something to fasten the shock to.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

The right cut-out looks...crunchy. That's a job I wouldn't want to do. Good luck.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

turbinepowered said:


> Eh, it's still TBI. Improvement over carbs, sure, but when you have all the parts needed for full port injection available to you it seems a halfway measure.


Yes sir you are correct. But my CIS system crapped out on me a few years back. I didn't have the money at the time to fix it. At the time it was cheaper for me to convert to a carb. I have ran my Fox for a few years with a carb. I don't have any problems with it. But I would like to go back to an EFI system at some point. Finding parts is hard down in South Texas. So I am looking for something kind of off the shelf. Like I said I don't have any problems with the carb. The car runs great and I get good gas mileage so I have no real complaints. Don't get me wrong I appreciate the feed back. Thanks for your comments!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Quick question for Foxers: any of you wagon owners have your Owner's Manual? I'd love to know what the curb weight spec on a wagon model is, and my Bentley manual doesn't list general specs like that.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

turbinepowered said:


> Quick question for Foxers: any of you wagon owners have your Owner's Manual? I'd love to know what the curb weight spec on a wagon model is, and my Bentley manual doesn't list general specs like that.


http://project99.ca/foxwagonstats.html


----------



## MillerAPF92Fox (Feb 24, 2014)

Fixed the huge oil leak at the back of the cylinder head. The oil pressure sender (found Audi markings on it - factory original?) had let go and was spraying oil all over the place! Good times!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

MillerAPF92Fox said:


> Fixed the huge oil leak at the back of the cylinder head. The oil pressure sender (found Audi markings on it - factory original?) had let go and was spraying oil all over the place! Good times!


 I had a Jetta do the same thing. It was huge mess. I addition to the idle issues, I have a leaky valve cover, but not the gasket. It's weird.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

bluetoes591 said:


> http://project99.ca/foxwagonstats.html


Oooh, much thanks!


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Strangely enough, the two shock towers were not exactly the same size and shape, made about two years apart. Had to shrink the replacement a little.
DSC_0870 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

My welding isn't art.
DSC_0880 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

But I had mostly good penetration. I touched it up a little from the inside after this.
DSC_0882 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

DSC_0884 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

Added some reinforcements.
DSC_0921 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

Seam sealer
DSC_0923 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

Made a new connecting plate
DSC_0939 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

Primer
DSC_0940 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

Undercoating
DSC_0943 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

Done for now.
DSC_0945 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Milo, how does it handle now that the rear bits are attached?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Milo, how does it handle now that the rear bits are attached?


No plans to drive it in the immediate future, just chilling in Reece's driveway waiting for me to get to the next 100 steps.

If you're referring to the tab to the body, it has a couple more attachment points, but it is similar to stock.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Question, welded tabs, yes or no?

My 1990 coupe has welded tabs between the rear shock tower and the parcel shelf/trunk side.

DSC_0845 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

My 1989 four door does not.

DSC_0974 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

This 1989 coupe does.

DSC_0670 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr

Is this a two door vs four door thing? Running change sometime in 1989?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Back to being two cars from a complete set. 

DSC_0987 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry for the loss. Sad to see a clean fox destined to become rotors.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

It's not that clean, and the front end damage was more significant than I originally thought. Drivers side frame rail was quite kinked. So many good parts though, was relatively low mileage.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> Back to being two cars from a complete set.
> 
> (S)crap.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Sad to see....*



bluetoes591 said:


> Back to being two cars from a complete set.
> 
> DSC_0987 by Milo de Villiers, on Flickr


I could almost hear "Taps" playing in the background. Or in Canada I believe its "The Last Post". Either way its sad.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Freezing in South Texas...*

Well its 27 degrees with a wind chill of 13 degrees, Ice is covering everything and its sleeting. In South Texas that's really cold to us and everything shuts down here. But I went out and started my old girl up. She fired right up with out any hesitation. She was ready to go. But with everything close we just stayed home. Home everybody is staying safe and warm!:snowcool:


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Started work with some rust repair. It's not awful, not like replacing shock towers! 
I ordered a kit from this place. 

https://mercedessource.com/store/ma...epair-starter-kit-manual-and-fiberglass-cloth


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

^^ looks like an interesting product. Have never seen a paint / coating like that. Neat.

Edit:

looks like the same product here as well:

http://www.hirschauto.com/QUART-MIRACLE-PAINT/productinfo/MIRHD-QT/BLACK/

May have to pick some of this up and give it a go. Looks way more versatile than por-15, chassis saver, rust bullet, etc...


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

oRANGEJULIUS said:


> ^^ looks like an interesting product. Have never seen a paint / coating like that. Neat.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



It might be the same stuff. Mercedes Source calls it Miracle Paint too. 
Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UKPNaBAKFs

I discovered the videos from MS, and binge-watched as he mechanically restored key areas of his MB. Great presenter too.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Took it out to run a couple of errands on a warm day. My wife ended up adding 5 more, so it got a good workout.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Rust busting, not fun but necessary.








[/url]IMG_6593 by 88 BX fox, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_6593 by 88 BX fox, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_6593 by 88 BX fox, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I made a bit more progress on the wagon today and yesterday. I had to patch one small area, and one tiny one left to go. I've got some more work in the fire wall in front of the heater fan box. Ought to be easy and will be a good time to see why the heat is always set to hot, no matter where the slider is positioned. 

I'm going to get some pictures of where some of you may want to check for rust. They seemed unlikey spaces, but make sense considering their location. Photos will better than a poorly written description. 
I still need to install the Knock sensing ignition, adjust the handbrake tension, and get some new floor padding that what I was using.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

mike in SC said:


> .
> 
> I'm going to get some pictures of where some of you may want to check for rust. They seemed unlikey spaces, but make sense considering their location. Photos will better than a poorly written description.


I hear you on the random rust, been chasing some myself. But this thing has taken over my friends garage for awhile with a mysterious non-starter issue. Turned out to be a spun crank pulley.









received_10154628256426957 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ - Flickr2BBcode

I mean, it is his car and his garage...


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Finally found the Audi Seat Rail Caps I have been looking for.


















They really take the Fit and Finish up to AUDI levels. 

Thanks for the time at the the wreckers bluetoes.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

voxwagen88 said:


> Thanks for the time at the the wreckers bluetoes.


I think we may be at slightly different points in the process...

I've decided to take on my little water ingress problem. I don't recommend storing your car outdoors over the winter in North Vancouver. Seems to be coming in two, probably three places. Drivers side door membrane, passenger side door seal, passenger side windshield. Good times.



















On the other hand doing this in sub-zero temperatures means the factory sound deadening popped right off in big pieces.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

bluetoes591 said:


> I've decided to take on my little water ingress problem.


Been There

Now with most of the pictures (mine at least) restored.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

All of this rust repair and water leak fixing is a theme these days. I buttoned the interior pieces back together enoughto drive to work. I know I have not taken care of all the water leaks, but I feel I have made a worthwhile attempt to stop them. I'll have to pull the windshield for the last know source of water ingress. 
I will try to get some images of my response to the leaks. 

I spend a lot of time in the rain tray area. I placed seam sealer (the stuff in the tube smells something AWFUL, highly reccomend a high quality mask!!) in low lying areas where water would collect including seams, cable runs through to the interior, and any where else that might be suspect.

What's funny is that all of this work began as a Knock Sensing ignition project. Still have not decided where I'm going to feed the wire through the firewall. The wiring harness is complete, just waiting on me to finish the install.

This are was what suprised me the most. The rust was under the old, dried factory seam sealer. While we're on the subject, it's worth the effort to check the area. The point of view is through the rear taillight opening. Check behind the seam sealer! It might look good, but mine wasn't. I leaving a large image for better viewing.








[/url]IMG_6692 by 88 BX fox, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Finally got the kids together in the same place.









DSC_1419

Fixed the drivers side window on the four door so it goes up and down properly now.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Picked these up. Now I can have decent front seats and have a matching rear seat.

29216635_10156361706716995_2724398627454713856_o

29196716_10156361707046995_3823184182419390464_n

One day...when the interior doesn't look like this...

DSC_1237


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I brought the wagon to another autoX. Lots of fun with decent times considering the rain. In other events I had to deal with some understeer, but Sunday's event was full of some lift-off oversteer. It was an interesting change. 

On another sad note, the car has been running weird lately. The idle is "sputtery" and MPGs may have gone down. No know vacuum leaks, but will need to check the boot for hidden leaks, amoung other things. It's disheartening because I'm really, really tired of messing with the car, to the point of wanting to sell it. Color me perplexed.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Seat Sliders...*

Well today I installed some new seat sliders. Well at least the plastic and poly bushing for the seat rails. The seats slide so much better now and there is no side to side play any more. Here are a few photos. Sorry they got a little washed out with the flash from my phone. I really need to clean my carpet, it a bit dirty.

Seat slider kit.








[/url]VW Fox Seat Slider Kit by mcmnegrete, on Flickr[/IMG]

Rear Slider.








[/url]VW Fox Seat Slider by mcmnegrete, on Flickr[/IMG]

Front Poly bushing Mount Slider








[/url]Front Seat Slider Mount by mcmnegrete, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

2013cc Audi 3A motor. Eurospec Head. G Grind. Cam TT exhaust. Air Conditioning.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

^That's cool, but there go my hopes of having 100 hp. LOL.


I'm replacing the gaskets associated with the injectors. The Fox has had a crummy idle for a little while now, and I'm frankly tired of it. All other vacuum lines are fine and the boot is fine too.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I replaced the rear wheel bearings. I haven't taken it out yet to "hear" the good work. The old ones were in bad need of replacing.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Route 66*

Took a trip on the wild side. 1,800 plus miles from Central Texas to Santa Fe, New Mexico. She did good and averaged 36 mpg. (only 5 tanks of gas). Some of the steep grades up the mountains can be tough on a 4 banger and the 4 speed. But she made it. She earn the right to wear this plate! It was a little rough with 100+ temps and no ac, but I would do it again. Lots of compliments along the way.








[/url]Route 66 Plates by mcmnegrete, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## dragon17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Still in Santa fe? I'm I'm Albuquerque!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

Drove to Home Depot. And the grocery store. Love having this car back on the road. It may be very unfinished (no interior except the drivers seat and seatbelt and part of the dash, no wipers, wiper motor, or heater fan) but it's still the best.









DSC_2431


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

Washed it with the kids, early father's day activity. Making memories.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Route 66*



dragon17 said:


> Still in Santa fe? I'm I'm Albuquerque!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sorry, I'm back home in Texas now. I was in Albuquerque on Monday. Stopped in at the Frontier and had lunch. It would have been cool if we could have met up.


----------



## dragon17 (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe next time!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Route 66*



dragon17 said:


> Maybe next time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'll keep it in mind if I happen to go up that way again. Have a great day!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

vw90fox said:


> Took a trip on the wild side. 1,800 plus miles from Central Texas to Santa Fe, New Mexico. She did good and averaged 36 mpg. (only 5 tanks of gas). Some of the steep grades up the mountains can be tough on a 4 banger and the 4 speed. But she made it. She earn the right to wear this plate! It was a little rough with 100+ temps and no ac, but I would do it again. Lots of compliments along the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool. Sounds like it was a blast.


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*Route 66*



mike in SC said:


> That's cool. Sounds like it was a blast.


It was a fun trip! Love driving my Fox!


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Now with Electric Water Pump


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Did you bypass the original?

What brand did you go with?


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Davies Craig 
115
Flowing through the water pump housing but impeller was been deleted.
Had a cover done up.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Test fitting #2


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Toroflex










Luxury.
Audi-ized.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Cool. I see you put a light in the center too.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I should really run the wire to that...


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

voxwagen88 said:


> Now with Electric Water Pump


So jealous of that sexy engine bay!!! Question for you- are those NGK plug wires? My new ones I just installed (NGK) I ordered from Rockauto. What sucked was that the metal boots were too long so they wouldn’t seat on the plugs- to save the hassle of a return (plus I seriously love the bright blue wires ) I ended up cutting down the boots so they would actually seat on the top of the plugs!!!! Kinda a pain but not as much as a return to rock auto lol. (Used a dremel to take off about 1/2” of the metal boot). 

Just wondered if you had the same issue. And also a notice if anyone else was thinking of ordering them although I think it listed only having a couple sets left.


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

vw90fox said:


> Well today I installed some new seat sliders.


Do you or anyone else have a source for those?


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

305.881.213.1
or
191.881.213 (this is the mk2 number, I suspect they must be slightly different, but they seem to work.)

435.881.203.A

I buy them from the local shop. http://www.vmautohaus.com

But they're shared with mk1s, mk2s and mk3s, so they're fairly commonly available.


----------



## tornadoredcabby (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks



bluetoes591 said:


> But they're shared with mk1s, mk2s and mk3s, so they're fairly commonly available.


----------



## CornFolks (Sep 15, 2018)

Buffed her


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

tornadoredcabby said:


> Thanks


Took a look at the only actual Fox seat parts I still have (running GTI seats). The Fox seat bases I have are using 171.881.213 B for the rear sliders, which is the Rabbit part. Like I said, they're more or less all the same I think.


----------



## CornFolks (Sep 15, 2018)

Before https://www.flickr.com/photos/cornfolks/44813055034/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## CornFolks (Sep 15, 2018)

After 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cornfolks/45538524661/in/dateposted/#


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Hello fellow foxers, a little update on my Clara- one step forward, two steps back, but a necessary evil to find the problem I guess, lol. 

So yesterday I got to the water pump replacement, but what I found, for lack of a lift, AFTER I pulled the housing off (which I had to finally figure out the best way to get at was remove the alternator to get to the bolts.. why did my Bentley fail to mention that? Smh) is that the seal on the thermostat housing was bad and probably the only thing leaking... the pulley is solid, it turns freely, and looking inside its clean and intact. The seal around the pump to the housing looks fine... I’m gonna test it today, but the inside o-ring was damaged and Whatever I had used for gasket maker on that was disintegrated. So hopefully today before it rains I will get that in. However, since I had to pull the alternator I’m a little worried about getting that adjusted properly on the re-install, but I have hopes of getting her going very soon. At least well enough to get her back to the garage for some more fine tuning. 

I did get frustrated. 
I did have to reach out to friends for encouragement. 
I did shed a few tears. 

But I did get it removed and I have a better idea of what was going on down there. And I got some kind words to lift my spirit: 
“Remember, you and that wonderful car made it to Chicago & back! She will run again.”

I hope my efforts will achieve the desired results- getting back on the road with my impossible girl!!!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

The cast aluminum thermostat housing (water inlet) has a couple corroded spots and needs to be replaced.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

SourKandi said:


> The cast aluminum thermostat housing (water inlet) has a couple corroded spots and needs to be replaced.



I sent you a PM.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Not sure why it was being so difficult, but after the 4th try I finally got the water pump reinstalled. It looks so pretty compared to the rest..lol









Tomorrow will be the test, have to let the sealant set for 24 hours... fingers crossed


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I... Might be buying one.

Specifically my old Fox, which I just stumbled across on Craigslist.

Miss that car...


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Do it Kurt!!!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Committed now. Seller and I came to a price we both liked. Next weekend I'll be headed up to get the Fox, all the parts I sold him, and anything else Watercooled VW he cares to put in the hatch.


----------



## Mrjnascar (Mar 15, 2020)

Sweet! Good time are in the horizon.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Got her out of the backyard and on the street today, new battery and nifty new antique plates  she’s officially my weekend warrior


----------



## Mrjnascar (Mar 15, 2020)

*Awesome*

WOW! Looks like a Beauty... Enjoy!


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Hey guys a friend just sent me this:

https://bringatrailer.com/listing/1993-volkswagen-fox/

Looks super nice!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow, very nice, and cool history. But $5200? Jeez.


----------



## bluetoes591 (Apr 3, 2009)

reddfoxx said:


> Wow, very nice, and cool history. But $5200? Jeez.


$5700 in the end. By far the most I've ever seen paid for a 4 door. Perhaps the Fox renaissance is upon us?


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

I was surprised to see how much it went for. I mean, it was in excellent shape visually, hope whoever purchased it loves her as much as we love ours!


----------



## tinker85 (Feb 20, 2011)

Today I only washed off the salt spray, topped off the antifreeze and put a piece of cardboard over the rad for these arctic temps! 
But recently, last month when I was putting on my winter tires and fixing the exhaust, (flange on back of the cat had "disappeared") I noticed the fuel lines were wet with a slow leak and very crusty, so I had them all replaced with the new style plastic ones. Still am having the odd occurrence of hard starting after I fill the tank through. 🤷 Tank was replaced a few years ago.
Mirror on passengers side was dangling on me last week, so looking to replace that next.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

reddfoxx said:


> Wow, very nice, and cool history. But $5200? Jeez.


That's just plain crazy....people done gone crazy.

This is just another demonstration of how printing money endlessly causes unnecessary inflation, and it's not over yet either...

Steve


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Had some overdue tlc time in the garage. Found my alternator mounting bolt had backed out and barely still there. Whoops! Got it back in and torqued. Cleaned up the engine bay with soap and water, she was happy to spend some time between two Porsche’s


----------



## Kooe1988 (Jan 23, 2021)

Replaced the broken door handle


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Walked Past it in the garage


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

SourKandi said:


> I was surprised to see how much it went for. I mean, it was in excellent shape visually, hope whoever purchased it loves her as much as we love ours!


lol yea 4 door and the ugly years too!  so much $ for a car that people were throwing away not too long ago


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Another post my friend sent me today….









Brazilian Survivor: 1987 Volkswagen Fox


The VW Fox was a variant of the Gol that was manufactured by Volkswagen do Brasil. It was sold in North America between 1987-93. It was an entry-level subcompact that offered practicality and economy over frills. Its success in the U.S. market would be limited as Passat, Jetta, and Golf garnered...




barnfinds.com


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Did this on Thursday. Got some Smoked tail lights from Brazil. What ya think? There’s one pic before, the rest after…


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

I am a fan of the tinted tails.


----------



## SourKandi (May 26, 2014)

Installed driver side rear shock, wow what a difference. Can’t wait to get the other one in.


----------

